# Abo bei www....-heute.com



## Jahnsi (17 Februar 2006)

Hallo !

Da surfe ich kürzlich im Internet, um einen Namen für unser bald kommendes Kind zu finden, lande auf der oben genannten Seite [vornamen-heute.com] und habe prompt ein 24 monatiges Abo am Hals, welches mich jährlich 84 Euro kosten soll. Wie ich jetzt gelesen habe, ist die Firma S[...] GbR bekannt für dubiose Internetgeschäfte. Leider muß ich mir den Leichtsinn vorwerfen lassen, die AGB'S nicht so gründlich gelesen zu haben, wie es wohl vonnöten gewesen wäre. Ich bin jedoch nach der Registrierung nie darauf hingewiesen worden, daß ich da auf ein kostenpflichtiges Abo hinsteuere, selbst bei der Zusendung der Zugangsdaten nicht. Nun kam nach Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist die Rechnung, und für mich der Schock.

Gibt es hier jemanden, der sich mit dieser Materie auskennt und mit der o.g. Firma vielleicht schon selbst Erfahrungen sammeln konnte? Gibt es für mich eine Chance, da rauszukommen?

Beste Grüße

Jahnsi

*[Threadnamen editiert und Sitenamen eingefügt aus den Gründen dieses Postings  ]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Reducal (17 Februar 2006)

Sah die Seite damals so aus, wie hier im Anhang?


----------



## Wembley (17 Februar 2006)

Zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten bei irrtümlicher Anmeldung für Internet-SMS-Angebote (lässt sich größtenteils auch auf andere Angebote  übertragen)
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=136292#136292

Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13690 

In beiden Links gegebenfalls die weiterführenden Links (blaue Schrift) beachten.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Jahnsi (17 Februar 2006)

*Vornamen-heute*

Ja, genau diese Seite ist das. Scheint bekannt zu sein (...).


----------



## News (17 Februar 2006)

*Re: Vornamen-heute*



			
				Jahnsi schrieb:
			
		

> Scheint bekannt zu sein


Sicher, ist schließlich Nr. 1 bei der Google-Suche nach "Vorname" oder "Vornamen" (hellblau unterlegte Anzeige über den ersten normalen Treffern).


----------



## User Nr 2528 (17 Februar 2006)

*dubios*

reichlich dubiose AGB, finde ich.

Einerseits ist da die Rede von einem Gratis-Angebot das nach Ablauf des Tages endet. Dann wird das Gratis-Angebot zum kostenpflichtigen Angebot.
Aber ich kann innerhalb von zwei Wochen widerrufen.
Allerdings gilt der Widerruf nicht, wenn ich das Angebot genutzt habe.

Ja, wie denn jetzt? Muß man das durchblicken?


----------



## Anonymous (17 Februar 2006)

Nochmals hallo,

erstmal vielen Dank für Eure Beiträge.

Ich werde die Anmeldung jetzt gemäß § 119 BGB anfechten. Ich habe ein entsprechendes Schreiben per Mail geschickt, werde den Widerruf aber in schriftlicher Form noch heute zur Post geben. Ich habe angedroht, daß ich bei Fortbestehen der Forderung einen RA einschalten werde. Meint Ihr, das ist so richtig?

Beste Grüße 

J.

worfelden


----------



## Wembley (17 Februar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmals hallo,
> 
> erstmal vielen Dank für Eure Beiträge.
> 
> ...



Konkrete Tipps auf deinen Einzelfall bezogen sind wegen des in Deutschland geltenden Rechtsberatungsgesetzes verboten. Das Gesetz gibt es leider tatsächlich und ist für Foren wie dieses nicht ohne. Für die Einzelfallberatung wird der Gang zu einer Verbraucherschutzzentrale oder zu einem Anwalt empfohlen. Aber wie anzunehmen ist, hast du die allgemeinen Hinweise, die dieses Forum bietet, dir genau durchgelesen und das ist gut so.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Februar 2006)

*Re: Abo bei www.vornamen-heute.com*



			
				Jahnsi schrieb:
			
		

> Leider muß ich mir den Leichtsinn vorwerfen lassen, die AGB'S nicht so gründlich
> gelesen zu haben, wie es wohl vonnöten gewesen wäre.


Mal ganz direkt gefragt, warum läßt eine solche Seite bei der angeblich alles gratis ist, nicht sofort 
die  Alarmglocken schrillen? Es gibt nichts "gratis",  alles hat irgendwo einen Haken und kostet.
Warum um Himmels willen soll jemand seine kompletten Daten eingeben, wenn es für lau ist?  
Schon die Möglichkeit mit den Daten Mißbrauch zu treiben, würde mich zurückschrecken lassen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=138480#138480


			
				Hans M schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gebe eine generelle Empfehlung ab,
> 
> *alle Webseiten, die mit "gratis", "kostenlos", "völlig unverbindlich",
> "ohne Risiko" und ähnlichen Schlagwörtern werben, umgehend wieder zu verlassen. *



worfelden


----------



## Anonymous (17 Februar 2006)

Captain, ich gebe Dir da ja vollkommen recht. Ich könnte mich ja selbst ohrfeigen, daß mir sowas passiert ist. Seit Jahren bin ich im Web präsent, war immer vorsichtig, und nun ist es doch passiert. Aber wie auch immer die Sache ausgehen wird: aus Schaden werde ich (noch) klüger.

Gruß

Jahnsi


----------



## stieglitz (17 Februar 2006)

@Jahnsi

Hast du jetzt wenigstens einen Vornamen gefunden?


----------



## Teleton (17 Februar 2006)

Grade bei Vornamen-heute stellt sich einem ja die Frage wie der Betreiber ernsthaft darauf vertrauen will, dass ein Kunde der seine Daten eingibt tatsächlich ein 24 Monats Abo anbieten möchte. Länger als maximal 9 Monate brauchen das keine werdenden Eltern.


----------



## dotshead (17 Februar 2006)

Noch schlimmer IMHO suchma***inen.de, leitet weiter auf suchen-*eute.com.



			
				Webseite schrieb:
			
		

> Sicherlich besuchen Sie unsere Seite, um aktuelle Suchmaschinen zu nutzen.
> Sie finden hier eine Übersicht sämtlicher Suchmaschinen:
> deutschsprachige Suchmaschinen
> internationale Suchmaschinen
> ...


Und dafür nen 24 Monatsabo 12 Monate im voraus zahlbar? *tztz*


----------



## Teleton (17 Februar 2006)

Aber bei der Tierheimeseite aus dem selben Hause gibts was tolles:


> Suchen Sie sich ein Tierheim in der Nähe aus und retten Sie ein Tierleben!


Da tut man was Gutes mit seinem Abo in den nächsten 24 Monaten.

Was ist eigentlich aus Tequilla und Strolchi (dem Racker) geworden die früher auf der Seite wohnten?


----------



## tuxedo (18 Februar 2006)

Jetzt stelle ich doch mal eine mehr oder weniger provokative Frage:

Aus welcher Klausel geht hervor, dass die 30-50px große Überschrift "Gratis Vornamen", "Gratis SMS, oder "Gratis was weiß ich", nicht mehr gilt, sondern nur noch, die in den AGB angegebenen Klauseln? Aus welchem juristischen Grund sollen angeblich die AGBs solcher Webseiten, die nur in 10px und versteckt angegeben werden, dafür sorgen, dass die werbewirksamen Slogans nicht mehr gelten?

Meines Erachtens ist die Aussage "Gratis __________" genau so alleine für sich stehend gültig, wie die kleingedruckten Textpassagen, die von den Betreibern AGBs genannt werden. Wieso sollten diese Texpassagen rechtlich die großen Slogans entkräften oder relativieren können?

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## rolf76 (18 Februar 2006)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt stelle ich doch mal eine mehr oder weniger provokative Frage:


Ich finde die Frage eher weniger provokativ, siehe näher hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=137888#137888

Zusätzlich zu dem dort Geschilderten ist es bei den Anmeldeseiten mit "AGB-Häkchen" so, dass die dadurch in Bezug genommenen AGB dem Vertrag keinen völlig anderen Charakter geben können. Wer durch die Gestaltung der Anmeldeseite z.B. glauben darf, an einem Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen, kann nicht wirksam durch die AGBs zu einem kostenpflichtigen Abo verpflichtet werden. Nicht anders kann es meiner Meinung nach sein, wenn man aufgrund der Seitengestaltung davon ausgehen darf, dass man sich für einen kostenlosen Dienst registriert.


----------



## KatzenHai (19 Februar 2006)

Ist eigentlich leicht zu beantworten: § 305c Abs. 1 BGB:


> *§ 305c BGB - Überraschende und mehrdeutige Klauseln*
> 
> (1) Bestimmungen in Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen, die nach den Umständen, insbesondere nach dem äußeren Erscheinungsbild des Vertrags, so ungewöhnlich sind, dass der Vertragspartner des Verwenders mit ihnen nicht zu rechnen braucht, werden nicht Vertragsbestandteil.


Wenn also im Großgedruckten steht "das alles kostet definitiv und eindeutig und ohne wenn und aber nix", kann das nicht wirksam im Kleingedruckten (in AGB) konterkariert werden.

Ob das aber jeweils so "definitiv und eindeutig und ohne wenn und aber" vorliegend gilt, ist eine Einzelfallfrage, die jeweils zu prüfen ist ...


----------



## rita21 (24 Februar 2006)

*vornamen.de*

Hallo, bin neu hier-
bin dieser Seite ebenfalls auf den Leim gegangen.

Wenn ich schon so dumm bin, und das mache, muss ich halt das sündteure Lehrgeld zahlen.

Aber, wie weiß ich, ob sich dieser Vertrag nicht automatisch verlängert?

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Danke!


----------



## KatzenHai (24 Februar 2006)

*Re: vornamen.de*



			
				rita21 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber, wie weiß ich, ob sich dieser Vertrag nicht automatisch verlängert?


Alternative 1:
Es gibt keinen Vertrag. Dann verlängert sich auch nix.

Alternative 2:
Es gibt einen Vertrag. Dann ist Vertragsinhalt auch die Frage, ob "mangels Kündigung" eine Verlängerung eintritt.

Feststellung, welche Alternative stimmt: Vertragsgrundlagen prüfen. Oder prüfen lassen, denn hier findet keine konkrete Rechtsberatung statt.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2006)

*Fehler gemacht und ein Onlinvertrag abgeschlossen*

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe ja schon den ein oder anderer Text zu "vornamen-heute" dazu gelesen. Was mich jetzt aber interessiert, was ist mit der Bezahlung, wenn man sich da angemeldet hat? 
Ja, ich habe mich da auch angemeldet. 
Würde jetzt gern wissen ob ich da was zahlen muss, oder nicht? 
Da mir die Rechnung per e- Mail geschickt wurde, habe ich gleich darauf mit einer sofortigen Kündigung per e- Mail geantwortet und darauf hingewiesen das ich erst was zahle, wenn ich was schriftliches habe, wo ich die Daten vom Vertrag einlesen kann, damit ich damit zum Rechtsanwalt gehen kann. 
Habe aber eigentlich nicht vor zum Rechtsanwalt zu gehen - Geld sparen! 
Kann ich das aussitzen, obwohl die jetzt schon mit Inkassobüro drohen? 
Besten Dank im voraus. Barny57


----------



## Reducal (27 Februar 2006)

*Re: Fehler gemacht und ein Onlinvertrag abgeschlossen*



			
				Barny57 schrieb:
			
		

> ...damit ich damit zum Rechtsanwalt gehen kann.
> 
> Habe aber eigentlich nicht vor zum Rechtsanwalt zu gehen - Geld sparen!



So ein Käse! Entweder Du wehrst Dich oder die Probleme holen Dich irgendwann mal ein. Hast Du auf die Kündigung schon eine Antwort bekommen? Außerdem, lies Dir mal den Text der Bestätigungsmail durch, vor allem den Anhang nach den Zugangsdaten. Wenn Dir dort nichts weiter auffällt, dann kannste das mit dem Aussitzen immer noch probieren (vorausgesetzt, Deine eingegebenen Daten waren falsch und führen ins Nirwana!)


----------



## Wembley (27 Februar 2006)

*Re: Fehler gemacht und ein Onlinvertrag abgeschlossen*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe ja schon den ein oder anderer Text zu "vornamen-heute" dazu gelesen. Was mich jetzt aber interessiert, was ist mit der Bezahlung, wenn man sich da angemeldet hat?
> Ja, ich habe mich da auch angemeldet.
> Würde jetzt gern wissen ob ich da was zahlen muss, oder nicht?



In solch einem Fall ist immer die folgende Lektüre zu empfehlen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=137363#137363

Simple Antworten wie "du musst zahlen" oder "du musst nicht zahlen" können wir in den meisten Fällen nicht geben. Hängt immer vom Einzelfall ab, der aber oft nicht ausjudiziert ist. Natürlich nicht zu vergessen: Das Rechtsberatungsgesetz, das genaue Hilfestellung auf einen Einzelfall bezogen verbietet.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (28 Februar 2006)

*Fehler gemacht*

Hallo,
meine Tochter hat sich auch auf einer Seite dieser Herren angemeldet (pflanzen-heute). Da sie sich mit ihrem Geburtsdatum nicht anmelden konnte, hat sie komplett meine Daten eingegeben aber ihre email Adresse. Da ich ihre emails nicht kontrolliere hat sie mir auch erst heute die Rechnung gezeigt. Abo für 2 Jahre usw., wie ja schon bekannt ist. Jetzt habe ich erstmal eine email geschickt und eine sofortige Sperrung des Zugangs verlangt. Eigentlich habe ich vor das Ganze auszusitzen, aber doch Bedenken, ob es mir nicht über den Kopf wächst.
Auf meine ochter bin ich nicht böse, sie ist halt auf das Gewinnspiel auf der Startseite reingefallen. Das scheint ja auf vielen Seiten dieser Betreiber aufzutauchen.
Ich könnte mir sonstwo hinbeißen. Ich hatte ihr schon eindringlich gesagt auf keinen Fall OK einzutippen oder irgendeine Nummer abzuschreiben, falls sie dazu aufgefordert wird. Und jetzt das.


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2006)

*@wompel*

Hallo !

Gut, daß Du Deiner Tochter nicht böse bist. Ich in meinem Alter und bei meiner Erfahrung hätte auch nie gedacht, daß mir sowas passieren kann. Ich habe die Sache jetzt aber glücklicherweise hinter mich gebracht. Ich habe einen Anwalt (Liste steht hier im Forum) beauftragt, die Sache zu prüfen. Er hat ein entsprechendes Schreiben aufgesetzt mit dem Inhalt, daß die Angebote der bekannten Firma nicht rechtens seien. Zwei Tage später kam die Bestätigung der Vornamens-Website, daß ich aus der Sache raus bin. Ich habe jetzt zwar (ärgerliche) 45 Euro an den Anwalt bezahlt, aber besser das, als 168 Euro an die [...]. Ob es ratsam ist, die Sache auszusitzen, weiß ich nicht. Die drohen ja sofort mit dem Inkasso-Büro...und jedermans Sache sind diese Drohgebähren ja nun nicht (mich eingeschlossen).

J.

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## UlliZ (1 März 2006)

*wasweissich-heute*

Leute, ich schrieb schon zum Thema "steuern-heute" eine Warnung, "sms-heute" ist auch schon am Start seit einiger Zeit.
All diese "heute"-Websites ähneln sich optisch und sind nach dem gleichen Strickmuster eingestielt:

*1. *auf Suchmaschinen wie "Google" möglichst weit oben landen

*2. *eine nette Website vorzeigen mit ein paar anreißerischen Infos

*3. *sobald man auf so einer Seite irgendwohinklickt poppt ein Fenster auf, wo man seine "Daten" abliefern soll, angeblich etwas "gewinnen" kann und im Kleingedruckten unten dann das 24-Monats-Abo nach einem maximal-24-h-Gratistest mit 14-tägigem Widerrufsrecht verkündet wird. Das liest sich aber kaum einer durch.

*4.* hat man seine Daten abgeliefert, merkt man, dass das "Weiterclicken" auf der "wasweissich-heute"-Seite wenig bringt, und vergißt den ganzen Zauber, bis dann nach etwa 2 Wochen

*5.* die Rechnung als e-mail und dann später auch als Briefpost aufschlägt. Da ist naturgemäß die 14-tägige Widerrufsfrist schon rum :cry: 

Ob Vornamen, Hausaufgaben, Recht oder SMS, immer die gleiche Masche :evil: 

Mein Rat, nach wie vor: *nicht zahlen*, und abwarten, ob die wirklich vor Gericht gehen. Tun sie nämlich in rund 99,997% der Fälle nicht. Und die anderen 0,003% der Fälle sind mir wohl entgangen 8)


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2006)

Ich habe nun schon die 2. Mahnung zur Bezahlung der Rechnung erhalten, nachdem ich auf die 1. Rechnungsstellung geantwortet habe, dass ich nichts zahle und den Dienst ja auch nie benutzt habe. Auf diese Mail kam dann nochmal ohne sonstigen Kommentar der Text der Rechnung... und nun eben die 2. Mahnung, dass das Inkasso eingeschaltet wird... :roll: 

Ich könnte mich auch wohin beissen weil ich die AGBs nicht richtig gelesen habe  :roll:  

Also ihr meint, einfach nicht zahlen klappt? Oder dann besser einen Rechtsanwalt nennen, den man beauftragt hätte????


----------



## sascha (1 März 2006)

> Also ihr meint, einfach nicht zahlen klappt? Oder dann besser einen Rechtsanwalt nennen, den man beauftragt hätte????



Hier gibts keine individuelle Rechtsberatung!


----------



## dodo (2 März 2006)

*vornamen-heute.com*

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes Problem mit der Seite vornamen-heute.com:

habe nach einem Namen gesucht und mich mit falschem Namen und falscher Adresse registriert (nix dabei gedacht). Ich habe per email eine "Rechnung " am 15.02.2006 bekommen. Ich habe nicht auf sie reagiert und habe dann am 1.03.2006 eine "Mahnung" bekommen.
Die Firma A&M S.  GbR droht mir, dass sie zum Anwalt gehen wird,  falls ich nicht 84 euro bezahle.  Sie hat keine Kontonummer von mir und auch sonst keine anderen Daten ausser email adresse und eventuell die IP Adresse .
Kann mir was passieren wenn ich nix unternehme, z.B. nicht anflechte oder so? 
Da ich im Internet gelesen habe, dass diese Firma ja einen Dialer ist, also  ilegale Sachen macht, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass sie rechtlich etwas gegen mich unternehmen können. 
ich fühle mich von dieser Firma betrogen und belogen.
Bin nicht in Deutschland wohnhaft.

Ich bitte um baldige Antwort. Danke im voraus.

lg


----------



## SEP (2 März 2006)

Dieser Thread (ursprünglich Vornamen-heute.com) ist ab jetzt der Thread zu allen Sites der gleichen Betreiber unter dem System IrgendeineinteressanteSache-heute.com.

Neben diesem Thread werden hier fortgeführt:

 - Routenplanung-heute.com
 - Hausaufgaben-heute.com
 - Steuer-heute.com
 - Fabrikverkauf-heute.com

sowie alle neuen, die zum Thema kommen.

_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

*heute seiten*

Hallo,
ich hatte als erste Reaktion auf die Rechnung die Betreiber aufgefordert den Zugang sofort zu sperren. Gestern bekam ich eine mail, daß sie -  falls meine Angaben zutreffen und mein Kind zu dem Zeitpunkt noch minderjährig war -  Schadensersatzansprüche geltend machen werden und die Angelegenheit sofort ihrem Anwalt übergeben werden. Jetzt bin ich mir unsicher, ob ich denen wirklich eine Kopie des Kinderausweises schicken soll. Kann meiner Tochter wirklich ein Verfahren angehängt werden?? Sie ist erst 13 und doch noch nicht strafmündig. 
Was aber vor allem sehr wichtig erscheint ist das diese Thema immer wieder aufgegriffen werden muß.  Es ist wohl war das viele Internetuser zu sorglos damit umgehen.
Am meisten hat mich dabei erschüttert, das das uns passiert ist. Ich muß ganz ehrlich zugeben, ich dachte immer, das wir - aus welchem Grund auch immer - vor [edit] geschützt sind.
Nachdem das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen war bin ich auf diese Seite hier gestossen. Und war erst mal heilfroh, nicht alleine so dumm gewesenzu sein.

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert _


----------



## rolf76 (3 März 2006)

*Re: heute seiten*



			
				Wompel schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern bekam ich eine mail, daß sie -  falls meine Angaben zutreffen und mein Kind zu dem Zeitpunkt noch minderjährig war -  Schadensersatzansprüche geltend machen werden und die Angelegenheit sofort ihrem Anwalt übergeben werden.



Zur Frage, ob ein Anbieter bei einer Anmeldung durch Minderjährige, die von den Eltern nicht genehmigt wird, *Schadensersatz *verlangen kann, siehe z.B. die Diskussion ab >HIER< (blaue Schrift anklicken, einschließlich der Folgepostings).


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

****-heute.com*

Hallo. Ich bin dummerweise auf eine Sache reingefallen die mir nicht sonderlich gefällt. Ich habe im Internet nach Sms-diensten gesucht und bin dabei auf die seite ***-heute.com reingefallen. Ich habe mich mit falschem Namen dort angemeldet und habe aber nie eine dieser kostenlosen SMS und sonstige Ansprüche genutzt. Die "Teilnahmebedingungen" bin ich nur grob überflogen und habe nicht geesen das mit anklicken des Häckchens eine Vertrag abgeschlossen wird, bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob Verträge mt Zahlungen nicht einer Unterschrift bedürfen.
Ich habe mich nict weiter darum gekümmert und habe nun die Rechnung per E-Mail auf den flaschen Namen ausgestellt bekommen. Dort steht wie üblich das ich die Zahlung von 84 bitte auf folgendes Konto überweisen solle. 
Doch ich sehe mich nicht dazu veranlasst dies zu tun.

Ich habe ja schon viel in diesem Forum gestöbert, doch ich benötige nun konkrete Hinweise wie ich verfahren soll. Ich will eigentlich überhaupt nicht reagieren und alles was kommt einfach unter den Tisch fallen lasse. Die Frage ist nun ist das richtig, oder soll ich mich dort melden. Das Problem ist für mich aber auch die Anmeldung unter dem falschen Namen und die Frage ob die IP die in den Verträgen angegebn wird der Wahrheit entsprciht, oder nur als Druckmittel dient. 
Es wäre mir auch möglich die E-Mail-Adresse zu löschen, da ich dort keine wichtigen Dinge zugesendet bekomme.

Bitte helft mir so schnell wie möglich da ich da eine Klärung für meine Gewissen haben möchte.

Ach ja. Die Kündigungsfrist von 14 Tagen ist natürlich abgelaufen, sonst hät ich ja die Rechnung nicht bekommen. 

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe
Gordon


----------



## Captain Picard (3 März 2006)

*Re: ***-heute.com*



			
				Gordon schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ja schon viel in diesem Forum gestöbert, doch ich benötige nun konkrete Hinweise wie ich verfahren soll


Wenn du soviel gestöbert hast, solltest du auch den  immer wiederholten Hinweis gesehen haben,
dass es keine Einzelberatung in diesem Forum gibt, da dies nach dem Rechtsberatungsgesetz verboten ist 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

*Na sieh an*

Gestern hab ich dann auch das Mail bekommen, ich müsse die 84 euro bezahlen.

meine situation ist aber so: nach 14 tagen konnte man sich ja wieder abmelden(test-zeit) was ich vor hatte.ausserdem stand in google schön gross gratis...

bei der anmeldung aber funktionierte etwas nicht richtig. es zeigte mir nach dem aktivierungslink die seite nicht richtig an und ich war der annahme, die Registration sei fehlgeschalgen.

Da ich das dachte, habe ich es im Namen meiner Freundin nocheinmal versucht. Auch dort hats nicht geklappt. 

Gestern sind 2 Mails eingegangen, ich werde nun eine Rechnung an  84 Euro erhalten.
Da ich die Freundin auch versuchte anzumelden in diesem Fall 168 euro.
Und die Anmeludng hat nicht funktioniert!

Als ich der Firma in einem Mail erklärte wie meine Situation ist, sagten sie bloss, ich habe auf den Aktivierungslink geklickt, und somit ist das nicht Rückgängig zu machen...

Naja, 168 ist viel geld, mal sehen wo ichs hernehmen kann.


----------



## rolf76 (3 März 2006)

Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos kannst Du hier nachlesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13690 

Zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten bei irrtümlicher Anmeldung für Internet-SMS-Angebote steht hier was:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=136292#136292


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

ein weiteres problem ist, dass ich minderjährig bin, meine adresse richtig eingegeben habe, das gerburtsdatum aber nicht.

dies bei der 2. anmeldung auch...

nun weissich worklich nicht, ob ich mir den ganzen ärger ersparen soll und einfach bezahle, oder ob meine mutter sich wirklich einschalten soll..

ich weiss nicht mehr was tun, ich weiss es war dumm von mir, und ich werde es nicht wieder tun, aber rückgängig machen kann ich dies wohl auch nicht.


----------



## rolf76 (3 März 2006)

Stefanie P- schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiss nicht mehr was tun, ich weiss es war dumm von mir, und ich werde es nicht wieder tun, aber rückgängig machen kann ich dies wohl auch nicht.


Wenn Du aus den gerade zitierten Ausführungen zur Bindung an Online-Abos nicht schlau wirst und Dir nicht sicher bist, was in Deinem Fall gilt und was Du tun sollst, empfiehlt sich der Gang zu einer Beratungsstelle der Verbraucherzentralen oder zu einem Anwalt (jeweils blaue Schrift anklicken).


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

nunja, mit deutschen anwälten kann ich nicht allzuviel anfangen, da ich aus der schweiz komme.
aber ich werde dies mit meinen eltern sicher noch einmal durchgehen.


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

was soll man denn jetzt in so einer sache machen?


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

Hallo. 

Ich habe mich in meinem Fall für folgende Schritte entschieden. Ich werde die Sache nicht weiter betrachten.
Die Adresse ist eh falsch und das Geburtsdatum auch und den E-Mail Account gibt es nun auch nicht mehr.
Es existiert sozuagen nichts mehr was meine Existenz beweist. Ausser der IP die bei den [edit]brüdern liegt.

Was könne die im Ernstfall damit machen??? Wovon ich nicht ausgehe.

_Aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert _


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

Ich bin auch von dem Fall betroffen. Was ist denn jetzt waas sollte man am besten machen?


----------



## stieglitz (3 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auch von dem Fall betroffen. Was ist denn jetzt waas sollte man am besten machen?


Hier lesen!


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

Hab mir jetzt rechtsbeistand geholt.


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

*gefälschte Daten und Rechnung von hausaufgaben-heute*

Hallo,

auch ich habe diese 84,-Rechnung von hausaufgaben-heute bekommen, obwohl ich die Seite nie besucht hatte.
  Richtig: Vor- und Nachname, E-Mail-Adresse
  falsch: Postadresse, Geburtsdatum und IP
(bemerkenswert: die genannte IP besuchte kürzlich meine Homepage!)

Zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. Schüler von mir haben mich dort eingetragen.

2. Die bekannten Betreiber-Brüder haben meine HP besucht und meine Adresse und mein Alter geschätzt.

Ich dachte, einfach gar nicht zu reagieren. Oder doch Anzeige gegen unbekannt erstatten (gegen die genannte IP)?

Hat jemand auch ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? ([email protected])

Grüße von Mozart


_E-mail-addi gelöscht 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
modaction  _


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

ich weiss einfach nicht, wie ich vorgehen soll.

bis auf das geburtsdatum stimmt alles...aber ich bin mindejährig.

und das 2. problem: da ich mich nicht richtig registrieren konnte, habe ich es mit der adresse meiner freundin probiert...

die rechnung wird an beide gesandt. auch bei der freundin stimmt das geb.datum nicht.

und nur, da die registration nicht funktioniert hat ( nach dem ich auf den aktivierungslink geklickt habe) habe ich es eiin 2. mal versucht.

2x 84 euro, das ist unsinn, da ich niemals gebrauch von dieser seite gemacht habe.

wie gesagt, werde ich mich mit meinen eltern zusammensetzen, und meine mutter wird sich wahrscheinlich bei der firma melden, doch so wie auf mein e-mail reagiert wurde, scheint es nicht, als würde das die firma irgendwie interessieren.


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

Ich vermute fast, dass die uns ganz schön [] möchten. Wenn die schon mehrere solcher Adressen im Internet haben. Ich hab wo anders gelesen, dass sie extra so einen Druck machen, weil wir, die Opfer, angst vor einer Anzeige etc haben und so lieber das Geld zahlen. Es heißt aber auch, dass sich die Firma noch wirklich nicht ans Gericht gewendet hat. Ob das stimmt weiß ich natürlich nicht. Aber wenn es so sein sollte, dann haben die doch wirklich [] und versuchen nur durch Druck an Geld zukommen, was natürlich oft funktioniert.

*[Virenscanner: Einige Wörter entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

Hallo erst einmal...
auch ich bekam heute so eine Mail. Geburtsdatum stimmt auch nicht. Erstatte nun Strafanzeige.
Müsst mal googeln und dann hausaufgaben heute eingeben...man man man.
Ich denke, da ich keine Kinder habe und auch nicht auf deren Seite war, das die Daten erschlichen wurden, wie auch immer. Zu meinem Rechner hat keine andere Person hier Zugang.
Anrufen bei denen ist zwecklos, man kommt nicht durch....Teilnehmer ist derzeit nicht erreichbar.
Ich teilte denen per Mail mit das ich nicht auf deren Seite war, keinen Aktivierungcode per SMS bekam und das ich Strafanzeige erstatten werde. Mal sehen, was kommt.
Gruß Kerstin

P.S. Wundert mich, woher die meine Adresse haben, denn die steht in der PDF Datei drin. Hinterlasse im NEtz keine Adressen!!!!


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

Hallo, habe das gleiche problem  :cry: , habe mich bei lehrstellen-heute registriert (ohne agbs zu lesen :argue: ) um informationen zu freien ausbildungsplätzen zu bekommen, in der hoffnung eine ausbildung zu finden, jedoch konnte ich dort weder angaben zu freien ausbildungsplätzen noch andere informationen zum thema finden.habe die seite dann auch nicht mehr genutzt.
Heute bekam ich nen schreck als ich die rechnung über 84euro, die ich im voraus für dieses jahr in den nähsten 7tagen bezahlen soll(2jahre mind.laufzeit) per e-mail bekam. als gegenwrt dafür kann ich über die seite 100sms versenden. Daran war ich absolut nicht interessiert  :evil:  
Steh jetzt vor der entscheidung ob ich zahle oder nicht ,in der e-mail steht auch drin dass sie die angegebenen daten und die tatsache dass ich den bestätigungslink geklickt  hab in einem streitfall gegen mich verwenden würden usw. 
wie weit kann ds ganze gehen wenn ich nicht zahle, hat jemand schon erfahrung damit geacht? ist es sinnvoll einen anwalt einzuschalten??


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

von wem hast du die rechnung bekommen?
simsen.de oder  sms-heute.com oder lehrestellen-heute.com
wie bist du über lehrstellen zu den 100 gratis sms gekommen?


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

die rechnung hab ich von lehrstellen-heute.
weiß auch nicht wie es zu den 100sms kommt,es stand nirgendswo auf der seite!! in der rechnung steht dass die 100sms der gegenwert für die bezahlung sind.weiß aber nicht was lehrstellen mit sms zu tun haben.
 keine ahnung :-? weiß met was ich machen soll


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

vielleicht ist der anbieter dieser sites der gleiche,kann das sein??????


----------



## Wembley (3 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> die rechnung hab ich von lehrstellen-heute.
> weiß auch nicht wie es zu den 100sms kommt,es stand nirgendswo auf der seite!! in der rechnung steht dass die 100sms der gegenwert für die bezahlung sind.weiß aber nicht was lehrstellen mit sms zu tun haben.
> keine ahnung :-? weiß met was ich machen soll



Wann hast du dich dort angemeldet?
Über welche Seite sollst du laut email deine SMS verschicken?

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

*A&M S. GbR*

Hallo Gewinnspielfreaks!
Hilft nicht auch das Aussitzen ohne Reaktion auf dieses Mail mit Rechnung
das heute viele andere ebenfalls erhielten. Anscheinend reagieren diese 
S.  nur mit 1%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit.
Hat jemand eine gegenteilige Erfahrung gemacht? Bin gespannt auf Antworten.
Gruß Frank :x  :-?


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

Die eMail- Schreiber sind ja A&M S.  GbR
.
Geb das mal bei Google ein und euch fällt nichts mehr dazu ein :argue:


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

@wembley
könnte die sms über lehrstellen-heute.com versenden.
hab mich vor zwei wochen dort angemeldet und mir nix dabei gedacht    jetzt wo die 2wöchige widerrufszeit vorbei ist melden die sich  :evil: 
in den agbs, die ich jetzt im nachhinein gelesen hab,steht nix von sms. 
in der "gratis"zeit (24stunden nach dem registrieren) in der man die leistungen der seite testen kann,habe ich keinerlei leistungen gefunden!
es gibt dort keine ausbildungsangebote usw. lediglich kann man deutschlands einwohnerzahlen und flächen einzelner städte aufrufen...LOL völlig sinnlos und dafür soll ich jetzt 186euro zahlen :evil: 
gruß anna


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

guter tipp, das mit google!! weis jetzt echt nicht was ich sagn soll :-?  was ich machen soll aber auch nicht...


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

*Re: @wompel*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo !
> 
> Gut, daß Du Deiner Tochter nicht böse bist. Ich in meinem Alter und bei meiner Erfahrung hätte auch nie gedacht, daß mir sowas passieren kann. Ich habe die Sache jetzt aber glücklicherweise hinter mich gebracht. Ich habe einen Anwalt (Liste steht hier im Forum) beauftragt, die Sache zu prüfen. Er hat ein entsprechendes Schreiben aufgesetzt mit dem Inhalt, daß die Angebote der bekannten Firma nicht rechtens seien. Zwei Tage später kam die Bestätigung der Vornamens-Website, daß ich aus der Sache raus bin. Ich habe jetzt zwar (ärgerliche) 45 Euro an den Anwalt bezahlt, aber besser das, als 168 Euro an die [...]. Ob es ratsam ist, die Sache auszusitzen, weiß ich nicht. Die drohen ja sofort mit dem Inkasso-Büro...und jedermans Sache sind diese Drohgebähren ja nun nicht (mich eingeschlossen).
> 
> ...



Hallo, 
ich gehöre auch zu denjenigen, die der bereits oft genannten Firma, welche die Webseiten xy-heute.de/com betreibt, auf den Leim gegangen sind. Nun steht für mich fest, dass ich die Kosten in Höhe von 2x84€ keinesfalls zahlen werde. 
Falls der Verfasser des oben zitierten Beitrags meinen Beitrag lesen sollte, so wäre ich sehr interessiert daran, welchen der Anwälte auf der Liste Er/Sie kontaktiert hat. 
Vielleicht weiß ja auch jemand, welche der Anwälte im allgemeinen Erfahrungen mit xy-heute.de/com gemacht haben? 
Über möglichst schnelle Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen! 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen, 
J. Th.


----------



## Wembley (3 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @wembley
> könnte die sms über lehrstellen-heute.com versenden.
> hab mich vor zwei wochen dort angemeldet und mir nix dabei gedacht    jetzt wo die 2wöchige widerrufszeit vorbei ist melden die sich  :evil:
> in den agbs, die ich jetzt im nachhinein gelesen hab,steht nix von sms.
> ...



Wenn das so stimmt, dann wäre das eine völlig neue Kombination. Denn SMS haben in der Tat mit Lehrstellen wenig zu tun. Und fürs SMS-Verschicken haben die eh eine eigene Seite.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

Kann mir jemand vielleicht sagen ob er die erfahrung gemacht hat, dass die leute rechtlich vorgegangen sind wenn die zahlung nicht erfolgt ist?? weiß nicht ob es sich lohnt einen anwalt einzuschalten...
freue mich über jede antwort


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

Dann ist heute wohl der Tag der Angeschmierten, wenn ich das so lese. Also wie gesagt, bin auch betroffen. Bei google den ganzen Namen eingeben, also...  GbR...dann kommt man aus dem Lesen nicht mehr raus.
Habe mir vorhin auch die PDF Datei in meiner Mail genauer durchgelesen. Da ich lt. Vertrag eine SMS mit Aktivierungscode erhalten haben soll. Bekam ich aber nicht. Aus dem ganz einfachen Grund....ich habe KEINE Handynummer angegeben, zumal danch eh nicht gefragt wurde. Ich gehe davon aus, egal welche iher inzwischen über 1000 Seiten, der gleiche Text steht. Mag ja sein, das man bei einigen ne Handynummer angeben muss. Bei Hausaufgaben-heute.com jedenfalls nicht.
So, kurz um....da stehen Sachen in meinem "Vertrag", die eben nicht richtig sind. Somit ist er nicht rechtgültig. :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

Mir wurde eben folgendes mitgeteilt:

Leider hat sich ein kleiner Fehlerteufel bei Ihrer letzten Rechnung ausschließlich in der PDF-Datei eingeschlichen.
Im Erklärungstext wurde etwas von SMS Versand etc. erwähnt.
Der E-Mail Text war korrekt. Bitte betrachten sie die alte PDF-Datei als hinfällig und beachten sie auschließlich den E- Mail Text.
Sollten sie für ihre Ablage jedoch die PDF-Datei benötigen, anbei die korrigierte Version.

Mir wurde weiters mitgeteilt, dass in den nächsten Stunden die korrigierte PDF Datei via Mail kommt. D.h. sie meinten alle Betroffenen erhalten diese.

Weiters hat sich der Fehlerteufel nur in die PDF nicht in die Mail eingeschlichen und es sollen nur einige betroffen sein. Es soll jedoch nichts am Vertrag ändern. Begründung: Ein Rechtschreibfehler macht ja eine Rechnung auch nicht hinfällig, berührt den Vertragsschluß in keinster Weise , die Korrektur kommt ja ohnedies, und der Mail Text war ja ohnedies immer richtig! 

*Na super! *

*Bringt es was , sich auf den falschen PDF Text zu berufen , auch dann wenn man sich angemeldet hat und leider sogar die Kosten und die AGB´s gelesen hat?  Ich mein , wenn man sich am gleichen Tag abmelden wollte, aber das halt vergessen hat, muß man dann gleich die 84 EURO zahlen. Ich mein denen entsteht ja durch die Abmeldung ein wenig später kein Schaden oder?*


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

Vertrag ist Vertrag und kann im Nachhinein nicht geändert werden. Somit auch nicht die PDF Datei. Deren Fehler. Wenn du Schuhe kaufst und dafür 20 Euro bezahlst,weil es so drauf steht, kann die Verkäuferin nicht hinterher kommen und sagen....ach ja, war ein Fehler, aber nun bekomme ich noch 5 euro dazu. Wie blöd sind die????


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

Habe im Netz übrigens gelesen, das die dadurch steinreich geworden sind. Sind zwei Brüder Anfang 20. Gibt eben immer noch welche, die halt zahlen.


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Vertrag ist Vertrag und kann im Nachhinein nicht geändert werden. Somit auch nicht die PDF Datei. Deren Fehler. Wenn du Schuhe kaufst und dafür 20 Euro bezahlst,weil es so drauf steht, kann die Verkäuferin nicht hinterher kommen und sagen....ach ja, war ein Fehler, aber nun bekomme ich noch 5 euro dazu. Wie blöd sind die????



Ich bin zwar kein Jurist hab mich aber eben bei einem halb Juristen informiert. Es stimmt das ein Vertrag nicht im Nachinein gändert werden kann. Das wird er aber eben in diesem Fall nicht, denn der Vertrag kommt ja nicht durch die Rechnung zu Stande sondern durch das Absenden des Formulars. ( falls )

Auf jeden Fall ändert leider die falsche PDF Rechnung am Vertrag überhaupt nichts, soweit er zustande gekommen ist. 

So blöd sind die so gesehen nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

Auf dieser Internetseite haben Sie durch das explizite Setzen eines Hakens unsere Teilnahmebedingungen akzeptiert. 

< alleine dies genügt nicht, es gibt unterschiedliche Urteile dazu.. => humbug


Als Gegenwert erhalten Sie die Nutzungsrechte der Inhalte von www.hausaufgaben-heute.com für 12 Monate. Um ausschließen zu können, dass sich eine dritte Person mit Ihren Daten anmeldet, haben wir diverse Sicherheits-Checks eingebaut. Dies sind eindeutige Beweise, die wir im Streitfall nutzen werden.

< gelaber.. wie soll das gehen eindeutig ist die Hardwareadresse Deines Zuganges (Modem oder PC) nicht die IP die Telekom hat ein Klasse C-Netz und das hat wieviele Millionen User - galub so 16 ...


Es wurde folgendes Geburtsdatum angegeben: XX.XX.XXXX Sollte sich bei einer weiteren Überprüfung der Daten herausstellen, dass ein falsches Geburtsdatum eingegeben wurde, ist von einem Betrugsdelikt auszugehen.

< humbug, es wird ein fiktives angegeben in der Hoffnung der User aktualisiert..


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

Die PDF Rechnung enthält die Vertragsrichtlinien!!! Und diese können nicht im Nachhinein geändert werden. Sie ist Vertragsgrundlage und stimmt also so nicht. Die Rechnung ist richtig, das stimmt, das sie so in den Teilnahmebedingungen stehen, aber der Inhalt und die Grundlage stimmen nicht!!!!


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @wembley
> könnte die sms über lehrstellen-heute.com versenden.
> hab mich vor zwei wochen dort angemeldet und mir nix dabei gedacht    jetzt wo die 2wöchige widerrufszeit vorbei ist melden die sich  :evil:


Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich sage mit 99,998% warscheinlichkeit, dass das wiederrufsrecht und somit die 14 tage-frist erst nach einkommen der rechnung gilt, da vorher nichts da von genannt wurde. Somit kann man  nach lesen der Rechnung vom Wiederrufsrecht gebrauch machen und müsste somit nichts zahlen.


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2006)

dies haben die unter anderem bei der Rechnungserklärung geschrieben





> Auf dieser Internetseite haben Sie durch das explizite Setzen eines Hakens unsere Teilnahmebedingungen akzeptiert. Aus diesen geht hervor, dass Sie ein kostenpflichtiges Abonnement abschließen, wenn nicht ein Widerruf innerhalb der gesetzlichen Widerrufsfrist von 14 Tagen erfolgt. Auf dieses Widerrufsrecht gem. § 312 d BGB haben wir Sie ausdrücklich hingewiesen. Damit ist Ihr w ww.lehrstellen-heute.com -Zugang in ein kostenpflichtiges Abonnement übergegangen. Das Nutzungsentgelt ist 12 Monate im Voraus zu entrichten, dies ist auch unseren Teilnahmebedingungen zu entnehmen.
> 
> Als Gegenwert erhalten Sie die Nutzungsrechte der Inhalte von w ww.lehrstellen-heute.com für 12 Monate. Um ausschließen zu können, dass sich eine dritte Person mit Ihren Daten anmeldet, haben wir diverse Sicherheits-Checks eingebaut. Dies sind eindeutige Beweise, die wir im Streitfall nutzen werden.


in der pdf datei steht aber nicht, dass ich die inhalte von lehrstellen-heute.com benutzen darf, sondern dass ich von der seite 100 sms monatlich verschicken kann. :roll: 
habe einen widerruf per e-mail geschickt, mal gucken ob sich dort wer meldet und auch eine anfrage bei der verbraucherzentrale gemacht.
diese [...] vedienen ziemlich gut an solchen unwissenden menschen :evil: 
und ich bin im laufe des tages zur entscheidung gekommen dass ich nicht zahlen werde, wenn die rechtlich vorgehen sollten dann bezahle ich lieber einen anwalt...


----------



## Meisterkeks (4 März 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

mir ist das gleiche bei fabrik-verkauf passiert. Zunächst erinnere ich mich, dass ich auf der Anmeldeseite war und den Haken gestezt habe. Dass ich mich aber unter "Anmelden" auch tatsächlich angemeldet habe, kann ich nicht mehr 100%-ig sagen. Jedenfalls habe ich keine Bestätigungs-email bekommen wie angekündigt. Ein Passwort zum einloggen ist mir auch nicht bekannt.

Die Anforderung der angeblichen email hat nichts gebracht. Ist wohl sinnvoller einen Anwalt als die Rechnung zu bezahlen. Sollten sich da Betroffene zusammentun?

Ich werde meinen Provider noch anschreiben, ob er diese angebliche email noch finden kann.


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2006)

*VornamenHeute*

Von besagter Firma gibt es so viele Internetseiten mit ähnlichem Inhalt, das hier der Kunde bewusst in die Irre geführt wird ist offentsichtlich.

Ich bin davon überzeugt (bin aber kein Jurist), dass solch eine dubiose Firma weder einen Rechtsstreit eingehen wird, gegebenfalls aber auch wenig Chancen hätte.
Hier werden Grenzen ausgetestet - natürlich tauchen die Kosten in den AGB's auf, müssten aber wesentlich prominenter auf der Startseite gesetzt sein. Hier taucht zwar einige Male das Wort gratis auf, die Widerrufsbelehrung und der Kostenfaktor verschwinden hingegen am unteren Bildschirmrand.

Ich bin der Meinung solch Geschäftsgebahren darf man nicht mit seinem Geld unterstützten. Und wenn man nach Richterspruch dannoch bezahlen müsste, wäre es mir moralisch gesehen diesen Weg wert.
Einfach so sollten die kein Geld überwiesen bekommen - damit belohnt man sie für Ihre Einschüchterungsversuche. Die Tatsache, dass bei der ersten Rechnung bereits mit Inkasso gedroht wird, sagt doch berits alles.


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2006)

Noch ein Fehler gefunden....wenn man seine Daten eingibt, ist dieses seitens des Seitenbetreibers notwendig. Haben sie aber wohl vergessen.

*[...]*

Weiter....

*[...]*

Also reicht es demnach nicht aus, das Widerrufsrecht online bereit zu stellen, sondern muss gesondert gesendet werden.

*Bitte Zitate von fremden Ausführungen als solche kennzeichnen und dabei die Quellen angeben! 
modaction *


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2006)

bin leider auch reingefallen vor ca . 2 wochen
das mit so was passiert.........

wer hat das schon ausgesessen
eh nichts passiert oder?


----------



## Meisterkeks (4 März 2006)

Hallo,

hier gibts auch eine interessante Info:
http://www.netzwelt.de/news/73535-der-simsenderatgeber-so-reagieren-sie.html


----------



## Wembley (4 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> wer hat das schon ausgesessen
> eh nichts passiert oder?



Diesbezüglich gibt es noch keine Erfahrungswerte. Warum? Weil diese xxx-heute-Projekte starteten in der zweiten Jännerhälfte. Da diese Betreiber in der Regel die 14-tägige Widerrufsfrist abwarten, sind die ersten Rechnungen erst im Februar bei den Kunden eingetroffen. Wie weit die Betreiber gehen werden, lässt sich derzeit noch nicht sagen. Früher haben andere das Inkasso für sie gemacht: bei den Dialern die Telekom und beim Handypay die Handyfirmen. Jetzt müssen sie selber schauen, wie sie zu ihrem Geld kommen. Wichtig ist erstmal, sich diese Zusammenfassung  Internet-Abos betreffend durchzulesen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13690

Sollten allgemein gesehen unten angesprochene Fragen von Bedeutung sein, sind speziell folgende Artikel interessant:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/view...p=137949#137949 - Kann ich den Vertrag anfechten?

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/view...p=138130#138130 - Was mache ich jetzt?



			
				Meisterkeks schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> hier gibts auch eine interessante Info:
> http://www.netzwelt.de/news/73535-der-simsenderatgeber-so-reagieren-sie.html


@Meisterkeks

Dieser Ratgeber ist teilweise nur bedingt anwendbar.
Bei Netzwelt-Ratgeber geht es um Simsen, das hier ist eine etwas andere Baustelle.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Meisterkeks (4 März 2006)

Hallo Wembley,

danke für die tollen Hinweise. Der Link zur Problematik simsen ist sicherlich nur eingeschränkt identisch - allerdings wohl die gleiche Masche und dieselben Macher?


----------



## Wembley (4 März 2006)

Meisterkeks schrieb:
			
		

> Der Link zur Problematik simsen ist sicherlich nur eingeschränkt identisch - allerdings wohl die gleiche Masche und dieselben Macher?



Es stimmt schon. Es gibt viele Ähnlichkeiten, aber im Detail muss jeder Dienst für sich betrachtet werden. Die selben Macher sind es außerdem in diesem Fall nicht. Bei diesem Ratgeber steht die Sache mit der Widerrufsbelehrung im Mittelpunkt. Ergänzend zu dem Artikel haben auch wir hier eine allgemeine Betrachtung zum Thema Widerrufsbelehrung:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=137897#137897

Aber das ist wie gesagt von Fall zu Fall verschieden und für Einzelfallberatung sollte man gegebenenfalls eine Verbraucherschutzzentrale oder einen Anwalt kontaktieren. 

P.S.: Dank gebührt hier vor allem Rolf76 für seine hervorragenden Zusammenfassungen im Bezug auf die Online-Abos, auf die ich immer gerne verweise.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## dvill (4 März 2006)

Das halte ich für überlegenswert: eBay-Verkäufer müssen bei Vertragsabschluss Identität des Käufers nachweisen


> Nach Auffassung des Gerichts könne der Kläger nicht uneingeschränkt auf einen Vertragsschluss über Online-Plattformen vertrauen, da auch bei passwortgeschützten Benutzer-Accounts eine gewisse Manipulationsgefahr verbliebe. Die Beklagte müsse sich demnach die Handlung des Dritten nicht automatisch zurechnen lassen, sodass auch kein wirksamer Vertrag mit ihr zustande gekommen sei. Ähnlich hatte das OLG Köln bereits in einem anderen Urteil vom 6. September 2002 (Az. 19 U 16/02) entschieden. Die gleiche Tendenz weisen beispielsweise auch zwei Urteile des LG Bonn auf (Az. 2 O 450/00 und Az. 2 O 472/03.
> 
> Eine Revision des Urteils ist durch das Gericht nicht zugelassen. Das Urteil ist somit rechtskräftig.


Dietmar Vill


----------



## UlliZ (4 März 2006)

*xyz-heute*

Tja, ihr Lieben,

ich fürchte ihr seid zum Teil auf der falschen Schiene. Daß die den „Lehrstellen-Interessenten“ schreiben, sie könnten 100 gratis-sms versenden, zeigt nur, welches Chaos angesichts der diversen Anmeldungen, die man nun erst mal "händeln" muss, dort herrscht. Denkt daran, dass diese Jungs auch eine Seite sms-heute zu laufen haben und da geht es eben (im gleichen Stil) um 100 SMS.

Es gibt wohl –zig „ichweißnichtwasnochalles-heute-dot-com“-Seiten im Netz, aber das Strickmuster ist gleich.
Diese Art Seiten sind mir persönlich schon aus urseligen btx-Zeiten bekannt, damals lief es noch so dass man den Aufruf der Seite für DM 9,99 bestätigen sollte (9,99 DM war die Preis-Höchstgrenze für den Abruf einer Seite) und dieser Preishinweis war in mittelbrauner Schrift auf dunkelbraunem Untergrund getarnt (btx hatte noch Einheitsschriftgröße, man konnte nicht auf 7 pt runterschalten).

Auch zu Dialer-Zeiten gab es das massenweise. Sehr „berühmt“ wurden damals schon die „Hausaufgaben“-Masche.

Also m.a.W. der Trick ist uralt, nur der Inkassoweg (ganz früher über die Telefonrechnung, später dann auch über prepaid-Handys „direkt von der Karte“) ist jetzt unterschiedlich.

Die flotten Jungs müssen nun „mühselig“ den User dazu bringen, selbst, freihändig, die Kohle zu überweisen. Dazu wird dann eine Drohkulisse mit angeblichem Inkasso, Gerichtsverfahren, hohen Kosten und Anzeige wegen Betrug (im Falle falscher „Daten“) aufgezogen die sich letztlich für die konsequenten "Nicht-Zahler" in Rauch auflöst. Weil klagen werden die voraussichtlich wohl nicht. Warum?

Stellt euch zu diesem Zweck einfach mal die Frage, ob überhaupt zwischen euch und den Seitenbetreibern ein wirksamer Vertrag zu Stande gekommen ist.
Kommt ihr zu Ergebnis „nein, das ist nicht der Fall“ dann ist das alles nur ziemlich heiße Luft. Ignorieren und nicht zahlen wäre in diesem Fall eine sinnfällige, gangbare Strategie.

Warum die Jungs trotzdem zu relativ viel Geld kommen auf solch einem Weg? Weil einige, um „ihre Ruhe zu haben“, zahlen. Keinen einzigen Euro nahmen die übrigens in der Vergangenheit durch eine durchgeklagte Forderung und die Vollstreckung eines rechtskräftigen Urteils ein. Wer nachdenkt, findet leicht selbst die Antwort, warum das so ist.

Denk euch es einfach mal so: 

die kalkulieren folgendermaßen

*1. Rechnungswelle: *kaum einer zahlt, vielleicht 0,1 oder 0,2%, weil sich alle übrigen geleimt fühlen (vollmundige „Gratis-Versprechen“, Preishinweis nur im Kleingedruckten, relativ hohe absolute Höhe der Forderung)

*2. Mahnungswelle:* der ein oder andere zahlt (vielleicht bis zu 5%) weil man sich durch die Drohgebärden in den Mahnungen in die Enge getrieben fühlt

*3. Inkassowelle:* da zahlt auch noch mal der ein oder andere (vielleicht noch mal 10%)

Und so kommen für eine meiner Meinung nach marginale bis nicht vorhandene Gegenleistung (gerade bei sms soll angeblich ja gar nix funktionieren, noch nicht mal eine einzige) letztlich doch einige Gelder in’s Haus. 100.000*15%*84 EUR ist auch schon ein erkleckliches Millionen-Sümmchen. Und davon leben dann die xyz-heute-Macher, und zwar, wie man annehmen darf, gar nicht so schlecht.

Wer also gerne für mangelhafte oder schlimmstenfalls gar nicht vorhandene Leistungen viel Geld ausgeben will, der kann die Forderung der Brüder sicherlich durch Zahlung anerkennen. Alle anderen fragen sich „ist ein wirksamer Vertrag zu Stande gekommen?“ und werden es im Zweifelfall der Gegenseite überlassen, dies vor Gericht darzulegen und zu beweisen. Ich wage, sehr kühn, die Prognose, dass dies auch bei xyz-heute, genau wie in den vergleichbaren früheren Fällen, nur in extrem seltenen Einzelfällen, und selbst dann nie letztinstanzlich erfolgreich geschehen wird.

Ich muß ja sagen als ich auf eine der xyz-heute-Seiten stieß und beim ersten click das „melde Dich jetzt an und gewinn die X-Box“-Fenster aufpoppte hab ich es sofort weggeklickt, weil ich auf die Eingabe zu persönlichen Daten keine Lust habe. Erst als ich mich an die gratis-sms-Kiste erinnerte, und eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit entdeckte, clickte ich noch mal, und siehe da, es war die gleiche „Masche“.

Konkrete Tipps, was wer wann zu tun oder zu lassen hat, kann auch ich nicht geben, bin kein Rechtanwalt und gar nicht befugt, so etwas zu tun. Ausserdem ist’s hier im Forum streng verboten, aus rein rechtlichen Gründen.

P.S.: xyz-heute behauptet, man habe diverse Checks eingebaut, damit Falscheingaben von Daten nicht möglich seien. Hab das mal getestet: es werden zwar Namen mit 2 oder weniger Buchstaben abgelehnt, auch Telefonnummer wie „hab keins“ werden abgelehnt, aber es findet weder ein Abgleich „gibt es die Straße am angegebenen Ort“, „gibt es die Postleitzahl zu dem Ort“ oder „gibt es die Hausnummer in der Straße“ statt, so dass ihr zum Beispiel euch als

_Ich
Bin
Ein-Idiot-und-wohne-in 123
45678 Trotteldorf_

ausgeben könntet.

Und eine nicht-existierende e-mailadresse wird ohne Fehlermeldung akzeptiert.

Und auch sehr schön: sobald ihr die Eingabemaske ausgefüllt habt, verschwindet der Hinweis auf den Preis im Kleingedruckten (7 EUR pro Monat 24 Monate Laufzeit) auf Nimmerwiedersehen vom Bildschirm :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2006)

*IP*

@ Ulliz!
Du hast dich also angemeldet, mit falschen Daten... so zum Spass

*) aber wie siehts aus mir deren IP-Identifizierung, die sie nach Bedarf
 gegen mich verwenden werden?

*) außerdem, ich hab Falsche Daten angegeben außer meine mail.
 Können sie mich durch meine Mail ausforschen?

*) musste man gezwungernermaßen bei der Anmeldung die Tel-nummer angeben ?

 Tschü  Kylie


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2006)

Hallo, die Ip- Adressen haben sie dann. Und ???? Damit können sie nix anfangen, denn die Provider (z.B. T-online) dürfen keine Daten OHNE richterlichen Beschluß rausgeben. Also keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Dilek (4 März 2006)

*vornamen-heute.de*

Hallo Jahnsi!
Mir ist dasselbe auch passiert und brauche jetzt Hilfe. Ich habe dir eine persönliche Nachricht geschrieben. Wäre echt nett, wenn du dir kurz die Zeit nimmst und sie mal durchliest. 
Grüße Dilek


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2006)

*Re: xyz-heute*

@ UlliZ

stimm dir da voll und ganz zu... hab auch ne rechnugn bekommen, obwohl ich mich da nie angemldet habe..ich werd auch nix zahlen. 

is aber ne fast schlaue masche  :bigcry:


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2006)

*"Vornamen heute"*

Hallo Jahnsi, habe deinen Hilferuf erst heute gefunden, da auch ich seit 02.03. Betroffener bin (Tag des Rechnungseingangs und "großes Erwachen"). Hattest du Erfolg in der Abwehr oder doch bezahlt? Ich will morgen zur Verbraucherzentrale fahren und bin grundsätzlich nicht gewillt, klein beizugeben. Würde mich über eine eMail freuen: geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid. Bis bald


----------



## Meisterkeks (5 März 2006)

Hallo,

also ich werde einen Brief per Einschreiben Einwurf loslassen. Mal sehen ob die dann reagieren.


----------



## UlliZ (6 März 2006)

*„heute-gratis“ Philosophie:*

Hi Meisterkeks:

Spar Dir das Porto, da wird nur die gelbe Post bei reich und der Brief kommt nicht an. Denn wenn es die Hausnummer 63 in der Westerstraße in Harrislee gar nicht gibt, wie Gast-User DTM444 vor Ort herausfand, wo soll der Herr Postbote dann Dein Einschreiben einwerfen??? _(das war ein anderes Forum "tricky-dot-at", da hatte ich was verwechselt, eventuell gibt's die Adresse dort sogar...korrigiert am 06.03.06)_

Und @ kylie

zu Deinen Fragen: ip können die nicht so ohne weiteres bekommen, und sie nützt ihnen auch nix. Machen die voraussichtlich auch nicht (Fristen, Voraussetzungen) keine Sorge. Allenfalls BEHAUPTEN sie, sie täten es. 
Mail-Inhaber können die ebenfalls nicht ausforschen, es sei denn, Dein e-mail-Provider nimmt’s mit dem Datenschutz nicht so genau. Die großen Anbieter tun dies, und ausserdem kannste im Netz auch bei vielen e-mail-Providern gratis-e-mailaccounts unter Fakenamen eröffnen, und das Schöne daran: dies ist vollkommen legal.
Die Telenummer wollen die ja auch haben, und wenn Du eine beliebige Zahlenfolge angibst wird dies auch zunächst akzeptiert. Nur leer lassen oder Text reinschreiben klappt nicht. Gib aber, beim versuchsweisen Eingeben von Fakedaten fairerweise eine Telenr. an die es garantiert nicht gibt, wie z.B. die 01234/5678 sonst klingeln die womöglich noch bei Unbeteiligte an und machen telefonischen Budenzauber, wo denn nun die geforderten 84 Euronen bleiben…

Da mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit das tatsächliche Angebot auf diesen xyz-heute-Seiten keinen Pfifferling wert ist, lohnt es auch gar nicht mit Fakedaten sich ein Zugangspasswort zu erhaschen, um dann dort zu surfen. Das ist jedenfalls meine Prognose. Wer Lust hat kann’s ja mal ausprobieren und dann hier berichten, ob der Krimskrams dort annähernd 84 EUR/Jahr und ein 2-Jahres-Abo wert ist.  „Heute“ soll das alles ja gratis und unverbindlich sein – ihr geht also keine Risiken ein wenn ihr, mit Fakedaten, *NUR HEUTE* nutzt und dann sofort wieder „kündigt“.

Zu Fakedaten im Prinzip: wenn dies nur dazu dient, angeblich angebotene Gratisleistungen im Netz anonym abzurufen oder an einem Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen, und der dabei unangenehm weit verbreiteten Dateneinsammelwut entgegenzuwirken, ist dieses Verhalten legal und nicht strafbewehrt.
Viele von den Seitenbetreibern haben auch noch nie was davon gehört dass bei it-Angeboten jeweils eine kostenlose Nutzungsmöglichkeit von irgendwelchen (vom Betreiber frei definierbaren) Basisinfos gegeben sein sollte. Sofort nach „Anlocken“ auf der Homepage die persönlichen Daten wie Name, Adresse, Telenr. und e-mail abzufragen ist meiner Erfahrung nach meist ein Zeichen für eine gewisse Unseriosität. Seriösere Betreiber dagegen haben geradezu ein vitales Interesse daran, dass der Kunde gratis all ihre „öffentlichen“ Seiten angucken kann, denn da können sie ja für ihre ggf. (meist vorhandenen) supertollen gebührenpflichtigen Angebote schon viel bunte Werbung machen.

P.S.: an die „Betroffenen“: Fordern die eigentlich nach den 14 Tagen einen Betrag von 7, 21, 84 oder gleich die vollen 168 Euronen? Aus dem Kleingedruckten unten am Anmeldebildschirm kann ich jedenfalls keinen Zahlungsturnus (Monatlich, Quartal, jährlich, oder gar alles im Voraus?) erkennen. Auch fehlende Angaben zum Zahlungsturnus dürfte ein Ansatzpunkt für Kritik sein. Fehlt ein Vorauszahlungsturnus, so können die eigentlich nur rückwirkend in Rechnung stellen, nach 14 Tagen also z.B. 3,27 EUR. Tippe darauf, analog zu s*msen.de dass es die 84 EUR, jährlich im Voraus, sein sollen…

P.P.S.: wer mal rätseln will: im Kleingedruckten steht, dass ihr per Postkarte teilnehmen könnt. Lustig, soll wohl anwaltliche Abmahnungen abwehren helfen, weil Werbe-Gewinnspiele in D nicht vom Kundenstatus abhängig sein dürfen. Aber wo bitte schicke ich diese Postkarte denn hin, wenn es die Hausnummer 59 bzw. die 63 gar nicht gibt? _Irrtum, das war ein fehler meierseits-andere Anbieter- "Unser" sitzt in 64572 Büttelborn - und die Adresse gibt's tatsächlich (korrigiert am 06.03.06)_

Und zur „heute-gratis“ Philosophie: „heute-gratis“ wollen die als „morgen-für-2-Jahre-gebührenpflichtig“ verstehen. Ob der Richter, so er sich je damit befassen „darf“, dieses Übersetzungskunststück zu würdigen weiß?

_----------(Posting geändert wegen falscher Info zur Anbieteradresse am 06.03.06)-------_


----------



## Meisterkeks (6 März 2006)

Hallo UlliZ,

danke - sehr gute Beschreibung und Argumentation!


----------



## evelyn (6 März 2006)

*S[...] Gbr*

Hallo!
Ich habe einen Erfolg gegen S.  GbR zu verzeichnen.
Per Einschreiben / Rückschein habe ich dem Vertrag widersprochen und mit Einschaltung eines Anwaltes, bzw. Strafanzeige gedroht. Und nun diese Mail:

Sehr geehrte(r) Kund(e)in,

Sie sind bereits aus unserer Kundendatenbank gelöscht worden.
Ihnen entstehen auch keine Kosten.

Sollten Sie bereits eine Rechnung erhalten haben, können Sie diese als nichtig
ansehen. 

Vielen Dank.


------------------------------------
Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Customer Support

A & M. S. GbR
routenplanung-heute.com
Vor der Hube 3
64572 Büttelborn

*[Persönliche Daten gelöscht - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2006)

@UlliZ,
wird hier von zwei verschiedenen "Anbietern" geschrieben. Die von den heute Seiten geben doch als Adresse Vor der Hube 3 in Büttelborn an???


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2006)

*Gratis*

Hallo zusammen! Mir ist es auch passiert...schäm....
Kann mir jemand bitte mal die Bestätigungsmail schicken, ich habe sie nämlich gelöscht, weil ich es anfangs echt gar nicht mitbekommen habe, dass es sich hier irgendwie um einen Vertrag handeln könnte. Die Rechnung habe ich, die Bestätigung bräuchte ich noch.
Bitte an [...] schicken! Vielen Dank! 
Ich werde um mein Recht kämpfen, koste es was es wolle!

_[Mailadresse entfernt. Kommunikation mit anderen Benutzern nach Anmeldung über PN. (bh)]_


----------



## Wembley (6 März 2006)

*Re: „heute-gratis“ Philosophie:*



			
				UlliZ schrieb:
			
		

> Spar Dir das Porto, da wird nur die gelbe Post bei reich und der Brief kommt nicht an. Denn wenn es die Hausnummer 59 in der Westerstraße in Harrislee gar nicht gibt, wie Gast-User DTM444 vor Ort herausfand, wo soll der Herr Postbote dann Dein Einschreiben einwerfen???



Folgende Anmerkungen dazu:

1) Du gehst hier vom falschen Anbieter aus. Meisterkeks, dem dieser Text  gegolten hat, hat sich wegen einer Seite der Brüder S. aus Büttelborn gemeldet. Die Geschichte mit Harrislee betrifft einen anderen Anbieter und dort ging es um die Hausnummer 63.

2) Wegen der Adresse in Harrislee gibt es neue Erkenntnisse. Näheres dazu:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=141857#141857

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## UlliZ (6 März 2006)

Wompel schrieb:
			
		

> @UlliZ,
> wird hier von zwei verschiedenen "Anbietern" geschrieben?



Ja, das fiel mir auch schon auf. Es gibt wohl die 59 oder vielmehr die 63 dort in Harrislee schon, aber das ist ein anderer Anbieter.

Nun ja, dann senden wir doch mal eine Postkarte nach 64572 Büttelborn, diese Adresse scheint es ja wirklich zu geben. -zig Dialer wurden dort z.B. im Dez. 2003/ Jan. 2004 registriert (deren Registrierungen sind allerdings von RegTP zurückgenommen). Ob ihr dort dann die X-Box gewinnt halte ich dennoch für vollkommen offen


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2006)

*gratis*

Ich habe gelesen, dass einige sich schon Briefe von Anwälten formulieren lassen haben. Könnte man die vielleicht bekommen?


----------



## technofreak (6 März 2006)

*Re: gratis*



			
				M schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gelesen, dass einige sich schon Briefe von Anwälten formulieren lassen haben. Könnte man die vielleicht bekommen?


weder noch 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2006)

Hab mal bei der Verbraucherzentrale nachgefragt, ob die A&M Schm.... kennen. Und heute bekam ich antwort von der Verbraucherzentrale, dass ihnen die Firma bekannt ist. Ich soll jetzt mit den e-mails zzur Verbraucherzentrale hin. Ich kann euch das auch nur empfehlen. Das Beratungsgespräch kostet hier bei uns 6 Euro.


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2006)

*vornamen heute*

Hallo Jahnsi!
MIr ist genau das selbe passiert wie dir(www.vornamen-heute.de), und bin ehrlich gesagt immer noch geschockt (von meiner Dummheit und von dieser [...])! Jetzt wollte ich mal hören wie du weiter verfahren bist und was dabei herraus gekommen ist! Über Antwort wäre ich wirklich sehr dankbar! MFG Momo83 [...]

_[Mailadresse entfernt. Kommunikation ist nach Anmeldung per PN möglich. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2006)

*lehrstellen-heute.*

Habe am samstag einen widerruf per e-mail geschickt und heute bekam ich dies als antwort





> Sie haben den Aktivierungslink in der E-Mail bestätigt und sich auch in den Mitgliederbereich eingeloggt. Sie sind damit einen rechtsbindenen Vertrag eingegangen.
> 
> Die 14tägige Widerrufsfrist ist bei Ihnen abgelaufen. Die Widerrufsfrist beginnt ab Anmeldedatum und nicht ab Rechnungseingang. Sie hatten die Möglichkeit innerhalb 14 Tagen nach Anmeldung den Zugang kostenfrei zu nutzen und gegebenenfalls bei keinem weiteren Interesse zu kündigen.
> 
> ...


naja weiß irgendwie nicht was ich tun soll, hab auch eine anfrage  zur verbraucherschutzzentrale geschrieben, die haben aber noch nicht geantwortet... :cry: hmm mal sehen
hat es hier jemand eigentlich drauf ankommen lassen und gewartet bis das angebliche schreiben des inkassobüros kam??? würde mich echt interessieren was die machen wenn man nicht bezahlt...


----------



## Wembley (6 März 2006)

*Re: lehrstellen-heute.*



			
				Ana schrieb:
			
		

> hat es hier jemand eigentlich drauf ankommen lassen und gewartet bis das angebliche schreiben des inkassobüros kam??? würde mich echt interessieren was die machen wenn man nicht bezahlt...



Ganz allgemein zu Inkassobüros, ohne auf den gegenständlichen Fall Bezug zu nehmen:

Ein Inkassobüro wird beauftragt, wenn eine Firma nicht die Zeit und Lust hat, das Geld selber einzutreiben. Aber Unterschied macht es keinen. Vielleicht abgesehen davon, dass ein Inkassobüro mehr Erfahrunge darin hat, durch bestimmte Formulierungen in den diversen Briefen die Kunden zu "motivieren", doch zu zahlen. Von Bedeutung ist erst der *gerichtliche* Mahnbescheid, den aber KEIN Inkassobüro ausstellen kann oder gar bei nicht fristgerechtem Widerspruch damit die fehlenden Beträge eintreiben kann.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2006)

*@ wembley*
danke für die aufklärung!! wenigstens bisschen licht im dunkeln  

*@all*
wer hat schon einen anwalt im fall A&M S. kontaktiert? welche sind dafür zuständig & könnte man hier eine empfehlung für jemanden bekommen??? 
ich denke hier könnten doch auch genug fälle für eine sammelklage zusammenkommen oder???
kann man durch die IP-adresse den benutzer wirklich nicht ausfindig machen??


----------



## Wembley (6 März 2006)

Ana schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke hier könnten doch auch genug fälle für eine sammelklage zusammenkommen oder???



Es gibt in Deutschland keine Sammelklagen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Meisterkeks (7 März 2006)

Wompel schrieb:
			
		

> @UlliZ,
> wird hier von zwei verschiedenen "Anbietern" geschrieben. Die von den heute Seiten geben doch als Adresse Vor der Hube 3 in Büttelborn an???



Hallo Wompel,

hast Du schon mal versucht über map24 oder Routenplanung Dir die Adresse raussuchen zu lassen - mir ist es nicht gelungen. Gibts die überhaupt? Evtl. frage ich mal bei der Kommune nach.


----------



## Reducal (7 März 2006)

*Re: „heute-gratis“ Philosophie:*



			
				UlliZ schrieb:
			
		

> Irrtum, das war ein fehler meierseits-andere Anbieter- "Unser" sitzt in 64572 Büttelborn - und die Adresse gibt's tatsächlich...


Oder in Darmstadt (siehe _am-m.de_) bei der Gelegenheit könnte sich der ein oder andere Jobsuchende bei Interesse auch gleich bewerben: http://www.webmasterpark.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=43264  8)


----------



## SEP (7 März 2006)

Jahnsi hat hier ein interessantes Posting geschrieben - weitere Diskussion darüber hier in diesem Thread.
_.sep_


----------



## Fipps (7 März 2006)

Zu dem externen Posting von Jahnsi:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=142100#142100


			
				Jahnsi schrieb:
			
		

> hat die Firma Schxxxxlein eine Email und einen Einschreibebrief mit einem Widerruf von mit bekommen. Ich habe mich auf den § 119 BGB (Irrtum) berufen, hatte damit aber zunächst keinen Erfolg. Umgehend kam eine Email, in der der mir wie üblich mit Mahnung, Inkasso und hohen Kosten gedroht wurde.


 Ich habe dafür schon mal Prügel bekommen, sage es aber trotzdem nochmal: 

*Dass sich die Betroffenen wehren und nicht zahlen wollen, haben die Anbieter in ihr Geschäftsmodell schon eingeplant. Man kann man als Betroffener ein noch so schönes und rechtlich überzeugendes Abwehrschreiben hinschicken - dass dennoch Mahnungen kommen, kann man damit regelmäßig nicht verhindern! *



			
				Jahnsi schrieb:
			
		

> Nun sind diese Drohungen nicht jedermanns Sache, und zu den Leuten gehöre ich auch. Irgendwo in diesem Forum hat jemand kürzlich eine Liste mit Anwälten veröffentlicht, die sich mit dieser Materie auskennen.


 Ich glaube Du meinst diese Liste hier: 





> Viele Rechtsanwälte befassen sich mit der Problematik der Dialer, Mehrwertdienste und damit verbundenen strittigen Telefonrechnungen. Folgende Rechtsanwälte und Kanzleien haben uns mitgeteilt, dass sie sich mit der Thematik beschäftigen, bzw. Betroffene vertreten.


 http://www.dialerschutz.de/links-anwaelte.php



			
				Jahnsi schrieb:
			
		

> Er hat auf meinen Auftrag hin ein Schreiben mit eben dieser Begründung verfasst und den Inhabern der Internetseite zugeschickt. Ganze zwei Tage später kam eine Email, dass der Widerruf nun anerkannt wird und dass man „den Widerruf sehr bedauere“. Damit ist das Thema für mich erledigt.


Das ist eben der Unterschied, wenn man sich professioneller Hilfe bedient: Es kostet, aber man hat Ruhe und muss sich nicht selber rumärgern.


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2006)

@ meisterkeks,
ich habe die Adresse über map24 gefunden.


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2006)

Wompel schrieb:
			
		

> @ meisterkeks,
> ich habe die Adresse über map24 gefunden.



Hinweis zum Finden:
Die Adresse gehört zum Ortsteil Worfelden der Gemeinde Büttelborn


----------



## News (7 März 2006)

Meisterkeks schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts die überhaupt?


Ja, gibt's - du findest im WWW sogar ein (recht unspektakuläres) Foto des Hauses  
hier googeln


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2006)

Ich habe heute auch per @ mail eine Rechnung bekommen für ein Abo das ich nie abgeschlossen habe. Ich habe  vor kurze  nur nach Adressen von Firmen für Gartenhäuser gesucht und bekommen heute von w*w.fabrikverkauf-heute.com eine Rechnung zugestellt.


----------



## UlliZ (8 März 2006)

*was-weiss-ich-noch-alles-heute*

Das heute-Imperium aus Büttelborn hört unter anderem auf die Namen:

Basteln-heute-dot-com
Fabrikverkauf-heute-dot-com
Hausaufgaben-heute-dot-com
Lehrstellen-heute-dot-com
p2p-heute-dot-com
Pflanzen-heute-dot-com
Routenplanung-heute-dot-com
SMS-heute-dot-com
Songtexte-heute-dot-com
Sternzeichen-heute-dot-com
Steuer-heute-dot-com
Tiere-heute-dot-com
Vornamen-heute-dot-com
Witze-heute-dot-com


----------



## UlliZ (8 März 2006)

*...fortsetzung*

Da ist doch wirklich für jeden was dabei. Fehlt eigentlich nur noch

Geld-verdienen -heute-dot-com
Wie-werde-ich-Millionaer-heute-dot-com
Gratis-tipps-heute-dot-com
Klingeltoene-heute-dot-com

viel Spaß beim Namenausdenken  

Und für alle anderen gilt: überall wo "Gratis, kostenlos, unverbindlich, Geld-zurück" oder gar "Sie haben schon gewonnen!" draufsteht, sind meistens ziemlich nutzlose und zeitgleich verflucht teure "Giftpillen" drin versteckt.

Und wer der Heute-Masche versehentlich auf den Leim gegangen ist: haltet durch, und laßt euch nicht von denen belöffeln. Nicht zahlen, das ist hier meine persönliche Empfehlung! Und wenn tatsächlich irgendwann etwas vom Gericht per Postzustellungsurkunde kommen sollte (ich glaub ja nicht dran) ab zum Anwalt eures Vertrauens, und setzt euch, nach Absprache mit ihm, zur Wehr!


----------



## Captain Picard (9 März 2006)

nur so wenig, da fehlen ja alle "klassischen" URLs  die "umgerüstet" wurden, und das ist das Mehrfache.

Meine Frage, wozu soll das gut sein, die hier aufzulisten? 

Normalerweise ist es verboten, die überhaupt hier zu posten
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#13


> Werbung, Links
> Werbung für kommerzielle Webseiten wird in Artikeln grundsätzlich nicht geduldet. Als Werbung in diesem Sinn sind auch Links zu kommerziellen Webseiten zu verstehen.


dass das hier ausnahmsweise zugelassen wird, muß nicht  unbedingt überstrapaziert werden 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2006)

*Betreff: heute-com.de*

Es sollten so viel Leute wie nur möglich Anzeige erstatten. www.Polizei-NRW!!! Hab auch bei Stern TV u Akte 06 meinen Fall mit den Gebrüder S[...] geschildert.  www.stern.de/tv/ 
[email protected]   oder über google: akte 06
 Die Verbraucherzentrale ist zur Zeit überlastet.  Gruß jan3


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2006)

Hallo evelyn

Kannst du mir ein Muster deines Briefes zusenden. Danke vielmals, i hoffe ich kann so auch meinen Vertrag rückgänig machen.

Besten Dank

Sandra
[email protected]

*[E-Mailadresse gelöscht - bitte NUBs beachten! Nach User-Registrierung hier können Persönliche Nachrichten (PN) ausgetauscht werden]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Reducal (9 März 2006)

*Re: Betreff: heute-com.de*



			
				jan3 schrieb:
			
		

> Es sollten so viel Leute wie nur möglich Anzeige erstatten.


Das sehen z. B. Anwälte, die sich mit dieser Materie befassen, etwas anders: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=133859#133859



> > es wird nicht lange dauern, da werden die ersten Betroffenen auch von Strafanzeige schreiben. Hast Du mal pauschal einen Tip parat, was das bringen soll bzw. wo da ansatzweise angegriffen werden kann?
> 
> 
> Also im Moment sehe ich nicht, inwiefern hier ein Straftatbestand erfüllt sein sollte. Nicht jede Täuschung ist halt ein "Betruch" auch im strafrechtlichen Sinne. Mit anderen Worten: ne Strafanzeige halte ich für wenig erfolgversprechend.
> ...


----------



## rolf76 (9 März 2006)

Neben/Statt Betrug kann in Fällen unwahrer und irreführender Werbung grundsätzlich auch der Straftatbestand des  § 16 UWG (Strafbare Werbung) erfüllt sein, siehe das hier genannte Beispiel.

Immer daran denken: Eine mögliche strafrechtliche Verfolgung benötigt Zeit. Außerdem wirkt sich die strafrechtliche Verfolgung nicht auf die Geltendmachung der angeblichen Forderung aus. Gegen den Anspruch muss man sich trotz Anzeige selbst wehren.

Zur Frage der Strafbarkeit von "Falschanzeigen" siehe die Postings von Der Jurist und rolf76.


----------



## Insider (9 März 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Neben/Statt Betrug kann in Fällen unwahrer und irreführender Werbung grundsätzlich auch der Straftatbestand des  § 16 UWG (Strafbare Werbung) erfüllt sein, siehe das hier genannte Beispiel


Hierbei wären vom Anzeigenerstatter auch die Beweisführung anzutreten. Es müssen nämlich genau die Bildschirmanzeigen gerichtsverwertbar nachgewiesen werden, die bei Vertragsschluss vom vermeintlichen Vertragsnehmer empfangen wurden. Beim Anbieter werden die wohl kaum zu holen sein (könnte man meinen) - wenn es keine Screenshots von der Anmeldung gibt, die befinden sich allenfalls unter den temporären Internet Files und die müssen eigentlich von einem autorisierten Zeugen ausgelesen und in den Vorgang eingebracht werden - alles andere zerreißen die Anwälte der Beschuldigten später vor Gericht.


----------



## rolf76 (9 März 2006)

Insider schrieb:
			
		

> Hierbei wären vom Anzeigenerstatter auch die Beweisführung anzutreten. Es müssen nämlich genau die Bildschirmanzeigen gerichtsverwertbar nachgewiesen werden, die bei Vertragsschluss vom vermeintlichen Vertragsnehmer empfangen wurden. Beim Anbieter werden die wohl kaum zu holen sein (könnte man meinen) - wenn es keine Screenshots von der Anmeldung gibt, die befinden sich allenfalls unter den temporären Internet Files und die müssen eigentlich von einem autorisierten Zeugen ausgelesen und in den Vorgang eingebracht werden - alles andere zerreißen die Anwälte der Beschuldigten später vor Gericht.


@Insider: § 16 UWG setzt gar keinen Vertragsschluss/keine Anmeldung voraus. Es kommt nur auf die irreführende Werbung an. Sofern die jetzt noch zu sehen ist, ist eine Beweissicherung nicht sonderlich schwierig. BTW: Die Beweisführung ist Sache der StA, nicht des Anzeigeerstatters.


----------



## Insider (9 März 2006)

Das ist der springende Punkt - wenn sie heute noch zu sehen ist! Man könnte hergehen und behaupten sie sah so oder so ähnlich aus aber ob das für die zur Verurteilung notwendige Sicherheit der Beweisführung ausreicht, müsste der Einzelfall zeigen.
Was die Beweiserhebung betrifft, so ist das sicher die Sache der StA aber es spricht auch nichts dagegen, diese (üblicherweise) beim Anzeigenerstatter zu unternehmen bzw. von dessen Material abhängig zu machen.


----------



## rolf76 (9 März 2006)

Insider schrieb:
			
		

> Was die Beweiserhebung betrifft, so ist das sicher die Sache der StA aber es spricht auch nichts dagegen, diese (üblicherweise) beim Anzeigenerstatter zu unternehmen bzw. von dessen Material abhängig zu machen.



So läuft es natürlich: Der Anzeigeerstatter legt der Polizei oder der StA die beanstandete Seite vor, und die Behörden entscheiden, ob sie einen Tatverdacht sehen oder nicht. 

Nochmal zur Klarstellung: Wem es nur darum geht, sich gegen Rechnungen und Mahnungen zur Wehr zu setzen, für den ist eine Strafanzeige kein Mittel der Wahl. Die strafrechtliche Ermittlung hat keinen Einfluss auf die zivilrechtliche Auseinandersetzung.


----------



## UlliZ (10 März 2006)

*Normalerweise verboten...*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Frage, wozu soll das gut sein, die hier aufzulisten?
> Normalerweise ist es verboten, die überhaupt hier zu posten
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#13
> Werbung, Links
> Werbung für kommerzielle Webseiten wird in Artikeln grundsätzlich nicht geduldet.


Hallo, cp! Wollte damit keinesfalls Werbung machen, das waren auch keine Links (deshalb der Text ...-dot-...) und obendrein wird ja wohl der, der diesen Thread liest, wissen, daß das keine Empfehlung ist, dort hinzusurfen und das Anmeldeformular auszufüllen    :evil: 

Wollte bloß zeigen, welchen Umfang das Ding allein mit -heute- hat, dazu kommen zahlreiche andere Adressen (sternzeichen, landkarten, gehalt und so weiter, kein Stichwort ist davor sicher!). Seid also vorsichtig, egal wie die URL lautet, an vielen Stellen lauern solcherlei Fallen. Das war die Botschaft.


----------



## SEP (10 März 2006)

@UlliZ:

Die Frage von cp war schon berechtigt - es macht keinen Sinn, alle ggf. kritischen Domains akribisch aufzulisten.

1. Macht das irgendwie doch Werbung, und
2. heißt der Thread nicht umsonst "Abo bei www....-heute.com"

.SEP


----------



## rolf76 (10 März 2006)

Zum Thema ...-heute.com: 
*Gymnasium empfiehlt Online-Abo* 

gefunden von und bei    Ronny Jahn.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 März 2006)

*Re: Normalerweise verboten...*



			
				UlliZ schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte bloß zeigen, welchen Umfang das Ding allein mit -heute- hat,
> dazu kommen zahlreiche andere Adressen (sternzeichen, landkarten, gehalt und so weiter,


Das ist alles aus Dialerzeiten und Handypayabos bekannt.  Das Problem ist aber, dass diejenigen, diejenigen, die die 
 Informationen dringend benötigen würden, eben erst dann hier lesen, wenn sie schon betroffen sind. 
Auch das deckt sich mit den Dialer  und Handpayabo Geschichten.
http://verbraucherrecht.blogspot.com/2006/03/teure-online-abos-ohne-ende.html
Was ich in meinem vorhergenden Posting erwähnte, fast alle aus der Vergangenheit 
bekannten Sites aus Büttelborn sind "umgerüstet" worden. 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (10 März 2006)

*oha*

Also Leute mein problem ist folgendes ich habe sehr viel streß mit meinen eltern und mich halt mal bei w*w.sms-heute.de angemeldet... Ich habe daraufhin eine email bekommen mit folgendem Inhalt:
Sehr geehrter Herr ******,

vielen Dank für Ihr Vertrauen in sms-heute.com

Anbei erhalten Sie Ihre persönlichen Zugangsdaten für den Mitgliederbereich von sms-heute.com. Ihre Mitgliedsnummer lautet: *****

*************************************************************

Zugangsdaten:

E-Mail: *******
Passwort: *****

*************************************************************

Einloggen können sie sich direkt unter

ht*p://www.sms-heute.com/?content=login

Bitte heben sie diese E-Mail gut auf und drucken sich diese gegebenenfalls aus.

Sie können sich ab sofort in den Mitgliederbereich einloggen und direkt SMS versenden.

Mit folgenden Link können Sie Freunde und Bekannte werben und dabei pro geworbenem Benutzer weitere 100 Gratis-SMS abstauben: ht*p://www.sms-heute.com/?ref=*****

Wir wünschen Ihnen viel Spaß dabei.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr sms-heute.com-Team

*************************************************************

Supportanfragen senden Sie bitte an [email protected]
Widerrufsbelehrung: ht*p://www.sms-heute.com/?content=kundeninfos#wbl


Daraufhin habe ich diesen Dienst halt probiert... jedoch habe ich falsche daten angegeben  Ich meine.. Ich weiß nicht wieso... und ich mein ja nur aber das machen ebstimmt viele  und dann habe ich halt 48 free sms geschrieben und aufeinmal kam was vonwegen ich könnte keine mehr schreiben obwohl da ja steht das ich 100schreiben kann... Ich wäre nicht mehr angemeldet oder sowas ähnliches kam da... daraufhin dachte ich natürlich ich sei nicht mehr angemeldet... jedoch kam dann nach 2wochen eine neue email mit folgendem Inhalt
:
A&M  S.  GbR
Vor der Hube 3
64572 Büttelborn

e-mail: [email protected]

Telefon: 0180-5060530-928 (0,12 EUR/min)*
Telefax: 0180-5060530-329 (0,12 EUR/min)*
(Mo-Fr: 10.00-17.00 Uhr)

* aus dem deutschen Festnetz

Umsatzsteuerid: *******



*** ****
******** **
***** *****


Bei Zahlung bitte immer angeben

Kunden-Nr. Rechnungs-Nr.
******* ******


Rechnung vom 06.03.2006


Sehr geehrter Herr *****,

wir danken für Ihre Anmeldung und stellen Ihnen hierfür die
nachfolgenden Beträge in Rechnung:

Leistung :
Jahreszugang für w*w.sms-heute.com
Kosten: 7,00 EUR monatlich, zahlbar 12 Monate im Voraus

Nettopreis 72,41 EUR
MwSt. 16% 11,59 EUR
Gesamtpreis 84,00 EUR

Bitte überweisen Sie den Gesamtpreis in Höhe von 84,00 EUR innerhalb von
7 Tagen nach Rechnungserhalt auf unser unten genanntes Konto.

Bitte geben Sie als Verwendungszweck unbedingt Ihre Rechnungs- und
Kundennummer an, damit wir Ihre Zahlung korrekt zuordnen können.

Bankverbindung
S. Gbr

Kunden aus Deutschland:
Deutsche Bank
BLZ: 50870024
Konto: 0911099

Kunden aus Österreich/Schweiz:
Deutsche Bank
IBAN: DE04508700240091109900
SWIFT-BIC: DEUTDEDB508



Im Mailanhang finden Sie Ihre Rechnung im PDF-Format.
Zum Öffnen der PDF-Datei benötigen Sie den Acrobat Reader:
ht*p://www.adobe.de/products/acrobat/readstep2.html



Mit freundlichen Grüßen

A&M S.  GbR


Erklärung zur Rechnung:

Auf dieser Internetseite haben Sie durch das explizite Setzen eines Hakens
unsere Teilnahmebedingungen akzeptiert. Aus diesen geht hervor, dass Sie
ein kostenpflichtiges Abonnement abschließen, wenn nicht innerhalb der
gesetzlichen Widerrufsfrist von 14 Tagen ein Widerruf erfolgt. Auf dieses
Widerrufsrecht gem. § 312 d BGB haben wir Sie ausdrücklich hingewiesen.
Damit ist Ihr w*w.sms-heute.com -Zugang in ein kostenpflichtiges
Abonnement übergegangen. Das Nutzungsentgelt ist 12 Monate im Voraus zu
entrichten, dies ist auch unseren Teilnahmebedingungen zu entnehmen.

Als Gegenwert können Sie über w*w.sms-heute.com 100 SMS pro Monat
versenden. Um ausschließen zu können, dass sich eine dritte Person mit
Ihren Daten anmeldet, haben wir diverse Sicherheits-Checks eingebaut. Dies
sind eindeutige Beweise, die wir im Streitfall nutzen werden.

Als letzte Sicherheitsinstanz wurde die bei der Anmeldung übermittelte
IP-Adresse gespeichert. Diese lautet: **********. Im Falle
einer strafrechtlichen Ermittlung ist es den Strafverfolgungsbehörden
mittels der IP-Adresse möglich, den PC zu identifizieren, der zum
Zeitpunkt der Anmeldung genutzt wurde.

Es wurde folgendes Geburtsdatum angegeben: 11.04.1984. Sollte sich
bei einer weiteren Überprüfung der Daten herausstellen, dass ein falsches
Geburtsdatum eingegeben wurde, ist von einem Betrugsdelikt auszugehen.
In diesem Fall hätte sich eine ggf. minderjährige Person eine Leistung
erschlichen, die ihr nicht hätte bereitgestellt werden dürfen. Hier
behalten wir uns die Erstattung einer Strafanzeige vor und werden
dementsprechend alle anfallenden Kosten und Auslagen gegen Sie geltend
machen.

Hinweis: Sollten Sie mit absoluter Sicherheit von sich behaupten können,
dass Sie Ihre Daten niemals auf w*w.sms-heute.com eingetragen haben,
teilen Sie uns dies bitte umgehend mit (vorzugsweise wenden Sie sich
hierfür an: [email protected]). Ihre Rechnung wird in diesem Fall
als hinfällig betrachtet, jedoch eine Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt mit
Hilfe der übermittelten IP-Adresse erstattet.

Bitte beachten Sie unbedingt: Sollte sich im Laufe der strafrechtlichen
Ermittlungen herausstellen, dass doch Sie der Nutzer der gespeicherten
IP-Adresse ********* waren, so haben Sie mit erheblichen
strafrechtlichen Konsequenzen zu rechnen. Zudem werden wir in einem
solchen Fall selbstverständlich weiterhin auf den Ausgleich unserer
Forderung bestehen.

Im pdf kam halt nochmal das gleiche.. sollte ich jetz zahlen oder nicht ich meine sollte ich eine Anzeige bekommen würde der streß mit meinen eltern nur größer werden ich weiß ja nicht was ich machen soll wäre euch sehr dankbar beinantworten bin übrigens 17

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## rolf76 (10 März 2006)

*Re: oha*



			
				anonym schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


Hilfe zu Selbsthilfe - lies doch mal, was hier bereits gepostet wurde. Bestimmt kannst Du von den bereits geposteten Erfahrungen und allgemeinen Hinweisen profitieren.

Zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten bei irrtümlicher Anmeldung für kostenpflichtige Internet-SMS-Angebote siehe >HIER<
Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos siehe >HIER<

Einen Rat, wie Du in Deinem konkreten Fall vorgehen solltest, darf Dir hier niemand geben. Individuelle Rechtsberatung ist im Rahmen dieses Forums nicht erlaubt. Dazu kannst Du Dich aber z.B. an die Beratungsstellen der Verbraucherzentralen  oder an einen Anwalt wenden.


----------



## Wembley (10 März 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema ...-heute.com:
> *Gymnasium empfiehlt Online-Abo*
> 
> gefunden von und bei    Ronny Jahn.



Erschwerend kommt noch hinzu, dass die sogar die allseits bekannten Brüder S. als Betreiber anführen, also sich nicht darauf rausreden könnten, dass die Seite mal von einem anderen Betreiber gestaltet worden wäre und sie den Wechsel nicht mitbekommen hätten. Wobei dies für mich auch nicht als Ausrede zählen würde.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (11 März 2006)

*gedichte und vornamen*

Hallo leute Mir ist das selbe passiert ... leider hatte ich mir auch die agb nicht richtig durchgelesen... es ist mir auf der Gedichte seite passiert und nun hatte ich auch eine zweite mail bekommen wo die kosten etc. draufstanden ... das gute ich hatte bei der ersten mail kein hinweis auf das widerrufsrecht... werde jetzt damit am montag zum verbraucherschutz gehen... und die zweite dummheit ist ich hatte mich 5tage vor der zweiten mail bei vornamen ... eingetragen weil ich dachte ist ja alles okay... nun habe ich die zweite mail von gedichte bekommen und daraufhin gleich die vornamenseite widerrufen mal sehen ob sie das akteptieren... und die zweite mail weiste übrigens auf das widerrufsrecht hin aber darauf hatte ich auch nicht wirklich geachtet ... 

ml sehen was noch alles passiert drückt mir die daumen as ich nichts zahlen muss ... 
übrigens hat es ausser dem einfall auf den ersten paar seiten (mit anwalt) noch einer geschaft aus dem vertrag zu kommen... 

Lg Mandy

Hatte auf den seiten übrigens auch keinen wirklich erfolg ... 
hat eigentlich noch jeman eine agb aussem febuar ... oder ist sie wirklich so geblieben... 
 übrigens toll das es dieses forum gibt


----------



## Anonymous (11 März 2006)

*gedichte und vornamen*

Nachtrag von Mandy

so sah übriges die erste mail aus 
.....................................................................

Deine Zugangsdaten für w*w.gedichte-heute.com:

Zum Freischalten Deines Zugangs klicke bitte diesen Link an und gib 
Dein Passwort ein: 
ht*p://www.gedichte-heute.com/activate.php?code=............

Benutzername: [email protected]
Passwort:     .....
...........................................................................
und die zweite anmeldung so wie oben bei anonym 
also ich denke mal da kann ich was machen... 
Lg Mandy


----------



## Anonymous (12 März 2006)

*...*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> die rechnung hab ich von lehrstellen-heute.
> weiß auch nicht wie es zu den 100sms kommt,es stand nirgendswo auf der seite!! in der rechnung steht dass die 100sms der gegenwert für die bezahlung sind.weiß aber nicht was lehrstellen mit sms zu tun haben.
> keine ahnung :-? weiß met was ich machen soll


Ich habe auch die Rechnung mit den SMS bekommen. nach ein paar Tagen kam die gleiche Rechnung nochmal, aber mit dem Widerruf der SMS-Sache.


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2006)

Die Frage die sich mir stellt ist, ob es wirklich nicht rechtens ist was die da machen. Es steht ja alles Kleingedruckt unten drunter was man über den Vertrag wissen muss...Das einzige was mir jetzt direkt auffällt ist, dass die Informationen zum Widerrufsrecht doch nur in den Teilnahmebedingungen stehen. Reicht das überhaupt?


----------



## jan3 (13 März 2006)

Bekommt scheinbar jeder nach kurzer Zeit die Mitteilung, dass sich bei der 1.Rechnung ein "Fehlerteufel"eingeschlichen hat u das mit den sms ein Versehen war. Bin auch auf die Brüder reingefallen. Die Öffentlichkeit
ist schon verständigt. Mal schauen wie's weiter geht. Gruß jan


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2006)

*gedichte und vornamen*

@Jan ...

Fehlerteufel hin oder her deren schuld wenn sie es so machen ... 
Verbraucherzentrum hatte heute leider schon zu muss also morgen hin sage aber inetwa bescheid was passiert ist ...  also wenn ihr noch was wisst sagt bescheid, übrigens haben sie auf den widerruf noch nicht reagiert... 
Lieben Gruss Mandy


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2006)

*Bericht der österreichischen Arbeiterkammer über diese Sache*

Mittlerweile berichtet auch die österreichische Arbeiterkammer auf ihren Seiten über diese Thematik:
(Stand: 10.3.2006)

http://www.arbeiterkammer.at/www-192-IP-27118.html


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2006)

*Auch ORF hat Pressemitteilung aufgegriffen*

Auch der ORF hat den Bericht der Arbeiterkammer aufgegriffen.
Der weitgehend gleiche Text findet sich unter:

http://help.orf.at/?story=4361

Hinweis: Ich habe weder mit der Arbeiterkammer noch mit dem ORF irgendetwas zu tun. Diese Links dienen ausschließlich der unkommentierten Information über das Tagesgeschehen.

Für den Inhalt der Links sind ausschließlich die jeweiligen Betreiber verantwortlich.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 März 2006)

http://www.vzb.de/UNIQ114227294004258/link214142A.html


			
				Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Brandenburg schrieb:
			
		

> Online-Gratisangebot mit Abofalle
> 
> Verbraucherzentrale warnt vor Praktiken von „www.xxx-heute.com“
> 
> ...


cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 März 2006)

Times [and methods] may change, the names remain the same
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13875


> Da surfe ich kürzlich im Internet, um einen Namen für unser bald kommendes Kind zu finden


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3687


> Am 12.1.04 suchte ich im Internet nach Vornamen für unser Kind


Dazwischen liegen zwei Jahre und eine hohe Anzahl von Opfern der innovativen Geschäftsleute aus B* und ihrer Freunde... (Kompl?)


----------



## Wembley (13 März 2006)

Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Brandenburg schrieb:
			
		

> Neuerdings schüchtern die „pfiffigen“ Unternehmer schon mal vorsorglich mit einer „Erklärung zur Rechnung“ ein, in der sie bei Nichtzahlung mit dem Einsatz der Strafverfolgungsbehörden drohen.


Ganz daneben liegt die Verbraucherzentrale Brandenburg mit dieser Einschätzung wohl nicht. Wenn wir das mit obiger "Erklärung zur Rechnung"  vergleichen:



> Auf dieser Internetseite haben Sie durch das explizite Setzen eines Hakens unsere Teilnahmebedingungen akzeptiert. Aus diesen geht hervor, dass Sie ein kostenpflichtiges Abonnement abschließen, wenn nicht innerhalb der gesetzlichen Widerrufsfrist von 14 Tagen ein Widerruf erfolgt.


Also die erklären das noch einmal ganz genau. Man könnte direkt den Eindruck bekommen, dass die vielleicht des öfteren mit Kunden zu tun haben,  die bestreiten, einen Vertrag abgeschlossen zu haben. Was für ein Pech auch.



> Auf dieses Widerrufsrecht gem. § 312 d BGB haben wir Sie ausdrücklich hingewiesen. Damit ist Ihr w*w.sms-heute.com -Zugang in ein kostenpflichtiges Abonnement übergegangen.


Dass die das auch extra betonen müssen. Dabei soll es Leute geben, die eine andere Definition von "ausdrücklich" haben. So ist es mit der deutschen Sprache: Das selbe Wort - verschiedene Interpretationen.


> Um ausschließen zu können, dass sich eine dritte Person mit
> Ihren Daten anmeldet, haben wir diverse Sicherheits-Checks eingebaut. Dies sind eindeutige Beweise, die wir im Streitfall nutzen werden.


Wow, wie das klingt. Diverse Sicherheits-Checks. Fort Knox in Büttelborn? Ach ja, was eindeutige Beweise sind, entscheidet meines Wissens nach immer noch die Justiz. Außerdem: Wer geht denn bei den Erläuterungen zur 1. Rechnung schon von einem Streitfall aus? Eine vielsagende Einstellung zu potentiellen Kunden offenbart sich hier.



> Als letzte Sicherheitsinstanz wurde die bei der Anmeldung übermittelte IP-Adresse gespeichert. Diese lautet: **********. Im Falle
> einer strafrechtlichen Ermittlung ist es den Strafverfolgungsbehörden
> mittels der IP-Adresse möglich, den PC zu identifizieren, der zum
> Zeitpunkt der Anmeldung genutzt wurde.


Sicherheitsinstanz? Das Speichern von IP-Adressen ist bei solchen Dingen  ziemlich normal. Jetzt wird es aber von Ton her noch netter: Es ist die Rede von "Strafverfolgungsbehörden" und von "strafrechtlichen Ermittlungen". Also ich würde mich da fast schon wie ein halber Verbrecher fühlen. Aber ich krieg ja nie solche Erläuterungen zur 1. Rechnung. Liegt es vielleicht daran, dass ich nie Geschäfte mit den Brüdern S. mache?


> Sollte sich bei einer weiteren Überprüfung der Daten herausstellen, dass ein falsches Geburtsdatum eingegeben wurde, ist von einem Betrugsdelikt auszugehen.
> In diesem Fall hätte sich eine ggf. minderjährige Person eine Leistung
> erschlichen, die ihr nicht hätte bereitgestellt werden dürfen. Hier
> behalten wir uns die Erstattung einer Strafanzeige vor und werden
> ...


Wieder ein paar schöne Dinge wie "Betrugsdelikt" oder "Erstattung einer Strafanzeige". Weil jemand ein falsches Geburtsdatum angegeben hat, obwohl er der Meinung war, er würde niemanden schädigen, weil ja eh alles gratis ist? Auch da gibt es andere Ansichten.



> Hinweis: Sollten Sie mit absoluter Sicherheit von sich behaupten können, dass Sie Ihre Daten niemals auf w*w.sms-heute.com eingetragen haben, teilen Sie uns dies bitte umgehend mit (vorzugsweise wenden Sie sich hierfür an: [email protected]). Ihre Rechnung wird in diesem Fall
> als hinfällig betrachtet, jedoch eine Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt mit
> Hilfe der übermittelten IP-Adresse erstattet.


Wie denn das, bei den tollen Sicherheitschecks?



> Bitte beachten Sie unbedingt: Sollte sich im Laufe der strafrechtlichen Ermittlungen herausstellen, dass doch Sie der Nutzer der gespeicherten IP-Adresse ********* waren, so haben Sie mit erheblichen
> strafrechtlichen Konsequenzen zu rechnen.


Wieder: "strafrechtliche Ermittlungen" und "strafrechtliche Konsequenzen".
Also Kundenbindung schaut anders aus.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2006)

Sch********'s und Kundenbindung ??  Da lachen ja die Hühner !  Die wollen b******* und a*******, nichts anderes !!


----------



## rolf76 (13 März 2006)

Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Brandenburg schrieb:
			
		

> Tatsächlich handelt es sich hier nach Auffassung der Verbraucherschützer um unseriöse Angebote, *die durch die Art und Weise der Vertragsanbahnung zu keinem wirksamen Vertrag führen.* Betroffene sollten der Rechnung widersprechen, weil für sie nicht deutlich wurde, dass mit der Nutzung des Gratisangebots über einen bestimmten Zeitrahmen hinaus „automatisch“ ein Abovertrag geschlossen werden sollte.


Wenn nach den Umständen kein Vertrag geschlossen wurde (siehe näher "Besteht ein bindender Vertrag?" blaue Schrift anklicken), sollte man der Forderung mit dem Hinweis widersprechen, dass kein Vertrag besteht.

Es empfiehlt sich, zusätzlich weitere in Betracht kommende Erklärungen  "hilfsweise" abzugeben, z.B. den Widerruf, die Anfechtung, die vorsorgliche Kündigung zum nächstmöglichen Termin oder (bei Minderjährigen) die Verweigerung der Genehmigung zu erklären, siehe dazu näher "Und was mache ich jetzt?" (blaue Schrift anklicken).


----------



## rita21 (14 März 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin auch einer Seite der Herren auf den Leim gegangen. Ein Anwalt aus Göttingen (aus der Anwaltsliste) hat mir geholfen.

Lg
R.


----------



## Anonymous (14 März 2006)

*vornamen-heute.com*

Hi Rita! 
Ich nehm mir noch kein Anwalt. Nach der Stellungnahme vom Verbraucherzentrum ist das Problem mit "...-heute.com" für mich erledigt.
Ich schick ein  Einschreiben mit Rückschein und schreib, dass sie keine Forderung haben . Weil die Anmeldeseite so undeutlich ist,  gibt es keinen Vertrag. Falls doch , fecht ich den Vertrag wegen meinem Irrtum an und widerruf ihn. 

Damit hab ich fertig . Mahnungen und Briefe vom Inkassobüro sammel ich gern... Dass ein  Mahnbescheid vom Gericht kommt, glaub ich net.
so long
M_


----------



## Anonymous (14 März 2006)

*lehrstellen-heute./ vornamen-heute*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=141991#141991


			
				Ana schrieb:
			
		

> > Die 14tägige Widerrufsfrist ist bei Ihnen abgelaufen. Die Widerrufsfrist beginnt ab Anmeldedatum und nicht ab Rechnungseingang. Sie hatten die Möglichkeit innerhalb 14 Tagen nach Anmeldung den Zugang kostenfrei zu nutzen und gegebenenfalls bei keinem weiteren Interesse zu kündigen.
> >
> > Bitte begleichen Sie daher die 84€ innerhalb der Frist. Falls Sie die Zahlung dennoch verweigern, müssen Sie mit einer Mahnung rechnen und einem Schreiben des Inkassobüros. Ihnen entstehen dadurch weitere kosten.
> >
> ...




*hey genau die gleiche mail habe ich auch bekommen, als ich denen schrieb, dass ich nichts zahlen werde... :evil:  :evil: *


----------



## Anonymous (14 März 2006)

Diese Mail kriegen doch alle.

Nicht einschüchtern lassen. und vor allem: Nicht zahlen. Am besten, an die Verbraucherzentrale wenden. Dort sind die ja bereits landesweit bekannt !


----------



## Wembley (14 März 2006)

Die Europäische Verbraucherzentrale widmete jetzt den Brüdern S. samt ihren "xxx-heute.com"-Seiten einen eigenen Artikel. Dieser Text bezieht sich vor allem auf Österreich, lässt aber zum Teil nichts an Deutlichkeit zu wünschen übrig.



			
				europakonsument.at schrieb:
			
		

> Immer häufiger werben Unternehmen mit vermeintlich kostenlosen Dienstleistungen im Internet. „Bastelanleitungen heute gratis“, „100 SMS gratis“, „Steuertipps und Tricks heute gratis“ oder „Alles zu Sternzeichen heute gratis“.
> 
> Diese Liste könnte man noch weiterführen. Dahinter steckt immer ein und dasselbe Unternehmen, das mit derartigen Gratis-Angeboten gutgläubige Konsumenten in die Irre führt.
> 
> Mittlerweile häufen sich beim Europäischen Verbraucherzentrum in Wien, beim Europäischen Verbraucherzentrum in Bozen, beim Österreichischen Internetombudsmann und bei der Arbeiterkammer Beschwerden von betroffenen Verbrauchern mit identen Sachverhaltsdarstellungen über die Firma S* (Anm.: Name von mir gekürzt) GbR aus Deutschland:


http://www.europakonsument.at/Europakonsument/ek_detail.asp?id=26588&lang=DE

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (14 März 2006)

wenn ich bedenke wieviele leute diesen geheuchelten service wohl benutzen wird mir schlecht

wenn das zb. 20.000 leute nutzen und 1/4 dieser leute die 84€ bezahlt weil sie nicht so viel ahnung haben...na dann haben die ja ihren [edit] gut gemacht  :roll: 

achja, firstload.de macht den selben mist nach der gratis probezeit!

_  Beitrag editiert. NUB beachten. * BT/MOD*_


----------



## Anonymous (15 März 2006)

*gedichte und vornamen*

ich war gestern beim Verbraucherschutz habe ein termin bei einem von der rechtsberatung bekommen ... soll aber 15€uro mitbringen. nun hatte ich vergessen zu fragen ob ALGII empfänger etwas rabat bekommen ist ja manchmal so... aber wenn auch nicht was solls lieber die 15€uro und das einschreiben zahlen als 2x 84€uro  bis dann Liebe Grüsse Mandy


----------



## Anonymous (15 März 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe von einem Bekannten folgendes erfahren:
Sein Sohn hatte sich auf einer ...-heute-Seite angemeldet. Er hat dann als Vater nach Rechnungserhalt Kontakt zu den S.s aufgenommen und erklärt, dass sein Sohn das nicht wollte etc.. Darauf kam eine Mail zurück, dass die Rechnung hinfällig sei und der Vertrag nicht zustande gekommen. Der Sohn habe aber falsche Angaben gemacht und solle das nicht wieder tun.

Also gibt es hier offenbar im Unterschied zu anderen Betreibern keine Strafanzeigen an Minderjährige.


----------



## stieglitz (15 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Also gibt es hier offenbar im Unterschied zu anderen Betreibern keine Strafanzeigen an Minderjährige.


Gab es in so einen Fall überhaupt schon mal eine Strafanzeige gegen Minderjährige? Ich hab noch in keinem Forum davon gelesen. Das dürften doch nur Drohgebärden sein.


----------



## Anonymous (15 März 2006)

und wenn man einfach gar nichts unternimmt...kein anwalt und keine verbraucherschtzzentrale? ich will nicht, dass meine eltern es erfahren 0  oh mann...ich könnte mich selber in den arsch treten, dass ich mich auf dieser seite angemeldet habe, ich zukunft werde ich viel vorsichtiger im net sein :cry:  :cry:  :cry:


----------



## Anonymous (16 März 2006)

Ein Hallo an alle die auf diese Firma reingefallen sind.
Ich selbst bin es nämlich auch und habe eine scheiß Wut auf diese Leute.
Aber ich sag euch was. Ich bin da wieder rausgekommen.
Geht zum Rechtsanwalt!
Mein Rechtsanwalt hat ein wunderbares Schreiben aufgesetzt, indem er sich nur auf das Gewinnspiel bezieht. Es war nicht ersichtlich, dass ein Abo abgeschlossen werden könnte. Diese im kleingedruckten angefügte Klausel ist aufgrund der Aufmachung der Website, die sich nur auf das Gewinnspiel und auf Gratisinformationen bezieht, überraschend.

Ich habs geschafft. Und ich hoffe ihr werdet da auch raus kommen. Das ist nämlich eine Unverschämtheit was die sich da erlauben.
Da sind die schon mehrmals abgemahnt worden und treiben ihr Spielchen trotzdem weiter.


----------



## Anonymous (16 März 2006)

Sowieso gemein sind Hausaufgaben-heute.com oder lehrstellen-heute.com... Die Seiten ziehen Kinder und Jugendliche nur so an. Da man sich aber nur als Erwachsener anmelden kann, werden ziemlich viele Minderjährige darauf reinfallen.

Und was ich in meinem Fall mache, weiss ich immer noch nicht...Mal abwarten...


----------



## Reducal (16 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Da sind die schon mehrmals abgemahnt worden und treiben ihr Spielchen trotzdem weiter.


Woher weißt Du das?


----------



## Anonymous (16 März 2006)

*Songtexte-heute.com*

Hallo ,
Mein 10-Jähriger Sohn ist auch in die Falle der S.  gegangen.
Ich konnte das Abo nicht wiederufen und wendete mich an die Verbraucherzentrale , welche mir auch sagte , dass ich nicht zahlen brauche . Es kam sowohl ein Inkassko schreiben sowohl eine Zahlungsaufforderung eines Anwalts w*w.forderungseinzug.de  an . Ich werde mich nochmal an die Verbraucherzentrale richten. 

Hatte jemand schon Erfahrungen mit denen gemacht , jetzt speziell auf diese Zahlungsaufforderung bezogen , da die ja ,so stehts hier, angeblich nur drohen und sonst nichts großartig mehr unternehmen ???

_editiert bitte NUB beachten 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php
modaction _


----------



## Wembley (16 März 2006)

Der Anwalt von forderungs******.de ist kein Unbekannter. Hatte schon Kundschaften wie die Betreiber von probino und winow. Die  Verbraucherschutzzentrale wird diesen Anwalt, schätze ich mal, auch kennen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (16 März 2006)

*gedichte und vornamen*

Also ich war heute bei der Verbraucherzentrale und ich werde morgen ein einschreiben an die firma schreiben und dann nochmal bei der VZ vorzeigen und abseegnen lassen ... 
ansonsten kann ich mich selber auch auf den §355 berufen ... und somit ist alles okay... mal sehen was noch alles schönes passiert.. bis dann LG Mandy


----------



## Anonymous (17 März 2006)

*§ 263a, § 263 StGB*

Dieser Paragraph ist zu diesem Thema sehr interessant. 

*§ 263a
Computerbetrug*
(1) Wer in der Absicht, sich oder einem Dritten einen rechtswidrigen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen, das Vermögen eines anderen dadurch beschädigt, daß er das Ergebnis eines Datenverarbeitungsvorgangs durch unrichtige Gestaltung des Programms, durch Verwendung unrichtiger oder unvollständiger Daten, durch unbefugte Verwendung von Daten oder sonst durch unbefugte Einwirkung auf den Ablauf beeinflußt, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft. 

(2) § 263 Abs. 2 bis 7 gilt entsprechend. 

(3) Wer eine Straftat nach Absatz 1 vorbereitet, indem er Computerprogramme, deren Zweck die Begehung einer solchen Tat ist, herstellt, sich oder einem anderen verschafft, feilhält, verwahrt oder einem anderen überlässt, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft. 

(4) In den Fällen des Absatzes 3 gilt § 149 Abs. 2 und 3 entsprechend. 

*§ 263 StGB * finde ich noch interessanter (wenn Interesse, bitte unter Google suchen)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem kostenlosen Suchmaschineneintrag in die Falle (.....suchen-heute.....) getappt. Haargenau wie es die Verbraucherschutzorganisationen beschreiben. In der ersten Rechnung wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass ich 100 SMS pro Monat verschicken kann. Das war meiner Meinung nach die zweite Falle. Ich schaute nach, wo ich die SMS verschicken kann, fand keine Möglichkeit, habe aber die Dienste der .....suchen-heute..... in Anspruch genommen und kein Recht mehr auf Widerspruch. Einige Tage später kam dann eine sogenannte Berichtigung der Rechnung.


----------



## rolf76 (17 März 2006)

Über die Strafbarkeit wurde auch ab hier diskutiert:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=142519#142519


----------



## Anonymous (17 März 2006)

*++++suche-heute++++*

Danke für den Hinweis.

Ich habe gestern "meinen" Fall bei der Polizei NRW (Polizeiportal Nordrhein-Westfalen - Bürgerservice) vorgetragen.


----------



## Anonymous (17 März 2006)

Ich hab auch ein Rechnung von fabriksverkauf-heute bekommen. Weil Ich nicht in Deutschland, Osterreich oder Schweiz wohne frage Ich Mich was Sie fur Moglichkeiten haben wenn ich die Rechnung nicht bezahle? Hat es schon Personen gegeben die von diese Firme ins Gericht gekommen sind?


----------



## Reducal (17 März 2006)

ici schrieb:
			
		

> .....was Sie fur Moglichkeiten haben wenn ich die Rechnung nicht bezahle?


Seeeehr wenige bis gar keine!


			
				ici schrieb:
			
		

> Hat es schon Personen gegeben die von diese Firme ins Gericht gekommen sind?


Ist nichts darüber bekannt geworden und wird von Beobachtern, wie mir, als eher unwahscheinlich bewertet.


----------



## Anonymous (17 März 2006)

*willkommen im club / bitte um hilfe*

hallo jahnsi.

ich habe leider genau den sleben fehler begangen wie du!. 
zu deinem eintrag:

Ich werde die Anmeldung jetzt gemäß § 119 BGB anfechten. Ich habe ein entsprechendes Schreiben per Mail geschickt, werde den Widerruf aber in schriftlicher Form noch heute zur Post geben. Ich habe angedroht, daß ich bei Fortbestehen der Forderung einen RA einschalten werde. Meint Ihr, das ist so richtig?

Beste Grüße

J.

hätte ich noch eine frage: bist du damit weiter gekommen? denkst du dass du mir da evtl helfen könntest? [...] @web.de

ich bin sogar noch n schritt weiter gegangen als du und hab brav die erste rate bezahlt. könnt mich echt schwarz ärgern.

gruß Andy

_[Mailadresse entfernt. (bh)]
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11 _


----------



## Jahnsi (17 März 2006)

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit einen zweiten Thread eröffnet unter dem Namen "Abo bei..., die Zweite". Eigentlich sind da von meiner Seite aus alle Fragen ganz gut beantwortet.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=14199

Gruß

J.


----------



## Hoppelhasi (18 März 2006)

*tiere-heute*

Hi bin neu!
Staune ja wie viel Betroffene es gibt.
Meiner Tochter ging es eben so.Wurde erst aufmerksam als die Rechnung kam.
Sofort gekündigt.Antwort wie bekannt.
"Es hat sich ein kleiner Fehlerteufel eingeschlichen...."
Auch haben wir schriftlich  Widerrufen.
Heute kam die erste Mahnung!!!
Wiederrufen nochmals - das dass Angebot der Firma nicht rechtens ist. Sowie auf den § 119 BGB das sie kein Vertragsabschluß beabsichtigte.
Meint ihr es ist richtig so??? :roll:


----------



## Wembley (18 März 2006)

*Re: tiere-heute*



			
				Hoppelhasi schrieb:
			
		

> Meint ihr es ist richtig so??? :roll:



Ui, dir darauf eine Anwort zu geben, ginge stark in Richtung Einzelfallberatung, und die ist wegen des Rechtsberatungsgesetzes verboten. In so einem Fall verweise ich gerne auf die allgemeinen Ausführungen in unten stehendem Link, der Themen wie Widerruf, Anfechtung, Kündigung, Vertragsabschluss von Minderjährigen etc. bei Online-Abos abhandelt. 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13690

Aber vielleicht kennst du ihn ohnehin schon.


Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Hack-Panther (18 März 2006)

Ich bekam nun auch von dem Anwalt "[...]" einen Brief.
Nun beträgt der Preis den ich zahlen soll 123 Euro.

Im Brief war Folgende Adresse angegeben:
Rheiner Landstr. 197
49078 Osnabrück

Das seltsame ist nur das diese Adresse nicht mit der Adresse des Domainsbesitzer forderungseinzug.de  (Das ist auch [...]) übereinstimmt.

Laut Denic.de lautet seine Adresse:

[...]

Welche Adresse stimmt nun? oder hat seine Kanzlei zwei Adressen?  :roll:

_[Persönliche Daten entfernt. (bh)]
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10_


----------



## Reducal (18 März 2006)

Was ist daran seltsam? Es soll Leute, Firmen, Sozietäten geben, die mehrere Anschriften zur Verfügung haben. Für Dich ist ausschlaggebend diejenige, die im Brief steht. Wenn der Herr Anwalt noch eine Datsche an der Küste hat, schickste die Post ja wahrscheinlich auch nicht dort hin, nur weil Du die Anschrift kennst, oder?


----------



## Anonymous (18 März 2006)

Moin Moin,
auch ich habe eine Mail von den netten Herren aus Büttelborn bekommen.
Ich bin mir jedoch absolut sicher nie diesen Aktivierungscode auf deren Seite eingegeben zu haben.
Doch nun bekam ich eine Rechnung von denen, ich schrieb umgehend eine E-Mail in der ich erklärte nie diesen Vertrag mit denen eingegangen zu sein, und verschickte diesen ebenfalls per Einschreiben/Rückschein.

Gewürdigt wurde dieser Widerspruch mit einer Standardmail, die Anrede war: „Sehr geehrte(r) Kund(e)in“, in dieser wurde ich gebeten meinen Widerspruch noch einmal zu bestätigen. 
Weiterhin erklärten sie, dass sie in diesem Fall jedoch einen Strafantrag stellen werden.
Das Problem ist, dass die IP zurück verfolgbar ist, und ich zu diesem Computer(pool) zugriff habe (wie jedoch eine große Anzahl anderer auch).

Nun stelle ich mir die Frage, ob ich bestätige das ich den Aktivierungscode nicht eingegeben habe, oder ob ich einfach das nur wegen Irrtum anfechten soll.

Einige Fragen sich jetzt vielleicht wieso; ich bin der Ansicht, dass diese Herren gegen eine Anfechtung wegen Irrtums nicht vor Gericht gehen werden, somit bräuchte ich nur Geduld um evtl. gegen einen Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid Einspruch zu erheben.
Einen Strafantrag könnten sie jedoch stellen ohne sich selber „ins Schussfeld“ zu begeben, dass würde bedeuten dass es evtl. viel Stress geben könnte (Polizeiliche Vorladung, persönliche Blöße  etc.) und im schlimmsten Fall würde es zu einer Gerichtsverhandlung kommen und ich würde die Kosten für einen Anwalt auf mich nehmen müssen. Hierbei würden denen nicht einmal Kosten entstehen.

Einmal zusammengefasst:
Dass die bei einer Anfechtung nicht vor Gericht gehen ist ziemlich sicher, aber was würde sie davon abhalten einen Strafantrag zu stellen??

Um es deutlich zu machen, ich erbitte hiermit um keinen rechtlichen Rat, sondern wünsche persönliche Einschätzungen sowie evtl. Erfahrungen, ob die Herren schon einmal einen Strafantrag gestellt haben.

Ich bedanke mich schon einmal im Voraus für die Mühen.


----------



## Anonymous (18 März 2006)

Das Geschwätz mit dem Strafantrag ist bei denen meines Erachtens eine Standardformulierung, um den entsprechenden Zahlungsdruck aufzubauen. Ich verfolge die Bemühungen dieser Brüder, sich den nächsten Mercedes anschaffen zu können, ja schon lange. Aber soweit wie ich das sehe, sind die *niemals* vor Gericht gezogen (weil sie dann eine Niederlage und damit den Untergang ihres gesamten dubiosen Geschäftsmodells riskieren würden), und haben noch niemals die Ermittlungsbehörden eingeschaltet (weil die sich ja sonst mal näher angucken könnten, was die Brüder da so treiben). Ergo: zieh Deine Schlüsse draus...


----------



## Reducal (18 März 2006)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Das Geschwätz mit dem Strafantrag ist bei denen meines Erachtens eine Standardformulierung, um den entsprechenden Zahlungsdruck aufzubauen.


Das ist derzeit auch meine Meinung, etwas anderes ist bislang noch nicht bekannt geworden. Anonsten liegst Du, Gast aus dem vorletzten Posting, mit Deiner Einschätzung der Problemhaftigkeit nicht falsch.


----------



## Captain Picard (18 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Aber soweit wie ich das sehe, sind die *niemals* vor Gericht gezogen (weil sie dann eine Niederlage und damit den Untergang ihres gesamten dubiosen Geschäftsmodells riskieren würden), und haben noch niemals die Ermittlungsbehörden eingeschaltet (weil die sich ja sonst mal näher angucken könnten, was die Brüder da so treiben).


Mußten sie ja auch nicht. Bisher haben das immer andere für sie erledigt.  Sie  brauchten nur die  Zahlungseingänge 
mit Wohlwollen betrachten. Jetzt sind sie auf sich gestellt, bzw müssen sich entsprechende Inkassounternhmen selber beauftragen.
Ist sicher ungewohnt.  

cp


----------



## Anonymous (19 März 2006)

*gedichte und vornamen*

Hallo, ich bins noch mal ich habe am Freitag ein Fax und ein Brief mit widerruf (§355 BGB Absatz 2, ff.) mit dem hinweis das ich alle verträglichen  Verpflichtungen kündige und das ich der Rechnung widerspreche.... mal sehen was noch schönes passiert ich denke mal nichts ^^ 
den brief habe ich einfach geschickt weil ich fürs Fax ein nachweis habe ... 
okay bis dann LG Mandy ich melde mich wieder wenn es was neues gibt...


----------



## Anonymous (19 März 2006)

*tiere-heute*

Ja,tschuldigung wollte ich ja auch nicht,ich weiß.
Naja habe jedenfalls noch mal eine mail abgeschickt.
Nun heißt es warten.
Berichte wenns was neues gibt!
Tschau  :lol:


----------



## Wembley (19 März 2006)

Den Schreiben, die die Brüder S. an ihre Kunden schicken, wurde auf orf.at ein Artikel gewidmet. Als Beispiel dient ein 11-jähriges Kind, dem von den netten Brüdern vorgeworfen wurde, "dass ein solches Verhalten nach geltendem Recht grundsätzlich als strafrechtlicher Betrug zu werten ist" (siehe Link). Dazu meint ein Rechtsberater:



			
				orf.at schrieb:
			
		

> Rechtlich nicht haltbar
> Diese Drohung ist – gelinde gesagt – juristischer Unsinn, betont HELP-Rechtsberater Sebastian S. (Anm.: Name von mir gekürzt): "Minderjährige können sich zu solchen Geschäften nämlich nur dann wirksam verpflichten, wenn die Eltern ihre Zustimmung dazu abgeben."
> 
> Selbst wenn ein falsches Alter angegeben wird, könnte das keine Schadenersatzansprüche auslösen, versichert Sebastian S. (Anm.: Name von mir gekürzt).
> ...



Weiters heißt es:


> Die AK sieht darin auch einen Verstoß gegen das Gesetz gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb und will die fragwürdigen Anbieter auf Unterlassung klagen.



Der ganze Artikel: http://help.orf.at/?story=4399

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (20 März 2006)

dümmer und dreister gehts wirklich nicht.



> CC: [email protected]
> Betreff: Re: [Ticket#2006031210001978] widerruf
> Datum: Sat, 18 Mar 2006 14:12:24 +0100
> An: [email protected] [Bearbeiten - Löschen]
> ...




heute gibts eine strafanzeige wg. versuchtem betrug

*[Persönliche Daten gelöscht - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## rolf76 (20 März 2006)

scharni schrieb:
			
		

> heute gibts eine strafanzeige wg. versuchten Betrugs


Lies wegen der in Betracht kommenden Straftatbestände auch nochmal hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=142536#142536


----------



## Anonymous (20 März 2006)

*****-heute,com*

...habe mir in der Sache einen Anwalt genommen. Nach BGB gibt es ein Fernabvertragsgesetz. dir regelt, dass ein 14 Täg. Rücktrittrecht erst mit eindeituigem Hinweis rechtgültig ist. Lasst euch nicht vera*[...]*, erst mit ankunft der Rechnung und dem eindeutigen Kinweis auf das 14 tägige rücktrittsrecht ist das ding irgendwie wirksam. Die Drohen auch ganz ordentlich, mit irgendwelchen Sachen zB. IB Verfolgung usw. Die nwaltskanzlei von denen Beaufrtagt ist ein Callcenter, das sich nur mit so einem *[...]* beschäftigt. Nicht ihr müßt eure unschuld beweisen, sondern die eure Schuld. wendet euch an eure Eltern, so wie es meine Tochter getan hat.

*[An markierten Stellen editiert - bitte NUBs beachten! Bei allem Verständnis für Emotionen - es sollte einen gewissen Sprachstil beibehalten.]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Anonymous (21 März 2006)

*Hi*

Ich hab leider davon 2 sms verschickt verschlimmert das die laage?


----------



## Reducal (21 März 2006)

Und, sind die beim Empfänger erfolgreich angekommen?


----------



## Anonymous (21 März 2006)

ja sind sie aber das waren noch 2 von den gratis dingern


----------



## MicSim (22 März 2006)

*www.lehrstellen-heute.de und 84 EURO*

hallo.
ich bin per google auf dieses forum gestoßen und habe prompt hilfe gefunden. ich suchte vor geraumer Zeit Hilfe für Lehrstellen und hoffte unter w*w.lehrstellen-heute.com auf hilfreiche informationen. 

NIEMALS ANKLICKEN GESCHWEIGEDENN IRGENDEINE ZUSTIMMUNG GEBEN!!!! 

aber nada.
außer merkwürdigen Ortsnamen und Einwohnerzahlen aus Deutschland gab es da gar nichts - dies ließ sich aber erst nach 13 Tagen einsehen, nachdem mir die Verantwortlichen der HP meine accountdaten zukommen ließen.
ich find es mist, weil ich diesen [...] auf den leim gegangen bin, und 84 euro gebelcht habe  :bigcry:  ne menge geld, dass ich nicht wieder sehe; habe jetzt einen anwalt eingeschaltet, dessen kosten weitaus geringer ausfallen werden, und der die herren an den pranger stellt und belangt  :evil: 

mfg. MicSim


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2006)

*Lehrst...-heute*

Hat jemand am Wochenende die Bild am Sonntag gelesen? Da wird ausdrücklich vor der oben genannten Seite gewarnt.


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2006)

hallo!

ich habe am 5 märz die rechnung bekommen, am gleichen tag habe ich eine mail an die zurück geschickt, dass ich nix zahle und auf keine weiteren mail von den antworten werde und sie einfach ignorieren werde. am 14 märz kam von den dieser typische brief:

*(Sehr geehrte(r) Kund(e)in,

Sie haben den Aktivierungslink in der E-Mail bestätigt und sich auch in den
Mitgliederbereich eingeloggt. Sie sind damit einen rechtsbindenen Vertrag
eingegangen.

Die 14tägige Widerrufsfrist ist bei Ihnen abgelaufen. Die Widerrufsfrist
beginnt ab Anmeldedatum und nicht ab Rechnungseingang.....usw.)...*

naja den habe ich natürlich nicht wirklich beachtet, jetzt kommt seitdem gar nix mehr von den... ich weiß nicht genau was ich denken soll, einerseits, nachdem ich hier alles gelesen habe, bin ich beruhigt...aber trotzdem habe ich echt angst davor, was noch so auf mich zukommt!!! gibt es hier denn niemanden, der das alles schon hinter sich hat, ohne anwalt oder sonst fremde hilfe??? :bigcry:  :bigcry:


----------



## rolf76 (22 März 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> scharni schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn es darum geht, irreführende Angebote vom Markt zu "pusten", ist das Wettbewerbsrecht der effektivere und schnellere Weg als das Strafrecht.

Denn mit Abmahnung und einstweiliger Verfügung kann ein Anbieter erheblich schneller "gestoppt" werden als mit langsamen Ermittlungen und Strafverhandlungen.

Siehe dazu Wer verfolgt Verstöße gegen das UWG? (blaue Schrift anklicken)


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2006)

*Gedichte & Vornamen*

bis jetzt kam noch keine Mail und auch kein Brief von den Brüdern ... 
irgendwie ganz gut.   
mal sehen was noch passiert ... bis dann LG Mandy


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2006)

*Re: Gedichte & Vornamen*



			
				Mandy schrieb:
			
		

> bis jetzt kam noch keine Mail und auch kein Brief von den Brüdern ...
> irgendwie ganz gut.
> mal sehen was noch passiert ... bis dann LG Mandy



freu dich nicht zu früh, wer weiß was noch kommt, ich hatte mich auch gefreut, als ich auf meine erste mail lange keine antwort bekam...


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2006)

*Gedichte & Vornamen*

Naja das problem mit der zweiten mail hatte ich ja schon .... siehe frühere Beiträge von mir ...   
ansonsten ja ich weis die werden ganzshcön zu tun haben lol... bei den abmeldungen und kündigungen von deren seiten   

ich warte nur noch auf eine reaktion auf meine widerrufe und kündigungen ...   
okay bis dann... LG Mandy


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2006)

*Re: Gedichte & Vornamen*



			
				Mandy schrieb:
			
		

> Naja das problem mit der zweiten mail hatte ich ja schon .... siehe frühere Beiträge von mir ...
> ansonsten ja ich weis die werden ganzshcön zu tun haben lol... bei den abmeldungen und kündigungen von deren seiten
> 
> ich warte nur noch auf eine reaktion auf meine widerrufe und kündigungen ...
> okay bis dann... LG Mandy



wie lange wartest du denn schon, seit deiner letzten mail an die???


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2006)

*-heute/-simson*

gestern ist meine gerade volljährig gewordene tochter zu mir gekommen. es hat sie auch erwischt bei sms-heute.com. manung ist eingelangt. sie hat mir versichert, dass sie nicht willentlich einen vertrag abschließen, sondern nur gratis sms erhalten wollte. heute vormittag habe ich mir die ganze angelegenheit angeschaut und werde ihr helfen. danke auch für die viele tipps hier.

natürlich habe ich mir auch die webseite von sms-heute.com vorgenommen. der hinweis hinsichtlich kostenpflicht ist nur mit scroll down ersichtlich und ein öffnen des AGBs direkt mit dem hinterlegten link neben der zustimmungserklärung öffnete sich nicht, da am pc der schule, wo sie sich einloggte, diese pop up fenster blockiert sind. 

ich habe zum vergleich auch die simsen seite besucht, dort erscheint es mir nicht mehr so leicht in diese falle zu tappen, da beim weiterleiten die AGBs erscheinen, und erst dann eine zustimmungserklärung aktiviert werden muss.

*frage: entspricht die aktuelle -heute seite bereits der "verbesserte" transparenz, mit der diese [ edit] angeblich mitlerweile reagiert haben?*
nach meiner einschätzung, nein! hier ist die falle nach wie vor weit offen.


----------



## DNA2 (22 März 2006)

*Re: -heute/-simson*



			
				Lilo schrieb:
			
		

> ..., dass sie nicht willentlich einen vertrag abschließen, sondern nur gratis sms *erhalten* wollte.


Wer bietet denn hier den Gratis-Empfang von SMS an?

Kann es sein, dass deine Tochter sehr oberflächlich surft?


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2006)

@ dna 2,

soferne sie diese [edit] nicht blos verniedlichen wollen-
hier meine korrektur zu dem in eile geschrieben beitrag: *versenden*


----------



## DNA2 (22 März 2006)

*Re: -heute/-simson*



			
				Lilo schrieb:
			
		

> ein öffnen des AGBs direkt mit dem hinterlegten link neben der zustimmungserklärung öffnete sich nicht, da am pc der schule, wo sie sich einloggte, diese pop up fenster blockiert sind.


Danke für die Richtigstellung.

Vorstehende Information ist Grund meiner Rückfrage: Hat die Tochter "ich akzeptiere die Teilnahmebedingungen" angeklickt, ohne diese zu lesen? 

Also: Auf den Link geklickt, klappte nicht wg. Popup-Blocker - und dann hat sie sich gedacht "Nun denn, dann eben ohne Lesen" und das Häkchen gesetzt?


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2006)

*Gedichte & Vornamen*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Mandy schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die letzte mail die ich ihnen geschickt habe war am 11.Mrz und am Montag habe ich noch ein Fax und ein Brief abgeschickt... 

am 2.Mrz hatte ich mich bei vornamen angemeldet und am 11.Mrz abgemeldet  und bis jetzt kam nichts mehr mal sehen was noch passiert ob ich in ein paar tagen eine Mail bekomme.

Bis dann LG Mandy


----------



## Wembley (22 März 2006)

*Re: -heute/-simson*



			
				Lilo schrieb:
			
		

> *frage: entspricht die aktuelle -heute seite bereits der "verbesserte" transparenz, mit der diese [ edit] angeblich mitlerweile reagiert haben?*



Dieser Anbieter mit seinen ****-heute-Seiten hat meines Wissens nach noch nicht von einer Transparenz-Offensive gesprochen, das waren die anderen, wobei man bei deren Angebot durchaus geteilter Meinung ist, um es einmal sehr vorsichtig auszudrücken.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2006)

*Re: Gedichte & Vornamen*



> Die letzte mail die ich ihnen geschickt habe war am 11.Mrz und am Montag habe ich noch ein Fax und ein Brief abgeschickt...
> 
> am 2.Mrz hatte ich mich bei vornamen angemeldet und am 11.Mrz abgemeldet  und bis jetzt kam nichts mehr mal sehen was noch passiert ob ich in ein paar tagen eine Mail bekomme.
> 
> Bis dann LG Mandy



ach dann hast du ja auch gar keine rechnung von den bekommen, oder wie???? also wenn das so ist, hast du ja nochmal glück gehabt... :-?


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2006)

*Re: -heute/-simson*



			
				DNA2 schrieb:
			
		

> Also: Auf den Link geklickt, klappte nicht wg. Popup-Blocker - und dann hat sie sich gedacht "Nun denn, dann eben ohne Lesen" und das Häkchen gesetzt?



nein. nach ihrer schilderung hat sie wohl beim mehrmaligen versuch den link zu öffnen, versehentlich, nicht willentlich, das häckchen gesetzt. sie ging dann zum anmeldebutton und konnte nicht mehr zurück. das schlamassel hat sie erst mit der zusendung der rechnung entdeckt.


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2006)

*w*w.sms-heute.de  gbr*

hallo! auch ich bin hier wohl in die falle getappt...

w*w.sms-heute.de... ich dachte, ich hätte den account gelöscht, jetzt kommt ne rechnung! ohoh...

ich weiß schon, daß ich ums zahlen nicht rum komme. 
wie ist denn das. ich habe jetzt zusätzlich wohl 100sms frei im monat. darf ich die denn jetzt nutzen oder kommen dann noch mehr kosten auf mich zu?

werde gleich morgen ein einschreiben mit rückdingsda abschicken und das ganze kündigen.

habt ihr nen rat für mich?

lg lamiru


----------



## steve007 (22 März 2006)

*hausaufgaben-heute.com und die ganzen anderen -heute.com*

Meine Tochter ist 2 mal da reingetappt. Ich gehe dagegen vor. Will sich jemand mit dranhängen? Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die Gebrueder X sciherlich einen Prozess scheuen werden. Aber bis dahin enstehen ja auch Kosten. Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid....

Bitte melden.

Danke
Steve007


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2006)

*Vornamen-Heute Gratis*

ALso ich habe mich auf einer Seite angemeldet w*w.vornamen-heute.de um rauszufinden was mein name bedeutet und wo er her kommt (sollten wir für den Reli unterricht)
Oben drüber stand "Vornamen-Heute Gratis finden"
also war ich in der annahme das ganze sei nicht kostenpflichtig und habe mir desshalb (dummerweise) nicht die AGB´s durchgelesen.
Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich eine Mail bekommen mit der Aufforderung 84 euro zu zahlen!!
Und ich würde eine Strafanzeige bekommen wenn das ALter was ich angegeben habe Falsch ist (was es auch ist weil ich zu dem Zeitpunkt noch 15 war habe ich mich einfach 18"gemacht")
Aber auf der Seite waren nur wenige Namen beschrieben (also haben sie theoretisch ihre leistung nicht erfüllt)
Mein Vertrauenslehrer meinte ich soll nicht bezahlen ....
Bin mir dabei aber nicht so ganz sihcer ... weil eigentlich dürfte ioch einen solchen Vertrag ohne Einwillgung der Eltern doch gar nicht abschliessen oder?
Ich brauche dringend Rat


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2006)

*Mir ist es so fast genauso ergangen*

ALso ich habe mich auf dieser Seite angemeldet um rauszufinden was mein name bedeutet und wo er her kommt (sollten wir für den Reli unterricht)
Oben drüber stand "Vornamen-Heute Gratis finden"
also war ich in der annahme das ganze sei nicht kostenpflichtig und habe mir desshalb (dummerweise) die AGB´s auch nicht durchgelesen.
Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich eine Mail bekommen mit der Aufforderung 84 euro zu zahlen!!
Und ich würde eine Strafanzeige bekommen wenn das ALter was ich angegeben habe Falsch ist (was es auch ist weil ich zu dem Zeitpunkt noch 15 war habe ich mich einfach 18"gemacht")
Aber auf der Seite waren nur wenige Namen beschrieben (also haben sie theoretisch ihre leistung nicht erfüllt)
Mein Vertrauenslehrer meinte ich soll nicht bezahlen ....
Bin mir dabei aber nicht so ganz sihcer ... weil eigentlich dürfte ioch einen solchen Vertrag ohne Einwillgung der Eltern doch gar nicht abschliessen oder?


----------



## Wembley (22 März 2006)

@Ninni

Lies dir einmal unsere allgemeine Zusammenfassung Online-Abos betreffend durch. Diese ist unterteilt in Kapitel wie "Besteht ein bindender Vertrag" (inkl. der Thematik der Anmeldung von Minderjährigen), Widerruf, Anfechtung, "Was tun" etc.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=137363#137363

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2006)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> @Ninni
> 
> Lies dir einmal unsere allgemeine Zusammenfassung Online-Abos betreffend durch. Diese ist unterteilt in Kapitel wie "Besteht ein bindender Vertrag" (inkl. der Thematik der Anmeldung von Minderjährigen), Widerruf, Anfechtung, "Was tun" etc.
> 
> ...



Okay danke dann tu ich das mal


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2006)

*Gedichte & Vornamen*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> > Die letzte mail die ich ihnen geschickt habe war am 11.Mrz und am Montag habe ich noch ein Fax und ein Brief abgeschickt...
> >
> > am 2.Mrz hatte ich mich bei vornamen angemeldet und am 11.Mrz abgemeldet  und bis jetzt kam nichts mehr mal sehen was noch passiert ob ich in ein paar tagen eine Mail bekomme.
> >
> ...



Wenn du das Forum aufmerksam gelesen hättest hättest du mitbekommen das ich mich auch bei gedichte ... angemeldet habe und dort nach 14tagen meiner anmeldung die rechnung und den hinweis aufwiderruf bekommen habe.... also so sehr glück hatte ich auch nicht.... zumindestens im fall der gedichte ... mal sehen was mit vornamen wird oder ob es ohne antwort bleibt .... 
bis dann LG Mandy


----------



## Reducal (22 März 2006)

*Re: Gedichte & Vornamen*



			
				Mandy schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du das Forum aufmerksam gelesen hättest hättest du mitbekommen das ich...


Das wäre dem Leser bedeutend leichter gefallen, wenn Du hier angemeldet posten würdest - kostet nichts und tut nicht weh!


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2006)

joa auch mich hats erwischt!

fehlermeldung nachm anmeldeformular, mich hats gerade aus allen wolken gehauen, als ich das gesehen hab, daß die rechnung da ist...
aus panik hab ich bezahlt :bigcry:  :bigcry:  :bigcry: 

und jetzt? trotzdem nen wiederruf? vielleicht für die 2. etappe der rechnung?


----------



## ibiza2411 (23 März 2006)

*schon bezahlt?*

hallo 
was kann man tun wenn man schon gelöhnt hat aus lauter angst...nachdem der RA so tollen brief versendet hatte....kennt sich da jemand aus ode r hat schon erfahrungen damit gemacht?


----------



## Reducal (23 März 2006)

Was willst Du denn machen? Geld zurück holen? Warte mal ab, womöglich kommt nächste Jahr um die Zeit die Zweite Halbrechnung, darüber solltest Du Dir derzeit oder spätestens dann eher Gedanken machen. Aber ob dieser ganze Spuk überhaupt diese Jahr überlebt, sei mal dahingestellt sein.


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Was willst Du denn machen? Geld zurück holen? Warte mal ab, womöglich kommt nächste Jahr um die Zeit die Zweite Halbrechnung, darüber solltest Du Dir derzeit oder spätestens dann eher Gedanken machen.
> 
> 
> Aber ob dieser ganze Spuk überhaupt diese Jahr überlebt, sei mal dahingestellt sein.


 :bussi: 

Warum sollte den dieser Spuk dieses Jahr nicht überleben? Das ist ja kein B.C. Verein, wo wahrscheinlich sogar Kunden, die nie Kunden waren selbständig eingetragen worden sind.


----------



## Reducal (23 März 2006)

Das zeigte die Vergangenheit erst letzten Jahres. Beim Vorgängerzahlungssystem Wapme/Shortpay war auch urplötzlich Schluss.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sollte den dieser Spuk dieses Jahr nicht überleben?


Weil alle diese "Modelle" auf Kurzlebigkeit ausgelegt sind, wie die jüngste Vergangenheit gezeigt hat. 
Die schönen Dialerzeiten als Telekom und Berliner Dienstleister als Einzugsmaschine und Pufferzone
fungierten, sind endgültig vorbei. Selbst ist der Mann  und das dürfte vielen noch nicht 
aufgegangen sein, was das auf Dauer bedeutet. 

cp


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (23 März 2006)

*Re: schon bezahlt?*



			
				ibiza2411 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> was kann man tun wenn man schon gelöhnt hat aus lauter angst...nachdem der RA so tollen brief versendet hatte....



Kam dieser Brief nicht vom Diplom-Juristen O.T. aus O. ??


----------



## Wompel (23 März 2006)

*Inkasso*

Hallo,
heute kam ein Brief vom Rechtsanwalt O.T. aus O. Obwohl ja angeblich der Vetrag hinfällig sei, da sich - wie bereits erwähnt- meine Tochter mit meinen Daten angemeldet hat. Eine Kopie vom Ausweis hatte ich auch geschickt. Und dann nach der ersten Mahnung nochmal den gesamten email Kontakt. Aber :"AUS SICHERHEITSGRÜNDEN WERDEN VON UNS KEINE MAILANHÄNGE GEÖFFNET" 
Einerseits bin ich jetzt verunsichert, ob ich nicht doch lieber zahlen soll. Andererseits bin ich so sauer auf die, daß ich denke jetzt erst recht nicht.
Zumindest werde ich mir wohl eine Anwältin nehmen müssen.


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2006)

kann man gegen die gar nichts tun?
was die machen ist ja schon ziemlich kriminell, und wenn ich an meine schüler denke, die da vielleicht noch viel leichter drauf reinfallen... ohje ohje...

habe mir rechtsberatung hinzugezogen, aber auch die sagen, daß man nichts tun kann....


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2006)

achso, hab noch was vergessen:

von wem ging das damals aus, daß das vorgängersystem nicht überlebt hat?


----------



## rolf76 (23 März 2006)

lamiru* schrieb:
			
		

> kann man gegen die gar nichts tun?


Wenn es darum geht, möglicherweise irreführende Angebote vom Markt zu "pusten", ist (in Deutschland) das Wettbewerbsrecht der effektivste und schnellste Weg.

Mit einer wettbewerbsrechtlichen Abmahnung oder einstweiligen Verfügung kann ein Anbieter erheblich schneller "gestoppt" werden als z.B. mit den systembedingt langsameren strafrechtlichen Ermittlungen und Verhandlungen.

Siehe dazu Wer verfolgt Verstöße gegen das UWG? (blaue Schrift anklicken)


----------



## Captain Picard (23 März 2006)

lamiru* schrieb:
			
		

> von wem ging das damals aus, daß das vorgängersystem nicht überlebt hat?


Dialer durch Regulierung der BNEtzA
Handypayabo durch  Verweigerung  der Provider  als  Inkassobüttel herzuhalten 
Jetzt hilft nur das  Einschalten des Gehirn um Ärger zu vermeiden. Nicht  völlig wahllos 
und ohne  genaue Prüfung alles, was "gratis" heißt, anklicken... 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2006)

und lasst mich raten, da haben wir nichts in der hand..... oder?

es kann ja wohl nicht sein, daß solche sachen einfach so sein können... :argue:


----------



## Captain Picard (23 März 2006)

lamiru* schrieb:
			
		

> und lasst mich raten, da haben wir nichts in der hand..... oder?


Das habe ich nicht gesagt. Ich schrieb von Vermeidung von Ärger, nicht von zahlen müssen

Genau lesen....

cp


----------



## rolf76 (23 März 2006)

lamiru* schrieb:
			
		

> und lasst mich raten, da haben wir nichts in der hand..... oder?
> es kann ja wohl nicht sein, daß solche sachen einfach so sein können... :argue:


Muss ich meinen Hinweis auf das Wettbewerbsrecht nochmal posten?

Sofern hier eine Abo-Abzocke vorliegt, wird diese entweder dadurch beendet, dass informierte Verbraucher sich über ihre Rechte informieren und entsprechend handeln

ODER (und das ist der wahrscheinlichere Fall)

dadurch, dass sich die Betroffenen (sofern es sich um Abzocke handelt) möglichst zahlreich bei den Einrichtungen beschweren, die mit Abmahnung und einstweiliger Verfügung effektiv gegen unlautere Angebote vorgehen können.

Siehe dazu Wer verfolgt Verstöße gegen das UWG? (blaue Schrift anklicken)


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2006)

jetzt bleibt  nur die frage, wie die herren das mit der kündigung des vertrags sehen. irgendwie hab ich ein komisches gefühl im bauch! werde später ein einschreiben mit rücksendeauftrag losschicken.... mir ist ganz mulmig dabei. hat jemand damit schon erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## rolf76 (23 März 2006)

lamiru* schrieb:
			
		

> die frage, wie die herren das mit der kündigung des vertrags sehen.


Beispiel für ein offenbar erfolgreiches Schreiben:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=141852#141852

Ob "_Kündigung_" die richtige oder jedenfalls einzige sinnvolle Erklärung ist, die Du per Einschreiben schicken kannst, kannst Du anhand der >HIER< dargestellten grundsätzlichen Überlegungen überprüfen, siehe dort auch die grundsätzlichen Überlegungen zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten (unter "Und was mache ich jetzt?").


----------



## Skywalker (23 März 2006)

*Routenplanung heute*

Hey Leute,

also ich hab heute auch diese dubiose Rechnung erhalten und schlicht geantwortet ich wuerde die nicht zahlen, da es sich nur um einen schlechten Scherz handeln kann.

Ich werde auch weiter erstmal keine Schritte einleiten, da ich nur die Seite angesehen habe um Routenplaner zu finden, nichts ausgefuellt oder angehakt habe. Bin ja nicht von gestern.

Vielleicht hat jemand weitergehende erfahrungen mit denselben Leuten udn kann mir sagen, ob ich tatsaechlich einen Anwalt einschalten sollte? 

Oder ob es sich mit meinbem Schreiben, dass ich nicht zahlen werde erledigt hat?

Denn Leute, ich habe eine kaufmaennische Ausbildung und SO sehen keine AGBs aus und ausserdem kam nie ein vertrag zustande durch Ansehen einer Webseite! So viel weiss ich!

Um Antwort wird gebeten


----------



## ibiza2411 (23 März 2006)

*kommentar zu abo*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nun schon die 2. Mahnung zur Bezahlung der Rechnung erhalten, nachdem ich auf die 1. Rechnungsstellung geantwortet habe, dass ich nichts zahle und den Dienst ja auch nie benutzt habe. Auf diese Mail kam dann nochmal ohne sonstigen Kommentar der Text der Rechnung... und nun eben die 2. Mahnung, dass das Inkasso eingeschaltet wird... :roll:
> 
> Ich könnte mich auch wohin beissen weil ich die AGBs nicht richtig gelesen habe  :roll:
> 
> Also ihr meint, einfach nicht zahlen klappt? Oder dann besser einen Rechtsanwalt nennen, den man beauftragt hätte????


leider kann man dir ja nicht schreiben wenn du dich  n u r als gast zu erkennen gibst....


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2006)

*p2p-heute.com*

Hallo Liebe .. hmm.. wie soll ich sagen - "Mitopfer" ? 

Naja.. auch mir ist das passiert was auch euch passiert ist und ich hab heute die Rechnung bekommen!

Nun die Frage die uns vl. retten könnte: Wisst ihr noch wieviele Mails wir bekommen haben? Ich weiß das wir eines mit Aktivierungslink bekommen haben aber haben wir auch noch eines bekommen als wir unsere Mail Addy bestätigt hatten?? Wenn ja, stand in irgendeinen der Mails (außer Rechnung) was über die §´en drinnen??

Den sie hätten uns per Mail informieren müssen das wir hier was zahlen müssen, denn auf der HP lässt sich das schnell mal ändern.. aber unsere Mails im Posteingang zu ändern ist schon n wenig härter!

Bitte Antwortet- das könnte uns vl. retten!


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2006)

*.....heute.com*

hallo gast,

auch ich bin auf diese [ edit]  reingefallen.... :cry: 
gott sei dank habe ich die e-mail aufbewahrt, ich habe eine bekommen und da stand nichts mit bezahlen oder ähnliches drinn. ich kann sie dir gerne zuschicken falls es hiflt !!

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## Erilindi (23 März 2006)

*Basteln-heute.com*

Hallo

ich habe heute einen Brief vom O. T. aus O. erhalten ich solle 123 Euro auf sein Konto überweisen, 84 + 39 für seine Gebühren.

Ich habe aber keinerlei Rechnung oder Mahnung von den [edit]  erhalten. 
Müssen die nicht den Nachweiß erbringen, das ich die Rechnung erhalten habe.
Wie soll ich den eine Rechnung bezahlen können, wenn mir keine vorliegt?
Ich wäre ja vielleicht noch darauf eingegangen, die 84 Euro zu zahlen, aber jetzt kommt dieser [..] Anwalt daher und will Gebühren und Auslagen etc.

Das ist eine solche unverschämte Frechheit, was die da abziehen! :evil: 
Wie soll ich jetzt weiter vorgehen? Irgendetwas widerrufen?
oder abwarten und nichts machen?


----------



## rolf76 (23 März 2006)

Vielleicht helfen Dir die Ausführungen zur Bindung an Online-Abos in dem Thread Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos (blaue Schrift anklicken). 

Für eine individuelle Rechtsberatung kannst Du Dich z.B. an die Beratungsstellen der Verbraucherzentralen oder an einen Anwalt wenden.


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2006)

**

Hallo,

ich habe mich vor ca einem Monat auch bei einem dieser Seiten angemeldet. Nun habe ich heute per EMail eine Mahnung (die angebliche zweite Mahnung, eine erste habe ich nie erhalten) gekriegt, ich solle die 84 Euro überweisen. Ich bin noch keine 18, habe mich so alt "gemacht". 
Habe außerdem zur Registrierung einen falschen Namen, falsche Adresse usw angegeben. 
 [ich weiß, spricht auch alles nicht grade für sich, aber ich bin immer lieber vorsichtig]

Die einzigen richtigen Angaben sind meine Handynummer und meine EMail Adresse. Ich ärgere mich auch schwarz über meine eigene Dummheit.

Kann mir denn so jetzt etwas passieren? Ich habe nicht vor, auf die Mahnung zu antworten, geschweige denn den Betrag zu zahlen...

Bitte sehr um Hilfe, da ich noch so jung bin und ich auch erst nicht mit meinen Eltern drüber reden möchte   

[tut mir auch leid, wenn das thema hier schon oft angesprochen wurde; hatte keine zeit alles ganz durchzulesen, da ich jetzt einfach nur schockiert bin und angst habe]


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2006)

Schau mal hier und die Folgepostings rein 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=137363#137363
Da gibts auch was zur Problematik der Minderjährigen.



> Bitte sehr um Hilfe, da ich noch so jung bin und ich auch erst nicht mit meinen Eltern drüber reden möchte


Gut meine Kinder sind zwar noch nicht in Deinem Alter. Aber: Ich wäre auf meine Kinder nicht  sauer wenn sie auf ein "Gratis"-Abo reingefallen wären. Ich wäre aber traurig wenn sie mir das (aus Angst ? wovor?) verschweigen würden und wütend  wäre ich wenn sie ohne mich zu fragen heimlich zahlen würden . 
Möglicherweise denke Deine Eltern auch so.

Ansonsten geh mal zur Verbraucherzentrale, da gibt es Beratungen für Leute mit wenig Kohle sogar für umsonst.


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2006)

*Hilfe bei [...] mit Firma ...heute.com*

Bin auch auf diese dubiose Firma "reingefallen", ist aber kein Grund zur Panik.
Durch überraschendes Kleingedrucktes (AGBs) können keine vertraglichen Pflichten begründet werden (§ 305c BGB). Überraschender als auf den Websites dieser Firma geht es meiner Meinung nach nicht. Das heißt: Es existiert wahrscheinlich schon kein Vertrag.
Zur Sicherheit sollte man dieser Firma jedoch einen eingeschriebenen Brief (mit Rückschein!!!!) schicken, in dem man sich auf sein Widerrufsrecht nach § 312d BGB beruft. Mangels ausdrücklicher Belehrung ist dies nicht erloschen.

Minderjährige (unter 18) müssen sich gar keine Sorgen machen. Diesen gegenüber besteht mangels Geschäftsfähigkeit gar kein Vertrag.

Habe die Firman übrigens wegen Betrugs in einem besonders schweren Fall angezeigt. 
Standhaft bleiben. Nicht zahlen! Ihr züchtet sonst nur mehr [...]!


----------



## revitalisierend (24 März 2006)

Mittlerweile sind wir alle so weit, dass jeder schon die 2. Mahnung hat, oder? Die Verbraucherzentren aller Bundesländer warnen mittlerweile vor den S*[...]* Brüdern, wenn man aber per Einschreiben (mit Rückschein - damit man selbst auch was in der Hand hat) auf eben diesen Paragraphen hinweist, dürfte sich die Sache erledigt haben. 4,40€, die es einem wert sein sollten. 
Gibt es trotzdem zufällig jemanden, der einen Screenshot von der hausaufgaben-heute.com Seite hat, wie sie mal aussah? Sollte man nämlich sicherheitshalber auch haben aber mittlerweile sieht die Seite ja ganz anders aus. =( 
Viel Erfolg beim Rückruf also! Uns stehen 3 Monate Kündigungsfrist zu! =)

*[Persönliche Daten gelöscht - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## rolf76 (24 März 2006)

*Re: Hilfe bei [...] mit Firma ..heute.com*



			
				Gast(J.) schrieb:
			
		

> Es existiert wahrscheinlich schon kein Vertrag.
> Zur Sicherheit sollte man dieser Firma jedoch einen eingeschriebenen Brief (mit Rückschein!!!!) schicken, in dem man sich auf sein Widerrufsrecht nach § 312d BGB beruft. Mangels ausdrücklicher Belehrung ist dies nicht erloschen.
> 
> Minderjährige (unter 18 ) müssen sich gar keine Sorgen machen. Diesen gegenüber besteht mangels Geschäftsfähigkeit gar kein Vertrag.


Wer sich irrtümlich angemeldet hat (weil er dachte, an einem Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen o.ä.) kann _zusätzlich_ den Vertrag noch hilfsweise anfechten. Zu den Einzelheiten siehe Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos (blaue Schrift anklicken). 



			
				Gast(J.) schrieb:
			
		

> Habe die Firma übrigens wegen Betrugs in einem besonders schweren Fall angezeigt.


Bevor eine Werbung den Tatbestand des Betrugs erfüllt, könnte vorher bereits der Straftatbestand der Strafbaren Werbung nach § 16 UWG erfüllt sein (an den die StA und Polizei oft nicht denken), siehe dazu hier (blaue Schrift anklicken).

Aber bitte daran denken: Wenn es darum geht, irreführende Angebote effektiv zu bekämpfen, ist das Wettbewerbsrecht (UWG) wirksamer und schneller als das Strafrecht. Denn mit Abmahnung und einstweiliger Verfügung kann ein Anbieter erheblich schneller "gestoppt" werden als mit langsamen Ermittlungen und Strafverhandlungen. Siehe dazu Wer verfolgt Verstöße gegen das UWG? (blaue Schrift anklicken)

Nicht jede "Abzocke" ist zugleich eine Straftat. Planmäßige gewerbliche "Abzocke" ist nach meinem Verständnis aber *immer* wettbewerbsrechtlich unlauter. Wenn bei einer Werbung keine wettbewerbsrechtliche Unlauterkeit vorliegt, dürfte die Werbung kaum als "Abzocke" zu bezeichnen sein.


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2006)

*vornamen-heute.com*

hallo leute...
bin ebenfalls ein opfer dieses vereins geworden. hatte ebenfalls die agbs nicht gelesen...
jedoch habe ich die seite nie in anspruch genommen, denn als ich diese agbs mir später einmal durchlas, sah ich die misere. habe aber per email gekündigt.
irgendwie ist diese email nie angekommen, so dass ich einen brief schrieb und an die kündigung erinnerte, nachdem ich die erste rechnung bekam...
tja darauf hin bekam ich dann gleich die erste mahnung und nach 5 tagen(ich habe natürlich keinen cent bezahlt) lag ein brief vom rechtsanwalt ]edit]  im briefkasten. asu den ursprünglich 84 euro werden nun 123euro verlangt, die ich ebenfalls nicht bezahlen werde. habe mich mit der verbraucherzentrale in verbindung gesetzt und mich beraten lassen.
dadurch bin ich zu dem schluss gekommen, dass diese [edit] nichts von mir bekommen werden!!!!
viele grüße
jamee

_editiert siehe NUB modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2006)

nun warte ich schon seit 2 wochen, nach dem eine antwort auf meine mail kam, was sonst noch passiert, aber von den "lieben" brüdern kommt nix... einerseits bin ich total unsicher, aber andereseits beruhigt mich der gedanke, dass die wohl nicht gegen jeden eine strafanzeige machen würden, weil es ja sowieso nix bringen würde (hoffe ich  ) ooh man...wann ist der **** endlich vorbei, dass ich wieder ruhig schlafen kann.... :bigcry:  :bigcry:


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2006)

das kannst du laut sagen...
habe anfangs auch ganz schön gezittert, aber da ich gelesen habe, dass noch keiner gezahlt hat auch nicht nach dem schreiben vom RA, mache ich mir nicht mehr allzu große sorgen, zwar wäre es schöner zu wissen, dass bald alles vorbei ist...
würde gern wissen, was passiert, wenn man nach dem ra-schreiben nicht zahlt, muss man dann gleich vor gericht??*bibber*
ach noch etwas bereitet mir kopfzerbrechen: ich habe den letzten brief gestern per einschreiben verschickt, aber leider die rückscheinsache vergessen, ist das sehr schlimm? soll ich den brief, habe ihn noch auf,m rechner nochmal einschicken aber diesmal mit rückschein?
wisst ihr ob es diesen ra wirklich gibt? oder stimmt es sogar, dass_( .....)_(habe ich hier irgendwo gelesen)...
viele grüße
jamee

_Tatsachenbehauptung entfernt/Juri_


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2006)

*Re: vornamen-heute.com*

hey du! ich steh vor deim gleichen problem..meine kleine schwester hat sich auch auf dieser "lustigen" seite angemeldet...hab auch einen brief bekommen, ich sollte 123 euro bezahlen...! kannst du mir bitte helfen?! wohin hast du da angerufen??? hast du zufällig auch bei diesem ra angerufen??!

bitte um antwort!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
lg


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2006)

*2 Jahr ABO*

Hallo Leute, ich bin mit dem Problem an die Öffentlichkeit gegangen. Hatte gestern ein Fernsehteam des MDR bei mir. Es sollen alle gewarnt werden. Vielleicht erfahren die Herren auch davon und alle anderen *[...]* im Netz.  :vlol:

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Reducal (24 März 2006)

*Re: 2 Jahr ABO*



			
				elrese schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht erfahren die Herren auch davon ...


Na klar, die lesen ja hier mit.


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2006)

*noch mehr Verweise auf die dubiose Firma...*

Auf der Seite www.kurier.at gibt es ebenfalls eine Artikel über die Firma, in dem die Verbraucherzentrale aus Wien vor den Machenschaften warnt (vom13.03.06). Sie schreiben, dass man der Firma schreiben sollte, und zwar zum Einen den Widerrufsrechr und zum Anderen einen Verweis auf den Paragraphen 5e Konsumentenschutzgesetz, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob der auch in Deutschland gilt.
Soltet es mal probieren, mache ich als Opfer nämlich auch!

Ach ja: Die Firma bietet mehrere Seiten an, nicht nur die sms-Sparte.


----------



## UlliZ (24 März 2006)

*unterschiedliches Recht*

Österreich, Schweiz und D. sind 3 vollkommen unterschiedliche Rechtsgebiete, wenn sich auch vieles ähnelt und die Wurzeln (römisches Recht) die gleichen sind, ganz im Gegesatz zum "case law" im angelsächsischen Raum.

Also daß die Jungs aus Büttelborn nach österreichischem Recht versuchen werden, vor den dortigen Gerichten den Anspruch zivilrechtlich durchzusetzen wage ich mal zu bezweifeln 
Ich bezweifle sogar, daß sie es in ihrer Heimat tun werden. Warten wir es doch einfach mal ab.


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2006)

hallo
meine mutter hatte mehrmals zu verschiedenen tageszeiten den RA anzurufen(also die nr. , die auf seinem schreiben steht) aber es ist immer bestzt also ein fake!!
ich habe von der verbraucherzentrale in musterbrief bekommen, den umgeschrieben und abgeschickt...nun hoffe ich natürlich auch, dass ich nichts bezaheln brauche...
abwarten und mut zusprechen!:=)
bye


----------



## blutorange (24 März 2006)

*opfer*

hey ihr bin auch so n opfer der brüder [edit] ...war auf der suche nach lehrstellen und bin aud´f deren seite gelandet wo man die xbox gewinnen kann und hab (falschen)namen und so angegeben.... aber das kleingedruckte total übersehendann kam am 07 märz die bekannte rechnung von 84 €uro. hab aber meine mails erst wieder am 21 märz abgerufen und sofort auf mein wiederrufsrecht bestanden und denen eine mail geschickt und das ich den "vertrag"sofort wieder kündigen will. ich bin mir jetzt auch nicht sicher ob der wiederruf noch in der frist war und der brief ist auch nicht direkt "professionell geschrieben da ich so etwas noch nie schreiben mußte...das peinliche daran ist auch das ich schon über 18 bin...naja ich warte jetzt auch mal was zurückkommt........... :roll: 
lg orange

_editiert siehe NUB modaction _


----------



## Reducal (24 März 2006)

jamee83 schrieb:
			
		

> meine mutter hatte mehrmals zu verschiedenen tageszeiten den RA anzurufen...


Wozu soll der Anruf gut sein? Du glaubst doch wohl nicht ernsthaft, dass der Herr Anwalt zum plaudern aufgelegt ist. Der hat ein Mandat übernommen und das wird nun entsprechend  umgesetzt. Nun gilt es gleiches mit gleichem zu begegnen - schreibe z. B. einen Brief oder übergib die Sache (in eigenem Ermessen) selbst einem Anwalt. Überstürzen würde ich das allerdings nicht, da hier mit der Zeit guter Rat nicht teuer ist.


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2006)

Hi Ihr "Mitbetrofenen"!

Wirklich nett zu lesen, dass es doch noch mehrere Leute gibt, die auch in "höherem" Alter (sprich über 18...) noch auf solche Sachen reinfallen! 
War (und bin eigentlich immer noch) selber immer total vorsichtig, bei solchen Seiten. Hab mich allerdings in diesem Fall völlig von dieser schönen X-Box blenden lassen!  *ärger*  :evil: 

Hab mich deshalb natürlich auch mit vollem Namen usw. angemeldet... (ich wollte ja unbedingt diese schöne X-Box) Hab jetzt heut ein Schreiben an die Herren S.  gefaxt und warte auch einfach mal ab, was passiert! 

Eins weis ich auf jeden Fall sicher, Geld bekommen die keins von mir! 

Schönen Tag noch!


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2006)

jamee83 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> meine mutter hatte mehrmals zu verschiedenen tageszeiten den RA anzurufen(also die nr. , die auf seinem schreiben steht) aber es ist immer bestzt also ein fake!!
> ich habe von der verbraucherzentrale in musterbrief bekommen, den umgeschrieben und abgeschickt...nun hoffe ich natürlich auch, dass ich nichts bezaheln brauche...
> abwarten und mut zusprechen!:=)
> bye



Man weiß ja bereits aus der Probino-Geschichte, dass bei Herrn T. meistens "Kein Anschluss unter dieser Nummer" ist.

Netzwelt hat ja einen interessanten Artikel zu dem Herrn Diplom-Juristen unter Ratgeber/Netsheriff eingestellt.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (24 März 2006)

Vielleicht ist da noch die 0180-er Nummer angegeben, die der Staatsanwalt stillegte ??


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2006)

*Re: vornamen-heute.com*



			
				sunshine schrieb:
			
		

> hey du! ich steh vor deim gleichen problem..meine kleine schwester hat sich auch auf dieser "lustigen" seite angemeldet...hab auch einen brief bekommen, ich sollte 123 euro bezahlen...! kannst du mir bitte helfen?! wohin hast du da angerufen??? hast du zufällig auch bei diesem ra angerufen??!
> 
> bitte um antwort!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> lg




Mein Sohn ist 13 Jahre alt und hat sich auch dort angemeldet (mit falschem Namen und falschem Geburtsdatum). Die Rechnung kam am 17.03.06. Mein Rechtsanwalt gab mir heute Bescheid: Wir zahlen auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2006)

*DIE HERREN AUS BÜTTELBORN BZW GROß-GERAU*

Hallöchen!!!
Das wundert mich ja gar nicht das hier schon einige einträge sind...die Firma ist echt zum brechen!!!!!!
Ich war/bin auch auf der suche nach einer Lehrstelle und hab mich auch dort angemeldet...Die AGBs hab ich mir nicht dürchgelesen....
Ich war gestern bei der Verbracherzentrale...habe jetzt nächste Woche noch einen Termin bei nem RA...
Da einer Bekanntes das gleiche passiert is sind wir schon mal zu 2.
Is schon komisch...welcher mensch der eine Lehrstelle sucht kann 84 € bezahlen is doch totaler humbug...
Ich überlege wirklich dort mal hinzufahren...ist nicht weit von mir entfernt.
Mittlerweile sind die Herren ja auch umgezogen...Büttelborn - Groß Gerau!
Kann man da nicht die Polizei einschalten...
Man kann doch nachweisen das man keine Leistungen bekommt also ist das [edit] ..ich werd mich die Tage nochmal schlau machen...

Ich ärger mich soooooo :evil:


----------



## rolf76 (24 März 2006)

*Re: DIE HERREN AUS BÜTTELBORN BZW GROß-GERAU*



			
				Frauchen schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man da nicht die Polizei einschalten...
> Man kann doch nachweisen das man keine Leistungen bekommt also ist das [edit] ..ich werd mich die Tage nochmal schlau machen...


Wenn es darum geht, irreführende Angebote effektiv zu bekämpfen, ist das Wettbewerbsrecht (UWG) wirksamer und schneller als das Strafrecht. 
Mit Abmahnung und einstweiliger Verfügung kann ein Anbieter erheblich schneller "gestoppt" werden als mit langsamen Ermittlungen und Strafverhandlungen. Siehe dazu Wer verfolgt Verstöße gegen das UWG? (blaue Schrift anklicken)

Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos findest Du unter Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos (blaue Schrift anklicken).


----------



## Hoppelhasi (24 März 2006)

*tiere-heute*

Hi alle zusammen!
Habe vor einer Woche die 2.Mahnung bekommen.Schrieb nochmals eine Mail.
Heute bekamen wir Post vom RA Herrn O.T. soll nun 123€ löhnen innerhalb 10 Tagen.
Hab nächste woche einen Termin bei der VZ. Etwas mulmig wird einen schon dabei!!
Aber es ist halt eine riesen sauerei was die so treiben! :x 

Noch an "elrese" wann wird es denn im MDR gesendet??

Tschau bis bald


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2006)

*lehrstellen....*

Hallo...hab einen widerspruch per e-mail verfasst und mich drauf bezogen dass die keinerlei leistungen für das geld bieten und dass wenn sie die kündigung nicht akzeptieren würden ich mich an einen RA wenden würde.
so dies bekam ich dann als antwort


> Sehr geehrte(r) Kund(e)in,
> 
> hiermit kündigen wir Ihren Vertrag fristgerecht nach 2 Jahren. Die Zugangsdaten werden dann automatisch aus dem System gelöscht.
> 
> ...


ja ist zwar irgendwie verwirrend weil die 2jahre ja noch gar nicht um sind sondern nur paar wochen...aber hab mich trotzdem gefreut und dachte die sache ist jetz endlich mal gegessen. 
naja anscheinend hab ich falsch gedacht oder bei denen hat sich wieder der "kleine Fehlerteufel" eingeschlichen  denn heute bekam ich das





> Büttelborn, den 24.03.2006 Mahnung
> 
> 
> Sehr geehrte Frau ****,
> ...



ich werde auf keinen fall zahlen und akteptiere mal deren "fristgerechte Kündigung"  :lol:  :evil: mal sehen was noch kommt, denke aber nicht viel da ich hier noch nix davon gelesen habe dass die mal gegen jemanden strafrechtlich vorgegangen sind..
FINDE ES ECHT TOLL DASS ES SO EIN FORUM GIBT!!!   :bussi: sonst hätte ich bestimmt gezahlt, war total geschockt als die rechnung kam..
thx @ all

*[Persönliche Daten gelöscht - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Nivea (25 März 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

ist schon traurig. Da ist man seit Jahren Internetnutzer und hört auch von solche dubiosen Anbietern und fällt trotzdem darauf rein... Ich muss gestehen ich habe die 84,00 Euro für das 1. Jahr überwiesen weil ich dachte, nungut Du hast Dir die scheiße eingebrockt also löffelst Du sie wieder aus aber nachdem ich dann mal recherchiert hab und auf dieses Forum gestoßen bin bin ich ehrlich gesagt froh nicht allein zu sein.

Ich habe sofort per Mail ne Kündigung geschrieben und (natürlich) keine Antwort darauf erhalten, auch diese tolle Hotline... da geht natürlich keiner ran es läuft nur ein Band, ich gehe davon aus dass ne Kündigung per Fax ebenfalls nichts bringt und dieser Saftladen keinen Briefkasten hat...

Das tolle an der ganzen Sache ist, ich habe denen das Geld überwiesen, kann ich anhand eines Kontoauszuges belegen, habe aber deren tolle Kundennummer vorne "vor-" nicht angegeben sodass die ... den Betrag nicht zu Ordnen können, ist klar... die haben ja nur die Nummer, den Namen und die Rechnungsnummer. Ganz ehrlich mir war/ist zum heulen zu Mute wenn ich das alles hier lese.

Ich werde den 2. Betrag auf keinen Fall überweisen und denke ich werde meinen Rechtsanwalt einschalten um da einigermaßen glimpflich wieder rauszu kommen. Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen wie es in der heutigen Zeit solchen Firmen ermöglicht werden kann auf solch eine Art das Geld von Nutzern abzuzocken... sowas sollte vom Gesetz her verboten sein.

Vornamen-Heute.com hat für mich in keinster Weise den Wert von 84,00 Euro pro Jahr und für mich reine Abzocke.

Es Grüß

Nivea


----------



## Rena (25 März 2006)

Hallo !

Bin froh, den Weg in euer Forum gefunden zu haben. Meine minderjährige Tochter ist auch auf diese [...] reingefallen. Auf Mails reagieren sie nicht Stattdessen bekommen wir nur Strafandrohungen und jetzt die Mahnung.Habe auch versucht es telefonisch zu regeln, aber da läuft die nächste [...], ein Ansageband. Schriftlich mit Einschreiben und Rückschein , hat bisher auch kein Erfolg gebracht. Habs nach Büttelborn geschickt, heute kommt eine Mahnung per Mail aus Groß- Gerau.
Nächste Woche habe ich einen Termin beim Verbraucherschutz, am Telefon hat man mir gesagt, auf keinen Fall zahlen und keine Ausweiskopie meiner Tochter schicken. Das haben sie nämlich verlangt.Meine Nerven sind ganz schön angespannt, aber darauf setzen diese Typen, damit man einfach aufgibt und zahlt.Wenn nicht bald Ruhe ist, werde ich mir einen Anwalt nehmen, alles lasse ich mir auch nicht gefallen, schon garnicht wenn es um meine Tochter geht.

LG Rena :cry:

_[Zwei Worte entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## vb-king (25 März 2006)

auch ich und ein freund sind reingefallen bei w*w.sms-heute.com

wir sind beide 13 und haben ein anwaltsschreiben, aber keine rechnung bekommen. sind wir beide überhaupt geschäftsfähig? sollen wir diese kündigung schreiben? werden sie überhaupt ETWAS tun, wenn wir nicht zahlen? HELP!!!


----------



## Wembley (25 März 2006)

In solchen Fällen immer gern genommen: Grundsätzliches über Online Abos:

Unterteilt in Kapitel wie "Besteht ein bindender Vertrag?" (inkl. Anmeldung von Minderjährigen), Widerruf, Anfechtung usw.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=137363#137363

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2006)

der abschluss dieses vertrages war ohne einwilligung. also könen die uns mal, oder?


----------



## vb-king (25 März 2006)

das war ich(vergessen einloggen)


----------



## rolf76 (25 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> der abschluss dieses vertrages war ohne einwilligung. also könen die uns mal, oder?


Wenn Du auf so was stehst...

Ansonsten zeigen die bisherigen Berichte, dass manche Anbieter in den AGBs regeln, dass sich nur Erwachsene anmelden dürften. Bei einer Anmeldung Minderjähriger wird akzeptiert, dass ohne Genehmigung der Eltern kein Vertrag besteht. Dafür wollen manche Anbieter dann aber Schadensersatz von den Minderjährigen, die sich angeblich in betrügerischer Absicht angemeldet hätten.

Dazu kannst Du schon einmal ab http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=135681#135681 und die darauf folgenden Postings lesen.


----------



## CHixxo (25 März 2006)

*Hallo an alle, habe mich kürzlich erst angemeldet!*

Es ist doch irgendwie erbärmlich von mir... Da sieht man vor Kurzem erst in den Nachrichten einen Bericht über die Abzocker, aber dann melde ich mich ein paar Tage später dann doch ganz arglos auf songtexte-heute.de an. Ich bin so richtig böse mit mir.

Ich als Hilfesuchender bin auf dieses Forum gestoßen. Ich habe denen nach Rechnungserhalt (vorgestern) eine Mail geschickt, in der ich mich darauf berufen habe, dass das Widerrufsrecht nicht eindeutig in den hastig überflogenen AGBs zu sehen war, wie es der Gesetzgeber vorschreibt. Heute haben sie das abgeschmettert und fordern 84 Euro von mir.

Meine Situation ist, dass mein Name, soweit ich weiß auch meine Adresse, und mein Alter (bin noch 15) falsch sind. Da ich kürzlich erst meinen Eltern ein wenig Kummer bereitet habe, will ich sie nicht damit belasten und sie bitten sich einzuschalten.
Ohne konkrete Beratung in meinem Fall zu erbitten, frage ich jetzt mal, in der Hoffnung auf Anregungen in meinem weiteren Vorgehen, ganz allgeimein: Wisst ihr, was passiert, wenn ich ab sofort einfach nichts mehr mache? Und meint ihr, die besorgen sich einen richterlichen Beschluss, wo sie selbst natürlich auch keine weiße Weste haben?

Danke für eure Kommentare
Gruß CHixxo


----------



## rolf76 (25 März 2006)

CHixxo schrieb:
			
		

> was passiert, wenn ich ab sofort einfach nichts mehr mache? Und meint ihr, die besorgen sich einen richterlichen Beschluss, wo sie selbst natürlich auch keine weiße Weste haben?


Mit richterlichem Beschluss meinst Du wahrscheinlich einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid. Informationen zum Mahnbescheid gibt es hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1986

Der Mahnbescheid wird zwar von einem Amtsgericht verschickt, wird aber ohne eingehende Prüfung der Rechtslage durch einen Richter auf einen bloßen Antrag hin erlassen. Der Mahnbescheid ist eigentlich das falsche Instrument, wenn zu erkennen ist, dass der Schuldner die Forderung bestreitet. Er ist für die Fälle gedacht, in denen ein Schuldner die Forderung akzeptiert, aber nicht zahlen kann, und soll dem Gläubiger auf einfachem Wege (ohne Gerichtsverhandlung) einen vollstreckungsfähigen Titel für die spätere Zwangsvollstreckug verschaffen.

Ich weiß nicht inwiefern dies auf den hier diskutierten Anbieter zutrifft, aber dubiose Anbieter versuchen in der Regel, die sich wehrenden Opfer mit Mahnungen und Inkassoschreiben zu zermürben. Sollte tatsächlich ein (an sich nicht sinnvoller) gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid geschickt werden, dürfte dies ein weiterer Zermürbungsversuch sein. Denn bei einem Widerspruch gegen den Widerspruch kommt es nicht automatisch zu einer Gerichtsverhandlung, sondern nur dann, wenn der Anbieter oder das Opfer nach rechtzeitigem Widerspruch die Durchführung des streitigen Verfahrens beantragen. Dies gibt dem Anbieter die Möglichkeit, noch einmal den Schwanz einzuziehen.

*In diesem Forum wurde bislang aber nur von sehr wenigen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheiden berichtet und bei den in diesem Forum diskutierten ungewollten Abonnementabschlüssen bisher noch gar nicht.*

_*Edit: Richtigstellung einer missverständlichen Passage*_


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2006)

Hallo CHixxo

ich stehe vor genau dem gleichem Problem wie du... Noch minderjährig (17) , falscher Name, Adresse eingegeben. Ich bin zunächst zu dem Entschluss gekommen, nichts zu tun... Wenn weitere Bescheide von den Anbietern kommen sollten, werde ich schon irgendwann mit meinen Eltern darüber reden. Aber so erstmal abwarten...  :-?


----------



## CHixxo (25 März 2006)

Aha. Es freut mich zu sehen, wie rasch hier auf Beiträge geantwortet wird.
Aber mal ne eher technische Frage: Dass diese "Geschäftsmänner" die IP des Rechners zum Zeitpunkt der Anmeldung zurückverfolgen können, steht ja außer Frage. Aber haben die überhaupt die Mittel, allein mit der IP und der e-Mail-Adresse (dort habe ich vorsichtshalber auch von Beginn an unstimmige Daten angegeben) den Benutzer einfach so zurückzuverfolgen?

/edit: @Janni: Es gibt bestimmt noch viel mehr solche Fälle von unserer Sorte. Es gibt bestimmt viele, die dieses Forum betrachten in der Hoffnung, eine Lösung auf ihr bekanntes Problem zu finden. Es wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht, wenn wir gegenseitig uns auf dem Laufenden halten (per Privatnachricht oder im Forum) wie wir die Situation handhaben.


----------



## Reducal (25 März 2006)

Ana schrieb:
			
		

> ....anscheinend hab ich falsch gedacht oder bei denen hat sich wieder der "kleine Fehlerteufel" eingeschlichen


Du liegst falsch und es gibt hier keinen Fehler im Ablauf. Natürlich haben die Groß Gerauer die Kündigung nach zwei Jahren akzeptiert. Das heißt aber nicht, dass sie nun nicht auch die Vergütung auf die zwei Jahren von Dir wollen. Lass Dir was einfallen.



			
				CHixxo schrieb:
			
		

> Aber haben die überhaupt die Mittel, allein mit der IP und der e-Mail-Adresse (dort habe ich vorsichtshalber auch von Beginn an unstimmige Daten angegeben) den Benutzer einfach so zurückzuverfolgen?


Nein, die IP keinesfalls und die E-Mail-Adresse eher auch nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2006)

ich fänd es auch nicht schlecht wenn wir uns gegenseitig auf dem laufenden halten.. gerade weil wir beide ja eigentlich in genau derselben situation stecken   
aber wenn ich höre dass allein über ip oder email adresse eigentlich nichts zurückverfolgt werden kann, beruhigt mich das schon sher... denn mehr haben sie von mir nicht


----------



## Reducal (25 März 2006)

...das heißt nicht, dass es nicht zurückverfolgbar ist. Doch dazu braucht es Polizei und Staatsanwalt. Doch ob die jetzt in Groß Gerauer Büttel. _[-borner]_ tatsächlich eine Strafanzeige erstatten, ist bislang hier noch nicht erlebt worden.


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2006)

aber als betrug geht auch nicht, wegen straffhigkeit (ab 14 Jahren), oder?


----------



## CHixxo (25 März 2006)

Also ich denke, wenn die an mein Geld wollen, sollen die gefälligst auch Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft einschalten. Nur zu. Denn dann geh ich mit meinen Eltern auch vor Gericht, die werden sich darauf nicht einlassen.

Ich denke, ich riskier's und warte erst einmal ab. Aber ich glaub, zu gegebener Stunde erzähl ich meinen Eltern schon davon, dass ich in die Falle von solchen Bauernfängern getappt bin. Sie werden sich schon wieder abregen und ich habe (vor allen Dingen hier im Forum) gut recherchiert und denke, ausreichend gerüstet für alle Eventualitäten zu sein.

Außerdem: Ich habe vor einiger Zeit mal ein Schülerbetriebspraktikum bei einer Frankfurter ÖPNV-Betreibergesellschaft gemacht und weiß deswegen auch, wie solche Inkasso-Unternehmen (dort handelte es sich um Schwarzfahrer) operieren. Die IP (und meine e-Mail-Adresse, aber die von w*b.de haben auch höchstens meine IP, mehr nicht) ist deren einzige Chance, an mich ranzukommen.

Insofern: Sollen sie kommen und mich holen  . Wenn sich was bei mir tut, werde ich die Community hier auf dem Laufenden halten.


----------



## vb-king (25 März 2006)

sags besser gleich den eltern, den da es sich um richtige [edit] handelt, werden sie schon verständnis zeigen :tröst:

_ editiert sieh NUB modaction _


----------



## Reducal (25 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> aber als betrug geht auch nicht, wegen straffhigkeit (ab 14 Jahren), oder?


...geht immer, blos das Ergebnis der Ermittlungen und damit die Entscheidungen über den Ausgang eines Verfahrens stellt auf die Stafbarkeit ab.


> Beispiel wäre ein minderjähriger Räuber/Dieb/Mörder - auch hier steht zuerst die Klärung des Sachverhalts im Vordergrund.


----------



## vb-king (25 März 2006)

zwischen "betrug" (wie die es bezeichnen) und einen mord/diebstahl/raub ist aer ein großer unterschied. und wenn, mehr als eine kleine bewährung bekomme ich net  :lol:

PS: Außerdem hol ich mir in diesem fall eh einen anwalt

PS2: weiß jemand, ob die [] schonmal auf betrug plädiert (100%ig falsch geschrieben) haben?

PS3: wenn müssen die nen schadenersatz zahlen, weil ich einen psychischen schock erlitten habe, als ich die rechnung sah. ich getrau mich kaum noch ins internet!

*[Virenscanner: u.a. Namen entfernt]*


----------



## CHixxo (25 März 2006)

Ich hatte letztes Halbjahr ne eins minus in Deutsch und denke, dass das 95%ig richtig geschrieben ist.

Es haben jetzt schon einige mehrmals gemeint, dass ihnen noch nie ein Fall zu Ohren gekommen ist, wo die vor Gericht gezogen sind. Mir auch nicht, wobei ich mich erst seit ein paar Tagen mit dem Thema befasse.


----------



## vb-king (25 März 2006)

na dann mach ich's so: 

1. zur arbeiter kammer gehen und beraten lassen
2. abwarten

PS: hurra,  ich habe plädiert mit meinem deutsch vierer richtig geschrieben!!


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2006)

Nja i gesell mich zu euch hab den [] gleich dreimal am Hals zweimal davon selbst vershculden und das andere mal sicher ned! Aber immer die tollen brüder! Hab leider einmal gezahlt aber eins weiß i i zahl nix mehr! und bei dem probenzauber [] wenn de nix schicken verklag i sie! Was ja vielleicht gar ned so schlecht is! ZWar schade um des Geld aber was solls!
Leute wenn ma uns zusammen tun reiß ma de tollen Brüpder nieder! Was meinst?

*[Virenscanner: 2 Wörter entfernt]*


----------



## Nivea (25 März 2006)

CHixxo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, ich riskier's und warte erst einmal ab. Aber ich glaub, zu gegebener Stunde erzähl ich meinen Eltern schon davon, dass ich in die Falle von solchen [edit] getappt bin. Sie werden sich schon wieder abregen und ich habe (vor allen Dingen hier im Forum) gut recherchiert und denke, ausreichend gerüstet für alle Eventualitäten zu sein.



Tu Dir den Gefallen und rede gleich mit Ihnen bevor es zu spät ist. Kannst Ihnen ja gerne sagen dass auch andere auf diese [edit]  reingefallen sind...    Ich bin auch schon alt genug und habe es meinen Eltern auch gesagt, gemeinsam kriegt man das schon hin also trau Dich und am Besten zeigst Du Ihnen gleich das Board hier 

_editiert modaction _


----------



## CHixxo (25 März 2006)

Nivea schrieb:
			
		

> also trau Dich und am Besten zeigst Du Ihnen gleich das Board hier



Hätte ich sowieso getan, schließlich wär es ganz gut, dass sie sehen, dass es Leute gibt, die wissen, was zu tun ist.  :thumb:


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2006)

*Re: tiere-heute*

ach du hast 2 mahnungen bekommen??
bei mir kam das schreiben von dem herrn t. schon nach der esrten rechnung...
ich sollte bis zum 21.3 bezahlt haben und nen tag später hatte ich den brief von ihm im kasten...is doch echt ne frechheit...es hätte ja auch sein können, dass mein geld schon unterwegs war, das ich eh nie bezahlt hätte----tztztztz----
bin echt gespannt wie viele noch so "dumm" und abergläubig waren um sich so reinlegen zulassen...*grummel*
is echter mist...hoffe für mich und für euch alle betroffenen, dass die ganze sache gut ausgeht und wir wirklich nichts blechen brauchen...
lg jamee


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (26 März 2006)

Der Herr T. aus O. scheint sich ja zum bevorzugten Inkassierer der A*******branche zu entwickeln - nach Probino jetzt die Sch********* !

Der zieht die wohl magisch an.


----------



## Hoppelhasi (26 März 2006)

*tiere-heute*

An  "Jamee 83"

Hi! Und jetzt wartest du einfach ab?
Was als nächstes kommt!   :roll: 
Oder hast Du noch mal ein Wiederspruch an den O.T. in Osnab...k verfaßt!
Denn so weit bin ich jetzt auch.
Tschü


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2006)

Hallo an alle,

auch wir haben eine Rechnung der S[] Brüder erhalten. Ich vermute mal, dass meine Tochter (13 Jahre) sich da irgendwie angemeldet hat. Es sind auch oft viele Klassenkameraden hier und dann surfen die schon mal rum. 

Nun gut, zu ändern ist es nicht mehr. Ich sehe die Sache aber erstmal gelassen. Ich habe mich mal im Internet über die Brüder etwas schlau gemacht. Man kann erkennen, dass []. Deshalb denke ich, sie werden es nicht auf eine Gerichtsverhandlung (die sie sicherlich verlieren) ankommen lassen. 

Wir haben einen Widerspruch per Einschreiben mit Nachweis abgeschickt. Ob er ankommt scheint noch fraglich. Aber wir haben umgehend reagiert. Zusätzlich habe ich das Ganze noch mal per E-Mail verschickt. Wird wahrscheinlich dort untergehen. Habe aber alle ausgehenden und eingehenden Mails gespeichert. Damit wir was in der Hand haben. 

Ich denke mal, dass wir auch eine Mahnung und ein Anwaltschreiben bekommen werden. Erst wenn der Mahnbescheid kommt, werden wir reagieren. Bis dahin werde ich eine Mappe anlegen (mit den E-Mails und Hinweise über die Brüder). Damit weden wir (wenn es überhaupt soweit kommt) zum Gericht gehen. Die Brüder sind im Internet mit ihren Machenschaften recht bekannt. 

Wir denken, die wollen die Leute nur einschüchtern, damit auch viele aus Angst zahlen. Also, auf keinen Fall zahlen und nicht verrückt machen. Ich glaube der Spuk dauert nicht mehr lange. Dann müssen die sich wieder was Neues einfallen lassen.  :lol:

*[Virenscanner: Namen sowie Ausdruck entfernt]*


----------



## rolf76 (26 März 2006)

Hallo annetti, klingt doch alles überlegt. 

Vielleicht noch eine ergänzende Anmerkung:


			
				annetti schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben einen Widerspruch per Einschreiben mit Nachweis abgeschickt.


Immer überlegen, ob im konkreten Einzelfall neben dem Widerspruch noch das Bestreiten des Abschlusses eines entgeltlichen Vertrags, eine Verweigerung der Genehmigung durch die Eltern oder eine Anfechtung (z.B. wegen Irrtums) in Betracht kommen, siehe näher unter Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos (blaue Schrift anklicken).

Für den Fall, dass neben dem Widerspruch noch weitere Erklärungen in Betracht kommen, ist es grundsätzlich sinnvoll, alle Erklärungen auf einmal zu verschicken.


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2006)

Hallo Rolf,

ich würde gerne mein Schreiben mal hier einstellen. Weiß aber nicht, ob das so erlaubt ist. Bin (ehrlich gesagt) das erste Mal in einem Forum. 

Also, wenn ich grünes Licht bekomme, schick ich mal meine Schreiben.


----------



## rolf76 (26 März 2006)

Anonymisiert (Personennamen unkenntlich machen) sehr gerne, über seinen eigenen Fall zu berichten ist nicht verboten und hilfreich.


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2006)

also hier das erste Schreiben:


Name und Anschrift						Datum

Angeblicher Vertrag sms-xxxxx

Rücktritt gemäß §§ 6, 5e KSCHG


Sehr geehrte Geschäftsführung,

Hiermit erkläre ich, dass ich keinen Vertrag mit ihrer Firma abgeschlossen habe. Ich habe nie Ihre Internetseite besucht oder irgendetwas angeklickt um einen Vertrag abzuschließen. Da unser Computer von mehreren Personen und auch minderjährigen Schülern genutzt wird, kann es sein, dass jemand unbeabsichtigt auf Ihre Seite gekommen ist.

Nachdem ich Ihre E-Mail Rechnung erhalten habe, habe ich mir einige Informationen über Ihre Machenschaften im Internet angefordert. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass Sie ihre Anschrift in der letzten Zeit mehrmals geändert haben. Außerdem habe ich erfahren, dass schon mehrere Schüler auf Ihre Internetseiten hereingefallen sind. Da Sie die gesetzlichen Erfordernisse gem. § 6 KSCH nicht erfüllt haben, ist ein eventuell unwissentlich geschlossener Vertrag mit Ihrer Firma ungültig und die Zahlungsaufforderung hinfällig. 

Hiermit erkläre ich, dass mein Kind zum Zeitpunkt des angeblichen Vertragsschlusses unter 14 Jahre alt war, daher nicht geschäftsfähig und strafmündig ist und somit kein rechtsgültiger Vertragsabschluss besteht. Der Inhaber eines Internetanschlusses ist auch nicht für seinen PC-Anschluss haftbar zu machen, auch nicht wenn ein Minderjähriger unberechtigt einen Online-Vertrag abschließen sollte (Gerichtsurteil bereits vorhanden).

Ich trete aus jedem gültigen Rechtsgrund, insbesondere gem. § 5e KSCHG von einem eventuell unwissentlich geschlossenen Vertrag mit Ihrer Firma, mit sofortiger Wirkung zurück. 

Ich ersuche um schriftliche Bestätigung des Erhalts dieser Nachricht und darauf folgend, um Löschung sämtlicher von mir bzw. meinem Kind bei Ihnen gespeicherter Daten. Weiters untersage ich ausdrücklich die Weitergabe meiner Daten/der Daten meines Kindes an Dritte. Sollten Sie weiterhin unaufgefordert Nachrichten an mich/mein Kind versenden, werde ich die Bundesdatenschutzbehörde und die Datenschutzkommission verständigen und die Staatsanwaltschaft einschalten. Mit der Verbraucherschutzzentrale habe ich mich schon in Verbindung gesetzt.

Vertragsnummer: xxxx


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2006)

zweite Schreiben per E-Mail:

Sehr geehrte Geschäftsführung,



nach einem Kontakt mit der Verbraucherschutzzentrale und der Staatsanwaltschaft wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass die Voraussetzungen einer wirksamen Einbeziehung Allgemeiner Geschäftsbedingungen über das Internet nach wie vor umstritten sind. Wie im traditionellen Geschäftsverkehr gilt auch im elektronischen Geschäftsverkehr, dass diese sowohl gegenüber dem Verbraucher als auch im unternehmerischen Verkehr nach der Maßgabe der §§ 145 ff. BGB rechtsgeschäftlich erfolgen muss. Durch bloßes Einloggen des Nutzers ohne vorherigen rechtsgeschäftlichen Kontakt zwischen Verwender bzw. Anbieter und Nutzer können Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen keine Geltung erlangen, da hierdurch noch keine vertragliche Beziehung zwischen dem Nutzer und dem Anbieter entsteht. Die Homepage eines Anbieters ist   als bloße Aufforderung zum Vertragsschluss (sog.  invitatio ad offerendum) zu werten, sofern nicht im Einzelfall aufgrund der konkreten Leistungsbeschreibung und der unbedingten Bereitschaft des Anbieters, an jedermann zu leisten, ein Angebot zu erkennen ist. 



Ich kann nachweisen, dass Sie uns kein Widerrufsrecht schriftlich oder per E-Mail geschickt haben. Wie schon geschrieben, kann es nur möglich sein, dass meine minderjährige Tochter auf Ihre Seite gelangt ist. Hiermit erkläre ich, dass mein Kind zum Zeitpunkt des angeblichen Vertragsschlusses unter 14 Jahre alt war, daher nicht geschäftsfähig und strafmündig ist und somit kein rechtsgültiger Vertragsabschluss besteht. Der Inhaber eines Internetanschlusses ist auch nicht für seinen PC-Anschluss haftbar zu machen, auch nicht wenn ein Minderjähriger unberechtigt einen Online-Vertrag abschließen sollte (Gerichtsurteil bereits vorhanden).

Ich trete aus jedem gültigen Rechtsgrund, insbesondere gem. § 5e KSCHG von einem eventuell unwissentlich geschlossenen Vertrag mit Ihrer Firma, mit sofortiger Wirkung zurück. 



Ich ersuche um schriftliche Bestätigung des Erhalts dieser Nachricht. Erhalte ich nicht umgehend eine Nachricht von Ihnen werde ich zusätzlich noch die Bundesdatenschutzbehörde und die Datenschutzkommission  über Ihre Machenschaften informieren. Wie mir bei der Verbraucherzentrale mitgeteilt wurde, sind Sie dort schon bekannt. Ich werde alle ausgehenden und eingehenden E-Mails ausdrucken und auf meiner Festplatte speichern, damit wir im Streitfall gegen Sie vorgehen können.


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2006)

Ich habe überhaupt nur die Zahlungsaauforderung bekommen, da war nie ne Rechnug oder Mahnung als mail oder im postfach, aber das komihsce is ja, der Zettel mit der Unterschrift is fanz klar ne kopie, also der erste zettl is von nem tintenstarhldrucker und der zweite von nem hitzedrucker.

Ist das nicht komisch?
Und gelesen hab ich irgendwo, das wenn mann erst 13 ist ncoh keinen Vertarg abschlißen aknn, also mann ist ncoh nciht Rechtsfähig...

Ist da was dran?

ICQ# : (...)

Ich bitte um eine schnelle antwort, da ich das am Samstag eigezahlt haben sollte.

mfg


----------



## rolf76 (26 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Rücktritt gemäß §§ 6, 5e KSCHG
> Da Sie die gesetzlichen Erfordernisse gem. § 6 KSCH nicht erfüllt haben, ist ein eventuell unwissentlich geschlossener Vertrag mit Ihrer Firma ungültig und die Zahlungsaufforderung hinfällig.
> 
> Ich trete aus jedem gültigen Rechtsgrund, insbesondere gem. § 5e KSCHG von einem eventuell unwissentlich geschlossenen Vertrag mit Ihrer Firma, mit sofortiger Wirkung zurück.


Dies ist eine Erklärung nach österreichischem Recht. KSchG ist in Österreich nicht die Abkürzung für Kündigungsschutzgesetz, sondern für Konsumentenschutzgesetz. Der Rücktritt nach § 5e des österreichischen KSchG ist vergleichbar mit dem Widerruf nach §§ 355, 312d des deutschen BGB. 

In Deutschland wird unter "KSchG" das Kündigungsschutzgesetz verstanden, das den Kündigungsschutz von Arbeitnehmern gegenüber ihren Arbeitgebern regelt.

Die nach deutschem Recht in Betracht kommenden Erlärungen und Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos kann man >HIER< (blaue Schrift anklicken) nachlesen.


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2006)

*...-heute.com*

hallo ihr

ich bin auch leider davon betroffen. hab aber das problem in einer etwas anderen art. meine schwester wollte mir helfen bei der suche nach einer lehrstelle.sie ist über google an diese addresse gekommen und hat sich wg anmeldung gratis angemeldet. allerdings über meine daten und sie hat den zugang zu meiner e-mail d.h ich habe einige zeit später eine rechung zu geschickt bekommen.incl böser drohungen. mein vater hat dann geschrieben,dass der vertrag nicht rechtens ist , da meine schweszer gerade mal 12 jahre alt ist und keinen vertrag abschliessen darf. gemäss unseres rechts als erziehungsberächtigte wiederufen wir den vertrag, da er durch ihre minderjährigkeit nicht rechtskräftig ist.
die haben genatwortet und wollen eine kopie des ausweises haben,dann wäre der vertrag hinfällig. ABER sie werden eine schadensersatzklage gegen meine 12 jährige schwester einlegen.klingt sehr ubios. ich habe keine ausweis kopie geschickt, da ich soweit ich weiss nur die polizei befugt ist diese zu verlangen. wir wollten nun nicht mehr antworten, haben aber gestern eine mahnmail erhalten. weiss jetzt nicht wie ich darauf eingehen soll. ich hoffe mir kann jemd helfen und mir sagen wie ich in meinem fall auf die mahnmail zu antworten habe.werde aber auf keinen fall zahlen und hoffe das sie die minderjährigkei meiner sister anerkennen une endlich ruhe ist.
papa wird aber wohl trozdem eine anzeige erstatten wg bewusster täuschung.
würd mcih sehr freuen wenn ihr mir helfen könnt. auch bzgl wie es aussieht ob ich dazu verpflichtet bin eine kopie zu senden.

weiss jmd bis zu welchen rechtlichen schritten die gehen? erstatten die nach der mahnung wirklich anzeige?

kann mir jmd das mit den 6 monaten kündigungsfrist nochmal erklären???


tausend dank schon mal

hoffe ich kann bald wieder ruhigen mutes mein e e-mails checken.

lg nevazza

für ausführüliche antworten könnt ihr mir auch mailen
[...]

_[Mailadresse entfernt. (bh) http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10 ]_


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2006)

Habe eben noch mal was geschrieben, was haltet ihr davon. 

Annett :roll: 

Sehr geehrte Geschäftsführung,

ich habe mir Ihre Internetseite, auf der angeblich ein Vertrag abgeschlossen wurde, mal genauer angesehen. Wie man unschwer feststellen kann, findet sich der Hinweis auf die Kosten ganz unten auf der Seite und nicht im Anmeldebereich selbst, wo lediglich von einem „gratis“ Angebot die Rede ist. Zusätzlich sind die Seiten "geschickterweise" so gestaltet, dass man bei einer Standardauflösung von 1024x768 von dem Kostenhinweis nicht das Geringste sieht und auch keine Veranlassung zum Runterscrollen hat, weil der "Anmelden"-Button deutlich darüber angebracht ist. Ein Screenshot ist vorhanden und wird im Rechtsstreit gegen Sie verwendet.

Es handelt sich hierbei um eine irreführende Werbung im Sinne des § 5 UWG was zur Unwirksamkeit eines aufgrund dessen geschlossenen Vertrages führt. Ich teile Ihnen noch einmal mit, dass wir nicht auf Ihrer Seite waren oder irgendeinen Button gedrückt haben. Wie schon geschrieben, kann es nur sein, dass meine minderjährige Tochter Ihre Seite besucht hat. Wir haben ihr aber niemals die Erlaubnis erteilt, ein Abo abzuschließen. Wir werden ihr auch jetzt diese Erlaubnis nicht geben. Deshalb legen wir nach § 312d BGB Widerspruch ein. Wie uns bekannt ist, wurde Ihre Dienstleistung nicht in Anspruch genommen, deshalb zeigt auch § 312 Abs. 3 Nr. 2BGB keine Wirkung. Und wie Ihnen sicher bekannt ist, liegt es an Ihnen eine arglistige Täuschung im Sinne des § 123 BGB nachzuweisen.

Hiermit fechten wir Ihren Vertrag nach § 119 Abs. 1 BGB wegen eines Irrtums an. Falls überhaupt irgendjemand (ist noch nicht bewiesen) Ihren Anmeldebutton gedrückt hat, waren ihm die Folgen nicht klar. 

Sie können uns gerne auf Schadenersatzanspruch nach § 122 BGB verklagen. Wie es im § 122 BGB heißt, ist dem Anbieter der Schaden zu ersetzen, der ihm dadurch entstanden ist, dass der Konsument auf die Wirksamkeit der angefochtenen Erklärung vertraut hat. Dieses Vertrauen muss jedoch schutzwürdig sein. An dieser Schutzwürdigkeit fehlt es aber, wenn der Anfechtungsgegner den Irrtum veranlasst hat (Staudinger/Schmidt, BGB, § 242 RdNr. 396.)

Aufgrund der oben beschriebenen Darstellung nehmen Sie als Anbieter bewusst in Kauf, dass mögliche Kunden die möglichen Kosten übersehen. Hierfür spricht auch die Tatsache, dass die Zahlungsaufforderung erst nach der vermeintlichen Widerspruchsfrist verschickt wird und vorher ein entsprechender Hinweis per E-Mail nicht erfolgt.


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2006)

Hallo Nevazza,

soweit ich weiß warnt der Verbraucherschutz davor, eine Ausweiskopie zu verschicken. Falls es wirklich (glaube ich aber nicht) zum Rechtsstreit kommt, könnt ihr immer noch beweisen, dass deine Schwester minderjährig war. 

Bloß nicht verrückt machen. Die hoffen nur auf die Angst und Unsicherheit der Verbraucher. Viele zahlen aus Angst. So machen die ihr Geld. Auf keinen Fall zahlen. Die werden nie richtig vor Gericht gehen. Dann fliegt doch ihr fieses Geschäft auf. Die bereichern sich an der Unwissenheit der Leute und gegen die, die nicht zahlen werden sie (außer Drohungen) nichts unternehmen. 

Die hätten viel zu hohe Auslagen, wenn sie alle gescheiterten Gerichtsverhandlungen bezahlen müssen.


----------



## rolf76 (26 März 2006)

annetti schrieb:
			
		

> Es handelt sich hierbei um eine irreführende Werbung im Sinne des § 5 UWG was zur Unwirksamkeit eines aufgrund dessen geschlossenen Vertrages führt.


§ 5 UWG hat als solches keinen Einfluss auf die Wirksamkeit des Vertrages. Allerdings können die Umstände, die zu einer Irreführung nach § 5 UWG führen, auch dazu führen, dass der Anbieter eine Anmeldung nicht als auf einen entgeltlichen Vertrag gerichtete Willenserklärung des Anmeldenden verstehen darf. Näheres dazu in den Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos unter "Besteht ein bindender Vertrag" (blaue Schrift anklicken).



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ABER sie werden eine schadensersatzklage gegen meine 12 jährige schwester einlegen.


Lies mal ab http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=135681#135681 und die darauf folgenden Postings.



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> papa wird aber wohl trozdem eine anzeige erstatten wg bewusster täuschung.


Bevor eine Werbung den Tatbestand des Betrugs erfüllt, könnte vorher bereits der Straftatbestand der Strafbaren Werbung nach § 16 UWG erfüllt sein (an den die StA und Polizei oft nicht denken), siehe dazu hier (blaue Schrift anklicken).

Aber bitte berücksichtigen: Wenn es darum geht, irreführende Angebote effektiv zu bekämpfen, ist das Wettbewerbsrecht (UWG) wirksamer und schneller als das Strafrecht. Denn mit Abmahnung und einstweiliger Verfügung kann ein Anbieter erheblich schneller "gestoppt" werden als mit langsamen Ermittlungen und Strafverhandlungen. Siehe dazu Wer verfolgt Verstöße gegen das UWG? (blaue Schrift anklicken)


----------



## nevazza (26 März 2006)

hey leute,

hab interessante infos gefunden.....vielleicht helfen die uns ja weiter

das ist ein Anwalt aus Osnabrück (Niedersachsen) der seine Dienste auch übers Internet anbietet:
w*w.forderungseinzug.de
heißt [edit]  und seine ideologie lautet: schnelles geld ist gutes geld!
ansonsten steht da nix außer dass du ihn auch übers internet beauftragen kannst, was schließlich bedeutet, dass der seinen Mandanten nicht einmal kennt.


lg nevazza


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2006)

*songtexte-heute.com oder alle anderen *****-heute.com*

Hallo, an alle anderen Betroffenen ber Brüder A&M Schm.. aus B...

Auch meine Tochter(13) ist Opfer dieser Brüder A&M Schm... aus B.. geworden. 
Auf der Suche nach Songtexten ist sie auf die Seite songtexte-heute.com hereingefallen.
Unser momentaner Stand ist:
1.) Rechnung (84€) per email an meine Tochter (hatte sie uns gegenüber noch verheimlicht)
2.) Mahnung per email, mit der sich an uns gewandt hat und auf die ich dann reagiert habe
und angefangen habe im Netz zu suchen.
3.) Brief des Rechtsanwalts O. T. aus O. auf den ich aber nicht mehr reagieren werde.

Es sind sehr viele verschiedene Seiten im Netz über die die mit der gleichen Masche [...] versuchen.
Eine Liste dieser [...] findet ihr hier (wahrscheinlich nicht mal vollständig):
[...]
-- ABER NICHT NOCHMAL AKTIVIEREN, SONST WERDEN ES NOCHMAL 84€ --
Es sind sicherlich viele Tausende von Betroffene, die auf diese Seiten hereingefallen sind.
ALSO auf KEINEN FALL irgendwann irgendetwas bezahlen !!!
Von diesen vielleicht 1-2% der Leute, die sich durch Drohungen einschüchtern lassen leben diese Leute.
In meinen Fall ist meine Tochter auf songtexte-heute hereingefallen. 
Nach Rechnung (mit Drohungen), Mahnung, kam jetzt der Brief vom Anwalt. 
Einem Herrn [...] aus O.. Auch dieser Name ist im Netz aus ähnliche früheren Aktionen (Probino.de, winow.de) hinreichend bekannt:
http://www.daserste.de/plusminus/be...5hu0g8oj~cm.asp
Hier sind wohl auch Ermittlungen im Gange.
Das neue Betätigungsfeld des Herrn T scheint nun seit Anfang des Jahres in der Zusammenarbeit mit den Brüdern A&M S... aus B... zu sein. (gleich und gleich gesellt sich halt gern)
Eine sehr hilfreiche Seite, wie man sich verhalten sollte, findet ihr auch hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13690

Also VIELEN, VIELEN DANK an Rolf76 !!!!!!

Also RUHE bewahren und nicht zahlen !! Erst wenn ein GERICHTLICHER Mahnbescheid kommt wird es ernst. Dann MÜSST ihr Widerspruch gegen diesen einlegen !! Auf die Mahnung der Brüder habe ich reagiert und mitgeteilt, das ich nicht zahlen werde, da ein bindender Vertrag nicht existiert, (siehe letzten link oben)
(bis jetzt hat noch keiner einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid erhalten)
Die müssten das Geld von euch einklagen, was sie niemals machen würden, da ihnen kein Gericht Recht geben würde.

Was mich nur besonders ärgert, ist die Tatsache, das hauptsächlich Kinder und Jugendliche [...] und eingeschüchtert werden.
1.) Gibt man bei google den Begriff "songtexte" ein, bekommt man songtexte-heute.com als 1. !!!! link . Teilweise sogar oben rechts als gesonderte Anzeige. z.B. in der Form:

170000 Songtexte gratis
mit diesem Programm finden sie
alle Songtexte sofort - Tipp!
songtexte-heute.com

Warum werden diese Seiten nicht entfernt, obwohl man doch weis, das sie zum [...] dienen ??
2.) Wie kann es sein, das ein Herr [...] sich noch Anwalt nennen darf ??
Gibt es keine Anwaltskammer, die derart schwarze Schafe aus ihrer Herde entfernen kann?
3.) Warum gibt es keine zentrale Anlaufstelle für Internet[...] ?
Oder gibt es die?? Wenn ja bitte posten

Weis jemand, ob sich irgendwelche Medien bereits in Sachen A&M Schm... recherchieren ? (BIZZ, Stern-TV oder ander ??) Müsste doch ein gefundenes Fressen für Reportagen sein.
Werde mich jetzt erstmal an PLUSMINUS wenden.
Wenn jemand etwas neues findet, bitte in den FOREN dann auch mitteilen!

Ansonsten, ihr seid nicht allein !! gruss

_[Einige Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## nevazza (26 März 2006)

Stehe gerade in verbingung mit unserer lokalpresse.

ich weiss das SAT 1 akte 06 informationen sucht um einen grossen bericht erneut zu verfassen. ein anderer geschädigter hat bereits kontak tmit denen uns die wollen angeblcih noch informationen und beispiele für eine repotage sammeln. gecshädigte sollen sich per mail an [email protected] wenden, so wurde mir mitgeteilt. je mehr dorthin ihre geschichte senden desto schneller wollen diese ne reportage machen.

desweiteren hat die bild am sonntag am 19.03 einen kurzartikel über die brüder verfasst....und die sind zu 10000 prozent an storys interessiert. habe bislang jedoch noch keine zeit gehabt mich mit denen in verbindung zu setzen.   

die medien könnten echt eine gute waffe gegen die werden....also alles einschalten und mit storys bombardieren was sich zeitung nennt.

strn-tv halte ich auch für eine super idee, es müssen bloss möglichst viele dort hin schreiben um über aufmerksamkeit zu erregen.
also...schreibt schreibt schreibt

lg
 nevazza



ps ist man rechtlich verpflichtet auf jede mahnung zu antworten??????


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2006)

Hab auch mal recherchiert!
Für alle Österreicher

http://www.europakonsument.at/Europakonsument/ek_detail.asp?id=26588&lang=DE


----------



## Reducal (26 März 2006)

nevazza schrieb:
			
		

> ...ist man rechtlich verpflichtet auf jede mahnung zu antworten?


Welchen Sinn sollte das machen, wenn die anderen den ursprünglichen Widerspruch ignorieren? Einmalig den eigenen Standpunkt zur Kenntnis bringen sollte ausreichend sein.


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

*Rechnung*

Ich habe auch den gleichen Probelm wie alle hir in diesen Forum.Bei mir gibt es noch ein Problem unswar das ich schon eine Recnung Bezahlt habe und nach einer weile habe ich eine Mahnung bekommen als ob ich nichs bezahlt habe.Di wollen dass ich wieder die gleiche Rechnung bezahle und müssen mir Danken dass ich die 84 Euro bezahlt habe.Kann mir einer mall Sagen was die da machen weil ich habe versucht Sie anzurufen aber keiner geht ran und habe emeil geschrieben aber wider nichts.Ich weiss nur dass ich nichts mehr Bezahlen werde.


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

*Re: Rechnung*



			
				Sejla schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auch den gleichen Probelm wie alle hir in diesen Forum.Bei mir gibt es noch ein Problem unswar das ich schon eine Recnung Bezahlt habe und nach einer weile habe ich eine Mahnung bekommen als ob ich nichs bezahlt habe.Di wollen dass ich wieder die gleiche Rechnung bezahle und müssen mir Danken dass ich die 84 Euro bezahlt habe.Kann mir einer mall Sagen was die da machen weil ich habe versucht Sie anzurufen aber keiner geht ran und habe emeil geschrieben aber wider nichts.Ich weiss nur dass ich nichts mehr Bezahlen werde.



Auf gar keinen Fall etwas bezahlen !!
Bei der Bank versuchen die Überweisung rückgängig zu machen !!
Schnell !!
Wahrscheinlich sind die 84 € weg. Und diese Leute schon wieder um 84 € reicher!  So ein Mist !!!!!!!!!!
Das man trotz Bezahlen weitere Mahnungen kriegt, habe ich schon in diesem, oder einem anderen Forum gelesen.
Wer einmal zahlungswillig ist, den versucht man natürlich ein 2. Mal zu schröpfen (hat ja beim 1. Mal geklappt !)
Du gehörst nun zu den tatsächlich Geschädigten, ich hab erst 4,40€ für ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein gezahlt.
An deiner Stelle würde ich 1. zur Verbraucherzentrale gehen und 2. Anzeige bei der Polizei erstatten.
Verbraucherzentrale kostet vielleicht nochmal einige € Beratungsgebühr, weis aber nicht wieviel.
Ich wünsche dir jedenfalls, das du die Überweisung noch rückgängig machen kannst, sonst sieht es für die 84 euro schlecht aus.
Alle gute


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

Hallo.ich habe das gleiche  problem wie euch alle....Ich hab vor ein paar Wochen eine Route gesucht und bin vielleicht auf w*w.routenplanung-heute.com aufgestossen..Und jetzt habe ich ein jahres ABO von 84€ zu zahlen.Ich weiss nicht ob ich da was ausgefüllt habe.Und ich hab auch diese e-mail was die meinen wo ich irgend so ein aktivierungscode nicht bekommen.und wenn ich versuch die seite anzuklicken passiert natürlich nichts und auf die e-mails und telefone kommt auch gar nichts.Wie kann ich bitte aus der sache raus kommen??Ich hab keine Lust auf so ein sch....

MFG 

Paulo Sorrentino


----------



## Mr.Icetea (27 März 2006)

*...*

Hallo Mitleidende, 

also Ratschlag an alle die noch am überlegen sind "bloß nicht zahlen", und wenn möglich Überweisung zurückbuchen falls doch schon geschehen. 
Widerspruch wie bereits erwähnt wegen Irrtums und ausserdem Fernabsatzgesetz. 

Ach und so nebenbei: Die IP-adresse (62xxx), welche die netten Herren mitgeschickt haben ist bei mir def nicht richtig; mein Provider vergibt überhaupt keine IP-Adressen in der Range, sprich ich habe diese Adresse zu keinem Zeitpunkt besessen. Ich vermute die haben sich nicht mal die Mühe gemacht alle IP's aufzuzeichnen und bluffen einfach nur. 

"Thumps UP"


----------



## JuergenAndree (27 März 2006)

Hallo an alle Geschädigten und interessierten Leser,

erst einmal ein Dank und Lob an dieses Forum.

Meine Lebensgefährtin ist auch auf die gbr. S*[...]* herein gefallen.
Nach dem sie bei einem kostenlosen Gewinnspiel mitgemacht hat, bekam sie nach 2 Wochen eine Rechnung. Nach einigem Ärger und hin und her, hab ich mich im Internet über die Gebrüder mal ein wenig schlau gemacht.

Anschließend einen Widerruf verfasst und per Einschreiben mit Rückschein nach Büttelborn geschickt.
Natürlich haben sie darauf nicht reagiert. Nun am Wochenende kam die 1. Mahnung per Email mit Zahlungsfrist 29.3.
Mittlerweile hat sich die Adresse geändert und die Leute wohnen scheinbar nun in Groß-Gerau. Natürlich werden wir die Mahnung ignorieren und nicht bezahlen.

Gerade hab ich eine Email an Akte06 (Sat.1) und an die Bild am Sonntag (bams) geschickt, da sie wohl einen Bericht darüber bringen wollen.

Werde meine weiteren Erfahrungen hier posten und euch informieren, wie es weiter geht. Ich kann nur jedem raten, das er sich nicht einschüchtern lässt. Die kochen auch nur mit Wasser und in diesem Fall sogar nur mit heisser Luft.
Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, wann die Seiten abgeschaltet werden.

Also habt Mut und meldet euch bei Akte06, Bams, Lokal-Presse, Foren, Verbraucherämter oder bei der Polizei.

Gruß, Jürgen

*[Persönliche Daten gelöscht - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Reducal (27 März 2006)

JuergenAndree schrieb:
			
		

> oder bei der Polizei.



Besser noch bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Darmstadt!


----------



## JuergenAndree (27 März 2006)

Hab gerade noch an verschiedene Verbraucherzentralen ebenfalls geschrieben, das Sie die Seiten mal wegen Verstoßes gegen das UWG überprüfen sollen. 

Denn nur die Verbraucherzentralen haben die Möglichkeit, schnell und relativ unkompliziert eine Unterlassungserklärung zu verfügen, damit nicht noch mehr auf die gebr. S*[...]* herein fallen.

Die Webseiten müssen umgehend still gelegt werden, sonst fahren die Jungs bald nicht nur nen dicken Benz auf Kosten anderer.

*[Persönliche Daten gelöscht - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Wompel (27 März 2006)

Hallo,
die Adresse haben die nicht auf jeder Seite geändert. Das mit dem Rückschein kann man sich auch sparen, weil Empfänger und Unterschreiber nicht identisch sind. Wird noch nicht mal vom Zusteller verglichen. Der Nachforschungsantrag läuft noch, mal sehen was die Post dazu sagt. Meine Frist vom Anwalt läuft auch die Woche ab. So langsam krieg ich doch Angst, was noch alles auf uns zukommen wird. Manchmal erwische ich mich schon bei dem Gedanken, hätte ich mal bezahlt, dann hätte ich jetzt meine Ruhe. 
Auf jeden Fall, danke ich allen Schreibern hier, man fühlt sich nicht mehr so alleine.


----------



## rolf76 (27 März 2006)

Wompel schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Rückschein kann man sich auch sparen, weil Empfänger und Unterschreiber nicht identisch sind. Wird noch nicht mal vom Zusteller verglichen.


Das ist auch nicht Sinn der Sache. Sinn des Rückscheins ist, dass man nachweisen kann, dass das Schreiben in der Sphäre des Empfängers angekommen ist. Das reicht.



> Der Nachforschungsantrag läuft noch, mal sehen was die Post dazu sagt.


Welcher Nachforschungsantrag und wozu?


----------



## JuergenAndree (27 März 2006)

Ok, das mit dem Rückschein (Empfänger nicht der Unterschriften-Geber) hab ich auch gemerkt. Aber das ist mir eigentlich egal, denn ich denke das das rechtlich trotzdem zählt. Da man als Firma dafür sorgen muss, das Firmenpost entgegen genommen wird. Von wem innerhalb der Firma, ist mir eigentlich egal.

Er meint und das ist bei mir auch so, das der Briefträger einen Namen auf dem Rückschein einträgt, von dem die Unterschrift stammen soll. Dieser Name dann aber nicht mit der tatsächlichen Unterschrift übereinstimmt.

Bei mir sollte es jemand aus der Familie mit dem gleichen Nachnamen sein, die Unterschrift sieht aber absolut nicht nach diesem Nachnamen aus.


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

Wompel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> die Adresse haben die nicht auf jeder Seite geändert. Das mit dem Rückschein kann man sich auch sparen, weil Empfänger und Unterschreiber nicht identisch sind. Wird noch nicht mal vom Zusteller verglichen. Der Nachforschungsantrag läuft noch, mal sehen was die Post dazu sagt. Meine Frist vom Anwalt läuft auch die Woche ab. So langsam krieg ich doch Angst, was noch alles auf uns zukommen wird. Manchmal erwische ich mich schon bei dem Gedanken, hätte ich mal bezahlt, dann hätte ich jetzt meine Ruhe.
> Auf jeden Fall, danke ich allen Schreibern hier, man fühlt sich nicht mehr so alleine.



Stimmt nicht ganz,
mein Rückschein ist von A. S*[...]* unterschrieben (War vielleicht grade mal im Hause und nicht mit dem dicken Benz unterwegs), is auch egal, hauptsache du hast den Beweis, das du dagegen Widerspruch eingelegt hast.
Der Brief vom Anwalt kommt, O.*[...]* T. aus O.. *[...]*

Das man Ruhe hat, wenn man zahlt, ist definitiv FALSCH !!!!!
Ich habe in diesem und in anderen Foren gelesen, das die Leute, die aus Angst bezahlt haben TROTZDEM weiter Mahnungen erhalten haben und ein 2. mal bezahlen sollen !!!
Eine Kuh, die erstmal Milch gibt, melkt man immer wieder !!!!!!

!!!!! **A U F ** G A R ** K E I N E N ** F A L L **  Z A H L E N **    !!!!!!!

*[An markierten Stellen editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## UlliZ (27 März 2006)

*Re: songtexte-heute.com oder alle anderen *****-heute.com*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ... Was mich nur besonders ärgert, ist die Tatsache, das hauptsächlich Kinder und Jugendliche [...] und eingeschüchtert werden.
> 1.) Gibt man bei google den Begriff "songtexte" ein, bekommt man songtexte-heute.com als 1. !!!! link . Teilweise sogar oben rechts als gesonderte Anzeige. [...] Warum werden diese Seiten nicht entfernt, obwohl man doch weis, das sie zum [...] dienen?


Die bei google farbig unterlegten Texte sind Werbung, Reklame oder wie man es nennen will. Dort steht das, was der Werbende in Auftrag gibt.

Und bei den Hints im "Nicht-Werbungs-Teil" (weiß hinterlegt) gibt es diverse Tricks, da ganz oben hinzukommen, das ist ein Hase-Igel-Spiel zwischen den Suchmaschinenbetreibern und denen, die "umsonst ganz nach oben" wollen.
Z.B. kann man auf den Seiten 1000 mal den verborgenen Text "Songtext, Liedtext, Schlagertext" usw. einbauen, tausende Links auf die Seite anderweitig verknüpfen und so weiter.

Im Telefonbuch steht auch der A.A.A.A.A.-Abschleppdienst (/-Schlüsseldienst/-Rohrreinigungsdienst) ganz vorne, und das wird kaum der preiswerteste und solideste Anbieter sein, wenn er solche Methoden nötig hat :evil: 

Merkregel: bei google ganz oben oder farbig hinterlegt sagt überhaupt nichts über die Seriosität des Anbieters aus.

Klärt eure surfenden Kiddies ruhig schon mal über die gängigsten Maschen hier im Netz auf, bevor sie 18 sind, diese Seiten sind ein guter Lehrstoff 8)


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

warum tut niemand was gegewn die? wenn man sie zwei jahre in den knast haut, kommen sie ganz brav wieder raus  :lol: 
ne sammelklage währe genau das richtige gegen die  8)


----------



## Captain Picard (27 März 2006)

jemand schrieb:
			
		

> ne sammelklage währe genau das richtige gegen die


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474

cp


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

So. Jetzt haben die p2p-heute.com leute auch ich ab der leine. ich habe die AGB's oder wie die heissen auch nicht gelesen. ich bin 15 jahre alt und weiss nicht mehr weiter. jetzt habe ich eine mahnung und sollte die rechnung bis am 29.3.06 in höhe von den 84€ zu zahlen. ich weiss nicht mehr weiter.
zahlen,ignorieren oder einen anwalt holen? kann mir bitte einer so schnell wie möglich helfen ? denn das ganz vorum zu lesen innert 2 tagen wenn man noch schule hat ist nicht möglich.

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.

MfG adi


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

*[Virenscanner: Wegen unbewiesener Tatsachenbehauptung entfernt]*


----------



## rolf76 (27 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> zahlen,ignorieren oder einen anwalt holen? kann mir bitte einer so schnell wie möglich helfen ? denn das ganz vorum zu lesen innert 2 tagen wenn man noch schule hat ist nicht möglich.


Einen Rat, wie Du in Deinem konkreten Fall vorgehen solltest, darf Dir hier niemand geben. Individuelle Rechtsberatung ist im Rahmen dieses Forums nicht erlaubt. Dazu kannst Du Dich aber z.B. an die Beratungsstellen der Verbraucherzentralen  oder an einen Anwalt wenden.

Wenn Du doch etwas Zeit zum selber lesen findest: 

Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos findest Du unter Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos (blaue Schrift anklicken).

Wer bei Vertragsschluss *noch nicht 18*, also minderjährig war, ist an einen Vertrag regelmäßig nur dann gebunden, wenn seine Erziehungsberechtigten im Voraus eingewilligt haben oder den Vertrag im Nachhinein genehmigen. 

Wenn der Vertrag ohne Zustimmung der Eltern geschlossen wird, ist der Vertrag bis zur Genehmigung der Eltern oder dem Verweigern der Genehmigung der Eltern schwebend unwirksam. Der Anbieter kann noch nicht auf Erfüllung des Vertrags bestehen, er kann lediglich eine Frist zur Genehmigung oder Nichtgenehmigung setzen, um endlich Klarheit zu erhalten. Näher hier: Kann ich mich als Minderjähriger für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

danke für die schnelle antwort. werde mich mal bei den links umsehen.
und sorry für die rechtschreibfehler, die brigen mich so zur weissglut, dass ich nich mehr klar denken kann.


----------



## Kalle59 (27 März 2006)

Kleine Probleme bei den Brüdern?   
Aufruf bei w*w.routenplanung-heute.com ergibt:



> Leider können wir im Moment keine Neukunden annehmen. Wir bitten um Verständnis! Bestehende Kunden können sich selbstverständlich weiterhin einloggen.



Wär ja schön wenn sie endgültig weg wäre.


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

hab gerade das mit dem minderjähirgen durchgelsen und das beruhigt mich sehr. nochmals danke und ein kompliment wie ihr hier den leute lösungsmöglichkeiten bei so einer [edit]  gebt.

MfG Adi


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

ja. bei uns in der schweiz gibt es den "kassensturtz" vielleicht kennt ihn einer von euch. ich kann euch sagen,wenn dieser die p2p mal unter die lupe nehmen würde, gäbe es die bestimmt nicht mehr lange.

Adi


----------



## Reducal (27 März 2006)

Kalle59 schrieb:
			
		

> Kleine Probleme bei den Brüdern?


Das geht heute schon den ganzen Tag. Auch bei anderen Projekten kommt ein 401:



> Authorization Required
> 
> This server could not verify that you are authorized to access the document requested. Either you supplied the wrong credentials (e.g., bad password), or your browser doesn't understand how to supply the credentials required.
> ____________________________________________________
> Apache


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

schön dass es doch noch sowas wie gerechtikeit gibt =D


----------



## Rapunzel025 (27 März 2006)

Was das heißt das de seiten gesperrt wurden oder wie???
Wieso wißt ihr das????


----------



## Reducal (27 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> schön dass es doch noch sowas wie gerechtikeit gibt =D


Was hat Gerechtigkeit mit Wartungsarbeiten zu tun?



			
				Rapunzel025 schrieb:
			
		

> Was das heißt das de seiten gesperrt wurden....?


Nein, heißt es nicht!


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

frage: bis wohin gehen die...hörte vor kurzem etwas von einem anwaltsbüro aus osnabrück...was passiert nach einer Mahnung???


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

gerechtigkeit = evt. werden neue opfer verschont
ich weiss nicht wie weit die gehen ich hoffe das es nur bei einer versuchten mahnung bleibt. aber hab denen schon ne e-mail geschickt. mal sehen was passier. ich werde es hier hinschreiben, wenn sich etwas tut.


----------



## Rapunzel025 (27 März 2006)

1. wie macht man eine Sammelklage????

2.ist es sinnvoll wenn ich alle mails von denen blockiere, falls halt was kommen sollte!????


----------



## Kalle59 (27 März 2006)

In Deutschland gibt es *keine* Sammelklage/plage.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 März 2006)

Rapunzel025 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. wie macht man eine Sammelklage????


zum 1362. Mal, in Deutschland überhaupt nicht. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474

cp


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

eine frage hab ich jetzt aber doch noch. wenn ich 15 bin hab ich ja ein falsches geburtsdatum angegeben 1980 anstatt 1990. könnten die einen minderjährigen dann das als betrugsdelikt (wie bei der mahnung steht) anhängen?

MfG Adi


----------



## rolf76 (27 März 2006)

Lies mal ab http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=135681#135681 und die darauf folgenden Postings.


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

danke


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

Hallo,

man bin ich froh, dass ich dieses Forum gefunden habe. Das hat mir echt weitergeholfen. Habe nämlich heute auch ne Rechnung von den Brüdern bekommen. Zuerst hätte ich sie fast gelöscht, weil ich dachte es wäre Spam. Gut das ich doch reingeschaut hab, da ich so gleich einschreiten kann. Da die Brüder ja nun schon bei der VZ bekannt sind, werde ich da nachher gleich hinfahren und mich erkundigen, wie ich am besten weiter verfahre. Da noch keienr sagen konnte, was nach dem Shreiben des Anwalts passiert oder ob das Einschreiben/Rückschein letztendlich was gebracht hat, hoff ich mal, dass die VZ mir nen guten Tipp geben kann. Einschreiben werde ich wohl auch schicken, da die §119 und §355 wohl die am ehesten zutreffenden sind. Es wird nirgends deutlich gemacht, wann die Widerrufsfrist abläuft, und wenn dann müssten sie es im Zusammenhang mit Name und Anschrift machen. Siehe auch:

http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/355.html

Mein Freund meinte sogar, dass ich gar nichts machen soll, aber dabei wäre mir auch etwas mulmig. Also ich hab jetzt keine Angst, dass bei mir irgendwann der Gerichtsvollzieher vor der Tür steht, denn ich denke, das wäre für diese Typen auch ein ganz schöner Aufwand, wenn so viele Leute nicht zahlen.   
Mal sehen, was die VZ rät und ich versuch auch was zu posten sobald ich näheres weiß. Aber Zahlen werd ich definitiv nicht. Ich hab überhaupt keine Worte für solch ein Dreistigkeit.  :evil:  Wie kann man sowas anderen Menschen antun.....also Kinderstube haben die bestimmt nicht genossen.


----------



## Reducal (27 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Freund meinte sogar, dass ich gar nichts machen soll, aber dabei wäre mir auch etwas mulmig.


Das ist das Problem. Mit dem hausgemachten Drohschreiben versucht man die Leute gefügig zu machen. Letzlich kommt dann noch irgendein Anwalt, der auf der Welle reitet und zum Schluss wird sich meiner Meinung nach jede der nichtbezahlten Forderungen als Luftnummer erweisen. Wer nicht bezahlt und die Sache aussitzt hat von den _schweigsamen_ Brüdern nichts zu befürchten - wenn einem da nicht so ein mulmiges Gefühl beschleichen würde.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab jetzt keine Angst, dass bei mir irgendwann der Gerichtsvollzieher vor der Tür steht,


Davor gibt es diverse Berggipfel, die nach den hier bekannten Kenntnissen noch keiner der "Anbieter" erklommen hat:
(und IMHO auch nie erklimmen wird) 
1. gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid. 
2. nach Widerspruch, Klage >  Prozess, der gewonnen werden müßte , mit Erwerb eines Titels. 

Vorher macht sich kein Gerichtsvollzieher auf den Weg 

cp


----------



## CHixxo (27 März 2006)

Tut mir Leid, aber mich beschäftigte jetzt schon den ganzen Schultag so ne Frage, die ich früher im Forum schon einmal gestellt hatte:

Wenn die nichts außer der IP und der e-mail-Anschrift haben, was müssen die tun, um durch die IP auf mich zu kommen? Können die durch die IP den Standort des PCs, oder den richtigen Namen herausfinden?


----------



## rolf76 (27 März 2006)

Warum es gar nicht so einfach ist, eine IP–Adresse einem Nutzer eindeutig zuzuordnen, hat Antidialer hier dargelegt. 

Über die IP-Adresse ist allerdings nie die Person identifizierbar, die sich angemeldet hat. Ermittelt werden könnte ein Hausanschluss oder ein Vertragspartner für den Netzzugang (sofern die IP nicht gefälscht war und der Provider die Daten noch gespeichert hat). Ob diese Person aber Maus und Tastatur bedient hat, ergibt sich nicht aus der IP-Adresse.

Interessant in diesem Zusammenhang auch das Eingeständnis eines anderen Anbieters: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=145628#145628


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

*[...]*

Ich habe selber schlimme Erfahrungen mit dieser Firma! Ich habe mich auf sms-heute angemeldet und den Link der AGBS nicht gesehen. Jetzt bekam ich eine Rechnung über 84 € für ein Jahr. Und der Vertrag kann nciht gekündigt werden, er läuft 2 Jahre! Ich habe jetzt meine Tante, arbeitet beim Notar, eingeschaltet. Sie versucht mich jetzt irgendwie raus zu holen aus der ....

ICH WARNE AUSDRÜCKLICH VOR A& M ....! LASST DIE FINGER DAVON. EINIGE ADRESSEN VON IHNEN:

...

_Solche Auflistungen sind wenig sinnvoll , außerdem verstößt es gegen die NUB 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#13
modaction_


----------



## blutorange (27 März 2006)

hey miteinander bin auch sehr froh das es dieses forum hier gibt DANKE   nochmal zu meinem fall (brauch ich eigentlich nicht zu erwähnen weiß ja eh jeder wie es abläuft...)hab am 21 märz meine mails abgerufen und da war die rechnung der herren (84€) habe am gleichen tag auf mein wiederrufsrecht bestanden...das ist doch noch in der 2wöchigen wiederrufsfrist oder nicht???habe nie deren seite benutzt bin nicht einmal auf die nachfolgenden seiten gekommen wo es "angeblich" lehrstellen gab, war einzig und allein auf der seite mit der X-BOX :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  (hab aber falsche addresse und falsche name)auf jeden fall kam am samstag (25 märz die erste mahnung mit drohung das wenn ich nicht zahle die den RA einschalten usw. jetzt möchte ich denen auch einen brief schreiben mit anfechten und nochmal auf meinen wiederruf zurückweisen und das mit den Pargraphen(355...) miteinbeziehen hab aber keine ahnung wie man so einen brief einigermaßen professionell schreibt...hat vielleicht jemand eine vorlage wo ich ein bisschen abspicken kann??????BBBBIIITTTTTTTEEEE....... :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 
ich hoffe das denen endlich mal der garaus gemacht wird und die strafe soll mindestens so hoch sein das sie alles das bezahlen müssen was sie von uns gefordert haben * 100 ....ach das reicht gar nicht aus
danke und grüße an alle MITOPFER haltet zusammen
"DU BIST NICHT ALLEIN"(denk ich mir immer seit ich eure beiträge lese)


----------



## rolf76 (27 März 2006)

blutorange schrieb:
			
		

> hab aber falsche addresse und falsche name
> ...
> jetzt möchte ich denen auch einen brief schreiben


Verstehe ich das richtig, dass der Anbieter bisher weder Deinen Namen noch Deine Anschrift kennt und Du ihm jetzt beides auf dem Silbertablett liefern möchtest?


----------



## nevazza (27 März 2006)

ACHTUNG !!! ACHTUNG !!! ACHTUNG !!!! ACHTUNG !!!!

eine massnahme die uns richtig helfen kann....nutzen wir die macht der medien und folgen dem aufruf von SAT1 Akte 06

Ein bekannter TV-Sender sucht Betroffene, die ungewollt ein Abo der Herren aus Büttelborn am Hals hatten und danach mit Drohungen, Mahnungen und Rechtsanwaltsbriefen überschüttet wurden.

Bitte hier melden: akte[a]akte06.net

schreibt schreibt schreibt schreibt........


----------



## Wembley (27 März 2006)

nevazza schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte hier melden: a*[email protected]


Wo hast du denn diese E-Mail-Adresse her? Gibt es die überhaupt?

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## blutorange (27 März 2006)

*hallo rolf 76*

nein ich wollte wenn dann so einen brief per email schreiben und als erkennung diese kundennummer..einfach nur damit der spuck endlich endet und die mich in ruhe lassen
gruß orange


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 März 2006)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> nevazza schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das 06 muss weg 
Die Sendung hatte sich schon 2004 mit den Jungs beschäftigt
http://www.hydrotip.de/friends/show_article.php?uid=914
s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=142519#142519
(ob eine offizielle Anfrage vorliegt, weiss ich nicht)


----------



## CHixxo (27 März 2006)

Ich kenn mich net so mit deutschen Gesetzen aus, als Neuntklässler braucht man sowas gewöhnlicherweise auch net, aber...

...wenn ich denen jetzt ne letzte e-mail schreiben möchte, in der ich denen Bescheid sage, dass die das Abo ruhig kündigen können, da ich sowieso nicht zahlen werde, welche Artikel bzw. Gesetzesparagraphen hätten denn:

1. die Sache, in der ein Vertrag nicht in Kraft tritt, solange man noch keine Dienstleistung in Anspruch genommmen hat (hab ich glaub ich in diesem Forum hier gelesen

2. das Ding mit den AGBs, die nicht das genaue Gegenteil behaupten können, wenn über den AGBs groß und breit "GRATIS" steht

3. die Vorschrift, die besagt, dass in den AGBs die Widerrufsmöglichkeiten und die Zahlungsangelegenheit deutlich und in nicht übersehbarer Weise hervorgehoben sein müssen.

Ich hoffe, ihr versteht einigermaßen, was ich meine. Wäre dankbar wenn ihr mir jeweils §§ und Absatz nennen könntet. Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## rolf76 (27 März 2006)

CHixxo schrieb:
			
		

> 1. die Sache, in der ein Vertrag nicht in Kraft tritt, solange man noch keine Dienstleistung in Anspruch genommmen hat (hab ich glaub ich in diesem Forum hier gelesen


Das stimmt so nicht. Ein Vertrag wird durch Angebot und Annahme wirksam.
(Oder meintest Du die Genehmigung der Eltern?? Dazu näher hier: Kann ich mich als Minderjähriger für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden? )




> Wäre dankbar wenn ihr mir jeweils §§ und Absatz nennen könntet.


Schau doch einfach mal unter Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos (blaue Schrift anklicken). Dort sind alle relevanten Paragraphen genannt und auch erklärt.


----------



## Reducal (27 März 2006)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=145533#145533



			
				JuergenAndree schrieb:
			
		

> ....die Unterschrift sieht aber absolut nicht nach diesem Nachnamen aus.


Es soll Firmen geben, die haben Angestellte. Ansonsten kann man bei Einschreiben gegen Unterschrift über die Deutsche Post auch > HIER < nachschauen.


----------



## JuergenAndree (27 März 2006)

@Reducal: Das ist mir schon klar, genau aus dem Grund trägt der Briefträger in Druckbuchstaben den Namen desjenigen auf den Rückschein ein, der die Unterschrift leistet und die stimmt nicht überein.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (27 März 2006)

Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen-Anhalt vom 27.03.2006: 
*"Kurzfristige 'Gratis'-Zugänge mit Abo-Falle. Verbraucherschützer warnen vor windiger Masche im Internet"*.


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

ich bin schon verwundert wie viele alleine heute sich das wegen dieser miesen masche gemeldet haben. multipliziert man das mal 365 ... phu und das im notfall nochmals mit den 84€.

Adi


----------



## Schwimmbutz (27 März 2006)

Hallo Leute,

hab leider im Moment nicht viel Zeit, daher meine kurze Story:

Bin auch Opfer der beiden Brüder geworden, bei wohnung-heute.com
Habe die Rechnung am 23.03 erhalten. 
Habe dann mehrere Mails geschrieben, dass ich nicht zahlen werde. OK, die Jungs haben meine korrekte Adresse und alles. 
Aber Ich hab nen Anwalt   
Und der ist schon eingeschaltet seit Freitag Morgen. Ich denke er wird sich heute oder morgen noch melden. Sobald ich was weiss, geb ich euch bescheid !!
Von mir kriegen die keinen cent !!
Grüße an alle....


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

Hallo !

Ich hab meinem Daddy hier das Forum gezeigt dass nicht nur ich so doof war...

wEIL ich erst 15 bin hat er sich darum gekümmert und was geschrieben:



> Sehr geehrte Brüder ...,
> 
> hiermit teile ich Ihnen als Erziehungsberechtigter meiner minderjährigen Tochter ... mit, dass sie an Sie weder eine vertragliche Vergütung noch Schadensersatz leisten wird.
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe dass das reicht und jetzt Ruhe ist 


lg bea


----------



## Captain Picard (27 März 2006)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen-Anhalt vom 27.03.2006:
> *"Kurzfristige 'Gratis'-Zugänge mit Abo-Falle. Verbraucherschützer warnen vor windiger Masche im Internet"*.


Ähnliche Warnung der Verbraucherzentrale Brandenburg 
http://www.vzb.de/UNIQ114349189815888/link214142A.html


> Online-Gratisangebot mit Abofalle
> Verbraucherzentrale warnt vor Praktiken von „www.xxx-heute.com“


Mechklenburg-Vorpommern
es spricht sich rum
http://www.stadtwerke-giessen.de/Energienews.271.0.html?news=096A44155C2F
http://www.europakonsument.at/Europakonsument/ek_detail.asp?id=26588&lang=DE
cp

PS: nicht alle xxx-heute.com sind auf Abo  aus z.B ht*p://www.klassik-heute.com/


----------



## Anonymous (28 März 2006)

ein freund hat erzählt, das gestern was in TAFF war... Hat das jemand gesehen?


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (28 März 2006)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=145572#145572



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Kalle59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...und nun schon den zweiten. Es ist kein Reinkommen möglich, wofür hätte ich nun bezahlt?


----------



## rolf76 (28 März 2006)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen-Anhalt vom 27.03.2006:
> *"Kurzfristige 'Gratis'-Zugänge mit Abo-Falle. Verbraucherschützer warnen vor windiger Masche im Internet"*.





> Nach Auffassung der Verbraucherschützer handelt es sich um unseriöse Angebote, die durch die Art und Weise der Vertragsanbahnung zu keinem wirksamen Vertrag führen. Betroffene sollten der Rechnung widersprechen, weil für sie nicht deutlich wurde, dass mit der Nutzung des Gratisangebots über einen bestimmten Zeitrahmen hinaus „automatisch“ ein Abovertrag geschlossen werden sollte. Auch enthalten die Rechnungen den meist unrichtigen Hinweis, dass die Widerrufsfrist schon abgelaufen sei.


Die Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen-Anhalt rät also dazu, der Forderung mit zwei Einwendungen zu widersprechen:

Es sei bereits kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande gekommen. 
Außerdem könne ein möglicherweise trotzdem wirksamer Vertrag noch widerrufen werden.
Zu diesen Ratschlägen der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen-Anhalt noch vier wichtige Ergänzungen:

Die Umstände, die hier dazu führen könnten, dass schon kein wirksamer Vertrag geschlossen wird, können auch zur Anfechtung berechtigen, die man ggf. hilfsweise zusätzlich erklären sollte.
Bei einem Vertragsschluss durch Minderjährige hängt die Wirksamkeit des Vertrags von der Zustimmung der Eltern ab. Die Eltern können die Genehmigung ausdrücklich verweigern.
Wer auf Nummer sicher gehen möchte, sollte "hilfs-hilfsweise" einen trotz allen o.g. Einwendungen möglicherweise dennoch wirksamen Vertrag zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt ordentlich kündigen.
Unter "Und was mache ich jetzt?" wird generell geraten, alle im jeweiligen Fall möglichen Erklärungen auf einmal per Einschreiben/Rückschein zu versenden.
Ausführliche Erklärungen unter Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos (blaue Schrift anklicken).


----------



## Anonymous (28 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ein freund hat erzählt, das gestern was in TAFF war... Hat das jemand gesehen?



ja ich hab das gesehen, gestern bei taff und vor einpaar tagen gabs auch ein bericht über so ein mädchen die auch auf die beiden brüder reingefallen ist... naja die sagen halt nur " betroffene können die drohungen von den brüdern einfach ignorieren und sich keine sorgen machen, soweit es nicht zu einer strafanzeige kommt, aber dazu kommt es erst gar nicht, weil die brüder sich damit selbst gefährden würden..." naja so ähnlich hat es so eine frau (weiß nicht mehr genau, was sie wirklich macht) gesagt... das beruhigt mich jetzt erstmal. mal gucken was als nächstes von den brüdern kommt, ich glaube das schreiben vom "RA"...


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (28 März 2006)

Da kommt dann wohl das bekannte Schreiben vom Diplom-Juristen aus O., der mit dem großen roten   T.

Nimmt den überhaupt jemand noch ernst ?? (s. Probino-Angelegenheit)

http://www.netzwelt.de/news/73533-probino-kein-anwalt-unter-dieser.html


----------



## Captain Picard (28 März 2006)

JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Da kommt dann wohl das bekannte Schreiben vom Diplom-Juristen


http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2005/03/21/diplom-jurist/


> Diesen neuen Hochschulgrad kann übrigens jeder beantragen, der das Erste Juristische Staatsexamen bestanden hat und unabhängig davon, ob er noch weitere “Titel” wie Assessor oder Rechtsanwalt führen darf.
> ...
> Ich werde den Diplom-Juristen trotzdem beantragen. Das dauert ganze fünf Minuten. Klingt doch allemal besser als Beispiel Assessor. Was das ist, wissen ohnehin nur Illuminaten.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jurist#


> An manchen Universitäten ist eine Diplomierung zum Diplom-Juristen bzw. die Verleihung eines Magistergrades möglich. Diese beiden Möglichkeiten sind üblicherweise für Absolventen des 1. Staatsexamens gedacht, die auf die Ableistung des Vorbereitungsdienstes und der 2. Staatsprüfung verzichten, um in Wirtschaftsunternehmen zu arbeiten. Sie hätten ohne Magister oder Diplom, im Gegensatz zu anderen Hochschulabsolventen, trotz ihres Universitätsabschlusses keinen akademischen Grad.


cp


----------



## Anonymous (28 März 2006)

JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Da kommt dann wohl das bekannte Schreiben vom Diplom-Juristen aus O., der mit dem großen roten   T.
> 
> Nimmt den überhaupt jemand noch ernst ?? (s. Probino-Angelegenheit)


mal gucken, ob ich den ernst nehmen werde, muss eigentlich bis morgen zahlen... naja auf das geld werden die sowieso lange warten... die leute von taff sind zur neuen adresse der beiden jungs gefahren, keiner hat aufgemacht, nur am eingangstor sagte jemand durch den lautsprecher "ich werde nicht rauskommen, da ich mit der ganzen sache gar nichts zu tun habe..."  woher er wusste, dass es leute vom fernsehen waren, weiß ich nicht...naja...


----------



## Rapunzel025 (28 März 2006)

Also ich sag dazu nur eines die können mich mal.... (gern haben)!

War schon mal jemand bei der Polizei????

Was habt ihr ausgesagt????


----------



## BlackDevil (28 März 2006)

Kann mir jemand sagen wieviele Tage nach der Mahnung das Schreiben vom Anwalt kommt? Oder haben die Herren da keine Regel...

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Rapunzel025 (28 März 2006)

Hab schon a Mahnung aber noch keinen Anwaltbrief! :lol: 
Den können sie sich behalten!

I glaub i werd meine Adresse durchstreichen und den wieder zurück schicken! :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (28 März 2006)

*Finanzamt*

Hallo,

ich habe mich kurz 'schräg' durch das Thema gelesen und möchte an dieser Stelle auf einen weiteren Aspekt aufmerksam machen.

Mein 10-jähriger Sohn ist auf die Hausaufgabenseite reingefallen.
Er zeigte mir die Rechnungsmail, die ich, da ich wenig Zeit habe, mich um sowas zu kümmern, auch beglichen hätte, wenn sie entweder eine elektronische Signatur oder im Umschlag mit der Post gekommen wäre. 

Als Selbständiger muss ich jeden Monat meine Einnahmen und Ausgaben mit dem Finanzamt abrechnen. Finanzämter erkennen Rechnung per Mail ohne elektronische Signatur nicht an. 
Deshalb forderte ich die Firma der Brüder auf, mir die Rechnung per Post zu schicken. Die kam bis heute nicht. Statt dessen eine Mahnung. 

Mein Steuerberater hat sich daraufhin mit dem, am neuen Firmensitz, zuständigen Finanzamt der Brüder in Verbindung gesetzt.  Das FA bat um die Zusendung der Rechnungsmail und eine kurze Erklärung der Sachlage.  (Die Mail-Adresse des FA in G.-G. steht im Internet)
Auf den Rechnungen steht die Kontonummer der Brüder - und seit April 2005 können Finanzämter unangekündigte Kontoprüfungen durchführen...  
Dann hoffe ich mal, dass die Brüder auch all ihre 'Einnahmen' ordentlich versteuern, denn wenn nicht, dann verstehen deutsche Behörden an der Stelle überhaupt keinen Spaß.
Bei den Mengen an Geschädigten dürften sie sich im Spitzensteuersatz bewegen.


----------



## Anonymous (28 März 2006)

hoffentlich haben sie sich da einen fehler erlaubt und müssen mal kräftig zahlen!


----------



## Rapunzel025 (28 März 2006)

das wär super!
Und ich wäre dafür für jeden den sie gelinkt haben müssen sie 168 Euro zahlen!  
Ui das wäre viel Geld!


----------



## Anonymous (28 März 2006)

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Rapunzel025 (28 März 2006)

Hab bei Probenzauber bezahlt, und das gehört nich mit den S... Brüdern zusammen oder???


----------



## Adrian (28 März 2006)

stimmt das,dass nach der mahnung ein anwaltsbrief kommt?
Wenn ja, wäre es besser einen anwalt aufzusuchen oder dies einfach zu ignorieren. hab gehört, dass die gar nicht ein anwalt oder gar das gericht benutzten. ich weiss das ihr keine konkreten tipps preisgeben dürft, aber ich bin da in einer zimlichen zwickmühle und die sache beschäftigt mich schon die ganz zeit.


----------



## Adrian (28 März 2006)

sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo !
> 
> Ich hab meinem Daddy hier das Forum gezeigt dass nicht nur ich so doof war...
> 
> ...



wenn das klappen sollte, sag bitte bescheid, damit könnten sich evt. einige von uns hoffnungen machen.


----------



## Anonymous (28 März 2006)

ich bin auch auf die Brüder herreingefallen ... wollte über xx-heute was für die SChule herraussuchen, nach dem Anmelden (agbs nicht gelesen) musste ich wie viele feststellen "was für ein xxx Angebot"
naja die seite nie mehr besucht und bekam dann letztens die Rechnung (1. Anmelden funktionierte nicht so richtig, hab mich deshalb 2x angemeldet und auch 2x ne Rechnung bekomen)
Anmeldedaten sind teilhaft fiktiv, und die eine Mailadresse gibt es nicht mehr (vertrag gekündigt) hab denen per Mail geschrieben das ich nur Zahlen werde wenn das was die machen rechtens ist, jedoch habe ich mit hilfe dieses Forums herrausgefunden das ich definitiv nicht zahlen werde ... aber erst mal sehen wie die reagieren 

achja bevor ich es vergesse!!
Thx für dieses Forum, ich hätte warscheinlich sonst noch gezahlt


----------



## Lumoco22 (28 März 2006)

Adrian schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt das,dass nach der mahnung ein anwaltsbrief kommt?
> Wenn ja, wäre es besser einen anwalt aufzusuchen oder dies einfach zu ignorieren. hab gehört, dass die gar nicht ein anwalt oder gar das gericht benutzten. ich weiss das ihr keine konkreten tipps preisgeben dürft, aber ich bin da in einer zimlichen zwickmühle und die sache beschäftigt mich schon die ganz zeit.



Erstmal, MACH DIR KEINE SORGEN !!
Es sind zig tausende denen es so geht wie dir.
Die ganze Sache ist als [ edit]  bekannt. Da sind schon viele Stellen mit beschäftigt. Verbraucherzentralen, Anwälte, usw.
Falls du minderjährig bist kann dir eh nichts passieren, aber sag dann deinen Eltern bescheid unz zeig ihnen dieses forum !!!!  mit den links von Rolf76 !!!
Der Brief vom Anwalt kommt SICHER in den nächsten 10 Tagen.
Ich hab nicht drauf reagiert.
Er ist ein letztes Angstmachen !!!!
Bis jetzt gibt es meines Wissens KEINEN einzigen FALL wo es weiter gegangen ist !!!!
 Habe per Einschreiben mit Rückschein auf die Rechnung reagiert und den Vertragsabschuß bestritten (siehe hier)
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=137363#137363

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert, modaction _


----------



## Adrian (28 März 2006)

danke für die antwort. die mail hab ich eben gar nie gelesen,ausser dann diese mahnung, weil ich dachte es sei spam und das ist es indirekt ja auch, nur mit unangenehmen folgen. ich werde Ihren/dein ratschlag befolgen und mich schnellstmöglich mit den eltern unterhalten.

DANKE

MfG Adrian


----------



## rolf76 (28 März 2006)

Adrian schrieb:
			
		

> sunny schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was meinst Du mit "klappen"?  :gruebel: 

Der Sinn solcher Schreiben besteht darin, alle erforderlichen Erklärungen, die einen möglicherweise bestehenden Vertrag unwirksam machen, in einer beweisbaren Form innerhalb der jeweiligen Frist an den Anbieter zu senden. 

Sollte es später zu einer Gerichtsverhandlung kommen, kann man anhand des Rückscheins belegen, dass man alle erforderlichen Erklärungen rechtzeitig erklärt hat. Damit kein falscher Eindruck entsteht: Es ist bei dubiosen Anbietern äußerst unwahrscheinlich, dass sie vor Gericht ziehen, da für sie das Risiko eines negativen Urteils sehr schwer wiegt. 

Wenn ein solches Schreiben über seinen eigentlichen Zweck (s.o.) hinaus noch dazu führt, dass der Anbieter von weiteren Mahnungen Abstand nimmt: Prima. Es gibt aber keine "Zauberworte", die einen Anbieter automatisch dazu bringen, von einer angeblichen Forderung Abstand zu nehmen.

Zu den Ratschlägen der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen-Anhalt siehe hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=145751#145751


----------



## promised19 (28 März 2006)

*Mustervrif von der VZ Brandenburg*

HI,

ich hab gestern noch anonym geschrieben, aber nun hab ich mich angemeldet, da ich sicherlich öfter hier mal was schreiben werde.
Also ich hab gestern die 1. Rechnung von denen bekommen und bin nachmittags gleich zur Beratungsstelle der VZ Brandenburg gegangen. "Witzigerweise" war vor mir ein Junge drin, der genau dasselbe Problem hatte.
Also der Herr von der VZ kannte das Problem bereits und riet mir mich entweder "tot zu stellen"...da sich das nach seiner Erfahrung dann im Sande verlaufen wird. Und wie bereits erwähnt wurde, hat ja noch keiner eine Klage am Hals, oder die Polizei vor der Tür gehabt, weil er nicht bezahlt hat.
Er hat mir aber auch einen Musterbrief mitgegeben, den er aufgesetzt hat. Den werde ich hier mal reinstellen, da jemand mal so was zum 'spicken' haben wollte:

_Anschrift

Absender

Ort, Datum (rechtsbündig)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren.

Ihre im Schreiben vom .... 2006 gestellt Forderung weise ich zurück. Ich kann mir nicht erklären, wie Sie darauf kommen, ich sei Ihnen gegenüber zu irgendneiner Zahlung verpflichtet. ICh habe bei Ihnen weder eine Leistung bestellt, noch in Anspruch genommen.

Vorsorglich erkläre ich den Widerruf, die Kündigung zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt sowie die Anfechtung wegen Irrtums und arglistiger Täuschung.

Aus den genannten Gründen werde ich keinerlei Zahlung an Sie leisten und gehe davon aus, dass die Angelegenheit damit erledigt ist.

Für den Fall, dass Sie wider Erwarten an der Forderung festhalten, erwarte ich zunächst eine Mitteilung und den nachweis darüber, wann genau und konkret welche Leistung angeblich in Anspruch genommen bzw. bestellt haben soll.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

..._

Der Brief muss eventuell etwas abgewandelt werden. Aber der Herr von der VZ meinte, dass ich mich durchaus auf §119 und §355 (den nur, weil ich nie eine deutlich Belehrung über die Widerrufsrechte erhalten habe, und die WEbsite so gestaltet ist, dass man das leicht übersehen kann). Er meinte ausserdem, dass das mit Preis in den AGB's nichts zu suchen hat, da sowas wesentlich deutlicher gemacht werden muss.

Das hat mir Mut gemacht und ich werd heute gleich ein Einschreiben losschicken. Er meinte übrigens auch, dass ich nicht unbedingt einen  Rückschein brauch, da den Gebr. dann die Möglichkeit bleibt, das Schreiben nicht anzunehmen, und dann hab ich ja auch nichts gekonnt. Also ein normales Einschreiben reicht. Allerdings hab ich nur die Adresse in Büttelsdorf...mal sehen, ob ich die von G.-G. noch finde.

Also, haltet durch...ales nur blöde Panikmache.  :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (28 März 2006)

Meine Tochter hat mit Datum 22.03.06 einen Brief eines Rechtsanwaltes erhalten. Dieser fordert im Namen der genannten Brüder den Betrag von Euro 84 und zuzüglich diverse Gebühren für etwa 100 Euro. Meine Tochter habe sich am 22.02.06 registriertz auf sms-heute.de Sie berufen sich nun auf eine Rechnung die gestellt worden sei. Allerdings wurde diese nie zugestellt. Der Brief ist recht scharf und macht einem schon nachdenklich. Wenn die damit durchkommen, gibt das Ärger. 
Ich bin allerdings guter Dinge. Meine Tochter ist noch nicht volljährig und hat von mir keine Zusage zur Nuitzung dieses Dienstes. Zudem werde ich Ihnen nötigenfalls Beweisen, dass die angegebene IP nicht die unsrige ist. Zudem sind wir in der Schweiz wohnhaft. Mal sehen, wie sich mein Rechtsschutz damit befasst. Ich werde zudem den Verbraucherschutz Schweiz informieren.

Allen viel Erfolg, welche sich gegen derartige Machenschaften wehren. 

Denen, die das hinnehmen und einfach bezahlen sei gesagt: So lange es Menschen wie Sie gibt, die bei derartigen Machenschaften den Kopf in den Sand stecken und einfach den Beschiss bezahlen, so lange wird es Firmen wie diese geben. Und so wird Geld verdient.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (28 März 2006)

Das größte Problem ist, dass man da vollkommen unbedarft in eine derartige Geschichte hineinschliddern kann und sich dann bereits nach kurzer Zeit massiven Drohungen von Inkassobüros ausgesetzt sieht. 

Die drohen dann schon mal mit "negativer Schufameldung, Lohnpfändung beim Arbeitgeber, Erzwingung der Ableistung einer eidesstattlichen Versicherung (Offenbarungseid)" und anderen schönen Dingen. 

Um bei Betroffenen Verwechslungen mit einem "gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid" hervorzurufen, nennen sich bereits einige dieser Inkassobüros verwirrend "Abteilung Mahnbescheid".

Zudem werfen diese Leute mit Gesetzestexten um sich, was für Strafen jemandem, der nicht zahlen will, drohen.

Als ich mich erstmals mit solchen Dingen konfrontiert sah, war ich auch nahe dran, die Rechnung zu zahlen, nur, um endlich Ruhe zu haben.

Inzwischen kann man diese ganzen Abo- und sonstigen Internetfallen etwas gelassener sehen und angehen. Sollen die doch juristische Schritte einleiten, wenn sie sich trauen. Ich bin überzeugt davon: Das macht keiner !!


----------



## promised19 (28 März 2006)

Hi,

nochmal ich....also ich hab das Schreiben losgeschickt. Ich halt Euch auf dem Laufenden, wie das weitergeht. Die VZ Brandenburg hat übrigens schon Strafanzeige gegen die Firma gestellt, da es wohl mehrere Menschen in BRB gab, die Probleme hatten. Hoffentlich kommen die damit durch. Ich hofee auch, dass das FA auf die aufmerksam wird, wie jemand schon geschrieben hat.


----------



## Reducal (28 März 2006)

Bogner schrieb:
			
		

> Sie berufen sich nun auf eine Rechnung die gestellt worden sei. Allerdings wurde diese nie zugestellt.


Wahrscheinlich kam die per E-Mail und wurde entweder nicht beachtet oder blieb im Spamfilter hängen.



			
				Bogner schrieb:
			
		

> Zudem werde ich Ihnen nötigenfalls Beweisen, dass die angegebene IP nicht die unsrige ist.


Wie soll das gehen? Hast Du eine statische IP?



			
				Bogner schrieb:
			
		

> Zudem sind wir in der Schweiz wohnhaft. Mal sehen, wie sich mein Rechtsschutz damit befasst.


Das kannste Dir vorerst sparen. Die Deutschen aus Groß-Gerau haben in der Schweiz nichts zu melden, genau so wenig wie Österreicher in Deutschland.


----------



## Anonymous (28 März 2006)

Die **xx** aus Groß-Gerau haben nirgends was zu melden!!!


----------



## Reducal (28 März 2006)

promised19 schrieb:
			
		

> Die VZ Brandenburg hat übrigens schon Strafanzeige gegen die Firma gestellt....


Hat man Dir auch gesagt, weshalb?



			
				promised19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hofee auch, dass das FA auf die aufmerksam wird....


Du glaubst doch wohl nicht im ernst, dass die GbR keine Abgaben für ihre Einnahmen leistet? Die gibt es mMn schon zu lange, als dass sie das nötig hätten.
Interessanter Weise geben die Impressen  der Projekte heute noch die Anschrift in Büttelborn an und die Kundeninfos sind vom 19.01.2006. Man kann wohl davon ausgehen, dass sich die angegebene UmsatzsteuerID: DE230209554 mit dem Umzug nach Groß-Gerau nicht geändert hat, da Büttelborn ein Vorort von Groß-Gerau ist.


----------



## Anonymous (28 März 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> promised19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nee, nicht genau...aber ich denke mal wegen arglistiger Täuschung o.ä.


----------



## Adrian (28 März 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Was meinst Du mit "klappen"?  :gruebel:



Ich wollte den Vertrag (zwar per E-Mail) Künden, hab aber nur eine Mahnung erhalten, mehr nicht.
so wie ich das gelesen habe folg ein anwaltbrief und dann sollte schluss sein. oder bin ich da auf dem holzweg?


----------



## CHixxo (28 März 2006)

Um nochmal Klarheit zu schaffen: Wie sieht die gewöhnliche Vorgehensweise der beiden [_ich zensier's lieber gleich bevor's ein Mod/Admin macht_] aus?

1. Rechnung per Mail (zufälligerweise erst nach den zwei Wochen Frist)


2. Zahlungsaufforderung/Mahnung

(...?...)

3. Inkassoschreiben

(...?...)

4. Der Anwalt schreibt n guten altmodischen Brief und haut darin einige Droh-Klötze

5. ....?
6. ....?

Wäre dankebar wenn ihr schreiben würdet wie das ganze Vorgehen von den Brüdern aussieht.


----------



## SEP (28 März 2006)

CHixxo schrieb:
			
		

> Um nochmal Klarheit zu schaffen: Wie sieht die gewöhnliche Vorgehensweise der beiden [_ich zensier's lieber gleich bevor's ein Mod/Admin macht_] aus?



Danke für die Vorsicht - aber "zensieren" trifft's nicht ganz - moderieren/editieren ist besser. Wir machen das ja nicht zum Selbstzweck ...


----------



## Lumoco22 (28 März 2006)

CHixxo schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Rechnung per Mail (zufälligerweise erst nach den zwei Wochen Frist)
> 2. Zahlungsaufforderung/Mahnung
> 3. Inkassoschreiben
> 4. Der Anwalt schreibt n guten altmodischen Brief und haut darin einige Droh-Klötze
> ...




3. Inkassoschreiben (hab ich verpasst, bei mir kam gleich der Brief vom Anwalt)

Ich habe bis jetzt noch niemanden gefunden, der bei Punkt 5 ist    (':lol:') und werde das wohl auch nie

gruss lumoco22


----------



## Anonymous (28 März 2006)

Habt ihr mal darüber nachgedacht, dass gewisse Leute hier vielleicht genau verfolgen, was Ihr Euch so denkt?

Wer weiß, vielleicht gibt es demnächst Nr. 5 genau deshalb, weil sich alle so sicher sind, dass es nicht dazu kommt.


----------



## Anonymous (28 März 2006)

Hallo an alle Gleichgesinnten!

Ich werde folgende Email an die beiden Brüder schicken. Wundert euch nicht, wenn ich die förmliche Anrede und den Gruß weglasse. Das ist mir zu wider! Ich weiß, dass einige Aussagen evtl. etwas zugespitzt sind. Aber auf der Nase möchte ich mir nicht herumtanzen lassen.

Hier also das Schreiben:

Adresse

Telefon: ...
Kundennummer: ...
Rechnungsnummer: ...

Ich habe von Ihnen eine Rechnung mit dem Betrag von 84€ für die angebliche Leistung der Internet-Adresse www.[..]-heute.com erhalten.
Leider muss ich Ihnen mitteilen, dass der angeblich abgeschlossen Vertrag nicht rechtskräftig ist, da auf der erwähnten Internet-Seite nicht deutlich wurde, dass dieser mit der Nutzung des Gratisangebots über einen bestimmten Zeitrahmen hinaus "automatisch" abgeschlossen wird.
Die Tatsache, dass Strafanzeigen weiterer Personen in der selben Angelegenheit (arglistige Täuschung) gegen Sie vorliegen, bekräftigt die Intention dieses Schreibens.
Bestehen Sie weiterhin auf die Zahlung von 84€, werde ich meinen Anwalt hinzuziehen.
Natürlich kündige ich hiermit die Mitgliedschaft und erwarte sofortige Löschung meines Accounts.

Was meine persönliche Meinung zu dieser Leistung angeht: Finden Sie nicht, dass das eine unglaubliche Abzocke ist, für ein paar Vornamen, die wirklich sehr schnell und mit wenig Aufwand zusammengetragen sind und von denen für einige in der "heutigen" Zeit wirklich kein Platz mehr ist, dem sich anmeldenden, unwissenden(!) Benutzer ein Abbonemont über ein ganzes Jahr(!) aufzuerlegen, welches er noch 12 Monate im Voraus mit 84€ bezahlen muss?

Ich hoffe, dass sich diese Angelegenheit hiermit erledigt hat.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (28 März 2006)

Gast_ schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr mal darüber nachgedacht, dass gewisse Leute hier vielleicht genau verfolgen, was Ihr Euch so denkt?
> 
> Wer weiß, vielleicht gibt es demnächst Nr. 5 genau deshalb, weil sich alle so sicher sind, dass es nicht dazu kommt.



Das sehe ich eigentlich mit Sicherheit *nicht so*.........

Der Schuss könnte ja dann evtl. nach hinten losgehen.


----------



## Anonymous (28 März 2006)

JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Gast_ schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehe ich auch so! Allein schon die Vielzahl der Vorfälle würde, denke ich, vor Gericht doch etwas auffallen. Und ich würde mir bevor ich zum Gerichtstermin müsste wirklich jedes Detail der Machenschaften dieser Brüder heraussuchen.

ZumWiderstandAufrufendeGrüße!


----------



## Anonymous (28 März 2006)

weiss denn jemand, wie genau die das überhaupt nehmen, wenn da kündigungen ins haus flattern? werden die denn überhaupt gelesen und bearbeitet?

ich hab letzte woche ne kündigung per einschreiben geschickt. bisher nichts. 
außerdem gabs zusätzlich noch ne kündigungs-mail.
in beiden schreiben hab ich geschrieben, daß ich ne kündigungsbestätigung will. nichts dergleichen, keine antwort. wenn die mir nichts schicken, werd ich auch die zweite rechnung auf keinen fall zahlen. (hab die erste aus schreck bezahlt!)

und ich hab mich beschwert und von der verbraucherzentrale eine antwort bekommen. die geben mir recht, wissen, daß da fiese machenschaften abgehen... ich hoffe, da tut sich was.

hoffentlich tritt den herren mal jemand gehörig in den a****!


----------



## elli (28 März 2006)

Habt ihr mal darüber nachgedacht, dass gewisse Leute hier vielleicht genau verfolgen, was Ihr Euch so denkt? 

Wer weiß, vielleicht gibt es demnächst Nr. 5 genau deshalb, weil sich alle so sicher sind, dass es nicht dazu kommt.

*hallo an alle und erst recht an die super brüder... :evil: 

ich warte ja nur darauf, dass Nr. 5 kommt  :lol: , denn dann werde ich alle betroffene auffordern zum gericht zu kommen, mal sehen was sie dann machen.   :argue: 
was wir betroffenen machen weiss ich....eine dicke party *[/color]

ich habe bis jetzt nur eine rechnung (23.03) per e-mail bekommen ( die stadt stimmt nicht )   und habe auch per e-mail einen widerspruch (26.03) eingelegt. bis jetzt habe ich noch nichts gehört. aber wie ich vermute kommt es ja noch, schön, ich warte.
eins ist jedenfall sicher, geld sehen die von mir nicht und schlaflose nächte habe ich auch nicht. 
es geht mir hier nicht ums geld, aber so einen [...] unterstütze ich nicht und hoffe andere auch nicht !!
also an alle, kopf hoch, nicht zahlen und es als schlechten scherz sehen  

_[Ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Lumoco22 (28 März 2006)

Gast_ schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr mal darüber nachgedacht, dass gewisse Leute hier vielleicht genau verfolgen, was Ihr Euch so denkt?
> 
> Wer weiß, vielleicht gibt es demnächst Nr. 5 genau deshalb, weil sich alle so sicher sind, dass es nicht dazu kommt.



Sorry, dass ich dir erst jetzt antworte, war kurz offline

Kann schon sein, dass die hier ab und zu mal reinschauen.
Anonym, immer als gast versuchen sie ein bischen Angst in den Foren zu verbreiten, um vielleicht doch noch ein paar € mehr abzusahnen.

Aber keine Angst , das geht hier unter.

Ich wäre sogar sehr froh, wenn sie in diesem Forum wären.

[...]

Hier, falls ihr es noch nicht wisst:
Die Verbraucherzentrale Brandenburg hat Strafanzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Potsdam erstattet  ('')
('')
 Oder das hier:
Weis einer welches Finanzamt für Büttelborn zuständig ist ?
Mal sehen, ob Ihr eure Einnahmen auch ordentlich versteuert habt !!!

Schwitzen sollt ihr, bevor man euch [...]

gruss an euch und alle andern

_[Einige Passagen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Lumoco22 (28 März 2006)

lamiru* schrieb:
			
		

> weiss denn jemand, wie genau die das überhaupt nehmen, wenn da kündigungen ins haus flattern? werden die denn überhaupt gelesen und bearbeitet?
> 
> ich hab letzte woche ne kündigung per einschreiben geschickt. bisher nichts.
> außerdem gabs zusätzlich noch ne kündigungs-mail.
> ...




Die werden auf kein Schreiben reagieren, die wollen nur dein Geld.
Das ganze ist ein automatischer Ablauf, Rechnung, Mahnung, Anwaltsbrief.
Da wird 1mal die Adresse bei der Anmeldung gespeichert und ab gehts.
Daher bekommst du auch Mahnungen, obwohl du gezahlt hast.
Wann hast du denn das 1. Mal bezahlt ??
Überweisungen kann man rückgängig machen !! Ich glaube sogar nach 6 Wochen noch  (weis aber nicht genau wie lange: BITTE mal einer posten !)

Zum Tritt in den a****, denke ich, der ist in vollem Gange


----------



## rolf76 (28 März 2006)

Lumoco22 schrieb:
			
		

> Überweisungen kann man rückgängig machen !! Ich glaube sogar nach 6 Wochen noch  (weis aber nicht genau wie lange: BITTE mal einer posten !)


Bei Überweisungen (nicht Einzugsermächtigungen) gilt folgendes:


> *Wie lange kann ich eine Überweisung zurückrufen?
> *
> Sie können eine Überweisung bis zu dem Zeitpunkt zurückrufen, zu dem der Überweisungsbetrag endgültig gutgeschrieben ist.
> 
> Der Rückruf einer Überweisung gilt als "Kündigung des Überweisungsvertrages" und ist in § 676a Absatz 4 des Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuches (BGB) geregelt.


 http://www.bafin.de/bankenaufsicht/zahlungsverkehr.htm#p2


----------



## Lumoco22 (28 März 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Lumoco22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uff, mal wieder schwer verdauliches Juristen-Menue.
Bitte konkreter:

Wenn einer jetzt aus Angst bezahlt hat bevor er eins der Foren findet.
Wieviel Zeit bleibt ihm sein Geld durch die Bank zurück buchen zu lassen ? Kann man das in Tagen ausdrücken ??


----------



## nevazza (28 März 2006)

hey leute....

hab gerade einen drei seitigen widerrufungsbrief an die brüder geschickt...wenn die sich jetzt noch trauen sich zu melden. ich soll bis morgen meine erste mahnungskosten begleichen...mach ich nicht. falls der brief erfolg zeigt werde ich ihn hier posten...aber wartet bis dahin bitte ab.

ach übrigens..war gestern bei der polizei. die haben mir geraten auf gar keinen fall zu zahlen. sollten die im unwahrscheinlichen falle anzeige erstatten , dann muss die polizei als neutrale einheit uns und deren unternehmen überprüfen. und das werden die nicht wagen. es handelt sich auch angeblich um eine firma die regelmässig ihren ansitz wechselt um ärger mit den ämtern zu umgehen. Die polizei meinte , dass trotz relativ guter absicherung der brüder durch ihre agb s, wir als geschädigte im recht sind. wisst ja mittlerweile welche paragrahen ich meine. 
die meinten ich sollt auf keinen fall eine kopie des ausweises schicken. wir sollten jedoch immer auf eine mahnung etc antworten , da dies im streitfall besser aussieht. 

die habe mir echt mut gemacht und meinten , dass sie ihre aussage auch im notfall bestätigen würden. sie sehen uns absolut im recht auch wenn dies auf den ersten blick für uns nicht so aussieht. 

also die polizei steht hinter uns, die verbraucherzentralen und die medien sowieso. habe heute übrigens eine antwort von monitor erhalten , dass der mdr sich mit der sache gerade auseinander setzt. also wer will kann die ja auch mal anschreiben.

zahlt bitte weiter nicht...unser staat steht hinter uns!!!!!!!!

lg
nevazza


----------



## Reducal (28 März 2006)

Lumoco22 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man das in Tagen ausdrücken ??


Ist von Bank zu Bank unterschiedlich und auch der Überweisungsweg (online oder mit Überweisungsträger) spielt eine Rolle. Ich würde meinen 1-2 evtl. noch einer mehr aber da grätscht sich die Hausbank zur anderen schon ganz schön rein.


----------



## Rapunzel025 (28 März 2006)

Hat jemand schon mal in Österreich was unternommen????

Würde gerne, aber weiß ned recht was ich bei der Polizei sagen soll!
Hat wer einen Kommentar dazu?


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (28 März 2006)

Rückforderung von Überweisungen sind nur noch dann möglich, wenn die Zahlung die auftraggebende Bank noch nicht verlassen hat.

Heutzutage ist es bereits so: Wenn die Überweisung im EZÜ-Verfahren oder auch online eingegeben wurde, auch bereits sofort eine Weiterleitung erfolgt. Die Gutschrift beim Empfänger erfolgt bei Inlandszahlungen i.d.R. bereits am darauffolgenden Geschäftstag, nicht selten sogar noch am Absendetag.

Im Gegensatz zur Lastschrift ist es also nahezu unmöglich, Zahlungen, die per Überweisung getätigt wurden, wieder zurückzuholen.


----------



## Reducal (28 März 2006)

Rapunzel025 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand schon mal in Österreich was unternommen????
> 
> Würde gerne, aber weiß ned recht was ich bei der Polizei sagen soll!
> Hat wer einen Kommentar dazu?


Bist Du in Deutschland oder Österreich ansässig?


----------



## Rapunzel025 (28 März 2006)

Österreich


----------



## Reducal (28 März 2006)

JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Rückforderung von Überweisungen sind nur noch dann möglich, wenn die Zahlung die auftraggebende Bank noch nicht verlassen hat.


Das stimmt! Wenn ich bei meiner Bank online etwas überweise, habe ich etwa zwei Stunden Zeit (bis zum nächsten internen Buchungsintervall) die Überweisung zu stornieren. Ist sie erstmal raus, dann hilft nur verhandeln über die eigene Bank sowie bibbern und die Hoffnung, dass die andere Bank die Überweisung noch nicht dem anderen Konto gutgeschrieben hat. Spätestens dann ists essig!


----------



## Reducal (28 März 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Rapunzel025 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Rapunzel025 schrieb:
			
		

> Österreich


Verdacht des gewerbsmäßigen Betruges und Wettbewerbsverstöße kennt man bei Euch auch. Spann lieber mal Euren Konsumentenschutz mit ein!


----------



## Rapunzel025 (28 März 2006)

Hab ich ja schon de haben nur gesagt einfach ignorieren auuch wenn was von Inkasso oder so kommt!


----------



## Hoppelhasi (28 März 2006)

*tiere-heute*

Hi alle mitbetroffenden!

War heute in der Verbraucher Z. in Potsdam.Die Sache ist schon bekannt,das es sich um dubiose Geschäfte handelt! :evil: 

Weil sich viele Verbraucher schon beschwert haben.
Es wird sich wie hoffentlich in anderen bekannten fällen im Sande verlaufen. Hoffentlich!!!

Gab mir einen Musterbrief mit,der hier freuntlicher weise schon gezeigt wurde.
Aber er meint trotzdem "Starke Nerven behalten".

Also ganz locker bleiben wenns auch schwer fällt!  :wave: 

Tschüßiii


----------



## Reducal (28 März 2006)

Rapunzel025 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich ja schon de haben nur gesagt einfach ignorieren auuch wenn was von Inkasso oder so kommt!


Tja, dann machste das dann mal eben so oder lässt Dir was anderes einfallen. Viele Möglichkeiten gibt es jedoch nicht!


----------



## Rapunzel025 (28 März 2006)

was sagt der profi??? betrifft es dich auch????

mich gleich dreimal! probenzauber hab i bezahlt!
sm.-heute gewinnspiel
und p2p hab i ned mal gewußt das es sowas gibt!


----------



## Reducal (28 März 2006)

Das sind ja zwei verschiedene Sachen! Der Probenzauber ist der Nachfolger von Probino und in Wien ansässig - die anderen sind die hier diskutierten Brüder aus Büttelborn mit eigenen Projekten (in koop. mit einem anderen Österreicher).


----------



## Rapunzel025 (28 März 2006)

ich weiß!


----------



## Wembley (28 März 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Verdacht des gewerbsmäßigen Betruges und Wettbewerbsverstöße kennt man bei Euch auch. Spann lieber mal Euren Konsumentenschutz mit ein!


Laut diesem Artikel, in dem es um die Brüder geht, möchte die AK diebezüglich was unternehmen:



			
				orf.at schrieb:
			
		

> Die AK sieht darin auch einen Verstoß gegen das Gesetz gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb und will die fragwürdigen Anbieter auf Unterlassung klagen.



http://help.orf.at/?story=4399

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Rapunzel025 (28 März 2006)

naja dann würd ich mal sagen alle Österreicher schreibt nochmal ne kündigung??oder


----------



## Anonymous (28 März 2006)

*gedichte und vornamen*

Hallo ich bin es wieder mein letzter beitrag war auf der 13 oder 14 seite... hatte ja gesagt ich melde mich wieder wenn was passiert... 

Also ich hatte ja alles widerrufen und nun kam einmal bei vornamen die rechnung (obwohl ich eine E-mail mit widerruf 5 tage dannach(nach anmeldung) abgesendet habe) und obwohl ich Fax und ein brief wegen gedichte ... geschickt habe (mit vz brb verfast)  kam jetzt auch noch dort eine mahnung ... ich werde donnerstag mal wieder zum VZ BRB gehen und schauen was sie sagen... 

Ich muss zum schluss schon mal sagen die Brüder lassen sich schon etwas zeit mit mahnung und co. ... 

Sind sie wirklich umgezogen oder ist es einfach nur ein zweitsitz weil ich habe  am freitag noch ein brief zur alten adresse gesendet. ?! ... 

Den beitrag in Taff habe ich auch gesehen ... bin auch etwas erleichtert dannach... ich hoffe Akte 06 und co. machen da auch noch was dagegen oder berichten wenigstens darüber das nicht noch mehr drauf reinfallen... 

okay ich melde mich wieder wenn es was neues gibt ... 
bis dann 
LG Mandy


----------



## Lumoco22 (28 März 2006)

JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Rückforderung von Überweisungen sind nur noch dann möglich, wenn die Zahlung die auftraggebende Bank noch nicht verlassen hat.
> 
> Heutzutage ist es bereits so: Wenn die Überweisung im EZÜ-Verfahren oder auch online eingegeben wurde, auch bereits sofort eine Weiterleitung erfolgt. Die Gutschrift beim Empfänger erfolgt bei Inlandszahlungen i.d.R. bereits am darauffolgenden Geschäftstag, nicht selten sogar noch am Absendetag.
> 
> Im Gegensatz zur Lastschrift ist es also nahezu unmöglich, Zahlungen, die per Überweisung getätigt wurden, wieder zurückzuholen.



Ist das wirklich so ?
Tschuldigung, dann hab ich mich geirrt!  SORRY, SORRY, SORRY ('')

Ich meine aber eine üble Betrugsmasche im Kopf zu haben, die etwa auf  folgende Weise funktionierte:
Ware bestellen, Geld für Ware überweisen, Ware erhalten, Geld von Bank zurückordern lassen, mit Geld und Ware abhauen.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 März 2006)

JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Rückforderung von Überweisungen sind nur noch dann möglich, wenn die Zahlung die auftraggebende Bank noch nicht verlassen hat.


http://www.finanzenchannel.de/faq-14-Zahlungsverkehr.html


> Kann ich eine in Auftrag gegebene Überweisung stornieren?
> 
> Ja, vor Beginn der Ausführungsfrist (siehe "Wie lange darf eine Überweisung dauern?") jederzeit. Danach nur, wenn die Stornierung dem Kreditinstitut des Empfängers mitgeteilt wird, bevor der Überweisungsbetrag diesem Kreditinstitut endgültig zur Gutschrift auf dem Konto des Empfängers zur Verfügung gestellt wird.


cp


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2006)

hi leute ich habe sonntag auch den zahlungsbescheid von 84 euro bekommen und sofort meine mutter es erzählt  wir haben eine email nach den support hingeschickt
und mit einer anzeige gedroht betrug nötigung arglistiger täuschung
ausserdem bin ich erst 17 und werde morgen einen brief per rückdingens zu den beiden hinschicken den meine mutti geschrieben hat

ich wollte nur ein danke an euch allen aussprechen ihr macht ein echt mut und habt mir viele infos gegeben

nochmals danke euch 

es wird nigs geblecht


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2006)

hi leute!!!!
bis heute hatte ich zeit zu zahlen....naja jetzt warte ich schon sehnsüchtig    auf die mail vom RA. frag mich echt, wie weit die beiden gehen werden...was bringt es den? es ist doch nur zeitverschwendung, was die da machen, denn von den meisten werden die doch sowieso kein geld sehen! also was soll der mist???? naja, die haben wohl nichts besseres zu tun :evil: !!!


----------



## BenTigger (29 März 2006)

Wenn auf 100 versendete Briefe einer endlich genervt bezahlt, sind das immer noch 34 Euro Gewinn 
100 Briefe ausdrucken und eintüten, ist 30 Min gemacht. Ein guter Stundenlohn


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2006)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn auf 100 versendete Briefe einer endlich genervt bezahlt, sind das immer noch 34 Euro Gewinn
> 100 Briefe ausdrucken und eintüten, ist 30 Min gemacht. Ein guter Stundenlohn



 
jaa..... aber trotzdem, es regt einen auf. wenn man icht betroffen ist (kp, ob du es bist oder nicht   ), denkt man vllt etwas anders darüber, aber die betroffen, denke ich, ärgern sich was weiß ich wie heftig....


----------



## Reducal (29 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ....denn von den meisten werden die doch sowieso kein geld sehen!


Das sehe ich anders, denn der Rubel rollt, dass man gar expandieren muss.


----------



## JuergenAndree (29 März 2006)

Übrigens ist auf basteln-h...com die Adresse der Jungs wieder auf Büttelborn geändert. War ja zwischenzeitlich auf Groß-Gerau geändert worden.

Na die ziehen aber oft um. Vermutlich waren die Büro´s in Büttelborn doch schöner, oder die Luft in Groß-Gerau zu dünn.


----------



## JuergenAndree (29 März 2006)

Folgendes Schreiben hat mich soeben von der VZ Bayern erreicht:

Schreiben Anfang:
die Anbieter der Internetseiten w.w.xxx-heute.com sind uns bereits
hinreichend bekannt. Wir haben eine entsprechende Mitteilung an die Presse gegeben, ebenso das Bayerische Staatsministerium für Verbraucherschutz.

In Ihrem konkreten Fall, haben Sie sich bereits ganz richtig verhalten. Im Rahmen unserer Beratungspraxis geben wir ebenfalls die Empfehlung, den Vertrag umgehend per Einschreiben zu widerrufen. Damit haben Sie sich nachweisbar gegen die Forderung [] gewehrt. Zusätzlich hätten Sie außerdem die Anfechtung des Vertrages wegen Inhaltsirrtums und arlistiger Täuschung erklären können. Es entspricht durchaus der Praxis solcher unseriöser Anbieter, die geprellten Opfer mit Mahn-und Inkassoschreiben zu überziehen. Wir raten dazu, auf diese Schreiben nicht mehr zu reagieren. Erst wenn Sie einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht erhalten, müssen Sie wieder aktiv werden und hiergegen Widerspruch einlegen. Dies ist mittels eines Formblattes möglich, das dem Mahnbescheid beiliegt. Dass die [] ihre Forderung tatsächlich einklagen ist sehr unwahrscheinlich. Da sie sich selbst alles andere als korrekt verhalten, werden sie erfahrungsgemäß den Kontakt zu Justiz und Staatsanwaltschaft eher meiden als suchen. Die Verbraucherzentrale
Brandenburg hat zudem bereits Anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Potsdam erstattet. Sie haben also sehr gute Chancen, den Betrag letztlich nicht zahlen zu müssen.
Schreiben Ende

Also einfach den Widerruf schriftlich per Einschreiben mit Rückschein an die Adresse schicken, die in der Rechnung angegeben wird und entspannt zurück lehnen. Erst wenn ein Mahnbescheid vom Gericht (Gelber Umschlag für den man den Empfang auch beim Postboten quittieren muss) kommt, dagegen auf dem beiligenden Formblatt widersprechen.
Soweit wird es aber nicht kommen.

Gruß, Jürgen

*[Virenscanner: Namen entfernt]*


----------



## Reducal (29 März 2006)

JuergenAndree schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens ist auf basteln-h...com die Adresse der Jungs wieder auf Büttelborn geändert. War ja zwischenzeitlich auf Groß-Gerau geändert worden.


Warum das so ist, kann man nur mutmaßen. Aber das Impressum ist auf allen Seiten, die ich bislang besucht habe, gleich - es ist nicht im angezeigten Web implementiert sondern wird direkt vom Server bezogen.

Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand mit seinen Zugangsdaten probiert diese auch in ein Nachbarprojekt einzugeben, also statt bei sms-heute z. B. in lehrstellen-heute? Funktioniert der Zugang dorthin?


----------



## Rapunzel025 (29 März 2006)

habt ihr denn Zugangsdaten bekommen?? Ich habe nie welche bekommen!


----------



## Adrian (29 März 2006)

ich auch nicht. nicht einmal für den sogenanten gratis test-tag.


----------



## Rapunzel025 (29 März 2006)

I hab heut alle Mails gecheckt, weil i bin ja immer faul zum löschen, und da war nix erst als die Rechnung kam! :evil: 

Aber einerseits bin ich ja froh darüber das da nie Logindaten kamen, denn sonst hätte ich wohl auch noch sms geschickt und dann würde die Sache schon ganz anders aussehen!


----------



## Reducal (29 März 2006)

Rapunzel025 schrieb:
			
		

> habt ihr denn Zugangsdaten bekommen?


Na klar, per E-Mail an die angegebene Adresse:





> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihr Vertrauen in lehrste****-heute.com!
> Anbei erhalten Sie Ihre persönlichen Zugangsdaten für den Mitgliederbereich von gedichte-heute.com!
> ...



Wenn Du so eine Mail nicht bekommen hast, dann liegt das daran, dass die benutzte E-Mail-Adresse falsch angegeben war. Das ist entweder Dir selbst bei der Anmeldung passiert oder (falls Du Dich nicht angemeldet hast) demjenigen, der Deine Adressdaten verwendete.
Da der Vertrag nicht erst mit der Freischaltung des Linkes einsetzt sondern bereits beim Absenden der Daten, kommt es hier u. U. zu Komplikationen.

Wer übrigens so einen Vertrag rechtzeitig während der Gratis-Zeit widerruft, bekommt diese Nachricht:





> Sehr geehrte Frau ****
> 
> wir bedauern Ihren Widerruf sehr, falls Sie sich doch noch für unseren Service entscheiden, nehmen wir Sie gern wieder in unsere Kundendatenbank auf.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rapunzel025 (29 März 2006)

hab sowas trotzdem NIE bekommen!

Erst wieder die Rechnung und die kam auf de adresse die ich eingegeben habe!


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2006)

hallo zusammen.

meine freundin ist auch auf dieser lehrstellen seite gewesen und hat nun gestern so eine  rechnung bekommen. mein verdacht, dass das ja wohl nicht rechtens sein kann, hat sich dank dieses forums hier ja bestätigt.

aber hab trotzdem mal ne frage.
die anmeldemail mit den kontaktdaten ist natürlich länger als 14tage her. 
daher kann ich mich in einem widerspruch wohl kaum auf die 14tage-rücktrittsregelung berufen.
auf was dann? also im prinzip habe ich ja schon vereinzelt gelesen, dass alles nach täuschung auf der website aus sieht und blabla, aber vllt hat ja jemand von euch noch einen guten vordruck, dann erspare ich mir irrtümer.  widerspruch per mail geht doch auch in ordnung, oder? 

ist es überhaupt notwendig noch einen widerspruch zu schreiben, wo doch potsdam schon klagt und oben in dem schreiben von JuergenAndree eine nur sehr geringe wahrscheinlichkeit der endgültigen geldeinforderung der gebrüder über den justizweg zu befürchten ist?
also einfaches ignorieren weiterer mahnschreiben&co müsste doch auch ausreichen, oder?


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2006)

Ich habe vom Rechtsanwalt einen Brief bekommen und nun habe ich heute eine Abholungseinladung im Briefkasten, für einen Brief aus D.. könnte das ein eingeschriebener Brief von denen sein? Muss ich den dann entgegennehmen, oder kann ich den verweigern? Was passiert wenn ich den verweigere?

Ich bin aus der Schweiz und ich denke nicht, dass die das auf sich nehmen zu klagen, ausserdem hab ich eine Rechtsschutzversicherung 8)


----------



## Adrian (29 März 2006)

so eine mail von wegen benutzerdaten und pasword hab ich nie bekommen, dafür ist die mahnung aber angekommen und das auch per mail! da kann doch etwas nicht stimmen.
eigentlich sollte ich heute zahlen, aber ich werde mich jetzt mal zurücklehnen und erst wieder was unternehmen, wenn sich das gericht einschaltet!

PS: bin auch aus der schweiz und zum glück erst 15 =D 

Ich werde es hier schreiben, wann/ob ich etwas von ihrem anwalt höre, das gericht mitmischt usw. natürlich auch wenn es (hoffentlich wieder) ein warmer furz war.

wäre nett,wenn noch jemand was zur frage von dem gast über mir sagen würde, denn das erwartet mich ja auch noch.


----------



## rolf76 (29 März 2006)

Sehr schön erklärt wird das rechtliche Vorgehen auch hier:

www.vis-recht.bayern.de/de/left/handel/vertragsarten/abo-fallen.htm


----------



## Adrian (29 März 2006)

das ist ne super seite. kurz und bündig, vorallem für minderjährige opfer die es den eltern sagen müssen!


----------



## Wompel (29 März 2006)

Kalle59 schrieb:
			
		

> Kleine Probleme bei den Brüdern?
> Aufruf bei w*w.routenplanung-heute.com ergibt:
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, die bringen mich ganz durcheinander (habe com und de verwechselt)


----------



## Adrian (29 März 2006)

cool. wenn das so weiter geht bis sie alles verkauft haben wäre das ja unglaublich. aber eben die betonung liegt auf "unglaublich".


----------



## Captain Picard (29 März 2006)

Wompel schrieb:
			
		

> Die Domain wird vom Inhaber zum Verkauf angeboten


Wo denn? Bei e-bay finde ich nichts. 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2006)

@Wompel: Wie kommst Du darauf, das diese Webseite von denen zum Verkauf angeboten wird ??? Wo hast Du darüber Infos gefunden ?


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2006)

*Anwalt schreiben*

Hallo  :wave: 

Wir haben heute auch Post bekommen von dem Anwalt O.T. :lol: 

Er will das wir 123€ zahlen und droht auch mit Strafanzeige  8) 

Das witzige daran ist noch das der Nachname von uns dazu noch falsch ist  :roll:  

Wir werden garnicht drauf reagieren


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2006)

@ Adrian.... es war zum Glück was anderes, hätte ich als Paket erwartet, nicht als Brief... aber trotzdem bleibt die Frage... müsste man so ein Einschreiben entgegennehmen?

Ich denke zwar, dass die eher nix mehr schicken werden 0


----------



## Adrian (29 März 2006)

aha =D


----------



## nevazza (29 März 2006)

@ bonsairose und marc26

war gestern bei der polizei, die meinte das man auf ein schreiben vom anwalt  auf jeden fall reagieren soll/muss. warum weiss ich nicht...befinde mich noch in phase 2 --mahnung nr. 1 . Widerrufe das schreiben am besten nochmal. würd dir raten aber einen anderen text als in den widerrufungen der mahnungen zu schreiben. sieht vor gericht besser aus, kannst dann immer sagen du hast dich ausführlich mit der sache beschäftigt...das finden gerichte etc immer gut. auch wenn es nach aussage der polizei NICHT zur strafanzeige bzw anklage komt, da die (wie bereits schon gepostet) nicht nur uns überprüfen sondern auch das unternehmen. --also habts bald geschafft und seit mit dem mist durch.


ich denke wir alle durchlaufen einfach nur diese phasen mit rechnung, mahnung und anwaltsbrief und dann ist ruhe....

Sollten mal ne Party schmeissen dannach...alle geschädigten einladen und am besten in deren büro ne fette sause schmeissen.....hihihiiiiii   :lol:


----------



## CHixxo (29 März 2006)

nevazza schrieb:
			
		

> @ bonsairose und marc26
> 
> war gestern bei der polizei, die meinte das man auf ein schreiben vom anwalt  auf jeden fall reagieren soll/muss. warum weiss ich nicht...



Wie ist das nun? Muss man auf das Anwaltsschreiben reagieren, oder hat die Polizei Mist erzählt und es reicht, wenn man einmal gegenüber der dubiosen Firma seine Ansicht dargelegt hat? :-?



			
				nevazza schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke wir alle durchlaufen einfach nur diese phasen mit rechnung, mahnung und anwaltsbrief und dann ist ruhe....
> 
> Sollten mal ne Party schmeissen dannach...alle geschädigten einladen und am besten in deren büro ne fette sause schmeissen.....hihihiiiiii



Wenn's soweit ist, sagt mir ruhig Bescheid, ich komm auf jeden Fall vorbei!


----------



## Reducal (30 März 2006)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=145934#145934


			
				nevazza schrieb:
			
		

> ....habe heute übrigens eine antwort von monitor erhalten...


Fernsehtip für heute Abend: http://www.mdr.de/escher/vorschau/153570.html


----------



## nevazza (30 März 2006)

ich weiss es auch nicht...habe halt gefragt und die meinten , dass wir auf ein anwaltsschreiben auf jeden fall reagieren sollen und zwar mit einem schriftlichen ( per post ) widerspruch. habe denen mein fall geschildert und gfragt wie ich mich in zukunft verhalten soll bzw wie und auf welche schreiben ich antworten soll.auf die mahnugen reicht es normalerweise per mail , da die uns anders ja auch nicht kontaktieren(einschreiben is natürlich immer besser) und auf briefe vom anwalt soll man generell immer antworten.solange wir nur mahnungen bekommen können wir uns entspannt zurück legen hat die polizei gsagt...nur bei anwaltsbriefen und gerichtlichen dingen soll man aufpassen was man schreibt und vor allem das man antwortet.kein plan warum...machts besser einfach.

und irgendwie fühlt man sich persönlich ja auch besser wenn man auf so nette mails und brief antwortet. die firma wird irgendwann schon ruhe geben....


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2006)

hey leutz so habe vor ein paar tagen auch die erste mahnung erhalten.... :evil:  :evil: dann kam heute die antwort auf meinen wiederruf...(rechnung am 7 märz eingetroffen am 21 wiederrufen)darin stand(schon etwas erwartet in der richtung) hätte nicht mehr in der frist wiederrufen, drohten mit anwalt und inkassobüro, und legten nochmal ganz "freundlich" ihre bankverbindung bei...so jetzt habe ich mal vieles gesammelt (beiträge, kommentare, berichte und paragraphen) und schreib nen brief.......    
dank euch bin ich nicht mehr so verunsichert!!!
auf das es bald möglichst ein ende hat :evil:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2006)

*Abmahnung des Bundesverbandes der Verbraucherzentralen*

Hallo zusammen. Bei den Heise News steht, daß der Bundesverband der Verbraucherzentralen die Brüder abgemahnt hat.
ht*p://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/71452


----------



## Adrian (30 März 2006)

das wird ja wider mal ein spannender abend! Muss ich ungebiengt kucken.


----------



## A John (30 März 2006)

*Re: Abmahnung des Bundesverbandes der Verbraucherzentralen*



			
				Travelbug schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den Heise News steht, daß der Bundesverband der Verbraucherzentralen die Brüder abgemahnt hat.
> ht*p://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/71452


*Pressemitteilung der VZBV*


> Das Abzocken von Verbrauchern darf sich nicht mehr rechnen.


Ja. Und die Treibhausgase müssen reduziert werden, die Staatsverschuldung,   Arbeitslosenquote, Subventionen, Gesundheitskosten, Bürokratie und überhaupt....
Sttimmt ja, was die VBZ da fordert. Nur, was nützt es, wenn sich Politik und Justiz seit Jahren beharrlich verweigern?

Gruß A. John


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2006)

*Re: Abmahnung des Bundesverbandes der Verbraucherzentralen*



			
				A John schrieb:
			
		

> Nur, was nützt es, wenn sich Politik und Justiz seit Jahren beharrlich verweigern?


Diese ständige Genöle  über den Staat und Politik nervt. Staat und Politik sind keine abstrakten  Gebilde,
 sondern werden  von den Parlamenten, die wiederum vom Volk gewählt werden, bestimmt.

Wenn du dich darüber aufregst, regst du dich über dich selber auf  bzw. über deine  Mitbürger, 
die  die Volksvertreter  gewählt haben.

Was willst du also?


----------



## rolf76 (30 März 2006)

Neuer Beitrag von Ronny Jahn zum Thema ...-heute.com: 

S*** GbR droht Minderjährigen mit Strafanzeige (blaue Schrift anklicken)



> Dieser Vorwurf ist in der Regel völlig absurd


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2006)

Sooo nicht, dass es mir die Gebrüder S*********n schon schwer machen, nein, jetzt versucht auch noch der Anbieter von www.s*msen.de mich zu vera*schen:

Du willst deine SMS kostenlos versenden? Nun gibt es 100 SMS Gratis für 
dich!!




> Simsen muss kein teurer Spass sein: Bei Simsen.de erhältst du 100 SMS
> gratis, welche du sofort versenden kannst. Damit Du diese auch künftig
> versenden kannst, gibt es gleich die Chance auf ein Motorola RAZR V3
> welches im Handel mit satten 650 EURO zu Buche schlägt.
> ...



Ich bezweifele, dass ich mich da angemeldet habe.


----------



## sascha (30 März 2006)

Unser Bericht zum Fall:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=146457#146457


----------



## rolf76 (30 März 2006)

Ob der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband e.V. dem Anbieter mit den Abmahnungen schon alle Flausen ausgetrieben hat, werden die nächsten Wochen zeigen. Darf der Anbieter weiterhin Rechnungen und Mahnungen an diejenigen schicken, die sich bis jetzt angemeldet haben? Darf der Anbieter weiterhin Schadensersatz mit der Behauptung fordern, ein Minderjähriger habe bei der Anmeldung in betrügerischer Absicht ein falsches Geburtsjahr eingegeben, obwohl die Seite sich ihrem Inhalt nach (Bsp. Hausaufgaben!) offensichtlich an Jugendliche richtet und der Jugendliche sein wahres Alter in der Eingabemaske gar nicht anklicken kann? (Zu den unsäglichen Drohungen gegenüber Minderjährigen siehe den neuen Beitrag von Ronny Jahn.) Wenn die Abmahnungen zu vorsichtig formuliert wurden, könnten dem Anbieter noch Schlupflöcher verbleiben, solche "Geschäfte" weiterzubetreiben. 

*Rechtsfolgen der Abmahnungen für die Verbraucher*

Die Abmahnungen haben rechtlich keinen Einfluss auf die Frage, ob im Einzelfall ein Vertrag überhaupt zustande kam, wirksam angefochten oder widerrufen wurde. Wann ein  Online-Abo wirksam ist, kann man hier im Forum unter Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos oder auf den Seiten des Bayerischen Verbraucherministeriums unter "Abo-Fallen im Internet" nachlesen (jeweils blaue Schrift anklicken).

Allerdings können sich diejenigen, die die Forderungen und Mahnungen für unberechtigt halten, durch die Abmahnungen des Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverbands e.V. in ihrer Auffassung bestärkt fühlen und das Ganze etwas entspannter betrachten.

*Änderungen des BGB erforderlich!*

In eine Abo-Falle tappen vor allem Interneteinsteiger. Opfer wurden aber auch erfahrenere Surfer, die bislang keine schlechten Erfahrungen damit gemacht haben, z.B. bei Gewinnspielen ihre persönlichen Daten preiszugeben. Und wenn die Falle dann zuschlägt, fehlen die erforderlichen Rechtskenntnisse, um beurteilen zu können, ob eine vertragliche Zahlungspflicht besteht.

Dazu hat leider auch der Gesetzgeber beigetragen. Wer den mündigen Bürger will, der muss ihm auch verständliche Gesetze an die Hand geben. Selbst wenn man herausfindet, in welchen Paragraphen das Widerrufsrecht geregelt ist, wird man als Bürger aus dem Paragraphensalat nicht schlau. Bis wann kann ich im konkreten Fall widerrufen, wann ist eine Widerrufsbelehrung "deutlich gestaltet" und enthält alle gebotenen Informationen? Die gesetzliche Regelung ist viel zu kompliziert und zu unbestimmt, als dass der Verbraucher sehen könnte, was in seinem konkreten Fall gilt. Die dubiosen Anbieter bauen folgerichtig darauf, dass der Verbraucher den teuer erscheinenden Weg zum Anwalt scheut und spätestens nach der Androhung von "erheblichen strafrechtlichen Konsequenzen" einfach bezahlt.

Jeder, der sich über die undeutlichen rechtlichen Vorgaben empört, kann die Abgeordneten seines Wahlkreises oder die Bundesregierung dazu auffordern, sich für eine eindeutige und verständliche Regelung des Fernabsatzrechts einzusetzen. Eine klarere Regelung des Fernabsatzrechts sollte auch im Interesse des Handels liegen.

*Änderungen des UWG?*

"So eine Sauerei - ich geh' zur Polizei." Das Strafrecht ist aber nicht das geeignete Mittel zur schnellen und effektiven Bekämpfung von Abzocke. Die strafrechtliche Ahndung erfolgt zumeist um Jahre zeitversetzt und hat auf akute Probleme wenig Auswirkung. Zudem sind die Staatsanwaltschaften an Fällen, die vertragsrechtliche Grauzonen ausnutzen, erfahrungsgemäß wenig interessiert und anderweitig ausgelastet.

Abmahnungen und einstweilige Verfügungen nach UWG sind daher das Mittel der Wahl: Schneidig und wirksam. Warum reichen die Regelungen des noch keine zwei Jahre alten neuen UWG nicht aus? Das Problem liegt nicht in der materiellrechtlichen Regelung, sondern bei der Klagebefugnis: Verbraucher sind nicht klagebefugt, da ihre Interessen angeblich hinreichend von den klagebefugten Verbänden (siehe Wer verfolgt Verstöße gegen das UWG?) wahrgenommen würden. Bei der Abo-Abzocke gibt es aber zumeist keine abmahnbereiten seriösen Mitbewerber und deshalb auch keine abmahnbereiten Unternehmerverbände. Warum mahnen die Verbraucherzentralen nicht schneller ab? Darüber wird noch zu diskutieren sein, möglicherweise sind die Verbraucherzentralen  unterfinanziert.

Gesetzesänderungen im UWG könnten die Klagebefugnis von Verbrauchern (damit einhergehend die Abschaffung des Anspruchs auf Erstattung der Abmahngebühren) und Nachbesserungen im Bereich des bislang "zahnlosen" Gewinnabschöpfungsanspruchs (§ 10 UWG) betreffen. Ein Recht zur Lösung vom Vertrag bei irreführender Werbung muss dagegen nicht erst geschaffen werden, da dies durch die Irrtumsanfechtung nach BGB ausreichend geregelt ist.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (30 März 2006)

> Fernsehtip für heute Abend: http://www.mdr.de/escher/vorschau/153570.html


Escher war gut. Insbesondere hat er vorgeführt, dass das Aufrufen der Seiten mit der bloßen URL zu einem anderen Ergebnis führt, als über eine Suchmaschine. Nur den Hinweis auf die Ermittlungen wegen der Sache in Brandenburg, wegen der Anzeige der dortigen Verbraucherzentrale, halte ich persönlich für abenteuerlich.


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2006)

Et voilá, die Brüder haben prompt reagiert.
Jetzt prangt die Widerrufbelehrung dick und fett mitten auf den neuen
Seiten. 
Nennen sich jetzt xxx.gratis.de


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 März 2006)

[irgendwas]gratis.de 
Da haben die ja schnell reagiert - wenn man auch manches Detail noch nicht geändert hat.


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Et voilá, die Brüder haben prompt reagiert.
> Jetzt prangt die Widerrufbelehrung dick und fett mitten auf den neuen
> Seiten.
> Nennen sich jetzt xxx.gratis.de




Und? Was nützt es dem User, der sich dort anmeldet? 

Der Nepp geht doch weiter. Die Widerspruchsfrist des Kunden erlischt, sobald er sich in den internen Bereich einloggt, da der Kunde damit dem Dienstleister zur Ausführung veranlaßt. Und die weiteren Folgen sind dort auch beschrieben.

_Zitat:
Widerrufsfolgen
Im Falle eines wirksamen Widerrufs sind die beiderseits empfangenen Leistungen zurückzugewähren und ggf. gezogene Nutzungen (z. B. Zinsen) herauszugeben. Kann der Kunde die von dem Dienstleister empfangene Leistung ganz oder teilweise nicht oder nur in verschlechtertem Zustand zugewähren, muss der dem Dienstleister insoweit ggf. Wertersatz leisten._


Schick mal einer elektronische Daten wieder zurück...


----------



## Teleton (30 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt prangt die Widerrufbelehrung dick und fett mitten auf den neuen
> Seiten.


Selbst da habe ich Zweifel ob das dem Deutlichkeitsgebot des §355 BGB genügt. Nach Palandt §355 Rz 15 reicht bei einem im übrigen gleichförmigen Schriftbild eine graue Hinterlegung des Belehrungstextes nicht aus.


----------



## Lumoco22 (31 März 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

!! Hurra  !!
Google hat endlich S*[...]*-Domains gesperrt !!!!

GOTT sei DANK !!
Dann gibt es jetzt wenigstens erstmal
keine NEUEN Opfer über Google mehr

*[Persönliche Daten gelöscht - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Wembley (31 März 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Lumoco22 schrieb:
			
		

> !! Hurra  !!
> Google hat endlich S*[...]*-Domains gesperrt !!!!
> 
> GOTT sei DANK !!
> ...



Wie kommst du denn darauf? Die Werbung läuft ja noch prächtig.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (31 März 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Das mit der Google-Löschung hat Herr Escher gestern im MDR (Ein Fall für Escher) angekündigt. Jedenfalls habe Google ihm bestätigt, dass alles, was sich auf ***-heute.com bezieht, sofort gelöscht werde.

Aber man hat ja bereits reagiert:

aus ***-heute.com wird ***-gratis.de.

Die "Hausaufgaben" sind bereits umgestellt, die anderen "Anwendungen" werden wohl folgen...........

Die AGB vom 19.01.2006 blieben bis heute unverändert.


----------



## unregistriert (31 März 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallöle,

bin auch auf dieses Geschäftsmodell über vornamen-heute.com hereingefallen, nach diversen Schriftwechseln via e-mail (Rechnungen, Mahnungen durch Fa. S*[...]* und Widerruf, Anfechtung wegen Irrtum durch mich) habe ich einen Rechtsanwalt eingeschaltet, kaum war der Brief vom RA bei den Brüdern angekommen, habe ich auch schon eine mail (und der RA einen Brief) bekommen, in welcher mein Widerruf akzeptiert wird. RA kostet ca. 35,- Euro, das war es aber wert, jetzt habe ich Ruhe. Würde das immer wieder so machen und kann das auch nur empfehlen.

Lieben Gruß an alle Mitbetroffenen

*[Persönliche Daten gelöscht - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Wembley (31 März 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Aber man hat ja bereits reagiert:
> 
> aus ***-heute.com wird ***-gratis.de.


Meines Wissens nach ist die ****-gratis.de keine Nachfolgeseite, sondern eine weitere Zubringerseite für ****-heute.com. Eher dass die ****-gratis.de schnell verschwinden wird, denn ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine solche Url im Sinne der abmahnenden Verbraucherzentralen ist.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Billigere Ruhe (31 März 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> RA kostet ca. 35,- Euro, das war es aber wert, jetzt habe ich Ruhe.


Wieso ist Dir die Ruhe 35 EUR wert? Waren die Mahnungen so laut?


----------



## grotti (31 März 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



> [Threadnamen editiert und Sitenamen eingefügt aus den Gründen dieses Postings ] - modaction.sep





> [Persönliche Daten gelöscht - bitte NUBs beachten!] - modaction.sep



@modaction.sep
Könntest du BITTE mal beide Links - der erste stammt aus dem Urposting - editieren, so dass man darauf zugreifen kann?
Das sind jetzt schon zwei 404-Fehler in Serie, langsam hat das Saison.

-grotti


----------



## promised19 (31 März 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallöchen,

also ich hab am 26.03. die Rechnung bekommen, war bei der VZ in Potsdam und hab am 28.03. den Widerruf + Kündigung per Einschreiben geschickt. Das ist laut Post auch am 29.03. angekommen.
Und heute bekomme ich eine total unenthusiastische Email von den Brüdern: 

Re: Brief; 

Sehr geehrte(r) Kund(e)in,

die Frist für die 14-tägige Rücktrittserklärung beginnt bei Anmeldung und ist
daher bei Ihnen schon verstrichen.

Anmeldedatum: 01.03.2006 13:43

Na, das hört sich ja jetzt schon irgendwie so an, als ob Sie keinen Bock mehr haben. Da waren keinerlei Drohungen enthalten und auch die Bankverbindung haben sie mir nicht nochmal geschickt. Schon komisch, wenn man die Vorgehensweise davor betrachtet. Komisch ist auch, dass ich mich bei "hausaufgaben" angemeldet hatte, die erste Rechnung auch von deren Support bekommen habe, aber die Email kam jetzt von "sms"?!

Was das mit Google betrifft...."Hausaufgaben" wird leider immernoch schön mit "Gratis" angeworben. Wenn man die URL so eingibt, kriegt man eine total uneindeutige Seite, aber wenn man über Google geht, dann steht jetzt an der Seite, das mit dem Widerrufsrecht.

Wie meine Oma immer zu sagen pflegt: Denen geht der A**** wohl ganz schön auf Grundeis! 

Haltet durch, ich denke mal lange geht das Chaos nicht mehr.

P.S. Gestern kam bei RTL2 Nachrichten was über die beiden!


----------



## SEP (31 März 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				grotti schrieb:
			
		

> @modaction.sep
> Könntest du BITTE mal beide Links - der erste stammt aus dem Urposting - editieren, so dass man darauf zugreifen kann?
> Das sind jetzt schon zwei 404-Fehler in Serie, langsam hat das Saison.
> 
> -grotti


Wird erledigt - wenn du ein wenig die Augen auf machst, wirst du lesen können, dass die Forumssoftware noch keine 24 Stunden im Dienst ist - und wie bei allen Umstellungen sind ein paar Feinschliffnotwendigkeiten nachzulegen.

Kommen aber.

SEP


----------



## grotti (31 März 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Danke für die Antwort SEP. Das hab ich tatsächlich übersehen.
Das Forum ist allerdings auch riesengroß; außerdem war mein letzter Besuch ca. im August 2005. Entgegen meiner Erinnerung war das ein anderes Forum und gar nicht dieses hier...oops


----------



## grotti (31 März 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

äh ... ich meinte: andere Foren_software_...


----------



## Nivea (31 März 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Darf man vor diesen Seiten auf der eigenen Homepage warnen?

Oder ist das Rufmord/Rufschädigung/Verleumdung?


----------



## SEP (31 März 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Nivea schrieb:
			
		

> Darf man vor diesen Seiten auf der eigenen Homepage warnen?
> 
> Oder ist das Rufmord/Rufschädigung/Verleumdung?



Auf diese konkrete Einzelfallfrage zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird hier keine Antwort gegeben werden. Frage den Admin-Berater deines Vertrauens.


----------



## Wembley (31 März 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Nivea schrieb:
			
		

> Darf man vor diesen Seiten auf der eigenen Homepage warnen?
> 
> Oder ist das Rufmord/Rufschädigung/Verleumdung?



Es kommt immer darauf an, wie man etwas formuliert bzw. darlegt. Sonst siehe Posting von SEP. Abgesehen davon, dass gerade in diesem Fall sich alles sehr schnell ändern bzw. die Aktualität recht rasch nicht mehr gegeben sein kann.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Unregistriert (1 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

hallo....
ich habe eine e mail von denen bekommen auch eine rechnung von 84 €.
ich war mir sicher, dass ich mich dort niemals angemeldet habe.
dann bin ich stutzig geworden, bin auf google und hab den namen A&M S*[...]* GbR eingegeben. da standen mehrere warnungen. also, niemals den betrag bezahlen. ich mach jetzt eine strafanzeige gegen diese firma. eine frechheit!!

hoffe ich konnte einigen weiterhelfen

liebe grüße

*[Persönliche Daten gelöscht - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Wembley (1 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Auf orf.at widmete man sich wieder einmal den Brüdern S.

Titel: *"Gratis-Websites": Steigerung der Drohungen mit Anwaltschreiben" *(Artikel vom 31.03.06)*

http://help.orf.at/?story=4466

*


			
				orf.at schrieb:
			
		

> "Lassen Sie sich nicht einschüchtern, wenn Sie eine ungerechtfertigte Geldforderung bekommen", beruhigt AK-Konsumentenschützer Heinz Schöffl. Da hier nicht ordnungsgemäß auf das zustehende Rücktrittsrecht hingewiesen wird, steht dem Verbraucher ein auf drei Monate verlängertes Rücktrittsrecht zu. Die AK hat daher einen Musterbrief für ein Rücktrittsschreiben online gestellt.


Dieser im ORF-Artikel direkt verlinkte Musterbrief befindet sich auf der Homepage der Arbeiterkammer Österreich:

http://www.arbeiterkammer.at/pictures/d38/Musterbrief_Ruecktritt_unzureichende_Belehrung.pdf

*ACHTUNG:* Dieser Brief und dieser Artikel beziehen sich auf *die österreichischen Gesetze* und ist daher *nur für Nutzer geeignet*, die *sich von Österreich aus angemeldet* haben. 
Daher können User, die sich von *Deutschland oder der Schweiz* aus die Anmeldung vollzogen haben, diesen *NICHT *in dieser Form *übernehmen*.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## heide.ganther (1 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Jahnsi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo !
> 
> Da surfe ich kürzlich im Internet, um einen Namen für unser bald kommendes Kind zu finden, lande auf der oben genannten Seite [vornamen-heute.com] und habe prompt ein 24 monatiges Abo am Hals, welches mich jährlich 84 Euro kosten soll. Wie ich jetzt gelesen habe, ist die Firma S[...] GbR bekannt für dubiose Internetgeschäfte. Leider muß ich mir den Leichtsinn vorwerfen lassen, die AGB'S nicht so gründlich gelesen zu haben, wie es wohl vonnöten gewesen wäre. Ich bin jedoch nach der Registrierung nie darauf hingewiesen worden, daß ich da auf ein kostenpflichtiges Abo hinsteuere, selbst bei der Zusendung der Zugangsdaten nicht. Nun kam nach Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist die Rechnung, und für mich der Schock.
> 
> ...


Hallo,
mir erging es genauso. Meine Tochter sucht eine Lehrstelle und ich fand im Internet unter w*w.lehrstellen.de, die Herren "A&M S[...] GbR"
Wollte mir die Seite anschauen, habe nichts bestätigt, ich kam nach diesem sonderbaren Gewinnspiel nicht einmal weiter.
Habe auch keine Zugangsdaten erhalten, aber am 3.3.2006 per E-Mail eine Rechnung. Gleichzeitig wurde auch mit Rechtsanwalt gedroht, sollte ich nicht innerhalb 7 Tagen bezahlen. Leider bezahlte ich die Rechnung, da ich mir Ärger ersparen wollte. Am 29.3.06 erfuhr ich dann bei RTL in den Nachrichten, daß ich einer [...] Firma auf den Leim gegangen bin.
Habe bis heute noch keine Zugangsdaten und auch keinen Nutzen von den 100 kostenlosen SMS. 
Wer weiß mehr über diese dubiose Firma?
Wo kann man Hilfe erhalten?
H. Ganther

_[Zwei Worte entfernt. (bh/SEP)]_


----------



## Reducal (1 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Wenn es Dir nur um die Zugangsdaten geht, dann schreibe doch mal eine E-Mail an den Support, der auf der Rechnung steht. Solltest Du tatsächlich nur wissen wollen, wie man sich nun am besten verhalten kann, dann lies mal viiiiiele Seiten hier zurück.
Wenn Du bereits das erste Jahr bezahlt hast, dann gibt es eigentlich nur eine Möglichkeit, das Geld wieder zurück zu bekommen, nämlich die, vor ein Gericht zu ziehen. Beachte aber - im nächsten Jahr wird die zweite Rate des 24-Monate-Abo fällig und wenn Du nicht kündigst, dann geht das Jahr für Jahr so weiter (solange es die Initiatoren bzw. ihre Absichten noch gibt).

_@ heide, ein ganz klein wenig Ironie enthält mein Posting leider schon._


----------



## Wembley (1 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				heide.ganther schrieb:
			
		

> mir erging es genauso. Meine Tochter sucht eine Lehrstelle und ich fand im Internet unter **w.lehrstellen.de , die Herren "A&M S[...] GbR"
> Wollte mir die Seite anschauen, habe nichts bestätigt, ich kam nach diesem sonderbaren Gewinnspiel nicht einmal weiter.
> Habe auch keine Zugangsdaten erhalten, aber am 3.3.2006 per E-Mail eine Rechnung. Gleichzeitig wurde auch mit Rechtsanwalt gedroht, sollte ich nicht innerhalb 7 Tagen bezahlen. Leider bezahlte ich die Rechnung, da ich mir Ärger ersparen wollte. Am 29.3.06 erfuhr ich dann bei RTL in den Nachrichten, daß ich einer [...] Firma auf den Leim gegangen bin.
> Habe bis heute noch keine Zugangsdaten und auch keinen Nutzen von den 100 kostenlosen SMS.
> ...



In so einem Fall wird hier immer angeraten, sich wegen des Rechtsberatungsgesetzes, das Einzelfallberatung verbietet, an einen Anwalt oder an eine Verbraucherzentrale zu wenden. Generell ist es natürlich immer weit schwieriger, das Geld wieder zurückzuholen, als jemanden seine Forderungen einfach nicht zu erfüllen. Speziell die Verbraucherzentralen kennen die Brüder S. und diese Firma sehr gut, haben sie doch gerade 16(!) Abmahnungen an diese verschickt. Es ist sicher keine schlechte Idee, sich an eine Verbraucherzentrale zu wenden, denn die sind mit der Thematik sehr gut befasst. Aber ob du das Geld dann wiedersiehst, kann dir natürlich niemand garantieren.

Du sagst, dass du, obwohl schon die Rechnung beglichen wurde, noch keine Leistung empfangen konntest. Das ist schon mal kein Pluspunkt für die Brüder. 
Gruß
Wembley


----------



## biggi (1 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo Zusammen, ich bin nur noch am Foren lesen über die lieben S*********ns.Mir erging es wie allen hier. Habe jetzt schon nach 3 Wochen ein Schreiben vom lieben Rechtsanwalt, Herrn [...] (der mit dem großen roten "T", ist seit Jahren bekannt für solche dubiosen Firmen zu arbeiten.) bekommen. Diese Brüder reagieren auf nichts, weder auf Widerspruch noch auf Kündigung usw. Ich habe mich bei steuer-heute angemeldet, weil ich gerade über meinen Steuerunterlagen saß und ein paar Tricks bekommen wollte. Hat nicht geklappt, dann habe ich mich nochmal angemeldet unter dem Namen von meinem Mann und bekam natürlich prompt gleich 2 Rechungen. Das habe ich nur gemacht, weil ich dachte, ich hätte bei mir einen Fehler gemacht, weil ich nicht reinkam. Das gleiche passierte auch bei meinem Mann. Ich dachte, lass mal, such Dir was anderes. Habe nicht mehr daran gedacht, bis die 2 Rechn. ins Haus bzw. in mein Mailfach flatterten. Meine habe ich vor lauter Angst sofort bezahlt. (Habe aber trotzdem eine Mahnung erhalten.) Gott sei Dank, habe ich dann die vielen Beiträge in verschienen Foren gelesen und natürlich die 2. Rechnung nicht bezahlt. War mit dem ganzen Papierkram jetzt am Donnerstag beim Anwalt. Mal sehen was rauskommt. Berichte wieder darüber. Für mich ist es nicht so schlimm, da ich eine Rechtsschutzvers. habe. Bis später Biggi

_[Einen Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## drboe (2 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				promised19 schrieb:
			
		

> die Frist für die 14-tägige Rücktrittserklärung beginnt bei Anmeldung und ist
> daher bei Ihnen schon verstrichen.


Das setzt voraus, dass überhaupt ein Vertrag zustandegekommen ist. Einige Verbraucherzentralen bestreiten nun genau das. Ob die Anbieter wohl ein Interesse an einer gerichtlichen Klärung haben? Da droht nämlich durchaus, dass das Geschäftsmodell den Bach 'runtergeht. Ein negatives Urteil würde sich im Web wohl sehr schnell verbreiten. M. E. lohnt es schon von daher nicht, mit den Brüdern eine längere und vermutlich fruchtlose Brieffreundschaft am Leben zu halten. Sollen die doch versuchen ihre Forderungen einzuklagen. Dann wird man sehen, ob die Forderungen Bestand haben.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Unregistriert (2 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ich(17 j.) bin auch auf den scheiß reingefallen. hab denen scho mitgeteilt dass ich weder 18 bin noch darauf hingewiesen wurde was des so kostet. dem haben sie keine beachtung geschenkt und jetzt kam post vom Olaf(Anwalt der dieser *****firma). und jetzt sinds 123€, also hab ich zwei möglichkeiten: 1. Zahlen(was für mich nicht im geringsten in frage kommt, aus prinzip) oder 2. Anwalt einschalten und klagen.
wird sich zeigen wie die sache ausgeht, ich kann euch nur raten das gleiche zu tun, denn da ich wirtschaftschüler bin und mich informiert hab, bin ich auf was gestoßen: falls ihr nach dem schreiben vom OLAF nicht innerhalb von 10 tagen zahlt können die per gerichtvollzieher alle entstandenen kosten eintreiben lassen. So schaut die Rechtslage leider momentan aus.

_Bitte NUB beachten, ein Wort editiert_*BT/MOD*


----------



## Wembley (2 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> falls ihr nach dem schreiben vom OLAF nicht innerhalb von 10 tagen zahlt können die per gerichtvollzieher alle entstandenen kosten eintreiben lassen. So schaut die Rechtslage leider momentan aus.


Das stimmt defintiv *NICHT*. Olaf T. ist kein Gericht. Olaf. T. verschickt keine gerichtlichen Mahnbescheide. Das darf er nicht. Bitte nicht täuschen lassen, weil vielleicht irgendwo die Bezeichnung "Abteilung Mahnbescheid" oder so ähnlich draufsteht. Nur gerichtliche Mahnbescheide können bewirken, dass der Gerichtsvollzieher tätig wird. Aber auch nur, wenn man diesem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid innerhalb einer gesetzten Frist nicht widerspricht.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## rolf76 (2 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> also hab ich zwei möglichkeiten: 1. Zahlen(was für mich nicht im geringsten in frage kommt, aus prinzip) oder 2. Anwalt einschalten und klagen.


 Auf was willst Du denn klagen? Meinst Du eine negative Feststellungsklage?

Grundsätzlich gibt es auch noch die dritte Möglichkeit

3. Nichtzahlen und Abwarten, ob der Anbieter klagt oder einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid schickt.

Ob diese Möglichkeit auch für Dich in Betracht kommt, musst Du allerdings selbst oder mit Hilfe von Rechtsrat beurteilen.



> falls ihr nach dem schreiben vom OLAF nicht innerhalb von 10 tagen zahlt können die per gerichtvollzieher alle entstandenen kosten eintreiben lassen. So schaut die Rechtslage leider momentan aus.


 Definitiv: *NEIN.*

Der Gerichtsvollzieher kann nur aufgrund eines Titels Geld eintreiben. Was ein Titel ist, kannst Du hier in dem Posting von KatzenHai nachlesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?p=134767&postcount=255


----------



## BenTigger (2 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



> denn da ich wirtschaftschüler bin und mich informiert hab, bin ich auf was gestoßen: falls ihr nach dem schreiben vom OLAF nicht innerhalb von 10 tagen zahlt können die per gerichtvollzieher alle entstandenen kosten eintreiben lassen. So schaut die Rechtslage leider momentan aus.



Dann solltest du in der Schule mal besser aufpassen. Einen Gerichtsvollzieher kann man nicht mal eben so vom Anwalt vorbeischicken lassen.
Der Anwalt muss erst mal vor Gericht gehen, gegen dich ein Urteil erwirken, welches lautet, du hast zu zahlen, und erst wenn du dann nicht zahlst, dann kann er das an einen Gerichtsvollzieher weitergeben.

Ich mach das grade selbst als Gläubiger durch. Mein Anwalt schreibt Briefe und fordert zum Zahlen auf. Wenn ich aber trotzdem kein Geld bekomme, dann klagt mein Anwalt vor Gericht, damit er bei Erfolg z.B. eine Lohnpfändung durchführen kann.

So hatten wir das schon mal gemacht und bisher sind dann die Zahlungen ratenweise eingegangen. Obwohl wir den Titel schon mal hatten, muss nun ein neuer beantragt werden, weil sich die Ansprüche geändert haben.

Wie du siehst, es ist einfach Geld bei jemanden zu leihen, wenn dann die Rückzahlung nicht klappt, ist es für den Verleiher schwer wieder das Geld zurückzubekommen


----------



## Antidialer (2 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Ich(17 j.) bin auch auf den scheiß reingefallen. hab denen scho mitgeteilt dass ich weder 18 bin noch darauf hingewiesen wurde was des so kostet. dem haben sie keine beachtung geschenkt und jetzt kam post vom Olaf(Anwalt der dieser ******firma). und jetzt sinds 123€, also hab ich zwei möglichkeiten: 1. Zahlen(was für mich nicht im geringsten in frage kommt, aus prinzip) oder 2. Anwalt einschalten und klagen.
> wird sich zeigen wie die sache ausgeht, ich kann euch nur raten das gleiche zu tun, denn da ich wirtschaftschüler bin und mich informiert hab, bin ich auf was gestoßen: falls ihr nach dem schreiben vom OLAF nicht innerhalb von 10 tagen zahlt können die per gerichtvollzieher alle entstandenen kosten eintreiben lassen. So schaut die Rechtslage leider momentan aus.



Mit Verlaub, das ist Blödsinn bzw ziemlich üble Einschüchterung!

Wenn du nicht zahlst, kommt erst mal kein Gerichtsvollzieher, sondern der nette Anwalt hat nur eine Chance, er muss das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren einleiten. Du würdest dann als nächstes einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommen (für den die Brüder aber in Vorleistung gehen müssen). Das Mahngericht prüft dabei den Anspruch nicht (rein theoretisch könnte ich dir auch einen Mahnbescheid über die Kronjuwelen zukommen lassen). Dem Mahnbescheid musst du aber zwingend wiedersprechen (einfach ankreuzen und zurückschicken). Dann wären die Brüder wieder am Zug und müssten ihrerseits Klage einreichen. Im Gegensatz zu Dialerforderungen (wo noch der Anscheinsbeweis galt) müssen sie hier (da eine Forderung nach BGB) den Beweis führen, das wirklich ein gültiger Vertrag zustande gekommen ist. Von deiner Seite aus genügt einfaches Bestreiten, du musst vor gericht nicht Beweisen, das kein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist, sondern die müssen dir beweisen, das ein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist. Da nützt auch die IP nix, erstens werden sie riesige Probleme haben, an die Adressdaten hinter der IP ranzukommen, und zweitens, selbst wenn sie an die Adresse kommen (was ich schon für unwahrscheinlich halte), idendifiziert diese nur den Anschlussinhaber, nicht zwingend den Vertragsparter. Sie müssen aber den Vertragspartner eindeutig benennen können, was bei Mehrfachnutzung des Rechners oder gar des Internetzugangs praktisch unmöglich ist. Zudem müssen sie natürlich auch noch nachweisen, das überhaupt ein gültiger Vertrag zustandegekommen ist, was bei diesem Geschäftsmodel sehr schwer werden dürfte. Immerhin tun sie ja ihrerseits nichts, um die Eingaben irgendwie nachvollziehbar zu prüfen (ein E Mail Link ist hier keine Prüfung, denn es gibt genügend Freemail Anbieter, die anonyme E Mail Adressen bieten). Per Anonymisierungsdienst und Freemail Anbieter würden sich beliebige Leute anmelden lassen, ohne das der Anbieter irgendetwas dagegen unternimmt. Genau so das Alter: Will man verhindern, das sich unter 18 jährige für diesen Dienst anmelden, so bleibt als einzig sichere Methode das Post Ident Verfahren. Falscheingaben gehen hier zu Lasten des Anbieters, nicht, wie dieser es gerne hätte, zu Lasten der Kunden. Zudem haben die lieben Brüder im Internet und in der Presse auch schon ihren Ruf mehr als ruiniert, was bei einem Verfahren ebenfalls nicht gerade hilfreich ist (besonders, wenn der Richter einige 100 Seiten zu lesen bekommt, in denen sich Internet, Presse und Verbraucherzentralen ausführlich über die unseriösen Geschäftspraktiken der Brüder auslassen). Unter dem Strich stehen die Chancen der Brüder vor Gericht, mit ihrer Forderung durchzukommen, mehr als schlecht. Ich hab daher auch meine Zweifel, ob man es überhaupt je auf ein Verfahren ankommen lassen würde. Ein negatives Urteil hätte Signalwirkung und könnte weitere "Kunden" zur Zahlungsverweigerung bewegen. 

Wenn ich betroffen wäre, würde ich mir keinen Kopf machen und würde die Herren Brüder und Anwälte mahnen lassen, bis sie schwarz werden. Zu einem Anwalt würde ich frühestens gehen, wenn ein Mahnbescheid eintrifft.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

so hab ich des auch nicht gemeint, aber die gerichte kümmern sich doch eh einen scheiß darum, deswegen kommt die unterschrift unter das "Ticket" und damit hat sichs. Und jetzt nochmal zu dem "Abwarten und nicht bezahlen", das hab ich doch scho hinter mir, zuerst dacht ich die wollen mit nur angst machen bis ich zahl, aber mittler weile schauts anders aus. also ich brauch jetzt einen konkreten tipp von jemanden der aus der sache heil rausgekommen is, wie ich weiter vorgehen soll und bitte kein sprüche wie alles ignoriern, weil das is völliger unsinn.  leute ihr kennt das deutsche recht, auch wenn die betreiber A+M Schmidt**** mehrmals von den verschiedensten institutionen verwahnt wurden,  bringt mich das jetzt grade auch nicht weiter. also bitte ums Ratschläge!!!!


----------



## rolf76 (2 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt nochmal zu dem "Abwarten und nicht bezahlen", das hab ich doch scho hinter mir, zuerst dacht ich die wollen mit nur angst machen bis ich zahl, aber mittler weile schauts anders aus.



Was schaut jetzt anders aus? Woraus schließt Du konkret, dass Dir jetzt nicht mehr lediglich "Angst gemacht" werden soll bis Du zahlst?


----------



## BenTigger (2 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



> so hab ich des auch nicht gemeint, aber die gerichte kümmern sich doch eh einen scheiß darum, deswegen kommt die unterschrift unter das "Ticket" und damit hat sichs.


Unter das "Ticket" kommt eine Unterschrift "nur mal eben so" nur beim gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid und da brauchst man dann auch nur mal eben so ein Kreuzchen beim Widerspruch machen (innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurücksenden) und erst wenn man das nicht zurücksendest, sprich nicht widersprichst, dann darf der Gvz kommen. Bei Widerspruch muss das dann vor Gericht verhandelt werden.


----------



## rolf76 (2 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Widerspruch muss das dann vor Gericht verhandelt werden.


... aber auch nicht automatisch, sondern nur dann, wenn eine der beiden Parteien die Durchführung des streitigen Verfahrens beantragt.


----------



## Antidialer (2 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Was willst du denn hören? Das die netten Brüder einfach so automatisch vor Gericht Recht bekommen, nur weil sie die Brüder S. sind? Soweit sind wir im deutschen Recht zum Glück noch lange nicht.

Das Geschäftsmodel von denen setzt auf drohen und einschüchtern (und scheint bei dir gut zu funktionieren). Auch Anwälte können viel schreiben, wenn der Tag lang ist, des bedeutet nicht, das sie recht haben.


----------



## BenTigger (2 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> BenTigger schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jaja ich war zu schreibfaul....

Bei Widerspruch muss das dann vor Gericht verhandelt werden, wenn man immer noch will, dass der GVZ dem Schuldner einen Besuch abstattet 

....war eigentlich gemeint


----------



## Unregistriert (2 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

ich lass mich weder einschüchtern noch lass ich mir angst machen, das problem besteht darin dass ich jemanden such der heil daraus gekommen is und der mir sagt was ich jetzt konkret zu tun hab.


----------



## Antidialer (2 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> ich lass mich weder einschüchtern noch lass ich mir angst machen, das problem besteht darin dass ich jemanden such der heil daraus gekommen is und der mir sagt was ich jetzt konkret zu tun hab.



Noch niemand ist da heil rausgekommen, die Masche läuft erst ein paar Tage. Wenn du Leute suchst, die aus vergleichbaren Maschen heil rausgekommen sind, dann solltest du dir die Postings über Profiwin, MC Multimedia, Simsen und wie sie alle heißen ansehen. Ist alles mehr oder weniger das selbe Prinzip, und auch bei diesen lässt sich zusammenfassen: Die Anbieter buchen lieber die Zahlungsverweigerer aus, als sich mit ihren zweifelhaften Forderungen vor Gericht eine Abfuhr einzuhandeln.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

das ganze zeug läuft bei mir seit über nem monat und ich hab vor drei wochen scho von leuten gehört die post bom olaf bekamen, also muss es doch jemanden geben der da scho wieder draußen is!


----------



## rolf76 (2 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> das ganze zeug läuft bei mir seit über nem monat und ich hab vor drei wochen scho von leuten gehört die post bom olaf bekamen, also muss es doch jemanden geben der da scho wieder draußen is!


Es wurde hier in Postings berichtet, dass die Anbieter klein beigegeben haben, sobald ein die Verbraucher einen Anwalt haben schreiben lassen.

Wer nicht zahlen möchte, aber keinen Anwalt beauftragen will (den Berichten zufolge kostet ein Schreiben eines Rechtsanwalts ab 35 EUR aufwärts), der muss eben Mahnungen ertragen lernen - möglicherweise über Monate hinweg.

Einen Trick, mit dem man "für Ruhe" sorgen kann, gibt es nicht.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

also entweder abwarten und schaun was passiert(was aber auch in die hose gehn kann, da die kosten immer höher werden) oder nen Antwalt beauftragen die sache außergerichtlich zu regeln? danke für eure zahlreichen tipps.


----------



## Antidialer (2 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> also entweder abwarten und schaun was passiert(was aber auch in die hose gehn kann, da die kosten immer höher werden) oder nen Antwalt beauftragen die sache außergerichtlich zu regeln? danke für eure zahlreichen tipps.



Die Kosten werden nicht immer höher, zumindest nur minimal. Natürlich kann ein Inkassounternehmen bei jeder Mahnung die Gebühren erhöhen, aber spätestens wenn es vor Gericht geht, werden die Inkassogebühren auf ein vernünftiges Maß zusammengestutzt (sofern sie überhaupt erstattungsfähig sind). Erstattungsfähig sind Inkassogebühren meines Wissens nach eh nur bis in Höhe der Kosten, die ein Rechtsanwalt geltend machen könnte (anstatt ein zahnloses Inkassobüro zu beauftragen, könnte man die Sache ja auch gleich an einen Anwalt abgeben).


----------



## rolf76 (2 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Erstattungsfähig sind Inkassogebühren meines Wissens nach eh nur bis in Höhe der Kosten, die ein Rechtsanwalt geltend machen könnte (anstatt ein zahnloses Inkassobüro zu beauftragen, könnte man die Sache ja auch gleich an einen Anwalt abgeben).



Siehe dazu ausführlich den Thread Inkassokosten - Wieviel muss gezahlt werden? von KatzenHai.


----------



## Rena (2 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Also ich war jetzt beim Verbraucherschutz, dort wurde ich von einem RA beraten. Der sagte mir, ich soll nicht mehr auf Mails oder Briefe reagieren. Ich hatte den Vertrag von meiner minderjährigen Tochter schriftlich und auch per Mail widerrufen.Mahnung haben wir auch schon, seit einer Woche herrscht Funkstille. Aber die haben im Momnt viel um die Ohren. Also nicht zahlen und keine Ausweiskopie schicken. Erst wieder reagieren, wenn ein Brief von einem deutschen Gericht kommt, dann Widerspruch einlegen.Der Anwalt würde mich auch im schlimmsten Fall vertreten, aber er glaubt nicht das diese netten Brüder vor Gericht möchten.Auch wenn es schwerfällt, einfach abwarten.

Euch noch einen schönen Sonntag und laßt den Kopf nicht hängen.
Und den Minderjährigen möchte ich nur raten, einfach Vertrauen zu den Eltern zu haben, hatte meine Tochter auch.Es reißt euch niemand den Kopf ab, aber ihr bekommt geholfen.

LG Rena


----------



## Unregistriert (2 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Bin leider auch auf den Mist reingefallen und habe heute die besagte rechnung per email erhalten.
Habe mich allerdings unter falschem namen und falscher adresse angemeldet. wederdie person noch die adresse existiert. 
die firma droht allerdings, dass sie meine ip adresse haben und für den fall, dass ich behaupte ich hätte mich nie angemeldet, gegen unbekannt ermitteln. usw.
sollte sich dann doch herausstellen dass ich mit dieses IP in Verbindung stehe müsste ich mit strafrechtlichen Konsequenzen rechnen....
Muss ich Angst haben dass sie meine Identität tatsächlich ermitteln können? oder kann ich die forderung einfach ignorieren?
mein emailanbieter web.de darf doch meine daten nicht herausgeben, oder?


----------



## gast5 (2 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

oje-------ich habe denen eine kopie vom kinderausweis geschickt, in der hoffnung endlich ruhe zu haben. dem war nicht so. was habe ich denn jetzt noch zu befürchten???????? mir wird richtig elend wenn ich daran denke.


----------



## rolf76 (2 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				gast5 schrieb:
			
		

> oje-------ich habe denen eine kopie vom kinderausweis geschickt, in der hoffnung endlich ruhe zu haben. dem war nicht so. was habe ich denn jetzt noch zu befürchten???????? mir wird richtig elend wenn ich daran denke.


Den hier beschriebenen absurden Vorwurf:
http://verbraucherrecht.blogspot.com/2006/03/s*********n-gbr-droht-minderjhrigen.html

Dazu auch http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=135681#135681 und die darauf folgenden Postings.

Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos siehe auch>HIER< (blaue Schrift anklicken)


----------



## Unregistriert (2 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

theoretisch können sie das, aber die browser dürfen seit Januar(glaub ich) die ip nicht mehr rausgeben. Das heißt die würden sich strafbar machen wenn sie deinen namen und co. rausgeben ohne entsprechende genehmigungen. ich hab meinen richtigen Namen und auch richtige Adresse angegeben und hab auch scho post heim bekommen. also ich glaub nicht das die so weit gehn. aber hier gibts ja genug exerten die können dir bestimmt weiter helfen. ich werd jeden falls nen Anwalt einschalten, weil ich kein bock hab mich weiter mit denen rumzuärgern. ich kenn noch mehr leute denen das passiert is obwohl wir alle was das thema internet angeht sehr gut informiert sind, aber das kann halt jeden passiern. Wenns klappt gehn wir mit mehreren leuten vor gericht. Wir brauchen nur noch entprechende Beweise, es gibt zwar tausende von seiten die über diesen [] berichten aber das gilt alles nicht als offizielles, vorlegbares Beweismittel.

*[Virenscanner: Ausdruck entfernt]*


----------



## biggi (2 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo zusammen, bei mir ging das rasend schnell. Am 2.03. Rechnung, 18.03. Mahnung, 28.03. Schreiben vom [edit]. Dann hat es mir gereicht!!! Bin dann selbst zum Anwalt mit dem ganzen Papierkrieg, Widerruf, Kündigung usw. Die wußten, dass ich nicht bezahlen würde. Hab meinem Anwalt auch Auszüge von versch. Foren sowie Artikel vom Verbraucherschutz gegeben. Mal sehen was rauskommt dabei. Melde mich wieder, wenn es was "Neues" gibt.
Gruß Biggi

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Wembley (2 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> theoretisch können sie das, aber die browser dürfen seit Januar(glaub ich) die ip nicht mehr rausgeben.



???? Wie bitte? Wie bringt man dann einen Browser vor Gericht?

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Unregistriert (2 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

ja sry, ich mein natürlich die betreiber. da gabs doch ganzen Verfahren vom BVG. wegen den datenschutzgeschichten in bezug auf illegales laden und der ganze scheiß...


----------



## rolf76 (2 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> ip


Warum es gar nicht so einfach ist, eine IP–Adresse einem Nutzer eindeutig zuzuordnen, hat Antidialer hier dargelegt. 



> Wenns klappt gehn wir mit mehreren leuten vor gericht. Wir brauchen nur noch entprechende Beweise,



Verklagen? Auf was?


----------



## Antidialer (2 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Die Provider dürfen die Adressdaten zu einer IP Adressen nur auf richterliche Anweisung herausgeben. Ich bezweifle, das die Brüder S. einen Richter finden, der ihnen diese Daten wegen einer privaten Zahlungsangelegenheit verschafft. Zudem genügt es nicht, den Anschlussinhaber zu benennen. Die Brüder S. müssen schon genau nachweisen, wer den Vertrag abgeschlossen hat (wobei hier auch noch zu klären ist, ob überhaupt ein gültiger Vertrag zustande gekommen ist). Und in Zeiten von Mehrfachnutzung und (versehentlich) offenen WLAN Zugängen dürfte das gar nicht so einfach werden.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

oje oje, ich habe heute meine erste Rechnung von denen bekommen und natürlich gleich Widerspruch gemailt. Zum Glück haben die bis auf die IP Adresse keine persönlichen Daten von mir. Also wäre es praktisch das Beste, nicht weiter auf deren mails zu reagieren, sofern da nochmal was kommt, weil mein Provider meine IP ja nicht rausgeben darf, oder? Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden? Hab in meiner mail-addy keine privaten daten gespeichert und natürlich auch ein falsches Geburtsdatum angegeben. Hilfe!


----------



## Unregistriert (2 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ja das Problem kenne ich und ich lebe in Africa. Die haben meine 15 Jahre alte addresse benutzt. Schoenes spiel...


----------



## dschie (2 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hi allerseits,
ich hab es tatsächlich geschafft, vor lauter Eile das “gratis” auch Ernst zu nehmen. Und das nicht mal für mich. Da zum Anmeldezeitpunkt ein “Gewinnspiel” an der Registrierung hing, wunderte ich mich nicht mal über die verlangten Daten. Da der Inhalt von hausaufgaben-heute allerdings eher nach Hauptschulreferaten bestand (Zehnzeiler, etc.), hab ich die Seite schnell wieder aus dem Gedächtniss gestrichen.

Auch wenn das lesen des Threads einiges an Zeit gekostet hat, bin ich jetzt doch relativ beruhigt. Hab mich auch mal an den Verbraucherschutz gewendet. Mal sehn zu was die mir raten (also schweigen oder schreiben). 
Wenns mir zu bunt wird, investier ich lieber in nen Anwalt als den heute-brüdern in den Hals zu stecken. Wobei es laut irgendwelchen Tv berichten, die hier im thread verlinkt waren, angeblich Vater und Sohn sind (was aber an der sache nix änder 8] )

Uns allen noch viel Erfolg!

Gruß
dschie


----------



## MDS (2 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Bin auch auf die [] Reingefallen. Vor knapp einem Monat hab ich im Internet nach der Bedeutung des Vornamens meiner Freundin gesucht, bin dann natürlich auch über die dubiose Seite gestolpert. Natürlich hatten die überhaupt hgar keine Informationen. Bei der Anmeldung stand nichts von kosten oder so. Jedenfalls hatte der erste Versuch mit meinem ersten email account nicht funktioniert, so dass ich meinen zweiten benutzte. Jedenfalls kam dann heute bei beiden der Bescheid, dass ich zu zahlen habe. 
Ich werde auf GAR KEINEN FALL zahlen. Morgen werde ich mir erstmal rechtlichen Beistand holen, bei meinem Zivilrecht Prof. und bei der Mutter von meiner Freundin, die Anwältin ist. Werde mich dann auch mal mit der VZ auseinander setzen und gleich mal meinen Widerruf und die Kündigung an die per Einschreiben und Mail schicken. 
Ich bin mal gespannt, wie sich die Sache so entwickeln wird. Kaum vorzustellen, dass man soviel Erfolg mit so einer Masche haben kann.

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## pauliklaus (3 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Moin zusammen,

auch ich war so blöd und habe mich auf vornamen-h**** vor 2 Wochen rumgetummelt, um nach ner Bedutung eines Vornamens zu suchen. Die Quittung, bzw. Rechnug kam nun gestern per Mail. Ich guck' es mir aber nicht lange an und habe schon den Anwalt aufgesucht, der jetzt ein Schreiben aufsetzt. Nun zu meiner Frage: Da die Herren S. ja nun die Startseite ihrer Homepage etwas umgebaut haben, bin ich auf der Suche nach nem Screenshot vom Design vor ca. 2 Wochen. War da jemand vielleicht schlauer als ich und hat einen gemacht? 

Gruß
pauliklaus


----------



## Unregistriert (3 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Also auch ich habe diese Rechnung von www.***-heute.com bekommen. Zum Glück konntet ich mich noch an die Angaben aus Google erinnern und bin somit nicht auf ihrer Starseite gelandet, sondern wurde mit Gratiswerbung gelockt. Naja ich will mal sehen was die da so machen, habe ne sofortige Kündigung dahingeschickt und warte nun aber wenn die so viele Prozesse machen wollen, die bezahlem im Endeffekt mehr als sie bekommen, den nen Anwalt nimmt pro Prozesstag plus vorherige Bearbeitung mehr als 78 € und dann noch ein Inkassounternehmen zu beauftragen!? Also die geben somit mehr aus als sie einnehmen...


----------



## MDS (3 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				pauliklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen,
> Nun zu meiner Frage: Da die Herren S. ja nun die Startseite ihrer Homepage etwas umgebaut haben, bin ich auf der Suche nach nem Screenshot vom Design vor ca. 2 Wochen. War da jemand vielleicht schlauer als ich und hat einen gemacht?


Ich würde auch gerne einen Screenshot haben von der alten Seite. Dafür wäre ich äußerst dankbar. Jedoch wage ich zu bezweifeln, inwieweit solche Beweise tatsächlich akzeptiert werden, schließlich kann man ja ohne weiteres dies fälschen.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				MDS schrieb:
			
		

> Jedoch wage ich zu bezweifeln, inwieweit solche Beweise tatsächlich akzeptiert werden, schließlich kann man ja ohne weiteres dies fälschen.



Ich denke wenn du die bittest ihnen das alte Layout der Wahrfindung gemäß dir zusenden sollten die das machen denn im Falle einer gerichtsverhandlung pochst du drauf und dann suchst du dir halt zeugen...und im notfall mal bei google deutschland melden oder bei derem Webhost die ahben sich noch ne sicherungskopie!


----------



## rolf76 (3 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				MDS schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde auch gerne einen Screenshot haben von der alten Seite. Jedoch wage ich zu bezweifeln, inwieweit solche Beweise tatsächlich akzeptiert werden, schließlich kann man ja ohne weiteres dies fälschen.



Ein Screenshot ist als solcher kein Beweismittel, kann aber Anschauungsobjekt einer Zeugenaussage sein. Bei Zeugenaussagen kommt es dann darauf an, ob die Aussage des Zeugen glaubhaft ist.

Den Beweis muss aber zunächst der Anbieter antreten. Wenn der "Kunde" bestreitet, dass der Anbieter die Anmeldung als Abschluss eines kostenpflichtigen Vertrags verstehen durfte, muss der Anbieter nachweisen, was der Kunde auf der Anmeldeseite gesehen hat. Hierzu dürfte er wohl einen Mitarbeiter/einen Webdesigner als Zeugen schicken, der dann einen Screenshot der Anmeldeseite als Screenshot mitbringen dürfte. Gegebenenfalls könnte dann darüber zu streiten sein, ob dieser Zeuge die Wahrheit sagt.

Diese Überlegungen sind bisher jedoch noch nicht relevant geworden, weil bislang noch nicht einmal von einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid berichtet wurde. Wie die bisherige Erfahrung der Nutzer dieses Forums zeigt, scheuen die umstrittenen Anbieter regelmäßig das Risiko einer für sie negativen Gerichtsentscheidung.


----------



## MDS (3 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ich frage mich gerade, ob diese Klausel in den AGB's, die hier einige von uns an einen 2 Jahres Vertrag bindet nicht aufgrund von § 305c "Überraschende und Mehrdeutige Klausel", generell in wegfall geraten ist. Weil diese Bestimmung ist ja nach dem äußeren Erscheinungsbild des Vertrages so ungewöhnlich, es hat ja schließlich niemand damit gerechnet.


----------



## radi1984 (3 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Moin
ich bin neu hier. bin auch auf die Seite reingefallen. Kann vielleicht mal jemand einen link ins netzt legen wie oder wo man so ein Anfechtschreiben schreibt oder findet?
Ein screenshoot der seite befindet sich auf Seite 1 der ist zwar schon ein bisschen älter aber das sollen die erstmal beweisen.
Meint ihr es hilft denen mit der Presse zu drohen. Z.B. Bizz oder Spiegel.tv??

Liebe Grüße radi1984


----------



## peacekeeper (3 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

moins moins !!!
hat noch irgend jemand  einen screenshot oder die html version von der alten sms-heute website ? haben da ein paar probleme und möchten diese lösen.
könnt ihr mir als email schicken unter ******@***.***

vielen dank 
lastaid

_  Beitrag editiert. Bitte Nutzungsbedingungen beachten. * BT/MOD*_


----------



## Unregistriert (3 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				MDS schrieb:
			
		

> pauliklaus schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pauliklaus (3 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



> du findest auf seite ein einen screenshot



Jo, den habe ich auch schon gesehen, nur bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass die das nicht war. Ich bin ja auch nicht wegen dem Gewinnspiel dort hingelangt, sondern tatsächlich wegen einer Vornamenrecherche. Ich meine sogar, dass der Link bei ***.duden.** war; es war aber zumindest eine "offiziellere" Seite.


----------



## Rena (3 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ich habe mir die Startseite von Vornamen heute ausgedruckt, wer Bedarf hat, bitte melden.Aber ich denke mal, das es nicht soweit kommt und die jemand braucht.

LG Verena


----------



## radi1984 (3 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

welche die die jetzt online ist?? oder die ohne die ganzen wiederrufsbelhrungen?
Bist du Opfer?


----------



## Rena (3 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Die vor drei Wochen und auch noch bis 30.4. so war. Meine Tochter ist darauf reingefallen, brauchte für die Schule die Bedeutung ihres Vornamens.Nach einigen schlaflosen Nächten und mit dem Wissen, welches ich jetzt habe, bin ich ruhiger gworden und laß das mal alles auf mich zukommen.

LG Rena


----------



## Wembley (3 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com - Teil II*

Wegen der Screenshots: Mindestens zwei Beispiele davon haben wir hier im Forum: 

1) Von Reducal vom 17.02.06 (wie schon vorhin angesprochen auf Seite 1 dieses Threads) 

Posting: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=132792#post132792 
Bilddatei alleine: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=10009 

2) Von mir selbst vom 21.01.06 (als die Brüder S. gerade damit anfingen) 

Posting: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=128718#post128718 
Bilddatei alleine: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=9836

Dies sind Beispiele für die Eingabenmasken. Meistens war davor noch eine Startseite. Es sind zwar verschiedene Themen, aber man sieht, dass sich am Layout nichts Gravierendes geändert hat. Ganz egal, welchen Themenbereich es betraf, das Aussehen dieser Layouts war immer ähnlich. Dies war bis Ende März so. Bis eben die Abmahnungen von der VZBV kamen. Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass die Brüder S. oder sonst jemand von dieser Firma bei einem etwaigen Gerichtsverfahren völlig andere und vor allem für sie "günstigere" Layouts vorlegen würden, denn diese Seiten haben genug Leute gesehen. Insbesondere die Verbraucherzentralen, die im Zuge der Abmahnungen diese Seiten mit Sicherheit genauestens dokumentiert haben. Im Falle des Falles könnte man ja da nachfragen.  Was aber meines Erachtens nicht nötig sein wird, denn ich glaube nicht, dass die Brüder S. hier so plump agieren werden. 

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## radi1984 (3 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

geht mal auf die seite geldverdienen-heute.com und dort auf die agb´s 
dort kommt die agb´s sind die selben wie in unserem Vertrag denn man dann nach der anmeldung bekommt. 
Auch gut oder??


----------



## Reducal (3 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Die AGB sind bei (ich nehme mal an) allen Projekten die selben, die kommen ja auch über das jeweils selbe Script. Wo siehst Du hier ein Problem? Wie war das eigentlich bei dir? Hattest du dich irgendwo angemeldet oder bekommst du nichtsahnend die Rechnung?


----------



## radi1984 (3 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

wenn man den link AGB anklickt kommt 
die agb entnehmen Sie bitte unserem Vertrag!

auf der ganzen seite findent man nichts 
man bekommt alles erst nach dem zusenden von den privaten daten
Meine freundin hat sich bei vornamen-heute angemeldet 
und heute kam die rechnung.
Warum dürfen solche Menschen eigentlich überhaupt noch ne Hompage online stellen. Ist echt der Wahnsinn womit die schon alles Geld gemacht haben.


----------



## mitsch (3 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

was kann eigentlich passieren wenn man fake-daten angegeben hat, d.h. name, adresse, alles falsch (bis auf mail-adresse und IP)?

dann können die doch auch keine mahnungen, rechtsanwalts- und inkasso-schreiben schicken (bzw. die kommen ja dann nicht an)...?

kann man die mail-mahnungen dann einfach ignorieren?
lg mitsch


----------



## KatzenHai (3 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

@mitsch

ich glaube, dass könnte strafbar sein - ist also nicht empfehlenswert ...


----------



## radi1984 (3 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



> Die Provider dürfen die Adressdaten zu einer IP Adressen nur auf richterliche Anweisung herausgeben. Ich bezweifle, das die Brüder S. einen Richter finden, der ihnen diese Daten wegen einer privaten Zahlungsangelegenheit verschafft. Zudem genügt es nicht, den Anschlussinhaber zu benennen. Die Brüder S. müssen schon genau nachweisen, wer den Vertrag abgeschlossen hat (wobei hier auch noch zu klären ist, ob überhaupt ein gültiger Vertrag zustande gekommen ist). Und in Zeiten von Mehrfachnutzung und (versehentlich) offenen WLAN Zugängen dürfte das gar nicht so einfach werden.



steht so irgendwo weiter vorne.
Darum denke ich das sie dir eigentlich nix tun können.


----------



## Reducal (3 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				radi1984 schrieb:
			
		

> auf der ganzen seite findent man nichts


Wonach suchst Du? "Teilnahmebdingungen" und "Kundeninformation" hießen die AGB vor der Umstellung der Projekte noch vor einigen Tagen.



			
				mitsch schrieb:
			
		

> was kann eigentlich passieren wenn man fake-daten angegeben hat, d.h. name, adresse, alles falsch (bis auf mail-adresse und IP)?


Dann wäre das in der Tat ein Fälschen beweiserheblicher Daten gem. § 269 StGB und der Nutzer würde sich dadurch womöglich strafbar machen. Unterstützung findet er hier in diesem Fall nur bedingt.


			
				mitsch schrieb:
			
		

> dann können die doch auch keine mahnungen, rechtsanwalts- und inkasso-schreiben schicken (bzw. die kommen ja dann nicht an)...?


Dazu gibt es unterschiedliche Meinungen und deshalb meine Rat: _....Finger weg von solchen Experimenten!_


----------



## Reducal (3 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				radi1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Provider dürfen die Adressdaten zu einer IP Adressen nur auf richterliche Anweisung herausgeben.


Falsch, denn das handhaben die wenigen Provider, die überhaupt speichen, in eigenem Ermessen unterschiedlich.


			
				radi1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Und in Zeiten von Mehrfachnutzung und (versehentlich) offenen WLAN Zugängen dürfte das gar nicht so einfach werden.


Einfach nicht aber machbar. Blos ihr solltet Euch nicht in Zivil- und Strafrecht verzetteln, denn das sind zwei unterschiedliche Sachen. Im einen Fall will man eine Forderung abwenden und in dem anderen dem Anbieter womöglich eines auswischen - das ist heikel!


----------



## Reducal (3 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

@ radi1984, zumindest in einem hast du Recht - die Verbindungsdaten werden von dem Anbieter gespeichert. Die dazugehörigen Bestandsdaten und den physikalischen Ursprung der Session erfahren sie ohne eine Strafanzeige gegen den unbekannten Nutzer nie auf zivilem Weg.


----------



## radi1984 (3 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

ok ich habe nur das weitergegeben was ich weiter vorne gelesen haben
aber können wir ja testen meine ip die angeblich gespeichert worden ist beginnt mit 84. und endet mit .25 wenn das in allen rechnungen die selbe ist
 
gehe doch mal auf die seite geldverdienen-heute.com und suche da mal nach agb du findest einen link hinter dem aber nix steht


----------



## Rapunzel025 (3 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hat in den letzten Tagen wieder mal jemand eine Mahnung Rechnung oder so weiter bekommen?????

Den bei Probenzauber entlassen sie die Leute aus den Verträgen schon aus KUlanzgründen!

Neugierig wie lange es bei uns noch dauert!


----------



## radi1984 (3 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

habe heute eine rechnung bekommen.
und werde morgen den Wiederruf rausschicken.
und dann mal schauen was passiert.
Werde euch auf jedenfall auf dem laufenden halten


----------



## MDS (3 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Wenn ich denen nen Brief schreibe, also neben der e-Mail, die ich schon gleich nach Erhalt gestern abend versandt hatte, soll ich dabei auch gleich die Paragraphen des BGB, also wegen Irrtum usw. mit aufnehmen oder reicht es, wenn ich einfach schreibe, dass ich den Vertrag Kündige bzw. ihn als von vornherein nichtig betrachte.


----------



## MDS (3 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ach, noch was. Hat jemand eigentlich mal antwort von denen selbst bekommen auf eine Mail die er zu denen geschickt hatte. Oder Erfolg bei der Hotline durchzukommen?


----------



## Antidialer (3 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> @ radi1984, zumindest in einem hast du Recht - die Verbindungsdaten werden von dem Anbieter gespeichert. Die dazugehörigen Bestandsdaten und den physikalischen Ursprung der Session erfahren sie ohne eine Strafanzeige gegen den unbekannten Nutzer nie auf zivilem Weg.



Was hindert die Brüder daran, gegen Zahlungsverweigerer Strafanzeige wegen Betrug oder Erschleichen von Leistung zu stellen und dann über einen Anwalt Akteneinsicht zu nehmen? Praktisch die gleiche Nummer wie es die Musikindustrie mit ihren Abmahnungen macht? Die Staatsanwaltschaft würde die Verfahren zwar einstellen, aber in einigen Fällen könnten die Vielleicht damit an die Daten zur IP kommen. 

Allerdings helfen denen die Adressdaten auch nicht viel, ich hab sehr begründete Zweifel, ob die Forderungen dieser Brüder vor Gericht bestand hätten. 

Wegen der Falscheingabe von Daten: Was ist in diesem Zusammenhang mit dem Urteil des AG Ulm? 

Siehe in diesem Thread: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=31589&page=11


----------



## Captain Picard (3 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Was hindert die Brüder daran, gegen Zahlungsverweigerer Strafanzeige wegen Betrug oder Erschleichen von Leistung zu stellen und dann über einen Anwalt Akteneinsicht zu nehmen? Praktisch die gleiche Nummer wie es die Musikindustrie mit ihren Abmahnungen macht?


Das möchte ich sehen, wie die zur STA marschieren, die hat auf sowas nur gewartet....
Die mit der Musikindustrie gleichzusetzen, könnte seitens der Musikindustrie  sehr übel genommen werden..
Du willst doch nicht etwa die Betreiber dieses Forums  in Schwierigkeiten bringen?

cp


----------



## Wembley (3 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Weil hier von der geldverdienen-heute-Seite die Rede ist: Das ist die Seite für die Webmaster bzw. Bewerber. Wie die zu ihren AGB kommen, ist uns im allgemeinen hier wurscht, aber dort läuft es doch anders ab als bei "Endkundenverträgen", über die wir hier reden.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## radi1984 (3 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

ok das wusste ich nicht.
wäre ja mal interesant sich da einzuschleiche


----------



## Antidialer (3 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Das möchte ich sehen, wie die zur STA marschieren, die hat auf sowas nur gewartet....
> Die mit der Musikindustrie gleichzusetzen, könnte seitens der Musikindustrie  sehr übel genommen werden..
> Du willst doch nicht etwa die Betreiber dieses Forums  in Schwierigkeiten bringen?



Ist nicht meine Absicht, ich will weder dem Betreiber des Forums Schaden zufügen, noch die Musikindustrie auf eine Stufe mit den Brüdern S stellen. Ich meinte hier auch eher die technischen Verfahren, die von Seiten der Musikindustrie eingesetzt werden, um Raubkopierer zu enttarnen. Feststellen der IP eines Tauschbörsennutzers, Strafanzeige und dann über Akteneinsicht die Adresse des Raubkopierers für zivilrechtliche Schritte herausfinden.

Wenn ich sehe, wie einige Staatsanwaltschaften schon seid Monaten Strafanzeigen gegen mutmaßliche Betrügerfirmen einstellen und diese praktisch gewähren lassen (da gibt es doch ein neues Schlagwort in der IT Welt, das nennt sich Multimedia ), so würde ich mich nicht wundern, wenn es den Brüdern gelingt, eine Staatsanwaltschaft zu finden, die ihnen die Adressen besorgt. 

Ist zwar sehr spekulativ (viel nützen würden denen die Adessdaten eh nicht), aber ich würde es nicht als komplett unmöglich ansehen.


----------



## rolf76 (3 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> würde ich mich nicht wundern, wenn es den Brüdern gelingt, eine Staatsanwaltschaft zu finden, die ihnen die Adressen besorgt.
> 
> Ist zwar sehr spekulativ (viel nützen würden denen die Adessdaten eh nicht), aber ich würde es nicht als komplett unmöglich ansehen.



Endlich habe ich es wieder gefunden: Wir hatten das Ganze schon einmal durchgekaut:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?p=134638&postcount=2

(wurde abgetrennt)


----------



## Maywald (4 April 2006)

*Fragwürdige Abo-Masche über Gewinnspiel*

Vorsicht bei der Online-Recherche für den Schulgebrauch!


Verbraucherzentrale warnt vor Online-Nepp (Abo-Falle)


Dubioser Dienst "hausaufgaben-heute.com"   



> Die Verbraucherzentrale Sachen-Anhalt warnt vor mehreren Webseiten, die mit Gratis-Testzeit und einem Gewinnspiel Kunden anlocken, um diese in eine überteuerte Abo-Falle laufen zu lassen. Die Betreiber hinter den dubiosen Angeboten scheinen ganz ausgekochte Geschäftsmänner zu sein – um ihre Interessen durchzusetzen, drohen die Hintermänner sogar Kindern mit Klage. Die Verbraucherschützer beziehen sich im aktuellen Fall auf die Internet-Seiten vornamen-heute.com, basteln-heute.com, lehrstellen-heute.com, gedichte-heute.com, hausaufgaben-heute.com und lexikon-heute.com.
> 
> Fragwürdiges Abo für 168 Euro
> Aufgemacht sind alle Webseiten identisch: Die jeweilige Seite wirbt für ihr Angebot mit "Heute gratis!" und der Verlosung einer Xbox 360, die Abo-Konditionen befinden sich im Kleingedruckten am Ende der Seite. Wer per Häkchen die Nutzungsbedingungen akzeptiert und sich mit seinen persönlicher Daten für den Dienst und die Verlosung anmeldet, schließt damit ein jeweils ab Mitternacht kostenpflichtiges Abo mit langer Laufzeit ab. Betroffene Kunden erhalten anschließend eine Rechnung über einen Jahresbeitrag von 84 Euro, der im Voraus zu zahlen sei. Die Gesamtlaufzeit des Abos betrage 24 Monate.
> ...


(http://oncomputer.t-online.de/c/74/23/98/7423980,pt=self,si=0.html )

* persönliche Daten gelöscht - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Wompel (4 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo,
die AGB's wurden etwas überarbeitet. In meiner Version beziehen die sich noch auf ein Recht zur außerordentlichen Kündigung wegen Preiserhöhung wie in $8 (da stand aber nur was von der Gewährleistung). Das steht nicht mehr drin, dafür haben sie das Datum aber gleich gelassen.
Meine Frist vom roten T war am Freitag abgelaufen. So schnell wie er diesen Brief geschrieben und abgeschickt hatte (am gleichen Tag, an dem die Frist bei den Brüdern abgelaufen war), bin ich jetzt doch verunsichert. War's das ??? Oder ist das die Ruhe vor dem Sturm????


----------



## pauliklaus (4 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Tach auch,

wie geschrieben, war ich gestern beim RA und eben kommt diese Mail:

 Sehr geehrter Herr *****

wir bedauern Ihren Widerruf sehr, falls Sie sich doch noch für unseren Service entscheiden, nehmen wir Sie gern wieder in unsere Kundendatenbank auf.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Customer Support


----------



## Reducal (4 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				pauliklaus schrieb:
			
		

> ...wir bedauern Ihren Widerruf sehr...


Hat Dein Anwalt eine E-Mail dorthin abgesetzt oder Du und was stand da drin? War der Widerruf noch innerhalb der 14 Tage oder später?


----------



## rolf76 (4 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> War der Widerruf noch innerhalb der 14 Tage oder später?


Welche 14 Tage meinst Du?


----------



## Reducal (4 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ab Anmeldung, ohne Nutzung des Dienstes. Der "Tester" hatte sich auch mal erfolgreich angemeldet und erhielt beim Widerruf (einen Tag später) genau die gleiche Nachricht.


----------



## Wembley (4 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=140203#post140203



			
				pauliklaus am 03.04.06 schrieb:
			
		

> auch ich war so blöd und habe mich auf vornamen-h**** vor 2 Wochen rumgetummelt, um nach ner Bedutung eines Vornamens zu suchen. Die Quittung, bzw. Rechnug kam nun gestern per Mail. Ich guck' es mir aber nicht lange an und habe schon den Anwalt aufgesucht, der jetzt ein Schreiben aufsetzt.



Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Rapunzel025 (5 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

wegen dem proben dings hab i mi beim europakonsument beschwerd und wo kann i mi wegen unsere netten brüder beschweren?


----------



## BenTigger (5 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Rapunzels IP Fragen ins OT verschoben. Darüber bitte dort weiterdiskutieren.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=140701#post140701


----------



## DNA2 (5 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Rapunzel025 schrieb:
			
		

> ... und wo kann i mi wegen unsere netten brüder beschweren?


Bei deren Mutter? Den Lehrern? Dem örtlichen Pfarrer? Den Erfindern des Internets?


----------



## Johnny88 (5 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

So habe nachdem erhalt der Rechnung da ne Mail hingeschickt und denen gesagt das ich ihre Masche ne absolute Frechheit finde und dass ich auf weitere rechtlich Schritte warte, da die ja anscheinend nen Haufen Probleme haben nbis jetzt haben sie noch nicht geantwortet!


----------



## Unregistriert (5 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

ich bin auch in sowas reingeschlittert aber über eine andere seite nun habe ich schon von denen ihren Anwalt einen Brief bekommen indem mir gedroht wurde, das wenn ich nich zahle noch mehr kosten auf mich zukommen würden und vor gericht geht und so weiter... ich sehe aber nicht ein zu bezahlen! Wie verhalte ich mich den nun? Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?


----------



## radi1984 (5 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

wenn du dich hier umschaust gibt es 2 möglichkeiten die 
1. ist zu warten und die 
2. ist es zum Anwalt zu gehen und der soll für  35€ oder so ein schreiben aufsetzten und danach hast du dann woll ruhe

Also ich habe einen Wiederruf geschickt wegen §119BGB Irrtum da ich mir zum zeitpunkt des Abschluß nicht im klaren war das Finanzielle kosten auf mich zukommen.
und seit dem warte ich auf antwort


----------



## Rapunzel025 (5 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



> Bei deren Mutter? Den Lehrern? Dem örtlichen Pfarrer? Den Erfindern des Internets?



heut sind wir wieder freundlich! tschuldigung das ich eine Frage stelle!


----------



## Unregistriert (5 April 2006)

*Rechnung songtexte-heute.com - Erfahrungen?*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe offenbar aus Versehen, bzw. nicht wissentlich oder gar nicht (ich weiß es nicht mehr) ein "Abo" mit Songtexte-heute.com abgeschlossen...
Jedenfalls kam jetzt eine Rechnung über 84 €, was 7 € / Monat für ein Jahr im Voraus sein soll...
Ich natürlich nicht einverstanden, schreibe eine Email zurück, und bekomme keine Antwort...Daraufhin hab ich die Hotline von der Firma versucht zu erreichen, allerdings geht da auch keiner hin, da heißt es nur immer "bitte warten" etc, nach 4 Minuten meldet sich immer noch keiner, dafür heißt es "unter dieser Nummer ist niemand zu erreichen" oder so ähnlich...
Jetzt würde ich gern mal wissen, wie denn die Möglichkeiten stehen, da wieder rauszukommen, und ob der Vertrag überhaupt gültig sein kann, da ich ja nie wissentlich was abgeschlossen hab...Außerdem nimmt ja niemand Stellung zu meinen Fragen - weder per Mail noch per Telefon...

Vielen Dank schon mal

Tim


----------



## Stardust (5 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Entschuldigung, aber du hast gefragt, wo du dich beschweren kannst, dementsprechend wurden dir einige möglicherweise zuständige Stellen genannt...


----------



## +marina+ (5 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

hallo!

also ich hatte ja bis zum 29.03 noch zeit zu zahllen, dann sollte ein brief vom berühmten T kommen....jetztz warte ich und warte, aber kam bis heute nix...liegt es vielleicht daran, dass die den brief versucht haben per post zu schicken? der kann ja nie ankommen, weil ich damals mir einfach irgendeine adresse ausgedacht habe, die es gar nicht gibt.... kommt da noch was per mail???


----------



## radi1984 (5 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Rapunzel025 schrieb:
			
		

> wegen dem proben dings hab i mi beim europakonsument beschwerd und wo kann i mi wegen unsere netten brüder beschweren?




das problem ist das die beiden schon 16 mal von der Verbraucherschutzzentrale abgemahnt worden sind. Und es bei denen rein gar nichts bringt.
darum vielleicht der Sarkastische kommentar


----------



## Unregistriert (5 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ich bin auch auf diese Seite reingefallen!
Wie ist es denn bei euch ausgegangen??
Ich habe jetzt shcon 2 eMail dahin geschickt, dass ich bereit wäre 2 Monate zu zahlen (war zwar nur 1mal kurz drin, aber gut) und dann die Sache auf sich beruhen zu lassen. Aber da meldet sich keiner! Sehe dann aber auch nicht ein einfach zu bezahlen, wenn da keiner mal antwortet!

ich warte jetzt einfach. Wenn nichts kommt, können die mich mal!

Zur Not gibts ein Einschreiben mit Kündigung und bei mahnungen etc. zum Anwalt!!

LG


----------



## radi1984 (5 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

hier ist ein bericht wie es bei ihm gelaufen ist

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=39390


----------



## rolf76 (5 April 2006)

*AW: Rechnung songtexte-heute.com - Erfahrungen?*



			
				Unregistriert (Tim)  schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt würde ich gern mal wissen, wie denn die Möglichkeiten stehen, da wieder rauszukommen, und ob der Vertrag überhaupt gültig sein kann, da ich ja nie wissentlich was abgeschlossen hab...Außerdem nimmt ja niemand Stellung zu meinen Fragen - weder per Mail noch per Telefon...


Hallo Tim! 

Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos findest Du unter Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos (blaue Schrift anklicken).

und auch grundsätzliche Überlegungen zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten (unter "Und was mache ich jetzt?").


----------



## ich(...) edit: Heiko (5 April 2006)

hallo,
ich wurde  auch [...] blos das problem die s.... haben die seite jetzt legal gemacht, d.h. jetzt steht alles da,dass es ein abo ist usw. die gehören [...]...

_[Zwei Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## rolf76 (5 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				ich(...) edit: Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> blos das problem die s.... haben die seite jetzt legal gemacht, d.h. jetzt steht alles da,dass es ein abo ist usw.


Wieso siehst Du es als ein Problem an, dass der Anbieter seine Seiten möglicherweise rechtskonform(er) gestaltet? Wenn es dazu beitragen könnte, dass sich weniger Menschen irrtümlich anmelden, wäre es doch hilfreich?

(Wobei der Umstand, dass die Seite jetzt mit Text vollgestopft wird, nicht unbedingt zur Transparenz beiträgt... )


----------



## Unregistriert (5 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hey Leute

Habe von denen jetzt auch eine Mail bekommen.
Da mir das ganze von vornerein sehr komisch vorkam, habe ich die Absender doch gleich mal bei Google eingegeben und war auch nicht erstaunt, was da alles an Warnungen auftauchte. Von mir jedenfalls bekommen die kein Geld.

Bin ja mal gespannt, wie die auf meine Antwortsmail reagieren, falls überhaupt.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Wembley (5 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				ich(...) edit: Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> ich wurde  auch [...] blos das problem die s.... haben die seite jetzt legal gemacht


Es ist eher die Frage, ob die Aufmachung der Seite dazu beiträgt, rechtsgültige Verträge abzuschließen und inwiefern das jetzt der Fall ist, sollen andere entscheiden. Aber für dich hat das keine Auswirkungen, denn ich denke, dass die nicht behaupten werden, dass die Seite zum Zeitpunkt deiner Anmeldung so ausgesehen hat wie heute. Wenn doch, würde das schnell bekannt werden und die Brüder hätten ein weiteres massives Problem.



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei der Umstand, dass die Seite jetzt mit Text vollgestopft wird, nicht unbedingt zur Transparenz beiträgt.


"Katz und Maus" eben. Erinnert mich an die Zeit im Herbst, als sie zumindest die Hausaufgaben-Seite (bei vielen anderen ihrer Seiten war das meiner Erinnerung nach nicht der Fall) via A*endis (Lastschrift) abgerechnet haben. Da sah das Bezahlfenster ähnlich aus. 

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Unregistriert (5 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

hmmm....die haben ja die page geändert....jetzt sieht man auch sofort, dass es zu einem vertrag kommt, wenn man sich dort anmeldet... wollen die jetzt etwa so tun, als ob es schon immer so war, so ein auf " wir haben selber schuld" ooh man, regt mich das auf!!!


----------



## Mr.Music (5 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hmm - ich weiß ja nicht, aber wir scheinen alle nicht allein zu sein mit diesem Problem.
Ich bin selbst auch auf diese [] Masche hereingefallen und habe vor 3 Tagen auch eine Rechnung per mail erhalten.
Ich werde aber genausowenig zahlen wie andere...

Gibt es hier jemanden der die Seite, bevor sie verändert wurde gespeichert hat?
Wenn es tatsächlich Leute gibt, die nach Wochen nach nicht bezahlen der Rechnung und der abgelaufenen Frist nichts von den netten Gebrüdern gehört haben, dann sollte man das doch wohl auf der Rechnung beruhen lassen, solange keine Post von irgendeinem Rechtsanwalt eintrifft ----> oder am Besten sich gleich an einen RA wenden, aber auf keinen Fall: Den S*********ns das Geld in den A**** schieben.....

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Rapunzel025 (5 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Mr.Music schrieb:
			
		

> auf keinen Fall: Den S*********ns das Geld in den A**** schieben.....



Bin ganz deiner Meinung! Ich weiß nicht ob das in dem oder im Netzwelt Forum ist aber irgendwo hat jemand die seite gespeichert!


----------



## itq (6 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

hi,
bin dort auch leider reingefallen, hab am 17.märz ne rechnung bekommen und seitdem hab ich die ignoriert und bis jetzt kam auch noch nix.
mal sehn wies weitergeht aber zum glück ist eine bekannte von mir in ner anwaltskanzlei und die wird mir dann weiterhelfen.
sag euch bescheid sobald ich was von den gebrüdern grimm die horrorgeschichten erzählen, was höre.
grüsse


----------



## radi1984 (6 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Rena schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir die Startseite von Vornamen heute ausgedruckt, wer Bedarf hat, bitte melden.Aber ich denke mal, das es nicht soweit kommt und die jemand braucht.
> 
> LG Verena




Seite 52 Nr. 513
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=140235#post140235


----------



## Unregistriert (6 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com - Teil I*



			
				Jahnsi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo !
> 
> Da surfe ich kürzlich im Internet, um einen Namen für unser bald kommendes Kind zu finden, lande auf der oben genannten Seite [vornamen-heute.com] und habe prompt ein 24 monatiges Abo am Hals, welches mich jährlich 84 Euro kosten soll. Wie ich jetzt gelesen habe, ist die Firma S[...] GbR bekannt für dubiose Internetgeschäfte. Leider muß ich mir den Leichtsinn vorwerfen lassen, die AGB'S nicht so gründlich gelesen zu haben, wie es wohl vonnöten gewesen wäre. Ich bin jedoch nach der Registrierung nie darauf hingewiesen worden, daß ich da auf ein kostenpflichtiges Abo hinsteuere, selbst bei der Zusendung der Zugangsdaten nicht. Nun kam nach Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist die Rechnung, und für mich der Schock.
> 
> ...


Gibt es hier jemand bei dem es schon zu gerichtlichen verhandlung gekommen ist?????????


----------



## Reducal (6 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com - Teil I*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es hier jemand bei dem es schon zu gerichtlichen verhandlung gekommen ist?


Immer wieder die selben Fragen, das langweilt! Antwort: _....nein bislang noch nicht!
_
Leute, es wäre prima, wenn hier nicht nur wild gepostet sondern auch mal gelesen werden würde, was schon geschrieben steht.


----------



## Stardust (6 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Leute, es wäre prima, wenn im Internet nicht wild auf alle möglichen Links geklickt wird, denn nur dadurch kommt es zu solchen Wehklage-Orgien, wie man sie hier lesen kann (sofern man überhaupt noch gewillt ist, die xxxx-te Wehklage zu lesen).

Im Thread wurde schon alles geschrieben, was es überhaupt zum Thema zu schreiben gab. Weitere Anfragen bringen keine weiteren neuen Erkenntnisse.

Keine Sorge, wenn beim ersten "Kunden" der Gerichtstermin ansteht, werden wir es erfahren... auch wenn ich nicht glaube, dass es eines Tages mal der Fall sein wird.


----------



## Lumoco22 (6 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Die Verbraucherzentrale Berlin rät am 05.04.2006:

S*********n GbR - Dreiste Drohung mit Strafanzeige - zahlen Sie nichts! .......
.... Alles Humbug ............

Bitte hier LESEN:  http://www.verbraucherzentrale-berlin.de/vz/html/modules/xfsection/article.php?articleid=460


----------



## rolf76 (6 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Lumoco22 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Verbraucherzentrale Berlin rät am 05.04.2006:
> Dreiste Drohung mit Strafanzeige - zahlen Sie nichts! .......
> http://www.verbraucherzentrale-berlin.de/vz/html/modules/xfsection/article.php?articleid=460



In der Tat lesenswert, die Verbraucherzentrale Berlin nimmt kein Blatt vor den Mund:


> Minderjährigen, die ohne Zustimmung Ihrer Eltern ohnehin keine Abos abschließen können, und auch allen anderen, die sich für ein Gratis-Angebot angemeldet haben, bei dem nicht deutlich auf den Abschluss eines kostenpflichtigen Abonnement-Vertrages und das gesetzliche Widerrufsrecht hingewiesen wurde, raten wir weiterhin, die Zahlung zu verweigern.
> Allen, denen mit der Strafanzeige wegen Betruges gedroht worden ist, empfehlen wir, gegen die S. GbR selbst Strafanzeige wegen versuchter Erpressung zu erstatten.


----------



## Reducal (6 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> In der Tat lesenswert, die Verbraucherzentrale Berlin nimmt kein Blatt vor den Mund:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Einen dezenten Hinweis in diese Richtung konnte ich mir > HIER < neulich nicht verkneifen.


> Verdacht der (zumindest versuchten) Erpressung
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Katzenjammer (6 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo Leute 
Meine Tochter war bei chip de und da kamm die seite von den Brüder S und sie hat da Ihre daten angegeben. Später haben wir eine Rechung bekommen von wwwp2p de. Sind zur Verbraucherzentrale gegangen, haben dort einen Formbrief
bekommen. Diesen per Einschreiben mit Rückschein verschickt, daraufhin die gleiche email von sms heute com bekommen. Unser Brief wurde ignoriert.


----------



## dvill (6 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> In der Tat lesenswert, die Verbraucherzentrale Berlin nimmt kein Blatt vor den Mund:
> 
> 
> > Minderjährigen, die ohne Zustimmung Ihrer Eltern ohnehin keine Abos abschließen können, und auch allen anderen, die sich für ein Gratis-Angebot angemeldet haben, bei dem nicht deutlich auf den Abschluss eines kostenpflichtigen Abonnement-Vertrages und das gesetzliche Widerrufsrecht hingewiesen wurde, raten wir weiterhin, die Zahlung zu verweigern.
> > Allen, denen mit der Strafanzeige wegen Betruges gedroht worden ist, empfehlen wir, gegen die S. GbR selbst Strafanzeige wegen versuchter Erpressung zu erstatten.


Endlich mal eine Aussage, die nicht nur einen Übelstand beklagt, sondern zeigt, wo es langgehen muss.

Wie wäre zusätzlich noch dies?


> *§ 164 Falsche Verdächtigung*
> 
> (1) Wer einen anderen bei einer Behörde oder einem zur Entgegennahme von Anzeigen zuständigen Amtsträger oder militärischen Vorgesetzten oder öffentlich wider besseres Wissen einer rechtswidrigen Tat oder der Verletzung einer Dienstpflicht in der Absicht verdächtigt, ein behördliches Verfahren oder andere behördliche Maßnahmen gegen ihn herbeizuführen oder fortdauern zu lassen, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
> 
> (2) Ebenso wird bestraft, wer in gleicher Absicht bei einer der in Absatz 1 bezeichneten Stellen oder öffentlich über einen anderen wider besseres Wissen eine sonstige Behauptung tatsächlicher Art aufstellt, die geeignet ist, ein behördliches Verfahren oder andere behördliche Maßnahmen gegen ihn herbeizuführen oder fortdauern zu lassen.


Dietmar Vill


----------



## Lumoco22 (6 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Katzenjammer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute
> Meine Tochter war bei chip de und da kamm die seite von den Brüder S und sie hat da Ihre daten angegeben. Später haben wir eine Rechung bekommen von wwwp2p de. Sind zur Verbraucherzentrale gegangen, haben dort einen Formbrief
> bekommen. Diesen per Einschreiben mit Rückschein verschickt, daraufhin die gleiche email von sms heute com bekommen. Unser Brief wurde ignoriert.



Bei chip de über eine Google-Anzeige auf die Seite weitergeleitet ????
So was ist meiner Tochter auch passiert !!!
Nicht nur das diese Seiten in der Google - Suchmaschiene ganz vorne positioniert werden, Google schaltet auch noch Anzeigen für diese Brüder !!! (Sicher nicht umsonst !!!)
Das nervt mich total !!!  Diese Anzeigen tauchen dann auf SEHR SERIÖSEN Homepages auf und verlinken ahnungslose Kinder in die Falle, ohne das die Betreiber der Seiten was davon wissen und Google verdient noch daran ??
Das kann doch nicht sein, oder.

Wenn wirklich bei chip de diese Anzeige war, denen sofort mitteilen, das die sich das gegenüber Google verbieten.

Ansonsten: guten Rat und Verhaltensempfehlungen findest du hier im forum zu Hauf !!!  Einfach mal durchlesen !!


----------



## Katzenjammer (6 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe zig Seiten gelesen und habe wie Jahnsi gestern Abend einem RA eine Email geschrieben. Warte nur noch auf Antwort. Finde eurer Forum übrigens klasse. Hat mir meine Magenschmerzen genommen.


----------



## radi1984 (6 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

google hat schon vor Tagen sämtliche Anzeigen zu allen -heute.com seiten gelösche. und sich von den Vorfällen distanziert und entschuldigt


----------



## technofreak (6 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				radi1984 schrieb:
			
		

> google hat schon vor Tagen sämtliche Anzeigen zu allen -heute.com seiten gelösche.


das stimmt schlicht nicht, einfach mal Vornamen als Suchbegrff eingeben.

tf


----------



## radi1984 (6 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

aber die seite ist jetzt nicht mehr auf gratis oder kosetenlos aufgebaut.


----------



## Reducal (6 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				radi1984 schrieb:
			
		

> aber die seite ist jetzt nicht mehr auf gratis oder kosetenlos aufgebaut.


Das hat auch seinen Grund! Lies´ doch > HIER < mal nach, welchen.

Wenn ich in Sascha´s Glaskugel gucke, dann sehe ich ein gaaanz böses Wort und deute schon mal, dass auch das Druckmittel im Rechnungsanhang "_Erklärung zur Rechnung_" bald einer Änderung obliegt.


----------



## radi1984 (6 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

ich gebe dir ja recht ich wollte nur google bzw andere sucheiten in  schutz nehmen.


----------



## keulke (6 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Moin Moin zusammen, wir sind auch auf die reingefallen, haben widersprochen ( so, wie es hier im forum steht! DANKE DANKE DANK!!! ) und warten mal ab. Erfreulicherweise haben sich die ganzen Seiten von denen geändert, sollte sicherlich für alle, die auf die alten Seiten reingefallen sind ein Hilfe sein in der Argumentation! Good luck Leute und lasst Euch nicht zum Zahlen drängen!


----------



## biggi (6 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				DNA2 schrieb:
			
		

> Rapunzel025 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keine gute Antwort, für den, der eine höfliche Frage stellt.


----------



## BenTigger (7 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Naja, Die Frage war auch nicht besser. 
Zumindest war die Antwort genauso höflich. 
Hast du eine bessere Antwort?? 
Dann rein damit und nicht nur dubiose beschwerden über andere Antworten.

_Diese Nachricht spiegelt nur meine ganz persönliche Meinung wieder._


----------



## Rapunzel025 (7 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Also im NEtzwelt Forum wurde einer von seinem Internetanbieter angerufen, das ein gewisser O*[...]* T*[...]* einer Anwaltskanzlei die bestätigung einer IP adresse haben wollte das sie zu einer gewissen Person gehört!
Meint hr die gehen jetzt doch weiter als bis zum Inkassobrief???

*[Persönliche Daten gelöscht - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Reducal (7 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Vorerst würde ich das mal als ein Gerücht abwerten.


----------



## Rapunzel025 (7 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

geh mal auf netzwelt.de

und auf die seite sms-.....

und mach dir selber ein bild von der sache!


----------



## Reducal (7 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Tja, das ist ein Problem, insbesondere dann, wenn der Rechtsanwalt bei Firmen anfragt, zu deren Proxie die IP führt. Die ISP werden die Auskunft in der Regel nicht erteilen, das schrieb der Poster bei netzwelt auch:



			
				Gegen SMS-Heute schrieb:
			
		

> Hatten aber keinen Gerichtsbeschluss also hat T-Online meine Daten nicht hergegeben.
> Euer Domi


Bei T-Online habe ich gerade eben mal angefragt - einen Beschluss braucht es zwar nicht, die Auskunft wird allerdings niemals an Privatpersonen oder Anwälte mit zivilem Interesse erteilt. Dafür in Frage kommen nur Starfverfolgungs- und andere Behörden, Verbraucherzentralen u. ä.
Was solls auch - gerade bei T-Online kann man sich mit einer bekannten Nutzerkennung von einem x-beliebigen Ort einwählen. Man benötigt den physikalischen Ursprung der Session und den kann nur die T-Com mit einem richterlichen Beschluss nach § 100 g,h StPO beauskunften. Außerdem klärt das noch lange nicht, wer tatsächlich die Anmeldung vollzogen hat. Einen Rechtfertigungsgrund findet man z. B. > HIER <.


----------



## Rapunzel025 (7 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

ja aber was ist wenn dort ein Lehrling oder so sitzt und sich dabei nix denkt! Und der gibt das einfach raus!

LAngsam krieg ich wieder das flattern!
Bist du eigentlich auch betroffen?


----------



## rolf76 (7 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Rapunzel025 schrieb:
			
		

> ja aber was ist wenn dort ein Lehrling oder so sitzt und sich dabei nix denkt! Und der gibt das einfach raus!
> 
> LAngsam krieg ich wieder das flattern!



Was konkret ist eigentlich Dein Problem? Wenn über die IP der Anschlussinhaber festgestellt würde, heißt das nicht automatisch, dass eine vertragliche Vergütungspflicht besteht. Die Feststellung des Anschlussinhabers beweist noch nicht, wer die Daten in die Anmeldemaske eingegeben hat. Selbst wenn derjenige ermittelt wird, der die Daten eingegeben hat, besteht eine Vergütungspflicht nur dann, wenn die Anmeldung als Angebot zum Abschluss eines entgeltpflichtigen Vertrags verstanden werden durfte und der Vertrag nicht nicht unwirksam. Unwirksam könnte der Vertrag infolge Anfechtung, Widerruf oder Nichtgenehmigung der Eltern sein.

Ein Problem besteht nur dann, wenn Du das Angebot durchschaut hattest, Dich bewusst für eine kostenpflichtige Leistung angemeldet hast und Dich jetzt vor der Zahlung der Gegenleistung drücken möchtest. Bei der Lösung dieses Problems wird Dir hier aber niemand helfen.


----------



## radi1984 (7 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

in der rechnung von meiner Freundinn war auch eine ip angegeben die angeblich gelogt worden ist. Nur diese hat vorne und hinten nicht gestimmt und war frei erfunden.
Ich denke mal das ist alles nur panik mache.


----------



## Reducal (7 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				radi1984 schrieb:
			
		

> in der rechnung von meiner Freundinn war auch eine ip angegeben die angeblich gelogt worden ist. Nur diese hat vorne und hinten nicht gestimmt und war frei erfunden.


Wie jetzt, hast Du eine Rechnung und Deine Freundin auch? Habt ihr gleiche Interessen oder surft da einer wild an beiden Rechnern rum?

Die IP dürfte wohl stimmen. Dass sie keinem Provider zuzuordnen ist, den Du  oder Deine Freundin nutzt, zeigt nur, dass die Anmeldung womöglich von ganz jemand anderem durchgeführt worden ist. Wer meinst Du erfindet womöglich IP-Adressen?


----------



## Bonsairose (7 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Mein Sohn hat leider bezahlt, der hat mir nix davon gesagt, er ist aber auch schon über 18... tja....

Ich hab ihn dann aufgeklärt, dass er nicht hätte zahlen müssen. Ich habe ja sogar vom Anwalt schon den Brief gehabt, hätte bis am 25.3. einzahlen sollen. Vorher waren die auch ganz fix mit Mahnungen, nun ist nix mehr gekommen. Ich werde nun nochmal reinkopieren, was auf der vornamenseite drauf steht, dass man mit Kenntnis des Wiederrufsrecht 14 Tage Zeit hat.... dass ich das nun in Anspruch nehme. Oder ob ich jetzt besser einfach schweige????


----------



## Reducal (7 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Na wenn bezahlt wurde, dann solltest Du die Sache auch nutzen. Ich glaube nirgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass Du die Daten nicht weitergeben darfst - also würde ich meinen gesamten Bekanntenkreis am Inhalt der Vornamenseite teilhaben lassen.

Problematisch wird es dann nächstes Jahr. Denn sollte es das Projekt bis dahin in dieser Form noch geben, dann wird man Dich/Deinen Sohn erneut zur Kasse bitten, da der vermeintliche Vertrag ja zwei Jahre läuft.


----------



## Hercule Pendant (7 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube nirgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass Du die Daten nicht weitergeben darfst


  :lupe:  ist es diesen Regelung: 


> *§ 4 Pflichten und Obliegenheiten des Kunden*
> ...
> 2. Der Kunde ist verpflichtet, seine persönlichen Passwörter und Login-Kennungen vor dem Zugriff Dritter zu schützen. Bei unberechtigter Nutzung durch dritte Personen haftet der Kunde für einen eventuellen Missbrauch bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, zu dem er dem Dienstleister schriftlich oder telefonisch zur Sperrung aufgefordert hat. Vorgenanntes gilt nicht, sofern der Zugriff wie auch der Missbrauch ohne Verschulden des Kunden erfolgt ist.


----------



## Reducal (7 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Tja, dem Kunden obliegt nur der Schutz der unberechtigten Nutzung. Gibt er die Daten aber freiwillig weiter, dann ist die Nutzung mEn nicht mehr unberechtigt sondern ein anderer nutzt den Account durch die Weitergabe des Nutzungsrechtes, so zusagen stellvertretend für den vertraglich gebundenen Kunden. Die Bedingungen schließen die freiwillige Weitergabe der Daten mEn nicht aus. Andererseits würde das ja bedeuten, dass wenn Papa sich angemeldet hat, die Mama im kostbaren Content nicht stöbern dürfte. :scherzkeks:


----------



## KOLCHOSE (7 April 2006)

*Abo[edit]!! Hilfe!!*

Hallo liebe Board-Benutzer,
habe heute eine Mahnung eines Anwaltes bekommen wegen nicht-bezahlten Rechnung von der Seite w*w...stellen-he***.com .
Habe angerufen und gefragt was das für eine Rechnung sei und dass ich mich nicht auf der gennannten Seite angemeldet habe. Ich fragte nach den Einlogdaten damit ich den Service wenigstens nutzen kann daraufhin sagt er es sei ein Vorkassengeschäft und ich erhalte erst nach Zahlung die Einlogdaten.

Anbei das Schreiben.
Bitte helft mir, was soll ich tun? Bin total verzweifelt 

*[Anhänge (ausnahmsweise) anonymisiert. Bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## rolf76 (7 April 2006)

*AW: [edit]!! Hilfe!!*

Ruhe bewahren und hier mal gründlich lesen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=39103

Interessant auch die aktuelle Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Berlin:


> Minderjährigen, die ohne Zustimmung Ihrer Eltern ohnehin keine Abos abschließen können, und auch allen anderen, die sich für ein Gratis-Angebot angemeldet haben, bei dem nicht deutlich auf den Abschluss eines kostenpflichtigen Abonnement-Vertrages und das gesetzliche Widerrufsrecht hingewiesen wurde, raten wir weiterhin, die Zahlung zu verweigern.
> Allen, denen mit der Strafanzeige wegen Betruges gedroht worden ist, empfehlen wir, gegen die S. GbR selbst Strafanzeige wegen versuchter Erpressung zu erstatten.




Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos findest Du hier im Forum unter Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos, dort auch grundsätzliche Überlegungen zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten (unter "Und was mache ich jetzt?").

Hilfreich finde ich auch den Artikel Abo-Fallen im Internet des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums für Umwelt, Gesundheit und Verbraucherschutz. 

(Jeweils die blaue Schrift anklicken)


----------



## Unregistriert (7 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Mr.Music schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm - ich weiß ja nicht, aber wir scheinen alle nicht allein zu sein mit diesem Problem.
> Ich bin selbst auch auf diese [] Masche hereingefallen und habe vor 3 Tagen auch eine Rechnung per mail erhalten.
> Ich werde aber genausowenig zahlen wie andere...
> 
> ...




Hallo an alle, die sich auf diesen Seiten angemeldet haben. Meldet euch noch schnell bei sat 1 akte06 per eMail!!!
Mehr möchte ich jetzt hier nicht schreiben!
Wir haben diese Rechnung nicht bezahlt und es sollte auch keiner bezahlen!


----------



## Rapunzel025 (7 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

wo genau???ich meine wie soll ich mich dort melden??seite??


----------



## Sissi (7 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ich bin auch ein Opfer von Hausaufgaben-Heute. Und ich bin ziemlich sauer. Sie haben mir einfach so eine Rechnung von 84 euro geschickt und sie schreiben wenn ich nicht bezahle, dann bekomme ich ein Brief von ihrem aAnwalt usw. Ich habe nichts runtergeladen oder sonst was bei denen gemacht. Ich werde denen jetzt eine schriftl. Kündigung schicken und dann sehen was passiert. Hat jemand noch eine Ahnung was ich tun soll? Wenn es helfen sollte, dass ich vor Gericht mit jemand gehen soll, dann bin ich dabei. Denn sowas könnte jeden Schüler passieren, der einfach nur nach einen Referat sucht für die Schule und vielleicht nicht einmal bei diese Seite was gefunden hat, aber trotzdem dich anmelden musstest, damit du überhaupt was suchen darfst, dann kriegst du eine Rechnung für NICHTS?! UNVERSCHÄMTHEIT!!!!
Warte auf jede Hilfe oder Empfehlung! Danke


----------



## Unregistriert (7 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Rapunzel025 schrieb:
			
		

> wo genau???ich meine wie soll ich mich dort melden??seite??



Genaue eMail Adresse:  akte [at] akte.net 

Betrifft: S*********n GbR 

Schreiben Sie denen in ein paar Sätzen, welche Erfahrungen Sie mit diesen Leuten...... gemacht haben. (Am besten heute noch). Die werden sich dann schon Anfang nächster Woche melden! 
Gruß ......


----------



## mastino13 (8 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

 Auch ich gehöre zu den Betroffenen, einfach weil der Finger etwas zu schnell den Mausklick tätigte. Wie im Vorfeld schon mehrfach geschrieben, man muß sich oft einloggen um überhaupt etwas zu sehen und das nutzen die Brüder schamlos aus. Die Rechnung habe ich erhalten und ohne von diesen Seiten zu wissen ein Mail geschrieben mit dem Verweis daß die schriftliche Stellungsnahme folgt. Geld gibt es auf jedenfall keines. Nun warte ich auf das berühmte RA Schreiben. Ja, insgeheim freue ich mich schon jetzt dem Herrn RA. zu antworten. Aber vielleicht kommt ja auch garnichts. Täte mir Leid.

Ich kann keine Beratung abgeben, aber lest mal langsam alle 65 Seiten durch.Schaut die Querverweise an.Geht nach dejure.org , z.B. §305c usw.

Danach ist Euch nicht mehr bang, auch wenn der Herr RA noch so große Drohgebärden veranstaltet.

m.


----------



## dvill (8 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ergänzend zu den rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen dieser "Vertragsentstehungen":

Wie sieht es hiermit aus?


> Der Unternehmer ist zu einer *unverzüglichen Bestätigung einer Bestellung verpflichtet*, § 312 e I 1 Nr. 3 BGB


Dietmar Vill


----------



## radi1984 (8 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

meine freundinn hat heute den rückschein vom wiederruf zurückbekommen.
Unterscrieben von einem Walter Schm.
weiss jemand was über ihn?


----------



## dvill (8 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hier noch eine Literaturstelle zur mystischen "Beweiskraft" der IP-Adresse:


> IP-Adressen funktionieren nicht als eindeutiges Identifizierungsmerkmal für einen bestimmten Benutzer.


Besonders die Erläuterungen über die Verwendung von Proxy-Servern bei Providern zeigt, dass die Zuordung eines konkreten Rechners zu einer IP-Adresse oft nicht möglich ist.

Noch unwahrscheinlicher ist es, über die IP-Adresse festzustellen, welche Person an diesem Rechner aktiv war und welche Informationen dort angezeigt wurden. Über Willenserklärungen dieser Person gibt es keine Anhaltspunkte.

Die Möglichkeiten, Browseranzeigen durch iFrame- und andere Basteleien zu verändern, wurden schon beim Handy-Payment dokumentiert.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## rolf76 (8 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Ergänzend zu den rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen dieser "Vertragsentstehungen":
> 
> Wie sieht es hiermit aus?
> 
> ...


Das ist eine der zahlreichen Voraussetzungen für den Beginn der Widerrufsfrist, § 312e Abs. 3 S. 2 BGB, siehe dazu in den Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos.

Auf die Wirksamkeit des Vertrages hat eine Verletzung dieser Pflicht keinen unmittelbaren Einfluss, sondern nur mittelbar, indem der Lauf der Widerrufsfrist zuvor nicht beginnt.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Halllo, ich habe mich auf auf oben genannter website angemolden, habe den vertrag widerrufen wollen, aber bekomme immer noch mahnungen, was soll ich denn nun machen?! wenn man mich fragt, haben solche dubiosen firmen doch gar keine chance, dass sie das geld bekommen oder schon??


----------



## Rapunzel025 (8 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

muß euch mal was erzählen und fragen! 
Im Netzwelt forum ist heute einer aufgetaucht der allen einreden will das in allen Foren gesagt wird das man unbedingt zahlen soll und auch sei Provider hat das gesagt! Habe aber noch nie von jemandem gehört das man zahlen soll!
Mein ihr es könnte sein das es einer von den Brüdern ist???

Ich weiß das ich nicht zahlen werde, aber langsam geht mir das auf die nerven das immer wieder unregistrierte ohne namen auftauchen und meinen man sollte unbedingt zahlen!


----------



## radi1984 (8 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> was soll ich denn nun machen?!


einfach mal die letzten paar seiten lesen.


----------



## radi1984 (8 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Rapunzel025 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein ihr es könnte sein das es einer von den Brüdern ist???



ich denke schon wer hätte sont interesse da drann


----------



## Rapunzel025 (8 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

mich würde diese Foren nur brennend interessieren, weil ich habe bisher noch keines gefunden wo sich alle einig sind das man unbedingt zahlen muß!
Aber wenn ich das angeblich Forum finde sage ich es euch natürlich!


----------



## radi1984 (8 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

wo genau hast du den jemand gefunden der gesagt hat das man zahlen soll
würde da auch gerne mal schreiben


----------



## Rapunzel025 (8 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

netzwelt.de da ist auch ein Forum!


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (8 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Wenn wirklich jemand den überaus dreisten Ratschlag erteilt, zu zahlen, kann man davon ausgehen, dass es sich 100%tig um einen Troll oder um einen der Brüder selbst handelt.

Trollen jetzt in diversen nicht anmeldepflichtigen Foren rum und reden den betroffenen Usern dummes Zeug ein.


----------



## Rapunzel025 (8 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

wieso weißt du das????


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (8 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Jahrzehntelange Erfahrung................


----------



## Rapunzel025 (8 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hab eine interessante Seite gefunden! Geht mal hin und dann auf suchen weiters sms-heute eingeben! Und dann findet man was interessantes VON unseren Lieben BRüdern!

http://***.affiliate.de/forum/forum1.html


----------



## biggi (9 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo Rapunzel, kannst Du mir mal verklickern, was diese Menschen hier schreiben von wegen Auszahlung usw. habe gerade in Affilate geschaut. Blicke ich aber absolut nicht. Arbeiten die für die S*********n oder was. Ist ein ganz neues Gebiet für mich. Danke im voraus.
Gruß Biggi


----------



## Wembley (9 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				biggi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Rapunzel, kannst Du mir mal verklickern, was diese Menschen hier schreiben von wegen Auszahlung usw. habe gerade in Affilate geschaut. Blicke ich aber absolut nicht. Arbeiten die für die S*********n oder was. Ist ein ganz neues Gebiet für mich. Danke im voraus.
> Gruß Biggi



Diese Affiliates bewerben diese Programme und bekommen dafür eine Provision. Oder auch nicht, wie man oft lesen kann.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Rapunzel025 (9 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Danke Wembley damit erspare ich mir die Erklärung!

Aber solange es solche gibt die Typen wie unsere Brüder unterstützen wird diese [.......] immer überleben!


_Aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. Bitte Nutzungsbedingungen beachten. MOD/BR_


----------



## biggi (9 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Das ist ja unglaublich, dass es solche Menschen noch gibt, die diese [ edit]  unterstützen, obwohl diese die Foren ja auch lesen und sehen, was die Brüder alles angerichtet haben. 
Gruß Biggi

_aus rechtlichen Gründe editiert modaction _


----------



## dvill (9 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				biggi schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja unglaublich, dass es solche Menschen noch gibt


Das Internet ist Teil dieser Welt. Die virtuelle Welt verbessert die Möglichkeiten der Nepper, Schlepper, Bauernfänger.

Seit es Handelsreisende gibt, gibt es Räuberhorden, die diese überfallen und berauben. Virtuelle Datenreisende sind Freiwild für Neppanbieter jeder Art.

Hier wird das ganz genau erklärt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## gbk-crew (9 April 2006)

*SMS [edit]*

Guten Morgen,

Na super, gestern frisch aus dem Urlaub wieder da und was sehe ich, 2 E-Mails die jeweils 84€ von mir verlangen. Es ist einmal SMS-heute.com und einmal simsen.com!
So, was kann ich jetzt tun? Dazu sei gesagt das ich erst 16 bin. Bin ich damit noch Minderjährig?
Hatte mich schon über google etc. informiert aber keine genaue Info bekommen. Von Simsen.com hatte ch zwar gelesen, das man eine Mail zu den schicken kann und damit sei die Sache gegessen, aber nur bei Kunden die vor dem 8.2.2006 soein Abo "beantragt" hatten. Wie sieht es bei mir aus?

Danke für die Hilfe

Michael


----------



## rolf76 (9 April 2006)

*AW: SMS [edit]*

Zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten bei irrtümlicher Anmeldung für kostenpflichtige Internet-SMS-Angebote siehe >HIER<.

Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos findest Du unter Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos, dort auch grundsätzliche Überlegungen zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten (unter "Und was mache ich jetzt?").

Hilfreich finde ich auch den Artikel Abo-Fallen im Internet des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums für Umwelt, Gesundheit und Verbraucherschutz. 

(Jeweils die blaue Schrift anklicken)

Wer bei Vertragsschluss *noch nicht 18*, also minderjährig war, ist an einen Vertrag regelmäßig nur dann gebunden, wenn seine Erziehungsberechtigten im Voraus eingewilligt haben oder den Vertrag im Nachhinein genehmigen. 

Wenn der Vertrag ohne Zustimmung der Eltern geschlossen wird, ist der Vertrag bis zur Genehmigung der Eltern oder dem Verweigern der Genehmigung der Eltern schwebend unwirksam. Der Anbieter kann noch nicht auf Erfüllung des Vertrags bestehen, er kann lediglich eine Frist zur Genehmigung oder Nichtgenehmigung setzen, um endlich Klarheit zu erhalten. Näher hier: Kann ich mich als Minderjähriger für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?

Einen Rat, wie Du in Deinem konkreten Fall vorgehen solltest, darf Dir hier niemand geben. Individuelle Rechtsberatung ist im Rahmen dieses Forums nicht erlaubt. Dazu kannst Du Dich aber z.B. an die Beratungsstellen der Verbraucherzentralen  oder an einen Anwalt wenden.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hi,

Hier mal die Mail von SMS-Heute.com Die kommt mir ein wenig sehr drohend vor. Hatte nen aflsches Geb Datum und nen Falschen Namen dort angegeben:

Sehr geehrter Herr ...,

wir danken für Ihre Anmeldung und stellen Ihnen hierfür die
nachfolgenden Beträge in Rechnung:

Leistung :
Jahreszugang für  .sms-heute.com 
Kosten: 7,00 EUR monatlich, zahlbar 12 Monate im Voraus

Nettopreis     72,41 EUR
MwSt. 16%      11,59 EUR
Gesamtpreis    84,00 EUR

Bitte überweisen Sie den Gesamtpreis in Höhe von 84,00 EUR innerhalb von
7 Tagen nach Rechnungserhalt auf unser unten genanntes Konto.

Bitte geben Sie als Verwendungszweck unbedingt Ihre Rechnungs- und
Kundennummer an, damit wir Ihre Zahlung korrekt zuordnen können.

Bankverbindung
...  Gbr

Kunden aus Deutschland:
Deutsche Bank
BLZ:   50870024
Konto: 0911099

Kunden aus Österreich/Schweiz:
Deutsche Bank
IBAN:      DE04508700240091109900
SWIFT-BIC: DEUTDEDB508




Im Mailanhang finden Sie Ihre Rechnung im PDF-Format.
Zum Öffnen der PDF-Datei benötigen Sie den Acrobat Reader:
http://www.adobe.de/products/acrobat/readstep2.html




Mit freundlichen Grüßen
A & M S GbR



Erklärung zur Rechnung:

Auf dieser Internetseite haben Sie durch das explizite Setzen eines Hakens
unsere Teilnahmebedingungen akzeptiert. Aus diesen geht hervor, dass Sie
ein kostenpflichtiges Abonnement abschließen, wenn nicht innerhalb der
gesetzlichen Widerrufsfrist von 14 Tagen ein Widerruf erfolgt. Auf dieses
Widerrufsrecht gem. § 312 d BGB haben wir Sie ausdrücklich hingewiesen.
Damit ist Ihr sms-heute.com -Zugang in ein kostenpflichtiges
Abonnement übergegangen. Das Nutzungsentgelt ist 12 Monate im Voraus zu
entrichten, dies ist auch unseren Teilnahmebedingungen zu entnehmen.

Als Gegenwert können Sie über  .sms-heute.com 100 SMS pro Monat
versenden. Um ausschließen zu können, dass sich eine dritte Person mit
Ihren Daten anmeldet, haben wir diverse Sicherheits-Checks eingebaut. Dies
sind eindeutige Beweise, die wir im Streitfall nutzen werden.

Als letzte Sicherheitsinstanz wurde die bei der Anmeldung übermittelte
IP-Adresse gespeichert. Diese lautet: 84.129.211.205. Im Falle
einer strafrechtlichen Ermittlung ist es den Strafverfolgungsbehörden
mittels der IP-Adresse möglich, den PC zu identifizieren, der zum
Zeitpunkt der Anmeldung genutzt wurde.

Es wurde folgendes Geburtsdatum angegeben: 14.08.1985. Sollte sich
bei einer weiteren Überprüfung der Daten herausstellen, dass ein falsches
Geburtsdatum eingegeben wurde, ist von einem Betrugsdelikt auszugehen.
In diesem Fall hätte sich eine ggf. minderjährige Person eine Leistung
erschlichen, die ihr nicht hätte bereitgestellt werden dürfen. Hier
behalten wir uns die Erstattung einer Strafanzeige vor und werden
dementsprechend alle anfallenden Kosten und Auslagen gegen Sie geltend
machen.

Hinweis: Sollten Sie mit absoluter Sicherheit von sich behaupten können,
dass Sie Ihre Daten niemals auf sms-heute.com  eingetragen haben,
teilen Sie uns dies bitte umgehend mit (vorzugsweise wenden Sie sich
hierfür an: [email protected]). Ihre Rechnung wird in diesem Fall
als hinfällig betrachtet, jedoch eine Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt mit
Hilfe der übermittelten IP-Adresse erstattet.

Bitte beachten Sie unbedingt: Sollte sich im Laufe der strafrechtlichen
Ermittlungen herausstellen, dass doch Sie der Nutzer der gespeicherten
IP-Adresse 84.129.211.205 waren, so haben Sie mit erheblichen
strafrechtlichen Konsequenzen zu rechnen. Zudem werden wir in einem
solchen Fall selbstverständlich weiterhin auf den Ausgleich unserer
Forderung bestehen.

_editiert siehe NUB modaction _


----------



## Reducal (9 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Ihre Rechnung wird in diesem Fall
> als hinfällig betrachtet, jedoch eine Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt mit
> Hilfe der übermittelten IP-Adresse erstattet.
> 
> IP-Adresse 84.129.2**.***


...und genau das stimmt ja nicht. Bislang hat die Schm. GbR noch nie eine Anzeige erstattet - zumindest ist dies hier nicht bekannt geworden. Die IP-Adresse gehört zu einem T-Com Anschluss (wahrscheinlich DSL über 1und 1 oder T-Online). Das heißt, die GbR erfährt niemals, von wo aus die Session stattgefunden hat, wenn nicht innerhalb von 89 Tagen ab dem Anmeldezeitpunkt Ermittlungen eingesetzt haben. Die T-Com erteilt eine Auskunft über den physikalischen Ursprung der Session nur ggü. Behörden mit einem richterlichen Beschluss.


----------



## rolf76 (9 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				gbk-crew schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte sich bei einer weiteren Überprüfung der Daten herausstellen, dass ein falsches Geburtsdatum eingegeben wurde, ist von einem Betrugsdelikt auszugehen.
> In diesem Fall hätte sich eine ggf. minderjährige Person eine Leistung
> erschlichen, die ihr nicht hätte bereitgestellt werden dürfen. Hier
> behalten wir uns die Erstattung einer Strafanzeige vor und werden
> ...


Die Sache mit den Schadensersatzforderungen ist bereits "gegessen", siehe hierzu die diesbezügliche Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Berlin und die Ausführungen von Ronny Jahn oder hier im Forum ab http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=135681#135681 und die darauf folgenden Postings.


----------



## drboe (9 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Als letzte Sicherheitsinstanz wurde die bei der Anmeldung übermittelte
> IP-Adresse gespeichert. Diese lautet: 84.129.211.205. Im Falle
> einer strafrechtlichen Ermittlung ist es den Strafverfolgungsbehörden
> mittels der IP-Adresse möglich, den PC zu identifizieren, der zum
> Zeitpunkt der Anmeldung genutzt wurde.


ja, allerdings wirklich nur bei einer Straftat. Wer behauptet nun, dass eine solche vorliegt? Eine Rechnung nicht zu bezahlen, ist das nicht automatisch. Diese Aussage in einer Rechnung spricht wohl kaum für seriöses Geschäftsgebahren.



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Es wurde folgendes Geburtsdatum angegeben: 14.08.1985. Sollte sich
> bei einer weiteren Überprüfung der Daten herausstellen, dass ein falsches
> Geburtsdatum eingegeben wurde, ist von einem Betrugsdelikt auszugehen.
> In diesem Fall hätte sich eine ggf. minderjährige Person eine Leistung
> ...


Dazu empfiehlt die Verbraucherzentrale Berlin:


> *Dreiste Drohung mit Strafanzeige  - zahlen Sie nichts!*
> 
> Jetzt versenden die Herren [...] an die Eltern Minderjähriger die Botschaft, ihr Sohn / ihre Tochter habe bewusst falsche Daten angegeben, um sich Leistungen zu erschleichen, was nach geltendem Recht als strafrechtlicher Betrug zu werten sei.
> 
> ...


Den Text findet man unter
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-berlin.de/vz/html/modules/xfsection/article.php?articleid=460

Einige Tausend Strafanzeigen wegen Erpressung/Nötigung müßten da eigentlich relativ leicht zusammenkommen.

M. Boettcher

_[Namen und Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## snake5550 (9 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hi, hier ist Mike,

zuvor einige Worte zu euerem Admin. Ich weiß nicht ob ich hier Namen, Telefonnummern (S.  GBR) oder
Webseiten nennen darf. Bitte gegebennenfalls editieren ! Dank !!

Ich darf mich kurz vorstellen. Mein Name ist Mike, bin 51 Jahre alt, Vater von 5 Töchtern (22-30 Jahre) und ein kleiner 
Onlinehändler bei Ebay. Wohne in einem 280 Seelen-Dorf in der Nähe von Bad Kreuznach. Auch ich habe manchmal mit dem Mißtrauen meiner Kunden zu kämpfen. Es ist ja bekannt, das Alles bei Ebay per Vorkasse abgewickelt wird.
Aus diesem Grund kann man solche [...] wie S.  GBR im Web nicht gebrauchen. Somit bin ich auch schon auf den Punkt gekommen.

Meine Tochter (26 !) Jahre ist kein erfahrener Internet-User. Sie bewegt sich meistens nur auf sichere Seiten wie SAT1, Pro7 oder RTL. Da sie bei mir am Netzwerk hängt,
läuft eine Log-Datei permanent mit. Ich muß leider gestehen, das ihr PC leider schon längere Zeit in den letzten Zügen (Systemmäßig gesehen) lag. War meine Schuld.
Aus diesem Grund nehme ich mich ja dieser Sache jetzt an.  Wie dem auch sei....
Sie wurde von einer Seite durch ein Popup-Fenster auf die Seite Hausaufgaben.com 
verlinkt. Sie versicherte mir, das sie keinerlei Daten eingegeben hat. Dies bestätigt auch
meiner Log-Datei. Allerdings ist sie vor einigen Wochen auf Profiwin.de reingefallen.
Da gab sie Ihre Daten an und ist nun Mitglied für 2 Jahre. Dies bestätigte auch meine Log-Datei das Daten eingegeben wurde. Ich habe den Verdacht das das eine mit dem anderen zu tun hat (Adressenverkauf mit IP???).  Durch meine nächtelange Internetrecherche habe ich folgendes entdeckt: Der RA O[...] vertrat schon mal ein dubiose Firma (Probino.de) wodurch jetzt ein Ermittlungsverfahren von der Staatsanwaltschaft Wiesbaden läuft. S.  wurde vor ca. 2 Jahren schonmal abgemahnt wegen versch. Webseiten wo sich Dailer installiert haben. Damals wurden sie vertreten von einem Anwalt aus München. [...]. 

Durch meine Recherchen im Internet habe ich festgestellt das viele (98 %) Kits aud Deutschland, Österreich und Schweiz reingefallen sind.

An Hand eines Trace-Routers habe ich mal die Webadressen verfolgt. Die Server stehen in der USA. Registriert auf Webagentur.AT Internet Services GMBH DBA Domainname.at. Nameserver NS1 und NS2.Geldverdienen-Heute.com. Falls ein IT-Spezialist unter euch ist, vielleicht kann er was damit anfangen. Weitere Daten hier zu nennen wäre sehr umfangreich. Inhaber - Adresse- Tel.Nr. (Festnetz) habe ich auch.

Weitere Pressemitteilungen habe ich gesammelt von NVZ (Austria), EVZ, MDR, Umwelt-Journal, T-Online und versch. Verbraucherschutz-Organisationen.

Nach diesem vielen blabla  komme ich jetzt auf das Wichtigste.

Am 03.04.06 wurde S. , (in Fachkreisen auch D[...]) genannt, von der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband mit 16 ! Abmahnungen
belegt. Begründung: Unübersichtliche AGB's, Widerufserklärungen usw. Nachzulesen im Web. Und da setzt der Mike an.
[...]. Mittlerweiler haben die Brüder nämlich Ihre Webseiten umgestaltet, sodaß man eindeutig die gesetzlichen Anforderungen erkennen kann. Durch diese Abmahnungen ist es aktenkundig das die alten Webseiten
eindeutig gegen das Gesetzt des unlauteren Wettbewerbs verstoßen haben. Nachzulesen w*w.umweltjournal.de !

Widerruf der Rechnung des Anwalts: unteranderem müßt Ihr folgenden Abschnitt mit einbauen:

.....dass gesonderte Informationen oder die Belehrung unzureichend waren und sich somit das Rücktrittsrecht auf drei Monate verlängert. 

1. § 355 b - fehlende Widerruferklärung nicht zugesandt, 
2. § 312 e - Ihre Internetpräsenz genügt nicht des Anforderungen des Fernabsatzgesetzes.

Da nutzt es auch nichts, das die Webseiten vor ein paar Tagen geändert wurden und das auch nur auf Grund von 16!! Abmahnungen des Bundesverband für Verbraucherschutz ! AN DEN ADMIN: Ich hoffe das war keine Rechtsberatung !!! Sonst bitte löschen !!!

Um auf mein Töchterlein zurück zu kommen....das volle Programm wie bei jedem einzelnen hier ist auch bei uns abgelaufen.
Rechnung - Mahnung - Anwalt = 123,00 EUR.  Wobei mir eines aufgefallen ist: Die Mahnung hat eine Adresse in Groß-Gerau, Frankfurter Str. 74.
Dies ist ein Gewerbepark mit ca. 40 Firmen.  Ein Vögelchen zwitscherte mir [...] sind. Man sprach von einer [...].  Werde dies aber morgen selber recherchieren ! Ist nur unter Vorbehalt !!!! 

Wie ich hier mitbekommen habe, haben sich schon einige Fernsehsender dafür interessiert. Zu gegebener Zeit bin ich bereit meine Unterlagen zu Verfügung zu stellen. Auch werde ich in den nächsten Tagen, falls erlaubt,  eine EMail-Addy sowie eine, extra dafür geschaltete Tel.Nr. mitteilen. 

Zum Schluß möchte ich noch eines sagen: Durch meine Schludrigkeit wegen des PC's meiner Töchter werde ich diese Sache zu meinem
persönlichen Spiel machen. Ich werde nicht eher Ruhen bis die S. s incl. Anwalt von der Bildfläche verschwunden sind.
Werde weiter Recherchieren und Euch auf dem laufenden halten. Leider ist mein DIN A4 Ordner erst halb voll aber ich werde solange graben
bis er ganz voll ist. 

An den Admin: Ich bin im Besitz von über 40 Internetadressen der S. s aus Deutschland und Österreich die ich gerne hier einstellen möchte.
Die Masche ist immer die Selbe. Wäre nett, wenn ich das OK bekäme ! Möge der Admin mit mir Nachsicht walten. Bin kein erfahrener Foren-User,
jedoch ein geplagter Familienvater  

An die Kits: Falls ihr euren Eltern die Geschichte noch nicht gebeichtet habt -TUT ES- !!! und zeigt meinen Bericht euren Eltern. Es ist keine Schande
auf Nepp und Betrug reinzufallen. Besonders bei Suchwörtern wie Lehrstelle - Hausaufgaben - Tiere - Tierheime usw. Ihr habt bestimmt in guter Absicht gehandelt und seit einfach nur reingefallen :-( Wie meine Tochter von 26 Jahren !!!!

Einiges meiner Ausführungen werdet Ihr wahrscheinlich schon kennen. Vielleicht aber habe ich das eine oder andere noch dazu beitragen können.

Diesen Beitrag werdet Ihr in den nächsten Tagen in verschiedenen Foren finden !

Kopf hoch !! Wir werden es schon schaffen !

Werde mich heute ab und zu mal einklinken !

Es grüßt Mike


*Meinen Beitrag werdet Ihr in den nächsten Tagen in verschiedenen Foren finden !*

Weiteres interessantes:

_[Gefährdende Links/Namen/Einige Ausdrücke/Vermutungen entfernt. Bitte erst die NUBs und bereits geschriebene Beiträge lesen.(bh)]_ -letzter Beitrag !!!


----------



## radi1984 (9 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

@mike 
finde ich gut. Wenn du hilfe brauchst dann schreibe einfach hier rein.
Es gibt sehr viele die der selben meinnung sind und dir helfen.
Das Problem wird nur sein das es sehr sehr schwer wird den wer schon seit so vielen Jahren wie die beiden dabei ist und shon 16 mal Abgemahnt ist der hat Erfahrung.
Aber trotzdem viel erfolg und wie gesagt wenn du hilfe brauchst melden.
Es gieng mal rum man sol sie wegen Erpressung bzw. Körperverletzung anzeigen. Da man ja nachts nicht schlafen kann wegen den ganzen drohungen...


----------



## Wembley (9 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				radi1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gieng mal rum man sol sie wegen Erpressung bzw. Körperverletzung anzeigen.



Anzeigen kann man viel. Aber wo siehst du hier die Körperverletzung?

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## A John (9 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



> _[Namen und Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


Wer Namen wissen will, kann bei der Verbraucherzentrale oder *dialerschutz.de*  nachlesen
und den Gastkommentar von rolf76
http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=349

Gruß A. John


----------



## snake5550 (9 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hi, hier ist Mike,

erstmal danke an Alle. Mein Bericht war wohl interessant.
Danke auch an den Admin der leider das interessante editiert hat 

Sind halt die Boardregeln. Deshalb bitte um Nachsicht. 

Es grüßt Mike


----------



## Wembley (9 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				snake5550 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, hier ist Mike,
> 
> erstmal danke an Alle. Mein Bericht war wohl interessant.
> Danke auch an den Admin der leider das interessante editiert hat
> ...



Die Boardregeln haben alle ihren Sinn. Sind also kein Selbstzweck.
Zu deinem Bericht: Was du geschrieben hast, ist hier im großen und ganzen schon bekannt, nur halt verteilt auf den ganzen Thread hier. Die Brüder S. kennt man hier natürlich schon seit Dialerzeiten sehr gut und wurde gleich hellhörig, als sie ihre Aboseiten ins Internet stellten.
Derzeit haben die Verbraucherzentralen ein scharfes Auge auf sie geworfen. Siehe 16 Abmahnungen. Daher wurden Ende März die Seiten geändert. Man wird sehen und natürlich genau beobachten, wie es weitergeht.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## dvill (9 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				snake5550 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke auch an den Admin der leider das interessante editiert hat


Aus einer längeren Forumsperspektive gebe ich Folgendes zu bedenken.

Das Forum wird sehr kritisch von denen mitgelesen, über die hier kritische Anmerkungen gemacht werden.

Nicht alle Schreiber sind sich der juristischen Tragweite von Vermutungen, Spekulationen und der Verwendung spezieller Wörter bewusst.

Das Wort "Betrug" z.B. hat eine umgangssprachliche Bedeutung und wird sogar auf das Treueverhältnis zwischen Eheleuten bezogen. Der juristische Begriff ist anders definiert und wird leider für die Bewertung von Äußerungen herangezogen.

Da wird es schnell eng für jemanden, der möglicherweise sogar recht hätte, aber keine konkreten Beweise vortragen kann.

Sowohl für die ungestörte Arbeit des Forums als auch im Interesse der hier Schreibenden ist ein sachgerecht eingeschränkte Ausdrucksvielfalt förderlich.

Es ist regelrecht zum Trend geworden, missliebige Forumsäußerungen vor Gericht anzugreifen. Auch wenn es sich manchmal trotzdem zum Guten zu wenden ist, muss man es nicht ohne Not herausfordern.

Das Notwendige kann hinreichend klar zum Ausdruck gebracht werden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## snake5550 (9 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hi, hier ist Mike,

@Wembley

1. Sehe ich das Board hier nicht als Selbstzweck !
2. Habe ich sehr wohl die Berichte im Board verfolgt !

Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen das eine große Unsicherheit unter den 
Teilnehmern herrscht.

Es werden verschiedene Ratschläge erteilt, nicht nur hier im Forum, bzw.
Meinungen ausdiskutiert. Selbst einzelne Rechtsanwälte raten zum bezahlen.
Nun gut..jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied. Selbst die 16 Abmahnungen werden nichts bringen. Warum ??? Ganz einfach.....Man muß sich in die Denkweise der Brüder reinversetzen. Man muß jetzt wissen was ihr nächster Schritt sein wird. Einige Webnamen wurden schon geändert. War voraus zu sehen. 

Meine Recherchen werden am Mittwoch dem RA O.T.  auf seinem Tisch liegen.
Dienstag habe ich Termin beim Gewerbeaufsichtsamt und bei der Staatsanwaltschaft. Morgen bin ich in Groß-Gerau bei dem Gewerbeparkverwalter GTF.

Meine Devise war immer: Nicht reden oder schreiben sondern handeln !
Ich glaube. das ich mit meine 51 Lenze mir das leisten kann. [...]
Ich gehe davon aus das die Brüder mitlesen. Würde ich jedenfalls machen. 

Also aufgepaßt Jungs......ihr habt einen schlafenden Hund geweckt und seit froh das ihr nicht wißt mit wem ihr es zu tun habt. Noch nicht .......

Es grüßt Mike

_Äußerung vorsichtshalber entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (9 April 2006)

*Sms [...]*

Ich wurde auch [...] von den Brüdern S[...], was kann ich tun, ich war total leichtgläubig total unerfahren im Internet. Ich habe jetzt per E-mail eine Rechnung bekommen von 84 Euro, einen 2 Jahres Vertrag, ich konnte mich bei der Intenetseite "sms-heut.com" nie einloggen, somit habe ich das nicht einmal genutzt. Muss ich das geld bezahlen, ich bin total ratlos. Ich habe es auch nicht frist gerecht gekündigt das war der größte Fehler!
Lg Anne


----------



## Unregistriert (9 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo, bin auch Opfer von ...heute.com, die wollen mir 123 Euro anhängen, obwohl ich fast sicher bin die Seite nie gesehen zu haben. Mein Anwalt wird sich freuen. 
mfg
Jürgen


----------



## Wembley (9 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				snake5550 schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen das eine große Unsicherheit unter den Teilnehmern herrscht. Es werden verschiedene Ratschläge erteilt, nicht nur hier im Forum, bzw. Meinungen ausdiskutiert. Selbst einzelne Rechtsanwälte raten zum bezahlen.



Zuerst ist es einmal wichtig, den Usern zu erklären, worum es überhaupt geht. Daher unsere Zusammenfassung über Online-Abos allgemein, die den Nutzern eine gewissen Überblick gibt:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

Klar wäre es den Hilfesuchenden am liebsten, könnte man eindeutige Aussagen treffen. Nur es ist oft von Fall zu Fall verschieden und da kollidiert alles mit dem Rechtsberatungsgesetz, das Einzelfallberatung verbietet. 



			
				snake5550 schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst die 16 Abmahnungen werden nichts bringen.


Nun, Änderungen gab es sehr wohl. Aber ob das auf Dauer etwas bringt, daran zweifelst nicht nur du.



			
				snake5550 schrieb:
			
		

> Einige Webnamen wurden schon geändert. War voraus zu sehen.


Was meinst du damit?



			
				snake5550 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Recherchen werden am Mittwoch dem RA O.T.  auf seinem Tisch liegen.


Ich glaube, der weiß schon, mit wem er da Geschäfte macht.



			
				snake5550 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehe davon aus das die Brüder mitlesen.



Das tun sie sicher. 

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Reducal (9 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				snake5550 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Sehe ich das Board hier nicht als Selbstzweck !


Wohl kaum, sonst wären Leute wie ich z. B. nicht hier - der Zweck heiligt nämlich so manche Mittel!



			
				snake5550 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Habe ich sehr wohl die Berichte im Board verfolgt !


Dann wundert mich schon dein etwas selbstherrlicher Aktionismus - du bist hier nicht allein!



			
				snake5550 schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen das eine große Unsicherheit unter den Teilnehmern herrscht.


...den unbedarften Usern wahrscheilich, unter den hier schon länger verweilenden eher nicht. Nur kann man nicht alles schreiben, das man denkt oder gar weiß.



			
				snake5550 schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst einzelne Rechtsanwälte raten zum bezahlen.


...wen wunderts, bei dem geringen Streitwert - da macht so manch ein Advokat keinen Finger krum.



			
				snake5550 schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst die 16 Abmahnungen werden nichts bringen.


Mir geht seit neuestem die von Sascha entliehene Glaskugel ab, hast du die jetzt? Da es nicht anders geht, wage ich mal eben eine Prognose - sehr wohl gehen die Abmahnungen auf! Weil nämlich das Layout heute schon um einiges verbraucherfreundlicher ist, als zuvor. Ich will die Projekte bestimmt nicht loben aber wenn direkt neben den Eingabefeldern ein Preis steht, dann ist das um scrollbare Längen besser als am unteren, nicht sichtbaren Rand eines Popup.



			
				snake5550 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Recherchen werden am Mittwoch dem RA O.T.  auf seinem Tisch liegen.


Na toll! Erwartest du eine Antwort oder hast du (zum wiederholten Male) einen Durchsuchungsbeschluss in der Tasche? Warum willst du eigentlich den RA mit deinen investigativen Erkenntnissen behelligen? Warum gibst du die nicht gleich der StA Darmstadt oder der zuständigen Kripo in Rüsselsheim zur Kenntnis?



			
				snake5550 schrieb:
			
		

> Dienstag habe ich Termin beim Gewerbeaufsichtsamt und bei der Staatsanwaltschaft.


Die GbR der Brüder gibt es nun schon seit einigen Jahren. Bist du nur so naiv oder glaubst du wirklich, dass die was am Fiskus oder den Behörden vorbei manövrieren? Was die StA betrifft, siehe zuvor! Du hast den Termin doch bei der zuständigen, oder?



			
				snake5550 schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen bin ich in Groß-Gerau bei dem Gewerbeparkverwalter GTF.


Tja, dort könnte es eine Neuigkeit für Dich geben, die hier in der Tat noch nicht öffentlich bekannt ist. :stumm:



			
				snake5550 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehe davon aus das die Brüder mitlesen.


Einer von beiden ist hier sogar angemeldet. Aber man kann annehemen, dass man wichtigeres zu tun hat. Immerhin hat man ja auch noch Partner, die hier tatsächlich anwesend sind, und die wichtige Passagen in Echtzeit nach Büttelborn übertragen.



			
				snake5550 schrieb:
			
		

> Also aufgepaßt Jungs.....


Derartige Hinweise sind der Sache dieses freundlichen Forums nicht wirklich hilfreich. Wenn du zu einem unkonventionellen Erstschlag ausholen magst, dann bitte - ist zuerst mal Dein Problem. Die Schenkelklatscher hier und in den Nachbarforen wären Dir aber sicher.



			
				snake5550 schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich mit meine 51 Lenze


...damit sind wir beide zwar etwas auseinander aber reell spielen wir in der selben Altherrenmannschaft.


----------



## Reducal (9 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Jürgen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, bin auch Opfer von ...heute.com, die wollen mir 123 Euro anhängen, obwohl ich fast sicher bin die Seite nie gesehen zu haben. Mein Anwalt wird sich freuen.


...wieso gleich zum Anwalt? Bei deiner Behauptung favorisiere ich die Möglichkeit, dass irgend jemand deine Daten missbräuchlich verwendet hat - was kann in dem Fall denn der Rechnungsschreiber dazu?


----------



## gbk-crew (9 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo,

Ihr sagtet ja, die haben die Seiten geändert. Tatsächlich, als ich am 18.03.2006 das Formular bei sms-heute.com ausgefüllt hatte, stand da noch nichts von 7Euro/Monat. Bei simsen.de kann man sich i.m. garnicht mehr anmelden!


----------



## Unregistriert (9 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

@ Reducal was soll das, snake5550 kümmert sich darum, und macht was 

werend du damit beschäftigt bist, dich über sachen wie "Also aufgepaßt 

Jungs....." auf, haste nichts zu tun?

Mach selber konstruktive vorschläge anstat hir nichtigkeiten zu erörtern.


Im grunde sollte unser Ziel (der Geschädigten) sein, [.......]

An der Stelle möchte ich wieder einmal sagen wie falsch die Berliner-Schimpfwort-Repper

liegen, "denn Mama ist NICHT Stolz auf mich", oder wie kann sie das sein?



Ps. Es wird immer wieder von den Brüdern die IP als beweiß  angeführt, an 

diese ist es meiner erfahrung garnicht so leicht ranzukommen, dafür brauchen

 die schonmal eine Statsanwaltliche verfügung gegen den Anbieter und dieser

 löscht normalerweise die IP´s nacvh spätestens 3-5 Monaten... und bei 

unseren schön verschlafenen Justiz... gute nacht!

Bin mir im letzten Punkt nicht ganz sicher daher bitte mal eure meinung.


_Problematische Aussage entfernt MOD/BR_


----------



## Wembley (9 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				gbk-crew schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr sagtet ja, die haben die Seiten geändert. Tatsächlich, als ich am 18.03.2006 das Formular bei sms-heute.com ausgefüllt hatte, stand da noch nichts von 7Euro/Monat.


Da schon, aber ganz weit unten, sodass du wahrscheinlich hättest scrollen müssen, um es zu sehen. Jedenfalls alles andere als ein deutlicher Hinweis.



			
				gbk-crew schrieb:
			
		

> Bei simsen.de kann man sich i.m. garnicht mehr anmelden!


Ja, seit einigen Tagen nicht mehr. Was da wohl los ist?

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## gbk-crew (9 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Wäre das nen Grund aus dem Vertrag zurück zu treten? Also das es nicht ersichtlich war?


----------



## Wembley (9 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				gbk-crew schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre das nen Grund aus dem Vertrag zurück zu treten? Also das es nicht ersichtlich war?



Konkret werden dürfen wir nicht, aber lies dir das durch und wirst vielleicht um einiges klarer sehen.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Unregistriert (10 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hi Reducal, 
ich frage mich auch was das soll!? Warum greifst Du Menschen an, die wirklich was gegen die Brüder unternehmen wollen und nicht nur dumm rumreden ? Jeder profitiert doch davon wenn snake5550 etwas erreicht oder raus findet. 
Ich habe Deine Komentare alle gelesen, bin mir aber leider nicht mehr so sicher, werde es auch nicht nochmal lesen, aber wenn ich es Richtig in Erinnerung habe, bist Du doch gar nicht betroffen !!


----------



## elli (10 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

hallo,
hier etwas interessantes, habe ich eben in einem anderen forum gefunden: 

"Ich habe eben mit Sat 1 mit der Sendung Akte 06 telefoniert. 

Am Mittwoch den 12.04.06 ist die Demo zusammen mit Pro7 - Taff und Sat1 - Akte 06. 
Wir sind momentan ca 15 leute die am Mittwoch die Demo machen. 
Sollte einer noch an diesem Mittwoch zeit haben und aus Raum Frankfurt kommen oder die ien Fahrt von ca 2 stunden haben sollten bitte wenn Sie zeit haben mitmachen. 

2 TV Sender wollen uns helfen. 

Treffpunkt ist in der Zeit von 12-13 Uhr in Groß Gerau wo wir uns dort treffen bekommt ihr dann am Montag von mir gesagt. 

Also am Mittwoch den 12.04.06 zwischen 12-13 Uhr in Groß Gerau oder in Büttelborn vor [...] Haus. 

Also bitte nur Leute melden die mitmachen wollen."

Die Mailaddy von Akte 06: [email protected]

_[Name entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Da müsste dann evtl. jemand schon früh morgens kommen und an ein paar Schulen Flugblätter verteilen - immerhin sind ja Jugendliche eine wichtige Zielgruppe... (und TV dabei = action = hohe Rate von Mitmachern) 
Ist etwas knapp, das zu organisieren... denn dann müsste man evtl. die Anfangszeit schülergerecht verschieben. Nuja, nur so 'ne Idee... Oder Flugblätter vor Internetcafés?


----------



## Unregistriert (10 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Also ich habe SAmstag Post von einem gewissen Rechtsanwalt bekommen,Rechnung 123 € . Aber die Frage ist,darauf reagieren oder abwarten passiert und die Gefahr eingehen,dass noch mehr KOsten entstehen?!Was habt ihr gemacht und was ist passiert?


----------



## martha (10 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Meine Devise war immer: Nicht reden oder schreiben sondern handeln !
Ich glaube. das ich mit meine 51 Lenze mir das leisten kann. [...]
Ich gehe davon aus das die Brüder mitlesen. Würde ich jedenfalls machen. 

Also aufgepaßt Jungs......ihr habt einen schlafenden Hund geweckt und seit froh das ihr nicht wißt mit wem ihr es zu tun habt. Noch nicht .......

Also, Mike erst einmal danke für deine große und viele Arbeit sicherlich hast du jetzt vielen geholfen, die vor dem 1.4.06 auf die Brüder hereingefallen sind,mir hast du jetzt auch wieder etwas mehr innere Ruhe gegeben (bin sogar schon über 60).
Eines möchte ich aber auch mal dazu sagen, ich gehe auch davon aus, dass die Brüder mitlesen, ich gehe aber auch davon aus, dass hier einige Artikel von den Brüdern mit dabei sind und nicht nur in diesem Forum sondern in fast allen Foren, darum auch die vielen GROSSEN verschiedenen Meinungen z.B. der Anwälte.


----------



## JuergenAndree (10 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Das mit dem Anruf kann ich bestätigen. Hab selbst nen Anruf von Akte am Samstag erhalten, da ich an sie geschrieben hatte mit Tel.

Leider ist mein Anfahrtsweg zum einen nur zu weit und zweitens muss ich Arbeiten, sonst wäre ich auf jedenfall hin gefahren. 

Hoffentlich weiß einer hier, wann das dann ausgestrahlt wird, ansonsten muss ich den Redakteur selbst noch mal anrufen und fragen.

Also Jungs und Mädels, steigt den Leuten mal aufs Dach. So wie ich die einschätze, werden die aber bestimmt gar nicht da sein. Vor allem nicht, wenn hier jemand von den beiden Mitließt.

Gruß, Jürgen


----------



## gbk-crew (10 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				martha schrieb:
			
		

> Also, Mike erst einmal danke für deine große und viele Arbeit sicherlich hast du jetzt vielen geholfen, die vor dem 1.4.06 auf die Brüder hereingefallen sind,mir hast du jetzt auch wieder etwas mehr innere Ruhe gegeben (bin sogar schon über 60).
> .




Wie meinsten das? Also kann ich ohne Probleme aus dem Vertrag harrauskommen, wenn es vor dem 1.4.2006 war? 

Hab heute eine weitere Mail von simsen.de bekommen:
Sehr geehrter Kunde,

Sie hätten flexibel innerhalb der ersten 14 Tage nach Ihrer Anmeldung per Email kündigen können. Da Sie nicht fristgerecht gekündigt haben, wurde Ihr Vertrag, wie in den AGB erläutert, verlängert.
Falls Sie nicht bezahlen, werden Sie zuerst eine Mahnung erhalten und in weiterer Folge wird Ihr Fall an unser Inkassobüro übergeben.
Bitte bezahlen Sie den offenen Betrag, damit keine weiteren unnötigen Kosten auf Sie zukommen!
Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen weiterhelfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihr Simsen.de-Team

PS: Senden Sie bitte immer den kompletten E-Mailverkehr mit!


----------



## marha (10 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				JuergenAndree schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Anruf kann ich bestätigen. Hab selbst nen Anruf von Akte am Samstag erhalten, da ich an sie geschrieben hatte mit Tel.



Hallo,
ich habe auch Anfang März an „„AKTE“ geschrieben, jetzt habe ich innerhalb der letzten drei tage zwei Mails  von den bekommen. Da aber von mir eine klage an die S[...] läuft, möchte ich mich im Moment daraus halten, vielleicht können aber Leute, die auch Mails an „AKTE“ geschrieben haben 
mit dieser Mail von „Akte“ etwas anfangen.

Sehr geehrt  x x x x x xx xx ,

aus aktuellem Anlass erlauben wir uns, Sie erneut per E-mail in Sachen Gebr. S[...] anzuschreiben.
 Sehr gerne würden wir mit Ihnen telefonischen Kontakt aufnehmen.
 Bitte teilen Sie uns mit, wie wir Sie am Montag im Laufe des Tages erreichen können (Arbeitsplatz bzw. Mobilnummer) ? 
 Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
 X x x x x  x x x x x x
Samstag, 8. April 2006
 ______________________


_Kontaktdaten vorläufig entfernt. Echtheit vorläufig nicht zu 100 Prozent sicher. Namen entfernt. Bitte Nutzungsbedingungen beachten. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (10 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe SAmstag Post von einem gewissen Rechtsanwalt bekommen,Rechnung 123 € . Aber die Frage ist,darauf reagieren oder abwarten passiert und die Gefahr eingehen,dass noch mehr KOsten entstehen?!Was habt ihr gemacht und was ist passiert?




Bitte um Antwort...bin echt mit den Nerven am Ende...


----------



## rolf76 (10 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hast Du Dich hier mal ein bisschen eingelesen einschließlich der in diesem Thread empfohlenen Links?

Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Berlin

Artikel Abo-Fallen im Internet des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums für Umwelt, Gesundheit und Verbraucherschutz. 

Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos findest Du unter Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos (blaue Schrift anklicken) und dort auch grundsätzliche Überlegungen zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten (unter "Und was mache ich jetzt?").


----------



## Wembley (10 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe SAmstag Post von einem gewissen Rechtsanwalt bekommen,Rechnung 123 € . Aber die Frage ist,darauf reagieren oder abwarten passiert und die Gefahr eingehen,dass noch mehr KOsten entstehen?!Was habt ihr gemacht und was ist passiert?



Nun, der nächste Schritt wäre in solchen Fällen, allgemein gesehen, der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid, dem man aber widersprechen kann. Dann käme es zu einem Gerichtsverfahren. Aber es ist uns hier kein Fall bekannt, wo dieser Anbieter so weit gegangen wäre. Anwälte selbst können niemanden "exekutieren". Das muss schon über ein Gericht gehen. Was aber bisher, unseren Beobachtungen nach noch nicht passiert ist. Viele dieser Anbieter scheuen sich davor, ein Gerichtsverfahren einleiten zu lassen. Frage: Hattest du schon einmal den Anbietern geschrieben?

@gbk-crew

Ich habe mir deine Historie mal angesehen. Gehe zurück zu deinem allerersten Posting und schau dir noch einmal die Antwort von Rolf76 an. Hier hat er wichtige allgemeine Hinweise gegeben.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## gbk-crew (10 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Heute kam die Mail von simsen.de:

Sehr geehrter Kunde,

Bei der Anmeldung muss das korrekte Geburtsdatum angegeben werden. Nach Ihren Angaben handelt es sich bei dem von Ihrem Sohn / Ihrer Tochter eingegebenem Geburtsdatum nicht um den Tag, an dem dieser / diese tatsächlich Geburtstag hat.

Es wurden daher bei der Anmeldung ganz offensichtlich bewusst falsche Daten eingegeben, um sich unsere Leistungen zu erschleichen, da nur Erwachsene unseren Dienst in Anspruch nehmen können.

Wir weisen darauf hin, dass ein solches Verhalten nach deutschem Recht grundsätzlich als strafrechtlicher Betrug nach § 263 StGB zu werten ist, da hier falsche Tatsachen vorgespiegelt wurden.

Senden Sie uns bitte eine Ausweiskopie Ihrer Tochter / Ihres Sohnes, woraus ersichtlich ist, dass zum Zeitpunkt des Vertragsabschlusses die angeblich minderjährige Person noch nicht volljährig war!

In diesem Falle werden wir entsprechende Schadenersatzansprüche (§ 823 Abs.2 BGB iVm. § 263 StGB) gegen Ihre Tochter / Ihren Sohn geltend machen.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen weiterhelfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihr Simsen.de-Team


Genauere Informationen:
http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/263.html
http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/823.html 

PS: Senden Sie bitte immer den kompletten E-Mailverkehr mit!


Was sollen wir nun machen?


----------



## Unregistriert (10 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich habe nach der Email-rechnung(die mich sehr vom Sockel gehauen hat, sofort gekündigt (wobei ich vorher nichtmal von einem Vertrag wusste). Die Kündigung ist auch bestätigt worden...aber wenn kein Mahnbescheid kommt,dann werde ich auch nicht überweisen...DANKE..


----------



## Wembley (10 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

@gbk-crew

Diese Briefchen sind schon sehr bekannt und sagen wir mal so, heftig umstritten.

Lies dir das durch:

http://verbraucherrecht.blogspot.com/2006/03/schmidtlein-gbr-droht-minderjhrigen.html

Und auch im Forum hier wurde darüber schon diskutiert:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=129329#post129329 und die darauf folgenden Postings auf den nächsten beiden Seiten.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## gbk-crew (10 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Was würdet ihr mir raten? Zum Anwalt zu gehen?


----------



## Reducal (10 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				gbk-crew schrieb:
			
		

> Senden Sie uns bitte eine Ausweiskopie Ihrer Tochter / Ihres Sohnes, woraus ersichtlich ist, dass zum Zeitpunkt des Vertragsabschlusses die angeblich minderjährige Person noch nicht volljährig war!
> 
> Was sollen wir nun machen?


...du wirst doch wohl nicht deine Kinder ans Messer liefern wollen, oder? Schau mal in diese zwei Links rein:





			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=138309#138309
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=138294&highlight=mitwirken#138294


----------



## gbk-crew (10 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ne, auf jedenfall nicht. Also einfach nichts tun? Können mir ja nicht anhängen das ich es war. Habe gerade beim Anwalt angerufen. Die Sekretärin hat sich nur einen gelacht udn gesagt hoh, sie sind ungefähr der 20. Fall bei diesem Gebit" Ich soll um halb 3 nochmal anrufen!


----------



## martha (10 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Wie meinsten das? Also kann ich ohne Probleme aus dem Vertrag harrauskommen, wenn es vor dem 1.4.2006 war? 

ich habe alles aus dem Bericht von Mike  "snake5550"  Seite 63 - leider mußte ich eben feststellen, dass einige wichtigen Sachen gelöscht wurden, wendet euch doch bitte nochmals an Mike, vielleich mailt er euch seinen ganzen Text noch einmal
martha


----------



## Reducal (10 April 2006)

*AW: SMS [edit]*



			
				gbk-crew schrieb:
			
		

> Ich soll um halb 3 nochmal anrufen!


Wie mir Wembley eben mitteilte, bist du selbst noch keine 18. Jetzt rede halt erstmal mit deinen Eltern über die Sache und führe denen mal die Situation vor - lass die doch die weiteren Schritte entscheiden. Das wichtigst in Deinem Fall steht hier: 





			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten bei irrtümlicher Anmeldung für kostenpflichtige Internet-SMS-Angebote siehe >HIER<.
> 
> Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos findest Du unter Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos, dort auch grundsätzliche Überlegungen zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten (unter "Und was mache ich jetzt?").
> 
> ...


----------



## gbk-crew (10 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ja, ich bin erst 16. Habe meiner Mutter eben gebeichtet. Sie meinte sie hätte da am Samstag nen beitrag drüber gelesen. Da ich selbstständig werden soll und auch möchte, werde ich mich da selber drum kümmern. Meine Mutter meinte ich solle mich an einen Anwalt wenden. Haben die rechtsschutzversicherung ja nicht umsonst!


----------



## Wembley (10 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				martha schrieb:
			
		

> Wie meinsten das? Also kann ich ohne Probleme aus dem Vertrag harrauskommen, wenn es vor dem 1.4.2006 war?


Zu konkret dürfen wir wegen des geltenden Rechtsberatungsgesetzes nicht werden, aber im allgemeinen kann man folgendes feststellen:

Da gibt es die rechtliche Seite und die Handlungen des Anbieters.

Rechtlich gesehen hängt es im allgemeinen davon ab, ob überhaupt ein verpflichtender Vertrag besteht, ob die Widerrufsbelehrungen den gesetzlichen Anforderungen entsprechen bzw. wenn nicht, sich die Widerrufsfrist über die 14-Tages-Frist hinaus erstreckt bzw. ob man einen Vertrag anfechten kann, weil man glaubt, keinen Vertrag bewusst abgeschlossen zu haben.

Näheres dazu bei der gelungenen allgemeinen Zusammenfassung der Thematik:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

Handlungen des Anbietes oder den von ihm beauftragten Anwälten oder Inkassobüros: Rechnungen schicken kann man immer. Ob die berechtigt sind, ist immer eine andere Frage.




			
				martha schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe alles aus dem Bericht von Mike "snake5550" Seite 63 - leider mußte ich eben feststellen, dass einige wichtigen Sachen gelöscht wurden, wendet euch doch bitte nochmals an Mike, vielleich mailt er euch seinen ganzen Text noch einmal
> martha


Da wurden mit Sicherheit keine "wichtigen Sachen" gelöscht. Bestenfalls "gefährliche Sachen" bzw. Dinge, die falsch sind. Auch jetzt ist dieses Posting noch mit einer gewissen kritischen Distanz zu betrachten.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## antenne (10 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

hallo gbk-crew,

ich bin auch betroffen, bzw. meine 16-jährige Tochter, hast Du Deinen Anwalt schon erreichen können ? 

grüße 
antenne


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Falls die S. *brüder hier mitlesen und ihre Domains sehen: Da fällt mir ein, dass auf www.isa-s*.de noch ein Projekt "Werb***.de" als hauseigenes Projekt steht, das mittlerweile H.D. gehört. Bitte korrigieren, sonst kommt noch jemand auf dumme Gedanken.
(Selbiges gilt auch für landka***.de - aber da zumindest sind ja die Gedanken nicht dumm, sondern einfach richtig)


----------



## gbk-crew (10 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				antenne schrieb:
			
		

> hallo gbk-crew,
> 
> ich bin auch betroffen, bzw. meine 16-jährige Tochter, hast Du Deinen Anwalt schon erreichen können ?
> 
> ...




Hi, 
Naja, nicht direkt, ich habe am Mittwoch einen Termin. Die Sekretärin sagte, die hätten ein Formblatt da liegen, das wird ausgefüllt und dort hingeschickt. Dann werden die Betreiber schon von alleine weich und lassen ihre Forderungen fallen!


----------



## antenne (10 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

hallo gbk,
trotzdem vielen Dank.
Ich bin noch am Überlegen ob ich einen Anwalt hinzuziehen soll oder ob ich das Ding alleine schaukeln werde.

Generell habe ich jetzt so einen Hass auf die S....... und bin echt grad am Forschen, was ich bei der Polizei gegen die ausrichten kann.


----------



## gbk-crew (10 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ich denke dir Polizei kann nicht viel machen.
Naja, wenn du eine Rechtsschutzversicherung hast, dann geh zum Anwalt. Hast du mehr von als wenn du dich über diese ignoranz dieser Sch..... aufregst. Hab dort eben nochmal ne Mail hingeschickt aber entweder ich bekomme garkeine zurück oder einfach nur die selbe wie vorhin. 
Ich weiss echt nicht wie sowas der Staat zulassen kann. Sollen die doch mal Gesetze gegen diese [...] machen. Es ist doch ganz offensichtlich dass das die reinste [...] ist!

_[Zwei Worte entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## antenne (10 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ich werde mir was einfallen lassen, umsonst haben die dieses Spielchen nicht mit mir angefangen. So viel steht für mich fest.

Weil unsere Gesetztes und Gesetztesausführung so träge ist, haben ja solche Typen ein leichtes Machen. Bis da was in Gang kommt, hat sich so mancher eine goldene Nase verdient.


----------



## drboe (10 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				gbk-crew schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Anmeldung muss das korrekte Geburtsdatum angegeben werden. Nach Ihren Angaben handelt es sich bei dem von Ihrem Sohn / Ihrer Tochter eingegebenem Geburtsdatum nicht um den Tag, an dem dieser / diese tatsächlich Geburtstag hat.
> 
> Es wurden daher bei der Anmeldung ganz offensichtlich bewusst falsche Daten eingegeben, um sich unsere Leistungen zu erschleichen, da nur Erwachsene unseren Dienst in Anspruch nehmen können.
> 
> Wir weisen darauf hin, dass ein solches Verhalten nach deutschem Recht grundsätzlich als strafrechtlicher Betrug nach § 263 StGB zu werten ist, da hier falsche Tatsachen vorgespiegelt wurden.


Das ist Unsinn, wie die u. a. die Verbraucherzentrale Berlin feststellte. Ein Betrug liegt nicht vor.



			
				gbk-crew schrieb:
			
		

> Senden Sie uns bitte eine Ausweiskopie Ihrer Tochter / Ihres Sohnes, woraus ersichtlich ist, dass zum Zeitpunkt des Vertragsabschlusses die angeblich minderjährige Person noch nicht volljährig war!


Warum sollte man das tun? Einen Ausweis hat man in der Regel erst ab 16. Also hat nicht jeder Minderjährigen einen. Wenn die Brüder sich auf die Aussage nicht verlassen wollen, können sie ja klagen. Es genügt völlig, dann den Beweis anzutreten, dass die Kinder minderjährig sind. Es ist ja deren Geld, was sie dadurch zum Fenster hinaus werfen. Das würde ich nicht hindern wollen. 



			
				gbk-crew schrieb:
			
		

> In diesem Falle werden wir entsprechende Schadenersatzansprüche (§ 823 Abs.2 BGB iVm. § 263 StGB) gegen Ihre Tochter / Ihren Sohn geltend machen.


Das können die gern versuchen. Nur müssen sie einen solchen Schaden nachweisen. 



			
				gbk-crew schrieb:
			
		

> Genauere Informationen:
> http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/263.html
> http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/823.html


Nicht anwendbar, siehe oben.



			
				gbk-crew schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Senden Sie bitte immer den kompletten E-Mailverkehr mit!


Nee! die müssen schon selbst sortieren.



			
				gbk-crew schrieb:
			
		

> Was sollen wir nun machen?


Denen süffisant mitteilen, dass sie damit rechnen müssen, vor einem zivilen Gericht auf den Bauch zu fallen, weil das Alter der Kinder nun einmal feststeht. Ihnen viel Spaß dabei wünschen. Zugleich ankündigen ggf. Strafanzeige wegen des Verdachts der Nötigung/Erpressung zu stellen. Ansonsten die "Brieffreundschaft" beenden und abwarten. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (10 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Am Mittwoch, den 12.04.2006 um 14 Uhr soll es eine (inzwischen behördlich genehmigte) Demo vor dem Haus der Sch*******'s in Büttelborn geben. Dabei werden wohl akte06/Sat 1 sowie die Lokalpresse sein.

Der Herr mit dem großen roten T ist auftragsgemäß wohl gerade am Werkeln, um eine "EV" dagegen zu erwirken.

Auch wurden bereits einige Trolls ins Netz geschickt, um den Mitinitiator der Demo mit frei erfundenen Behauptungen massiv zu verunglimpfen.


----------



## Reducal (10 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Nur müssen sie einen solchen Schaden nachweisen.


Insbesondere sei dabei angemerkt, dass ein entgangener Umsatz kein Schaden im Sinne des Strafrechtes ist - eine völlig andere Auffassung haben da die Forderungssteller.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Gibt es hier denn niemanden bzw. nur eine Person, die erfolgreich gegen die Brüder vorgehen konnte? Ein paar positive Berichte wären doch noch sehr aufbauend. 
Ich habe bereits das Pseudo-Anwaltsschreiben erhalten und sollte bis zum 31.03. zahlen, was ich natürlich nicht getan hab. Kommt nun nicht normaler Weise das Inkasso-Schreiben? Oder haben die beiden mittlerweile so viele Einschreiben entgegen zu nehmen, dass für den normalen Ablauf ihrer Machenschaften keine Zeit mehr bleibt?


----------



## Wembley (10 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es hier denn niemanden bzw. nur eine Person, die erfolgreich gegen die Brüder vorgehen konnte? Ein paar positive Berichte wären doch noch sehr aufbauend.
> Ich habe bereits das Pseudo-Anwaltsschreiben erhalten und sollte bis zum 31.03. zahlen, was ich natürlich nicht getan hab. Kommt nun nicht normaler Weise das Inkasso-Schreiben? Oder haben die beiden mittlerweile so viele Einschreiben entgegen zu nehmen, dass für den normalen Ablauf ihrer Machenschaften keine Zeit mehr bleibt?



Was meinst du mit "vorgehen"? Eine Instanz, die es den Brüdern verbieten würde, Rechnungen zu stellen? Nun, normalerweise wäre das ein Gericht, das entscheiden würde, wenn Forderungssteller und Kunde unterschiedliche Auffassungen haben, natürlich nachdem der Kunde einem etwaigen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid widersprechen würde. Aber bisher haben es nach unseren Informationen die Brüder vermieden, über die Gerichte ihre Forderungen geltend zu machen. Was dazwischen folgt bleibt im Ermessen des Anbieters. Inkasso-Schreiben sind keinesfalls zwingend. Ein Poster schildete uns seinen Fall, wo nach einem Anwaltsschreiben die Forderungen erlassen wurden. Siehe hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=135457#post135457

So hat es halt er gemacht. Andere werden das selber durchstehen. Muss jeder selbst entscheiden.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (10 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es hier denn niemanden bzw. nur eine Person, die erfolgreich gegen die Brüder vorgehen konnte?


 Was erwartest Du? Die meisten, die hier jammern, sind entweder noch minderjährig bzw. heranwachsend oder sie versuchen nur um die Zahlung herum zu kommen. Das sind keine Gegner mit Substanz für die schweigsamen Brüder. Mit einer (zumeist unsinnigen oder besser nicht erfolgversprechenden) Anzeige ist es nicht getan! Besser wäre eine negative Feststellungsklage aber die dauert und außerdem war hier noch nirgends zu lesen, dass einer sowas vor hat. Eigentlich braucht es die auch nicht, denn nach Rechnung, Mahnung 1 + 2 und dem frechen Schreiben eines Rechtsanwaltes kam bislang noch nichts weiter bei den zahlungsunwilligen Kunden an.
Die vielen Widersprüche und Anfragen sowie die ungeklärte Standortfrage machen dem Geschäftsmann A. S. (vielleicht auch seinem Bruder) gehörig zu schaffen. Allerdings ändert das nichts an der Tatsache, dass hinten bei nur heiße Luft rauskommt. Die jenigen, die bislang bezahlt haben (wofür auch immer) sind ihre bestes los - die jenigen aber, die standhaft diesem Ungemach trotzen werden am ende dazugelernt haben (und das gratis!)


----------



## dvill (10 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Rückblende: Ortstermin vom 13. Oktober 2005

Dietmar Vill


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (10 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ich befürchte, das morgen wird wohl auch nicht anders ablaufen...........


----------



## dvill (10 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ich habe nicht immer genau mitgelesen. Ist die Meinung der Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein bekannt?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (10 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				gbk-crew schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Anmeldung muss das korrekte Geburtsdatum angegeben werden. Nach Ihren Angaben handelt es sich bei dem von Ihrem Sohn / Ihrer Tochter eingegebenem Geburtsdatum nicht um den Tag, an dem dieser / diese tatsächlich Geburtstag hat.
> 
> Es wurden daher bei der Anmeldung ganz offensichtlich bewusst falsche Daten eingegeben, um sich unsere Leistungen zu erschleichen, da nur Erwachsene unseren Dienst in Anspruch nehmen können.
> 
> Wir weisen darauf hin, dass ein solches Verhalten nach deutschem Recht grundsätzlich als strafrechtlicher Betrug nach § 263 StGB zu werten ist, da hier falsche Tatsachen vorgespiegelt wurden.


Wir gehen hier im Forum mit dem Reizwort "Betrug" sehr sparsam um. Hier wird einer unbekannten, vermutlich minderjährigen Person genau das ohne wenn und aber vorgeworfen.

Sind die, die das behaupten, nicht beweispflichtig für diese Unterstellung?

Müssen Eltern sich das gefallen lassen, dass Dritte ihre Kinder als Betrüger vorverurteilen?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## gbk-crew (10 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Naja, manche Eltern würden denen glaub ich wirklich ne Copie des Auswieses zusenden um beweisen zu können, das der Sohn/Tochter noch nicht volljährig ist! Also dann hätten die ja beweise.


----------



## dvill (10 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				gbk-crew schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, manche Eltern würden denen glaub ich wirklich ne Copie des Auswieses zusenden um beweisen zu können, das der Sohn/Tochter noch nicht volljährig ist! Also dann hätten die ja beweise.


Was soll da bewiesen werden? Es ist nicht verboten, Kinder zu haben.

Was diese Kinder getan haben, steht nicht im Ausweis. Den Vorsatz zu betrügen hatten sie sicher zu keiner Zeit, weil sie die Kostenpflichtigkeit des versteckt beschriebenen Angebotes nicht begriffen haben.

Das würde ich gerne sehen, wie die Leute, die solche Behauptungen pauschal aufstellen, vor Gericht den notwendigen Nachweis antreten.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## gbk-crew (10 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ja ok, ich finde auch nicht das es Betrug ist. Aber die meisten Jugendlichen sind halt auf sowelche gratis Angebite angewiesen und dann schreiben die halt nen falsches geb. Datum hin. Aber sowas als Betrug dahinzustellen ist ne [....]. Haben die Menschen die sowas in die Wege leiten eigentlich garkein Gewissen?

_Wort entfernt. BR/MOD_


----------



## dvill (11 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Echo Online:  

„Abzocken darf sich nicht mehr rechnen“


> Die geplante Demonstration wird von dem Rathauschef allerdings begrüßt: „Es ist nicht falsch, wenn das in die Öffentlichkeit kommt. Das kann nur helfen, Schaden abzuwenden“.



Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (11 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Echo-Online schrieb:
			
		

> Die beiden Firmeninhaber bewegen sich im Rahmen des Rechts,
> allerdings haarscharf am Rande der Legalität“, so die Einschätzung des
> Bürgermeisters.


Da paßt aber nicht mal ein Atom dazwischen...
(Die Verbraucherzentrale sieht das wohl etwas etwas anders , sonst hätte man
 sich wohl nicht zu den Abmahnungen entschlossen) 

cp


----------



## drboe (11 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zunächst einmal wird hier nicht (nur) gejammert. Dass Nutzer von den Forderungen überrascht sind, nicht immer wissen, wie sie sich verhalten sollen und um Rat fragen, ist völlig normal. Dies ist immerhin ein Verbraucherschutzforum. Wer selbst weiß, was er in solchen Fällen zu tun hat, schlägt hier eher selten auf. 



			
				Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind keine Gegner mit Substanz für die schweigsamen Brüder. Mit einer (zumeist unsinnigen oder besser nicht erfolgversprechenden) Anzeige ist es nicht getan!


Nun, die Verbraucherzentrale Berlin empfiehlt eine von diesen unsinnigen oder besser nicht erfolgversprechenden Anzeigen, nämlich wegen Nötigung/Erpressung. 



			
				Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> Besser wäre eine negative Feststellungsklage


Besser? Eine fragwürdige Einschätzung. Der Rechtsweg in Deutschland kostet, und zwar zunächst das Geld des Klagenden. Es ist m. E. mehr als fraglich, ob man einer schlechten Sache noch gutes Geld hinterher werfen soll. Zumal Du selber feststellst:



			
				Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> aber die dauert und außerdem war hier noch nirgends zu lesen, dass einer sowas vor hat. Eigentlich braucht es die auch nicht, denn nach Rechnung, Mahnung 1 + 2 und dem frechen Schreiben eines Rechtsanwaltes kam bislang noch nichts weiter bei den zahlungsunwilligen Kunden an.





			
				Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> Die vielen Widersprüche und Anfragen sowie die ungeklärte Standortfrage machen dem Geschäftsmann A. S. (vielleicht auch seinem Bruder) gehörig zu schaffen.


Woher weisst Du das? M. E. ist es kalkulierter Teil des Geschäftsmodells nur einen Teil der Forderungen realisieren zu können. Bei denen nämlich, die Angst haben, dem Druck nachgeben, sich nicht informieren oder auch Desinformation aufsitzen.



			
				Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings ändert das nichts an der Tatsache, dass hinten bei nur heiße Luft rauskommt.


Was erkennbar nicht jeder selbst einschätzen kann. Seit einigen Jahren sind 50er Jahre Methode von Neppern, Schleppern und Bauernfängern wieder möglich, weil die Politik im Telekommunikatiosnbereich aus lauter Gier Regeln geschaffen hat, die es Ganoven aller Art leicht macht die Taschen anderer zu leeren.



			
				Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> Die jenigen, die bislang bezahlt haben (wofür auch immer) sind ihre bestes los - die jenigen aber, die standhaft diesem Ungemach trotzen werden am ende dazugelernt haben (und das gratis!)


So kann man das sehen. Dass diese Häme den Betreffenden aber weiterhilft, bezweifle ich.

M. Boettcher


----------



## gbk-crew (11 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Guten morgen,

Ich hatte gestern noch einmal eine Mail geschickt, soein VordruckBrief aus nem anderen Forum, dabei kam dies gerraus:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
>
> Hiermit fechte ich den zwischen uns geschlossenen Vertrag an. Ich 
> begründe dies mit meiner Absicht, damals lediglich ein kostenloses 
> Angebot nutzen zu wollen. Es war nie meine Absicht eine 
> kostenpflichtige Dienstleistung in Anspruch nehmen zu wollen. Da es 
> sich auf ihrer Internetseite um irreführende Werbung im Sinne des § 5 
> UWG handelt, fechte ich diesen Vertrag nach § 119 Abs. 1 BGB wegen 
> eines Irrtums über den Inhalt der Erklärung an, die mit dem Absenden 
> der Kundendaten abgegeben wird. Ebenso scheint der Tatbestand der 
> arglistigen Täuschung im Sinne des § 123 BGB gegeben. Objektiv wird 
> mit der Anmeldung zwar eine Vertragserklärung für das kostenpflichtige 
> Angebot abgegeben, tatsächlich wollte ich die Dienstleistung lediglich 
> kostenlos nutzen. Hinzu kommt, dass ich keines ihrer Angebote 
> überhaupt in Anspruch genommen habe. Aufgrund dieses Irrtums fechte 
> ich diesen Vertrag an. Eventuellen Schadenersatzansprüchen nach § 122 
> BGB werde ich nicht nachkommen. Der dann durch mich zu ersetzende 
> Schaden, der ihnen dadurch entstehen würde, dass sie auf die 
> Wirksamkeit der angefochtenen Erklärung vertraut haben, muss 
> schutzwürdig sein. An dieser Schutzwürdigkeit fehlt es aber hier, da 
> der Irrtum durch sie veranlasst wurde (Staudinger/ Schmidt, BGB, §242 
> RdNr. 396). Sie nehmen bewusst in Kauf, dass mögliche Kunden die 
> möglichen Kosten übersehen. Hierfür spricht auch die Tatsache, dass 
> die Zahlungsaufforderung erst nach der vermeintlichen 
> Widerspruchsfrist verschickt wurde und vorher ein entsprechender 
> Hinweis per E- Mail nicht erfolgte.


Sehr geehrter Kunde,

Sie wurden in der Bestätigungsmail die Sie am Tag Ihrer Anmeldung
erhalten haben und durch das lesen und akzeptieren unserer AGB's über
Ihr Widerrufsrecht belehrt.
Nähere Informationen hierzu finden Sie unter w*w.simsen.de/agb.php
Da bis dato keine fristgerechte Kündigung eingelangt ist, bleibt der Vertrag bestehen.
Sie hätten flexibel innerhalb der ersten 14 Tage nach Ihrer
Anmeldung per Email kündigen können. Da Sie nicht fristgerecht
gekündigt haben, wurde Ihr Vertrag, wie in den AGB erläutert,
verlängert.
Falls Sie nicht bezahlen, werden Sie zuerst eine Mahnung erhalten
und in weiterer Folge wird Ihr Fall an unser Inkassobüro übergeben.
Bitte bezahlen Sie den offenen Betrag, damit keine weiteren unnötigen Kosten auf Sie zukommen!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihr Simsen.de-Team

PS: Senden Sie bitte immer den kompletten E-Mailverkehr mit!


_Link deaktiviert MOD/BR_


----------



## barbara (11 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

hallo,
ich lese hier schon eine Weile viele Eurer Beiträge durch, da ich selber betroffen bin.

Soeben habe ich beim Bundesverband der Verbraucherzentralen in Berlin angerufen um erneut auf die schm....-Misere aufmerksam zu machen.

Die Brüder sind bereits seit einigen Wochen im Visir des Verbandes.

Es besteht die Möglichkeit, sich per mail an den Verband zu wenden:

[email protected]

Diese Mailadresse ist allerdings nur Anlaufstelle, um auf Schwindelein aufmerksam zu machen. Die Dame am Telefon hat bereits erwähnt, dass keine Rückantwort erfolgen kann, da sie täglich tausende Mails erhalten.
Lediglich erfolgt eine Rückantwort, wenn es zu einem Gerichtsverfahren kommt.

Allerdings ist es sehr erwünscht, dass solche Vorgänge per mail geschildert werden, denn nur so können sie wirklich aktiv werden.

Ich weiß, dass das nur eine sehr dürftige Möglichkeit ist, etwas dagegegen zu steuern (zumindest erscheint es so). Aber von nichts kommt nichts. 
Nur wenn man Behörden aufmerksam gemacht werden, können sie reagieren.

Also schreibt dahin. Es kann nur helfen.


----------



## dvill (11 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				barbara schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß, dass das nur eine sehr dürftige Möglichkeit ist, etwas dagegegen zu steuern (zumindest erscheint es so).


Eine mittelfristig lohnende Maßnahme gegenzusteuern wäre, den Wahlkreispolitikern Druck zu machen, die Notwendigkeit, wirksame Mittel gegen diese Umtriebe zu schaffen, anzuerkennen und endlich zu handeln.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## A John (11 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, die Verbraucherzentrale Berlin empfiehlt eine von diesen unsinnigen oder besser nicht erfolgversprechenden Anzeigen, nämlich wegen Nötigung/Erpressung.


Strafrechtlich wird da IMO nichts bei herauskommen. Die Staatsanwaltschaften stellen noch ganz andere Sachen ein und die wissen auch, warum.
In einer großen Anzahl erstattet, sind solche Anzeigen allerdings gut geeignet, die öffentliche Wahrnehmung zu fördern. Erfahrungsgemäß erfordert es jahrelangen, ganz massiven öffentlichen Druck, bevor sich in Sachen Verbraucherschutz etwas bewegt.



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Der Rechtsweg in Deutschland kostet, und zwar zunächst das Geld des Klagenden.


Eben deswegen können "die Brüder" etwaigen Klagen ihrer Opfer auch äußerst gelassen entgegensehen.
Die einschlägig bekannten Anwälte sind im beschönigen halbseidener- (um das zutreffende, aber indizierte [B...]- Wort zu vermeiden)- Geschäftsmodelle äußerst routiniert und erfahren.

In einem künstlich aufgeblasenen- und verkomplizierten Verfahren wird der nach RVG abrechnende Wald- und Wiesen- Anwalt bald die Segel streichen. Schon deshalb, weil er bei den Ministreitwerten massig draufzahlt.
Ein auf Stundenbasis abrechnender Anwalt kostet nach dem ersten Schriftsatz schon weit mehr als die streitige Summe ausmacht. Und das bleibt (nach Abzug des RVG- Satzes) auch dann am Kläger hängen, wenn er gewinnen sollte.
Otto Normalverdiener fürchtet also keineswegs grundlos, in der unwägbaren Justizmühle unter die Räder zu kommen.

Gruß A. John


----------



## barbara (11 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

nun dann werde ich wohl mal wie Dietmar oben empfohlen hat, mich umschauen nach meinen zuständigen "Politikern" und denen mal ein wenig Dampf machen 

Der Druck von unten muss verstärkt werden.

In diesem Sinne: Werdet aktiv und krallt Euch Eure Politiker, die wollen gewählt werden !

Viele Grüße
Barbara


----------



## rolf76 (11 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

@gbk-crew: Warum postest Du das hier unter ...-heute.com, wenn es doch für Simsen.de einen eigenen Thread gibt?



			
				gbk-crew schrieb:
			
		

> Ebenso scheint der Tatbestand der arglistigen Täuschung im Sinne des § 123 BGB gegeben.


_Scheint_ oder _ist_ eine arglistige Täuschung aus Deiner Sicht "gegeben"?



> Objektiv wird mit der Anmeldung zwar eine Vertragserklärung für das kostenpflichtige Angebot abgegeben


Du bestätigst damit, dass der Anbieter die Anmeldung als Vertragserklärung zum Abschluss eines kostenpflichtigen Vertrags verstehen durfte und entbindest ihn insoweit von seiner Beweislast. Sehr nobel von Dir! 

Grundsätzliches zur Frage der Bindung an Online-Abos unter Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos oder in dem Artikel Abo-Fallen im Internet des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums für Umwelt, Gesundheit und Verbraucherschutz.


----------



## dvill (11 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				barbara schrieb:
			
		

> Der Druck von unten muss verstärkt werden.


Genau das.

Hier gibt es eine klasse Zusammenstellung und viele gute Argumente für mehr Kompetenzen beim Verbraucherschutz.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## gbk-crew (11 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> @gbk-crew: Warum postest Du das hier unter ...-heute.com, wenn es doch für Simsen.de einen eigenen Thread gibt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Opps, hab ich nicht gesehen das es auch einen für simsen.de gibt.


----------



## drboe (11 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				A John schrieb:
			
		

> Eben deswegen können "die Brüder" etwaigen Klagen ihrer Opfer auch äußerst gelassen entgegensehen.


Das sagte ich schon auf den Vorschlag der "negativen Feststellungsklage". Es ist m. E. wirklich wenig sinnvoll zu klagen und taktisch auch gar nicht geboten. Falls die Anbieter glauben, dass sie damit erfolgreich sein können, sollen die das doch tun und finanziell in Vorlage treten. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Antidialer (11 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				A John schrieb:
			
		

> Eben deswegen können "die Brüder" etwaigen Klagen ihrer Opfer auch äußerst gelassen entgegensehen.
> Die einschlägig bekannten Anwälte sind im beschönigen halbseidener- (um das zutreffende, aber indizierte [B...]- Wort zu vermeiden)- Geschäftsmodelle äußerst routiniert und erfahren.
> 
> In einem künstlich aufgeblasenen- und verkomplizierten Verfahren wird der nach RVG abrechnende Wald- und Wiesen- Anwalt bald die Segel streichen. Schon deshalb, weil er bei den Ministreitwerten massig draufzahlt.
> ...



Hier helfen auch keine Klagen oder ähnliches. Sollte wirklich mal ein Opfer negative Feststellungsklage erheben, so verzichtet man halt auf die Forderung oder riskiert schlimmstenfalls ein Versäumnisurteil. Da jedes Opfer im Zivilrecht allein klagt, betrifft ein Urteil immer nur eine Person. Sollte mal ein Opfer etwas zu remitent gegen das Inkassobüro vorgehen und sich nicht einschüchtern lassen (wie das bei mir der Fall ist), so verfolgt man die Forderung entweder nicht weiter oder Verzichtet (bei noch mehr Druck) sogar auf sie. Ansonsten mahnt und droht man halt ohne Substanz weiter. An einem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren haben die Brüder sicher kein Interesse. Immerhin hift ihnen jetzt kein Anscheinsbeweis mehr, sie müssen die Forderungen komplett nachweisen. Das dürfte entsprechend der Tatsache, das man keine Validierungen vornimmt und nicht einmal das nötigste unternimmt, um Falscheingaben zu verhindern, sehr schwer werden. Mit der mitgelockten IP kann man maximal den Einwahlknoten bestimmen, aber keine Schlussfolgerungen treffen (an die Adressen zu den IPs kommen die Brüder wohl kaum ran). 

Und selbst wenn, genügt es nicht, den Anschlussinhaber zu benennen, die Brüder müssten vor Gericht eindeutig den benennen, der sich zu diesem Dienst angemeldet hat. Und selbst wenn sie den benennen können, müssten sie noch nachweisen, das bei der Anmeldung alles mit rechten Dingen zugegangen ist und der Betroffene sich auch im klaren darüber war, das er sich wirklich für dieses Abo angemeldet hat und nicht nur gratis an einem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen wollte (und das bei Seiten, deren einzige Aufgabe es ist / war, den Anmeldendnen über die ware Natur der Anmeldung im unklaren zu lassen).

Das sind viel zu viele wenns, um sich auf ein Gerichtsferfahren einzulassen. Der Beklagte könnte alles mit Nichtwissen bestreiten und die Brüder hätten ein massives Beweisproblem.

Was es gegen solche Herren im Netz braucht, ist lediglich etwas Zivilcurage. Anwälte und Inkassounternehmen schreiben viel, wenn der Tag lang ist, man hat schon viel gewonnen, wenn man sich von diesen Herrschaften nicht einschüchtern lässt. Ich bin sehr penibel und achte darauf, das ich meine Rechnungen pünktlich zahle. Kommen allerdings Rechnungen über Dienstleistungen, die ich nicht in Anspruch genomnmen habe, dann zahle ich diese grundsätzlich nicht oder fordere bei Unklarheiten zunächst einen Nachweis an. Sehe ich keine bestehende Forderung, so wiederspreche ich der Forderung einmal und das war es für mich. Weitere Inkassodrohschreiben archiviere ich fein säuberlich in der Rundablage unter meinem Schreibtisch. Einen weiteren Wiederspruch gebt es lediglich gegen den Mahnbescheid (gleich mit Überleitung ins strittige Verfahren). Dem angeblichen Gläubiger bleibt in diesem Fall nur der Klageweg, und erst wenn wirklich Klage eingereicht werden sollte, werde ich aktiv. Da viele Inkassofirmen und Mahnanwälte sich bei zweifelhaften Forderungen nie vor Gericht trauen, macht das Aussitzen nach einmaligem Wiederspruch in meinen Augen am meisten Sinn. Man sollte sich allerdings darüber im klaren sein, das Inkassounternehmen auch durchaus berechtigte Forderungen anmahnen können. Daher sollte man immer sicher sein, das die Forderung wirklich unberechtigt ist.


----------



## snake5550 (11 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hi, hier ist Mike

@immorb

Du hast recht.....den formulierten Brief werde ich nicht einstellen (Rechtsberatung)

Über die Möglichkeit, zivilrechtlich vor zugehen, brachtest Du mich auf eine Idee. Bin dir dankbar dafür 

Nun habe ich mich auch entschlossen nach Büttelborn-Worfelden zu fahren 
Werde meine gesammelten Werke sowie eine CD mit meiner Log-Datei der
Presse übergeben (falls Sie da ist). Ich bin immer noch der Auffassung das zusätzlich Adressen incl. IP im Netz verschoben werden. Ich gehe mal davon aus....eine Log-Datei lügt nicht   Zur Not besuche ich auch Akte 06 selbst  Werde schon einen Weg finden.

Werde gegen 14.00 Uhr eintrudeln.

Es grüßt Mike


----------



## sascha (11 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



> der Presse übergeben (falls Sie da ist)



Dürfte da sein...


----------



## David Henning (12 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Mit dieser seite hatte mein Bruder auch Probleme.Er hat eine Rechnung bekommen von 84 € und war nie auf diese seite drauf wir haben eine Anzeige wegen Internetbetrug gemacht.Seitdem hat mein Bruder ständig Post vom Anwalt O. T. wo gedroht wurde wenn er die Rechnung nicht ausgleicht bekommt er einen Eintrag in der Schufa.Das haben wir unseren Anwalt vorgelegt und das wird jetzt in einem gerichtlichen Verfahren enden.

_Name editert MOD/BR_


----------



## rolf76 (12 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				David Henning schrieb:
			
		

> Das haben wir unseren Anwalt vorgelegt und das wird jetzt in einem gerichtlichen Verfahren enden.



Inwiefern? Wollt Ihr aktiv klagen oder meinst Du, falls Ihr verklagt werdet? Oder meintest Du die Strafanzeige?


----------



## David Henning (12 April 2006)

*AW: Fehler gemacht und ein Onlinvertrag abgeschlossen*

Warte ab da kommt bald was von der Rechtsanwaltskanzlei O. T.  wenn du diesen Brief hast geh zu deinen Anwalt oder wenn was vom Inkasso Büro kommt also wie haben auch gelesen das jemand über diese Seite geschrieben hat und der nur mit Hilfe eines Anwaltes nicht bezahlen brauch

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB modaction _


----------



## David Henning (12 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Wir klagen aktiv dagegen da er ja nie auf diese seite war nachweißlich


----------



## rolf76 (12 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				David Henning schrieb:
			
		

> Wir klagen aktiv dagegen da er ja nie auf diese seite war nachweißlich


Dann halte uns bitte auf dem Laufenden!

Rein juristisch ist es nahezu unmöglich zu beweisen, dass jemand nie auf einer Seite gewesen ist. 

Das ist aber auch nicht erforderlich, weil die Beweislast beim Anbieter, der seine Vergütung will, liegt, und zwar auch dann, wenn man ihn im Wege der negativen Feststellungsklage verklagt.


----------



## gbk-crew (12 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo Leute,

war eben beim Anwalt, er hat nun folgendes vor:
1. [.......]
2. ich bin erst 16, noch nicht vertragswürdig oder so
3. ich wurde über mein Wiederrufsrecht nicht informiert
4. Die beiden Anbieter verletzten das recht oder so.

Naja, jetzt bräcjte ich einen Screenshot und die alten AGB´s von sms-heute.com, wie diese Seite am 18.3 aussah. Hat vieleicht da jemand einen gemacht? simsen.de hat sich ja nicht verändert.


_Unpassenden Text entfernt MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (12 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Siehe > HIER <.


----------



## geudrio (12 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

hallo Miteinander,

auch ich bin auf so ein Abo reingefallen. Ich habe nen Routenplaner für Israel gesucht und habe alle möglichen Seiten angeklickt. Somit bin ich auch auf dieser GRATIS Seite gelandet. Leider habe ich die Rechnung erst gestern entdeckt, in den Spam-Mails.



> Folgende Mail habe ich erhalten:
> 
> ....GbR
> Frankfurter Straße 74
> ...


Ich habe sofort im Internet gesucht und bin auf diese Seite gestoßen. Laut einem Telefonat, welches ich heute mit der KRIPO Rüsselsheim hatte, habe ich erfahren, dass heute um 13Uhr eine DEMO mit SAT1 und PRO7 vor der Firma angemeldet wurde. Anscheinend sind innerhalb eines Monats ca. 30.000 Personen auf diese Adresse gestoßen. Das ist verdammt viel Geld für die, auch wenn nur einige was zahlen. 
Ich habe meinen Rechtschutz eingeschalten. Ne mail mit Widerruf an die geschickt. Mit dem Anwalt gedroht. Vielleicht hilft das was, denn laut Kripo sind die im Recht! Die Internetseite wurde mittlerweile gesperrt. Aber es ist schon ne Frechheit, dass man für nen ROUTENPLANER, der nicht so toll ist noch 84€ zahlen soll. Klar habe ich nicht die Bedingungen ins Detail gelesen, aber warum auch bei nem sog. Gratis....:wall: 

Zumindest muss ich jetzt erstmal abwarten. Ach ja, manche schließen damit 2-jahres, andere schließen 1-jahres Verträge ab. zudem hat die Firma schon mehrere Niederlassuungen in Deutschland gehabt...

ich kann jetzt nur einmal abwarten, was passiert.

_mehrere Verstösse gegen die NUB editiert modaction _

worfelden


----------



## Reducal (12 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				geudrio schrieb:
			
		

> ...denn laut Kripo sind die im Recht!


Seit wann macht die Kripo Rechtsberatung und womit ist wer im Recht?:gruebel:



			
				geudrio schrieb:
			
		

> Die Internetseite wurde mittlerweile gesperrt.


Nix da gesperrt - dort steht:


> Leider können wir im Moment keine Neukunden annehmen. Wir bitten um Verständnis! Bestehende Kunden können sich selbstverständlich weiterhin einloggen.


worfelden


----------



## gast12345 (13 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Achtung Warrnung!!!! Uns sind heute mails zugegangen: w*w.1sms.de

selbe Masche, besser aufgemacht mit einem Link, den Newsletter abzubestellen. Laut meinem Freund, IT-Profi, nehmen die das Klicken dieses Links dann gleich wieder als Abo an!!!!!!

Weiss nicht, wo wir das hier im Forum veröffentlichen sollen. Bitte alle leute warnen! Danke
worfelden


----------



## Antidialer (13 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				gast12345 schrieb:
			
		

> Achtung Warrnung!!!! Uns sind heute mails zugegangen: w*w.1sms.de
> 
> selbe Masche, besser aufgemacht mit einem Link, den Newsletter abzubestellen. Laut meinem Freund, IT-Profi, nehmen die das Klicken dieses Links dann gleich wieder als Abo an!!!!!!
> 
> Weiss nicht, wo wir das hier im Forum veröffentlichen sollen. Bitte alle leute warnen! Danke



Hab die Mail auch bekommen (auf meine Freemail Spam E Mail Addy) und natürlich gleich mal den Link geklickt. Dieser Enthält die bespamte E Mail Addy und eine ID. Um eine Rechnung schicken zu können, fehlt dazu noch eine Adresse. Mal sehen, ob etwas kommt. 

Meiner Ansicht nach dient der Link eher dazu, E MAil Adressen zu verifizieren um sie dann gezielt zu bespamen. Um den Klick als Abo auszulegen, fehlt es schon an der Adresse zur E Mail Addy.
worfelden


----------



## Phänomenologe (13 April 2006)

*Rechnung per E-Mail*



			
				Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Um eine Rechnung schicken zu können, fehlt dazu noch eine Adresse.


Wieso, das geht doch auch ohne! Gehört zwar nicht hier her aber z. B. bei w*w.onlinequiz.de von der Münchener Onlinequiz GmbH funktioniert das u. a. genau so. Dort spielt man das "Gratis"-Spiel und kann lediglich durch Eingabe der E-Mail-Adresse in die nächste Spielrunde gelangen. Die Rechnung kommt dann auf die angegebene E-Mailadresse, ohne dass weitere Daten des Rechnungsempfängers bekannt sind. Da wüsste ich zu gern, wie viele Leute tatsächlich bezahlen.
worfelden


----------



## sascha (13 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Bericht über die gestrige Demo bei den Brüdern S.:



> „Rechnen mit Angst der Leute“
> 
> Internetanbieter: Rund 20 Demonstranten machten ihrem Ärger über „Abzocke“ vor Firmensitz lautstark Luft
> 
> ...



http://www.echo-online.de/suedhessen/template_detail.php3?id=366911
worfelden


----------



## Captain Picard (13 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



> Zwei Fernseh-Kamerateams begleiteten die Demonstration. Die Beiträge sind voraussichtlich am heutigen Donnerstag im Hessischen Fernsehen in der Sendung „Mex“ (21.10 Uhr) und in Sat1 in der Sendung „Akte 06/15“ (22.15 Uhr) zu sehen.


Bewerkenswert die präzise Ortsangabe Worfelden in beiden Berichten von 
Echo-Online und daher wird auch konsequent  von  Worfelder Firma gesprochen...
Worfelden ist einer der drei Ortsteile  von Büttelborn.

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				gast12345 schrieb:
			
		

> Laut meinem Freund, IT-Profi, nehmen die das Klicken dieses Links dann gleich wieder als Abo an!


Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen... Kann das jemand bestätigen? (PN)
1sms und spam für 1sms wurde bereits im Forum "Antispam" thematisiert. Das passt nicht ganz in diesen Thread hier. 
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=10302


----------



## Unregistriert (13 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo,
hat jemand zufälllig einen Screen-Shot der Seite lehrstellen-heute vom 10.02.06 oder auch ein paar Tage später oder früher?
Falls ja, wäre ich froh, wenn mir die jemand posten könnte (........). Ich will mich gegen diese Firma zur wehr setzen und lasse es auf eine Klage ankommen!

janu

_Mailadresse entfernt. Zur Kontaktaufnahme bitte registrieren. MOD/BR_


----------



## dvill (13 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Bericht über die gestrige Demo bei den Brüdern S.:
> 
> 
> > „Rechnen mit Angst der Leute“
> ...


Dieses "Man-weiß-dass-sie-da-sind-aber-sie-machen-die-Tür-nicht-auf"-Gefühl hatte auch Helena, die mit den Reportern des KiKa einen verabredeten Termin hatte. Helena hatte noch ein selbst gemaltes Bild am Gartentor hinterlassen.

Allein an diesen Verhaltensmustern erkennt man die Dringlichkeit, dass die Verbraucherzentrale mehr Kompetenzen bekommt.

Geschäftsmodelle, die so fies sind, wie Helena sagen würde, dass die Betreiber sie in der Öffentlichkeit nicht einmal rechtfertigen mögen, sind eine klare Fehlentwicklung der virtuellen Welt. Hier braucht es reale Rechtsmittel, gegen unlautere Methode wirksam vorzugehen.

Der Verbraucherschutz hat bewiesen, dass er das neue Medium versteht. Die schlafmützige Politik muss endlich auch die nötigen Werkzeuge zur Verfügung stellen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sascha (13 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Neuigkeiten:

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=353


----------



## Suchender (13 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Der Bericht über die Demonstration in Büttelborn beim Magazin mex war in Ordnung und enthielt auch einen kleinen Rückblick auf die damaligen Handypayangebote.
Etwas missverständlich war nur der Teil, in dem die Frau von der Verbraucherzentrale Rüsselsheim von dem Vorgehen bei Mahnbescheiden sprach.

Ich glaube die Demonstranten hatten, bei allem Ernst der Sache, auch ihren Spass, zumindest der ältere Mann mit dem Megaphon.


----------



## gbk-crew (13 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Gleich kommts auch bei AKte, hab eben in der Vorschau gesehen.


----------



## Clau2411 (14 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Wie fandet ihr den bericht bei "Akte" gestern abend??


----------



## Unregistriert (14 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

ich hab mich da auch angemeldet und  auch die mail bekommen.
das hab ich aber (dummerweise) ignoriert. es war bei den spammails, und ich hielt das eigentlich nur für einen blöden witz, da man ja oft soclhe mails bekommt wie zb: "ihr geld ist da", usw.
naja, einige zeit später habe ich einen brief bekommen, das sich die ca 80euro, wegen rechtskosten auf ca. 123 euro eröht haben.......... und das wenn sich ein minderjähriger älter gemacht hat, noch rechtliche folgen drohen.

meine mutter hat sich ein bissl erkundigt (die arbeiterkammer angerufen, usw.) und dann eine mail geschrieben, das sie den vertrag kündigt,.....................

mehr kann ich dazu auch net sagen

lg


----------



## snake5550 (14 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

@suchender



> Ich glaube die Demonstranten hatten, bei allem Ernst der Sache, auch ihren Spass, zumindest der ältere Mann mit dem Megaphon.



Hi, hier ist Mike,

klar hatte der alte Mann mit dem Megaphon seinen Spass zumal er weiß was
als nächstes auf die Brüder zukommt 

Es grüßt Mike


----------



## annett (14 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Guten Morgen Mike,

warst du das etwa mit dem Megaphone??? Hab mir das doch gestern schon gedacht. Das warst bestimmt du und deine Tochter. 

Voll cool, dass ihr da wart. Für mich war der Weg leider zu weit, sonst wär ich auch gerne gekommen. WEITER SO!!!!!

Annett


----------



## radi1984 (14 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

An alle die gestern bei der DEMO waren super sache. Und weiter so.


----------



## Rena (14 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Für mich war es leider auch zu weit, möchte mich deshalb bei allen bedanken, die stellvertretend für uns dort anwesend waren.
[......]

Liebe Grüße Rena

_Satz entfernt MOD/BR_


----------



## Katzenjammer (14 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo zusammen,
Ich wäre auch gerne dabei gewesen, vielleicht kann man nächstesmal Fahrgemeinschaften einrichten.

Denn Bericht fand ich gut, danke das Ihr da wart.

Grüße 

Maria


----------



## hrithik1 (14 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

hallo leute mein vater hat schon 3 wiederrufe gesendet doch sie haen nicht darauf reagiert und haben das kosten auf 128 euro gesteigert sollen wir es jetzt zahlen die haben auch meine ip-adresse und mein namen und wo ich wohne bitte um hilfe


----------



## Captain Picard (14 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				hrithik1 schrieb:
			
		

> bitte um hilfe


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=141873#post141873
(sinngemäß) 

cp


----------



## David Henning (14 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Also da wir bei AOL sind konnten uns die sagen ob wir darauf waren und im Verlauf war die seite auch nicht zusehen und von daher können wir es beweisen das wir dort nicht drauf waren.


----------



## rolf76 (14 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				David Henning schrieb:
			
		

> Also da wir bei AOL sind konnten uns die sagen ob wir darauf waren und im Verlauf war die seite auch nicht zusehen und von daher können wir es beweisen das wir dort nicht drauf waren.


Ihr könnt allenfalls beweisen, dass Ihr nicht über Euren AOL-Zugang auf der Seite ward. Damit ist nicht bewiesen, dass Ihr nicht von einem Hotel aus, von einem Freund aus etc. auf die Seite gesurft seid. Ist aber egal, da die Beweislast ohnehin beim Anbieter liegt.


----------



## Reducal (14 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

....das wäre dann der klassische Fall, bei dem womöglich ein bislang Unbekannter eure Daten eingetragen haben könnte. Aber wie Rolf schon schrieb, es liegt an dem Anbieter nachzuweisen, wer den Vertrag eingegangen ist.


----------



## David Henning (14 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ja deswegen mache ich mir ja da auch keine sorgen das meinen Bruder was passiert und das meint auch der Anwalt.


----------



## promised19 (15 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hi,

ich hab schon einige Zeit nichts mehr geschrieben. Aber nachdem ich jetzt von der Demo gelesen habe, erklärt sich mir auch, warum ich von denen schon seit knapp 2 Wochen nichts mehr gehört habe. Sie hatten mir auf meinen Brief, in dem ich das Abo widerrief und den Vetrag kündigte, eine lahme Email geschickt, dass doch die Widerrufsfrsit schon vor geraumer Zeit abgelaufen sei. In der Mail waren keinerlei Drohungen enthalten und auch die Kontodaten hatten sie nicht mehr mitgeschickt.

Ich denke mal, die haben derzeit an ganz anderen Sachne zu knabbern, als dass sie irgendwelchen nichtzahlenden 'Kunden' hinterherrennen. 

Bin echt froh, dass die ihr Fett wegkriegen. Mal davon abgesehen, dass sie die Abos mit unlauteren Methoden 'verkaufen'; die Seiten halten ja überhaupt nicht was sie versprechen. Selbst wenn jemand für lehrstellen oder hausarbeiten zahlen würde, weil er denkt, dort vernünftige Informationen zu bekommen.Diese Informationen sind das Geld defintiv nicht wert. [.....]

_Wegen rechtlichen Bedenken Satz entfernt MOD/BR_


----------



## geudrio (15 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Die Kripo meinte, dass das laut Staatsanwalt sei daas Vertrraglich Ok. Natürlich haben sich mehr als 30.000 Menschen innerhalb eines Monats reinlegen lassen, aber das muss man denen ersteimals beweisen. Ich finde das alles unfair, aber deshalb sind wir ja alle da.

Ich zumindest sage, ich werde nicht zahlen. Auch wenn ich 150€ selbstbeteiligung bei meiner rechtschutz versicherung habe. Lieber zahle ich der Versicherung das Geld, als dieser Firma einen einzigen Cent....


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



> Die Kripo meinte, dass das laut Staatsanwalt sei daas Vertrraglich Ok


 Ohne "Kripo" zu nahe treten zu wollen: Was hat "Kripo" denn überhaupt zu dem Thema zu sagen? Hat "Kripo" etwa ausreichende Kenntnisse, um das zu beurteilen? Das traue ich nicht einmal einem durchschnittlichen Staatsanwalt zu (mir auch nicht).
Jedenfalls ist es doch weder mein Job *NOCH DEREN JOB*, das zu beurteilen!
(Ich denke, hier gehen mal wieder strafrechtliche und zivilrechtliche Dinge durcheinander).


----------



## geudrio (15 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Frag mich doch nicht so ins Detail. Ich habe zumindest die Kripo in Rüsselsheim angerufen, welche meinte, dass sie für diese gesellschaft zuständig sei. Jedoch muss irgendetwas vors Gericht gegangen sein, und da hat die Firma Recht bekommen. Nähere Infos habe ich auch nicht.


----------



## Wembley (15 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				geudrio schrieb:
			
		

> Jedoch muss irgendetwas vors Gericht gegangen sein, und da hat die Firma Recht bekommen. Nähere Infos habe ich auch nicht.


Eben. Du hast keine näheren Infos. Daher ist das nur eine vage Spekulation. Sonst nichts.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## David Henning (15 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Nach meinen Infos wurde das bis jetzt immer ausser gerichtlich geklärt.


----------



## Bonsairose (15 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ich habe nach der Zahlungsaufforderung durch den Anwalt OT, nichts mehr bekommen. Die Zahlungsfrist wäre Ende März abgelaufen gewesen


----------



## David Henning (15 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Das ist ja was ganz neues bei uns drohen die mit gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren.


----------



## Captain Picard (15 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				David Henning schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja was ganz neues bei uns drohen die mit gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren.


Das ist nicht Neues, über solche Drohungen wird seit Jahren berichtet. (seit den Dialertagen...) 

cp


----------



## Helmut (17 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

mir ging es auch so habe mich auf der Seite p2p-heute.com registriert,aber zu meinem erstaunen ist die Seite jetzt geändert worden da steht jetzt deutlich das es sich um ein ABO handelt.weiß jetzt auch nicht was ich machen soll.


----------



## rolf76 (17 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Helmut schrieb:
			
		

> mir ging es auch so habe mich auf der Seite p2p-heute.com registriert,aber zu meinem erstaunen ist die Seite jetzt geändert worden da steht jetzt deutlich das es sich um ein ABO handelt.weiß jetzt auch nicht was ich machen soll.


Entscheidend ist nicht, wie die Seite heute aussieht, sondern wie sei zum Zeitpunkt der Anmeldung ausgesehen hat.


----------



## David Henning (17 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Gehe zum Anwalt und Klage gegen die Rechnung.Ich habe gestern gelesen das viele damit durch gekommen sind und die Rechnung nicht bezahlen brauchten.

[Modinfo]

_*niemand muß zahlen, wer es tut tut es freiwillig *_


----------



## sascha (17 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



> Gehe zum Anwalt und Klage gegen die Rechnung.Ich habe gestern gelesen das viele damit durch gekommen sind und die Rechnung nicht bezahlen brauchten.



Gerüchte, Flurfunk oder gesicherte Erkenntnis? Mir ist bislang keine einzige negative Feststellungklage in dieser Hinsicht bekannt. Hast du ein Aktenzeichen oder zumindest ein entsprechendes Gericht, wo man mal nachfragen könnte?


----------



## Helmut (17 April 2006)

Ich hatte schon ein Schreiben vom Anwalt des S. bekommen darauf habe ich eine Ratenzahlung beantragt weil ich zur Zeit Arbeitslos bin soll das jetzt monatlich mit 15 € abzahlen


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (17 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Warum sollte man sich die Mühe mit einer negativen Feststellungsklage machen und hierfür noch Zeit und Geld aufwenden??

Sollen die doch mahnen und drohen, bis sie schwarz werden und vor Gericht gehen, wenn sie sich trauen. Das würde für die ein Schiffbruch par excellence geben.


----------



## rolf76 (17 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Helmut schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte schon ein Schreiben vom Anwalt des S. bekommen darauf habe ich eine Ratenzahlung beantragt weil ich zur Zeit Arbeitslos bin soll das jetzt monatlich mit 15 € abzahlen


Du hast dem Anbieter offenbar schon Zugeständnisse gemacht hast, die hier im Forum nicht im Einzelnen rechtlich bewertet werden können.

Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos findest Du unter Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos, dort auch grundsätzliche Überlegungen zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten (unter "Und was mache ich jetzt?"). Hilfreich finde ich auch den Artikel Abo-Fallen im Internet des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums für Umwelt, Gesundheit und Verbraucherschutz. (Jeweils die blaue Schrift anklicken)

Wenn Du anhand der hier im Forum bereits geposteten allgemeinen Hinweise nicht weiter kommst, dann solltest Du Dir überlegen, ob nicht ein Gespräch bei einer  Verbraucherzentrale   das Richtige für Dich wäre. Ein Beratungsgespräch kostet offenbar zwischen 6 und 15 EUR, wie hier im Forum berichtet wurde.


----------



## itq (18 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

hallo leute,
habschon einmal bei euch geschrieben.Also ich hab jetzt nach nem Monat genau die 1.mahnung erhalten und zwar donnerstag Nacht also Freitag (KARFREITAG)somit feiertag bei uns in bayern zumindest und die verlangten das bis zum Dienstag die zahlung erfolgen soll.Wie soll das gehen über die Feiertage,mal abgesehen davon dass ich eh nicht zahlen werde.
In der email haben sie mich darauf hingewiesen das auch ihre bankdaten sich verändert haben frag mich nur gerade wieso??und was wenn ich jetzt in der zeit das geld aufs andere Konto überwiesen hätte`?naja ich werd trotzdem keinen cent zahlen und hier zeige ich euch mal diese Mahnung!
Wünsch euch noch nen schönen Tag bis bald und falls sich was neues ergibt ihr werdet von mir hören.



> Sehr geehrte Frau xxxxxxxx,
> 
> am 22.02.2006 haben Sie sich auf unserer Internetseite
> vornamen-heute.com angemeldet und damit einen rechtsgültigen Vertrag
> ...



_Link deaktiviert und Namen entfernt MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (18 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Genau!

Die Verbraucherzentrale hilft kostengünstig und hat mittlerweile auch schon einen Brief-Vordruck der an Betreiber wie die [.......] GbR gerichtet ist!

Ich habe diesen am Samstag abgeschickt und warte jetzt einmal was passiert...Grundsätzlich sagt aber auch die Verbraucherzentrale: [...... ] Es wird nur versucht die Leute einzuschüchtern und es kam noch in keinem bekannten Fall zu einem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren...

Gruß

_Namen und Behauptung entfernt MOD/BR_


----------



## KeinSchönerLand (19 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hi, Leute! Mir ist auch so was passiert! Habe bei Googel "kostenlose Tattoovorlage" eingegeben und bin auf die Seite tattoo-heute.com getroffen!
Da war auch das mit dieser xBox, habe mich angemeldet, durchgesucht(war leider nix zu finden) und nach einiger Zeit kamm eine Rechnung ---- Abo über 1 Jahr zu zahlen ist 7€ je Monat! TOLL :wall:  Das kotzt mich sooo derbe an, war doch nur einmal drauf.... habe jetzt die erste Mahnung bekommen! da ich aber gestern bei Bizz (18.4.) das Faß ohne Boden gesehen habe wo eine Frau an alle betroffenen apeliert hat, auf nicht einzugen und es irgend wan im Sand verlaufen wird, mach ich mir erstmal kein Kopf mehr!!! 
Das ist sooo eine Hammer Frechheit, ich versteh es nicht! :scherzkeks:


----------



## KeinSchönerLand (21 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

War gestern nochmal auf der tattoo-heute.com page, Sie ist totall neu aufgebaut! Jetzt steht groß und breit neben dem Anmeldeormular, das es ein Abo ist! Wo ist die Seite geblieben auf der man die xBox bekommt und wo steht das es gratis tatoovorlagen gibt???????????????  :gruebel:


----------



## Reducal (21 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

...die bekam vor gut zwei Wochen, infolge von diversen Abmahnungen durch den Verbraucherschutz, dieses neue Layout.


----------



## Hayes (21 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo erstmal

Ich habe am 2.April auch eine Rechnung bekommen über 84Euro weil ich mich doch bei Lehrstellen-Heute angemeldet habe... damals dachte ich mir"hey cool ne Xbox360" aber jo irgendwie hab ich die daten da bei dem Xbox Blatt eingegeben und hab sonst eigentlich nix weiter gemacht.

Da hier ja ziemlich viele Leute sind die eine Rechnung bekommen haben wollte ich mal wissen was ihr denn alle nun macht? Klar einige sind zum RA aber bestimmt doch ned alle... habt ihr die nicht zum RA sind noch irgendwas gekriegt seit februar als euch die Rechnung ins Postfach flatterte?
Ich weis gar ned wo ich mich hier melden müsste um zu einem RA zu kommen der einen Brief ausetzt, denn so ein Anwalt schreibt mir doch ned schnell einen Brief wenn ich vorbei gehe sondern will dies und das wissen und damit entstehen doch die mega Kosten (zumindest hab ich das Gefühl hier bei mir in Schweiz)
Gibt doch bestimmt einige die nix unternehmen und das ganze einfach aussitzen oder? meldet euch doch mal, würde mich freuen

Gr: Hayes


----------



## Unregistriert (21 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

hallo!
irgendwie machen die jungs nichts mehr. ich sollte bis zum 29.03 zahlen, natürlich habe ich diese mail, wie auch alle anderen ignoriert, seit dem kommt nun gar nichts mehr. vielleicht haben die ja vesucht einen brief an die adresse, die ich angegeben habe, zu schicken, aber ist ist dann sowieso irgendwo im nirgendwo gelandet (hatte falsche adresse angegeben). nun warte ich und warte, aber es komt nichts. naja, mir solls recht sein. ich glaube nach den letzten tagen, haben sich die jungs zurückgezogen. mal gucken, ob da noch was kommt. wie es aussieht, kam es ja noch bei niemandn zu einer strafanzeige, oder? 

mfg


----------



## Grillbesteck (21 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Da hier ja ziemlich viele Leute sind die eine Rechnung bekommen haben wollte ich mal wissen was ihr denn alle nun macht? Klar einige sind zum RA aber bestimmt doch ned alle... habt ihr die nicht zum RA sind noch irgendwas gekriegt seit februar als euch die Rechnung ins Postfach flatterte?
Ich weis gar ned wo ich mich hier melden müsste um zu einem RA zu kommen der einen Brief ausetzt, denn so ein Anwalt schreibt mir doch ned schnell einen Brief wenn ich vorbei gehe sondern will dies und das wissen und damit entstehen doch die mega Kosten (zumindest hab ich das Gefühl hier bei mir in Schweiz)
Gibt doch bestimmt einige die nix unternehmen und das ganze einfach aussitzen oder?


----------



## Unregistriert (21 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

ich wollte dir kurz antworten. also: ich hab mich an den internet-ombudsmann gewandt ( www.ombudsmann.at ), da ich aus österreich komme. der hat mir dann eine briefvorlage geschickt, mit der ich kündigen solle. 
gesagt, getan, brief eingeschrieben mit rückschein an die firma schm...dtlein gesendet. rückschein kam zurück, also wurde der brief entgegengenommen.

ich hab trotzdem weiterhin mahnungen und auch einen brief von einem angeblichen rechtsanwalt bekommen. der internet-ombudsmann hat mir nach weiterem nachfragen gesagt, ich hätte ordnungsgemäß gekündigt, ich solle die geschichte ignorieren. wenn es zur anzeige seitens der firma kommt, müssen sie mir beweisen, dass ich einen vertrag abgeschlossen habe, nicht ich ihnen, dass nicht. 

wies der teufel so will, bin ich gleich nochmal auf ein derartiges geschäftsmodell reingefallen, nämlich tr..cky. entnervt von der ersten geschichte versuch ichs hier aber mit aussitzen. schließlich hat tr..cky schon genug ärger am hals (hab mal ein wenig im internet recherchiert)...

wird sich zeigen, wies ausgeht. ich bin schon gespannt.
lg


----------



## KeinSchönerLand (21 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Mir is des zu doof! [ edit]  Ich lass die einfach machen! :roll:

_editiert modaction _


----------



## Unregistriert (21 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Mir erging es genauso, ich war bei der Verbraucherzentrale bei uns in der stadt, die haben mir ein musterbrief gegeben und mir gsagt, was ich tun soll, also ein anruf oder ein besuch dort lohnt sich. ist sogar kostenfrei!!!

lg marie


----------



## Hoppelhasi (21 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo Leute!!!
Es ist schon eine weile her wo ich mich das letzte mal gemeldet habe.
Habe am 29.03. ein Einschreibe an den Herrn O.T. in Osnabrück ,in Form des Musterbriefes auf Anratung der VBZ abgeschickt.
Habe gedacht jetzt ist  "Ruhe" aber falsch gedacht!!!
Heute ereilte mich ein Brief aus Osnabrück vom Herrn O.T. aber unterschrieben i.A. A.W...h.

Auf meinem Brief ist er überhaupt nicht eingegangen.
Er schrieb:
Das ich mich am .... angemeldet habe das kein Wiederspruch innerhalb der gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Frist ,nicht erfolgte.
Die erste Mahnung am...!
Das es eine Verifizierung über die Mailadesse stattgefunden hat.
Das ich noch nicht auf die Rechnung und Mahnung reagiert habe und die Forderung weiterhin Bestand hat.
Und verweist nochmalsauf Fristen und Beträge hin.

Hat von euch auch jemand schon so etwas bekommen? ? ?
Is das der nächste Einschüchterungsversuch?
Bitte melden


----------



## KeinSchönerLand (21 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

ich denk schon, die Wi..... setzen alles daran um an ihre fu... Kohle zu kommen! Würd ich ja auch tun wenn ich so ein [ edit]  wär, klar die meisten sind leicht einzuschüchtern und zahlen lieber gleich als das Sie den mortz Ärger am Ar... haben! Versteh auch nicht wie man für einen Vornahmen, oder ein tattoo (was man sich einmal sucht) ein Abo an den Hals geschmissen bekommt und für jeden Monat 7 öre zahlen soll (und da aber jeden Monat immer noch die gleichen sche.... Vornamen und Tattoos stehen wie davor) :wall:


----------



## Hayes (21 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

@hoppelhasi ich glaube ja fast das du das schreiben nur gekriegt hast WEIL du dich bei diesem O.T gemeldet hast denn andere haben ja Rechnungnen in Februar gekriegt und diese haben hier nix mehr geschrieben, die hätten doch bestimmt davon berichtet hätten sie ein solches Schreiben bekommen.
Ist natürlich doof aber ich würde da jetzt nix tun denn wie oben geschrieben haben ja einige scho seit längerer Zeit Rechnungen gekriegt und denen is au nix passiert von daher mach dich nicht verrückt.


----------



## King W. (Gast) (22 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Hayes schrieb:
			
		

> _ @hoppelhasi ich glaube ja fast das du das schreiben nur gekriegt hast WEIL du dich bei diesem O.T gemeldet hast denn andere haben ja Rechnungnen in Februar gekriegt und diese haben hier nix mehr geschrieben, die hätten doch bestimmt davon berichtet hätten sie ein solches Schreiben bekommen.
> Ist natürlich doof aber ich würde da jetzt nix tun denn wie oben geschrieben haben ja einige scho seit längerer Zeit Rechnungen gekriegt und denen is au nix passiert von daher mach dich nicht verrückt. _



100% Zustimmung! 
[.....] Das ist lediglich Teil einer Drohkulisse, die diese Brüder aufbauen, um ihre "Kunden" einzuschüchtern. Nach diesem Schreiben kommt nichts mehr. Von einem Mahnbescheid oder gar einer Zivilklage ist noch nie etwas gepostet worden. 
[.....]

_Passagen wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Hoppelhasi (22 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Zu den Akten legen.
Also ihr meint aushalten und noch eine weile die Nerven behalten!!!
Mal sehen wie die Dinge sich entwickeln.


----------



## Hayes (22 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Würde ich so machen hoppelhasi, ich selber mach au nix vielleicht schicken die mir noch ne Mahnung und vielleicht kommt nach dieser Mahnung dieses Schreiben vom O.T welches einige hier erhalten haben das man innert 14Tagen bezahlen soll ABER auch dann werde ich wohl nix unternehmen denn wie gesagt HÄTTE jemand noch weitere Briefe gekriegt würde das bestimmt hier gepostet werden von demjenigen aber da kam ja nix mehr wie du selber feststellst.
Und sind wir mal ehrlich würdest du wenn du sone Aktion starten würdest die Leute vor Gericht ziehen wohl kaum weil du schon vorher weisst das man damit auf die Nase fällt.

Also Hoppelhasi einfach beiseite legen und sollte nochmal was kommen einfach hier posten, denn das hilft allen am meisten wenn wir uns gegenseitig auf dem laufenden halten.

Gr. Hayes


----------



## teufelin (22 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

hallo,

ich habe einen selber gebastelten Widerruf an die Gebrüder per Rückschein geschrieben. 
Der Rückschein war von einem [...] unterschrieben (mit Stempel, [...]).
Na, ich möchte nicht wissen, ob sich die nicht einen Wolf schreiben, bei den vielen Einschreiben *bösegrins*.

Irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen, dass [...] ???  Na, [...]! 

Wie lange dauert es erfahrungsgemäß bis da der nächste Schritt passiert. Zieht sich das über Wochen hin, bis man da wieder was hört ?

Mein Kind hat jedenfalls noch keine Mail von denen erhalten.

Machen die evtl. grad Urlaub, die Brüderlein ???
Irgendwie habe ich nämlich den Eindruck, es sei ruhiger geworden (von deren Seite aus )????
Grüßli
pöse Teufelin

_[Namen und Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (22 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				teufelin schrieb:
			
		

> ....ob sich die nicht einen Wolf schreiben


Man kann die Arbeit ja verteilen und der Support in Darmstadt ist womöglich (derzeit noch) nicht gerade unterbesetzt.



> A&M Marketing GmbH
> Saalbaustraße 27
> D-64283 Darmstadt


----------



## Rena (22 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Bleibt doch einfach ruhig, hat mein Anwalt mir auch geraten. Erst reagieren, wenn ein Mahnbescheid von einem deutschen Gericht kommt. Dann wird mein Anwalt aktiv.Solange sitze ich das einfach aus, auch wenn es schwer fällt.

LG Rena


----------



## Captain Picard (22 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Rena schrieb:
			
		

> Erst reagieren, wenn ein Mahnbescheid von einem deutschen Gericht kommt. Dann wird mein Anwalt aktiv.


ich gehe mal davon aus, dass dein Anwalt nie aktiv zu werden  braucht...
Übrigens bräuchte dein Anwalt selbst beim gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid noch 
nicht  aktiv zu werden. Das Kreuzchen für den Widerspruch zu setzen und das
 Ganze per Post ans Gericht zuschicken, kann jeder Laie selber. Erst wenn Klage 
erhoben würde (bitte immer den Konjunktiv Irrealis  beachten ) , wäre ein
 Anwalt zu empfehlen.

cp


----------



## KatzenHai (22 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens bräuchte dein Anwalt selbst beim gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid noch nicht  aktiv zu werden.


Nu lass den Kollegen doch ein paar Euros verdienen für ein Kreuzchen, dass seine Sekretärin setzt und er unterschreibt ...

(VV RVG Nr. 3307 - 0,5 Gebühren)


----------



## Captain Picard (22 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Nu lass den Kollegen doch ein paar Euros verdienen für ein Kreuzchen,
> dass seine Sekretärin setzt und er unterschreibt ...


Er würde  sie nicht verdienen ( immer den  Konjunktiv   Irrealis beachten    )

cp


----------



## KatzenHai (22 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Er würde  sie nicht verdienen ...


... aber bekommen


----------



## Captain Picard (22 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber bekommen


ob verdienen oder bekommen, auch das im Konkunktiv Irrealis,  alle Mahnbescheide, die  im Forum 
"Allgemeines" gemeldet  wurden, dürften kaum für ein Glas  Bier reichen...

cp


----------



## Rena (24 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hat schon mal wieder jemand etwas von den Gebrüdern gehört ?
Ist so ruhig geworden hier.

LG Rena


----------



## Unregistriert (24 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Meine freundin hat bei tatoo-heute.com ein abo ausgelöst  und die rechnungen sin anscheinend nich angekommen per email... jetz hab ich 123 euro am hals (anwaltskosten eingerechnet) hab grad mit verbraucherschutz telefoniert, die meinen wenn die seite vorher anders war (also nich auf das abo hinweisend) dann kann ich was machen und hat mir nen brief diktiert.
Hat jemand mit sowas schon erfahrung? wie sind eure fälle verlaufen? wsl viele mahnungen, aber kams zur anklage?

mfg Johny


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (24 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Rena schrieb:
			
		

> Hat schon mal wieder jemand etwas von den Gebrüdern gehört ?
> Ist so ruhig geworden hier.
> 
> LG Rena



Auch die müssen mal Urlaub machen bei dem schönen Wetter und den vollen Kassen.


----------



## Captain Picard (24 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Rena schrieb:
			
		

> Hat schon mal wieder jemand etwas von den Gebrüdern gehört ?
> Ist so ruhig geworden hier.


Denke mal, dass die "fast  freiwillige" Neugestaltung der Seiten einen deutlichen Umsatzeinbruch verursacht.
Inwieweit man die Mahnorgien weiter verfolgen will, die  auf die Seitengestaltung
 bis Ende März zurückgehen, bleibt abzuwarten 

cp


----------



## Tom (24 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Mit einem einfachen anwaltlichen Schreiben habe ich einen Mandanten aus so einem dubiosen "xxx-heute.com"-Kontrukt herausgeboxt. Juristisch ist diese "Vertragskonstruktion" recht gut angreifbar.
Damit es anderen vielleicht auch nützen kann, habe ich die wesentliche juristische Argumentation auf meiner Homepage zusammengestellt.
w*w.schindlerboltze.de/20060424.html 

Viele Grüße und viel Erfolg gegen diesen [edit]....
Tom

_editiert, Anwälte sollten NUB lesen können und wissen, was hier erlaubt ist 
modaction _


----------



## Tom (24 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Uuh, sorry. Werde es mir für die Zukunft merken.


----------



## biggi (24 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Meine freundin hat bei tatoo-heute.com ein abo ausgelöst  und die rechnungen sin anscheinend nich angekommen per email... jetz hab ich 123 euro am hals (anwaltskosten eingerechnet) hab grad mit verbraucherschutz telefoniert, die meinen wenn die seite vorher anders war (also nich auf das abo hinweisend) dann kann ich was machen und hat mir nen brief diktiert.
> Hat jemand mit sowas schon erfahrung? wie sind eure fälle verlaufen? wsl viele mahnungen, aber kams zur anklage?
> 
> mfg Johny


Hallo Johny, zur Klage kam es bis jetzt noch nicht. Lies doch mal mal dieses Forum ganz durch, dann weißt Du, was läuft. Hier noch ein paar Links:
[......]
http://forum.lycos.de/showthread.php?t=1881&page=3
[......]
Ein wenig Arbeit muß sein

_2 Links entfernt MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (24 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo erstmal,

ich hab zwar kein Abo bei vornahmen-heute, dafür aber eins bei p2p-heute.com.
Eigentlich war das auch gewünscht, aber mir ist mitten in der Registrierung mein Internet zusammengebrochen.
2 Wochen danach war ich dann doch überrascht als ich ein Abo für 84.- € an der Backe hatte.
Das beste an dem Abo ist aber, dass ich es nicht nutzen kann, da mir von p2p-heute.com zwar meine Zugangsdaten, nicht aber der zur aktivierung notwendige Link zugesandt wurde.
Jetzt sitz ich auf einem Abo und kanns nicht Nutzen und vom Anbieter bekomm ich erst gar keine Antwort.
Kann man gegen den Anbieter nicht gesetzlich vorgehen?
Wenn ja, wie?

Gruß

Ulli


----------



## Reducal (25 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

@ Ulli, hattest Du bezahlt? Wenn nicht, dann ist womöglich Dein Account gesperrt und dass niemand auf deine Fragen antwortet ist normal, zeugt aber womöglich davon, dass man an der Erbringung der Leistung nicht interessiert ist - 1:0 für Dich (falls noch nicht gezahlt).


----------



## Unregistriert (25 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

willkommen im club, hab seit freitag auch diese [edit] am hals und so einen netten drohbrief vom rechtsanwalt "o.t. " aus osnabrück erhalten mit der e-mail adresse, anwalt [at] forderungsanzeige.de  und schon war mein wochenende versaut, weil ich an nichts anderes mehr denken konnte. ich war auf der routenplanung-heute.com internetseite und werde den mist nicht bezahlen.mal abwarten, was als nächstes kommt.

_diverse Verstösse gegen die NUB editiert modaction _


----------



## Reducal (25 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

...und hast du dich mal irgendwo angemeldet oder kommt die Mahnung aus heiterem Himmel?


----------



## juana (25 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

hallo,

meine tochter hat sich im märz bei tattoo-heute.com leider auch unbeabsichtigt angemeldet.
ich schrieb dem anwalt per mail das meine tochter minderjährig ist und ich diesem vertrag nicht zustimmen werde.
nun kam heute ein rückmail von o.t. mit der bitte per nachweis zu belegen das meine tochter wirklich minderjährig ist.entweder mit kopie geburtsurkunde oder ausweis.
soll ich wirklich ne kopie da hinschicken? sie wollen dann alles einstellen und behalten sich aber eine strafanzeige vor.aber soweit wirds wohl nicht kommen.
was soll ich dem jetzt antworten,hat jemand rat?
danke und gruß juana


----------



## Greta (25 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

hallo,
ich weiß nicht, wie andere darauf reagieren, aber ich werde, falls ich aufgefordert werde (und damit rechne ich fest) gaaanz sicher keine Ausweiskopie meines Minderjährigen irgendwohin schicken.

Zudem es in der Sache gar nichts nützt, denn sobald abgeklärt ist, dass kein wirksamer Vertrag wg´. Minderjährigkeit zustande kam, wird der nächste Schritt eine Rechnung über ?? wegen Schadensersatzleistung sein und damit verbunden die Androhung der Anzeige wg. Betrug, falls man nicht willens ist, Schadensersatzleistung zu zahlen.

Deshalb habe ich hilfsweise noch meinen Widerruf wg. den ungenügenden AGB´s und zusätzlich auch noch Anfechtung wg. Irrtums gemacht. Somit ist es so oder so nicht notwendig zu belegen, dass das Kind minderjährig ist.

Ich erwarte, wie oben genannt, ebenfalls die Aufforderung den Ausweis zu schicken, aber das können die sich abschminken. So weit käm´s ja noch.

Lies Dir doch die Internetseite von Tom (siehe oben) durch, da steht alles drin. 



Übrigens vielen Dank an Tom, dass er das eingestellt hat. 


Viel Erfolg an alle Betroffenen 
[ edit]

Greta

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## matha (25 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				snake5550 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, hier ist Mike
> 
> hallo Mike,
> hast du keine Lust mehr oder ist dir die Luft ausgegangen, du hast soviel interessantes vorgehabt und wolltest uns hier im Forum einmal unterrichten.
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (26 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo an alle,

Hatte auch das gleiche Problem mit vornamen-**.de. Habe das Ganze von meinem Anwalt klären lassen. Dieser hat ein Schreiben aufgesetzt mit dem Hinweis das die Zahlungsweise in den AGB´s versteckt war. Zudem das die Internetseite aufgrund der Berichterstattung im Fernsehen geändert wurde. Zu guter Letzt noch eine Kostennote angehängt, in dem der Betreiber der Seite aufgefordert wird die mir entstandenen Kosten zu tragen. 
Heute kam dann per mail die Bestätigung, dass ich aus dem Vetrag entlassen worden bin. zudem ging meinem Anwalt per Post eine weitere Bestätigung zu. Das Beste daran: Es hat mich überhaupt nichts gekostet!
Mein Tipp: Scheut bei solchen Sachen nicht den Gang zum Anwalt. Der kann mehr bezwecken als 100 mails von uns. 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Reducal (26 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> ...in dem der Betreiber der Seite aufgefordert wird die mir entstandenen Kosten zu tragen.





			
				Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Das Beste daran: Es hat mich überhaupt nichts gekostet!


....und, hat er die Kostennote bezahlt bekommen? Frage doch bitte nochmal nach.


----------



## Ana (26 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

hey, bei mir ist das schon fast zwei monate her dass ich die erste rechnung bekommen habe und in der zwischenzeit habe ich auch mehrere widersprüche per email geschrieben, bekam jedoch meistens die gleiche antwort, denke wie viele andere hier. vor einer woche habe ich ein schreiben vom rechtsanwalt bekommen, der mich jetz auffordert 123 euro zu zahlen!!! 
denke nicht dass ich drauf reagieren werde...wollte aber fragen ob hier jemand danach noch mahnungen oder ähnliches bekommen hatte. wäre euch sehr dankbar für eine rückmeldung.bye ana


----------



## Unregistriert (26 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Ana schrieb:
			
		

> hey, bei mir ist das schon fast zwei monate her dass ich die erste rechnung bekommen habe und in der zwischenzeit habe ich auch mehrere widersprüche per email geschrieben, bekam jedoch meistens die gleiche antwort, denke wie viele andere hier. vor einer woche habe ich ein schreiben vom rechtsanwalt bekommen, der mich jetz auffordert 123 euro zu zahlen!!!
> denke nicht dass ich drauf reagieren werde...wollte aber fragen ob hier jemand danach noch mahnungen oder ähnliches bekommen hatte. wäre euch sehr dankbar für eine rückmeldung.bye ana



Hallo,
oh ja, ich bekam gestern einen Brief von RA O.T.  bzgl Hausaufgaben-heute.com. Morgen habe ich Termin auf der Verbraucherzentrale. Die sagten, erst einmal : NICHT ZAHLEN. Wir sehen uns die Unterlagen an und handeln entsprechend.
Bin gespannt, was dabei herauskommt. Bin guter Dinge, ......

Gruß Claudia

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB,  modaction _


----------



## Unregistriert (26 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

@Reducal:
Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen mal bei meinem Anwalrt nachfragen. Bis jetzt ging noch nichts ein. Aber das ganze war auch erst Ende letzter Woche. Werde mich dann nochmal melden.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo,
ich habe heute auch den 123€ Brief von OT bekommen.
Nach allem was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe werde ich jedoch
keinen Cent bezahlen und aussitzen.
Wenn ich was neues höre werde ich mich wieder melden.
Teu, Teu, Teu
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Ana (26 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

werde auch das ganze mal aussitzen aber wenn die weiterhin stress machen werde ich bestimmt eine anzeige erstatten...
berichte euch dann später
bye


----------



## Unregistriert (26 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

hallo
ich würde jedem "opfer" raten,die rechnung zu zahlen.ich habe mir auch gedacht,dass ich das nicht zahlen werde.aber dann kam nach fast 2 monaten ein brief vom rechtsanwalt und es sind nochmal knapp 150 euro geworden.nun muss ich auf jeden fall zahlen,da ich nicht noch mehr ärger haben will.
mfg


----------



## rolf76 (26 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> aber dann kam nach fast 2 monaten ein brief vom rechtsanwalt und es sind nochmal knapp 150 euro geworden.nun muss ich auf jeden fall zahlen,da ich nicht noch mehr ärger haben will.



Wieso ist das mehr Ärger, wenn die einfach immer mehr verlangen?
Ich würde die Entscheidung, zu zahlen oder nicht zu zahlen nicht von der Höhe der angeblichen Forderung abhängig machen, sondern allein davon, ob die Forderung berechtigt ist.

Von Dir will jemand 10 EUR, auf die er keinen Anspruch hat. Die zahlst Du natürlich nicht. Nach ein paar Anwaltsschreiben will er plötzlich 230 EUR. Nach Deiner Logik musst Du die jetzt zahlen, weil Du ja sonst noch mehr Ärger bekommst???

:wall:


----------



## Captain Picard (26 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Deiner Logik musst Du die jetzt zahlen, weil Du ja sonst noch mehr Ärger bekommst???
> :wall:


Nicht aufregen, entweder sehr naiv oder ein "Mutlosmacher", alles schon gehabt.
 "unregistrierte" posten oft Unfug 

cp


----------



## Antidialer (26 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> ich würde jedem "opfer" raten,die rechnung zu zahlen.ich habe mir auch gedacht,dass ich das nicht zahlen werde.aber dann kam nach fast 2 monaten ein brief vom rechtsanwalt und es sind nochmal knapp 150 euro geworden.nun muss ich auf jeden fall zahlen,da ich nicht noch mehr ärger haben will.
> mfg



Ja, genau so hätten es die Abzo... äh seriösen Geschäftsleute gerne.

Wenn dir ein Anwalt schreibt, du sollst aus dem Fenster springen, tust du das dann auch?

Bei mir wollte Intrum Justizia Inkasso auch fast 120 Euro für Profiwin eintreiben. Was haben sie bekommen? Einen netten Brief, dessen Schreiben mir ziemlichen Spaß gemacht hat, und eine ganze Reihe E Mails. 

Mahnanwälte und Inkassounternehmen schreiben sehr viel, wenn der Tag lang ist. Und natürlich ist für derartige Leute auch die zweifelhafteste Forderung immer noch zu 100 % berechtigt und legetim (das versuchte Eintreiben einer ungerechtfertigten Forderung könnte ja durchaus auch als Geldwäche angesehen werden). 

Nur weil ein Anwalt etwas geschrieben hat, heißt das noch lange nicht, das du zahlen musst. Zahlen musst du erst, wenn der Gerichtsvollzieher mit einem vollstreckbaren Titel vor der Tür steht. Diesen bekommt man allerdings nicht einfach mal so, sondern erst nach einem Gerichtsverfahren. Dort müssen die Brüder aber genauestens nachweisen, das du dich wirklich angemeldet hast und das du dir auch bewusst war, das du einen Vertrag abschließt. Bei einer Seite, die nur das Ziel hat, User über eine kostenpflichtigen Vertrag im unklaren zu lassen, dürfte das sehr schwer sein. 

Auch ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid hat hier noch nichts zu bedeuten, das mahngericht prüft hier nicht, ob die Forderung zu Recht besteht.


----------



## martha (26 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> ich würde jedem "opfer" raten,die rechnung zu zahlen.ich habe mir auch gedacht,dass ich das nicht zahlen werde.aber dann kam nach fast 2 monaten ein brief vom rechtsanwalt und es sind nochmal knapp 150 euro geworden.nun muss ich auf jeden fall zahlen,da ich nicht noch mehr ärger haben will.



<ich zweifel, dass dies die Wahrheit ist und du nicht zu den Schm...... & Co. gehörst
marhta


----------



## martha (26 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-xxxx.com*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> ich würde jedem "opfer" raten,die rechnung zu zahlen.ich habe mir auch gedacht,dass ich das nicht zahlen werde.aber dann kam nach fast 2 monaten ein brief vom rechtsanwalt und es sind nochmal knapp 150 euro geworden.nun muss ich auf jeden fall zahlen,da ich nicht noch mehr ärger haben will.
> mfg



Hallo, ich zweifel dieses sehr an und glaube mehr, dass auch du zu den Schmidt..... und deren Leuten gehörst.
Martha


----------



## Ge-Schmeid-e (26 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ich geb den Beiden vorherigen absolut Recht! [ edit]  Wartet ab; und außerdem, ein paar dubiose Anwälte ham sich auch auf das [ edit] spezialisiert, und schreiben nun massenhaft vorgefertigte Einschüchterungsbriefe; Das Zeug was da kommt, ist nicht mal das Papier wert, auf dem es gedruckt ist. Vielleicht mal einleitzen, früher oder später wegwerfen, [ edit] !

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert ( pauschale Zahlungsboykottaufrufe sind
 in diesem Forum nicht erlaubt) modaction _


----------



## Rena (27 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Verstehe ich auch nicht, das man zahlt, wenn die Forderung nicht rechtens ist.Kommt mir schon etwas komisch vor. 

LG Rena


----------



## freddi (27 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Ge-Schmeid-e schrieb:
			
		

> Ich geb den Beiden vorherigen absolut Recht! [ edit]  Wartet ab; und außerdem, ein paar dubiose Anwälte ham sich auch auf das [ edit] spezialisiert, und schreiben nun massenhaft vorgefertigte Einschüchterungsbriefe; Das Zeug was da kommt, ist nicht mal das Papier wert, auf dem es gedruckt ist. Vielleicht mal einleitzen, früher oder später wegwerfen, [ edit] !
> 
> _aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert ( pauschale Zahlungsboykottaufrufe sind
> in diesem Forum nicht erlaubt) modaction _


Hallo,
mein Sohn war auch bei vornamen. Er hatte nach einen Monat eine Rechnung per Mail erhalten. Habe nach Vorsprache bei der Verbrauecherzentrale denen einen Brief (per Einschreiben m.Rückschein) geschrieben und den angeblichen Vertrag widerrufen. Habe angegeben, dass mein Sohn minderjährig ist. Nun nach 2 Wochen hat mein (minderjähriger) Sohn eine E-Mail von denen erhalten, dass die Minderjährigkeit (ihres *** Tochter / ***Sohnes) nachzuweisen ist.
Nun meine Frage: Muss ich (gestzlicher Vertreter) auf die Mail die mein Sohn erhalten hat, nicht ich, überhaupt antworten. Sie schreiben meinem Sohn, dass er die Minderjährigkeit seiner/s *** Tochter / ***Sohnes nachweisen soll. Mein Sohn hat keine Tochter und auch keinen Sohn.
Ich habe denen doch per Brief geschrieben und meine Adresse mitgeteilt, den Vertrag widerrufen usw.
Sie haben nicht mir geantwortet. Muss oder soll ich auf das E-Mail ( "von der Stange") meines Sohnes überhaupt antworten? 

Viele Grüße 
Freddi


----------



## Reducal (27 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

_Unerlaubte Rechtsberatung gelöscht/modaction_

Sorry!


----------



## Ge-Schmeid-e (28 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo freddi!
Gleich vorweg: Ich darf/ hier darf keiner in irgendeinem Forum Beratung zu einem Einzelfall geben, da dies ein der Form von Rechtsberatung ist; leider kann ich da nur widerum auf die Verbraucherzentrale hinweisen, oder kontaktieren Sie einen Rechtsanwalt! Nur soweit: Es gilt "Eltern haften nicht immer für ihre Kinder!"; und ich kann Ihnen noch den Tipp geben: Denken Sie mal darüber nach, an wen die Rechnung gerichtet ist... Mehr geht auch nicht.

Ich hab nur nicht verstanden worauf der Satz:"Mein Sohn hat keine Tochter und auch keinen Sohn" im Kontext abziehlen soll. Für gewöhlich haben Minderjährige selten Kinder...
Grüße Ge-Schmeid-e


----------



## freddi (28 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



> Ich hab nur nicht verstanden worauf der Satz:"Mein Sohn hat keine Tochter und auch keinen Sohn" im Kontext abziehlen soll. Für gewöhlich haben Minderjährige selten Kinder...
> Grüße Ge-Schmeid-e



Danke für die Antwort Ge-Schmeid-e 
Der Kontext zielt darauf ab, dass sich die bei meinem Sohn gemeldet haben, obwohl die meine Adresse haben und doch wissen, dass er minderjährig ist. Auf mein Schreiben haben die sich nicht bei mir gemeldet,sondern wieder bei meinem Sohn per Mail. Die haben die falsche Adresse gewählt - oder?
Grüße freddi


----------



## Rena (28 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Bei mir ist auch meine Tochter auf Vornamen heute reingefallen. Sie hat die gleichen Schreiben bekommen.Der Anwalt vom Verbraucherschutz sagte mir, das ich keine Ausweiskopie meiner Tochter senden soll.Ich habe den Vertrag per E-Mail und Brief(mit Rückschein)widerrufen.Es kamen trotzdem nur die hier bekannten Mails zurück.Ich habe also das nötige getan, und den Rest ignoriere ich.Hebt euch einfach den Schriftverkehr mit dieser Firma auf, damit ihr im Falle eines Rechtstreits etwas in der Hand habt.Aber ich denke mal, darauf werden sie es nicht ankommen lassen.

LG Rena


----------



## KatzenHai (28 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Ge-Schmeid-e schrieb:
			
		

> Nur soweit: Es gilt "Eltern haften nicht immer für ihre Kinder!";


Korrektur und noch einmal: 
*Eltern haften nie für ihre Kinder!!*
Eltern haften (wie jeder andere inkl. der Kinder auch) nur für *eigenes Verschulden!* Niemand haftet auf Grund einer familiären Beziehung für das Tun Anderer!


----------



## Poldy (28 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo, neues von Probenzauber:
Die Firma wurde verkauft und gehört jetzt der "Firma S....R..... "
aber auch der bekommt kein Geld, denn immerhin verstößt seine Firma gegen $ 5e KSchG (zumindest laut meiner Info)
Haltet durch
Poldy


----------



## rolf76 (28 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Poldy schrieb:
			
		

> denn immerhin verstößt seine Firma gegen $ 5e KSchG



Wohnst Du in Österreich? Die §§ 5d-5e KSchG sind österreichisches Recht.
Ein Verstoß gegen Widerrufsbelehrungen führt aber nicht zur Nichtigkeit eines Vertrags, sondern dazu, dass man länger als sonst _widerrufen kann_.

Grundsätzliches zur deutschen Rechtslage unter Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos (blaue Schrift anklicken).

Ein angeblich von einer (deutschen) Verbraucherzentrale für Fälle einer ungewollten Inanspruchnahme von Internet-Serviceleistungen entworfenes Musterschreiben, wurde hier veröffentlicht:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?p=142516&postcount=76[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rena (28 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Heute ist er nun gekommen, der sehnsüchtig erwartete Brief vom RA aus O.
Ist schon irgendwie traurig, das er sein Geld mit solchen Schreiben verdienen muß.Von meiner Tochter bekommt er mit Sicherheit kein Geld, da sie noch zur Schule geht. Auf das Schreiben reagiere ich nicht, nur weil ein Anwalt schreibt, muß man keine Angst haben. Ich vertraue lieber meinem Anwalt.

LG Rena


----------



## ClaM (28 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich habe heute auch den 123€ Brief von OT bekommen.
> Nach allem was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe werde ich jedoch
> keinen Cent bezahlen und aussitzen.
> ...



Hallo, 
garantiert außer der Anrede den gleichen,wie ich ihn bekommen habe. Ich war mitlerweile auf der Verbraucherzentrale und habe nur Gutes erfahren. Die Damen und Herren sind bestens über die Probleme informiert und auf dem neuesten Stand. 
[edit]  Es sei auch noch nie zu einem Gerichtsverfahren gekommen, da gegen die GbR ....... und deren Anwalt ebenfalls ermittelt wird. 
Außerdem gibt es dort Musterbriefe, passend zugeschnitten auf die Internet[edit]. Die Beratung kostete mich ganze 6,00€ und das war mir die Sache wert. Die Anschlußberatung für den Fall eines weiteren Anwaltsbriefes ist sogar kostenlos. Für 2 Einschreibebriefe mit Rückschein habe ich zwar auch wieder 8,40€ gezahlt, aber besser als 123€ für Nichts und wieder Nichts. 
An alle Betroffenen : Handelt genauso, geht zur Verbraucherzentrale. Denn so wie es aussieht, stehn die Sterne für uns Bestens,da die Verträge, die wir mit den [] abgeschlossen haben, KEINE RECHTSGÜLTIGEN VERTRÄGE sind !!!!!

Liebe Grüße und ein erholsames Wochenende wünscht Euch allen

ClaM :-p

_aus rechtlichen Gründen ein Satz entfernt modaction_


----------



## Rena (28 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Genauso ist das, einfach ruhig bleiben, auch wenn es schwerfällt. Ich würde denen auch manchmal gerne was schreiben. Aber es ist nur Zeitverschwendung.

LG Rena


----------



## ClaM (28 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Naja liebe Rena, wer kann da schon ruhig bleiben. Mir wurde ehrlich gesagt ganz anders nach Erhalt dieses Briefes, aber seit meinem Besuch bei der Verbraucherzentrale gehts mir echt besser und ich mache mir keine Gedanken mehr.
Ich bin mir noch nicht einmal sicher, dass der Brief tatsächlich vom Anwalt geschickt wurde. Meiner Meinung nach haben die GbR die Vordrucke schon parat da liegen und setzen nur Name und Datum ein. Das letzte Blatt ist sogar nur mit kopierter Unterschrift des Anwalts abgezeichnet, nicht mal original unterschrieben. Der Text auf dem letzten Blatt ist fast identisch mit dem Abschnitt in der Mahnmail an mich. Er lautet :
Es wurde folgendes Geburtsdatum angegeben: xxxxxxx. Sollte sich
bei einer weiteren Überprüfung der Daten herausstellen, dass ein falsches
Geburtsdatum eingegeben wurde, ist von einem Betrugsdelikt auszugehen.
In diesem Fall hätte sich eine ggf. minderjährige Person eine Leistung
erschlichen, die ihr nicht hätte bereitgestellt werden dürfen. Hier
behalten wir uns die Erstattung einer Strafanzeige vor und werden
dementsprechend alle anfallenden Kosten und Auslagen gegen Sie geltend
machen.

Im Übrigen sind die beiden Blätter unterschiedlicher Qualität, erkennbar an Farbe und Papierstärke. Schau mal bitte, ob Du den Unterschied bei Dir auch feststellen kannst. Die Dame auf der VZ gab mir da Recht.

Wünsche uns gutes Gelingen.

LG ClaM :-p


----------



## Rena (28 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ist bei mir genauso. Das eine ist fettgedruckt und das andere nicht.
Als meine Tochter die erste Rechnung bekam, war ich auch fix und fertig. Bin dann hier in dem Forum gelandet, das mir sehr geholfen hat und dem ich auch treu bleiben werde.Dann war ich zur Rechtsberatung bei einem Anwalt vom Verbraucherschutz, habe alle E- Mails die meine Tochter bekam mitgenommen und auch einen Ausdruck der damaligen Startseite.Seit dieser Beratung bin ich ruhiger geworden und beobachte das Ganze nur noch.Habe auch Kontakt mit einem Fernsehteam, aber die recherchieren noch.
Ich hoffe das hat sich bald alles erledigt, man hat ja auch noch etwas anderes zu tun.Für meine Tochter kämpfe ich jedenfalls bis zuletzt.

LG Rena


----------



## ClaM (28 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ehm, nochmal zu meiner Erinnerung: Welche Seite war das nochmal? Auch Hausaufgaben-heute ? Egal eigentlich, mir geht es nur um die Aufmachung, die ja bei anderen Seiten gleich war. Falls ja, kannst Du mir bitte die Startseite mailen, solltest du sie abgespeichert haben? Wenn es die ist mit der X-Box ? Ich habe sie leider nicht mehr. 
Es ist schon eine Frechheit, wenn man Kindern solche Drohmails schreibt. Aber ich denke, wir haben gut Chancen. Auf keinen Fall sollten wir uns das Wochenende vermiesen lassen.

LG
ClaM


----------



## Rena (28 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

War Vornamen heute, ist aber überall die gleiche Aufmachung.

LG Rena

Ich schicke sie dir, wenn ich das hinkriege. (Frauen und Technik)


----------



## Unregistriert (28 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Danke, hab sie soeben entdeckt und abgespeichert.


----------



## ClaM (28 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Rena schrieb:
			
		

> War Vornamen heute, ist aber überall die gleiche Aufmachung.
> 
> LG Rena
> 
> Ich schicke sie dir, wenn ich das hinkriege. (Frauen und Technik)



Danke, habe sie soeben entdeckt. 
LG
ClaM

PS. hatte mich vergessen, einzuloggen. Die Unregistrierte war ich.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

jetzt haben die ja auch vornamen-heute gelöscht....man man....also ich glaube ( vermute) wir werden alle demnächst in ruhe gelassen, spätestens nach dem anwaltsschreiben kommt nichts mehr. ich habe den erst gar nicht bekommen.


----------



## ici (28 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo,

Weil Ich nicht in Deutschland oder Osterreich wohne ist es fur mich schwer mit ein Verbraucherzentrale in Verbindung zu kommen. Für e-mail kontakt muss man ein Plz eingeben und die hab ich naturlich nicht. Fur mich ist es schwierig eine gute Brief auf Deutsch zu machen und die an die Bruder zu schikken.
Gibt es die Möglichkeit irgendwo Musterbriefe der Verbraucherzentrale im internet zu bekommen?

Danke für alle Hilfe
mfg


----------



## Unregistriert (28 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Also, ich hab mich da auch bei ********-heute angemeldet, bin aber minderjährig und meine Mutter weiß nix davon. Die haben mir erklärt ich soll ne Kopie meines Ausweises schiken. Das hab ich auch am Samstag vor, weiß aber net sooo genau ob ich das tun darf.... !!!! Können die damit vielleicht etwas gegen mich anrichten ?!?!?!?!  Zum Anwalt o. zur Verbraucherzentrale zu gehen ist ausgeschlossen, da in meinem Portmonei zurteit Ebbe herrscht und es eh grad mal für das Porto des Briefes mit der enthaltenen Kopie reicht....  Übrigens: Ich hatte auch einen Brief von einem O. irgendwas aus Osnabrück bekommen, ihr ANGEBLICHER Anwalt...!!!!  Wie erbärmlich und tief gesunken kann man nur sein, dass mann sein Geld mit [] verdienen muss.........    Ich hab aba trotzdem Schiss, ich will meiner Mum echt keine Probleme machen.... :-(

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Unregistriert (28 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

um gottes willen, schick keine kopie eines ausweises! lass dich nicht einschüchtern.


----------



## Reducal (28 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> um gottes willen, schick keine kopie eines ausweises! lass dich nicht einschüchtern.


Allerdings ist hinreichend bekannt, dass bei Minderjährigen die Forderung umgehend eingestellt wird.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Wieso darf ich denn keine Kopie meines Ausweises schiken ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

Ich weiß aber ansonsten keinen Ausweg. ist nur ne frage der zeit bis meine Mum einen Brief von deren [.......] Anwalts in die Finger bekommt....
_
Wort gelöscht MOD/BR_


----------



## Rena (28 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Erzähl deiner Mutter alles und zeige ihr die Mails und den Brief.Ich bin selber Mutter und helfe auch meiner Tochter. Ihr Kopf ist noch dran.Wegen dem Ausweis, mußt du selber wissen, aber mein Anwalt hat gesagt, nicht schicken.
Ich habe den Vertrag widerrufen und mehr kann ich nicht tun. Die Mails verschicken die trotzdem.
Also vertraue dich deiner Mutter an und zeige ihr das Forum, dann weiß sie, das du nicht alleine bist.

LG Rena


----------



## marcixx (28 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo zusammen... habe auch ein problem mit p2p-heute.com.!:wall: 
kann mich auch nicht daran erinnern mal auf der seite gewesen zu sein! Na jedenfalls kam zuerst die rechnung nach zwei wochen,habe sofort ne mail mit meiner rücktrittserklärung geschrieben,aber ohne erfolg.na und jetzt habe ich post von deren anwalt bekommen,soll 123€ zahlen,was kann ich machen??? soll ich zahlen,sind die im recht????
Bitte helft mir!!!
DANKE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reducal (28 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				marcixx schrieb:
			
		

> ...kann mich auch nicht daran erinnern mal auf der seite gewesen zu sein!
> 
> ...soll ich zahlen,sind die im recht????


Wenn Du nicht auf der Seite warst? Stell Dir vor, jemand hat deine Daten mal eben benutzt - würdest du dann immer noch zahlen wollen?


----------



## Rena (28 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Lese doch einfach mal ein paar Seiten hier im Forum, dann geht es dir bestimmt besser.

LG Rena


----------



## ClaM (29 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso darf ich denn keine Kopie meines Ausweises schiken ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Ich weiß aber ansonsten keinen Ausweg. ist nur ne frage der zeit bis meine Mum einen Brief von deren [.......] Anwalts in die Finger bekommt....
> _
> Wort gelöscht MOD/BR_




Ich muss Rena Recht geben. Gehe zu deiner Mutter und beichte ihr alles. Sie wird dir auf keinen Fall den Kopf abreißen, sondern hinter dir stehen. Und schicke um Himmelswillen keine Ausweiskopie !!!Und noch etwas- auf diese Seiten sind auch hunderte Erwachsene reingefallen, weil die Seiten einfach unübersichtlich sind und beabsichtigte versteckte Klauseln enthalten, wo kein Mensch durchblickt. 
Zeig deiner Mutter das Forum, sie wird sich um dich kümmern. 
Nochmal: Eine Beratung der Verbraucherzentrale kostet 6,00€.  Die Folgeberatung ist kostenlos !!! Wobei man nicht davon ausgeht, dass es eine Folgeberatung geben wird, da man - nachdem man einen Einschreibebrief an die Typen geschrieben hat - im Regelfall nichts mehr hört.

[......]

Auf diese Seiten solltest du auch nicht gehen :

[......]

Also keine Panik, lass dich nicht einschüchtern. Der Anwalt der Brüder ist [ edit]  sagte man mir bei der Beratung. Dort bekommst du auch einen Musterbrief, den du an die Brüder UND deren Anwalt schicken solltest.
Und nun - ab zu deiner Mam - sie ist für dich da, da geh ich 100%-tig von aus

_Kommerzielle Links entfernt. Nicht bewiesene Behauptung entfernt. Bei Behauptungen dieser Art bitte genaue Quelle angeben. Bitte Nutzungsbedingungen beachten. MOD/BR_


----------



## ClaM (29 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Richtig !! Das wäre ja wohl der Oberhammer.


----------



## ClaM (29 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso darf ich denn keine Kopie meines Ausweises schiken ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Ich weiß aber ansonsten keinen Ausweg. ist nur ne frage der zeit bis meine Mum einen Brief von deren [.......] Anwalts in die Finger bekommt....
> _
> Wort gelöscht MOD/BR_




Wenn du dich hier registrieren würdest, könnte ich dir eine Mail mit dem Musterbrief zukommen lassen.


----------



## drboe (29 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß aber ansonsten keinen Ausweg. ist nur ne frage der zeit bis meine Mum einen Brief von deren [.......] Anwalts in die Finger bekommt....


Angst ist ein schlechter Ratgeber. Soweit es sich um unberechtigte Forderungen handelt, allemal. Würdest Du gegenüber Deinen Eltern zu Strassenraub - Methode: "Handy her, oder Dir passiert etwas!" - schweigen? Nimm einmal an, jemand anders hat da Deine Daten eingetragen, aus Spaß. Der kann und konnte für Dich aber keinen Vertrag abschliessen. Willst Du dafür dann zahlen? Die werden nämlich nicht locker lassen und versuchen Dich mit Drohungen einzuschüchtern und zur Zahlung zu bewegen. Darauf basiert deren Geschäft! 

Wenn Du minderjährig bist, sind Deine Eltern Deine rechtlichen Vertreter. Geschäfte/Verträge dieses Umfanges - dazu zähle ich in gewisser Weise auch die Kommunikation mit dem Anwalt - darfst Du daher ohne deren Zustimmung gar nicht machen. Das wissen der Anwalt und die Firma auch sehr gut. M. E. machst Du Dir und Deinen Eltern mehr Ärger, wenn Du versuchst, dass Ganze ohne sie zu lösen. Was, wenn es um eine 10-, 100- oder 1.000-fach höhere Summe ginge? Würdest Du dann auch glauben, das Problem allein lösen zu können bzw. zahlen? Auf die Summe kommt es nun gar nicht an. Also gilt auch hier: nicht ohne meine Eltern!

Und denke daran: nicht Du musst beweisen, das Du deren Dienste nie geordert hast oder minderjährig bist. Die müssen im Streitfall beweisen, dass es einen gültigen Vertrag mit Dir gibt. Das ist, wenn Du minderjährig bist, aber ein völlig aussichtsloser Versuch. Ohne Zustimmung der Eltern ist der "Vertrag" nicht einmal das Schwarze unter den Fingernägeln wert. Die können sich das gern vor's Knie nageln. Also: der Mutter umgehend das Problem schildern, sie auf diese Seiten aufmerksam machen und den geldgierigen Fuzzis von den Eltern die Meinung geigen lassen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## ClaM (29 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Das sehe ich genauso. Du darfst keine Angst haben und dir vor allen Dingen keine Angst machen lassen. Damit du deinen Eltern gleich die entsprechende Info geben kannst, habe ich grade einen riesen Bericht eines Vaters (snake 5550 ) von 5 Töchtern gefunden. Er kämpft bis aufs Letzte gegen die Brüder. Lies den Bericht genau durch, besser, lass ihn auch deine Eltern lesen!

Quelle: http://www.netzwelt.de/forum/archive/index.php/t-37768-p-5.html

Und hier noch eine Pressemitteilung:
Quelle: Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband

http://www.vzbv.de/start/index.php?page=presse&bereichs_id=&themen_id=&mit_id=695&task=mit

_Statt des gesamten Textes Link zur vzbv.de gesetzt. MOD/BR_

Ich glaube, dass deine Eltern mit großem Interesse lesen werden.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Vielen Dank für die Ratschläge...!!!  Ich habe meiner Mutter davon erzählt und sie war gar net so sauer, wie ich befürchtet hatte. Sie hat gemeint, das könne jedem mal passieren...  Aufjedenfall hat sie vor demnächst zur Verbraucherzentrale zu gehen....  Als Journalistin hat sie auch schon von den Gebrüdern [.....] gehört.... (NICHTS POSITIVES...) Sie wird aba bestimmt keinen cent zahlen.

Noch ne Frage: Ist die Regisrierung hier WIRKLICH KOSTENLOS ?!?!?! Ich würde mir nämlich gerne mal diesen Musterbrief ansehen......

_Name entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Rena (29 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Na klar, das kostet hier nichts. Und du kannst viel lernen. Habe ich mit meinen 49 Jahren noch gelernt. Du gibst dir einen Namen für das Forum und los gehts.
Und siehst du, hab dir doch gesagt, deine Mutter hilft dir. Eine gute Mutter tut alles für ihr Kind. Versteht man aber immer erst, wenn man selber Kinder hat.War bei mir genauso. Also viel Spass hier im Forum.

LG Rena


----------



## friedenstaube :-) (29 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

@Clam: könntest du mir vielleicht diesen Musterbrief schicken ?!?! :smile:  
danke im voraus


----------



## ClaM (29 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				friedenstaube :-) schrieb:
			
		

> @Clam: könntest du mir vielleicht diesen Musterbrief schiken ?!?! :smile:
> danke im voraus




hab ich grade erledigt. Also dann mal ran an die Tastatur und Brief schreiben.
Siehste, ich hab doch gewusst, dass deine Mum nicht sauer ist. Und sie als Journalistin hat einige Möglichkeiten.....

Viel Erfolg - obwohl-- da du minderjährig bist, kann nichts passieren. Und allen anderen bestimmt auch nicht. Ich hab keine Angst mehr, zumal die ziemlich bekannt sind, sogar in der Schweiz und Österreich.

Schönes Wochenende:-p


----------



## marcixx (29 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

hallo zusammen, der anwalt von denen nervt ganz schön!will innerhalb von 10 tagen das geld haben (123€) ansonsten wird ein gerichtsverfahren eingeleitet! UND NU???? soll ich zurück schreiben,hat jemand ein Musterbrief oder so???


----------



## Wembley (29 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				marcixx schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen, der anwalt von denen nervt ganz schön!will innerhalb von 10 tagen das geld haben (123€) ansonsten wird ein gerichtsverfahren eingeleitet! UND NU???? soll ich zurück schreiben,hat jemand ein Musterbrief oder so???


 Erst einmal: Ruhe bewahren. Dann hast du behauptet, dich nicht daran erinnern zu können, auf der Seite gewesen zu sein. Auch wenn man auf so einer solchen Seite gewesen ist: Allein das Besuchen der Seite des jeweiligen Abo-Anbieters reicht nicht aus, um ein Vertragsverhältnis zu begründen. Da gehört schon mehr dazu. Näheres kannst du unter diesem Link erfahren:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131430#post131430

Wenn du Angaben gemacht hast, die du heute nicht mehr zuordnen kannst und du es nicht ausschließen kannst, dass es doch diese Seite gewesen sein könnte, kann dir dieser Link, der die Online-Abo-Problematik beleuchtet, weiterhelfen. 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

Alles genau durchlesen, dann bist du allgemein gesehen gut informiert. Vergleiche das dann mit deinem speziellen Fall und lies dir genau die anderen Meinungen Betroffener in diesem Thread durch.

Hier die sehr informative Meinung der Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein zum Thema:

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-sh.de/aktuelles/aktuell/aktuell06/InternetGratisangebote030406.htm

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## drboe (29 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				marcixx schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen, der anwalt von denen nervt ganz schön!will innerhalb von 10 tagen das geld haben (123€) ansonsten wird ein gerichtsverfahren eingeleitet! UND NU???? soll ich zurück schreiben,hat jemand ein Musterbrief oder so???


1. Entspann Dich! Die schon hier empfohlene Ruhe ist wirklich das Wichtigste. Wer überstürzt handelt macht Fehler. 

2. ein Strassenräuber würde auch versuchen Dir Angst zu machen, oder? Nun kann ein Anwalt natürlich nicht sagen: "Geld oder Leben!" So etwas macht nicht einmal der Anwalt von Vito Corleone . Statt dessen droht er Dir mit der Einleitung eines Gerichtsverfahrens. Das ist sozusagen die humane Variante von Drohungen, weil der Bedrohte dabei nicht fürchten muss sein Leben zu verlieren. 

Da den meisten Leuten so etwas noch nie passiert ist, fühlen sie sich reflexartig im Nachteil und fürchten weitere Unannehmlichkeiten, höhere Kosten usw. Aus diesen Befürchtungen heraus schleichen sich Überlegungen ein wie "vielleicht hat der recht?" Aus Angst vor möglichen Nachteilen zahlen dann einige Leute. Das Einzige, was dabei sicher ist: das Geld ist futsch! Die Geschäftsidee basiert m. E. darauf, dass sich immer wieder genügend Leute so unter Druck setzen lassen, dass sie zahlen. Angst verschafft Firma und Anwälten spudelnde Geldquellen. Und das muss wirklich nicht sein. 
Das Problem des Anwaltes: was, wenn er (bzw. eigentlich sein Mandant) nicht beweisen kann, dass der angebliche "Kunde" - Du - sich bei dem Dienst angemeldet hat? Dann würde er im Fall eines Prozesses nicht nur kein Geld bekommen, sondern auch noch erheblich Geld verlieren. Und das Problem des Nachweises besteht ganz ernsthaft. Er bzw. sein Mandant wird es sich also sehr überlegen, Dich zu verklagen, wenn er Dir nicht hieb- und stichfest nachweisen kann, dass Du Dich für den Dienst angemeldet hast. 

3. Was tun? Du musst ja wissen, ob Du Dich für den Dienst angemeldet hast oder nicht. Damit weisst Du auch, wie die Chancen stehen, Dir die Anmeldung nachzuweisen. 

a) Wenn Du Dich nicht für den Dienst angemeldet hast, so kannst Du das dem Anwalt mitteilen und  die Zahlung konsequent verweigern. Man zahlt ja nicht schon deshalb, nur weil man dazu energisch aufgefordert wird; außer bei den klassischen Straßenräubern, aber die bedrohen ja das Leben . Um eine finanzielle Forderung zu begleichen, muss die schon eine echte Basis haben. Es werden dann wohl noch eine Zeitlang ständig agressiver werdende Schreiben kommen, mehr wird vermutlich nicht passieren. Du musst lediglich aufpassen, ob einmal ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid oder gar eine Klageschrift kommt. In dem Fall musst Du reagieren und weisst: es wird ernst. 

b) Wenn Du Dich tatsächlich angemeldet hast, so kann es noch sein, dass Du über die Konsequenzen der Anmeldung getäuscht wurdest. Die Seiten solcher Anbieter sind häufig so gemacht, dass mancher glaubt, das würde nichts kosten. Die tatsächlichen Verhältnisse und Folgekosten sind sehr verklausoliert beschrieben, in den AGB versteckt und/oder so schwer leserbar, dass man die leicht übersieht. Hier im Forum kann man sich ja auch anmelden - und die Teilnahme ist wirklich ohne jeden Hintergedanken für jeden völlig kostenlos (außer für die Betreiber Heiko und Sascha, die jeden Monat sehen müssen, wo die Kohle für den Serverbetrieb herkommt). Im Falle solcher Täuschung könnte ein erster Weg zur örtlichen Verbraucherzentrale, ein zweiter zu einem Anwalt führen. Da wirst Du hören, wie Du vorgehen kannst.

c) Wenn Du Dich tatsächlich angemeldet hast und Dir die Konsequenzen klar waren, dann musst Du damit leben. Du kannst kündigen, bist aber Dein Geld los.

Für alle Fälle gibt es hier genügend Lesestoff. Lies das in Ruhe und reagiere auf keinen Fall überstürzt. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (29 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				marcixx schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen, der anwalt von denen nervt ganz schön!will innerhalb von 10 tagen das geld haben (123€) ansonsten wird ein gerichtsverfahren eingeleitet! UND NU???? soll ich zurück schreiben,hat jemand ein Musterbrief oder so???



Dann soll der [edit] doch mal einleiten, wenn er sich traut !

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## ici (29 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo Leute,

Kan jemand mich erklaren was die Bruder machen konnen gegen Persone wie ich die nicht in Deutschland / Osterreich oder Schweiz wohnen?
Und was Ich machen kann weil ich naturlich nicht eine Verbraucherzentrale habe oder Anwalt mit Deutsches Recht unterricht.
Nochmals bitte Ich ob es irgendwo Deutsche Musterbriefe zu finden sein im Internet.
Ich bin auf die Seite www.f.........-heute.com gewesen aber es war fur mich unklar das es um ein abo handelte. hab auf die seite auch nicht gefunden was ich brauchen konnte und bin nach einigen minuten wieder raus gegangen.

gruss.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2006)

*Hilfe!!*

hallo,
folgendes problem: 
ich hab heut ne email gekriegt, in der steht, ich hab mich angeblich bei *-heute.com angemeldet. ich kann mich nicht erinnern, das ich das getan hätte! und wenn, dann hab ich sicher nicht meinen echten namen und adresse eingegeben. dann steht da noch, ich müsste eine rechnung über 84 euro an die überweisen! und wenn ich es nicht tun würde, würden sie über eine bestimmte nummer meine adresse rausfinden und mich anzeigen! helft mir bitte!

_  Beitrag editiert. Bitte Nutzungsbedingungen beachten. * BT/MOD*_


----------



## rolf76 (29 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				ici schrieb:
			
		

> Und was Ich machen kann weil ich naturlich nicht eine Verbraucherzentrale habe oder Anwalt mit Deutsches Recht unterricht.
> Nochmals bitte Ich ob es irgendwo Deutsche Musterbriefe zu finden sein im Internet.


Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos findest Du unter Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos (blaue Schrift anklicken).

und auch grundsätzliche Überlegungen zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten (unter "Und was mache ich jetzt?").

Ein angeblich von einer Verbraucherzentrale für Fälle einer ungewollten Inanspruchnahme von Internet-Serviceleistungen entworfenes Musterschreiben, wurde hier veröffentlicht:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?p=142516&postcount=76

Zu den "...-heute"-Seiten siehe auch die Tips von RA "Tom":
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=143863#post143863


----------



## BenTigger (29 April 2006)

*AW: Hilfe!!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> folgendes problem:
> ich hab heut ne email gekriegt, in der steht, ich hab mich angeblich bei *-heute.com angemeldet. ...... helft mir bitte!



Die Hilfe ist ganz einfach: lies ab hier alles durch und schon ist dir geholfen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=39103


Wenn ich hier sehe, wie oft gefragt wird, ob einem jemand helfen kann oder was man tun soll, wundert mich gar nicht mehr, das die solch einen Erfolg mit den *.heute Seiten haben. Es liest erstmal kaum einer, sondern tippt gleich los.:cry:


----------



## Rena (29 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Da muß ich Ben Tigger recht geben. Hier steht auf inzwischen 85 Seiten alles, was man wissen muß. Als ich als Gast hierher kam, habe ich auch erst nur mal gelesen. Dann habe ich mich registriert und verfolge das Ganze.Und es hat mir viel geholfen.Mehr wie Ruhe bewahren kann man nicht.

LG Rena


----------



## marcixx (29 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

danke für eure unterstützung,also mal abwarten was kommt! hat jemand eine idee oder ein musterbrief den ich zum anwalt schicken kann??? wäre echt super nett..... mfg:-p


----------



## ClaM (30 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				ici schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Kan jemand mich erklaren was die Bruder machen konnen gegen Persone wie ich die nicht in Deutschland / Osterreich oder Schweiz wohnen?
> Und was Ich machen kann weil ich naturlich nicht eine Verbraucherzentrale habe oder Anwalt mit Deutsches Recht unterricht.
> ...



[......] Aber lies bitte die hier schon eingegangenen Beiträge. Ich finde es völlig sinnlos, alles noch einmal haarklein zu erklären, da du ALLES WAS DU WISSEN MUSST, hier findest.

_Satz wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (30 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

hallo!

ich hatte mich bei rauchen-heute angemeldet.
ich bin 13 jahre. in unserem schulbuch der 3 klasse gymnasium wurde werbung für rauchen-heute gemacht weil wir den auftrag haten eine erörterung über nichtraucher zu schreiben. also registrierte ich mich dort und schrieb meine erörterung. das war vor 2 wochen . jetzt kam ne mail das ich 84€ zahlen muss.man muss ein jahr im voraus 7€ mal 12. jetzt sah ich auch das laufzeit 24 monate ist. also muss ich dann nächstes jahr wieder 84€ zahlen.  ich hatte die agbs auch nicht gelesen.2mal 84€ zu zahlen bin ich nicht bereit. hatte im vertrag alles richtig angegeben ausser alter. da gab ich 21.10.1987 an. also hab ich im vertrag gelogen und jetzt´wissen meine mutter und ich nicht ob wir unseren anwalt einschalten sollen. bitte helft mir!!


----------



## sascha (30 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



> in unserem schulbuch der 3 klasse gymnasium wurde werbung für rauchen-heute gemacht weil wir den auftrag haten eine erörterung über nichtraucher zu schreiben.



Hast du mal den genauen Titel dieses Schulbuchs, aus welchem Verlag das ist, und in welchem Bundesland das eingesetzt wird?


----------



## drboe (30 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> ich hatte mich bei rauchen-heute angemeldet.
> ich bin 13 jahre. in unserem schulbuch der 3 klasse gymnasium wurde werbung für rauchen-heute gemacht weil wir den auftrag haten eine erörterung über nichtraucher zu schreiben. also registrierte ich mich dort und schrieb meine erörterung. das war vor 2 wochen . jetzt kam ne mail das ich 84€ zahlen muss.man muss ein jahr im voraus 7€ mal 12. jetzt sah ich auch das laufzeit 24 monate ist. also muss ich dann nächstes jahr wieder 84€ zahlen.  ich hatte die agbs auch nicht gelesen.2mal 84€ zu zahlen bin ich nicht bereit. hatte im vertrag alles richtig angegeben ausser alter. da gab ich 21.10.1987 an. also hab ich im vertrag gelogen und jetzt´wissen meine mutter und ich nicht ob wir unseren anwalt einschalten sollen. bitte helft mir!!


Wenn Du hier ein wenig liest, dann erfährst Du auch, dass Minderjährige keinen Abo-Vertrag schliessen können. Ob der nun pro Jahr 1 EUR oder 84 EUR kostet. Die Lüge bezgl. des Alters bleibt folgenlos. Der Anbieter muss eben auf andere Weise dafür sorgen, dass man seinen Dienste erst ab 18 nutzen kann/darf. Z. B. per Postident-Verfahren. 
Ein Vertrag mit einem Minderjährigen ist "schwebend unwirksam" solange, bis ein Erziehungsberechtigter dem zustimmt. Teilt der statt dessen mit, dass die Einwilligung zum Vertrag nicht gegeben wird, dann hat der Vertragspartner Pech, keinen Vertrag und bekommt daher natürlich auch kein Geld. Vermutlich wird er das zunächst nicht wahrhaben wollen und böse Briefe schreiben. Das ist dann sein Problem und man muss auf die nicht antworten.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Unregistriert (30 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

aber wie sag ich bzw meine mutter das der firma?


----------



## Unregistriert (30 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

hallo! ich hab mir die GANZEN posts jetzt alle durchgelesen... 
ich bin 15 und auch auf ***-heute.com reingefallen... ich hatte mir nix dabei gedacht mich dort anzumelden, weil stand: alles gratis!! das war vor etwa 2 monaten. auf jeden fall hab ich dann gestern ne email gekriegt mit der rechnung über 84 euro! ich war erstmal total geschockt, ich konnte mich nicht erinnern mich dort angemeldet zu haben. bin dann auf das forum hier gestossen, und jetzt weiss ich, das ich auf keinen fall zahlen werde!! (hat ich eh nich vor) nachdem ich das forum durchhatte, hab ich gleich ne antwortemail geschrieben, das ich das nicht wusste das mit dem vertrag und so, das das nirgendwo stand, und wenn ich es gewusst hätte, mich da sicher nicht angemeldet hätte! mal sehn wann ne antwort kommt. 
die haben von mir auf jeden fall nur die ip und emailaddresse, ich hab sonst alles falsch angegeben. und ich wohn in der schweiz. da müsste ich doch von briefen über die post verschont bleiben oder? und wenn die bloss emails schicken, passiert hoffentlich auch nix... naja, würde mich über eine antwort freuen.. lg ich


----------



## Wembley (30 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> aber wie sag ich bzw meine mutter das der firma?


Das ist allgemein gesehen das geringste Problem. Wenn man weiß, worum es geht, dies in eigenen Worten einfach schriftlich darlegen. Da braucht man sich nicht um eine spezielle Form zu kümmern. Ist nichts anderes, als wenn man z.B. einer Zeitung mitteilen will, dass man ein Abo nicht mehr haben will. Die Wege, diese Information der Firma zukommen zu lassen sind die üblichen. Man soll sich den auswählen, der einem am liebsten ist.

Aber was mich und sicher auch einige andere noch interessieren würde: Wie war das nun wirklich mit dem Schulbuch? Kannst du da konkrete Angaben machen?

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Unregistriert (30 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

in unserm schulbuch wurde uns eine erörterung über rauchen gezeigt. darin stand u.a das man infos auf w*w.rauchen.de bekommen kann.


----------



## rolf76 (30 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> in unserm schulbuch wurde uns eine erörterung über rauchen gezeigt. darin stand u.a das man infos auf www.rauchen.de bekommen kann.


Und wie heißt dieses Schulbuch? Welcher Verlag? Welches Land? Geht das nicht etwas genauer?


----------



## Unregistriert (30 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo,


wichtige Frage:

Ich hab den gleichen Brief von denen bekommen, mit Aktivierungscode etc.


War mir 100% davon nicht im Klaren und hab mir auch schon privaten Rechtsbeistand geholt.

Gibt es noch andere Seiten als

www.hau_ sarbeiten-heute.com die mit denen kooperieren?

Bin mir absolut sicher dass ich zwar den Bestäötigungslink bestätigt habe aber nicht über die obige Seite auf die gekommen bin!


Wo habt Ihr euch denn registriert um von denen diese email zu bekommen?


----------



## dvill (30 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> in unserm schulbuch wurde uns eine erörterung über rauchen gezeigt. darin stand u.a das man infos auf www.rauchen.de bekommen kann.


Jetzt kommt es noch auf das Erscheinungsjahr an: "www.rauchen.de wurde verkauft".
So oder so gehören veränderliche Links nicht in Schulbücher. Kannst Du bitte das Buch konkret benennen?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (30 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Die "feinen" Unterschiede nach einem Eignerwechsel bei Domains begreifen andere auch nicht.

Ein weiteres Beispiel.

Als Literaturhinweis auf einer Schulseite.

In einer Literaturliste.

Und bei der VHS Hagen.

Hallo, aufwachen! Hier besteht dringender Handlungsbedarf.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## drboe (30 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> aber wie sag ich bzw meine mutter das der firma?


Schriftlich, z. B. per Mail? 

Erwarte hier bitte keine Formulierungshilfe. Das verhindert ein Gesetz aus der Nazizeit. Im Grunde kommt es auch nicht darauf an, wie es formuliert wird, solange nur deutlich wird, dass der Erziehungsberechtigte dem Vertrag, den das Kind geschlossen hat, nicht zustimmt. Das muss man nicht begründen. Wenn man will, reicht da folglich ein einziger Satz. Der ist auch nicht schwerer als in einem normalen Deutschaufsatz zu Papier gebracht. Mehr zu schreiben lohnt sich eigentlich nicht. Die kennen ihr Geschäft und wissen, dass sie keine Chance haben - werden es aber ggf. dennoch mit frechen Schreiben versuchen. Auf die noch kommenden Schreiben dann zu antworten, nachdem man dem Vertrag die Grundlage genbommen hat, lohnt in der Regel auch nicht. Aber wenn man Spaß an der Art von Brieffreundschaft hat, dann kann man sich das natürlich antun. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## drboe (30 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, aufwachen!


Schon eine Weck-Mail versendet? Dass eine Uni Promotion für die Seite macht, das hat etwas. Brrr!

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (30 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Die "Altverlinkung"  hat ein erschreckendes Ausmaß 

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q="rauchen.de"&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=

cp


----------



## Unregistriert (30 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

sbx verlag, österreich


----------



## dvill (30 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Die Schulbuchverlage und Lehrer können sich nicht herausreden, nichts gewusst zu haben.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Wembley (30 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> sbx verlag, österreich


Danke. Hilft ein wenig weiter. Jetzt sag uns bitte noch, wie der Titel des Buches ist: Vielleicht  "Deutschstunde 3" oder hat das Buch einen anderen Titel? Auf welcher Seite genau steht das?

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Unregistriert (30 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

ja deutschstunde 3 hab das buch jetzt leider nicht da sonst könnte ich euch mehr sagen


----------



## Unregistriert (30 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

es steht nicht genau rauchen-heute.de sondern rauchen.de aber wenn man dann rauchen.de ins i-net einegibt kommt man sofort auf rauchen-heute.de
am diestag kann ich euch mehr infos gebn

_Links deaktiviert MOD/BR_


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die älteste Erwähnung der Domain in meinem Archiv ist der Klostermaier-Report, Stand 23.2.2004 ("Die hohe Kunst des Suma-Spammens")
Im Forum von Rauchen wurden die neuen Inhaber erstmals am 16.2.04 erwähnt.

Da hatten die vom Schulbuch wohl keine Chance - aber anhand des Beispiels lassen sich gleich mehrere Dinge thematisieren:
1. Vorsicht vor links in Schulbüchern 
2. Vorsicht vor Abz*ern
3. "Medienpädagogik": Internetkompetenz, s.a.
http://www.taschengeldgangster.de/

Manche Entwicklungen im Internet kann man allein an diesem Beispiel schön erläutern, wenn man das whois noch dazu nimmt...


----------



## CHixxo (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Schönen guten Morgen alle zusammen,

ich hab ja versprochen, mich wieder zu melden, sobald es was Neues bei mir gibt. 
Nun, jetzt hat praktisch einen Monat Funkstille zwischen mir und unsern aller Lieblingsbrüder geherrscht. Ich dachte eigentlich fast schon, die haben gecheckt, dass mein Name und meine Anschrift der letzte Müll sind, aber dem war nicht so...
Denn jetzt haben die mir doch nochmal ne Mahnung geschickt, ich soll bis zum Freitag die 84 € zahlen, sonst schickt mir Mr. T einen seiner Briefe. Ich habe mir die Sache nochmal gründlich durch den Kopf gehen lassen, habe überlegt, ob ich nicht doch lieber zahlen sollte, hab mir Zeit genommen, darüber nachzudenken, hab's noch zweimal vorsichtshalber duchdacht, und kam nach 4 Sekunden zum Entschluss, nach wie vor net zu zahlen.

Wie ich einige Seiten vorher schon gelesen habe, gibt es einige Leute im Forum, denen es genauso geht wie ich: Falscher Name, Falsche Adresse.
Gibt es hier faktisch einen Fall im Forum, wo die überhaupt schon einmal in der Lage waren, die Adresse mittels der IP herauszufinden? Ich fänd's ziemlich lustig, wenn Mr. T einen Brief ernsthaft versucht, einen Brief an DIE Anschrift zu senden...^^


----------



## Rapunzel025 (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

soll er doch schreiben und ihn schicken wenn er eh ned ankommt, ists ja eh egal!

HAb hute auch ne mahnung bekommen de können sie sich sparen muß nur mei oma vorwarnen sonst kriegt de an anfall wenn der zweite anwaltsbbrief kommt!


----------



## Rena (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Kann mir nochmal jemand den Link schicken, wegen den Minderjährigen ?
Meine Tochter hat mir gerade erzählt, das ihre Freundin auf einer dieser bekannten Seiten gelandet ist. Ich habe ihr geraten, es den Eltern zu erzählen. Den empfehle ich dann dieses Forum. Hat mir bisher nur geholfen.

LG Rena


----------



## Wembley (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Rena schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir nochmal jemand den Link schicken, wegen den Minderjährigen ?
> Meine Tochter hat mir gerade erzählt, das ihre Freundin auf einer dieser bekannten Seiten gelandet ist. Ich habe ihr geraten, es den Eltern zu erzählen. Den empfehle ich dann dieses Forum. Hat mir bisher nur geholfen.
> 
> LG Rena



Siehe hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131430#post131430
unter der Überschrift "Können sich Minderjährige für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?"
Der Standpunkt der Verbraucherzentrale Berlin zu manchen netten Mails:
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-berlin.de/vz/html/modules/xfsection/article.php?articleid=460

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Rena (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Danke Wembley

LG Rena


----------



## cashpower (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Gabs vielleicht auch einen Screenshot von der Startseite von  w*w.tattoo-heute.com  ?

Meine Tochter ist drauf reingefallen, sie ist zwar nicht minderjährig.
Sie sagt, die Klausel mit den 7 Euro und dem Abo hat damals  nicht auf der Seite gestanden, sonst hätte sie sich im Leben nie eingetragen.  Die SEite ist also im Nachhinein verändert worden.
Sie ist in der Ausbildung und könnte das Geld nicht aufbringen.
Nun habe ich mir die mails angesehen, die sie bekam, sie versicherte mir, nie den Aktivierungslink angeklickt zu habe,
Damit hat noch nicht mal eine Überprüfung der mailadresse stattgefunden, an die die Zugangsdaten geschickt wurden. Ich habe nun (von einer anderen email aus) Widerspruch gegen die REchnung eingelegt mit der Aufforderung mir alle relevanten und aussagekräftigen Unterlagen zukommen zu lassen, die die gültige Anmeldung Überprüfung der emailadresse, FReischaltung etc nachweisen.
Ich werde noch einen Einschreibebrief hinschicken mit der gleichen Forderung und dem Widerspruch.
Muss ich sonst noch auf etwas achten?


----------



## Reducal (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				cashpower schrieb:
			
		

> Gabs vielleicht auch einen Screenshot von der Startseite von  w*w.tattoo-heute.com  ? Die SEite ist also im Nachhinein verändert worden.


Ja, das Layout der Seite wurde vor einigen Wochen geändert. Einen Screenshot von tattoo-heute habe ich bislang noch nicht gesehen. Aber gucke mal > HIER <, das Layout war in den Goldgräberzeiten eigentlich bei allen Seiten gleich, nur das Thema rollierte.


			
				cashpower schrieb:
			
		

> ...sie versicherte mir, nie den Aktivierungslink angeklickt zu habe, Damit hat noch nicht mal eine Überprüfung der mailadresse stattgefunden, an die die Zugangsdaten geschickt wurden.


Eine Plausibilitätsprüfung der angegebenen E-Mailadresse hat für den ausgelösten Vertrag beim Anbeiter keine Bedeutung. Der "vermeintliche" Vertrag wurde bereits mit dem Befüllen der Felder durch den Nutzer und dem "Klick" auf anmelden eingesetzt. Dabei war es dem Anbieter gleich, ob der "Kunde" auch den Aktivierungslink oder den auf ein Handy gesendeten PIN nutzte.


----------



## dvill (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Die vorstehende Kommentierung ist mindestens missverständlich. Es liest sich wie Anbieter-Propaganda zur Einschüchterung. Ratschläge und Wertungen, die von Betroffenen mit einem Tag Forumserfahrung nicht oder nur falsch verstanden werden können, sollte man lieber unterlassen.

Uneingeschränkt geraten werden kann zum Studium der Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos sowie zum Gang zu einer Verbraucherberatung oder zum Anwalt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## JuergenAndree (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo,

ich hab bereits vor geraumer Zeit hier gepostet, das meine Lebensgefährtin ebenfalls auf basteln-he...com herein gefallen ist.

Nach der Rechnung kam eine Zahlungserinnering (Mahnung) und danach erst einmal lange nichts. Hab gehofft das die Jungs nun wegen der Verbraucherzentralen und Medienberichterstattungen die Leute in Ruhe lassen, die sich auf den alten Seiten angemeldet hatten, aber dem nicht so. Letzten Donnerstag flatterte dann das berühmte Schreiben des Herrn. T. ins Haus.

Ich hatte damals (direkt nach erhalt der Rechnung) den Brüdern ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein bezüglich Widerruf etc. geschickt. Auf dieses Schreiben gab es natürlich absolut keine Reaktion. Nun hab ich dem Anwalt eine Email geschickt. indem ich nochmals darauf hingewiesen habe, das die Forderung nicht existiert, da zum einen kein rechtsgültiger Vertrag zustande gekommen ist und zweitens ich rechtzeitig Widerrufen habe, da die Widerrufsfrist nicht zwei Wochen, sondern viel länger besteht, da man nicht richtig darüber informiert wurde. 

Mal schauen was da nun noch weiter kommt, wenn denn überhaupt etwas kommt. Aus Sicherheitsgründen hatte ich damals (6.3.) die Webseite gespeichert.

Würde mich freuen, mal ne Zwischenbilanz von Leuten zu hören, die ebenfalls ein Schreiben von Herrn T. bekommen haben. Am besten mit Datum des Schreibens und der Zahlungsfrist.
Habt ihr darauf geantwortet und auch wieder etwas gehört ?

Schreibt doch mal eure Erfahrungen weiter. Bisher schreibt jeder nur, das er nen Schreiben von Herrn T. bekommen hat. Weiter aber nichts. 
Also mal bitte ne Liste zusammen führen, wann was kam, damit allen anderen hier nen Überblick gegeben wird.

Gruß, Jürgen


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo, ich habe heute die erste E-mail mit der Zahlungsaufforderung über die 84 Euro bekommen. Ich muss sagen, ich bin mir überhaupt keiner Schuld bewusst, irgendeinen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag abgeschlossen zu haben! Jetzt ist auf der Homepage von www.songtexte-....de ja der Vermerk über die 7 Euro monatlich gemacht, aber ich bin mir zu 99 % sicher, dass bei irgendeiner Anmeldung, die ich getätigt habe, nichts von diesen Kosten stand. Hab schon viel in diesem Forum über diese Leute gelesen und halte es für richtig, nicht zu zahlen und abzuwarten. Habe denen meinen Widerruf heute per E-Mail geschickt, da ich unter meinen E-Mails auch keine Mail zur endgültigen Anmeldung gefunden habe, so dass die Widerrufsfrist ja eingehalten sein müsste! In der Rechnung steht zwar, dass ich schonmal eine E-Mail von denen bestätigt hätte, aber das denke ich nicht, zumindest keine, die Kosten mit sich gebracht hätte.

Ist dieses Verhalten angebracht? Sollte man sich in solchen Fällen bei der Verbraucherzentrale melden und kann ich davon ausgehen, dass ich keine Antwort-E-Mail von denen auf meine beiden erhalten werde??

Für Antworten wäre ich sehr dankbar!!

Lg


----------



## Rena (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Meine Tochter bekam am Samstag den Brief vom RA . Sie soll bis zum 7.5. zahlen. Ich reagiere darauf aber nicht, denn die reagieren auch nicht auf meine Mails und Einschreibebrief.
Also bleibt ruhig und wartet ab, hat mir jedenfalls mein Anwalt empfohlen.

LG Rena


----------



## marcixx (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

hallo muß bis zu 06.10. 123 € zahlen,schreibt der anwalt! was kann ich dagegen tun,bin natürlich nicht bereit zu zahlen! gibt es so etwas wie ein *MUSTERBRIEF* für den anwalt??? *BITTE UM HILFE!!!!!!*  :cry:


----------



## Wembley (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				marcixx schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es so etwas wie ein *MUSTERBRIEF* für den anwalt???


 Was es nicht gibt, ist der ultimative Musterbrief, der den Anwalt dazu bewegt, dir die Forderungen zu erlassen. Das ist nämlich ein Mitgrund, warum die xxx-heute-Threads hier oder in anderen Foren solche Dimensionen annehmen. Wichtige Infos habe ohnehin ich dir schon gegeben:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=144814#post144814

Aber ganz egal, was du ihm mitteilst: du hast keine Garantie, dass der Anwalt auf dein Schreiben eingeht oder dich gar in Ruhe lässt. Wichtig ist, dass du informiert bist, worum es geht, damit du die manchmal nicht sehr liebevoll geschriebenen Briefe des Anwalts besser einschätzen kannst. Sonst bleibt halt nur der Weg zur Verbraucherschutzzentrale oder zum Anwalt.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## sascha (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Freund T. hat vor dem langen Wochenende einen dicken Stapel Formbriefe unterschrieben und zur Post gebracht. Hier liegen mittlerweile etliche Kopien rum (Dank an alle für die Zusendung). Viel mehr wird jetzt wohl nicht mehr kommen. Ich persönlich glaube nicht, dass die Herrschaften ihr Geschäftsmodell freiwillig von einem Gericht durchleuchten lassen möchten...


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

hallo, 

habe am samstag auch eine rechnung von p2p bekommen. da ich nicht mehr genau wusste, ob ich mich nicht tatsächlich irgendwo versehentlich angemeldete, habe ich versucht dort anzurufen. den euro hätte ich mir auch sparen können. bin dann auf dieses forum gestoßen und werde jetzt natürlich nichts zahlen. ich schrieb eine email mit anfechtung/wiederruf etc. und eine strafanzeige für die staatsanwaltschaft wegen versuchten betrugs. 

vielleicht hilft das ja was, wenn nicht kann ich als angehender jurist zumindest schon mal ein bißchen üben.

danke nochmals an die admins


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo,
habe bei diesem Thread nur 15 Seiten geschafft zu lesen, aber das reicht allemal um diese fadenscheinigen Personen einschätzen zu können.
Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle herzlichst für alle Tips bedanken, die mich sehr über meine eigene Dummheit hinweggetröstet haben  (ich sach nur: p2p)

Interessant ist aber, dass sämtliche komischen Dinge, die in diesem Forum mittlerweile beschrieben wurden (angefangen beim Layout der Site, Erscheinen und Verschwinden von Kostenhinweisen, googlen mit Firmenadresse zwecks Hausbetrachtung, Hinweise auf Formfehler, was weiß ich nicht noch alles...) aktuell nicht mehr bestehen. 
Die scheinen sehr schlau zu sein und auch in diesem Forum zu lesen...

Mach es übrigens auch wie alle hier, Einspruch eingelegt wegen Irreführung, nicht zahlen, aussitzen!!!
(bei mir war der Fall, dass ich ursprünglich eine ganz andere URL eingegeben hatte, und nur, weil ich die Domain von .com auf .de vertauscht hatte, auf diese tolle -heute-Site unbemerkt weitergeleitet wurde)

Grüße an alle Mitleidenden. Zita2


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant ist aber, dass sämtliche komischen Dinge, die in diesem Forum mittlerweile beschrieben wurden (angefangen beim Layout der Site, Erscheinen und Verschwinden von Kostenhinweisen, googlen mit Firmenadresse zwecks Hausbetrachtung, Hinweise auf Formfehler, was weiß ich nicht noch alles...) aktuell nicht mehr bestehen.
> Die scheinen sehr schlau zu sein und auch in diesem Forum zu lesen...


Die mögen gelesen haben. Sich  fast freiwillig dazu zu entscheiden, etwas rechtskonformer 
aufzutreten,  hat wohl dies bewirkt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=39820
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40010
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40035

cp


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo,

wir haben auch eine Rechnung bekommen. Mein Mann soll angeblich auf der Seite p2p gewesen sein. Eine Aktivierungsmail hat er nie bekommen. Rechnung kam am 05.03. Daraufhin wurde per E-Mail widerrufen und am 15.03. das ganze nochmal per Einschreiben/Rückschein. Kurze Zeit später kam dann die Nachricht das die Widerrufsfrist abgelaufen ist aber die Nachweise dafür, dass ein Vertrag abgeschlossen wurde, haben wir nicht erhalten. Die hatten wir nämlich angefordert. Dann die Mahnung mit Zahlungsfrist bis zum 29.03. und dann am Samstag das Schreiben vom Herrn T. daraufhin sind wir dann gestern zur Polizei und haben auch endlich Anzeige erstattet wegen Betrug und Nötigung. Lt. Aussage der Polizei werden alle Anzeigen, die gegen die Herren erstattet werden nach Büttelborn zur Dienststelle gesendet und es ist nur EIN Ermittlungsverfahren. Herr T. bekommt von uns diese Woche noch ein Einschreiben wo wir den Widerruf hinterpacken und ihm ebenfalls mitteilen, dass kein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist. Sollte danach noch was kommen, geht das ganze an unseren Anwalt.

Ciao
Anja


----------



## Insider (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Anja schrieb:
			
		

> Lt. Aussage der Polizei werden alle Anzeigen, die gegen die Herren erstattet werden nach Büttelborn zur Dienststelle gesendet und es ist nur EIN Ermittlungsverfahren.


Das ist falsch! Die sachbearbeitende Dienststelle ist in Rüsselsheim und jedes einzelne Verfahren wird dort als solches behandelt - es gibt keine gesammelte Ermittlung.


----------



## Rena (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Herr T. hatte wohl letzte Woche viel Zeit, denn die meisten User bekamen am Samstag einen Brief von ihm.Ich antworte ihm nicht, kommt sowieso nichts bei raus, außer die vorgefertigten Briefe und Mails. Man hat ja auch noch ein bischen etwas anderes zu tun.Bleibt einfach ruhig und wartet es ab. Die wollen doch was von uns und wir nichts von denen.

LG Rena


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

mir ist auch derselbe mist passiert...diese 84 Euro geschichte!!
wie ich sehe gibts bereits viele Opfer!
alleine ist's schwierig gegen diese A.. vorzugehen aber zusammen wird es schon einfacher!
ich denke an sammelklage oder zum beispiel an die Sendung "Kassensturz" (die
sorgen dafür, dass skandale aufgedeckt werden)
ansonsten hab ich noch ne nummer 044253*** (diese Nummer kann man bei rechtsfragen wählen, wenn man nicht weiß, wie man vorgehen soll)
ich hoffe schwer, dass wir diese V...fertig machen können/ stoppen können
viel glück allen machts gut

_Nummer anonymisiert, bevor nicht ersichtlich ist, wem die gehört modaction _


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke an sammelklage


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882

wie oft kommt noch jemand mit dem Unwort an  

cp


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hi, ich habe heute ne Mahnung von dem Anwalt der [...........] bekommen. Darin werden jetz 123€ für die Anmeldung auf vornamen-heute.com verlangt! Hab dieses Forum grade entdeck als ich rausfinden wollte ob sich nochmehr Leute über solche Mahnungen wundern.
Jedenfalls wird da gedroht dass die das gerichtlich geltend machen wollen ich ich nich bis zum 12.05.2006 bezahlt hab. Werde selbstverständlich nichts bezahlen! Wie sieht es bei euch aus, ist es schon zu einem Verfahren gekommen und wie ist es ausgegangen? Was kann ich tun?

_Zwei Wörter wegen rechtlicher Bedenken gelöscht. MOD/BR_


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es bei euch aus, ist es schon zu einem Verfahren gekommen und wie ist es ausgegangen?


Wenn du gründlich lesen würdest, würdest du sehen, dass es noch nie ein "Verfahren" gegeben hat.
Es würde mich schwer wundern, wenn es je dazu käme. 

cp


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hi an alle,

leider leider bin ich auch von dem Fall betroffen :-( normalerweise les ich mir immer alles durch aber in aller Hektik hab ich mich damals Mitte März auf vornamen-heute.com angemeldet, um Details über den Namen eines Neugeborenen rauszufinden.

Am 01.04. kam dann die E-Mail mit der ersten Rechnung 84€... hab dann in anderen Foren herumgestöbert und jeder hat gesagt, er zahlt das nicht usw. hab dann auch denen geschrieben dass ich widerufe und paar Paragraphen miteingebracht usw. und bis zum heutigen Tag kam nix mehr (hab mich schon gefreut - zu früh gefreut) :-((((((

Was mach ich jetzt bloß ??? Zahl ich tatsächlich die 84€??? Leider kann ich mir nix erlauben bezüglich SCHUFA oder sonstigem, da ich Bankmitarbeiter bin und das echt schlecht kommen würde. Meine Eltern wissen auch noch nix davon - am besten gehe ich nächste Woche zur Polizei oder gleich zum Rechtsanwalt, was meint ihr???

Würde mich über eure Erfahrungsberichte und Antworten freuen.

Liebe Grüße

Melli )

_Link deaktiviert MOD/BR_


----------



## sascha (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



> Würde mich über eure Erfahrungsberichte und Antworten freuen.



Wieso "würdest"? 899 Erfahrungsberichte findest du schon allein dadurch, dass du hier einfach mal liest...


----------



## dinodino (3 Mai 2006)

*A. u s.  Gbr = HILFEEEEE*

*tief durchatmen*

Hallo allerseites,

ich habe echt ein ziemliches Problem. Am 19.2.06 hat ein Freund von mir auf der suche nach eine passenden Reiseroute sich beim Portal  w*w.routenplanung-heute.de  angemeldet. Einige Tage (20-Tage genau) belamm Er eine Rechnung in Höhe von 84€ für ein Jahresabo zugesendet, da er innerhalb der Frist von 14-Tagen sich nicht abgemeldet hatte. Jedoch stabd NIE etwas von Abo oder 14-tägiger Frist auf der Webseite. In der Rechnung stand zudem, dass sich im Falle des Verzugs ein Inkassobüre "sich darum kümmern würde". Mein Kollege hat auch diese Rechnung kopfschüttelnd weggelegt und schlichtweg ignoriert. 

Vor einigen Tagen bekam er nun ein Schreien von der Anwaltskanzlei w*w.forderungseinzug.de , die Ihn darauf hinweist zu zahlen + einer Geschäftsgebühr von 39€, also insgesamt 123 €...

WAS SOLLEN WIR TUN?!?!?!?!?!

_Namen gelöscht, Links deaktiviert, Posting an bestehenden Thread  angehängt
 siehe  NUB http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php modaction _


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: A. u s.  Gbr = HILFEEEEE*



			
				dinodino schrieb:
			
		

> WAS SOLLEN WIR TUN?!?!?!?!?!



Lesen, hier ist alles bereits  zigmal durchgekaut 

cp


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=144929#post144929


			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> hallo!
> 
> ich hatte mich bei rauchen-heute angemeldet.
> ich bin 13 jahre. in unserem schulbuch der 3 klasse gymnasium wurde werbung für rauchen-heute gemacht weil wir den auftrag haten eine erörterung über nichtraucher zu schreiben. also registrierte ich mich dort und schrieb meine erörterung. das war vor 2 wochen . jetzt kam ne mail das ich 84€ zahlen muss.man muss ein jahr im voraus 7€ mal 12. jetzt sah ich auch das laufzeit 24 monate ist. also muss ich dann nächstes jahr wieder 84€ zahlen.  ich hatte die agbs auch nicht gelesen.2mal 84€ zu zahlen bin ich nicht bereit. hatte im vertrag alles richtig angegeben ausser alter. da gab ich 21.10.1987 an. also hab ich im vertrag gelogen und jetzt´wissen meine mutter und ich nicht ob wir unseren anwalt einschalten sollen. bitte helft mir!!


http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=356
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/forumdisplay.php?f=30
Glaube kaum, dass die  Herrschaften aus bisher Büttelborn sich ernsthaft um die Eintreibung bemühen werden.
Andernfalls könnte  es noch mehr Publizität geben...

cp


----------



## Hayes (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Moin moin,

Ich hatte mich ja einige Seiten weiter vorne schonmal gemeldet dass ich ne Rechnung von Lehrstellen-..... bekommen habe, seitdem verging einige Zeit Heute bekam ich dann die Mahnung via E-Mail dass ich ned gezahlt hätte etc. (ich denke ich muss die E-Mail ned hier rein kopieren denn es bekommen ja alle die selbe oder ) 

So ich wollte nur mal kurz ne Frage in die Runde werfen und zwar hat Jemand nachdem der Brief des Anwaltes kam (der bei mir ja bestimmt auch kommen wird wenn ich die Mahnung ja ned begleiche, sofern der auch in die Schweiz seine Post schickt *g* ) noch irgendwas weiteres gehört oder scheint es das letzte zu sein was man dann zu hören kriegt? Also Brief von dem Anwalt abwarten und dann hat sich die Sache erledigt?

Hier in der Schweiz gibts ja ned so Verbraucherzentralen denk ich mal zumindest weis ich nix davon. Vielleicht könnte mir Jemand der AUCH aus der Schweiz is und solche Probleme hat sich mit mir in Vebindung setzen via Privat-Nachricht oder E-Mail, wäre flott, danke

Gruss Hayes


----------



## Reducal (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

...bislang kam dahingehend noch aus keinem der betroffenen Ländern eine Meldung. Der Brief vom Anwalt und das war´s bis jetzt.


----------



## Bärbel24 (6 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo,

wollte hier nur kurz meinen Bericht erstatten.

Am 8.2. meldete ich mich auf der vornamen-heute Seite an. Nach drei Wochen kam dann die Rechnung. Hab die Anmeldung natürlich gleich wegen Irrtums angefochten. Daraufhin kam wieder ne Mail von den Brüdern, ohne auf meine Anfechtung einzugehen. Ich schrieb gleich nochmal ne Mail, in der ich den Sachlage ein bisschen näher erklärte. 
Am 24.3. bekam ich dann die Mahnung. Ich kümmerte mich aber weiterhin nicht darum, bis schließlich am 6.4. das Schreiben des Herrn Rechtsanwaltes kam, ich sollte bis zum 16.4. 123 EUR zahlen. Hab dann am 13.4. ein Schreiben an den Herrn Rechtsanwalt geschickt, in dem ich ihm erklärte, dass ich die Anmeldung angefochten habe und von seiner Mandantschaft keine Rückantwort gekommen ist und ich dies erst geklärt haben möchte. Auf jeden Fall bekam ich heut wieder Post vom Herrn Rechtsanwalt. Er hat folgendes geschrieben:



> Sehr geehrte Frau ***,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.
> 
> ...




Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, wie es so weitergeht und ob da überhaupt noch was kommt.

Viele Grüße
Bärbel24


----------



## drboe (6 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Bärbel24 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, wie es so weitergeht und ob da überhaupt noch was kommt.


Eher nicht. Gerichte scheuen die Leute offenbar wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Eher nicht. Gerichte scheuen die Leute offenbar wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.


Eine ausgesprochen treffende Formulierung  

cp


----------



## dvill (6 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Es passt zwar nicht genau, aber gewisse Parallelen sind erkennbar.

In der Sturm- und Drangzeit der Dialerei durfte einmal der BGH Stellung nehmen:


			
				[url=http://www.jurpc.de/rechtspr/20040179.htm]BGH schrieb:
			
		

> Das gesamte Vorgehen H.'s war auf eine Täuschung über den Inhalt des Programms angelegt. Hierdurch sollten die Computernutzer zu seinem Vorteil zur unbemerkten Verwendung der teuren 0190-Verbindung bei der Einwahl in das Internet und damit zu dem (möglichen) Vertragsschluß veranlaßt werden. Ein derartiges Vorgehen verstößt, unabhängig von seiner eventuellen strafrechtlichen Relevanz (vgl. hierzu Buggisch NStZ 2002, 178, 179 ff), gegen die guten Sitten. Es ist ferner auf die Schädigung der Internetnutzer beziehungsweise der Anschlußinhaber durch überhöhte Telefonentgelte gerichtet. Bei alledem handelte H. vorsätzlich. Der Vorsatz bezog sich auch auf die Schädigung. Insoweit genügt der hier mindestens vorliegende dolus enventualis (vgl. BGH, Urteil vom 26. Juni 2001 - IX ZR 209/98 - NJW 2001, 3187, 3189; Bamberger/Roth/Spindler aaO, Rn. 10; MünchKomm-BGB/ Wagner, 4. Aufl., § 826 Rn. 19).


Diese Klarheit hat sich in der Folge sehr beruhigend auf das Gewerbe ausgewirkt.

Die einfache Vorschrift der BNetzA einer klaren, unmissverständlichen Preisinformation hat den "Markt" zusammenbrechen lassen.

Man würde sich wünschen, dass der BGH einmal zu diesen Abo-Geschichten urteilen dürfte.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Rapunzel025 (6 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

angeblich hat mal einer was von einem inkassobüro bekommen!
hat das was zu bedeuten???
Ich meine auch nicht mehr als wie der anwaltsbrief, oder?


----------



## Wembley (6 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Rapunzel025 schrieb:
			
		

> angeblich hat mal einer was von einem inkassobüro bekommen!
> hat das was zu bedeuten???
> Ich meine auch nicht mehr als wie der anwaltsbrief, oder?


Inkassobüros können nette Briefe schreiben, so wie es manche Anwälte tun. Aber viel mehr können die alleine nicht machen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## snake5550 (7 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hi, hier ist Mike,

da wir schon wieder auf Seite 92 sind für die, die Neu hinzu kamen.  

zitiere:
[.......]
Da nutzt es auch nichts, das die Webseiten vor ein paar Tagen geändert wurden und das auch nur auf Grund von 16!! Abmahnungen des Bundesverband für Verbraucherschutz !
[........] 
Bei Minderjährigen: Einfach den Eltern beichten  Ist ja aber alles hier schon zig mal durchgekaut worden. 

Zu meinem Fall: [.......] Warte sehnlichst auf einen Mahnbescheid.
Denn nur dann geht es vor ein Zivilgericht und gleichzeitig steht auch dann die Presse auf der Matte.  Und mal ehrlich......ich glaube nicht das die Brüder
es darauf abgesehen haben ! Jedenfalls habe ich meinen Ordner voll und der 
schlummert vor sich hin. Wenn der Tag X kommen sollte, wo ich auch nicht überzeugt bin, werde ich den Ordner einem deutschen Gericht auf den Tisch legen und gehe davon aus das innerhalb von 30 Minuten die Geschichte sich erledigt hat. Mehr möchte ich nicht dazu sagen. Ist ja bekannt das der "Feind"
mit liest 

Wichtig ist: Wenn eine Rechnung kommt mit Anmeldung vor dem 31.03.06,
[........]
Wenn welche sich auf keiner der Seiten angemeldet hat und trotzdem eine Rechnung bekommt...[....]

Fragen zur IP...... ist auch schon zugenügend hier durchgekaut worden.
Bis die Herren Auskunft über eine IP bekommen fällt eher schwarzer Schnee.

Werde demnächst mal wieder reinschauen. Muß Kohle verdienen auf ehrliche Art und das ist manchmal schwer :-( 

Also, immer locker und cool bleiben !!!

Es grüßt Mike

_Passagen wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (Verstoss gegen das Rechtsberatungsgesetz) entfernt. Subjektive Bewertungen der Webseite gelöscht. Angebliche Tipps von Verbraucherschutzzentralen ohne Quellenangebe gelöscht. MOD/BR_


----------



## schnippewippe (7 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Sorry, ich bin mit einer Bitte hier her gekommen.
Ein anderes Forum hat eine Sammelaktion gegen Sim**n.de und andere gestartet.
Wäre schön wenn der Ein-oder Andere von euch mit machen würde. In diesen Fall, sollten wir doch alle gemeinsam vorgehen. Damit diese Bewerber merken, dass wir uns wehren.
Bitte seit so net und lasst den Link stehen.
Sammelaktion gegen sim***.de und alle anderen. Macht mit! Klickt:
http://www.netzwelt.de/forum/showthread.php?t=38962


----------



## Wembley (7 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				schnippewippe schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, ich bin mit einer Bitte hier her gekommen.
> Ein anderes Forum hat eine Sammelaktion gegen Sim**n.de und andere gestartet.
> Wäre schön wenn der Eine oder Andere von euch mit machen würde. In diesen Fall, sollten wir doch alle gemeinsam vorgehen. Damit diese Bewerber merken, dass wir uns wehren.
> Bitte seit so net und lasst den Link stehen.


Ich verstehe dein Problem nicht. Du hast bisher zwei Postings geschrieben. Das erste befindet sich hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=146079#post146079
Ist sogar in dem Thread, wo es hingehört.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## schnippewippe (7 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Danke. Werde ich mir jetzt merken


----------



## Johnny88 (8 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Bärbel24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Also ich kann dem nur zustimmen, auch ich habe auf die Email der Zahlungsverweigerung keine Antwort bekommen, sondern 4 Wochen später die 1. Mahnung. Naja also ich habe ne Fakeadresse angegeben....und die IP die sie in der Rechnung angegeben hatten stimmte auch nicht also warte ich mal ab.........wuerde mich mal interessieren was fuer IP-Adressen hattet?


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Johnny88 schrieb:
			
		

> .und die IP die sie in der Rechnung angegeben hatten stimmte auch nicht


Mal  ganz abgesehen davon, dass sie sich ihre IP-Adressen  an die Backe nageln
 können, woher weißt du, dass die IP falsch ist? 
In der Regel kennt ein Normaluser seine IP nicht, schon gar nicht nach Wochen.
  Gehört sie zu einem  anderen Provider, als der über den  du reingehst? 

cp


----------



## Melli87 (8 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hi an alle,

hab letzte Woche die letzte Mahnung bekommen - wenn ich bis Mittwoch nicht zahle drohen Sie mir mit gerichtlichen Schritten .....echt ne einschüchternde Methode...... ich hoffe, dass der Fall noch vorm Gericht endet...

"Sollte der oben genannte Betrag nicht innerhalb der angegebenen
Zahlungsfrist auf unserem Konto eingegangen sein, sehen wir uns
gezwungen, unseren Rechtsanwalt mit dem Einzug der gegen Sie geltend
gemachten Forderung zu beauftragen. Die zusätzlich entstehenden
Gebühren und Auslagen gehen zu Ihren Lasten." Auszug aus der E-Mail.

Wann kann ich mit dem ersten Brief oder der ersten Kontaktaufnahme, des Anwalts der S[.......] rechnen?

Will eigentlich erst mal in Urlaub für 2 Wochen aber hab ein schlechtes Gewissen. :-D Am Ende ist mein Auto noch verpfändet bis ich wieder komme ))) *ggggg*

Oh man oh man... oder soll ich mich doch geschlagen geben und zahlen? Aber 2*84€ an diese [......] im besten willen nicht :-D WAS MEINT IHR????

Liebe Grüße

_Name und Wort editiert MOD/BR_


----------



## schnippewippe (8 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo, Sorry falsche Seite.
Die Berliner Verbraucherzentrale geht schon gegen den Rechtsanwalt vor. 
Ausserden wird auch wieder mitgeteilt, dass wir nicht zahlen sollen.
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-berlin.de/vz/html/modules/xfsection/article.php?articleid=469Sorry falsche Seite. Bekomme es nicht weg.


----------



## JuergenAndree (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Will mal wieder nen kurzen Lagebericht geben.
Hatte ja vergangene Woche, nachdem ich den Brief vom [edit] bekommen hatte, dort nochmal ne Email hin geschrieben indem ich ihm mitgeteilt habe, das ich Fristgerecht widerrufen habe, da die Frist länger als 14 Tage ist ect..
Heute nun die Antwort (endlich mal überhaupt eine Reaktion) in der mir mitgeteilt wird, das laut seinen Unterlagen der Widerruf nicht fristgerecht war und das ich zu zahlen hätte blabla blabla blabla.

Hab mal um diese ihm Vorliegende Daten gebeten. Mal schauen was nun kommt.

Gruß, Jürgen

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Rena (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Da kommt das selbe blablabla.Die Schreiben sind doch schon vorgefertigt.
Warte doch einfach ab. In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft.

LG Rena


----------



## dave (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo Zusammen!

Also bin nun auch betroffen von den Herrn Brüdern Schmi… Grrrr.

Anfangs dachte ich noch wirklich ich hätte was falsch gemacht wobei ich mich nicht entsinnen konnte. War kurz davor zu zahlen und dann hab ich den genialen Einfall gehabt und euer Forum gefunden. TOP!!!

Hat mir sehr geholfen.

Habe natürlich prompt auf die Rechnung reagiert und Kontakt aufgenommen und direkt ein Kündigungsschrieben aufgesetzt und siehe da bekam schon einen Tag später eine Antwort:

„Sehr geehrte(r) Kund(e)in, 

hiermit kündigen wir Ihren Vertrag fristgerecht nach 2 Jahren. 
Die Zugangsdaten werden dann automatisch aus dem System gelöscht. 

Ihnen entstehen danach keine weiteren Kosten. 

------------------------------------ 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Customer Support 

A.S.    [edit]  GbR 
p2p-heute.com 
Vor der Hube 3 
64572 Büttelborn 


Email: [email protected] 
Telefon: 0180-5060530-928 (0,12EUR/min)* 
Telefax: 0180-5060530-329 (0,12EUR/min)* 
*aus dem dt. Festnetz 
------------------------------------„

Daraufhin habe ich nun ein Vordruck genommen und es denen zukommen lassen.
Hoffe, dass ich mir nicht von hinten ins Knie geschossen habe weil ich eine Kündigung zu denen gesendet habe und ich indirekt etwas zugegeben habe… Aber wie gesagt habe ja wirklich keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen und vor allem habe ich noch nicht mal irgendwelche Zugangsdaten!?

Will jetzt auf nichts mehr reagieren… Ist mir zwar ein wenig mulmig zu mute… Aber ihr seit ja alle Vorreiter!!!!

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB modaction _


----------



## rolf76 (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				dave schrieb:
			
		

> Habe natürlich prompt auf die Rechnung reagiert und Kontakt aufgenommen und direkt ein Kündigungsschrieben aufgesetzt
> ...
> "hiermit kündigen wir Ihren Vertrag fristgerecht nach 2 Jahren.
> 
> ...


*Hier im Forum wird an keiner Stelle empfohlen, einen ungewollten Vertrag lediglich ordentlich zu kündigen. Denn aus einer schlichten Kündigung könnte man herauslesen, dass der Vertrag zwar gewollt war, jetzt aber zum Ende der Vertragslaufzeit gekündigt werden soll. Bei der derzeitigen Gestaltung der AGBs der hier besprochenen ...-heute.com-Seiten ist eine ordentliche Kündigung ohnehin sinnlos, da der Vertragslaufzeit 24 Monate ohne automatische Verlängerung beträgt:*


> Die Vertragslaufzeit beträgt vierundzwanzig Monate.


*Welche Erklärungen bei ungewollten Online-Abos in Betracht kommen, kann man in den Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos unter "Und was mache ich jetzt?") nachlesen*. (blaue Schrift anklicken)

Ein angeblich von einer Verbraucherzentrale für Fälle einer ungewollten Inanspruchnahme von Internet-Serviceleistungen entworfenes Musterschreiben wurde hier veröffentlicht:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?p=142516&postcount=76

Siehe auch die Tips von RA "Tom":
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=143863#post143863


----------



## biggi (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo Dave,
bei mir haben sie dies auch versucht nach 2 Jahren erst aus dem Vertrag rauszukommen, aber das Abo, wie oben ja schon beschrieben, geht ja nur 2 Jahre. 
Dir ist doch klar, dass Du nächstes Jahr wieder € 84,-- bezahlen mußt. 
Das Abo geht 2 Jahre, die € 84,-- sind nur für 1 Jahr. Schreibe weiter und fechte an, am besten Du gehst zum Rechtsanwalt. Aber dies alles ist hier schon oft beschrieben worden.
Wünsch Dir viel Glück.
Gruß Biggi


----------



## Paganus (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

:argl: Bin auch reingefallen hab letzten Freitag eine Rechnung (€ 84,-) bekommen in der stand dass ich ein 14 tägiges Wiederrufsrecht hätte und dass ich das Abo 24 Stunden Testen hätte können :gruebel:  wie lang hätte ich denn jetzt Wiederruffen können, 24 Std. oder 14 Tage?

Nachdem ich geschrieben hab dass ich gerne von meinem 14 tägigen Wiederrufsrecht gebrauch machen möchte wurde mir mitgeteilt dass diese Frist bereits abgelaufen ist da diese mit einwilligung zum Abo und nicht mit Ankunft der Rechnung Beginnt. 

Außerdem habe ich heute festgestellt dass ich keine Zugangsdaten o.ä. nach der Anmeldung erhalten habe, gibts da tatsächlich nach bezahlung noch mehr oder war es das? 

Ach ja auf der Seite Lehrstellen-heute auf der untersten Leiste sind weder unter AGB, Kontakt, Suport, u.s.w. irgendwelche Daten vorhanden scheint als wäre das nur für die Optik. 
Was soll ich jetzt tun? Komm ich da auch ohne die 84 € bezahlen zu müssen noch irgendwie heil raus? 

Hab den Tipp bekommen die Herren Andreas u. Manuel S.:bang:  anzuzeigen. oder Mahnungen und inkasso einfach zu ignorieren. BITTE HELFT MIR!!!! Ich hab die Schnauze jetzt schon gestrichen voll.:help: 

MfG Paganus


----------



## dave (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Habe denen bereits ein Vordruck zu kommen lassen in dem geschrieben steht das ich jeglichen Bedingungen widerspreche... Warte noch ein wenig was nun alles für Einschüchterungsversuche folgen werden... 

Bin gespannt!


----------



## aschfer (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

:wall: :wall: Schei... , uns hat´s auch erwischt!!! Meine jüngere Tochter ist spacesms auf den Leim gegangen, hab´s aber noch rechtzeitig widerrufen können, weil meine gr. Tochter ´ne Rechnung von w*w.lexikon-heute bekommen hat. Dadurch aufgeschreckt kam ich hierhin und ich kann´s einfach nicht glauben. Was geht denn hier ab??!? [ edit] Naja, jedenfalls hängt die große Tochter jetzt drin... Sie hat nichts vom Abo gewusst (und das passiert wohl nicht nur Jugendlichen). Sie hat aber eine falsche Adresse und falsches Geb.Datum angegeben. Der "Vertrag" ist am 15.04. gewesen und letzte Woche wurde sie 18 (tolles Geschenk!!). Können die anhand der e-mail-Adresse die richtigen Angaben rauskriegen??

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## aschfer (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Was heißt "editiert modaction"?

_gründliches Studium der Nutzungsbedingungen wird dringend empfohlen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php
modinfo _


----------



## Antidialer (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Rein theoretisch können sie die Daten zur E-Mail Adresse rausbekommen, zumindest wenn es sich um einen Provider und nicht um einen Free Mail Dienst handelt. Allerdings dürfte es hier fast genau so ausgehen wie bei der IP. Der Provider gibt die Daten nicht so einfach heraus. Natürlich könnten sie es mit einer Strafanzeige wegen Betruges versuchen, aber dabei besteht einiges Risiko. Wenn eine übereifrige Staatsanwaltschaft hier Ermittlungen aufnehmen würde (durch Akteneinsicht würden die Jungs dann an die Adressdaten zur IP oder E-Mail kommen) besteht die Gefahr, das der Fall schlussendlich vor Gericht verhandelt würde. Da Betrug immer sehr schwer zu beweisen ist, müsste das Gericht hier das ganze Geschäftsmodel durchleuchen, um die Sachlage richtig beurteilen zu können. Am Ende kann man dem User zwar keinen Betrug nachweisen, aber das Geschätsmodel könnte durchfallen. Zivil- und Strafrecht sind zwar getrennt, ein entsprechend formuliertes Urteil in einem Strafrechtsprozess könnte aber a) die Staatsanwaltschaft aufhorchen lassen und b) auch die Zahlungsmoral der unfreiwilligen User gefährden. Man wird daher meiner Einschätzung nach kaum dieses Risiko eingehen wenn man es nicht einmal auf ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren ankommen lässt.

Das ganze Geschäftsmodel ist meiner Einschätzung nach nur auf Unwissenheit und Druck ausgelegt. Man lässt die Nutzer im Unklaren, das sie ein 2-jähriges Abo abgeschlossen haben und setzt sie nach Ablauf der vermeintlichen Wiederspruchsfrist massiv mit Inkasso unter Druck. 

Leider gibt es immer noch zu viele, die sich von Inkassoschreiben einschüchtern lassen und auch zweifelhafte oder überhaupt nicht bestehende Forderungen zahlen. 

Bei Leuten wie mich allerdings, die sich nicht einschüchtern lassen und es gerne auf eine Klage ankommen lassen, verzichtet man am Ende aber lieber auf die Forderung, als das Risiko einer Gerichtsverhandlung einzugehen. Immerhin könnte schon ein einziges Gerichtsurteil genügen, um das Geschäftsmodel nachhaltig zu schädigen. 

Mit Forderungen dieser Art kann man es sich meiner Einschätzung nach einfach machen. Einmal Widerspruch einlegen und dann auf das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren warten. Inkassoschreiben von Anwälten oder ähnliches kann man dabei getrost ignorieren. Solange kein Mahnbescheid eintrifft, ist das alles nur heiße Luft.


----------



## Lumoco22 (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo an alle,
*zur Beruhigung aller Betroffenen der Abofallen der Brüder S.  ****-heute.com* 
ist hier ein kleines feedback meines Falles:

Anmeldung meiner mind. Tochter bei songtexte-heute am 01.02.
Mahnung der S.  (*letzter* Kontakt mit diesen) am 16.03. danach Rechtsanwalt
*Letzter Kontakt* (email) von Rechtsanwalt T.  am 04.04.
Auf dessen Aufforderung der Zusendung beweiskräftiger Unterlagen über das Alter meiner Tochter habe ich NICHT MEHR REAGIERT! 
Seit dem auch nichts mehr von der ganzen Sache gehört !!! Ich denke das wars.

Nochmals vielen Dank für die gute Hilfe an alle hier !!

P.S. ich bin nicht weg jetzt, ich bleib euch natürlich erhalten. Tolles FORUM !!
_persönliche  Daten gelöscht siehe NUB modaction _


----------



## dave (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo!

Können die eigentlich meine Daten durch einen Trojaner erhalten haben? Hatte nämlich einen im Februar auf meinem Rechner....

Lieben Gruß

Dave


----------



## gbk-crew (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

so, ich bin auch aus beiden Verträgen raus:
Anwalt hat ein Schreiben aufgesetzt, das ich erst 16 bin. Heute kamen die kündigungsmails.

Herr m_edit_. d_edit_

hiermit bestätigen wir die Auflösung des Vertrages auf Grund von Minderjährigkeit.

Betrachten Sie die Sache als erledigt, da Ihr Vertrag hiermit storniert wurde.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen weiterhelfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr Simsen.de Team


Sehr geehrter Herr p_edit_

wir bedauern Ihren Widerruf sehr, falls Sie sich doch noch für unseren Service entscheiden, nehmen wir Sie gern wieder in unsere Kundendatenbank auf.

_  Beitrag editiert, da persönliche Daten angegeben wurden. Bitte Nutzungsbedingungen beachten. * BT/MOD*_


----------



## dave (11 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hier eine neue Antwort nach dem ich denen einen Vordruck habe zu kommen lassen:

Sehr geehrt(e)r Kund(e)in,

die 14tägige Widerrufsfrist ist bei Ihnen abgelaufen. Die Widerrufsfrist beginnt ab Ihrer Anmeldung am 25.03.2006 18:17 und nicht ab Rechnungseingang.
Sie hatten die Möglichkeit innerhalb 14 Tagen nach Anmeldung den Zugang kostenfrei zu nutzen und gegebenenfalls bei keinem weiteren Interesse zu kündigen.

Bitte begleichen Sie daher die 84€ innerhalb der Frist. Falls Sie die Zahlung dennoch verweigern, müssen Sie mit einem Schreiben unseres Rechtsanwaltes rechnen. Ihnen entstehen dadurch weitere Kosten.



------------------------------------
Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Customer Support

[...] GbR
p2p-heute.com
Vor der Hube 3
64572 Büttelborn


Email: support @ p2p-heute.com
Telefon: 0180-5060530-928 (0,12€/min)*
Telefax: 0180-5060530-329 (0,12€/min)*
*aus dem dt. Festnetz

Tja ich hatte aber nie interesse und geschweige den irgendwelche Zugangsdaten...

_[Persönliche Daten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## aschfer (11 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				gbk-crew schrieb:
			
		

> so, ich bin auch aus beiden Verträgen raus:
> Anwalt hat ein Schreiben aufgesetzt, das ich erst 16 bin. Heute kamen die kündigungsmails.
> 
> Herr m_edit_. d_edit_
> ...


Hallo!!
Was kostet denn so´ne Beratung und der Schrieb beim Anwalt?
LG 

aschfer


----------



## andreasdoerner (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings ist hinreichend bekannt, dass bei Minderjährigen die Forderung umgehend eingestellt wird.


Hallo Rena,

habe das gleiche Problem, aber die Seite nicht abgespeichert. Kannst du mir diese bitte mailen.

Danke schön.


----------



## Rena (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Du hast eine E-Mail von mir.

LG Rena


----------



## andreasdoerner (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Rena schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast eine E-Mail von mir.
> 
> LG Rena



Danke schön Rena, werde damit gleich zum Anwalt gehen.

Schönes Wochenende noch

hier meine E-Mail: (nix email. Bitte NUB beachten/modaction)


----------



## pitmaxel (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Tja.. so wird man von den "Herren" immer in Spannung gehalten:Kurzifo:
9.3.06 überr Google auf routenplaner-heute  gekommen..und nichtsahnend angehakt, denn die müssen ja meine Anschrift haben, wenn das Gewinnding auf mich fällt .....  usw.
am 23.3.06 die Rechnung 7 x 12 Monate = 84.-€..  wie allseits bekannt. 
Noch am 23.03. eine Anzeige bei der Polizei wegen arglistiger Täuschung usw. 

Am gleichen 23.3 auch gleich:  Widerruf per Mail, Fax und 2 Tage später mit Brief (Rückschein -> Empfang bestätigt zurückgekommen) 

Das ist aber auch alles...  nur Drohungen und Manungen, sogar eine  absolute Unterstellung daß ich bei SMS-Heute auch gewesen sein soll...  das  ist natürlich voller Blödsinn ! 
Eine  Reaktion auf meine Widerrufe ist niemals eingetroffen...

Heute  erst erreicht mich ein Brief von der Amtsanwaltschaft, daß den "Herren" keine Ungesetzlichkeit trifft und  somit das Verfahren eingestellt wird...  muß ich nun den Amtsanwalt über begangene Ungesetzlichkeiten aufklären ? 
Mir wurde   aber das Recht des Widerrufes  bei der Amtsanwaltschaft eingeräumt... was  soll man da  noch schreiben ?

Was kann man   nun noch tun ? 

Ich will bis zum Herbst in Urlaub (Seereise ) fahren...  was kommt dann, wenn ich in der Abwesenheit eine Vorladung zum Gericht oder Inkasso bekomme ? 

Wisst Ihr, wie die gerichtlichen Vorgehen einiger Institutionen gegen diese Herren verläuft ? ....  im Sande ?  oder ?

@rena...  bitte  schick mir auch eine homepage der heute-herren von vor dem 30.3.06 

Vielen Dank an alle, Ihr  seid tröstende Engel...  pitmaxel


----------



## Reducal (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Mache Dir wegen dem Urlaub keine Sorgen - Inhaftierung ist nicht vorgesehen und Pfändung wahrscheinlich auch nicht. Dass das eine Verfahren im Sande veraufen wird, glaube ich nicht - das ist bereits abgeschlossen.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				pitmaxel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will bis zum Herbst in Urlaub (Seereise ) fahren...  was kommt dann, wenn ich in der Abwesenheit eine Vorladung zum Gericht oder Inkasso bekomme ?


Das wäre ein Novum. Wie bereits  mehrfach festgestellt, meiden die Herren den Kontakt mit Justizorganen 
wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.  

cp


----------



## mathew (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

hallo,
Auch ich bi reingefallen bei p2p-heute.com, ich habe mich in februar angemeldet weil ich mit dem gewinnspiel mitspieln mochte.
 zwei wochen spater die bekannte rechnung, un jetzt ein Brief vom anwalt.
Aber wass jetzt.. Ich wohne nicht in Deutschland aber in Holland und wir haben kein Verbraucherzentrale. Ic habe meinem richtigen Name und Adres eingegeben, nur das Postleizahl stimmte nicht in dem brief von der anwalt.
Was kann ich jetzt tun weil zahlen mochte ich nicht!!!
Grusse, Mathew.
Sorry wenn ich schreibefehler gemacht habe.


----------



## rolf76 (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				mathew schrieb:
			
		

> in Holland und wir haben kein Verbraucherzentrale.


Ich verstehe leider kein Holländisch - welche Funktion hat denn der consumentenbond?

Für mich klingt das sehr nach Verbraucherberatung wie bei den Verbraucherzentralen in Deutschland:



> Wilt u persoonlijk juridisch advies?
> Heeft u een probleem en komt u er zelf niet uit?
> 
> Bel het Adviescentrum: (070) 445 40 00
> ...


----------



## starlight26 (14 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



> Wilt u persoonlijk juridisch advies?
> Heeft u een probleem en komt u er zelf niet uit?
> 
> Bel het Adviescentrum: (070) 445 40 00
> ...




ist doch nich so schwer zu verstehen..
-------------------------
Wollen Sie juristische Beratung?
Haben Sie ein Problem oder kommt ihnen etwas zweifelhalft vor?
rufen Sie unser Hilfezentrum an: (070) 4454000
Sie bekommen juristische Beratung von einem unserer juristischen Mitarbeiter.
Die Gebühren betragen 10 € für eine einmalige telefonische Beratung.
Für weitere Fragen können Sie auch gratis das Fragenformular unsere Website nutzen....
----------------------------
Soweit die grobe übersetzung....doch klingt arg nach verbraucherschutz


----------



## starlight26 (14 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

warum geht das editieren nich?  jedenfalls habsch ne 0 zuviel in der übersetzung bei der nummer


----------



## technofreak (14 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				starlight26 schrieb:
			
		

> warum geht das editieren nich?


Gelegentlich geht das einfache Editieren mit "Speichern" nicht, 
dann auf "Erweitert" gehen und "Änderungen speichern"  drücken


----------



## starlight26 (14 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

ah okay...danke


----------



## Genesis (14 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

.....
Haben Sie ein Problem, mit dem Sie allein nicht zurecht kommen?
...
Nicht-Mitglieder zahlen 10 € für eine einmalige telefonische Beratung.
Sind Sie Mitglied, so können Sie auch gratis das Fragenformular unsere Website nutzen....
......


----------



## starlight26 (14 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

okay, hast recht ...


----------



## rolf76 (14 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				starlight26 schrieb:
			
		

> > Niet-leden betalen €10 voor een eenmalig telefonisch consult.
> 
> 
> Die Gebühren betragen 10 € für eine einmalige telefonische Beratung.


Die Gebühren betragen für Nicht-Mitglieder 10 € für eine einmalige telefonische Beratung.


----------



## zwieselmaus (14 Mai 2006)

*AW: dubios*



			
				User Nr 2528 schrieb:
			
		

> reichlich dubiose AGB, finde ich.
> 
> Einerseits ist da die Rede von einem Gratis-Angebot das nach Ablauf des Tages endet. Dann wird das Gratis-Angebot zum kostenpflichtigen Angebot.
> Aber ich kann innerhalb von zwei Wochen widerrufen.
> ...


Hallo hab am selben Tag wie angenmeldet Widerrufen, hab nie eine antwort darauf bekommen, rechnugn zugeshcickt, wieder widerrufen, jetz mahnugn und nochma widerrufen...

hab bissel angst was jetzt kommt...


----------



## zwieselmaus (14 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				gbk-crew schrieb:
			
		

> so, ich bin auch aus beiden Verträgen raus:
> Anwalt hat ein Schreiben aufgesetzt, das ich erst 16 bin. Heute kamen die kündigungsmails.
> 
> Herr m_edit_. d_edit_
> ...


bin aj auch erst 17, kann man da irgendwas machen? bzw. wieviel kostet der spaß???


----------



## starlight26 (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> starlight26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




is ja nun wieder gut  weiss es ja nun


----------



## starlight26 (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

nun ja, so ein schreiben vom anwalt ohne rechtsschutz kostet ca. 40 euro ...

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## zwieselmaus (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				starlight26 schrieb:
			
		

> nun ja, so ein schreiben vom anwalt ohne rechtsschutz kostet ca. 40 euro ...


ups...
mh, und hier haben alle anzeige erstattet?


----------



## Rena (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Nein, haben sie nicht.Die wollen etwas von dir und nicht du von denen.
Sammel den Mail oder Schriftverkehr und warte ab, was geschieht.
In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft.

LG Rena


----------



## zwieselmaus (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

ok na da bin ich ejtz grad ma wieder beruhigt...
ja klar heb ich das auf was die mir schreiben...
frechheit..bin gespannt am freitag müsste wieder ne mahnung kommen


----------



## ClaM (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo,
ich wurde heute zum letzten Mal außergerichtlich aufgefordert, die 123 € zu zahlen. 
Meinen Brief, der von der Verbraucherzentrale vorgefertigt war, haben die Brüder und ihr Anwalt erhalten. Aber mit keinem Wort wurde darauf eingegangen, außer "Vielen Dank für Ihr Schreiben.".......
Na dann warte ich einmal die gerichtliche Zahlungsaufforderung ab, hahaha. Schreiben werde ich nicht noch einmal. Habe O.T  und die Brüder auf IGNO gesetzt.:-p 

Schönen Abend euch allen.

LG
ClaM

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Reducal (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				ClaM schrieb:
			
		

> Schönen Abend euch allen.


Danke, dir auch! Und da noch ein Betthupferl: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?p=147833&postcount=550


----------



## Rena (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

CLaM hat recht, einfach ignorieren. Das machen die doch auch.Sie antworten doch auch nicht, schicken nur immer den selben Kram.

LG Rena


----------



## ClaM (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ClaM schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vielen Dank, das macht Mut. Ich stehe der Sache zwar mit einem sehr guten Gefühl entgegen, aber irgendwie macht man sich doch seine Gedanken. Andererseits wiederum bin ich voll ausgerüstet mit Infomaterial und bin gefasst auf einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid - sollte einer kommen. Ich glaube eher nicht, denn die Herren würden sich ja ins eigene Fleisch schneiden. 
Aber ich verstehe nicht, wieso die Brüder nicht aus den Suchmaschinen erntfernt werden nach Allem, was da schon abgegangen ist? Sogar diverse TV Sendeanstalten haben dieses Thema weit verbreitet. Warum also dürfen die immer noch agieren? Verstehe einer die Welt - ich nimmer.

LG
ClaM


----------



## Mahoney (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hi.

Habe mich ebenfalls Mitte April bei lexikon-heute.com angemeldet. Bekam auch eine Rechnung - mittlerweile auch eine Mahnung. Mein RA befasst sich erst übermorgen mit der Materie (Termin). 
Werde dann berichten. 
Über die Verbraucherschutzzentrale habe ich erfahren, dass auch das Anmeldedatum entscheidend ist. Ein Stichtag ist der 31.03.06. Davor "Eingeloggte" haben wohl Glück, da hier der Hinweis auf das kostenpflichtige Abo fehlte. 
Bei mir wurden in der Rechnungsmail und inder Mahnungsmail zwei verschiedene Anmeldedaten (einmal 14.04. und einmal 09.04.) zugrunde gelegt. 
Irgendwie scheint es bei dem Laden drunter und drüber zu gehen. 
Natürlich auch die üblichen Drohungen (IP-Adresse - weitere Kosten, etc.) 
Hoffe natürlich, dass es aufgrund der verschiedenen Daten zu Unstimmigkeiten des Vertrages kommt.  

Kann mir vorab schon jemand helfen?

mfg
Mahoney:wall:


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Mahoney schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir vorab schon jemand helfen?


Du hast doch schon alles in die Wege geleitet. Mehr als das kann hier auch nicht berichtet werden. 
Was darüber hinausginge, wäre unerlaubte Rechtsberatung 

cp

PS: Im übrigen kann sich dein Anwalt hier einlesen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/forumdisplay.php?f=37


----------



## ClaM (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo,
laut Verbraucherzentrale haben die ihre Seiten zwar abgeändert und übersichtlicher gestaltet, aber es stecken immer noch versteckte Fallen in den Klauseln. Also - [edit] , nicht einschüchtern lassen, abwarten und Nerven behalten. 

Schönes WE 
LG
ClaM

_aus rechtlichen Gründen ein Wort editiert modaction _


----------



## geudrio (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo Zusammen,

Auch ich bin bei routenplanung-heute.com reingefallen. :wall: 

Hab 3 Wochen nach meinem einmaligen Besuch eine Rechnung aus meinen Spammails gezogen. Hab daraufhin gleich nen Widerspruch per Mail gesendet, ohne Antwort. Nach einigen Wochen kam die Mahnung, hab wieder geantwortet, jedoch kein Feedback erhalten.
Gestern habe ich nen Brief von deren Anwalt erhalten, via normale Post (kein Einschreiben) und die Unterschrift des Anwalts ist ne Kopie, kein Original. Wie sieht es jetzt aus? Was kann ich noch tun? Muss ich ich wirklich meinen Rechtschutz (150€ Selbstbeteiligung) einschalten? Kann mir der Rechtschutz hierbei helfen? Oder habt ihr ne Lösung parat? Ist der Brief rechtskräftig (ohne Original-Unterschrift, ohne Einschreiben)?

Es grüßt Euch Geudrio


----------



## Reducal (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Rechtskräftig? Wozu soll eine Rechnung/Mahnung Rechtskraft besitzen? Aber immerhin, die Schreiben sind echt und der Inhalt ist für Dich entscheidend.

Man muss übrigens nicht seine Rechtsschutzversicherung in Anspruch nehmen, wenn ein Anwalt für kleines Geld eine Erstberatung und womöglich ein einfaches Widerspruchsschreiben macht.


----------



## ClaM (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				geudrio schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Auch ich bin bei routenplanung-heute.com reingefallen. :wall:
> 
> ...




Arbeite dich doch mal durchs Forum, es lohnt sich !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kuddel28 (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Also nur nochmal zur Bestätigung, es hat hier schon einige Male gestanden.

Ein Schreiben durch einen Anwalt, und dass sogar recht allgemein gehalten, und innerhalb von 24 Stunden flattert eine Widerrufsbestätigung per Fax oder email ins Haus.
Unsere Rechtschutzversicherung hat das gezahlt.:-D


----------



## ClaM (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo
hat zufällig jemand einen Screenshot von Hausaufgaben-heute.com , und zwar aus der Zeit vor der Abänderung, also Januar bis Mitte März 06.

Danke schon mal im Voraus

LG
ClaM


----------



## dvill (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

"Ein Osnabrücker Anwalt übernimmt die Rolle des Geld-Eintreibers."

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Rena (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ich habe die Startseite von Vornamen-heute. Die waren ja alle gleich aufgemacht.

LG Rena


----------



## News (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ohne jetzt groß Werbung für ein bestimmtes Magazin machen zu wollen:
In der neuen "PC Praxis" (Ausgabe 6/06) ist ein ganz interessanter Bericht zum Thema, speziell über die ...-heute.com-Geschichten.
Die Brüder Schm. werden ausführlich gewürdigt.


> Nach Dialern und Handypayment kommt jetzt das nächste Abzockmodell: undurchsichtige Aboverträge. Wie Internetnutzer betrogen werden und wie Sie sich dagegen wehren können, [...]


Leider habe ich das Heft nicht mehr zur Hand. Es sind dort jedenfalls Screenshots vorher-nachher abgedruckt, IIRC von der Vornamenseite.
Unter anderem gibt es auch einen Infokasten mit einem Statement von Frau Müller vom Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband.
Wenn ihr das Heft aber nicht kaufen wollt, besteht ja vielleicht die Möglichkeit, kurz darin am Kiosk zu blättern


----------



## Wembley (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				ClaM schrieb:
			
		

> hat zufällig jemand einen Screenshot von Hausaufgaben-heute.com , und zwar aus der Zeit vor der Abänderung, also Januar bis Mitte März 06.


In diesem Forum gibt es mindestens zwei Screenshots von Seiten der Brüder S. aus dieser Zeit.

Ganz zu Beginn vom 21.01.06 von hausaufgaben-heute:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=128718#post128718
Weiters vom 17.02.06 von vornamen-heute:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=132792#post132792

Der Aufbau dieser Seiten war, so weit ich das beobachten konnte, immer ähnlich. Die großen Änderungen gab es ja erst Ende März/Anfang April.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Aileen87 (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo ihr, ich bin ebenfalls auf der seite hausaufgaben-heute.com auf diese [edit]  reingefallen. Ich hab dann auch gleich nen Anwalt eingeschaltet. Vor einigen Tagen habe ich denn trotzdem Post von Rechtsanwalt [edit]  bekommen und soll jetzt noch mehr blechen. 
Wollt euch auch nur fragen wie das ist mit anzeigen bei der Polizei! Kennt sich dort jemand aus?
LG Aileen87

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert und persönliche Daten gelöscht 
siehe NUB modaction _
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


----------



## biggi (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo Aileen, blättere doch mal die Foren durch, dann weißt Du alles, was Du machen sollst. Bißchen arbeiten muss schon sein. Hier wird alles hundert mal beschrieben, was zu machen ist.
hier noch ein paar Links zu diesem unendlichen Thema:

http://www.123recht.net/forum_forum.asp?forum_id=17
[...]
http://forum.lycos.de/showthread.php?t=1881&page=3
http://www.neue-oz.de/information/n...035.html?SID=7bfca424910dcf27cb2e08d0471ce16f
es gibt noch mehrere. 
Sei nicht böse, aber man sollte schon selbst ein wenig dafür tun.
Gruß Biggi

_[Einen Link entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## tobnotyze (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo!

Ich habe mir das Musterschreiben ausgedruckt, entsprechend ausgefüllt und werde es wohl heute noch zu den Leuten hinschicken.

Nun hoffe ich mal, das es was nützt.


----------



## ClaM (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



> In diesem Forum gibt es mindestens zwei Screenshots von Seiten der Brüder S. aus dieser Zeit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry für mein verspätetes Dankeschön. Ich habe genau DEN Screenshot gesucht, wo man auch das kleine Wörtchen GRATIS  ganz groß lesen kann. Hatte nur den ohne*gratis*.

Für Alle, die es isteressiert : 
_[Werbung entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Don Pablo (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo, 

seit letzter Woche haben wir auch ein Schreiben von besagtem Anwalt. Der Sohn von meiner Frau hatte etwas auf Hausaufgaben.de gesucht. Dadurch bin ich bei der Recherche dankbarerweise auf diese wichtige Seite gestossen.
Inzwischen haben wir mit besagtem Musterbrief Einspruch erhoben (per Einschreiben - wichtig). Ausserdem ist auch die Verbraucherzentrale darüber informiert worden. 
Heute habe ich nun endlich auch das Kriminalkommissariat für Computerdelikte erreicht. Dort ist das Thema bestens bekannt und ich habe dort folgenden Rat erhalten:
unbedingt *beim nächstgelegenen Polizeirevier Anzeige erstatten*, wegen *versuchten Betruges*. Nicht abwimmeln lassen. Auf das Telefonat mit der Kripo hinweisen. Die Anzeige muss auf jeden Fall aufgenommen werden.

Vielleicht hat jemand noch 'nen Screenshot von der Seite. Muss aber von März/April sein, weil zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht mehr mit der XBox geworben wurde. Auch die Umleitung zu -heute war noch nicht. Anscheinend wird da ständig gebastelt und geändert.

Gruß
Don Pablo


----------



## vaute (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Halle,
zuerst einmal ein Danke schön für die vielen hilfreichen Beiträge. Ich habe fast alle Seiten gelesen, aber leider nichts gefunden zu folgendem Sachverhalt

wie verhält es sich wenn man nach besagtem 31.03.2006 auf der Seite angemeldet hat ? Gibt es Chancen den Betrag nicht zu bezahlen ?


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				vaute schrieb:
			
		

> wie verhält es sich wenn man nach besagtem 31.03.2006 auf der Seite angemeldet hat ? Gibt es Chancen den Betrag nicht zu bezahlen ?


Ist das jetzt eine theoretische oder praktische Frage? Hattest  du die AGB nicht gelesen und  einfach das Kreuzchen gesetzt?  
Im übrigen:  konkrete  Einzelfallberatung ist  nach dem Rechtsberatungsgesetz nicht erlaubt 

cp


----------



## vaute (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo
es ist eine praktische Frage. Zum Zeitpunkt der Anmeldung am 15.04.06 ist mir das Feld links neben dem "Haken setzen" nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				vaute schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Zeitpunkt der Anmeldung am 15.04.06 ist mir das Feld links neben dem "Haken setzen" nicht aufgefallen.


Ohne  den Haken zu setzen kommt man nicht weiter. Wozu hast du den Haken 
gesetzt?  Normalerweise denkt man über so was nach.

cp


----------



## Wembley (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Du wirst diesen Link wahrscheinlich schon kennen, aber man kann nicht oft genug darauf hinweisen. Die Grundlagen über Online-Abos:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

Da steht alles über Themen wie Widerruf, wird allgemein die Frage besprochen, wann ein bindender Vertrag bestehen kann oder nicht bzw. ob ein Vertrag wegen Irrtums angefochten werden kann. Dies sind, wie schon gesagt, allgemeine Hinweise. Den Einzelfall betreffend dürfen wir, wie oben Captain Picard schon richtigerweise angemerkt hat, wegen des in Deutschland geltenden Rechtsberatungsgesetzes nichts sagen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Mahoney (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				vaute schrieb:
			
		

> Halle,
> zuerst einmal ein Danke schön für die vielen hilfreichen Beiträge. Ich habe fast alle Seiten gelesen, aber leider nichts gefunden zu folgendem Sachverhalt
> 
> wie verhält es sich wenn man nach besagtem 31.03.2006 auf der Seite angemeldet hat ? Gibt es Chancen den Betrag nicht zu bezahlen ?


Hallo vaute

war ebenfalls "Mitglied" der ...-heute.com-Seite. Habe einen Anwalt eingeschaltet. Der nahm die Seite genau unter die Lupe. Hier gibt es immer noch Unstimmigkeiten. 

Einzelheiten darf ich hier ja nicht nennen. Aber allein das Anwaltschreiben mit dem Abraten des Anwalts von letzter Woche Di. hat die Gebrüder Schm... dazu bewegt, mir heute ein Schreiben zuzusenden, worin sie meinen Widerruf mit Bedauern bestätigten.

Also. Ein guter Tip: Anwalt!!! Ich hielt es für besser investiertes Geld als 84 Euromaten in den Rachen der Brüder zu werfen. Zumal es auch weniger war.


----------



## Hayes (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Moin, 
wollt mich au mal wieder melden is ja schon ne Zeit her als ich zuletzt hier war. So kurz was zusammen gefasst;
ich habe mich am 14.03.06 auf lehrstellen-heute angemeldet (Xbox360 Wettbewerb) dann bekam ich nach 2 Wochen ne Mahnung via E-Mail und seitdem nichts mehr gehört von den Leuten bis ich Heute den Briefkasten öffnete da war der Brief vom [ edit] drinne. 
Ich werde natürlich nicht bezahlen da ja nach diesem Brief eh nichts mehr passiert wie man hier ja lesen kann ( nochmal ein Kompliment an das Forum) zudem was mich bissl schmunzeln lies das der Brief 2 Seiten hat jedoch beides völlig unterschiedliches Papier, erste Seite is ja mit meinem Namen etc. und die zweite dann mit dem wenn das falsche Alter etc. angegeben wurde, die haben wohl 500x die 2te Seite gedruckt und dann immer schön beigelegt, geht natürlich viel schneller so *g*

Ich werd die Sache aussitzen glaube ja kaum das noch was kommt bei Euch is ja au nichts mehr gekommen.

Grüsse aus der Schweiz

_persönliche Daten gelöscht modaction _


----------



## mathew (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo,
Ich frage mich ob eigentlich jemand eine X Box gewonnen hat ???
Grusse, Mathew


----------



## Rena (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Das einzige was es da zu gewinnen gab, war ein Abo für zwei Jahre.
Ist das etwa nichts ?

LG Rena


----------



## Hayes (2 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Irgendwie schwirrt mir der Brief immernoch im Kopf rum und ich weis eigentlich das ich mit nicht bezahlen das richtige mache jedoch frag ich mich halt doch sp zwischendurch ob wirklich nichts mehr kommt.... :-?


----------



## guido-burkhard (2 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Nein, es kommt wirklich nichts mehr. In diesem Forum diskutieren wir auch schon seit mehreren Wochen, und nach dem zweiten Schreiben von RA O. T. passiert überhaupt nichts mehr. Von einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid der S., [.......], hat noch niemand gepostet. Und wir allein in der S.-Diskussion bei mittlerweile bei 55 Seiten mit über 800 Beiträgen.

_Link, Passage und Namen wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt bzw. gekürzt. Bitte Nutzungsbedingungen beachten. MOD/BR_


----------



## Rena (2 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Die leben doch von der Angst der anderen. Deshalb sind doch ihre Schreiben so voll von Drohungen. Und aus lauter Angst zahlen dann viele.Nur weil mir ein Rechtsanwalt schreibt muß ich nicht zittern. Es gibt da leider auch schwarze Schafe. Also bleib ruhig und sitz das aus. Mache ich schon seit fast drei Monaten.


LG Rena


----------



## SEP (2 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Euch ist aber schon klar, dass bisherige Erfahrungswerte keine Garantie darstellen?

Rechtlich darf wohl bis zum Verjährungseintritt noch was kommen - und manche Firmen, die in diesen Foren behandelt werden, treiben das auch so.
dass also länger nix passiert, dürfte keine absolute Sicherheit darstellen.

Ich lasse eure "Ratschläge", es auszusitzen, mal stehen, obwohl sie grenzwertig zur Rechtsberatung sind. Ihr wolltet ja erkennbar nicht eine hundertprozentig wasserdichte Vorgabe aussprechen, gell?!


----------



## Rena (2 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Garantie hast du nie.Davon hat auch niemand gesprochen.Ich denke mein Anwalt hat mich gut beraten und im schlimmsten Falle vertritt er meine Tochter, die ja auch noch minderjährig ist.Und die Brüder sind bestens bekannt.


LG Rena


----------



## King W. (5 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				SEP schrieb:
			
		

> _Ich lasse eure "Ratschläge", es auszusitzen, mal stehen, obwohl sie grenzwertig zur Rechtsberatung sind. Ihr wolltet ja erkennbar nicht eine hundertprozentig wasserdichte Vorgabe aussprechen, gell?!_



Natürlich, Rechtsberatung macht doch hier niemand. *[...]*

Aber einen gutgemeinten persönlichen Tip darf man doch sicher geben: *[...]*

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert - bitte NUBs beachten! Auch in persönlich gemeinte Tipps versteckte Rechtsberatung bleibt unerwünscht.]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## zwieselmaus (10 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

huhu, hab am 13.05.06 ja ne mahnung bekommen und wenn ich ni innerhalb von 7tagen bezahlen würde...blablabla
hab darauf nochma nen widerspruch geschrieben, da ich ja am tag der anmeldung schon in widerrufung gegangen bin...
is ja auch egal..jedenfalls seit dem is noch nichts wieder gekommen=)
und das is ja schon fast 1 monat=)
also ich bin optimistisch, das es das jetz war


----------



## Rena (10 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Meine Tochter sollte bis zum 7.Mai bezahlen. Bisher haben wir nichts wieder gehört. Ich glaube die haben zur Zeit andere Probleme oder sind im Urlaub auf den Bahamas.Es sei ihnen gegönnt, bei dem Stress den die Armen haben.

LG Rena


----------



## King W. (11 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Rena schrieb:
			
		

> _Meine Tochter sollte bis zum 7.Mai bezahlen. Bisher haben wir nichts wieder gehört. Ich glaube die haben zur Zeit andere Probleme oder sind im Urlaub auf den Bahamas.Es sei ihnen gegönnt, bei dem Stress den die Armen haben.
> 
> LG Rena_



Vielleicht sind sie ja verreist, aber Bahamas glaube ich weniger. Wovon denn, wenn kaum noch jemand bezahlt?


----------



## Luna (11 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Captain, ich gebe Dir da ja vollkommen recht. Ich könnte mich ja selbst ohrfeigen, daß mir sowas passiert ist. Seit Jahren bin ich im Web präsent, war immer vorsichtig, und nun ist es doch passiert. Aber wie auch immer die Sache ausgehen wird: aus Schaden werde ich (noch) klüger.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Jahnsi


hallo,ich habe eine Frage an euch ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen! Mein Bruder ist unter 16 und hat sich von meinem PC in meinem Namen unter Probenzauber.de angemeldet.Jetzt habe ich ein 24 monatiges Abo am Hals, für 84 Euro im Jahr. Er war sich sicher das alles kostenlos ist man muß nur eigentlich 18 Jahre sein um es abzuschliesen. Ich habe das auch leider erst gemerkt als das 14 tägige wiederrufsrecht vorbei war. Wist Ihr ob ich da eine Cance habe rauszukommen? Bitte helft mir!


----------



## Reducal (11 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Wieso du? Hat Dein Bruder auch deine Daten verwendet oder nur deine E-Mail-Adresse?


----------



## djpaulik (12 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Don Pablo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> seit letzter Woche haben wir auch ein Schreiben von besagtem Anwalt. Der Sohn von meiner Frau hatte etwas auf Hausaufgaben.de gesucht. Dadurch bin ich bei der Recherche dankbarerweise auf diese wichtige Seite gestossen.
> Inzwischen haben wir mit besagtem Musterbrief Einspruch erhoben (per Einschreiben - wichtig). Ausserdem ist auch die Verbraucherzentrale darüber informiert worden.
> ...


Hallo,

Nach mehreren Mahnungen von den brüdern [..........] ( denke das dir die leute bakannt sind-zb. routenplanung-heute.com) habe ich nun ein brief vom anwalt bekommen das ich 123€ zahlen muss.Natürlich will ich das nicht zahlen da ich nicht mal die seite besuchen kann und nichts davon stand das irgend ein vertrag über 12 monaten geht.Was kann ich dagegen tun.Bitte um Hilfe...
Ichhätte gerne ein Musterbrief von dem was du zu den typen gesendest hast. 
Mfg

[......]

_Namen wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt MOD/BR_


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (12 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				djpaulik schrieb:
			
		

> Was kann ich dagegen tun.Bitte um Hilfe...


Schau mal > HIER <! Und von mir der Tip: blos keine Angst vor irgendwas haben - nur wer standhaft bleibt, ist letztlich Sieger in diesem unfairen Spiel.


----------



## djpaulik (12 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal > HIER <! Und von mir der Tip: blos keine Angst vor irgendwas haben - nur wer standhaft bleibt, ist letztlich Sieger in diesem unfairen Spiel.


Da ist nicht so viel was ich nicht weiss.Ich suche ein Musterbrief was ich dei Id.... senden kann,.Danke


----------



## Reducal (12 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

...den wirst du aber nicht bekommen, zumindest nicht im Thread. Gehe zu einer Verbraucherzentrale und lasse dir einen diktieren und von wegen, hier steht nicht so viel ...

...hier steht eigentlich alles zu den Umständen, die Verhaltensmöglichkeiten und ettliches zur Beruhigung der Ratsuchenden.


----------



## djpaulik (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...den wirst du aber nicht bekommen, zumindest nicht im Thread. Gehe zu einer Verbraucherzentrale und lasse dir einen diktieren und von wegen, hier steht nicht so viel ...
> 
> ...hier steht eigentlich alles zu den Umständen, die Verhaltensmöglichkeiten und ettliches zur Beruhigung der Ratsuchenden.


Ich möchte mich nicht beruhigen den ich bin ruhig ich möchte einfach mal ein musterbrief von dem ihr da alle schreibt,ist es so schwer einfach mal mir es per e-mail zu senden???Die verbraucherzentrale meldet sich nicht bei mir zurück.Was soll ich machen???Soll ich die drohen oder was??
?


----------



## SEP (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				djpaulik schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ich machen???Soll ich die drohen oder was??
> ?


Hierzu verweise ich *auf meine Standardantwort zu dieser Frage mit der Bitte um Beachtung.*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Rena (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				djpaulik schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte mich nicht beruhigen den ich bin ruhig ich möchte einfach mal ein musterbrief von dem ihr da alle schreibt,ist es so schwer einfach mal mir es per e-mail zu senden???Die verbraucherzentrale meldet sich nicht bei mir zurück.Was soll ich machen???Soll ich die drohen oder was??
> ?




Bleib doch mal locker. Das geht auch ohne Musterbrief. Lese dir(wie schon empfohlen)die Beiträge hier im Forum durch und du wirst ruhiger. Hat mir auch geholfen und ich steh das durch.

LG Rena


----------



## Rena (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

sorry, das mit dem zitieren hat wohl nicht geklappt.

LG Rena

*[Virenscanner: Ich hab's mal angepasst]*


----------



## Rena (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

sollte an djpaulik adressiert sein


LG Rena


----------



## djpaulik (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				geudrio schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Auch ich bin bei routenplanung-heute.com reingefallen. :wall:
> 
> ...


Hallo geudrio!!
wollte dir fragen was du gemacht hast im bezug auf die brüdern.Den ich in genau drauf eingefallen wie du und auf die selbe seite.


----------



## netsrak (17 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo. Meine Frau hat bei vornamen-heute beim X-Box 360 Gewinnspiel mitgemacht. Nach 4 Wochen kam eine Rechnung per E-Mail auf die wir nicht reagiert haben. Weitere 4 Wochen später kam eine Mahnung auf die wir auch nicht reagiert haben. Nun kam vor drei Tagen ein Brief vom Anwalt. der Brüder O.T. aus Osnabrück mit der Auflage innerhalb von 1 Woche 123,- Euro  zu zahlen, andernfalls werde die Forderung gerichtlich geltend gemacht. Auf dieses Schreiben habe ich bislang auch nicht reagiert. Werde am Montag mir mal einen Termin bei der Verbraucherzentrale holen. 

*Hat jemand zufällig einen brauchbaren Screenshot der "alten" Vornamen-Seite (mit dem X-Box360 Gewinnspiel)?* :-? 
Die Seite hat ja jetzt eine andere Aufmachung (auf der auf das Abo hingewiesen wird).

Hat jemand auch schon Post von dem Anwalt bekommen und wie habt Ihr drauf reagiert?


----------



## Wembley (17 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				netsrak schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand zufällig einen brauchbaren Screenshot der "alten" Vornamen-Seite (mit dem X-Box360 Gewinnspiel)?


Hier ist ein Screenshot vom 17.02.06 - gleich im 2. Posting in diesem Thread.
Der Link: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=132792#post132792

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## netsrak (17 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist ein Screenshot vom 17.02.06 - gleich im 2. Posting in diesem Thread.
> Der Link: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=132792#post132792
> 
> Gruß
> Wembley


@ Wembley :  Vielen Dank.


----------



## netsrak (19 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hab heute bei der Verbraucherzentrale in Flensburg angerufen. Habe am Montag Nachmittag einen Termin bei der Rechtsberatung. Als ich am Telefon die Internetseite (...-heute.com) nannte, sagte die Frau am Telefon : "Ach die S. -Brüder. Dann kommen sie mal vorbei." Mal sehen was die mir raten.


----------



## biggi (20 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

hier ein interessanter Bericht:
_[Link entfernt, weil das Ziel nicht unseren NUBs entspricht. (bh)]_

Gruß Biggi


----------



## biggi (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo Mod, bin ich jetzt gesperrt, das täte mir leid, ich kann die Benutzerliste nicht mehr aufrufen "nicht berechtigt", warum ? 
Das mit dem Link tut mir leid. Wußte nicht, dass das verboten ist.
Gruß Biggi

_[Hallo Biggi, wenn das Posten geht, ist das Profil offensichtlich nicht gesperrt. Es gäbe auch keinen Grund. Viel Spaß im Forum! (bh)]_


----------



## sabrina+marco (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ich gehöre auch zum Kreis der "Geschädigten" der w*w.vornamen-heute.com

Habe bisher nur Mails bekommen, keinen Brief von einem Anwalt.
1. Mail mit Zugangsdaten etc.  11.03.2006
2. Mail mit Rechnung 02.04.2006
3. Mail mit Mahnung 05.05.2006

Die Mails habe ich erst gestern gelesen, da es sich um ein Hotmailkonto handelt welches ich nur für solche Gewinnspielteilnahmen nutze, und nur alle paar Wochen kurz anmelde und wieder sofort abmelde.

Ich habe mit meiner Rechtschutz gesprochen, die Kosten würden Sie übernehmen.
Sie raten mir aber zunächst eine Mail/ Brief hinzuschreiben und Aufzufordern woher Sie meine dten haben und mitteilen dass keine Veranlassung besteht den Betrag zu zahlen.

Jetzt meine Frage da ja soviele darauf reingefallen sind, warum schließen wir uns nicht zusammen und reichen nicht alle zusammen Anzeige bei der Polizei bzw. eine Sammelklage?

Ich weiß nicht inwiefern dass funktioniert, aber ein Versuch wäre es doch wert?

Und hat sich schon jemand an die Presse gewandt (z:B. Akte 06) ??


Vielen Dank und viele Grüße

Sabrina und "geschädigter" Marco


----------



## biggi (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo Sabrina und Marco, 
hier in Deutschland gibt es keine Sammelklagen. Presse weiß auch über alles Bescheid. Wenn Ihr dieses Forum mal durchforscht, dann habt Ihr viele Antworten. Lesen, lesen, lesen.
Viel Glück Biggi


----------



## biggi (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

hallo (bh) ich bins schon wieder, aber für die Benutzerliste und Kalender, sowie nützliche Links bin ich gesperrt. Könnt Ihr mir helfen.
Gruß Biggi


----------



## sabrina+marco (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Wer hier hat denn schon mehr als nur einen Brief von diesem Anwalt bekommen?

Also ich habe bisher noch nichts darüber im TV gesehen, daher habe ich ´ne Mail an Akte 06 gesendet, mal sehen ob da was kommt.

Und soviel ich weiß kann man hier in Deutschland bei der Polizei Anzeige erstatten, und dies bringt auch mehr wenn dies mehrere Menschen tun


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				sabrina+marco schrieb:
			
		

> Und soviel ich weiß kann man hier in Deutschland bei der Polizei Anzeige erstatten,


und weswegen?  für eine  Anzeige muß ein Straftatbestand vorliegen, wo seht ihr den? 
Ein Hinweis: Das Wort Betrug ist leicht dahin gesagt und sehr schwer zu beweisen, 
daher Vorsicht. 

cp


----------



## supersimbi (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Captain, ich gebe Dir da ja vollkommen recht. Ich könnte mich ja selbst ohrfeigen, daß mir sowas passiert ist. Seit Jahren bin ich im Web präsent, war immer vorsichtig, und nun ist es doch passiert. Aber wie auch immer die Sache ausgehen wird: aus Schaden werde ich (noch) klüger.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Jahnsi


mir  ist ähnliches passiert mit einer fa. MCMultimedia e. K. bekomme eine Rechung über 60 € weil ich eine von (lach) darf ich mit noch auswählen 6 rufnummern angerufen haben soll, ich übergebe das der staatsanwaltschaft, die Firma hat kein Telefon oder ähnliches, nur auf  der Überweisung soll ich deutlich meine Telefonnummer hinterlassen


----------



## Insider (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				sabrina+marco schrieb:
			
		

> ....bei der Polizei Anzeige erstatten, und dies bringt auch mehr wenn dies mehrere Menschen tun



In diesen hier oft bemühten ähnlich gelagerten Fällen blockiert die Quantität der Anzeigen eher die Qualität der Ermittlungen und erzeugt einen Tunneleffekt bei den Sachbearbeitern.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Insider schrieb:
			
		

> In diesen hier oft bemühten ähnlich gelagerten Fällen blockiert die Quantität der Anzeigen eher die Qualität der Ermittlungen und erzeugt einen Tunneleffekt bei den Sachbearbeitern.


Nochmal:  Wegen was sollte  denn überhaupt Anzeige erstattet werden? 

cp


----------



## Don Pablo (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Captain Picard schrieb:



> Das Wort Betrug ist leicht dahin gesagt und sehr schwer zu beweisen


und


> Wegen was sollte denn überhaupt Anzeige erstattet werden?


Auf Nachfrage beim hiesigen Kriminalkomissariat für Computer- und Internetdelikte wurde mir sofort dazu geraten eine Anzeige zu erstatten, und zwar wegen VERSUCHTEN BETRUGES. Dem Kripobeamten brauchte ich nicht einmal den ganzen Fall schildern. Schon der der Hinweis auf besagte Internetseite hat ihn dazu veranlasst mir den Rat zu geben. 
Insofern halte ich es für notwendig, dass möglichst viel Geschädigte so reagieren. 

Gruss
Don Pablo


----------



## Insider (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Don Pablo schrieb:
			
		

> Auf Nachfrage beim hiesigen Kriminalkomissariat für Computer- und Internetdelikte wurde mir sofort dazu geraten eine Anzeige zu erstatten, und zwar wegen VERSUCHTEN BETRUGES. Dem Kripobeamten brauchte ich nicht einmal den ganzen Fall schildern.


Der hat gut reden, denn der muss das ja auch nicht bearbeiten. Würde eine Anzeige wegen Computerbetrug erstattet werden, sieht die Sache ganz anders aus. Ob das eine oder das andere jedoch überhaupt vorliegt, bringt erst das Ergebnis von Ermittlungen oder die Entscheidung einer Staatsanwaltschaft mit sich.


----------



## Don Pablo (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Insider schrieb:



> Ob das eine oder das andere jedoch überhaupt vorliegt, bringt erst das Ergebnis von Ermittlungen oder die Entscheidung einer Staatsanwaltschaft mit sich.



Also, durch ihr [......] Geschäftsgebahren sind die Brüder doch mittlerweile auch schon bei den Behörden (Kripo, Staatsanwaltschaft, usw.) bestens bekannt. Bereits jetzt heisst es dort, "ach, die schon wieder". Je mehr Anzeigen erstattet werden, desto grösser werden auch dort die Erfolgsaussichten eingeschätzt.

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Don Pablo schrieb:
			
		

> Je mehr Anzeigen erstattet werden, desto grösser werden auch dort die Erfolgsaussichten eingeschätzt.


Von wem? Siehe dazu auch > HIER <!


----------



## A John (24 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Don Pablo schrieb:
			
		

> Bereits jetzt heisst es dort, "ach, die schon wieder". Je mehr Anzeigen erstattet werden, desto grösser werden auch dort die Erfolgsaussichten eingeschätzt.


 *Hier findet sich eine IMO gute Strategie* für die richtige Vorgehensweise.

Gruß A. John

_der Link wurde an anderer Stelle bereits gelöscht. Links auf Rechtsberatung  anonymer Autoren 
auf anonymen Seiten  sind hier unerwünscht modaction _


----------



## YoyoSW (25 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo allerseits,

 leider bin ich ebenfalls auf die "lieben" [...] hereingefallen. :wall: Anzeige habe ich bereits erstattet, doch jetzt möchte die Polizei nen Screenshot von der Seite (w*w.sms-heute.com) wie sie vor der großen Änderung aufgrund der Abmahnungen war. Kann mir da vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen? Wäre echt total wichtig! 

Vielen Dank schon vorher!

_[Name entfernt. Bitte erst die NUBs lesen. (bh)]_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


----------



## Reducal (25 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				YoyoSW schrieb:
			
		

> ...doch jetzt möchte die Polizei nen Screenshot von der Seite (w*w.sms-heute.com) wie sie vor der großen Änderung aufgrund der Abmahnungen war.http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


Und warum besorgen die sich den nicht selbst sondern bemühen den ahnungslosen User? Frechheit!
Wenn sie einen Screenshot sehen (ähnlich diesem > HIER <), dann lesen sie auch einen Preis und die Ermittlungen sind damit erledigt. Ziviel- und Strafrecht haben an dieser Stelle nämlich unterschiedliche Auffassungen von dem was Recht ist.

Warst du denn überhaupt auf der sms-heute Seite? Da die Session, um die es bei dir geht, offensichtlich schon länger als drei Monate her ist, sind weitere Ermittlungen (falls du nicht auf der Seite warst aber eine Rechnung bekommen hattest) nicht mehr möglich. Aber auch der Nachweis für den Anbieter, von wo aus die Einwahl statt gefunden hatte, steht nun allenfalls in den Sternen.


----------



## sabrina+marco (25 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Bei mir soll das ganze im März geschehen sein.
Ich habe die Mails aber erst letzte Woche abgerufen (Hotmail-Konto für Gewinnspielteilnahmen weg. Spam) und die geballte Ladung auf einmal bekommen!

Verstehe ich das jetzt richtig, dass aufgrund der Zeitspanne keine Ermittlungen mehr möglich sind?
Sollte ich trotzdem eine Anzeige erstatten oder sollte ich auf den Brief vom Anwalt warten?

Und wie lange hat es gedauert bis der Brief vom Anwalt bei Euch kam??

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!


----------



## Reducal (26 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				sabrina+marco schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte ich trotzdem eine Anzeige erstatten oder sollte ich auf den Brief vom Anwalt warten?


Wenn dir ein "Inkasso"-Anwalt schreibt (vorausgesetzt der hat deine Wohn-Adresse und nicht nur die E-Mail-Adresse) dann kommt der Brief womöglich, auch wenn du eine Anzeige erstatten würdest. Allerdings ist das Stellen einer Rechnung kein Straftatbestand und somit halte ich persönlich die Erstattung einer Anzeige für unsinnig.



			
				sabrina+marco schrieb:
			
		

> Verstehe ich das jetzt richtig, dass aufgrund der Zeitspanne keine Ermittlungen mehr möglich sind?


Ermittlungen wonach? Die Verbindungsdaten aus März sind aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach verloren und nicht mehr recherchierbar. Das gilt sowohl im Fall einer Anzeige als auch für den Beleg des Vertragsschlusses durch den Anbieter oder dessen Anwalt - man kann nicht mehr zweifelsfrei und gerichtsverwertbar feststellen, wer sich dort mal angemeldet hat, wenn der Rechnungsempfänger das abstreitet. Allein eine Anzeige erstatten zu wollen, weil man sich vom Anbieter betrogen fühlt, hat hier mMn absolut gar keine Erfolgsaussicht.


----------



## YoyoSW (26 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Und warum besorgen die sich den nicht selbst sondern bemühen den ahnungslosen User? Frechheit!
> Wenn sie einen Screenshot sehen (ähnlich diesem > HIER <), dann lesen sie auch einen Preis und die Ermittlungen sind damit erledigt. Ziviel- und Strafrecht haben an dieser Stelle nämlich unterschiedliche Auffassungen von dem was Recht ist.
> 
> Warst du denn überhaupt auf der sms-heute Seite? Da die Session, um die es bei dir geht, offensichtlich schon länger als drei Monate her ist, sind weitere Ermittlungen (falls du nicht auf der Seite warst aber eine Rechnung bekommen hattest) nicht mehr möglich. Aber auch der Nachweis für den Anbieter, von wo aus die Einwahl statt gefunden hatte, steht nun allenfalls in den Sternen.


Keine Ahnung, warum die Polizei sich nicht selbst nen Screenshot besorgen kann. Hab jetzt jedenfalls einen von der Verbraucherzentrale gekriegt. Auf dem sieht man auch, das die Preise nicht deutlich ersichtlich waren. Meine Anzeige wurde jedenfalls zu so ner Sammelstelle weitergeleitet. Bei der Polizei wurden nicht die S. , sondern eher ich als Täter dargestellt, weil ich ja nicht die AGB's gelesen habe. Ich hab dann aber widersprochen und gesagt, dass es ja wohl für jeden leicht ersichtlich sein muss, wenn man ein 2-jähriges Abo abschließen möchte!
Ich hab keine Ahnung, ob ich von O.T.  noch weiteres hören werde, meine Anmeldung auf der Seite (die ich sicher abgeschlossen habe ( ) war jedenfalls im März.

_persönliche Daten gelöscht, siehe NUB modaction
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php _


----------



## biggi (26 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

YoyoSW,
Du schreibst hier, dass Du die Seite sicher abgeschlossen hast, wenn ja, dann frage ich mich, warum Du eine Anzeige erstattet hast. Du hast doch dies gewollt, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe. Warum kommst Du erst jetzt nach 3 Monaten darauf, dass Du dies nicht willst?? War die Anmeldung wirklich schon im März??
Gruß Biggi


----------



## YoyoSW (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				biggi schrieb:
			
		

> YoyoSW,
> Du schreibst hier, dass Du die Seite sicher abgeschlossen hast, wenn ja, dann frage ich mich, warum Du eine Anzeige erstattet hast. Du hast doch dies gewollt, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe. Warum kommst Du erst jetzt nach 3 Monaten darauf, dass Du dies nicht willst?? War die Anmeldung wirklich schon im März??
> Gruß Biggi


Ich glaube wohl kaum, dass irgendjemand, der seine Daten auf dieser Seite eingegeben hat, ein zweijähriges Abo abschließen wollte, das 84 Euro im Jahr kostet. Wenn die [edit]  nicht *deutlich* darauf hinweisen, dass die Sache was kostet, ist das nicht rechtens. Die Verbraucherzentrale meint übrigens, dass die Opfer der [edit]  GbR Anzeige gegen diese erstatten sollen.

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB modaction _


----------



## Don Pablo (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Sabrina und Marco schrieben:


> Wer hier hat denn schon mehr als nur einen Brief von diesem Anwalt bekommen?


Also das 2te Schreiben kam so 3 Wochen nach unserem Widerspruch.


> Sollte ich trotzdem eine Anzeige erstatten


Selbstverstädlich. Als wir unsere Anzeige erstattet haben, wurde der Beamte auch gleich darauf hingewiesen, dass die Brüder schon bekannt sind und mehrere Anzeigen gegen sie laufen. Das hat sich als hilfreich erwiesen. Der Beamte schaute dann im Compi nach und machte Bemerkungen wie "Das ist ja eine ganze Menge..." und "Da kommt ja allerhand zusammen." Dadurch hatte sich das mit 'nem Sreenshot in unserem Fall auch erledigt.

Insider schrieb:


> ....erzeugt einen Tunneleffekt bei den Sachbearbeitern.


Das stimmt so nicht. Es sei denn, dass das im positiven Sinn gemeint war. Durch eine Vielzahl von Anzeigen können die ermittenden Behörden nämlich ein Muster erkennen, nach dem diese Brüder vorgehen.

Reducal schrieb:


> Allerdings ist das Stellen einer Rechnung kein Straftatbestand und somit halte ich persönlich die Erstattung einer Anzeige für unsinnig.


Was das Stellen einer Rechnung angeht hast du sicher Recht, aber hier geht es doch um die Vorgeschichte. Wie ist es dazu gekommen, dass diese Rechnung überhaupt gestellt wurde? 

_Letzter Teil wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Don Pablo schrieb:
			
		

> edit


Sicher, eine Bewertung der Sache steht jedem frei. Was diese ...-heute.com Sachen betrifft, so trifft eine Entscheidung darüber aber die Staatsanwaltschaft in Darmstadt und wie sich leicht erkennen lässt, ist diese längst gefallen.



			
				YoyoSW schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die [edit] nicht *deutlich* darauf hinweisen, dass die Sache was kostet, ist das nicht rechtens. Die Verbraucherzentrale meint übrigens, dass die Opfer der [edit] GbR Anzeige gegen diese erstatten sollen.


Nicht alle Verbraucherzentralen sehen das so. Insbesondere in Berlin werden die Zeichen von einem Anwalt dort anders gedeutet: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=133859#133859


----------



## netsrak (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ich war gestern bei der Rechtsberatung der Verbraucherzentrale. Da sagte man mir das ich gar nicht reagieren soll. "Die sind das Porto nicht wert", meinte der Anwalt. Er sagt außerdem das die noch nicht gegen jemanden vor´s Gericht gegangen sind. Das Einzige was höchstens noch kommen könnte, wäre ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid. Dann nur innerhalb von 2 Wochen gegen den Mahnbescheid Einspruch erheben und die Sache ist für uns gegessen. Denn dann müssten die Brüder klagen, und das war bis jetzt noch nicht der Fall. Wir sollen uns keinen Kopf über die Sache zerbrechen.


----------



## Don Pablo (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

netsrak schrieb:


> ....das ich gar nicht reagieren soll.



Wenn das jeder so sehen würde und sich auch entsprechend verhielte, dann könnte man den Brüdern wohl nie in die Suppe spucken. Erst durch die Ermittlungen und das Einschreiten der Behörden wird doch ein Schuh daraus. :smile:


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

*Netsrak* liegt mit seiner selbstgefertigten Meinung völlig auf der sich hier im Forum und sonstewo abzeichnenden klaren Linie. Und du, *Don Pablo*, solltest dich mal ein bisschen hier im Forum belesen, bevor du unsinnige Parolen raushaust - deine Meinung sei dir unbenommen aber behalte sie doch bitte für dich - die bringt die geneigen Leser nicht weiter!


----------



## heide.ganther (28 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo,
meine Tochter war auch bei den Gebr. S. .
Unter w*w.lehrstellen heute.com. Kann mir jemand den aller ersten Link schicken?:-D 
Hab dummerweise gleich die 84 Euro bezahlt. Ein Paßwort haben wir bis heute nicht von denen bekommen, wir können überhaupt nicht's damit anfangen, geschweige denn, wie versprochen 100 SMS kostenlos monatlich nutzen.
Wer weiß mehr darüber?
Liebe Grüße Heide

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB modaction _


----------



## Reducal (28 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				heide.ganther schrieb:
			
		

> Wer weiß mehr darüber?


Na der Anbieter natürlich - du hast bezahlt, also soll der doch seinen Vertrag erfüllen. Bei seriösen Anbietern gehört auch die Pflege der Kundschaft daszu und ein Support. Frage doch mal nach den Zugangsdaten um den bezahlten Dienst nutzen zu können.


			
				heide.ganther schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand den aller ersten Link schicken?


Was für einen Link meinst du? Etwa den, über den du von einer anderen Website zu dem Anbieter durchgereicht wurdest? Den kann dir niemand hier besorgen, es sei denn er hat einen guten Draht zu den Brüdern und deren damaligen Werbepartner.


----------



## sabrina+marco (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Heute ist bei uns dieser Brief vom Anwalt angekommen...
Werden die Angelegenheit nun zum Anwalt geben und es regeln lassen.
Sowas übernimmt die Rechtschutz Leute, wehrt Euch!
So machen die sonst immer weiter


----------



## biggi (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Habe diese Angelegenheit auch meinem Anwalt gegeben. Der hat einen Brief schon am 05.04.06 abgeschickt, stellt Euch vor, bis heute kam keine Antwort trotz Mahnung von meinem Rechtsanwalt. Es kam aber auch von denen nichts mehr, keine Mahnung oder sonst was. Ich möchte es aber schriftlich haben, dass ich aus dem Vertrag rauskomme. 
Hoffentlich.
Gruß Biggi


----------



## Don Pablo (30 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Reducal schrieb:


> ....eine Entscheidung darüber aber die Staatsanwaltschaft in Darmstadt und ...... ist diese längst gefallen.


Davon habe ich bis jetzt noch nichts erfahren können. Vielleicht bist du besser informiert und kannst diese Infos an mich weitergeben. (ggf. als PM)

Biggi schrieb:


> Ich möchte es aber schriftlich haben, dass ich aus dem Vertrag rauskomme.


Dann musst du erstmal deinen [.......] ausfindig machen. Lies dazu mal was bei netzwelt steht.
http://www.netzwelt.de/news/73533_2-probino-kein-anwalt-unter-dieser.html

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## aschfer (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo Leute!

Wollte mich auch nochmal melden und den Stand der Dinge sagen. Erst nochmal sie Zusammenfassung:    

-07.05.06  Rechnung an meine Tochter (17J.,falsches Geb.Dat. und falsche Adr. angegeben, nur e-mail Adresse stimmt)
-08.05.06 Kurzer Widerruf meinerseits
-09.05.06 Belehrung der Gebr., Widerrufsfrist abgelaufen, bla bla...
-12.05.06 Ausführlicher Widerruf von meiner Seite mit Angabe von Gesetzesauszügen, aber ohne Anwalt
-22.o5.06 Mahnung erhalten, daraufhin keine Reaktion von mir


Seitdem habe ich nichts mehr gehört. Ob es das war, weiß ich nicht. Ich warte einfach mal ab... Würde erst dann zahlen, wenn ein Gericht mich dazu verurteilt. Das jedoch halte ich für höchst unwahrscheinlich.

Hier der Artikel mit dem Konsumentenschutzgesetz:
Mittlerweile häufen sich bei uns Beschwerden von Betroffenen mit identen
Sachverhaltsdarstellungen über die Firma S.  GbR aus Deutschland.
Die Firma vertreibt verschiedene Internetseiten, bei denen sich Konsumenten
offenbar durch Gratisangebote angelockt anmelden und die zum Teil klein
gedruckten Vertragsbedingungen oder die nur mittels "pop up" aufrufbaren
Geschäftsbedingungen übersehen und nicht durchlesen. Erst nach Ablauf von 14
Tagen verschickt die Firma dann Rechnungen, um vermutlich bewusst die für
Deutschland geltende Widerrufsfrist zu umgehen.
Dazu ist in rechtlicher Hinsicht Folgendes festzuhalten:

Gemäß § 5e Konsumentenschutzgesetz beginnt die Frist für das Rücktrittsrecht
erst mit Erhalt einer deutlich gestalteten Rechtsbelehrung über den
Widerruf. Gemäß § 5d Konsumentenschutzgesetz bedarf es einer schriftlichen
Bestätigung über das Rücktrittsrecht, die lediglich durch einen für den
Verbraucher verfügbaren dauerhaften Datenträger ersetzt werden kann. Der
Hinweis auf der Homepage der Firma reicht dafür nicht aus, da es sich dabei
nicht um einen dauerhaften Datenträger handelt (die Information kann
jederzeit vom Unternehmer geändert werden). Gibt es keine Belehrung, so
verlängert sich die Frist um 3 Monate ab Vertragsabschluss. Im Ergebnis
bedeutet dies, dass die Rücktrittsfrist noch offen ist, da der Unternehmer
unseres Wissens nicht korrekt informiert.

Wir empfehlen Ihnen daher unter Berufung des § 5e KSchG den Rücktritt zu
erklären:

Hiermit erkläre ich nach $ 5e KSchG den Rücktritt vom Vertrag (KdNr:.....) ,
da ich niemals ausreichend über mein Rücktrittsrecht belehrt wurde. Ich
ersuche Sie um Bestätigung des Rücktritts um und Ausforderung aller offenen
Forderungen.



Vielleicht hilft es euch weiter...

Liebe Grüße

aschfer  :sun:


----------



## Welti (12 Juli 2006)

*Songtexte-heute.com [...]*

Hallo,
zu meinem Problem. Meine Tochter 13Jahre alt hat sich auf o.g. Seite angemeldet weil sie was von kostenlos gelesen hat. Nun kam eine Rechnung von 84 Euro. Habe darauf Widerspruch eingelegt und nun bekam ich eine folgende E-mail von denen.
Sehr geehrte(r) Kund(e)in,

nach Ihren Angaben handelt es sich dabei nicht um das richtige Geburtsdatum.
***Ihr Sohn/ Ihre Tochter*** hat vielmehr am ***??.??.????** Geburtstag.
Es wurden daher bei der Anmeldung durch ***Ihren Sohn / Ihrer Tochter*** ganz
offensichtlich bewusst falsche Daten eingegeben, um sich unsere Leistungen zu
erschleichen, da nur Erwachsene unseren Dienst in Anspruch nehmen können.
Wir weisen darauf hin, dass ein solches Verhalten nach geltendem Recht
grundsätzlich als strafrechtlicher Betrug zu werten ist, da hier falsche
Tatsachen vorgespiegelt wurden.
Senden Sie uns bitte an untenstehende Versandoptionen eine
Ausweiskopie/Geburtsurkunde ***Ihres Sohnes / Ihrer Tochter mit Ihrer Kunden-
und Rechnungsnummer,*** woraus ersichtlich ist, dass zum Zeitpunkt des
Vertragsabschlusses ***er / sie*** angeblich minderjährig war.

E-Mail: kind @ isa-solutions.de
Fax: 0180-5060530-329 (0,12EUR/min aus dem dt.Festnetz)
oder per Brief an folgende Adresse:
[...] GbR
Vor der Hube 3
64572 Büttelborn
Deutschland

Sollte es zutreffend sein, dass ***Ihr Sohn / Ihre Tochter*** zum Zeitpunkt
des Vertragsschlusses minderjährig war, so betrachten Sie den Vertrag als
hinfällig. Bitte beachten Sie aber zugleich, dass wir in einem solchen Fall
entsprechende Schadenersatzansprüche gegen ***Ihren Sohn / Ihre Tochter***
geltend machen und verfolgen werden und unserer Rechtsanwaltskanzlei sofort
damit beauftragen werden.


Hinweis:
Sollten Sie mit absoluter Sicherheit von sich behaupten können, dass Sie Ihre
Daten niemals bei uns eingetragen haben, bestätigen Sie uns dies bitte
nochmals umgehend. Ihre Rechnung wird in diesem Fall als hinfällig betrachtet,
jedoch eine Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt mit Hilfe der übermittelten
IP-Adresse erstattet.

Bitte beachten Sie unbedingt:
Sollte sich im Laufe der strafrechtlichen Ermittlungen herausstellen, dass
doch Sie der Nutzer der gespeicherten IP-Adresse waren, so haben Sie mit
erheblichen strafrechtlichen Konsequenzen zu rechnen. Zudem werden wir in
einem solchen Fall selbstverständlich weiterhin auf den Ausgleich unserer
Forderung bestehen.


------------------------------------
Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Customer Support

[...] GbR
songtexte-heute.com
Vor der Hube 3
64572 Büttelborn
Wie soll ich mich jetzt verhalten soll ich eine Kopie der Geburtsurkunde schicken.
Danke für Eure HIlfe

_[Namen und Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (12 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

@ Welti, lass dich von diesem Schreiben nicht einschüchtern. Eine Anzeige dahin gehend hat es allem Anschein nach noch nie gegeben und wäre bei einem 13jährigen auch unnötig, da der weder strafmündig noch geschäftsfähig im Sinne der Gesetze ist. Dieses Beiblatt bekommt jeder Mahnungsempfänger, egal welchen Sinn das macht. Der einzige erkannbare Sinn ist Einschüchterung, die später in einem Schreiben eines Anwalts gipfelt - mehr nicht.

Schau auch hier mal rein:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?p=129329&postcount=460
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?p=128725&postcount=303


----------



## Don Pablo (13 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Heute steht ein grosser Artikel (halbe Seite) im Weser-Kurier über das Trio.
Hier ein kleiner Auszug davon:



> ... Wie lange Rechtsanwalt T... mit seinen Methoden noch tätig sein darf, ist unklar. Bei der Anwaltskammer Oldenburg liegen bereits zahlreiche Beschwerden vor, diese fordert nun den Entzug seiner anwaltlichen Zulassung. Auch bei den Geschädigten formiert sich Widerstand. Immer wieder finden kleinere Demonstrationen vor dem Wohn- und Firmensitz der Gebrüder [] in Worfelden statt, auch einige Fernsehsender berichteten bereits.....


den Namen des RA habe ich unkenntlich gemacht (um dem MOD die Arbeit zu ersparen). Mal sehen ob der sich bald nach 'nem neuen betätigungsfeld umsehen muss.

*[Virenscanner: Namen entfernt]*


----------



## dvill (13 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Der Text steht auch online.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Don Pablo (13 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

dvill schrieb:


> Der Text steht auch online.


leider funzt der Link nicht. Den kompletten Artikel kann man Hier nachlesen.


----------



## webwatcher (13 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Don Pablo schrieb:
			
		

> dvill schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Der Text steht auch online.
> ...


auch das geht nicht auf Dauer, die Links weisen immer nur auf temporäre Sessions.
Sicher geht es  nur über die Suche. dort den Namen S..... eingeben und man landet auf dem Artikel.


----------



## johinos (13 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Beide Links funzen nicht - jedenfalls beim ersten Klick. Beim zweiten Versuch klappt's dann - bei beiden.


----------



## webwatcher (13 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

hab ich auch gesehen, ob das aber so bleiben wird, ist nicht sicher, die Suche wird solange die 
Artikel on-line stehen, vermutlich auf Dauer gehen


----------



## Don Pablo (13 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

webwatcher schrieb:


> .... die Suche wird solange die
> Artikel on-line stehen, vermutlich auf Dauer gehen


zur Not kann man den Artikel ja auch sichern.
Sollte der aber irgendwann nicht mehr vorhanden sein, dann einfach 'ne PN an mich und ich sende den als PDF per email.


----------



## Harti (16 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Paganus schrieb:
			
		

> :argl: Bin auch reingefallen hab letzten Freitag eine Rechnung (€ 84,-) bekommen in der stand dass ich ein 14 tägiges Wiederrufsrecht hätte und dass ich das Abo 24 Stunden Testen hätte können :gruebel:  wie lang hätte ich denn jetzt Wiederruffen können, 24 Std. oder 14 Tage?
> 
> Nachdem ich geschrieben hab dass ich gerne von meinem 14 tägigen Wiederrufsrecht gebrauch machen möchte wurde mir mitgeteilt dass diese Frist bereits abgelaufen ist da diese mit einwilligung zum Abo und nicht mit Ankunft der Rechnung Beginnt.
> 
> ...


Hi an alle Betroffene hatte auch mal das Problem mit dem S..
[........] ihr solltet zum Verbraucherschutz gehen.
Die machen das für euch.So war es bei mir.

_Name gekürzt und Satz wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (Verstoß gegen das Rechtsberatungsgesetz) gelöscht. MOD/BR_


----------



## Don Pablo (16 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Harti schrieb:


> Was soll ich jetzt tun? Komm ich da auch ohne die 84 € bezahlen zu müssen noch irgendwie heil raus?
> 
> Hab den Tipp bekommen die Herren Andreas u. Manuel S.... anzuzeigen.


Bleib mal ganz cooool und lies hier im Forum weiter, dann dürften deine Fragen zum größten Teil schon beantwortet sein und du wirst feststellen, dass der Tipp nicht falsch ist. Dabei aber gleich darauf hinweisen, dass gegen die Herren schon Ermittlungen eingeleitet wurden und die Staatsanwaltschaft in Darmstadt federführend ist.


----------



## Greenhorn (16 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Die Gebrüder haben einen ständig wachsenden "Fanclub": 
[.......]

Der Spruch "Viel Feind, viel Ehr" ist hier aber wohl nicht ganz zutreffend ...

_Link entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (16 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Don Pablo schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei aber gleich darauf hinweisen, dass gegen die Herren schon Ermittlungen eingeleitet wurden und die Staatsanwaltschaft in Darmstadt federführend ist.


Wenn das die Geschäftsleute lesen, werden sie vor Furcht erschaudern - immerhin weiß man darüber Bescheid, wie mit den Anzeigen in Darmstadt umgegangen wird und welchen Standpunkt die dort zuständige StA´in vertritt, gelle?


----------



## Don Pablo (16 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Reducal schrieb:


> Wenn das die Geschäftsleute lesen, werden sie vor Furcht erschaudern - immerhin weiß man darüber Bescheid, wie mit den Anzeigen in Darmstadt umgegangen wird, gelle?


?? wieso?? [........]

_Problematische Frage entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (16 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

So ein Quatsch! Es ist nur so, dass Zeugen und Beschuldigte in einem Strafverfahren gewisse Rechte genießen und über ihre Anwälte Akteneinsichtnahme erfahren. Die Problematik um die Geschäfte der Brüder S. gibt es schon seit Jahren - da gab es schon ettliche Gespräche mit Behördenmitgliedern und außerdem erfahren die Beteiligten regelmäßig vom Ausgang der Verfahren.


----------



## Don Pablo (16 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

sorry, 
War leider zu direkt mit meiner Frage.:wall: 
Soll nicht wieder vorkommen.


----------



## Harti (16 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Don Pablo schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> ?? wieso?? [........]
> 
> _Problematische Frage entfernt. MOD/BR_


Hi an alle p2p.com Betroffene wenn ihr fragen habt hier meinE-Mail Adresse
[.......]
Ich bin raus aus der Nummer aber vielleicht kann ich helfen.
Gruß Harti

_Mailadressen entfernt. Bitte Nutzungsbedingungen beachten. MOD/BR_


----------



## Harti (16 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Harti schrieb:
			
		

> Hi an alle p2p.com Betroffene wenn ihr fragen habt hier meinE-Mail Adresse
> [.......]
> Ich bin raus aus der Nummer aber vielleicht kann ich helfen.
> Gruß Harti
> ...


An die Betreiber des Forums Wenn ich keine e-mail adressen,zumal meine eigenen weitergeben darf um anderen vielleicht zu helfen weil viele sachen 
im Forum gestrichen werden,werde ich mich mit freundlichen grüßen wieder
abmelden.
Gruß Harti


----------



## Wembley (16 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Harti schrieb:
			
		

> An die Betreiber des Forums Wenn ich keine e-mail adressen,zumal meine eigenen weitergeben darf um anderen vielleicht zu helfen weil viele sachen
> im Forum gestrichen werden,werde ich mich mit freundlichen grüßen wieder
> abmelden.
> Gruß Harti


Mit der Veröffentlichung deiner Email-Adressen hilfst du bestenfalls den Spammern oder anderen, die dir möglicherweise nicht wohlgesonnen sind. Es ist besser, du kommunizierst mit anderen Usern per PN.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## SEP (17 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Harti schrieb:
			
		

> An die Betreiber des Forums Wenn ich keine e-mail adressen,zumal meine eigenen weitergeben darf um anderen vielleicht zu helfen weil viele sachen im Forum gestrichen werden,werde ich mich mit freundlichen grüßen wieder abmelden.
> Gruß Harti


1. Ich bin zwar kein Betreiber, aber weder ich noch der Betreiber können prüfen, ob die hier veröffentlichte E-Mailadresse echt und deine ist. Und "Dritt-Bespamming" will ja niemand. Welche Regelung kann also im Interesse aller nur gelten? Keine Mails (da keine Überprüfbarkeit).
2. Hier werden keine "Sachen gestrichen", die mit den Nutzungsbedingungen einher gehen.
3. Wenn du also (deine Bedingungen)
a) Mein Argument zu 1. akzeptierst und
b) Meine Feststellung zu 2. dazu nimmst,
wirst du dich nicht abmelden, da deine Conclusio keine ausreichend erfüllten Bedingungen aufweist.

Aber natürlich kann dich keiner zum Bleiben zwingen ...

_.sep_


----------



## trichter (17 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hey Leute
bitte entschuldigt, wenn ich ein bischen blöde Fragen stelle oder Fehler mache, hab mich ebe gerade zum ersten mal bei einem Forum angemeldet und weis noch nicht so ganz, wie das funktioniert...
Meine Frage: Weis jemand Bescheid, wenn man sich aus der Schweiz auf einer der S.-Sites angemeldet hat, wie man da vorgehen sollte? Vielleicht sollte ich hinzufügen, dass ich dummerweise die erste Rate schon bezahlt habe für die nächsten 12 Monate...kann man das Geld irgendwie zurückholen?
Ach ja...das Beste ist, dass der Anwalt O. T. sich bei mir schriftlich gemeldet hat, nachdem ich bezahlt hatte, und die leugnen nun sogar dass sie das Geld erhalten haben...sie wollten mein Bankdaten um dies zu überprüfen...was ist das nun schon wieder für ne Masche??
Danke für eure Hilfe

_Namen aus rechtlichen Gründen gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (17 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

...wenn du überwiesen hast, dann gib ihnen halt die Daten für die Zuordnung der Zahlung. Der Streit dürfte sich damit dann erübrigen. Wenn du Bedenken um deine Daten hast, dann ist das schweizer Käse, da die Daten bei dem Empfänger (falls tatsächlich Zahlungseingang) eh vorhanden sind - nur eben nicht zuordenbar, wahrscheinlich wegen der "Auslandsüberweisung".


----------



## dvill (17 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Konkrete Ratschläge, etwas zu tun, halte ich generell für falsch, nicht nur, weil es rechtlich unzulässig ist.

Im vorstehenden Beispiel kommt hinzu, dass der Beweis einer ersten Zahlung eventuell zu einer Forderung für das zweite Jahr führen kann, also ein freiwilliges Eigentor sein würde.

Es ist nicht so schlecht, wenn die Forderungssteller nicht durchblicken. Warum helfen wollen?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Wembley (17 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				trichter schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Frage: Weis jemand Bescheid, wenn man sich aus der Schweiz auf einer der S.-Sites angemeldet hat, wie man da vorgehen sollte?


Da es auch in der Schweiz Konsumentenschutzorganisationen gibt, wäre es sicher nicht schlecht, wenn du dich dorthin wenden würdest. 


			
				trichter schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollte ich hinzufügen, dass ich dummerweise die erste Rate schon bezahlt habe für die nächsten 12 Monate...kann man das Geld irgendwie zurückholen?


Ob die es freiwillig wieder rausrücken, ist nach Einschätzung aller höchst fraglich. Wenn man versucht, sie dazu zu "zwingen", geht ohne Rechtsbeistand (Anwalt) bzw. Verbraucherschutz sowieso nichts. Aber Näheres könnte dir da der Verbraucherschutz sagen.


			
				trichter schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja...das Beste ist, dass der Anwalt O. T. sich bei mir schriftlich gemeldet hat, nachdem ich bezahlt hatte, und die leugnen nun sogar dass sie das Geld erhalten haben...sie wollten mein Bankdaten um dies zu überprüfen


Man muss nicht jeden Wunsch, den andere Menschen haben, erfüllen. Alte Lebensweisheit.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Reducal (17 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

....so, das waren nun drei Meinungen, im reell nachvollziehbaren Verhältnis. @ trichter, suche dir aus, wie du es gerne hättest.


----------



## Harti (17 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der Veröffentlichung deiner Email-Adressen hilfst du bestenfalls den Spammern oder anderen, die dir möglicherweise nicht wohlgesonnen sind. Es ist besser, du kommunizierst mit anderen Usern per PN.
> 
> Gruß
> Wembley


Tschuldigung Wembley bin zum ersten mal in einem Forum.
Was ist PN?
Gruß Harti


----------



## Harti (17 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				SEP schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Ich bin zwar kein Betreiber, aber weder ich noch der Betreiber können prüfen, ob die hier veröffentlichte E-Mailadresse echt und deine ist. Und "Dritt-Bespamming" will ja niemand. Welche Regelung kann also im Interesse aller nur gelten? Keine Mails (da keine Überprüfbarkeit).
> 2. Hier werden keine "Sachen gestrichen", die mit den Nutzungsbedingungen einher gehen.
> 3. Wenn du also (deine Bedingungen)
> a) Mein Argument zu 1. akzeptierst und
> ...


Hi Sep was ist Conclusio?
Ich versuche mich zum ersten mal in einem Forum darum keine Ahnung.
Gruß Harti


----------



## Wembley (17 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Harti schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist PN?


PN=Private Nachricht. Kannst du an andere Mitglieder dieses Forums verschicken bzw. von diesen empfangen. In deinem Profil z. B. gibt es einen Punkt "Private Nachrichten".
BTW: Conclusio = Schlussfolgerung

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## SEP (18 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Harti schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist PN?


Aus der Forums-Hilfe zum Thema "PN" - lies mal hier nach.


----------



## dvill (18 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				trichter schrieb:
			
		

> Weis jemand Bescheid, wenn man sich aus der Schweiz auf einer der S.-Sites angemeldet hat, wie man
> da vorgehen sollte?


Konsumentenfallen gibt es auch in der Schweiz, und auch Stellen, die sich damit beschäftigen.

Wahrscheinlich wird man über die dort angegebenen Kontaktadressen mehr erfahren können.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Krümelchen (20 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo!
Auch ich habe es geschafft dass ich in die Falle der Brüder getappt bin. (-songtexte-heute)
Am 6.6.habe ich mich registriert, am 28.6. die Rechnung erhalten und am 13.6 die 1. Mahnung. Ich war bis jetzt ein stiller Mitleser doch da ich mich auch aussprechen muss hab ich mich hier nun angemeldet. Nachdem ich hier alle 107 Seiten durchforstet hatte war für mich klar, ich zahle auf keinen Fall. Ich bin noch minderjährig und hatte logischerweise keine bewussten Absichten auf ein 2-jähriges Abo einzugehen. Ich ging davon aus dass es wie beschrieben gratis war und übersah natürlich das kleingedruckte.
Nachdem ich den ersten Schock nun auch überwunden habe, und Drohungen wie Inkasso,Anwalt,etc. schon etwas gelassener sehe habe ich aber nun auch einige Fragen. Ich habe bei der Registrierung falschen Namen, falsche Adresse und falsches Geb. Datum angegeben. Erstere beiden aus dem grund da ich meine daten im internet grundsätzlich nicht weitergebe und letzteres, da man sich ja nur ab 18 Jahren anmelden kann. Ich habe nachdem ich die Rechnung erhalten habe sofort ein Mail mit Wiederruf zurückgeschickt doch nur den üblichen bla bla zurück erhalten. Nach wiederholter Antwort von meiner Seite bekam ich dann die Mahnung. Soweit ich mich hier aber informiert habe´, habe ich ein 3-monatiges rücktrittsrecht da ich in der Bestätigungsmail keinerlei informationen bezüglich des rücktrittrechts erhalten habe. wieso wird das dann nicht anerkannt? Ich habe mit meiner Mutter über die Sache gesprochen, sie hat nur gemeint ich soll das alles ignorieren, denn sie kennt sich da grundsätzlich nicht aus. Was soll ich jetzt tun? Weiter alles absitzen? Was wenn dann ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid ins haus flattern soll aber die leute nicht meine richtige adresse haben?
Bitte bitte klärt mich auf,
lg Krümelchen


----------



## Reducal (20 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Krümelchen schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte bitte klärt mich auf...


...dann lies´ mal hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935, dort steht auch was über Verträge mit Minderjährigen. Eine individuelle Aufklärung kann dir hier nicht geboten werden.


----------



## Wembley (20 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Krümelchen schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit ich mich hier aber informiert habe´, habe ich ein 3-monatiges rücktrittsrecht da ich in der Bestätigungsmail keinerlei informationen bezüglich des rücktrittrechts erhalten habe.


3 Monate? Rücktrittsrecht? Das klingt nach Österreich. Bist du aus Österreich oder aus Deutschland?

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Krümelchen (20 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

ja ich komme aus österreich...


----------



## Krümelchen (20 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ja ich weiß dass ich mit 14 nur halb geschäftsfähig bin, doch wenn ich denen das jetzt präsentiere wollen sie 1.) einen ausweis sehen und 2.) lassen sie zwar den vertrag fallen aber ich krieg ne anklage wegen betrug


----------



## Reducal (20 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Krümelchen schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich weiß dass ich mit 14 nur halb geschäftsfähig bin, doch wenn ich denen das jetzt präsentiere wollen sie 1.) einen ausweis sehen und 2.) lassen sie zwar den vertrag fallen aber ich krieg ne anklage wegen betrug



....die klagen niemanden an! Angeblich beenden die Brüder unter Vorlage einer Ausweiskopie umgehend das Forderungswesen bei u18 - d. h., damit würdest du den Weg abkürzen. Andererseits musst du denen auch gar nichts schicken, da im weiteren Verlauf die Forderung (wegen der bestehenden Fakten) spätestens vor einem Gericht hinfällig werden würde. Doch vor ein Gericht ist es bislang noch nie gegangen, es war bisher nicht mal was von einem Mahnbescheid zu lesen.

Wenn du dich nicht bei den Brüdern meldest, dann bedeutet das noch zwei stressende Briefe vom Inkassoanwalt (mehr wahrscheinlich nicht!) Somit ist es egal, was du auf dem Weg zum Ende des Tunnels tust - das Ergebnis bleibt gleich, so lange du nicht bezahlst.


----------



## Krümelchen (20 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

okay, nur werden mich diese 2 inkasso briefe nie erreichen da ich ja meine falsche adresse angegeben habe. ist aber eig. egal denn man ignoriert die briefe ja sowieso...!?

vielen dank auf jeden fall!!


----------



## Wembley (20 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Krümelchen schrieb:
			
		

> ja ich komme aus österreich...


Ach so, nun in Ö gelten teilweise andere gesetzliche Voraussetzungen, daher hat der von Reducal gepostete Link für dich nur teilweise Gültigkeit, da er vor allem auf die deutsche Gesetzeslage Rücksicht nimmt. Deswegen wäre es vielleicht nicht schlecht gewesen, wenn du dieses uns gleich im ersten Posting mitgeteilt hättest, weil das können wir beim besten Willen nicht erraten.

Aber es gibt genug Links speziell für Österreicher (falls du sie noch nicht kennen solltest):
http://help.orf.at/?story=4399
http://help.orf.at/?story=4460
http://help.orf.at/?story=4466

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Don Pablo (20 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



> Sakra schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Im Abschluß stellt die StA nur fest:
> ...


Soweit ist das ja auch richtig.
In den meisten der hier im Forum geschilderten Fälle geht es aber auch um Irreführung und Täuschung. Dies kann man durchaus auch als (versuchten) Be**ug werten, und dann ist das eben auch ein Fall für die Strafverfolgungsbehörden.


----------



## Reducal (20 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

...ich will mit dir nicht streiten aber eben dieser Punkt (Irreführung und Täuschungsabsicht gem. § 263 StGB) wäre zum Angreifen, doch die Tatbestandsmerkmale deuten die Staatsanwälte regelmäßig anders und verweisen auf den zivilen Weg. 

Damit deuten sie in ihren Einstellungsverfügungen aber bereits an, dass in der Forderungssache für den Forderungssteller eher nichts zu holen ist und überlassen die weiteren Entscheidungen den Betroffenen. Warum wohl ist nach jedem Anwaltsbrief an die Schm.... GbR oder den RA T. sofort Ruhe (wie hier schon einige Male gelesen)? Man ist anscheinend mit dem schnellen Tagesgeld zufrieden, eben den Überweisungen, die Leute machen, ohne vorher zu überlegen, die jenigen, die sich nicht kundig machen oder solche, die einfach nur Angst vor der Konfrontation haben.
Es soll aber auch geschäftsfähige Nutzer geben, die den kostenpflichtigen Dienst wissentlich genutzt haben. Ob die dann zahlen oder streiten, ist uns hier egal - Ziel des Forums ist die Unterstützung derer, die in eine für sie undurchsichtige Falle getappt sind oder die unwissentlich zur Kasse gebeten werden.


----------



## Krümelchen (21 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Zu einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid ist es bei noch keinem gekommen, wenn ich das richtig aufgefasst habe, oder?
Wenn ja, ist es also relativ egal wenn ich meine falsche adresse angegeben habe, da ja nach den 1-2 Anwaltsbriefen dann vorraussichtlich ruhe ist und diese kann man ja auch getrost ignorieren..
Ein Freund von mir, ist auch in die falle getappt, hat aber komischerweise 3 Mahnungen erhalten, keinen anwaltsbrief und es war ruhe..


----------



## Reducal (21 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Krümelchen schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ja, ist es also relativ egal wenn ich meine falsche adresse angegeben habe...


In deinem Fall schon, da da aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach nichts nachkommt. Generell bedeutet die Angabe falscher Daten bei kostenpflichtigen Diensten in Deutschland jedoch eine Straftat, nämlich das Fälschen beweiserheblicher Daten gem. § 269 StGB. Aber selbst wenn hier jemand was verfolgen wollte, dann ist bei einem 14jährigen wohl kaum ein Tatvorsatz zu erkennen, geschweige denn, die Verfolgung im Sinne der Verfolgungsbehörden. Für sowas gibt es i. d. R. kein Interesse von Amts wegen, schon gar nicht Länder übergreifend, wie hier.


----------



## Krümelchen (21 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

okay, eine frage noch...wenn ich denen nun mitteile, dass ich minderjährig bin, hat sich die sache für mich dann generell erledigt und würde ich dann auch keine anwaltsbriefe bekommen?sorry dass ich so bescheuerte fragen stelle aber ich kenn mich auf dem gebiet nicht sehr gut aus und ich möchte möglichst schnell aus der sache wieder raus..aber das wollen wir sowieso alle.


----------



## Wembley (21 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Krümelchen schrieb:
			
		

> okay, eine frage noch...wenn ich denen nun mitteile, dass ich minderjährig bin, hat sich die sache für mich dann generell erledigt und würde ich dann auch keine anwaltsbriefe bekommen?


Das Verhalten der beliebten Brüder und ihres Anwalts lässt sich nie so genau voraussagen. Siehe Links  von help.orf.at, die ich vorhin gepostet habe. Allerdings sind diese Artikel schon wieder ein paar Monate alt. Wie die es heute oder in näherer Zukunft handhaben, lässt sich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen. Das lehrt uns schon die Erfahrung und wir beobachten dies schon von Anfang an. Wichtig ist, dass du weißt, worum es hier geht und wie die gesetzlichen Rahmenbedingungen sind. Das Verhalten dieser Leute lässt sich schwer beeinflussen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Don Pablo (21 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Reducal schrieb:


> ...ich will mit dir nicht streiten aber eben dieser Punkt Irreführung und Täuschungsabsich...


Deinen Ausführungen stimme ich inhaltlich in vollem Umfang zu. Daher gibt es für mich auch keinen Grund darüber zu streiten.

Reducal schrieb:


> ...Ziel des Forums ist die Unterstützung derer, die in eine für sie undurchsichtige Falle getappt sind oder die unwissentlich zur Kasse gebeten werden.


Aus diesem Grund habe auch ich mich hier als Mitglied angemeldet, um den Kampf gegen unseriöse Geschäftemacherei zu unterstützen. Leider habe ich den Eindruck, dass das wohl zu einem Kampf gegen Windmühlenflügel ausartet. Wahrscheinlich sollte man mehr und rechtzeitiger Aufklärungsarbeit (z.B. in Schulen) betreiben.


----------



## Krümelchen (21 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ich weiß noch immer nicht ob ich denen jetzt schreiben soll ob ich minderjährig bin oder nicht. blöderweise verlangen die ja nen ausweis, den ich aber auf keinen fall schicke...aber dann werden die auch nicht anerkennen dass ich minderjährig bin oder?


----------



## Wembley (21 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Krümelchen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß noch immer nicht ob ich denen jetzt schreiben soll ob ich minderjährig bin oder nicht. blöderweise verlangen die ja nen ausweis, den ich aber auf keinen fall schicke...aber dann werden die auch nicht anerkennen dass ich minderjährig bin oder?


Nun, was du tust oder nicht tust, musst du zusammen mit deinen Eltern entscheiden. Die Infos hast du ja und noch einmal: Was die Brüder und ihr Anwalt machen bzw. wie die reagieren, lässt sich schwer vorhersagen. 

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Don Pablo (21 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Krümelchen schrieb:


> blöderweise verlangen die ja nen ausweis, den ich aber auf keinen fall schicke..


das ist ja schon mal gut. Warum willst denn dann noch schreiben?


----------



## Krümelchen (21 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Damit sie den bescheuerten Vertrag als ungültig sehen :wall:


----------



## Harti (22 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hi Krümelchen geh zum Verbraucherschutz die helfen dir.
Gruß Harti


----------



## Krümelchen (22 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

bei uns ist sowas nicht in der nähe!!


----------



## Wembley (22 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Krümelchen schrieb:
			
		

> bei uns ist sowas nicht in der nähe!!


Z.B. die Arbeiterkammer  Gibt es in jedem Bundesland:
http://www.arbeiterkammer.at/www-27.html

Oder den Internetombudsmann kontaktieren. Der kennt sich mit diesen Geschichten bestens aus: http://www.ombudsmann.at/

Die bekannten Brüder hat er sogar auf seiner  Watchlist.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Krümelchen (22 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Habe mich jetzt an den Ombudsmann gewendet und ihm meinen Fall geschildert, mal sehen was er dazu sagt. Vielen Dank, Wembley


----------



## mastino13 (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

mit Interesse habe ich die Fragen von Krümelchen gelesen. Natürlich auch die Antworten. Was ich an der ganzen Angelegenheit nicht verstehe ist daß Krümelchen zunächst angibt einen "falschen Namen" angegeben zu haben und dann nach zwei Wochen die Rechnung ins Haus flattert???????:wall: 

War der Name doch richtig angegeben?

Gruss mastino


----------



## Stardust (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Wird wohl bei vielen der Fall gewesen sein, wenn sie zwar falsche Daten, aber eine richtige E-Mail-Addy angegeben haben.


----------



## Krümelchen (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ja die Rechnung und die Mahnung sind ja per mail gekommen.
sie haben übrigens meine richtige IP adresse, aber an meine wohnadresse kommen die dadurch nur mit richterlichem beschluss dran oder?


----------



## Reducal (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

So ist es, doch den bekommen nur Strafverfolgungsbehörden nach einer Anzeige eines (vermeintlich) Geschädigten. Die IP-Adresse nutzt dem Anbieter somit nichts.


----------



## cdausch (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Bei mir ist heute ein anwaltliches Schreiben eingetrofen das mich auffordert 84euro + 36 euro mahngebühr etc. zu bezahlen (nach so ca. 2 monaten) ...


----------



## Don Pablo (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Die Verbraucherzentrale hat einen lesenswerten Beitrag über unser Trio auf ihrer Website.


----------



## Azrael (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo
Ich heiße Bernd und komme aus Österreich und bin schon etwas Älte  und auch bei mir versuchten es die Herren mit dieser Masche.
Auch ich habe gleich vom Rechtsanwalt ein Schreiben bekommen, ich solle 89 Euro plus Anwaltskosten bezahlen.
Der Betrag belief sich auf 139 Euro.
Ich war mir nicht sicher, ob ich die ***-heute angeklickt habe. Sicher schreckt man sich zuerst, wenn man ein solches schreiben erhält. Die Ausführung des Briefes ist schon fast eine Drohung.
Das komische war, das die Unterschrift des Anwalts nur eine Kopie war und auch kein Stempel vorhanden war.
Da  ich eine Rechtschutzversicherung habe, bin ich zu einem Rechtsanwalt gegangen.
Er sah schan an der Aktenzahl, sie war über 35.000, das es sich um einen Serienbrief handelte. 
Gestern, also nach 3 Wochen bekam mein Anwalt eine E.-Mail, das die Sache in Ordnung sei und der Brief Gegenstandslos ist, es werden keine weiteren Forderungen gestellt.
Es werden sicher einge durch den Brief verunsichert und bezahlen, die ist wahrscheinlich die Masche dieser Herrschaften.
Gruss Bernd


----------



## Angiiii (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallöchen zusammen,

heute erhielt ich eine Rechnug von einem Herrn Rechtsanwalt O.T  Er vertritt die Interessen der Firma A.  & M.  S. GbR. Die Rechnung bezieht sich auf einen Dienstleistungsvertrag für die Anmeldung auf der Internetseite Hausaufgaben-heute.com, zu zahlender Betrag: 84,-€ + 39,-€ für den Anwalt.

Nach Rücksprache mit der ganzen Familie sind wir zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass niemand von diesem Angebot Gebrauch gemacht hat. 

Ich habe zu keinem Zeitpunkt eine Mahnung erhalten, werder per E-Mail, noch sonst irgendwie. Der Rechtsanwalt beruft sich aber darauf. Nach einem Anruf bei besagter Firma konnte man mir auch im Nachhinein keine Kopie der Mahnung zukommen lassen.

Die angegeben Daten stimmen alle, Adresse, Name und E-Mail. Nur das Geburtsdatum ist falsch.

Auch bei T-Online haben wir versucht irgendetwas herauszubekommen. Da wir über eine Flat verfügen, ist es aber nicht nachvollziehbar, welche IP-Adresse zum fraglichen Zeitpunkt bestand. Wir wurden von T-Online an unseren Rechtsanwalt und den Verbraucherschutz verwiesen.

Wie sollen wir uns nun weiter verhalten? 

Innerhalb von 10 Tagen sollen wir 123,-€ zahlen. Die Kanzlei weisst uns im Anhang noch auf folgendes hin:

"Sollten Sie mit absoluter Sicherheit von sich behaupten können, dass Sie Ihre Daten niemals auf oben genannter Internetseite eingetragen haben, teilen Sie uns dies bitte umgehend mit. Die gegen Sie geltend gemachte Forderung wird in diesem Fall als hinfällig betrachtet, jedoch eine Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt, mit Hilfe der bei der Anmeldung übermittelten IP-Adresse, erstattet.

Sollte sich im Laufe der strafrechtlichen Ermittlungen herausstellen, dass doch Sie der Nutzer oben genannter IP-Adresse waren, so haben Sie mit erheblichen strafrechtlichen Konsequenzen zu rechnen. Zudem werden wir in einem solchen Fall selbstverständlich weiterhin auf den Ausgleich des Gesamtbetrages bestehen."

Wie verhalten wir uns jetzt richtig? Inzwischen zweifele ich schon an mir selbst!:scherzkeks: 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

C.J. 

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php
modaction _


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Angiiii schrieb:
			
		

> Wie verhalten wir uns jetzt richtig? Inzwischen zweifele ich schon an mir selbst!:scherzkeks:


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700

cp


----------



## Azrael (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo




> "Sollten Sie mit absoluter Sicherheit von sich behaupten können, dass Sie Ihre Daten niemals auf oben genannter Internetseite eingetragen haben, teilen Sie uns dies bitte umgehend mit. Die gegen Sie geltend gemachte Forderung wird in diesem Fall als hinfällig betrachtet, jedoch eine Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt, mit Hilfe der bei der Anmeldung übermittelten IP-Adresse, erstattet.
> 
> Sollte sich im Laufe der strafrechtlichen Ermittlungen herausstellen, dass doch Sie der Nutzer oben genannter IP-Adresse waren, so haben Sie mit erheblichen strafrechtlichen Konsequenzen zu rechnen. Zudem werden wir in einem solchen Fall selbstverständlich weiterhin auf den Ausgleich des Gesamtbetrages bestehen."



Und dies ist so ein Satz im Brief, der schon wie eine Drohung klingt. Ich würde nichts bezahlen. Bei uns in Österreich gibt es von der Arbeiterkammer einen Konsumentenschutz, der hätte auch bei meinem Fall die Sache übernommen.
Sicher gibt es in Deutschland auch so eine Organisation.
Wenn man im Internet sucht, findet man haufenweise Berichte über diese Herrschaften.
Ich kann mit euch fühlen, auch ich war verunsichert und ein wenig eigeschüchtert, aber nach einiger Zeit und durch die Informationen imm Internet wurde mein Verdacht bestättigt, das es sich hier um eine [.....] handelt.

Gruss Bernd

_Wort sicherheitshalber wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Krümelchen (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

aber was mir so gedanken macht. in ihrem letzten mail haben sie geschrieben dass der vertrag rechtskräftig ist. ist er das? weil die agb und das mit den kosten steht klein gedruckt auf der seite und mit nem häkchen hab ich sie akzeptiert. nur dass ich nicht wusste auf was ich mich einlasse...denn wenn er wirklich rechtskräftig is dann könnten sie ja auch ohne probleme vor gericht gehn!?oder schreiben die das eh bei jedem!?


----------



## SEP (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Krümelchen schrieb:
			
		

> ... oder schreiben die das eh bei jedem!?


Weiß ich nicht, aber: Alleine hier im Forum wurde schon ziemlich viel zitiert, das rechtlicher Unfug war ... 
Papier (und digitale Paketchen) sind geduldig ...


----------



## Don Pablo (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Angiiii schrieb:


> Wie verhalten wir uns jetzt richtig?


Bei dem folgenden Link sind bereits auf viele Fragen die passenden Antworten.
Sehr hilfreich.
Abo-Fallen-FAQ


----------



## Krümelchen (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

leutchens...angii hat doch geschrieben keiner aus ihrer familie hat sich dort angemeldet, wie kommen die dann an ihre wohnadresse???


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

zum ersten:  bin ich nicht "leutchens"
zum zweiten: was willst du eigentlich? 

willst du kämpfen oder klein beigeben?  die Entscheidung liegt bei dir. Diese  
kann, darf und wird dir niemand hier abnehmen.


----------



## Rena (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo !

Wartet es doch einfach ab und lest euch die Beiträge hier im Forum durch.
Wir haben seit April nichts mehr gehört.
In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft.


LG Rena


----------



## Angiiii (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Krümelchen schrieb:
			
		

> leutchens...angii hat doch geschrieben keiner aus ihrer familie hat sich dort angemeldet, wie kommen die dann an ihre wohnadresse???



Stimmt Krümelchen,

aber ich kann nicht ausschliessen, dass ich nie auf einer Seite von denen war! Auch bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob da im April nicht vielleicht ein Gewinnspiel war, an welchem ich teilgenommen habe!

Meine Daten hinterlasse ich ja schon, wenn ich nur die Seite besucht habe, durch meine IP! 

Habe mich jetzt überall belesen, zum einen hier, was mir eh schon gut weitergeholfen hat, zum anderen aber auch auf: www.netzwelt.de/forum 

Was ich jetzt schon mitbekommen habe ist, nur nicht gleich zahlen!!!

Das sind Geschäfte am Rande der Legalität. Schaut auch mal hier nach:

Verbraucherzentrale Bremen 

Über die Art und Weise des Herangehens eines "bekannten Anwalts" kann man sich auch direkt bei der Rechtsanwaltskammer Oldenburg beschweren.

Ich bin dankbar, das ich überall so umfassend aufgeklärt wurde, meine Ängste sind so gut wie weggeblasen!

Liebe Grüße

Angiiii:-p

_Links korrigiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Krümelchen (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hi Angiii danke für deine Antwort 
Der Netzwelt link geht leider nicht! Ich hab immer so zeitweise ein mulmiges gefühl im bauch...ich werde jetzt  mal abwarten was passiert...bis jetzt ja noch nichts und angemeldet hab ich mich am 6.6....


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Angiiii schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Daten hinterlasse ich ja schon, wenn ich nur die Seite besucht habe, durch meine IP!


Stimmt absolut nicht: du hinterläßt außer einer Nummer nichts womit irgend jemand 
außer dem Provider etwas anfangen kann.
Dieser wiederum darf die Information über die Zuordnung zu nur Strafermittlern 
weitergeben und in der Regel nur auf richterlichen Beschluß.
Du glaubst doch wohl nicht ernsthaft, dass diese Unternehmen sich dieser Wege bedienen....


----------



## Angiiii (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hi Krümelchen,

versuch mal den Link ohne Ausrufezeichen, also 

http://www.netzwelt.de/forum/

und

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-bremen.de/themen/verbraucherrecht/schmidtlein.html

Die zeichen dahinter waren falsch, so müsste es eigentlich gehen!

Liebe Grüße :-p 

Angiiii


----------



## Angiiii (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Angiiii schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke Captain Picard, wieder was dazu gelernt!

Dann kann es wahrscheinlich wirklich nur durch ein Gewinnspiel oder so zum Datenaustausch gekommen sein, wobei aber das geburtsdatum falsch war, keine Ahnung warum!

Trotzdem Danke


----------



## Krümelchen (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

wie sieht eig. dieser brief vom herrn t. von außen aus? ich frage, denn falls ich doch einen bekomme, sollte ich wissen wie der aussieht sonst landet der auf dem stapel für die andren briefe der familie und dort versauert er dann. steht irgendwas drauf dass es von dem o. t. ist?

_Name aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## SEP (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Krümelchen schrieb:
			
		

> wie sieht eig. dieser brief vom herrn t. von außen aus? ich frage, denn falls ich doch einen bekomme, sollte ich wissen wie der aussieht sonst landet der auf dem stapel für die andren briefe der familie und dort versauert er dann. steht irgendwas drauf dass es von dem o. t. ist?
> 
> _Name aus rechtlichen Grünen editiert. MOD/BR_


Öffnet der Rest deiner Familie die Post erst Weihnachten?


----------



## Krümelchen (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

nein aber es liegt schon ne zeit da, da meine mutter den ganzen tag arbeitet und mein vater tag und nacht.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Krümelchen schrieb:
			
		

> nein aber es liegt schon ne zeit da, da meine mutter den ganzen tag arbeitet und mein vater tag und nacht.


süß, und was machst du?  warten bis der Nikolaus kommt?


----------



## jupp11 (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

wie wär´s wenn du mal wieder deinen Vater schreiben läßt...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=157934#post157934
die dauernden ängstlichen Rückfragen nerven langsam, bezahl oder laß es sein 
aber entscheide dich (oder dein Vater)  endlich


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (29 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ist diese ganze "Krümelei" eigentlich ernst gemeint oder Vera****e?

So einfältig kann man doch gar nicht sein!


----------



## Krümelchen (29 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

hallo ich bin 14 und komplett verunsichert!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Krümelchen schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ich bin 14 und komplett verunsichert!!!!!!!!!!


Das hat hier langsam wohl jeder mitbekommen und   muß aber  nicht ständig wiederholt werden,
 sonst könnte es als Trollerei ausgelegt werden. 
Wenn du was beizutragen hast, schreib es, aber laß gefälligst diese Jammerei und frag deinen Daddy.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (29 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Krümelchen schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ich bin 14 und komplett verunsichert!!!!!!!!!!



Vielleicht kann diese Verunsicherung dazu beitragen, vor dem nächsten Klick auf eine "Gratis" und "Kostenlos"-Anwendung mal die AGB, Teilnahmebedingungen, Kundeninformationen etc. aufzurufen, auszudrucken und genau durchzulesen, überhaupt die "Zahlungsbedingungen" und die "Vertragsbedingungen".

Da wird einem dann bei manchen Anwendungen die Lust auf einen Klick gründlich vergehen!

Das habe ich jedenfalls meinen beiden Kindern beigebracht - und es funktioniert!

Wenn die irgendwelche Passagen nicht verstehen, kommen die auf mich zu, und wir sehen gemeinsam nach, wer und was dahintersteckt!


----------



## mäuschen (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

ich wollte nur mal kurz mir die beliebtesten ... anschauen und dann bin ich irgendwie auf diese Seite gelangt. natürlich hab ich nicht von kosten bemerkt und habe mich so einfach angemeldet (allerdings mit falschem geburtsdatum und falscher adresse). Jetzt hab ich ne Rechnung bekomm (per e-mail), obwohl ich die Seite vorher nie genutzt habe (außer bei der Bestätigung). Das Problem ist allerdings, dass ich unter 17 bin und das ich meine e-mail adresse deaktiviert habe, sodass alle e-mails unter anderem auch die rechnung gelöscht worden sind. desweiteren hab ich nun keine zugangsdaten mehr und kann mich dort nicht mehr anmelden (will ich ja auch nicht). Was soll ich jetzt tun?
Die Rechnung kann ich nicht begleichen und ich bin minderjährig! 
Allerdings wird bei meiner, jetzt deaktivierten e-mail-adresse, beim versenden einer Nachricht mein voller name angezeigt. an dem könnte man herausfinden wer ich bin. was muss ich jetzt machen?


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				mäuschen schrieb:
			
		

> was muss ich jetzt machen?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


			
				mäuschen schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings wird bei meiner, jetzt deaktivierten e-mail-adresse, beim versenden einer Nachricht mein voller name angezeigt.


Email-Adressen dürften kaum ein Beweis sein, egal was da steht. Es gibt keine  Vorschrift 
die besagt, wie Email-Adressen auszusehen haben.  Könnte genau so gut von jemand anderem
 gefakt sein.


> Das Problem ist allerdings, dass ich unter 17 bin


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131662#post131662
Absatz betreffend Minderjährige beachten 

cp


----------



## wespetrev (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

hallo,
eigentlich hast du jetzt alles richtig gemacht. Mit dem Widerruf sollte alles klar sein. Jetzt nur nicht einschüchtern lassen, wenn noch etwas kommt.


----------



## mäuschen (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ist es jetzt überhaupt möglich, dass die rechtlich gegen mich vorgehen können? Bzw. herausfinden können, wer sich dort angemeldet hat? 
Wenn das Geld nicht innerhalb von 14 tagen überwiesen ist, dann wollen sie einen Anwalt einschalten. Kann das Folgen oder wird das Folgen haben?


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				mäuschen schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das Geld nicht innerhalb von 14 tagen überwiesen ist, dann wollen sie einen Anwalt einschalten. Kann das Folgen oder wird das Folgen haben?


Anwälte gibt es wie Sand am Meer: gute und schlechte, an dem Ablauf ändert das in der Regel herzlich wenig.
Hört sich nur für den Laien furchteinflössend an und das soll wohl auch die Absicht sein.


----------



## mäuschen (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

soll ich mich jetzt darum bemühen noch irgendwie an meine kontaktdaten zu kommen (die email-adresse ist ja deaktiviert und alle emails sind gelöscht) um das geld zu zahlen oder soll ich lieber abwarten? schließlich wissen die nicht wer ich bin.


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				mäuschen schrieb:
			
		

> soll ich mich jetzt darum bemühen noch irgendwie an meine kontaktdaten zu kommen (die email-adresse ist ja deaktiviert und alle emails sind gelöscht) um das geld zu zahlen oder soll ich lieber abwarten? schließlich wissen die nicht wer ich bin.


Das wird und darf  dir niemand hier raten, da unerlaubte Einzelrechtsberatung.
Wende dich an eine Verbraucherzentrale oder einen Anwalt


----------



## ClaM (1 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				mäuschen schrieb:
			
		

> soll ich mich jetzt darum bemühen noch irgendwie an meine kontaktdaten zu kommen (die email-adresse ist ja deaktiviert und alle emails sind gelöscht) um das geld zu zahlen oder soll ich lieber abwarten? schließlich wissen die nicht wer ich bin




Hallo Mäuschen und Alle immer noch Verunsicherten,

nach einer längeren Sommerpause bin ich wieder da ( bei dem super Sommer habe ich keinen Gedanken an die Brüder verschwendet)  und kann nur jedem vorschlagen, [........]. Entscheiden muss es aber jeder für sich selbst!

Ich bekam Anfang Mai die letzte *außergerichtliche*Mahnung vom Anwalt O.T. Mir wurde eine Frist gesetzt, bis 25.05.06 die 134 € zu zahlen, was ich natürlich nicht getan habe. Und siehe da - schon über 2 Monate habe ich nichts mehr gehört. Ist ja auch klar, denn wenn die Herren klagen, kommt sie dies teurer , als sich unsere Rechnungen belaufen. Im Endeffekt können sie sich dann (be)klagen , nämlich über die Miesen, die sie dabei machen werden. Im Übrigen wurden die Brüder und ihr Anwalt schon so oft abgemahnt, dass sie es sich wohl kaum erlauben können, gegen zig-Tausende ein gerichtliches Verfahren einleiten zu können.
Also mann, nur keine Panik schieben. 

Schönen Tag euch Allen hier

LG
ClaM
_
Teil wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Ina1988 (7 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo

Habe mich ebenfalls am 11.07.2006 bei w*w.p2p-heute.com angemeldet, ohne zu wissen auf was ich mich dort einlasse.
War zu dem Zeitpunkt noch minderjährig, bin jetzt erst am 30.07.2006 18Jahre alt geworden. Ist der Vertrag dann nun rechtskräftig oder nicht?

Habe mich dazu dann auch noch mit falschen Daten angemeldet. (Straße, Ort, Name, Geburtsdatum)

Nun habe ich am 02.08.2006 die Rechnung bekommen und würde gerne ein paar Tipps und Ratschläge von euch bekommen, wie ich nun weiter vorgehen soll. 

Soll ich es einfach ignorieren oder darauf eingehen?

Können die meine Eltern belangen?

Danke schonmal im vorraus für Antworten.

Liebe Grüße
Ina


----------



## Captain Picard (7 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Ina1988 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun habe ich am 02.08.2006 die Rechnung bekommen und würde gerne ein paar Tipps und Ratschläge von euch bekommen, wie ich nun weiter vorgehen soll.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


cp


----------



## Ina1988 (7 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

alles klar. Also erstmal nicht zahlen? richtig?


----------



## Wembley (7 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Ina1988 schrieb:
			
		

> alles klar. Also erstmal nicht zahlen? richtig?


Diese Entscheidung musst du selber treffen. Aber was dein Alter angeht, lies dir einmal diese Info durch:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=135620#post135620
Weitere Infos findest du hier (Minderjährigkeit, Widerruf, Anfechtung, allgemeine Tipps usw.)
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## biggi (7 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Ina1988 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Habe mich ebenfalls am 11.07.2006 bei w*w.p2p-heute.com angemeldet, ohne zu wissen auf was ich mich dort einlasse.



Ina es stehen auf dieser Seite (Anzeige) ganz groß die AGB. Die hast Du doch sicherlich gelesen? oder?, dann hast Du doch gewußt, auf was Du Dich da einläßt. Die Antworten hast Du ja schon bekommen. 
Man sollte vorher einfach alles gründlich durchlesen. Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber Deine Fragen sind wirklich schon hundert mal gestellt worden und auch beantwortet worden.
Gruß Biggi


----------



## mastino13 (8 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber Deine Fragen sind wirklich schon hundert mal gestellt worden und auch beantwortet worden.

Biggi hat recht. Jeder fällt auf die Masche der Brüder herein und möchte anschließend sich in diesem Forum Hilfe holen. 

Als mir das im März bzw. April passierte hab ich auch dieses Forum gefunden. Nur bin ich des lesens mächtig und habe zum damaligen Zeitpunkt alle 51 Seiten mit entsprechenden Querverweisen gelesen. Danach war mir alles klar. Ich habe den Anwalt überstanden und warte darauf daß die Herren S. die Empfehlung Ihres Anwaltes in die Tat umsetzen und die Beiträge gerichtlich einfordern. 


[.......]

[.......]
[.......] Jeder kann sich wohl vorstellen daß dem Trio es völlig egal ist ob sich der Eine oder Andere wehrt und nicht bezahlt. So wird es auch völlig egal sein ob Ina zu den Nichtzahlern gehört. 

Eine gerichtliche Verfolgung würde viel zu viel Staub aufwirbeln und ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid ist teurer als ein Schreiben von OT.

Mir persönlich hat der RA. geschrieben daß von seiner Seite aus die Angelegenheit erledigt ist und er seiner Mandantschaft empfehlen wird die Beiträge auf dem Klageweg einzufordern.   

Also wenn die Rechnung per eMail kommt ..... erstmal hier lesen lesen lesen.

LG mastino:scherzkeks:

_Namen entfernt. Auf angegebener URL keine Inhalte hinterlegt. Spekulationen über nicht nachvollziehbare Berechnungen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Vektor (8 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallöchen , hab mich am 17.7 bei esims.de(XENTRIA AG falls bekannt) angemeldet ohne ordentlich die AGB`s
zu lesen :roll:  hab aber auch keine sms von da aus versandt.
Heut bekam ich sogar schon die 2te mahnung...sonst schalten die wohl irgendwie  
nen anwalt von denen ein oder so,
ich glaub ich ruf da mal an und drohe den mal richtig mit nem anwalt,wie findet ihr das?
Mfg.Vektor


----------



## Stardust (8 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Vektor schrieb:
			
		

> ,wie findet ihr das?
> Mfg.Vektor



Überflüssig.


----------



## Vektor (8 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Warum das denn? soll ich den mist ignorieren?


----------



## Don Pablo (8 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Vektor schrieb:
			
		

> Warum das denn? soll ich den mist ignorieren?


Na klar, ist doch auch eine mögliche Strategie.

Nachdem über unsere Rechtschutz ein Anwalt zurückgeschrieben hat, haben wir vom RA T. aus O. ein Schreiben erhalten, in dem er mitteilt, dass die Forderung von ihm nicht aufrechterhalten wird und auch die Brüder S.... dies nicht weiter verfolgen.


----------



## labrador (8 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Vektor schrieb:
			
		

> Warum das denn? soll ich den mist ignorieren?


ja was soll ich sagen, uns hat es auch erwischt bei basteln-heute.com. 
nun war ich mal so frei zu googeln und siehe da in meiner schönen heimatstadt wiesbaden, [...]

_[Unbewiesene Tatsachenbehauptungen und Spekulationen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Vektor (8 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

na dann hoff ich mal das da nichts weiter passieren wird :-?


----------



## labrador (8 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

@admin
waren keine behauptungen die du da gestrichen hast. kam alles in der ARD bei plusminus.
komisch das hier im forum nicht so offen darüber geschrieben werden darf wie in anderen foren.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Niemand wird gezwungen hier zu posten. 

cp


----------



## LeichtVerwirrt (8 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ganz ehrlich... ich will nicht wissen wieviele leute 
denen schon auf den leim gegangen sind.. kann man die nicht irgendwie verklagen... ich mein jetzt nicht privat sondern halt so quasi strafrechtlich heißt es glaube ich... es gibt ja bestimmt gesetzte gegen die die verstoßen (muss ja) und dann müssten die doch strafrechtlich verfolgt müssen, oder 

sorry wenn ich totalen humbug geschrieben habe aber ich bin ein anfänger...


----------



## dvill (8 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				LeichtVerwirrt schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber ich bin ein anfänger...


Anfänger zu sein ist keine Schande. Anfänger müssen aber lernbereit sein, im Internet so wie im Leben.

Man schließt die Haustür ab, um seine Habe vor Ganoven zu schützen. Unterwegs muss man auf seine Geldbörse achten, damit kein Taschendieb zugreift.

Im Internet lauern die Gefahren heimtückischer, weil man überraschend mit ihnen konfrontiert wird und alle Seiten hübsch bunt aussehen.

Der Leitspruch seriöser Geschäftsleute lautet z.B.:


> Schwammige Werbeparolen sind ja für Kundenfindung ok, aber mit seinen Geschäftspartnern sollte man schon ehrlich umgehen.


Kunden werden reduziert auf die Menge des Geldes, die man ihnen, egal wie, abknöpfen kann. Je klarer man das begreift, umso richtiger kann man mit diesen Leuten umgehen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## mem (9 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

hallo,

also ich habe mir jetzt das forum von anfang bis ende durchgelesen.
ich habe bemerkt, das es seit mitte mai stiller wird, was sicher daan liegt, das die gebrüder ihre netten seiten überarbeitet haben.

es ist ja nun nicht mehr die rede von "gratis" und "gewinnspiel". wie sieht denn jetzt die belangbarkeit da aus?
ich weiß, das bis jetzt kein gerichtverfahren oder mahnbescheid bekannt ist, aber die tatsache, das ausgeschildert ist, das es ein fernabsatzvertrag is, macht die sache doch standfester, oder?
wenn man natürlich die sache lesen würde, dann wär mir das auch aufgefallen
ich habe mich am 03.07. angemeldet. und gestern kam die mahnung..ich soll bis montag zahlen.
gott, habe ich angst, ich kann mir das atm nich leisten


----------



## Captain Picard (9 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				mem schrieb:
			
		

> also ich habe mir jetzt das forum *von anfang bis ende durchgelesen*.





> Themen: 15.078, Beiträge: *159.584,* ....
> Wir begrüßen unseren neuesten Benutzer, mem.


wow. stolze Leistung 
die  Beiträge scheinst du dir noch nicht durchgelesen zu haben
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935


----------



## mem (9 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

ich meinte den thread ^^ 
sorry


----------



## andig80 (9 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Also allen, die sich auf irgendeiner Website der Gebrüder S.  angemeldet haben kann ich nur raten, schnellstens zu einem Anwalt zu gehen. Mir ist es ähnlich ergangen wie einigen von euch. Auf einer dieser Seiten angemeldet (vornamen-heute.com), und nach einer Weile die Rechnung per Mail bekommen. Natürlich hab ich auch gleich widersprochen, aber es kam keine Reaktion. Dafür eine Mahnung und das Nächste war ein Schreiben von deren Anwalt. Dann bin ich zum Anwalt, der (nur) ein Schreiben aufgesetzt hat. Daraufhin hat deren Anwalt alle Ansprüche fallenlassen. Zudem müssen die die Rechtskosten in Höhe von 54,00€ übernehmen.

Also selbst die Sache in die Hand zu nehmen hat kaum Erfolg. Darauf reagieren die überhaupt nicht. Die geben erst Ruhe, wenn die selbst Post von eurem Anwalt bekommen.

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB _


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (9 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Zumindest der letzte Satz ist so nicht richtig, denn es gibt sehr wohl zumindest eine denkbare Möglichkeit, die einen von der Zahlungspflicht befreit. Es soll Leute geben, die haben mit ihrer Ignoranz .... (aber das steht ja alles bereits hier im Thread).


----------



## mastino13 (10 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

*andig80 schrieb:*


```
Also selbst die Sache in die Hand zu nehmen hat kaum Erfolg. Darauf 
reagieren die überhaupt nicht. Die geben erst Ruhe,
wenn die selbst Post von eurem Anwalt bekommen
```


Da bin ich etwas anderer Meinung, denn bei bestehender Rechtsschutz- versicherung werden in der Regel von der die eigenen Anwaltskosten übernommen. In jedem anderen Fall wird der betraute RA erst mal einen Kostenvorschuß verlangen. Sollte er dann wie in Ihrem Fall Erfolg haben wird er sein Honorar von Ihnen einfordern, das Sie dann wieder von den Brüdern einfordern können. Frage: "wer wird das schon tun, da freiwillig wahrscheinlich nicht bezahlt wird und bei einem Prozess erstmal die Gesamt- kosten komplett von Ihnen bevorschußt werden müßen."!!!

Mastino


----------



## SEP (10 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				mastino13 schrieb:
			
		

> Da bin ich etwas anderer Meinung, denn bei bestehender Rechtsschutz- versicherung werden in der Regel von der die eigenen Anwaltskosten übernommen. In jedem anderen Fall wird der betraute RA erst mal einen Kostenvorschuß verlangen. Sollte er dann wie in Ihrem Fall Erfolg haben wird er sein Honorar von Ihnen einfordern, das Sie dann wieder von den Brüdern einfordern können. Frage: "wer wird das schon tun, da freiwillig wahrscheinlich nicht bezahlt wird und bei einem Prozess erstmal die Gesamt- kosten komplett von Ihnen bevorschußt werden müßen."!!!


Könntest du diesen Gedanken (oder sind es mehrere?) umformulieren und ggf. mit Satzzeichen/Absätzen strukturieren, damit erkennbar ist, was du aussagen möchtest?
Ich verstehe es trotz intensiver Versuche nicht ...


----------



## biggi (10 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

an alle,
e n d l i c h   nach genau 4 Monaten!!!
Heute bekam ich ein Schreiben von meinem Anwalt mit Kopie des Schreibens vom T., das per Fax zu meinem Anwalt geschickt wurde:......teilen wir Ihnen namens und im Auftrag unserer Mandantschaft mit, dass wir die Angelegenheit hier endgültig eingestellt haben und unsere Mandantschaft die Angelegenheit nicht weiterverfolgen wird. gez. i.A. [ edit] , Rechtsanwalt....

:-D 
Gruß Biggi

_persönliche Daten gelöscht 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php
modaction ww _


----------



## Ina1988 (10 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

das ist doch super, freut mich


----------



## LeichtVerwirrt (10 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

hallo, ich habe auf die e mail hin dass ich ja noch minderjährig bin eine  e mail erhalten dass ich eine kopie der geburtsurkunde hinschicken soll, und dass ich dann ne anzeige bekomme weil ich meine angaben gefälscht habe, :wall: 
außerdem wird darauf hingewiesen dass falls ich keine daten eingetragen habe eine anzeige gegen unbekannt mithilfe der IP adresse gemacht wird...
und falls sich dann herausstellt dass ich doch meine daten eingetragen habe wird erstrecht irgendwie ne anzeige gemacht udn ich muss alles zahlen plus zusätzliche kosten... irgendwie dreht sich das alles im kreis... das heíßt egal was ich mache ich habe eine anzeige am hals...
außerdem dachte ich der provider darf die ip nur mit gerichtlichen beschluss ausgeben?!


----------



## jupp11 (10 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Glaubst  du immer alles, nur weil dir jemand was androht? 

j.


----------



## LeichtVerwirrt (10 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Glaubst  du immer alles, nur weil dir jemand was androht?
> 
> j.


bis eben habe nur an die glaubwürdigkeit der user dieses forum gedacht!


----------



## SEP (10 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Dann machen wir da jetzt ein Spiel draus:

1. Kopiere eine Geburtsurkunde, aus der deine Minderjährigkeit hervor geht.
2. Notiere dir zusätzlich deine IP-Adresse und den Namen deines Providers.
3. Zeige dich selbst bei deiner Staatsanwaltschaft an.
4. Schicke das Ergebnis dann demjenigen, der dich so nett "bedroht" hat.

Und wenn du mir nicht glaubst, dass dieses Spiel witzig wäre - dann muss ich schlechtes Gewissen unterstellen, oder?!?


----------



## Reducal (10 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

@ SEP, ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das der LeichtVerwirrt versteht, immerhin ist sein Name Programm!

@ LeichtVerwirrt, diesen Anhang zur Mahnung bekommt derzeit jeder "Kunde" der ...-heute.com-Projekte. Man kann jedoch getrost feststellen, dass diese Androhungen zum einen nicht haltbar sind und bislang (bei hunderten, wenn nicht gar mehr Nichtzahlern) stets unfruchtbar blieben. Leider gehört dieses Druckmittel zum Geschäft und ist auch mit gutem Zureden an die Brüder nicht zu entfernen.


----------



## Don Pablo (17 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Habt ihr euch mal 'ne Seite angesehen?
Jetzt kann man auch die Widerrufsbelehrung herunterladen.
Als PDF oder Word.


----------



## jupp11 (17 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Don Pablo schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr euch mal 'ne Seite angesehen?
> Jetzt kann man auch die Widerrufsbelehrung herunterladen.
> Als PDF oder Word.


Na und? Das mag Neukunden betreffen, aber nicht die mehr oder weniger freiwilligen 
"Bestandskunden"


----------



## Wembley (17 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Don Pablo schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr euch mal 'ne Seite angesehen?
> Jetzt kann man auch die Widerrufsbelehrung herunterladen.
> Als PDF oder Word.


Und ist ja sooo leicht zu finden auf der Page.  

Schauen wir nochmal nach, wie so eine Widerrufsbelehrung auszusehen hat. Unter anderem steht da:


> in dauerhafter Weise in Textform erfolgt, so dass ein Exemplar der Belehrung beim Verbraucher verbleiben kann. Dies erfordert keine Zusendung per E-Mail, es reicht aus, wenn der Verbraucher z.B. *online in nicht zu übersehender Weise zum Speichern oder Ausdrucken aufgefordert wird.*


Quelle: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131439#post131439

Soso...

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Don Pablo (17 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Und ist ja sooo leicht zu finden auf der Page.


Das die Seite bzw. Widerrufsbelehrung immer noch nicht rechtskonform ist, ist mir schon klar. 
Das verhindert auch nicht, dass wieder irgendwer darauf reinfällt.
Interressant wäre dann zu wissen, seit wann die Seite geädert ist.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (18 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Don Pablo schrieb:
			
		

> Interressant wäre dann zu wissen, seit wann die Seite geädert ist.


Die Seite allein machts ja nicht. Dort steht irgendwo eine Widerrufsbelehrung - die steht aber auch schon in der Bestätigungs E-Mail, nach der Anmeldung. Also wozu die Aufregung? Natürlich kommen immer wieder User auf die Seiten, dank optimierte Suchmaschinen. Derzeit ist ein Trend zu 11-15jährigen zu erkennen, genau die Zielgruppe, die uns das erschüttende Ergebnis von Pisa beschert hatte.


----------



## Greenhorn (18 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> ... die uns das erschüttende Ergebnis von Pisa beschert hatte.


Deinen Rechtschreibfehler gerade in diesem Satz finde ich eher erschütternd.

Aber mal davon abgesehen, lese ich aus deinem Statement heraus, dass die Jugend von heute selbst schuld daran ist, wen sie in solche Abo-Fallen tappt, da sie schlicht ungebildet und dumm ist.  
Nun, da mich dieser immer wieder gern vorgebrachte angebliche PISA-Test-"Beweis" nervt: Meines Wissens war das Ergebnis des PISA-Tests deswegen so schlecht, weil er a) anfangs nicht ernst genommen wurde und b) sehr große Unterschiede im Bildungsniveau zeigte, was recht eindrucksvoll die mangelhafte Koordination der Bundesländer in der Bildungspolitik und die Rückständigkeit unseres Schulsystems belegte. 

Das ist aber nicht den Schülern anzulasten! Die sind nämlich im Gegenteil sehr schlau, wenn sie auf dieses Forum kommen und sich informieren ...


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (18 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

 zugegeben, 8:27 Uhr ist noch nicht meine Zeit und außerdem war die Bat. meiner Tastatur darnieder. Du hast meinen Einwand überrissen, was einen Beweis für johinos Posting > HIER < bedeutet. 



			
				Greenhorn schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal davon abgesehen... dass die Jugend von heute selbst schuld daran ist, wen sie in solche Abo-Fallen tappt...


Nein, das bedeutet das nicht, jedenfalls nicht prinzipiell. Derartige Geschäftsmodelle sind auf die Naivität und Unerfahrenheit der User ausgerichtet und eigentlich erst ab 18 gedacht. Bloß, frage doch mal den durchschnittlichen Beschwerdeführer hier, wie alt er/sie ist und wie es hat zur Rechnung kommen können. Dabei werden einige zugeben, dass sie sich angemeldet und beim Dropdownfeld für das Geburtsjahr geschummelt hatten.
In meiner Firma stelle ich fest, dass oft die Eltern der minderjährigen Rechnungsempfänger Beschwerde führen und um Rat ersuchen. Deshalb auch mein Hinweis auf die wenigen Lenze der (vermeintlichen) Nutzer, die in ihrem pupertären Alter nicht immer bei der Wahrheit sind oder manchmal in der Tat die Umstände nicht nachvollziehen können.


----------



## Greenhorn (18 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> zugegeben, 8:27 Uhr ist noch nicht meine Zeit


Was dich schon mal sympatischer macht ... :-D

Ok, wenn ich dein Statement mißverstanden habe, entschuldige ich mich hiermit in aller Form 

Und der Tatsache, dass viele Anbieter es gerade auf eine jüngere und damit unerfahrenere Zielgruppe abgesehen haben, stimme ich natürlich auch zu.


----------



## Teleton (18 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> Derartige Geschäftsmodelle sind auf die Naivität und Unerfahrenheit der User ausgerichtet und eigentlich erst ab 18 gedacht.


Bei letzterem habe ich einige Zweifel. Wenn dem so wäre bräuchte man doch nur deutlich draufschreiben: Erst ab 18


> Bloß, frage doch mal den durchschnittlichen Beschwerdeführer hier, wie alt er/sie ist und wie es hat zur Rechnung kommen können. Dabei werden einige zugeben, dass sie sich angemeldet und beim Dropdownfeld für das Geburtsjahr geschummelt hatten.


Was heisst schon geschummelt. Wenn weder einen vernüftigen Hinweis auf die Kostenpflicht erfolgt noch auf das Erfordernis über 18 zu sein hingewiesen wird, wie soll der Zögling da erkennen dass das Geburtsdatum wichtig ist.


----------



## SEP (18 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Bei letzterem habe ich einige Zweifel. Wenn dem so wäre bräuchte man doch nur deutlich draufschreiben: Erst ab 18


@Teleton - keine gute Idee. Dann fallen ja die ganzen zahlenden Kids weg, die zusammen mit Muttern heimlich den Betrag zahlen, bevor Papi heim kommt und die Mahnung sieht und den PC-Zugang für drei Wochen sperrt und ...


----------



## Teleton (18 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Na ja, auf die 87,3 % vom Umsatz sollten die Anbieter doch problemlos verzichten können.


----------



## Greenhorn (18 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Die vielen wertvollen Arbeitsplätze, die dann wegfallen, sind dir wohl egal ?


----------



## Reducal (19 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Greenhorn schrieb:
			
		

> Die vielen wertvollen Arbeitsplätze ... ?


Man braucht hier niemand zu adeln, der das nicht verdient hat. Zum einen sind das so viele Arbeitsplätze nicht und andererseits sind die meisten Angehörigen der Branche eh selbständig (abgesehen von ettlichen Freiberuflern, vor allem denen ohne Gewerbeerlaubnis und am FA vorbei wirtschaftenden).


----------



## physicus (22 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Sonntags in der _"Zeit im Bild" _

Nachdem ein paar Schüler in die Hausaufgabenfalle gestolpert sind, gab es am sonntag in der ZIB einen Beitrag von der Arbeiterkammer Niederösterreich. 

Grundaussage war, NICHT ZAHLEN! Es ist ihnen kein Fall bekannt, wo die Brüder S gerichtlich vorgegangen wären...


----------



## Reducal (22 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				physicus schrieb:
			
		

> Grundaussage war...


Man will ja nicht unken aber Boykottaufrufe sind so viel ich weiß nicht das Ziel diese Forums. Was ist nämlich mit den jenigen Nutzern, die sehr wohl den Preis zur Kenntnis und das Angebot angenommen haben? Auch die soll es geben. Nur weil man bekanntlich noch nie ernsthaft seine Forderungen hat ziviel klären lassen, heißt das nicht, dass der Fall nicht doch auch mal eintreten könnte.


----------



## webwatcher (22 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Man will ja nicht unken aber Boykottaufrufe sind so viel ich weiß nicht das Ziel dieses Forums.


Das ist sicher richtig. Wie sich  andere dazu äußern, liegt nicht in unserer Verantwortung
und die Berichterstattung darüber in der Presse/TV  zumal in Ö  ebenfalls nicht. 

ww


----------



## ostdeutscher (26 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ich habe auch mich bei w*w.hausaufgaben heute.com angemeldet mir ist das gleiche wie euch anderen passiert doch heute kamm ein anwaltsbrief vonRechtsanwalt O. T.      was nun:-?

_URL deaktiviert und persönliche Daten gelöscht _


----------



## Reducal (26 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hier die passende Antwort von SEP: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


----------



## gallmelchior (27 August 2006)

*gestern eine zahlungsanweisung von P2Pheute.com erhalten*

Ich weiß hier noch nicht was ich richtig oder falsch in diesem forum mache.Schreibe meine ersten Sätze,bitte helfen sie mir .
Man verlangt von mir 84 Euro einer firma in büttelsdorf zuzusenden ansonsten bei nicht beachtung droht man mir mit inkkassobüro anwalt und weiteren schlimmen sachen
wer kennt  diese firma?P2P heute.com?und wer kann mir helfen?
soll ich zahlen oder nicht?


----------



## Reducal (27 August 2006)

*AW: gestern eine zahlungsanweisung von P2Pheute.com erhalten*



			
				gallmelchior schrieb:
			
		

> wer kennt  diese firma?P2P heute.com?


Das ist keine Firma sondern ein Projekt einer Firma . Lies mal hier das Nachbarthema durch: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=39103. Zu deinen konkreten Fragen wirst du hier keine Antwort erhalten, da dies nicht erlaubt ist.

*In eben dieses Forum zuständigkeitshalber verschoben.*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Jorya (28 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo,

auch ich bin Opfer der Brüder geworden. Durch Songtexte.de.... Seit Samstag habe ich einen Brief vom Rechtsanwalt T. , dass sie nun 123,00€ verlangen.

Nach der Recherche im Internet, bin ich nun nicht bereit das Geld zu zahlen.
Ich habe auch schon bei der Verbraucherzentrale angerufe, und habe wenig hilfe erhalten.

Daher habe ich jetzt diesen Link gefunden: www.europakonsument.at/Europakonsument/ek_detail.asp?id=26588&lang=DE

Von dort werde ich mir den Brief ausfüllen und per Einschreiben an die Brüder schicken.

Oder meint ihr das ist Quatsch und ich soll gar nicht drauf reagieren? Ich habe soweit den Tread hier überfolgen und zwei verschiedene Meinungen gefunden. 1. Reagieren und nicht zahlen. 2. nicht reagieren und nicht zahlen.

Hier noch eine Auszug aus einem Beitrag von mir in einem anderen Forum wo ich die Sache noch mal besser erkläre:



> Ich habe gestern einen Brief vom Anwalt T.  bekommen. Ich soll bis zum 04.09.2006 123,00€ zahlen.
> 
> Sie machen folgende Forderung geltend:
> 
> ...


----------



## Reducal (28 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Jorya schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe soweit den Tread hier überfolgen und zwei verschiedene Meinungen gefunden. 1. Reagieren und nicht zahlen. 2. nicht reagieren und nicht zahlen.


Es gibt noch eine 3. (Büttelborner) Meinung aber das lassen wir lieber hier. Bei den anderen beiden kommt es darauf an, mit welcher Variante du dich wohler fühlst. Da du den Konsumentenschutz erwähnst - bist du aus Österreich?


----------



## Jorya (28 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

nein Deutschland

soll ich den brief nun abschicken oder ist das vergebene Mühe/Geldausgabe?

Viele Grüße

Annika


----------



## Don Pablo (28 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Jorya schrieb:
			
		

> soll ich den brief nun abschicken oder ist das vergebene Mühe/Geldausgabe?


Wenn Du noch nicht widerrufen hast, dann würde ich das jetzt nachholen, als Einschreiben mit Rückschein und gut ist.


----------



## Jorya (28 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Nein ich habe noch nichter widerrufen. Kann ich folgenden Brief verwenden??

_Betrifft:	Ihre Rechnung vom 15.07.2006., Rechnungs-Nummer R573431
	Rücktritt § 5e Konsumentenschutzgesetz



Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren!

Ich habe mich am .23.06.2006 auf Ihrer Internetseite unter www ....heute-com angemeldet. Dass dies jedoch mit Kosten verbunden wäre, ging bei der Eingabe der Anmeldedaten nicht hervor. Am 15.07.2006 erhielt ich überraschend von Ihnen eine Rechnung, ohne dass Sie mich ausreichend über das Rücktrittsrecht informierten, so wie dies zwingend im Konsumentenschutzgesetz geregelt ist (basierend auf den Fernabsatzbestimmungen). Der Hinweis auf Ihrer Homepage reicht dafür nicht aus, da es sich dabei nicht um einen dauerhaften Datenträger handelt. Da somit keine ausreichende Belehrung über das Rücktrittsrecht gem. § 5d Konsumentenschutzgesetz erfolgte, ist die Rücktrittsfrist nach wie vor offen. Weiterhin bekam ich am 26.07.2006 ein schreiben von ihrem Rechtsanwalt.

Ich trete von diesem Vertrag gemäß § 5e Konsumentenschutzgesetz sowie aus jedem anderen tauglichen Rechtsgrund innerhalb offener Frist zurück.

Ich fordere Sie daher auf, Ihrer Rechnung vom 15.07.2006 auszubuchen und die Angelegenheit innerhalb von 14 Tagen als gegenstandslos zu bestätigen._


Reicht dieser Brief aus?

Vielen Dank für eure Mühe!

Annka


----------



## SEP (28 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Jorya schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich folgenden Brief verwenden??


Kannst du sicherlich. Aber natürlich auf eigenes rechtliches Risiko.



			
				Jorya schrieb:
			
		

> Reicht dieser Brief aus?


Auf diese konkrete Einzelfallfrage zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird hier keine Antwort gegeben werden.
Wenn die Lektüre der hier allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen nicht ausreicht, wird anheim gestellt, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen gem. Rechtsberatungsgesetz zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.
Auf die Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) wird ergänzend hingewiesen.
:stumm:


----------



## kelnor (29 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Bei mir ist auch so was eingetrudelt. Dazu auch die erste Mahnng Wo der Anwalt Datum, Zeit, und IP Adresse aufgelistet hat. 

Bei einer kleinen Nachforschung hat sich herausgestellt, das die IP-Adresse zu einer Homepage gehört und ich somit mich nicht mit der entsprehenden Adresse angemelden haben kann. Für die die es wissen wollen die Adresse lautet:

82.207.252.158

Vielleicht hat ja jemand die selbe IP im Brief stehen.


----------



## jupp11 (29 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				kelnor schrieb:
			
		

> Bei einer kleinen Nachforschung hat sich herausgestellt, das die IP-Adresse zu einer Homepage gehört und ich somit mich nicht mit der entsprehenden Adresse angemelden haben kann. Für die die es wissen wollen die Adresse lautet: 82.207.252.158


http://whois.crisu.de/whois.php
Die IP gehört zum dynamischen IP-Bereich der 





> inetnum: 82.207.192.0 - 82.207.255.255
> netname: CITYKOM-DSL-NET
> descr: Citykom Muenster GmbH Telekommunikationsservice


bestehend aus 16128 IPs 
Es ist unwahrscheinlich, dass sie einer  einzelnen Domain zugeordnet  ist, was im übrigen aber 
auch nicht relevant ist. Wem sie gehört ist letztendlich ohne  Belang


----------



## Reducal (29 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				kelnor schrieb:
			
		

> ...das die IP-Adresse zu einer Homepage...


Die gehört nicht zu einer Homepage sondern einem Provider, der die dynamisch an seine Kunden beim Internetzugang vergibt.


			
				jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Wem sie gehört ist letztendlich ohne  Belang


Da het er Recht, der jupp. Diese IP gehört zum Pool der Citykom und diese gehört wiederum zur Versatel. Citycom-IP waren bislang nur für eine Woche und die der Versatel nur für zwei Wochen durch Strafverfolgungsbehörden ermittelbar. Da der Zugang zu ...-heute.com sicher schon viel länger her ist, kann niemand mehr feststellen, wer sich da tatsächlich angemeldet hat.


----------



## kelnor (29 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Mir ging es darum das den Leuten damit gedroht wird, dass sie es Nachweisen können was nicht stimmt. Zudem ist die IP-Adresse kompletter Müll die im meinem Brief steht.


----------



## Reducal (29 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				kelnor schrieb:
			
		

> Zudem ist die IP-Adresse kompletter Müll die im meinem Brief steht.


Also nutzt du weder Citycom Münster noch Versatel als Provider. Die IP gehörte bei der Session demjenigen, der deine Daten bei ...-heute.com eingetragen hat. Wenn du es nicht warst, war es eben jemand anders  -  aber dasss soll dein Problem nicht sein.


----------



## kelnor (30 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ja genau, ich nutze Ar... oder T-...


----------



## Leeya (30 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

*MUSTERBRIEF VON DER VERBRAUCHERZENTRALE*

[...]

VG 

_[Die Wiedergabe fremder Texte ist nur mit Erlaubnis des Erstellers möglich. Bis zur Vorlage einer solchen Erlaubnis wird der Text entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Captain Picard (30 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

ein gültiger Link der VZ  Hamburg
http://www.vzhh.de/ 
http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteTelekommunikation/Gratis-Schwindelei.htm


> So könnte Ihr Brief lauten: (per Einschreiben/Rückschein)
> 
> „Es ist kein Vertrag zustande gekommen. Hilfsweise erkläre ich den Widerruf, der – mangels ausreichender Belehrung – auch noch rechtzeitig ist. Hilfsweise erkläre ich die Anfechtung, weil lediglich eine Gratis-Nutzung gewollt war und kein kostenpflichtiges Abo. Ich werde keinerlei Zahlung leisten und die Polizei informieren.“


----------



## Relico (31 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo Leute,

bin auch darauf reingefallen. Habe jetzt schon die zweite mahnung bekommen. Habe aber jedesmal wenn ich etwas bekommen habe wiederspruch eingelegt. Nun drohen sie mir damit, wenn ich nicht bis zu 6.8. bezahlt haben sollte, dann werden Inkasso maßnahmen in angriff genommen.
Was soll ich jetzt tun? Die 35 Eur bezahlen oder weiter wiederstand leisten?

Hat eigentlich schonmal jemand die ganze sache überstanden?#

Bitte um schnelle antwort... danke schonmal im voraus.

Mfg

Relico


----------



## Captain Picard (31 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Relico schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ich jetzt tun?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700

cp


----------



## Reducal (31 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Relico schrieb:
			
		

> Hat eigentlich schonmal jemand die ganze sache überstanden?


Nach derzeitigem Informationsstand hier in diesem Forum gibt es eigentlich nur zwei Kategorien:

Leute, die nicht bezahlt haben konnten ihr Geld behalten, da bislang noch niemand vor Gericht gezerrt wurde und
Leute die bezahlt haben, waren ihr Geld los.
In beiden Varianten dürfte "die Sache ausgestanden" sein. Es ist nur immer wieder die Frage, ob man sich durch Rechnung/Mahnung/Inkasso beeindrucken (ggf. weichklopfen) lässt oder nicht.


----------



## Captain Picard (31 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> da bislang noch niemand vor Gericht gezerrt wurde


Nicht mal  der Schritt, der dem vorhergehen muß, wurde (in keinem  mir bekannten 
Thread oder anderen Foren) berichtet: der *gerichtliche* Mahnbescheid.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338

cp


----------



## Relico (31 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Relico schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank für die Informative antwort ... Hast du vlt schoneinmal daran gedacht das ich nicht die nötige Zeit habe mir 120 Seiten in diesem Thread geschweigedenn mehrere 100 Seiten in diesem Forum durchzulesen????

Zu den anderen Anntworten herzlichen dank ... werde da mal anrufen und meine aggressionen loswerden. Und dann natürlich nicht zahlen.

Mfg

Relico


----------



## technofreak (31 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Relico schrieb:
			
		

> . Hast du vlt schoneinmal daran gedacht das ich nicht die nötige Zeit habe mir 120 Seiten in diesem Thread geschweigedenn mehrere 100 Seiten in diesem Forum durchzulesen????


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
Es scheint, dass du das Posting nicht durchgelesen hast. Dies ist ein privates Forum mit ausschließlich 
ehrenamtlichen Mitarbeitern und kein Rechtsberatungsbüro, wobei das auch verboten ist.
Jedem einzelnen detailliert Fragen zu beantworten, ist wohl etwas viel verlangt
laß deine Aggressionen getrost woanders aus.  

tf


----------



## Hans Der Driver (31 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Relico schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für die Informative antwort ... Hast du vlt schoneinmal daran gedacht das ich nicht die nötige Zeit habe mir 120 Seiten in diesem Thread geschweigedenn mehrere 100 Seiten in diesem Forum durchzulesen????
> 
> Zu den anderen Anntworten herzlichen dank ... werde da mal anrufen und meine aggressionen loswerden. Und dann natürlich nicht zahlen.
> 
> ...



Wenn man schon die AGB nicht liest, bevor man sich zu irgendwelchem Quatsch hinreissen lässt, sollte man sich doch, wenn man Hilfe sucht, die Zeit nehmen, hier im Forum zu lesen: Hier werden Sie geholfen! Und wie!:respekt: an Alle die sich mühen, uns Unbedarften zu helfen, die Fallstricke des iNet zu sehen und zu vermeiden.


----------



## SEP (31 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Eiliger Relico schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du vlt schoneinmal daran gedacht das ich nicht die nötige Zeit habe mir 120 Seiten in diesem Thread geschweigedenn mehrere 100 Seiten in diesem Forum durchzulesen????



Einfache Regeln:

1. Ich möchte mir selbst helfen, um einen überschaubaren Betrag abzuwehren, den jemand wohl unberechtigt will. Also gehe ich suchen, was Andere für Erfahrungen habe, lese, frage, diskutiere - kurz: investiere ich Zeit, um es dann selbst richtig zu machen.

2. Ich leiste mir jemanden, der (meistens entgeltlich) mir diese Arbeit abnimmt. Solche nennt man Dienstleister. Besonders interessant für jene, denen Var. 1. zu umständlich/zeitintensiv ist. Allerdings: "Zeit ist Geld" ...

3. Ich wurschtele auf eigenes Risiko rum und finde eine Vorgehensweise irgendwo dazwischen ...


Jeder mag selbst entscheiden. :supercool:


----------



## Don Pablo (31 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Nach derzeitigem Informationsstand hier in diesem Forum gibt es eigentlich nur zwei Kategorien:
> 
> Leute, die nicht bezahlt haben konnten ihr Geld behalten, da bislang noch niemand vor Gericht gezerrt wurde und
> Leute die bezahlt haben, waren ihr Geld los.
> In beiden Varianten dürfte "die Sache ausgestanden" sein. Es ist nur immer wieder die Frage, ob man sich durch Rechnung/Mahnung/Inkasso beeindrucken (ggf. weichklopfen) lässt oder nicht.


Es gibt noch eine dritte Kategorie, nämlich Leute die wie ich ihren Rechtschutz und einen Anwalt in Anspruch genommen haben. Nach nur einem Schreiben unseres Anwalts war der ganze Spuk vorbei.


----------



## Reducal (31 August 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

...zähle ich zur Kategorie 1.), wobei ich in diesem Marktsegment niemandem empfehle schlechtem gutes Geld nachzuschmeißen.
Du bist wahrscheinlich in der glücklichen Position einen Rechtsschutzversicherung ohne Selbstbeteiligung zu haben oder der Anwalt hat das für den zukünftigen Mandanten als kostenlose Erstberatung erledigt.


----------



## exit (1 September 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Guten Tag,

für ein öffentlich-rechtliches Magazin produzieren wir einen Beitrag zum Thema "Abzocke im Internet". 
Hierfür suchen wir Betroffene, die sich auf einer Internetseite für ein Gewinnspiel, einen Lebenserwartungstest o.ä. registriert haben, damit unwissentlich einen Vertrag eingegangen sind und nun auf den Kosten sitzen bleiben.
Wenn Ihnen Ähnliches widerfahren ist und Sie Interesse daran haben, an dem Beitrag mitzuwirken, melden Sie sich doch bitte unter ***** oder per E-Mail.

_Daten gelöscht 
Aufrufe dieser Art nur nach vorheriger Abstimmung mit den Betreibern 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/impressum.php
modinfo _


----------



## Leeya (1 September 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

seltsame regeln, sperren einfach den musterbrief  aber naja ich habs hinter mir  viel spass noch mit den gebrüdern^^


----------



## technofreak (1 September 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Leeya schrieb:
			
		

> seltsame regeln, sperren einfach den musterbrief


Da  die Quelle des Briefes nicht angegeben wurde, kann die Authentizität nicht überprüft werden.
Gib die Quelle an und er kann gepostet werden, andernfalls bleibt es dabei. 
Du mußt dich ja nicht mit eventuellen Urheberrechtsverletzungen rumschlagen. 

tf


----------



## SEP (1 September 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Leeya schrieb:
			
		

> seltsame regeln, sperren einfach den musterbrief


.... außerdem sind fullquotes immer urheberrechtlich kritisch - der eigentliche Urheber hat 
vielleicht ein Interesse, dass es nur bei ihm auf der Page ganz steht, oder?!?


----------



## Leeya (3 September 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

mhm ja.. Die Quelle des Briefes ist die Verbraucherzentrale in Solingen 
aber nachprüfen kann man es nur wenn man dahin geht .. hehe


----------



## exit (7 September 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo,

bitte schicken Sie uns eine PM, damit wir uns mit Ihnen in Verbindung setzen können. 

Vielen Dank!!


----------



## SEP (7 September 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				exit schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> bitte schicken Sie uns eine PM, damit wir uns mit Ihnen in Verbindung setzen können.
> 
> Vielen Dank!!


@Exit:
Da alle in diesem Thread (Forum Allgemeines)   Schreibenden angemeldet sind, können Sie auch 
dorthin PNs schicken, wenn Sie sich in Verbindung setzen möchten.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (7 September 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Vorhin kam in der 14.00-Uhr-Nachrichtensendung von SWR3 die Meldung, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft Darmstadt Anklage wegen schweren Betruges gegen "südhessische Internet-B*******" erhoben hätte, die mit hausaufgaben-heute.de und lehrstellen-heute.de unbedarfte User, überwiegend Minderjährige, jahrelang abge***** hätten.


----------



## dvill (7 September 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Der hessische Rundfunk bringt einen Bericht: lesenswert.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## jupp11 (7 September 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

egal was dabei rauskommt: eins ist sicher,  die "Altersversorgung"  ist gesichert....

Merke: Abzocke  ist immer einträglicher als ehrliche Arbeit  :wall:


----------



## Captain Picard (7 September 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Der hessische Rundfunk bringt einen Bericht: lesenswert.
> 
> Dietmar Vill


mich würde  brennend interessieren, wie die "Umsätze" des Unternehmes vor und nach der Abmahnung
 durch die VZ aussehen, d.h zu Zeiten des Verstecksspiels  und danach mit (fast) offenen  Karten...

PS: und im Vergleich zu den "goldenen" Dialerselbstbedienungszeiten  oder ist das schon ganz vergessen?


----------



## A John (7 September 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> mich würde  brenmend interessieren, wie die "Umsätze" des Unternehmes vor und nach der Abmahnung
> durch die VZ aussehen, d.h zu Zeiten des Verstecksspiels  und danach mit (fast) offenen  Karten...


Vermutlich immer noch lohnend.


> HR Online:
> Nach zahlreichen Abmahnungen gegen die Firma aus Büttelborn strengen die Verbraucherzentralen (vzbv) nach ihren eigenen Angaben nun ein Gerichtsverfahren zur Gewinnabschöpfung an.


Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß die Brüder S. auf dem Papier längst arm wie Kirchenmäuse sind. Die Gewinne aus besseren Zeiten sind vermutlich inzwischen auf  Konten diverser Briefkastenfirmen in der Karibik und -Treuhändern in Liechtenstein gelandet. Die angestrengten Verfahren dürften mitlerweile einen Umfang haben, der in absehbarem Zeitraum von unserer Justiz nicht mehr zu bewältigen ist.
Man wird also, wie in solchen Fällen üblich, einen Deal im Richterzimmer vereinbaren, der die Strafzahlung in der relativen Höhe eines Taschengeldes haben wird.

Focus-Online hat auch was: http://focus.msn.de/digital/netguide/internet-portale_nid_35060.html

Gruß A. John


----------



## Captain Picard (7 September 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

auch im Spiegel
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,435838,00.html


> Einer hessischen Internetfirma geht es per Gericht an den Kragen: Der
> Bundesverband der Verbraucherzentralen reichte Klage ein, weil das
> Unternehmen Jugendlichen teure Online-Abos untergeschoben haben soll. Auch
> die Staatsanwaltschaft Darmstadt ermittelt wegen Betrugs.


----------



## News (7 September 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				A John schrieb:
			
		

> Die Gewinne aus besseren Zeiten sind vermutlich inzwischen auf  Konten diverser Briefkastenfirmen in der Karibik und -Treuhändern in Liechtenstein gelandet.


Anzunehmen. Ach ja, wer war noch mal deren Anwalt bzw. ist es vermutlich immer noch? :stumm:
Und warum muss ich da gerade an die British Virgin Islands denken?


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 September 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				News schrieb:
			
		

> A John schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und? Hat man damals nicht auf den Jungferninseln ermitteln können?


----------



## Suchender (7 September 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Der Artikel der Wetzlarer Neue Zeitung, welcher die heutigen Medienberichte wohl ausgelöst hat, enthält auch ein kurzes Statement des Oberstaatsanwalts.


----------



## dvill (8 September 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Weitere Infos in einer Meldung von heute:

* Geschäft mit Angst vor großer Rechnung*

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Wembley (8 September 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Auch hier:
http://www.hr-online.de/website/fer...k=2654&key=standard_document_25710992&seite=1 (ingesamt 4 Seiten)

Nicht uninteressant auf Seite 3 des Berichts:
http://www.hr-online.de/website/fer...k=2654&key=standard_document_25710992&seite=3


			
				hr-online schrieb:
			
		

> Selbstverständlich haben wir uns das Angebot der Internetseite lehrstellen-heute.com genauer angeguckt. Unsere Überraschung ist groß, als wir dort Texte finden, die es wortwörtlich auch woanders gibt: Nämlich beim Lehrstellenportal aubiplus.de. Doch dort sind die Texte und Inhalte für den Lehrstellen-Sucher kostenlos! Auf Nachfrage bei der AUBI-plus GmbH erfahren wir: Viele Texte auf der teuren Abo-Seite lehrstellen-heute.com stammen von der AUBI-plus GmbH: "Diese Texte gehören uns. Wir sind empört, das diese Texte auf einer anderen Seite verwendet werden", sagt S. B. von der Firma AUBI-plus GmbH. (Anm.: Name von mir gekürzt und Links deaktiviert)


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (8 September 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Tja, da hat wohl die bisherige Prüfung aller in Frage kommender Tatumstände versagt! Bei mehreren tausend Anzeigen (aus der gesamten Republik) muss dann eben doch mal Prävention her und danach erst die Prüfung.
Aber wenn man schon wieder mal vor zu ergreifenden Maßnahmen was in den Medien darüber liest, sollte man nicht zu euphorisch sein und annehmen, das damit das Problem tatsächlich aus der Welt geschafft wird.


----------



## sanachen (8 September 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Also leute ich habe mich auch bei einer der seiten von den *[...]* brüdern angemeldet und fühle mich aber total übers ohr gehauen.Ich will meine Geld zurück haben,aber die haben mir ja mit ihrem rechtsanwalt gedroht und ich selber weiss,dass ich keine chance gegen die hab,weil die ja alles "gut lesbar" geschrieben haben. Trotzdem fühle ich mich voll übers ohr gehauen.Ich hab schon einen Internetaufruf gegen die gestartet und naja es läuft ganz gut! Irgendwas muss doch vorhanden sein, wie ich mein geld zurück bekommen kann.Haben die nicht irgendwas in ihren agbs stehen,was sich wiederspricht? *[...]*
Bitte helft mir!Ich weiss echt nicht weiter!:wall:

*[An markierten Stellen editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## stieglitz (8 September 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				sanachen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will meine Geld zurück haben ...


Du hast also bereits bezahlt. Da hilft bloß zum Anwalt zu gehen und die Brüder auf die Rückzahlung des Betrages zu verklagen.
Viel Glück !


----------



## sanachen (11 September 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

das sagst du so einfach!
Ich kann mir momentan keinen rechtsanwalt leisten.
Und naja ich hab da so eine anfrage vom fernsehn bekommen und anscheinend wollen die denn fall im fernsehn zeigen,hab nur leider nicht die email adresse von dem lieben mann.Aber sagt euch der Name T. G.  etwas oder die firma exit in kassel?
Will ja auf nummer sicher gehen!
Bye sana

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB modaction_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


----------



## jupp11 (11 September 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				sanachen schrieb:
			
		

> Aber sagt euch der Name T. G.  etwas oder die firma exit in kassel?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=165352#post165352
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=165553#post165553


----------



## sanachen (11 September 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

danke ich bin voll blind auf den augen! :wall:


----------



## kirchen (12 September 2006)

*Lehrstellen-heute*

Hallo Leute,

ich war vor 3, 4 Wochen auf der Seite Lehrstellen heute um einer Freundin noch ein paar Lehrstellen zu suchen. 2 Wochen später kam dann die erschreckende Rechnung. Da ich die AGB nicht gelesen hatte und die mir dann gedroht haben habe ich die 84 Euro bezahlt. :wall: Weiß jemand vieleicht ob ich jetzt das 2.te Jahr auch bezahlen muss. Normalerweise ja nicht wenn ein Vertrag von Anfang an nicht wirksam ist. Bitte helft mir ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll und habe auch keine Rechtschutzversicherung. Habe erst nach der Bezahlung von diesen Foren gelesen.


----------



## Reducal (12 September 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Zumindest steht die Aussicht gut, dass du für das zweite Jahr auch eine Rechnung/Mahnung bekommst. Woran hast du erkannt, dass der Vertrag von Anfang an unwirksam sein soll?


----------



## Captain Picard (12 September 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Die  Brüder werden immer "populärer", auch der Spiegel widmet ihnen heute  einen Artikel 
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,435838,00.html


----------



## kirchen (12 September 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Zumindest steht die Aussicht gut, dass du für das zweite Jahr auch eine Rechnung/Mahnung bekommst. Woran hast du erkannt, dass der Vertrag von Anfang an unwirksam sein soll?



In diesen Foren steht doch drin das sie das nicht bezahlen müssen wenn sie eine Rechnung bekommen, dass heißt doch das der Vertrag unwirksam sein muss sonst müssten sie doch bezahlen habe das auf jeden Fall in der Schule gelernt.


----------



## kirchen (12 September 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Die  Brüder werden immer "populärer", auch der Spiegel widmet ihnen heute  einen Artikel
> http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,435838,00.html



Was soll ich den dann machen wenn im zweiten Jahr eine Mahnung kommt? Kann ich mein Geld nicht durch eine Klage zurückbekommen?


----------



## Captain Picard (12 September 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				kirchen schrieb:
			
		

> In diesen Foren steht doch drin .....


Was in anderen Foren steht, interessiert uns  hier relativ wenig. Falls  es dort als Einzelauskunft 
steht, verstößt es sogar gegen das Rechtsberatungsgesetz.

cp


----------



## kirchen (12 September 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> kirchen schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hier in dem Forum steht aber auch das die Leute die eine Rechnung bekommen haben nicht zahlen sollen.


----------



## Wembley (12 September 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				kirchen schrieb:
			
		

> hier in dem Forum steht aber auch das die Leute die eine Rechnung bekommen haben nicht zahlen sollen.


Es gibt hier viele User, die nicht bezahlen und dies auch begründen, warum. 
Man sollte sich mit der Materie auseinandersetzen, um dann auch zu wissen, warum man was tut.
Eine Menge User haben sich da informiert:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## kirchen (12 September 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> kirchen schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn gegen die Brüder ein Vermittlungsverfahren läuft wegen Betrug dann müssen sie doch einen Fehler drin haben sonst könnten sie doch auch nicht angeklagt werden. Was soll ich den jetzt machen weil ich das erste mal ja jetzt schon bezahlt habe?Kannst du mir helfen cp?


----------



## kirchen (12 September 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> kirchen schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke hat mir ein wenig geholfen. Nur was kann ich machen wenn ich darauf reingefallen bin und schon 84 Euro bezahlt habe muss ich das 2 te Jahr auch bezahlen?


----------



## babayaro (12 September 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...und hast du dich mal irgendwo angemeldet oder kommt die Mahnung aus heiterem Himmel?


tagchen habe auch ein ungewolltes abo bei tatoo heute soll jetzt die 84euro zahlen kann mir vielleicht einer helfen und mir sagen wie ich mich weiter verhalten soll.Danke mfg


----------



## jupp11 (12 September 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				babayaro schrieb:
			
		

> mir sagen wie ich mich weiter verhalten soll.Danke mfg


immer wieder zur Lektüre empfohlen

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700

j.


----------



## Jessica247 (13 September 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo zusammen,

zu dem ganzen Thema kann ich leider auch mitreden. Ich habe in dem letztem Monat 3 Rechnungen bekommen, einmal von w*w.gedichte-heute.de , tattoo und heute dann von vornamen-heute.de.
Die ersten zwei Rechnungen habe ich bezahlt, hatte irgendwie Angst und kenne mich auch nicht so gut damit aus. Bin erst 19 u. dachte bevor es ärger gibt bezahlst du lieber. Heute kam dann die 3 und irgendwann ist ja mal ende. Weiß nur leider nicht was ich jetzt machen soll. Nochmal 84 € soviel Geld verdient man als Lehrling auch nicht. Hat jemand dort schonmal ein Schreiben hingeschickt und kann mir vielleicht sagen was er geschrieben hat?


----------



## sanachen (13 September 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ich hab mir mal eure diskussion so ein bissl angeschaut und muss sagen,dass der vertrag wirklich nicht rechtsgültig sein kann. Wenn man einen vertrag eingeht,muss man den persönlich unterschreiben und nicht mit einem häckchen bedienen,da kann ich ja auch hingehen und bei bspweise einem ausbildungsvertrag mit drei kreuzchen unterschreiben. Also wirklich normalerweise müssten uns einen schriftlichen vertrag zuschicken,den wir dann unterschreiben müssten,aber dann wären die ja keine [ edit]  mehr!

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## Reducal (13 September 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

@ sanachen, mit Verlaub, was du da schreibst ist Unsinn. Kannst dich ja mal > HIER < z. B. einlesen.


----------



## Der Jurist (13 September 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

@ sanachen

Ein Vertrag kann formlos oder mündlich geschlossen werden. Schriftlichkeit wird nur in ganz wenigen Fällen verlangt.

Wenn ich also morgens wortlos und muffig am Kiosk das Geld abgezählt für meine Zeitung hinlege und der Zeitungshändler ebenso wortlos das Blatt rüberschiebnt, dann habe ich einen Kaufvertrag über die Zeitung geschlossen.
Mein Handeln war eindeutig, das des Zeitungshändlers auch, kein Wort gewechselt und schon garnichts unterschrieben.
Übrigens unterschreibst Du im Supermarkt, wenn Du einkaufst?


----------



## sanachen (13 September 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

@ der Jurist
Nein ich unterschreibe nichts,wenn ich einkaufen gehe,wozu auch? Ich bezahl nie mit Karte(wäre viel zu riskant).
Oder meinst du was anderes? naja ist ja auch egal und glaub mal das was ich geschrieben hab,stimmt schon.Das sagen auch viele bei der verbraucherzentrale!
Und da die zwei eh schon wegen [...],stehen unsere chancen nicht schlecht!:-D

_[Unbewiesene Behauptung entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## DNA2 (13 September 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				sanachen schrieb:
			
		

> Oder meinst du was anderes? naja ist ja auch egal und glaub mal das was ich geschrieben hab,stimmt schon.Das sagen auch viele bei der verbraucherzentrale!



Hallo?

Verträge müssen nicht immer und grundsätzlich schriftlich sein, das ist einfach so. Als Beispiel für dich hatte der Jurist den Vertrag im Supermarkt genommen. Und du hast ja pfiffig erkannt, dass du dort nichts unterschreiben musst, man dir aber dennoch die Butter mitgibt, ohne dich zu verklagen oder festnehmen zu lassen.

Genauso ist's auch mit den meisten anderen Verträgen. Ich hoffe, auch du kannst diesen Satz begreifen. Denn die Verbraucherzentrale hat gaaanz sicher nix anderes gesagt.

:wall:


----------



## dvill (18 September 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

MDR.DE - Mit Rat & Tat:


> Die Überraschung: Dort gibt es dieselben Informationen kostenlos und viele Texte sind sogar mit denen auf der teuren Abo-Seite identisch. Wir rufen bei den Betreibern dieser kostenlosen Lehrstellenplattform an. Die wissen überhaupt nicht, dass ihre kostenlosen Tipps für teures Geld auf einer anderen Internetseite vermarktet werden, und wollen dagegen vorgehen.


Das Phänomen ist bereits von der Dialerei gut bekannt.

Edit: Beim NDR gibt es einen klasse Filmbeitrag: Eingeloggt und abkassiert: Das Geschäft mit den Abos

Die Leute, die eigene kostenlose Hilfetexte erstellt haben, sind echt stinkig, dass andere diese für Kohle verbreiten. Hoffentlich kennen die gute Anwälte.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (18 September 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

und es geht hier weiter 

Als der WDR-Reporter einen der Sch.'s an der Darmstädter Adresse aufspürte, wurde mal wieder "Kamera weg" und laut nach der Polizei gebrüllt.....:lol:


----------



## dvill (21 September 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

„Jeden Tag gibt es im Rathaus mindestens eine Beschwerde.“

Dietmar Vill


----------



## jupp11 (21 September 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Leider muß ich mir jeden Kommentar zu den Äußerungen des Bürgermeisters verkneifen, 
da es   massiv gegen die NUB verstoßen würde...

j.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 September 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

sind doch alte Kamellen
http://www.echo-online.de/kundenservice/a_detail.php3?id=366434


> [FONT=arial,geneva,helvetica] Bürgermeister * * erklärte gestern auf Nachfrage, dass der Gemeinde Büttelborn die Vorgänge bekannt seien, aber das die Kommune aus ihrer Zuständigkeit heraus nichts machen könne. „Wir haben keinen Einfluss darauf, es ist alles ordentlich gemeldet. Die beiden Firmeninhaber bewegen sich im Rahmen des Rechts, allerdings haarscharf am Rande der Legalität“, so die Einschätzung des Bürgermeisters.


 (liz, echo online, 11.4.2006)


[/FONT]


----------



## Insider (21 September 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Schon  die Überschrift des Artikels entspricht nicht der Wahrheit. Es gibt keine 





> Sonderermittlungsgruppe...


..... nur um das hier mal klar zu stellen. Alles was bleibt, ist der "Dauerbrenner" - mehr nicht!


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 September 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Mich ärgern solche Journalisten wie solche Bürgermeister um die Wette...


----------



## News (2 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Die Brüder Schm. haben es nun (erneut) in den gedruckten SPIEGEL geschafft.
[EDIT] Ist mittlerweile online, siehe:
http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/0,1518,440447,00.html
und
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=43644


			
				Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> INTERNET:  Die Masche der Brüder
> Es gibt viele Arten, im Internet mit dubiosen Methoden reich zu werden. Zwei junge Männer sind dabei besonders raffiniert. Jetzt wollen sich ihre Opfer wehren.


Einerseits steht wenig Neues darin. Andererseits ist es eine ganze Seite, und das Blatt hat ja ein paar Leser :-D 
Gut gefällt mir, dass als "bunteste Figur" im Bekanntenkreis der Brüder auch Anwalt Bernhard S. erwähnt ist.


----------



## sanachen (4 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ja mit den zweien das ist so ne sache,hab ja geschrieben dass ich schon eine rate bezahlt habe,aber die zweite kriegen die nie und nimmer von mir. Hab auch nen guten rechtsanwalt:-D


----------



## Hasenfuss (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



sanachen schrieb:


> Ja mit den zweien das ist so ne sache,hab ja geschrieben dass ich schon eine rate bezahlt habe,aber die zweite kriegen die nie und nimmer von mir. Hab auch nen guten rechtsanwalt:-D


Hallo! Ein Freund hat ein ähnliches Problem. Er hat nen Gehaltsrechner von besagtem Unternehmen. Hat evtl. jemand einen Screenshot von der Seite Gehaltsrechner-heute.com, auf der sie mit kostenlosem Gehaltsrechner werben? Ist für den Aufbau der Seite wichtig, da sie die Seite wohl schon geändert haben.


----------



## sanachen (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ne tut mir leid,ich kenn die seite noch nit einmal.
Aber es wird sich bestimmt jemand finden,der so einen screenshot oder so etwas von der seite hat.
:-D


----------



## Hasenfuss (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Das wäre auf jeden Fall sehr hilfreich. Mein Freund hat sowas wohl nicht und die Bestätigungsmail wohl auch schon gelöscht. Heutzutage muss man ja so gut wie alle emails etc. archivieren.


----------



## sanachen (12 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

das stimmt wohl,aber wenn dein freund die bestätigungsmail gelöscht hat,dann können die dem auch nichts nachweisen umso besser:-D 
naja
bye und deinem freund viel glück:-D


----------



## Reducal (12 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

@ sanachen, was du da schreibst, ist ziemlicher Unfug. Abgesehen davon, dass letztendlich niemand überhaupt was nachweisen will, wurden bei der Anmeldung neben den vom Nutzer eingegebenen Daten (einschl. E-Mail-Adresse) auch Verbindungsdaten beim Anbieter gespeichert. Dabei ist es egal, ob man die Bestätigungsmail empfängt oder nicht, die Rechnung ist bereits mit der Betätigung des Anmeldebutton ausgelöst. Wenn einer dann die Bestätigungsnachricht öffnet und den Bestätigungslink nutzt, werden die Verbindungsdaten erneut gespeichert. Wenn aber einer lediglich die E-Mail ignoriert oder nicht empfängt (weil falsche E-Mailaddi) oder sie später löscht, dann tut das für den Rechnungslauf nichts zur Sache.


----------



## Hasenfuss (12 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

So steht es ja auch in der Notiz zur Rechnung drin. Mich interessiert nur, was in der Bestätigungsmail stand. Ob da noch mal die AGB's oder eine Widerrufsbelehrung aufgeführt waren. Falls dies nicht der Fall ist, haben die wirklich schlechte Karten, denn was ich so bisher gelesen, und von den Screenshots her gesehen habe, wie die Leute mit ner XBox gelockt wurden, so haben die überhaupt keine Ansprüche! Die Seiten, wo noch mit "Gratis" geworben wurde, sind so unverständlich aufgebaut. Und die Widerrufsfrist kann nicht beginnen zu laufen, wenn man nicht ausdrücklich darüber informiert wurde. So eine kleine Randnotiz, wie auf den Screenshots unten zu sehen, reicht da niemals aus.
Das hat schon seinen Grund, warum die Seiten alle aktualisiert wurden.


----------



## Reducal (12 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

@ Hasenfuss, das mit der XBox ist aber schon ziemlich lange her (Frühjahr 2006). Frage doch mal deinen Freund, wann er die Seite besucht hat. In der Bestätigungsmail steht (zimindest seit einigen Monaten) die Widerrufsbelehrung zur dauerhaften Speicherung drin.


----------



## Hasenfuss (13 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Danke für die Antwort. Werde ihn gleich mal fragen, wann er den Typen auf den Leim gegangen ist. 
Wenn das mit der Bestätigungsmail jetzt so ist, dann sieht es wohl für ihn eher schlecht aus.
Aber, danke für die Info.


----------



## Noebian (18 Oktober 2006)

*Minderjährige in Abo-Falle*

Moin, moin,
ich bin neu hier und sehr dankbar für dieses Forum!
Ich habe hier schon einiges gelesen, was mir sehr weitergeholfen hat.
Mein 13-jähriger Sohn hat sich bei songtexte-heute registrieren lassen, wovon er mir erst erzählte, als die böse Rechnung kam :-? 
Nun habe ich denen ein Fax geschickt mit dem Hinweis, dass mein Sohn minderjährig sei und ich die Zustimmung zum Vertrag (sofern überhaupt zustande gekommen) verweigere.
Postwendend kam Standard-Mail mit der Aufforderung, eine Kopie der Geburtsurkunde zu senden.
Bin ich dazu rechtlich verpflichtet? Macht es Sinn, darauf einzugehen, gibt es einschlägige Erfahrungen in diesem Bereich? Ich tendiere dazu, gar nicht zu reagieren...
Übrigens kam die Antwort an die Mail-Adresse meines Sohns, obwohl meine im Briefkopf des Faxes angegeben war. Ich habe nun seine Adresse kurzerhand gelöscht um ihn aus der "Schusslinie" zu nehmen. Hoffe, das war kein Fehler....

viele Grüße aus dem Hohen Norden
Noebian


----------



## Reducal (18 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Minderjährige in Abo-Falle*



Noebian schrieb:


> Aufforderung, eine Kopie der Geburtsurkunde zu senden. Bin ich dazu rechtlich verpflichtet?


Bist du nicht, aber es vereinfacht die Sache und beschleunigt deren Ende doch sehr.



Noebian schrieb:


> Ich tendiere dazu, gar nicht zu reagieren...


Auch eine Möglichkeit, zumal bekannter Weise das Finish das gleiche ist, wie zuvor. Auf dem Weg dahin gibt es jedoch noch das Osnabrücker Inkassounternehmen und deren zwei Beitreibungsversuche, die bei den Empfängern nicht selten ein mulmiges Gefühl hinterlassen.


----------



## Nachfragender (22 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Moin @ all

(auch ein betroffender :wall:  )

Ich hab mal keine fragen zu was ich machen soll,sondern eher um das Bild der Seite:
Lehrstellen  heute.
wie ich weiß gab es bis Ende März oder so das ding mit der Xbox und ein sehr nüchterner Seitenaufbau!
Inzwischen ist da ja richtig was passiert auf der Seite.
Nun meine frage,sah die seite gegen den 12.Juli.2006 auch schon so aus,oder war doch noch großartig Werbung mit Heute Gratis und nich soviel Text an der linken Seite??

da ich die seite nie vorher gesehen hab,kann ich nich urteilen,kenn nur den Aktuellen Stand und nen Foto von Februar 2006.
Aber meine freundin behauptet Stein auf Bein das die seite an dem fraglichen 12.07.2006 nich so ausgesehen habe wie heute!!wenn einer nen Foto hat wäre gut,ansonsten reichen aber auch erzählungen.

ach und eine frage hätt ich noch wenn die seite da nun doch schon so ausgegsehen hätte wie heute,kann man sich dann immernoch wehren,oder ist jetzt alles Legal von den Brüdern??


----------



## Nachfragender (22 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

tschuldigung: für doppelpost (kann EDIT nich finden)
 meine den rechten Rand!


----------



## Reducal (22 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



Nachfragender schrieb:


> Nun meine frage,sah die seite gegen den 12.Juli.2006 auch schon so aus...


So wie heute, die Änderung des Layout war gleich nach der Abmahnwelle > HIER <, also etwa im April 2006. Ob da zwischendurch aber andere Seiten angezeigt wurden, kann ich nicht sagen - das ist zwar möglich, halte ich jedoch eher für unwahrscheinlich.



Nachfragender schrieb:


> ...kann man sich dann immernoch wehren,oder ist jetzt alles Legal von den Brüdern??


Sagen wir so, es ist nicht illegal. Gegen die Seiten selbst kann man sich nicht wehren, selbstverständlich jedoch gegen die Forderung. So ist z. B. von noch nicht einem Zahlungsunwilligen bekannt geworden, dass er einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommen hätte oder vor ein Gericht gezerrt worden wäre.


----------



## Der Jurist (22 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Minderjährige in Abo-Falle*



Noebian schrieb:


> ....
> Postwendend kam Standard-Mail mit der Aufforderung, eine Kopie der Geburtsurkunde zu senden.
> Bin ich dazu rechtlich verpflichtet? Macht es Sinn, darauf einzugehen, gibt es einschlägige Erfahrungen in diesem Bereich? Ich tendiere dazu, gar nicht zu reagieren ...



Eine Bekannte von mir, genauer eine Freundin meiner Ehefrau, die in einer vergleichbaren Situation war, hat denen geantwortet, dass sie allenfalls im Gerichtsverfahren den Nachweis führe aber nicht vorher. Die Gegenseite möge ihr glauben oder nicht.

Übrigens im gleichen Fall hat die andere Seite noch Ausführungen zum Taschengeldparagraphen gemacht, deren Ergebnis es gewesen wäre, dass das Kind zu zahlen hätte. Die Darstellung war völlig falsch. Die Taschengeldregelung greift nur, wenn das Kind mit gegenwärtigem Geld sofort zahlen kann und zahlt. Das ist bei Abonnements regelmäßig gerade nicht der Fall.

Da die andere Seite auch mit Strafanzeige wegen Betrugs gedroht hatte (Angabe eines faschen Alters durch das Kind) nahme die Freundin meiner Frau die falsche Darstellung der Rechtstatsachen bezüglich des Taschengeldregelung zum Anlass, nun ihrerseits laut und schriftlich darüber nachzudenken, ob diese falsche Darstellung durch das Unternehmen nicht als Betrugsversuch zu werten sei. 
Danach war Ruhe - Ende des Erfahrungsberichts.


----------



## Nachfragender (22 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ok,dann werd ich die Sache wohl auch mal nen Rechtsanwalt in die Hände geben.
Lieber zahl ich da bißchen was,als es den Brüdern in Rachen zu werfen...

Noch wurde nichts von einem gehört der vor Gericht gezogen wäre.man möge sich aber immer vor augen halten,Deutsche Mühlen mahlen Langsam!!
Und wenn die Seite,und so ist mein erster Eindruck,wie sie jetzt aussieht,dem Legalen sehr nahe ist,weil man jetzt überall von Widerruf liest und das es nich mehr gratis ist nach 24h und automatisch zum Abo (kostenpflichtig).dann wird es schwer da rauszukommen.
Deshalb wäre es mir halt wichtig ob es bei der seite noch zwischenstationen gab,das sie z.B. erstmal nur das Gewinnspiel rausgenommen haben oder ähnliches.Und dann jetzt der endgültige Entwurf im internet zu sehen sei.
denn in einem zweiten Brief,der übrigens nach meiner Fristsetzung nich pünktlich gekommen ist,und ich hab dem RA T. schon 14Tage zeit gegeben dazu stellung zu nehmen.In dem schreiben ist jetzt auch die Rede das alles Klar und übersichtlich sei,was wie ich sagen muss auch stimmt,wenn ich mir die seite anguck.
Was ich mir nur jetzt echt nich vorstellen kann,das meine Freundin da jetzt noch was ausgefüllt haben soll,unter diesem Seitenanblick...


----------



## Wembley (22 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



Nachfragender schrieb:


> Und wenn die Seite,und so ist mein erster Eindruck,wie sie jetzt aussieht,dem Legalen sehr nahe ist,weil man jetzt überall von Widerruf liest und das es nich mehr gratis ist nach 24h und automatisch zum Abo (kostenpflichtig).dann wird es schwer da rauszukommen.


Zur "Legalitätsdiskussion": Man muss hier explizit unterscheiden, nach welchen Kritierien eine Seite legal ist. 
1) Bietet sie Inhalte an, die den geltenden Gesetzen widersprechen? Ist hier nicht das Thema.
2) Entspricht z.B. das Impressum den rechtlichen Erfordernissen? Hat für den Endkunden in der Regel auch keine Relevanz.
3) xxxxxxxx (Platzhalter, für ein Haufen von Dingen, die legal oder eben illegal sein können, die aber den Endkunden kaum tangieren)
4) Kommt im Einzelfall ein Vertragsabschluss zustande? Jetzt wird es für den Endkunden interessant. Und da hilft unser Nachschlagewerk von Rolf76, das man hier findet:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
Da spielt es natürlich eine Rolle, ob mit dem Widerrufsrecht alles in Ordnung ist bzw. ob die Preise wirklich deutlich genug dargestellt sind und da gibt es auch bei den neuen Layouts viele Zweifler. Gerichtlich wurde dies allerdings noch nicht festgestellt. 


> Noch wurde nichts von einem gehört der vor Gericht gezogen wäre.man möge sich aber immer vor augen halten,Deutsche Mühlen mahlen Langsam!!


Einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid kann man sehr schnell erwirken, diesen gab es unseres Wissens nach aber von den Brüdern auch noch nicht.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Nachfragender (23 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

wie schon gesagt,wenn man sich JETZT die seite anguckt,fällt das sehr auf,worum es geht mit dem Vertrag.und alle wichtigen Knackpunkte soweit ich sehe kann sind erfüllt von den Brüdern.wichtig wäre halt nur,sah das Ding am 12.07.2006 auch schon so aus,wenn nich,dann hab ich noch gute karten,wenn doch hat sich meine freundin geirrt,und nen Anwalt muss ihr da raushelfen.Ist ja auch so ziemlich das einzigste worauf die leute da reagieren.solange das von einer Privatperson kommt,interessiert die das ja nich.


----------



## Hasenfuss (25 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Habe hier auch schon geschrieben und ein ähnliches Problem wie Nachfragender. Ich kann mir ebenfalls nicht vorstellen, dass mein Freund auf dieser Seite, so wie sie heute aussieht, irgendetwas angeklickt hat. Ich möchte den Typen ja nichts unterstellen, aber kann es nicht sein, dass die ab und zu mal Werbung mit einer Verlinkung im Internet schalten und dann wieder die "Gratis-Seiten" angezeigt werden, und wenn man die email-addi selbst eingibt, kommt die überarbeitete Seite zum Vorschein?

Denkt mal drüber nach. Ich habe jetzt mit so vielen Betrugstatbeständen zu tun, da denkt man ernsthaft drüber nach, überhaupt Kinder in diese skrupellose Welt zu setzen..


----------



## Nachfragender (25 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

oh,noch einer der das so erlebt hat.na wenn das so,also meine freundin meinte auch,das sie einem link über ne suchmaschine usw gefolgt ist (also über umwege,die seite direkt hat sie nich eingetippt,obwohl ich ja sowas immer empfehlen tue,so wie man es auch beim onlinebanking macht usw... naja,das gehört nich hierher.was könnt man da machen??mein anwalt meinte es wäre schwierig vor gericht,das nachzuweisen,das es so passiert ist mit der seite.da die brüder ja alles verändert haben,und bestimmt nich zugeben würden,das es da noch andere Versionen im netz gibt.und da könnte man dann scheitern vor Gericht,wenn es dazu kommt,was dann natürlich richtig teuer wird.
und noch dazu,mein anwalt hatte auch gerade erst so ein ähnlichen fall kennt auch die Methoden der Brüder,es wäre besser zu bezahlen und dann wenn man lust hat wegen nicht erbrachter leistung,die ja versprochen werden überall zu klagen.was sich aber hinzieht und auch erstmal Geld kostet,da ich z.B. keine rechtschutz hab.

zu Kinder in diese Welt setzen,der meinung bin ich schon länger,das man darüber genau nachdenken sollte,bei dem was ales so passiert,was man liest,hört usw...


----------



## Hasenfuss (25 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Das ist allerdings sehr schwierig vor Gericht. Mein Kumpel hat nicht mal mehr die Registriermail von der Seite. Bei ihm war es halt Gehaltsrechner-heute.de. Meine Argumentation stützte sich auf den Screenshot mit der XBox-Werbung, wo man eindeutig verneinen kann, dass der User hinreichend über die Vertragsverlängerung aufgeklärt wurde. Demnach begann die Widerrufsfrist nicht zu laufen bzw. sie verlängerte sich um ein Jahr. Das wird aber vor Gericht wohl nich reichen, da hier niemand einen Screenshot von der alten Seite hat. 
Als ich das erste Mal auf die Seite gegangen bin, dachte ich, "man, so blöd kann der doch nicht gewesen sein!". Und das ist immer das schlimmste. Gar nicht so sehr, dass man verarscht wurde. Vielmehr, dass einen hinterher alle für bescheuert halten und im Hinterkopf die Glaubwürdigkeit desjenigen in Frage stellt, auch wenn man es nicht direkt zugibt. Das nagt an jedem Betrogenen und kann sogar schlimme Folgen haben.
Dafür gehören solche Typen eigentlich öffentlich zur Schau gestellt!


----------



## Reducal (25 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Von welchem Gericht ist hier die Schreibe? Es ist anzunehmen, dass niemand beabsichtigt, deinen Kumpul vor ein Gericht zu zerren. Was da in den Schreiben drin steht, sind alles nur Hinweise, die man lesen aber auch gleich wieder vergessen kann - die dienen lediglich dem Zweck, den Druck auf den Zahlungsunwilligen zu erhöhen.


----------



## Nachfragender (25 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

auch auf die Gefahr hin,das das jemand schon mal gefragt hat und beantwortet wurde.Wie soll ich eigentlich das schreiben zur Kündigung des Vertrages für die Brüder verfassen??da ja der Widerruf nichts bringt,und ich keine lust hab nächstes jahr wieder nen netten Brief mit forderungen von denen bei mir im briefkasten zu sehen.da ja die Emails von den aus irgendwelchen gründen bei meiner freundin nich ankommen... und da ist noch nich mal Spamfilter aktiv!!

über tips und Links zu solchen schreiben,oder wie sie aussehen sollten,bin ich dankbar...


----------



## Reducal (25 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Das bleibt dir selbst überlassen, alles andere wäre womöglich unerlaubte Rechtsberatung. In der Mitteilung könnte drinstehen, warum nicht gezahlt werden soll und fertig.


----------



## Nachfragender (25 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

ZITAT: 	Das bleibt dir selbst überlassen

Also halt,bin kein Genie,aber ne Grundform muss ne Kündigung auch haben,da kann ich nich einfach mit "Berliner Schnauze" was hinschmieren und auch noch glauben das die das dann als Kündigung hinnehmen,geschweige bei einer Fristlosen,so wie ich es nunmal vorhab.sonst bekomm ich ja nächstes Jahr nochmal ne rechnung von denen.worauf ich noch weniger lust hab.

und das soll schon unerlaubte Rechtsberatung sein??wollt doch nur ne Art Vordruck haben,ohne namen oder irgendwas,nur halt nen text womit ich die fristlose Kündigung bekannt gebe und dann vielleicht noch ein paar gründe einfüge,warum ich dies tue.wogegen die Brüder sich dann auch nich wehren könnten,falls sie dann immernoch behaupten es wäre ein gültiger Vertrag oder sowas bei ihrer nächsten Forderung.
denn wenn ich den AGB und ein bißchen Rechtsverständnis begriffen hab,akzeptieren die nich jede Kündigung.und mir fehlt gerade die lust,wenn mein Anwalt mir nich mal helfen kann die 123€ zu sparen dem dann auch noch 35€ in rachen zu werfen für nen blatt papier und nem Stempel von ihm drauf.das schreib ich dann auch alleine.ansonsten wäre es mir natürlich das geld wert gewesen,wenn man dadurch den brüdern nichts zahlt!


----------



## Reducal (25 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



Nachfragender schrieb:


> ...da kann ich nich einfach mit "Berliner Schnauze" was hinschmieren ....


Eben doch! Deine Willensbekundung ist an keine Form gebunden, es sollte nur der Sinn beim Empfänger auch ankommen. Ob der Schriftverkehr mit deinen Vertragspartnern überhaupt sinnvoll/erfolgversprechend ist, lasse ich mal dahin gestellt sein.


----------



## dvill (13 November 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hört, hört.





> "Wir haben die Angelegenheit eingestellt." Sogar die Anwaltsgebühren des Hemeraners wurden beglichen.


Na also, geht doch.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 November 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



> Verbraucherschützer raten Betroffenen, Widerspruch einzulegen. *Es ist kein Fall bekannt, in denen die Rechnungen durch die Gebrüder S. gerichtlich eingetrieben wurden.*


mein Reden, das gilt auch für die Forderungen, die in  den anderen  Threads  zur Sprache kommen.


----------



## dvill (13 November 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Passend zur 5. Jahreszeit: Die Jecken sind los.

Klingt erst einmal vielversprechend.


----------



## Der Jurist (14 November 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



dvill schrieb:


> Hört, hört.
> Na also, geht doch.


Harmuth ist auf Geldwäsche hingewiesen. Wenn ein Tank ein Volltreffer kriegt ist am schönsten.


----------



## uschibro (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



kirchen schrieb:


> Wenn gegen die Brüder ein Vermittlungsverfahren läuft wegen Betrug dann müssen sie doch einen Fehler drin haben sonst könnten sie doch auch nicht angeklagt werden. Was soll ich den jetzt machen weil ich das erste mal ja jetzt schon bezahlt habe?Kannst du mir helfen cp?


wie verfährst Du denn jetzt, wenn Du die 2 te Rechnung/Mahnung bekommst. Würde mich sehr interessieren, da ich auf auf das Schreiben/Mahnung von dem Anwalt reagiert habe...


----------



## Cosma (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo, ich habe leider auch dieses Abo am Hals. Habe mich dort "versehentlich" vor einigen Wochen registriert, eigentlich nur um mir Bilder anzusehen, und blöderweise meine richtigen Daten angegeben, wer ahnt auch gleich sowas....
Natürlich hätte ich das nieeee im Leben gemacht, wenn ich mir über die Konsequenzen im Klaren gewesen wäre, und habe mir leider auch nicht die AGB durchgelesen. Als die Zahlungsaufforderung per E-mail kam, habe ich das ignoriert, die können ja viel schreiben, solange ich hier keinen Vertrag vorliegen habe, dachte ich mir...Am Sa habe ich dann diesen hier allseits bekannten Brief von Mr. [ edit]  bekommen, mit diversen gerichtlichen Drohungen und so... Morgen werde ich zum Verbraucherschutz gehen. 
Oder weiß jemand ob man besser direkt zum Anwalt gehen soll? 
Und was passiert wenn ich einfach alles ignoriere? Habe rumgegoogelt und bisher schon oft gelesen, dass die noch nie deswegen vor Gericht gegangen sind und es sich wohl auch nicht trauen... Hat jemand Rat?? Hilllfffeee:cry: 

p.s. bin sehr froh dieses Forum gefunden zu haben, hatte schon mittelschwere Depressionen wegen diesen 123 Euro, bin Studentin und chronisch pleite :-(((

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB modaction _


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



Cosma schrieb:


> Hat jemand Rat?? Hilllfffeee:cry:


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


----------



## dvill (9 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hier ist bei heise ein Artikel, mit dem man die Chancen für das Abo-Nepp-übliche Drohkulissen-Inkasso mit der berühmten "IP-Adresse" abschätzen kann:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/82285


----------



## A John (9 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700



Hier gibts Tips und Infos vom Anwalt:

Gruß A. John


----------



## Schranzi386 (11 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

es geht schon wieder los...

8 Monate ist es mittlerweile her das ich auf eine sogenannte Abo seite hereingefallen bin.... jetzt wo weihnachten vor der tür steht bekomme ich eine mail von einem inkasso büro, von dem ich bisher nur in anderen fällen gehört habe, das ist ja nicht weiter verwirrend... doch dann steht in der e-mail das ich mich bei sms case angemeldet habe, das stimmt nit mal, war nen andrer anbieter... also sowas nenne ich unseriös... naja egal... werde dann mal wieder nit antworten...


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (11 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Gerade rechtzeitig vor Weihnachten hat T.H. für sein smscase/spacesms ein neues "Inkassobüro", nach eigenen Angaben "bekannt aus TV und Rundfunk" gefunden.

Das betreffende "Inkassobüro"  war bereits seinerzeit sehr aggressiv in Sachen "Probino" der ehemaligen "NewAdMedia" des B.C. tätig und ist wirklich bekannt aus TV und Rundfunk:


----------



## JotWeh (11 Dezember 2006)

*Tattoo-heute/Fa. S.*

Hallo zusammen,
bin neu hier im Forum, habe aber ein wahrscheinlich altes Thema, nämlich 
Gebr. S. aus Büttelborn mit ...-heute, diesmal als Tattoo-heute.
Mein (mittlerweile volljähriger) Sohn hat das berühmte Kästchen angeklickt, und jetzt sind/wären 84,-€ für das 1.Jahr im Voraus fällig.
Gibt es irgendwelche Verhaltensregeln?
Wir haben per e-mail und auch Einschreiben/Rückschein widerrufen, aber angeblich (wie auch zu erwarten) zu spät.

Wer hat Erfahrung?
Einschalten Verbraucherschutz?
Einschalten Rechtsschutz?


mfg
jotweh

_Namen wegen rechtlicher Bedenken gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## sascha (11 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



> Gibt es irgendwelche Verhaltensregeln?



Ja. Schau mal im Recht-Forum.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935


----------



## pitmaxel (13 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

[......]
http://www.juracafe.de/cgi-bin/forum5/main_config.pl?noframes;read=37653

und gebt bei Google  einmal "-server.com" ein....
Ich hoffe "ein Fall für Escher" wird auch über TV warnen...  

Fröhliche Weihnachten und  einen guten Rutsch Euch allen, pitmaxel

_Anmerkung: Die in diesem Link angegebenen Seiten haben unseren Informationen nach nichts mit den Brüdern S. zu tun. MOD/BR_


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (13 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



pitmaxel schrieb:


> [......]
> http://www.juracafe.de/cgi-bin/forum5/main_config.pl?noframes;read=37653
> _Anmerkung: Die in diesem Link angegebenen Seiten haben unseren Informationen nach nichts mit den Brüdern S. zu tun. MOD/BR_



Anmerkung ist korrekt. Das geht mehr in die Sparte "Lebenserwartung".


----------



## pitmaxel (13 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

So  sso...  meinen Sie ? dann gehen Sie bitte einmal in  den Link und forschen nach den Rechnungs- und Mahnungstexten bei den Leutchen, welche darauf  [........] sind..  unter "xxx-server.com" gibt es unendlich viele Themen (genausolche  wie xxx-heute.com, wobei beispielsweise XXX= Rotenplaner, Gedichte usw stehen !!!!), welche immer hintenrum für 3 Monate bis zu einem Jahr kostenflichtig sind, die Beträge immer SOFORT zu entrichten sind und nach 1 Monat bereits Mahnungen kommen....  "s." haben  da nicht unterschrieben , doch es ist alles a-la-S !!!!!!
Und ist es von mir ein Fehler von mir, in diesem Zusammenhang auch in COMPUTERBETRUG darauf  hinzuweisen und zu warnen ?

_URL editiert und Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. Noch einmal: Auch wenn es diverse Ähnlichkeiten geben sollte, nicht hinter jeder dieser Seiten stecken die Brüder S. MOD/BR_


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ich würde vorsichtig sein mit solchen Behauptungen, wenn sie nicht *gerichtsfest* beweisbar sind.
Es wäre ein hervoragender Grund und Steilvorlage  Verleumdungsklage zu erheben. 
Solange dafür keine Beweise vorliegen, wird das garantiert hier immer editiert werden
Bloße Ähnlichkeiten sind kein Beweis. Die Seiten  stammen  alle aus denselben Standardbaukästen
 und werden nach denselben Strickmustern gestrickt.


----------



## pitmaxel (13 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Escher ist da anderer  Meinung... nimm dann meine Meinung raus, wenn Du sie nicht selbst vertreten kannst, dass es richtig ist, zu warnen.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



pitmaxel schrieb:


> Escher ist da anderer  Meinung... nimm dann meine Meinung raus, wenn Du sie nicht selbst vertreten kannst, dass es richtig ist, zu warnen.


Was Escher meint, ist seine Bier. Rausnehmen kann ich nicht, das ist Sache der Mods, wobei ich sehe
dass die schon  einiges bei dir rausgeschnibbelt haben. Ohne  jedes eigene Risiko Behauptungen 
aufstellen, für die andere grade stehen müssen ist unfein und  nicht gerade sehr mutig.


----------



## pitmaxel (13 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

na dann viel Glück mit deiner Meinung, du mutiger...  geh doch mal hin zu Routenplaner- oder Gedichte- und warte was  dir blüht, wenn du nicht gründlich genug liest !  S. ist bei -heute wesentlich sauberer, die Bedingungen sind wenigstens schon auf der  ersten Seite zu lesen...  das war vor  dem März 2006 nicht so !

doch bei -server must du richtig suchen, was los ist...  der Punkt 7 der AGB ist so weit hinten und dünn geschrieben...  mach doch was du für richtig hälst und verantworten kannst.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Irgendwie verstehe ich die Aufregung des pitmaxel nicht. Kann mir das jemand erklären?


----------



## Wembley (13 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

@pitmaxel
Soweit ich erkennen kann, haben die Mods Aussagen über gewisse Firmenzusammenhänge editiert.
Ob Seite X Ähnlichkeiten mit Seite Y hat, ist eine Sache. Welche Betreiber dahinterstecken aber eine andere. Wenn es zwei verschiedene Betreiber sind, dann ist das so. Das kannst du den Mods, Captain Picard, JohnnyBGoode und mir glauben. Niemandem ist etwas Gegenteiliges bekannt.



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie verstehe ich die Aufregung des pitmaxel nicht.


Ich eigentlich auch nicht.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



pitmaxel schrieb:


> wenn Du sie nicht selbst vertreten kannst, dass es richtig ist, zu warnen.


warnen ist eine Sache und  wird auch niemand beanstanden, ganz im Gegenteil. Nicht beweisbare 
Zusammenhänge herzustellen und zu behaupten eine  andere. Wirf gefälligst nicht beides in einen Topf.


----------



## Reducal (13 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



pitmaxel schrieb:


> S. ist bei -heute wesentlich sauberer, die Bedingungen sind wenigstens schon auf der  ersten Seite zu lesen...  das war vor  dem März 2006 nicht so !


Und wen interessiert das heute noch? Sauber oder nicht, damals war gestern und auch gestern stand irgendwo ein Preis, um den auch angebliche Ermittlungen der GenStA in Frankfurt (was ich persönlich für ein Gerücht halte) nicht herum kommen.

Pitmaxel verrät sich selbst, wenn er im nächsten Satz schreibt: 





pitmaxel schrieb:


> doch bei -server must du richtig suchen...


...was bittschön hat das mit den Büttelbornern zu tun? Würde man die Burschen für jedes fremde Projekt in den Kakao ziehen wollen, hätten wir braune Weihnachten - will damit sagen, das ist genau so, wie das hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=176122#post176122



pitmaxel schrieb:


> na dann viel Glück mit deiner Meinung, du mutiger... mach doch was du für richtig hälst und verantworten kannst.


Niemand muss was verantworten, was er nicht "verbrochen" hat und für Meinungen stehen nunmal keine Sanktionen. CP ist ein langjähriges, geschätztes Mitglied hier im Forum, der sicher über hinreichende, reelle Ahnung zu seiner Meinung verfügt. Man kann es für unfreundlich halten, wie sich Newcomer in anderer guter Stube aufführen. Da nutzt nicht mal ignorieren was.


----------



## Don Pablo (14 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Irgendwie verstehe ich die Aufregung des pitmaxel nicht.


Mir geht es genauso.
Bevor man irgendwelche Behauptungen aufstellt, sollte man schon Wahrheitsgehalt überprüfen. 
Zumindest sollte man sich mal die Mühe machen und das Impressum der betreffenden Seiten vergleichen.
Wenn das immer noch nicht reicht, gibt es ja auch noch die Möglichkeit einer whois-Abfrage.
Aber hier reicht schon ein Blick auf das Impressum um festzustellen, dass dafür nicht die Büttelborner Brüder verantwortlich sind.


----------



## die beste N (17 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

hallo Leute!!!
Meine Tochter hat sich bei lebensprognose .com angemeldet. Sie hat falsche Geburtsdatum angegeben. Sie ist 13 Jahre alt. Ich weiß das sie bei dieser Anmeldung betrogen hat. Aber ich habe keine Ahnung was ich weiter machen soll..... Wir haben von lebensprognose erste Mahnung per E-Mail bekommen.... Ich kriege langsam Panik.


----------



## dvill (17 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Etwas mehr Vertrauen und Unterstützung von den Eltern hätte eine 13-Jährige schon verdient. Eltern sollten sich nicht auch noch auf die Seite "dubioser Anbieter" schlagen.

Erst mal lesen: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



dvill schrieb:


> Etwas mehr Vertrauen und Unterstützung von den Eltern hätte eine 13-Jährige schon verdient.


und auch etwas mehr Sorgfalt und Überlegung. Vor vier Tagen angemeldet wäre Zeit genug gewesen sich den Thread und die Hinweise in Ruhe durchzulesen. Alles was dazu gesagt werden kann, ist bereits zigmal gepostet worden.
Was soll also die aufgebauschte  Panik?


----------



## lclgirl (18 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



Jahnsi schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Da surfe ich kürzlich im Internet, um einen Namen für unser bald kommendes Kind zu finden, lande auf der oben genannten Seite [vornamen-heute.com] und habe prompt ein 24 monatiges Abo am Hals, welches mich jährlich 84 Euro kosten soll. Wie ich jetzt gelesen habe, ist die Firma S[...] GbR bekannt für dubiose Internetgeschäfte. Leider muß ich mir den Leichtsinn vorwerfen lassen, die AGB'S nicht so gründlich gelesen zu haben, wie es wohl vonnöten gewesen wäre. Ich bin jedoch nach der Registrierung nie darauf hingewiesen worden, daß ich da auf ein kostenpflichtiges Abo hinsteuere, selbst bei der Zusendung der Zugangsdaten nicht. Nun kam nach Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist die Rechnung, und für mich der Schock.
> 
> ...


Guten Abend Jahnsi,

ich habe heute auch solch eine Rechnung von der Firma A.&M.S GbR für ein 2-jähriges Abo für R.......-heute.com erhalten.

Auch ich muss € 84,- zahlen und weiss, mit hundert prozentiger Sicherheit, dass ich mich da nicht angemeldet habe.

Da du ja (leider) die selber Erfahrung vor mir machen musstest, kannst du mir vielleicht weiter helfen.

Was kann ich machen, da ich es nicht einsehe, das Geld an solche [.........] Leute zu bezahlen?

Liebe Grüße
lclgirl

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (18 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



lclgirl schrieb:


> ich habe heute auch solch eine Rechnung von der Firma A.&M.S GbR für ein 2-jähriges Abo für R.......-heute.com erhalten.


Auf deine E-Mail-Adresse oder schriftlich in den Briefkasten? Wer hat noch alles Zugang zu deinem PC und zum E-Mailaccount?


----------



## Cosma (20 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Nachdem ich vor kurzem den Brief von T. bekommen habe, weil ich mich versehentlich auf der Tattoo-seite angemeldet habe, schrieb ich per Einschreiben zurück, dass mir kein Vertrag bekannt sei und dass die das doch bitte beweisen müssen, da ich sonst keinen Penny zahlen werde und sowieso zur Verbraucherzentrale damit gehe. Und ich habe in dem Brief eine anwaltliche Lizenz in Kopie verlangt, da es sich bei dem Biref mit der draufgedruckten Unterschrift vermutlich um eine Fälschung handeln könnte usw usf...Heute war ein Brief aus Osnabrück im Briefkasten, in welchen steht, dass die Herrschaften auf die geforderte Summe bestehen, da ich mich auf dieser Seite angemeldet habe und dies die letzte außergerichtliche Mahnung sei. Beigefügt ist eine beglaubigte Abschrift der Vollmacht, mit der Unterschrift von einem der Brüder und Herrn Anwalt persönlich.
Was soll ich davon halten? Hat schon mal jemand noch mehr Post von denen bekommen und ist was passiert? Was soll ich tun, langsam werde ich nervös...
Die Verbraucherzentrale meiner Stadt hat mir nur zu dem Brief geraten, den ich bereits abgeschickt habe, die sagten das müsste reichen....


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (20 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



Cosma schrieb:


> Was soll ich tun, langsam werde ich nervös...
> Die Verbraucherzentrale meiner Stadt hat mir nur zu dem Brief geraten, den ich bereits abgeschickt habe, die sagten das müsste reichen....



Was hast du erwartet? Eine Bestätigung, dass es sich um einen Aprilscherz handelt? Die wollen nur dein bestes - deine Kohle natürlich!

Wenn die Verbraucherzentrale sagt, das müsste reichen, dann reicht das meiner Meinung nach auch. Warum also weiter mit den Herrschaften korrespondieren?


----------



## Cosma (20 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Nein, du Scherzkeks. Ich habe erwartet, dass die Angelegenheit damit erledigt ist, aber die scheinen ja nicht locker zu lassen...
Bezüglich des von mir geforderten Beweises, dass ein Vertrag zustande gekommen sein soll, haben die lediglich geantwortet:,,Sie haben sich am 24.09.2006 auf der seite ....heute.com angemeldet, ein Widerspruch ist innerhalb der gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Frist nicht erfolgt.....Da von Ihnen weder auf die Rechnung noch auf unsere Mahnung reagiert wurde, hat die Forderung weiterhin Bestand....."
Lohnt es sich da überhaupt drauf zu antworten, oder soll ich mir das gleich sparen??? Oder sollte man erst ernsthaft reagieren, wenn ein Mahnbescheid ins Haus flattert? :-?


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (20 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



Cosma schrieb:


> Oder sollte man erst ernsthaft reagieren, wenn ein Mahnbescheid ins Haus flattert? :-?



Ich würde das jedenfalls *nur so und nicht anders* handhaben.


----------



## Cosma (20 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

^^Ok, dann bin ich jetzt wieder etwas beruhigt. Danke dir


----------



## BenTigger (20 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Zumindest haben sie ihr Ziel erreicht, du wirst unruhig. Noch ein paar Briefe mit ein paar Drohinhalten bezüglich Schufa, Gericht und zusätzliche erhebliche Mehrkosten könnten dich dann vielleicht zur Zahlung der kleinen Summe ermuntern. Mit ein bischen Porto dann 60 Euro und mehr erwirtschaftet...

:wall: ich bin einfach zu schüchtern, um mein Geld auf diese Art zu verdienen...


----------



## Cosma (20 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Was würde denn passieren, wenn die einen Mahnbescheid losschickten, welchem ich schriftlich widersprechen würde. Ist danach Ruhe?
Vor Gericht trauen die Herren sich ja nicht wirklich, wie man von allen Seiten hört....Und wenn man als Student unter der Pfändungsgrenze liegt, kann einem da viel passieren?
-Sorry, bin auf dem Gebiet nicht besonders bewandert.
Tja, mit Leuten (wie mir, die direkt 'nen Herzkasper kriegen) verdienen die ja leider ihr tägliches Brot...


----------



## BenTigger (20 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Mehr Infos zu gerichtlichen Mahnbescheiden:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338

Bis jetzt ist noch kein Fall bekannt, bei dem die Unternehmen vor Gericht ihr System überprüfen liessen. Denn dann muss Butter bei die Fische gepackt werden, wie man im Norden so sagt. Sprich Klartext muss dann vorgelegt werden.


----------



## dvill (1 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ein weiterer Bericht aus Österreich.


> Keinesfalls aber sollte man sich selbst an die Kanzlei T. wenden, "denn sonst schreibt man sich um Kopf und Kragen", rät der ausgebildete Jurist.


----------



## Janov (2 Januar 2007)

*Tattoo-heute*

Hey ich habe auf tatoo-heute mich angemeldet nicht gewusst das dies kostenpflichtig ist... hab ne mahnung bekommen (erst 7 dann 84 euro) hab dann mal gesurft und hab viele leute gefunden die von dieser seite [...] worden sind... viele haben anwalt und polizei eingesetzt!! und alle sagten nicht zahlen!! es komme auch noch eine email vom anwalt dieser seite... ich bin 17 und aus der schweiz.. und ich habe mich entschlossen nicht zu zahlen und auch nicht zu antworten ist dies richtig ? ich hoffe das mir jemand helfen kann....
mfg Janov

_[Ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (2 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Polizei kann dir da nur wenig helfen. Aber ein Anwalt würde die erklären können, dass mit einem Minderjährigen (du bist 17) kein Vertrag besteht und somit auch kleine Zahlungspflicht. Warum hast du in dem Portal dein Alter älter gemacht und damit den Irrtum beim Anbieter ausgelöst?


----------



## Janov (3 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hey Ehrlich gesagt weiss ich nicht mehr was ich hingeschrieben habe beim alter aber ich glaube das richtige..... aber ich ha eine völlig falsche adresse angegeben... alse können die mir gar nichts per post schreiben...(hoffe ich....) hab ich da was zu befürchten wenn ich einfach nichts unternehme ? 
Ah und ich hatte noch ne Idee... was is wenn ich mich ein paar mal mich unter ihrem namen und ihrer mailadresse anmelde ? schicken die sich dann selber mahnungen ? :-D :-D :-D  
Grüsse Janov


----------



## gmrico (6 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

hallo


ich habe mich auf w*w.lehrstellen-heute.com angemeldet da ich arbeitssuchend bin. hab mir nichts weiter dabei gedacht als ich auf der seite gelandet bin und habe mich auch prompt angemeldet. jedoch habe ich mich nur einmal eingeloggt, die seite kurz überflogen und nichts weiter gefunden was jetzt spontan für mich interessant sein könnte (ich habe im moment viele bewerbungen laufen und hab auch schon einstellungstests durchlaufen jedoch noch keine einladung zu einem bewerbungsgespräch erhalten) also hab ichs dann auch dabei belassen und die seite geschlossen.

nun erreicht mich gestern eine e-mail die mich doch recht geschockt hat. ich habe wohl mit dem bestätigen der AGB's einen 2 jährigen vertrag abgeschlossen der sich in etwa auf höhe von ~170€ beläuft. natürlich habe ich sofort zurückgeschrieben das ich ihr angebot nicht nutzen möchte und das geld nicht bezahlen werde, daraufhin die antwort, das die zahlungsvorderung bestand hat da die kündigungsfrist bereits abgelaufen ist und ich bei nichtzahlen innerhalb der frist (7 tage), ein schreiben von einem anwalt erhalten werde, dessen kosten ich auch zu tragen haben werde.


nun habe ich schon diverse foren durchforstet um nach hilfe zu suchen, jedoch nichts gefunden was mir persönlich 100%ige sicherheit gibt, das diese e-mails (die wohl später auch in post von anwälten umgehen werden) zu ignorieren sind und ich nichts zu befürchten habe.


was soll ich tun? mir persönliche beratung holen? wenn ja: wo?


was ich persönlich aberwitzig finde und was wohl eindeutig für geldmacherei der anbieter spricht ist die tatsache, das wer eine ausbildung sucht, sich ganz sicher nicht auf einen bindenden  > 2-jahres-vertrag <  einlassen wird der zudem auch noch nicht gerade billig ist, denn wenn man denn eine ausbildung in sagen wir mal ~6 monaten gefunden hat, benötigt die dienste in den meisten fällen doch so wie so nicht mehr!



helft mir


----------



## Reducal (6 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



gmrico schrieb:


> helft mir


Wie alt bist du?


----------



## gmrico (6 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

über 18


----------



## Reducal (6 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Dann kann man dir von hier aus gar keinen Tip geben, außer dass du dich selbst erwehrst, Hilfe bei einer Verbraucherzentrale suchst oder zu gegebener Zeit anwaltlichen Rat einholst.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


----------



## gmrico (6 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



Reducal schrieb:


> Dann kann man dir von hier aus gar keinen Tip geben, außer dass du dich selbst erwehrst, Hilfe bei einer Verbraucherzentrale suchst oder zu gegebener Zeit anwaltlichen Rat einholst.
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700




meinst du weil es rechtswidrig wäre, wenn du mir über das forum helfen würdest oder weil du für mich keinen rat weisst?

(entschuldige bitte die frage, ich kenne mich leider nicht mit den gesätzlichen grundlagen auf diesem gebiet aus, da mir sowas zum ersten mal passiert ist)


----------



## Reducal (6 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Nimm den Link und belese dich. Einen Rat wüsste ich schon, doch in der Tat darf ich dir dazu nichts sagen, da das verbotene Rechtsberatung wäre. Außerdem solltest du den Thread hier mal von Anfang an überfliegen und dir dein eigenes Bild darüber machen, was andere an der Stelle erfolgreich gemacht haben.


----------



## Wembley (7 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



gmrico schrieb:


> nun habe ich schon diverse foren durchforstet um nach hilfe zu suchen, jedoch nichts gefunden was mir persönlich 100%ige sicherheit gibt, das diese e-mails (die wohl später auch in post von anwälten umgehen werden) zu ignorieren sind und ich nichts zu befürchten habe.


Die 100prozentige Sicherheit gibt es für kaum etwas. Was man tun kann bzw. worum es überhaupt geht, wenn man der Meinung ist, dass man einen nicht rechtmäßigen Vertrag eingegangen ist, steht hier geschrieben:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/

Ob Nichtstun oder Reagieren besser ist, das fragen uns die User immer wieder. Abgesehen von juristischen Problemen, die so ein Tipp hervorrufen kann, hängt es auch stark von einem persönlich ab, was ihm lieber ist. So gesehen wäre ein Ratschlag, auch abseits der rechtlichen Komponente, eine heikle Angelegenheit. Wichtig ist, dass man informiert ist. Wenn du dir unsicher bist, dann konsultiere z.B. eine Verbraucherzentrale. Aber dieser Tipp wurde dir ohnehin schon gegeben.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## gmrico (7 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

besten dank für die links


frage mich nur wie die brüder bei all dem stress, den sie durch klagen am hals haben müssen, immernoch briefe verschicken bzw inkassounternehmen beauftragen können :wall:


----------



## usta (7 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

leider bin ich gestern abend (ca. 23:45uhr) hausaufgaben-heute.com gemeinsam mit einer freundin auf dem leim gegangen.
haben auch schon ein paar referate heruntergeladen.
ich habe mich nicht mit richtigen namen und adresse angemeldet.

kann ich noch von dem widerrufsrecht gebrauch machen oder ist es schon zu spät?! oder können die mich gar nicht mit der ip herausfinden?!

bitte um eure hilfen...


----------



## sascha (7 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



> haben auch schon ein paar referate heruntergeladen.



Du hast den Dienst in Anspruch genommen und willst jetzt nicht zahlen, oder wie soll man das verstehen?


----------



## Reducal (7 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Noch heftiger:





usta schrieb:


> ich habe mich nicht mit richtigen namen und adresse angemeldet.


Das ist dann in diesem Fall eine Straftat nach 269 StGB und wird auf Anzeige durch den Anbieter hin verfolgt.





usta schrieb:


> ...können die mich gar nicht mit der ip herausfinden?


Wenn sie eine Anzeige erstatten und nach den Ermittlungen über einen ihrer Anwälte Akteneinsichtnahme beantragen schon, falls  dein Internetprovider die dazugehörigen Daten speichert.


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



Reducal schrieb:


> .Wenn sie eine Anzeige erstatten


Was ich   bei diesen Anbietern für wenig wahrscheinlich halte...


----------



## Insider (7 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



Reducal schrieb:


> Wenn sie eine Anzeige erstatten ...





Captain Picard schrieb:


> Was ich   bei diesen Anbietern für wenig wahrscheinlich halte...


...dem ist nichts hinzu zu fügen!:sun:


----------



## Janov (7 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hey
Also ich habe einfach nichts getan ich habe die mahnung von 84 euro bekommen doch von diesem anwalt nichts gehört..... 
Ich will keine Rechtsberatung geben aber nachdem was mir passiert ist und vielen anderen ist es das beste [..........]
Und noch zu eurer "straftat" die falsche adresse anzugeben.... ohne richterlichen beschluss dürfen die gar keine ipadresse rausgeben und 2tens sagt mir mal wie man von diesen ich nehme mal an tausenden leuten die [........] sind man noch alle ip`s rausfinden will!! die brüder wären ja voll im stress......
Liebe Grüsse 
übrigens wenn es eine straftat wäre den falschen namen anzugeben sagst du (wenn du noch keine 18 bist----> dann besteht sowieso kein Vertrag) [.........]
Gruss Janov

_Teile wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

...und wenn Du selbst mal wieder urteilsfähig bist, überleg Dir mal, warum drei Poster mit zusammen 17000 postings hier etwas so völlig von Dir abweichendes von sich geben... (dies gilt nur für die Bewertung der _bewussten_ Angabe falscher Daten _im Wissen um eine bestehende Zahlungsverpflichtung_)


> Und noch zu eurer "straftat" die falsche adresse anzugeben.... ohne richterlichen beschluss dürfen die gar keine ipadresse rausgeben


 Ist eine Straftat also nur dann eine Straftat, wenn man sie auch nachweisen kann?


----------



## usta (7 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

ich habe habe ja noch die widerrufsbelehrung?! sollte ich sie nur per email und meiner email-addy losschicken?
kann ich damit nicht raus kommen und wie sie es schreiben, den entstanden wert zahlen?

habe auf der verbraucherschutzzenrale hh gelesen das ich auf keinen fall zahlen soll da sie mir ja auch nicht nachweisen können das ich es überhaupt war. schließlich kann bei wlan ja einiges schief gehen....


----------



## sascha (8 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



> ich habe habe ja noch die widerrufsbelehrung?! sollte ich sie nur per email und meiner email-addy losschicken?



Willst du uns hier auf den Arm nehmen? Wenn du bewusst eine Leistung in Anspruch nimmst, zahl gefälligst. Anderenfalls bleibt dir einfach durchzulesen, was hier schon zig-fach geschrieben wurde.


----------



## usta (8 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

ich will hier niemand auf den arm nehmen aber ich habe es echt nicht gesehen dass das geld kostet. im nachhinein ist es ja echt nicht zu übersehen...


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



usta schrieb:


> ich will hier niemand auf den arm nehmen aber ich habe es echt nicht gesehen dass das geld kostet. im nachhinein ist es ja echt nicht zu übersehen...


Ob der Preis deutlich genug erkennbar ist, wurde meines Wissens noch nicht gerichtlich geklärt [edit: im Gegensatz zu manchem Dialerfenster würde ich hier doch dazu neigen, dass der Preis relativ deutlich zu erknnen ist, es sei denn, Du hast das über ein Popup gekriegt]. Aber mehr als lesen kann man Dir hier echt nicht raten.
Geärgert habe ich persönlich mich über die Antwort hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=180671#post180671


> kann ich damit nicht raus kommen und wie sie es schreiben, den entstanden wert zahlen?


Wäre interessant, was die Brüder dazu sagen. Kulanz gehörte ja bisher eher weniger zu deren Markenzeichen.


----------



## usta (8 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

danke für die anregungen. werde jetzt wohl nix mehr als ignorieren machen. lasse es halt drauf ankommen. mal schauen....


----------



## Der Jurist (12 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2007/01/12/urteilskollektion-a-la-schmidtlein/

Nett von Law-blog.


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				lawblog schrieb:
			
		

> 6. Bewertung
> 
> Weder die veröffentlichten Urteile noch die Vollstreckungsbescheide lassen einen Rückschluss darauf zu, dass Gerichte die Forderungen der [.....]  GbR akzeptieren.


Das  erklärt, warum man nicht mit diesen "Erfolgen"  rumstrunzt. Sie würden sofort in der Luft zerrissen  werden. 
Sie stehen zwar auf der HP des Anwalts, aber um  besondere Publizität bemüht man sich nicht.


----------



## KatzenHai (13 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Einfach *[...]*, wenn man sich als "unabhängiges Organ der Rechtspflege" derart *[...]*
(und durchschaubar) vor den Karren eines Mandanten spannen lässt ...

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## A John (13 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Einfach *[...]*, wenn man sich als "unabhängiges Organ der Rechtspflege" derart *[...]*
> (und durchschaubar) vor den Karren eines Mandanten spannen lässt ...


Das der -wirtschaftlich- unabhängig ist, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. *[...]*

Gruß A. John

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert - bitte NUBs beachten! Wir müssen nicht andauernd Gegendarstellungen bearbeiten ... Teileditierung ging nicht, daher ganz gekürzt.]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## fischchenolli (14 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



Jahnsi schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Da surfe ich kürzlich im Internet, um einen Namen für unser bald kommendes Kind zu finden, lande auf der oben genannten Seite [vornamen-heute.com] und habe prompt ein 24 monatiges Abo am Hals, welches mich jährlich 84 Euro kosten soll. Wie ich jetzt gelesen habe, ist die Firma S[...] GbR bekannt für dubiose Internetgeschäfte. Leider muß ich mir den Leichtsinn vorwerfen lassen, die AGB'S nicht so gründlich gelesen zu haben, wie es wohl vonnöten gewesen wäre. Ich bin jedoch nach der Registrierung nie darauf hingewiesen worden, daß ich da auf ein kostenpflichtiges Abo hinsteuere, selbst bei der Zusendung der Zugangsdaten nicht. Nun kam nach Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist die Rechnung, und für mich der Schock.
> 
> ...



Hallo, bin auch auf einer  ...heute Seite gelandet. Obwohl ich vom Widerspruchsrecht gebrauch gemacht habe, habe ich heute schon eine Mahnung bekommen.
Der Witz ist , ich habe gar keinen Zugang zu der Seite, die Mail mit dem Aktivierungs Code habe ich gar nicht erhalten.


Du hast wenigstens die Zugangsdaten bekommen.
 Aber du hast Recht.
 Es ist kaum ersichtlich, das man einen Vertrag abschließt.
Im meinem Fall habe ich zwar entdeckt, das die 7,90-€ montl. im Vorraus zu zahlen sind. Ich bin überzeugt, das ich dann das Anmelde Prozedere P2P.heute.com abgebrochen habe. Aber die Daten hatten sie dann schon.
Aus meiner Sicht sind solche Verträge Sittenwidrig.
Ich werde mir noch Infos vom Verbraucherschutz holen ( mach das doch auch mal ).
Wie du da raus kommst weis ich leider auch nicht.
Vielleicht ist es aber ein kleiner Trost , das so etwas auch einem Mann geschieht, der kein Kind erwartet.  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/images/smilies/icon_biggrin.gif
:-D

Viel Glück

fischchenolli


----------



## dvill (15 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Der Fernsehtipp: ZDF-Morgenmagazin.


> Kostenfalle Internet
> Vorsicht bei scheinbaren Gratis-Angeboten
> 
> Dass nichtsahnende Menschen durch schöne Versprechungen getäuscht werden und einen Vertrag abschließen, von dem sie eigentlich gar nichts wissen, kannte man bisher vor allem von Haustürgeschäften und aufdringlichen Telefonwerbern. Doch gerissene Anbieter nutzen eine ähnliche Vorgehensweise zunehmend auch im Internet.


----------



## dvill (15 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Abgezockt im Internet

"Meine Adresse hätte ich nicht eingeben sollen"


----------



## sunflower82 (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo,
bin etwas überrascht, das es die Seiten immer noch gibt.Ich bin Anfang letzten Jahres auch auf Name-heute .com gekommen und hatte auch prompt das Abo am Hals.Hab mich damals an die Verbraucherschutzzentrale gewendet,mit denen ich dann ein Schreiben entwurfen habe mit Wiederruf und der Beschwerde, das die Seite einen in die Irre führt, weil es nicht sofort ersichtlich ist, das es sich um ein Abo handelt und sie mir zudem die AGB´s nicht nochmal schriftlich zugesandt haben.Der Brief ging dann als Einschreiben weg.Paar Tage später erhielt ich einen Brief von einem Anwalt mit sofortiger Zahlungs Aufforderung.Wurde mir unsicher und beriet mich nochmals mit der Verbraucherschutzzentrale, die mir wieder dazu rieten, nicht zubezahlen.Hab ich auch nicht getan und nichts mehr von den "netten Brüdern" gehört.Nur gelernt habe ich darraus, mir alles ganz genau durchzulesen.


----------



## Barbara (17 Januar 2007)

*Rechtsanwaltdrohung wegen routenplanung - heute, Hilfe*

Ich habe heute ein Schreiben von einem Rechtsanwalt bekommen, welcher behauptet, eine  [...] GbR zu vertritt. Hier geht es um einen angeblich gebuchten Dientleistungsvertrag für die Internetseite Routenplanung-heute.com - ich hätte diese Dienstleistung gebucht und die Rechnung nicht bezahlt (84 Euro). Hat irgendwer mit diesem Unternehmen Erfahrungen gemacht? ich habe gesehen, das imFebruar 2006 schon einmal die Diskussion über [...] GbR und eine Rechtsklage im Forum war. Wie ist das ausgegangen, was kann ich dagegen tun? Ich habe keine Internetdienstleistung gebucht!

Barbara

_[Namen entfernt. Bitte die Tastatur prüfen, das "!" prellt. (bh)]_


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: Rechtsanwaltdrohung wegen routenplanung - heute, Hilfe*



Barbara schrieb:


> Wie ist das ausgegangen, was kann ich dagegen tun? Ich habe keine Internetdienstleistung gebucht!


was du tun kannst:  darf ich nicht schreiben (Verbot der individuellen Rechtsberatung) 
was du tun  kannst:  den Thread von vorne lesen, es steht alles drin, was du wissen mußt und brauchst 
wer Lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



gmrico schrieb:


> besten dank für die links
> 
> 
> frage mich nur wie die brüder bei all dem stress, den sie durch klagen am hals haben müssen, immernoch briefe verschicken bzw inkassounternehmen beauftragen können :wall:


Dafür haben sie einen hirnlosen Computer. Es zahlen genug Leute, um das "Geschäft" am Laufen zu halten.

Wuschel


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Januar 2007)

*www.iqfight.de*

Hallo, ich habe auch kürzlich eine Mahnung von der Seite IQfight.de bekommen.
30 Euro plus Mahngebühr. Die verweisen auf ihrer Seite ganz unten auf die Kosten. Ich habe dies nicht gesehen, weil auch in der Anmeldung nirgens darauf hingewiesen wird, das dies was kostet. Ich habe allerdings nicht meine Richtige Adresse angegeben und war auch nicht an meinem privat PC. Nur meine korrekte E-mail habe ich angegeben. In der Mahnung  steht nun, dass diese [*  edit*] über meine IP meine privat Adresse ermittelt haben. Da frage ich mich wie das gehen soll, wenn ich die Anmeldung nicht von dem privat PC gemacht habe?

Zudem habe ich den Test nach der dritten! Frage abgebrochen, weil er mir zu blöd war, habe deshalb die Dienstleistung nicht voll in Anspruch genommen.

Dieses Unternehmen wirbt ja damit, dass man eine Urkunde o,ä. bekommt. 
Habe ich aber nie bekommen, weil ich erstens meine richtige Adrresse nicht angeben habe und zweizens den Test nicht gemacht habe!!

Was soll ich nun tun? Eigentlich können die mir soch nichts nachweisen oder ??

_rechtlich bedenkliches gelöscht _


----------



## Reducal (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: www.iqfight.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Zudem habe ich den Test nach der dritten! Frage abgebrochen, weil er mir zu blöd war, habe deshalb die Dienstleistung nicht voll in Anspruch genommen.


Dann ist das eine zivile Sache zwischen dir und dem Anbieter, wenn du mit seiner Leistung nicht zufrieden bist. Der Vertrag setzt mit der Anmeldung und spätestens mit der Annahme durch dich als Nutzer ein. Dabei ist es unerheblich, ob du die Leistung von dir aus abbrichst oder nicht. Das ist ähnlich einem Kinogang - wenn man vor Fini den Film verlässt, bekommt man sein Geld ja auch nicht wieder zurück. Nun bist du aber in der komfortablen Situation das Geld noch nicht bezahlt zu haben.....


----------



## Hans Der Driver (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Wie ist denn die Mahnung zu Dir gekommen, per Mail ?


----------



## MoneFö (3 Februar 2007)

*Hilfe Mahnung bekommen*

wir haben vor einigen Tagen eine email von P2P-heute.com bekommen.
angeblich haben wir deren dienste in anspruch genommen.
wir kennen beide so eine seite nicht.

haben die nicht aufgemacht.

einer bekannte ihr bruder hat heute auch eine email bekommen von 
A.&M S.  GbR

nun hab ich die email ignoriert, nun kam anwaltspost
von osnabrück (nicht unterschrieben, nur gedruckt unterschrieben)
von der firma S. seite w*w.P2P.heute.com
wir sollen 123 euro zahlen.

wenn wir nicht drauf waren melden, wenn sich es rausstellt das aber doch sollen wir mit strafrechtichen mitteln rechnen.

in einem familienforum stehen sie auf der [ edit] -liste.

was soll ich nun machen, bin total durch den wind.
wir kennen die seite nicht.

:unzufrieden:

_aus rechtlichen Gründen anonymisiert (siehe NUB) und unbewiesene Behauptung editiert, modaction _


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe Mahnung bekommen*



MoneFö schrieb:


> was soll ich nun machen,


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


----------



## diviana (12 März 2007)

*Abo bei www....-heute.com WICHTIG*

Hallo!

Ich habe mich im Januar 2006 bei vornamen-heute.com registriert. Dann ist nach einem Monat eine email gekommen, in dem ich aufgefordert wurde 84 Euro zu bezahlen. Ich habe sie ignoriert und nach zwei Wochen kam eine andere email mit Drohungen. Ihr wisst ja eh was die schreiben!  

In der Drohung ist unter anderem gestanden, dass sie meine IP Adresse (eigentlich war es die vom Proxy Server den ich damals verwendet habe ) haben und dass sie mich deshalb finden werden.  

Was ich gemacht habe:

NIX!!!! Ich habe mich weder per email abgemeldet, noch habe ich einen Anwalt bezahlt um mir zu helfen. Ich habe die Sache einfach vergessen. Geärgert habe ich mich schon, weil ich mir gedacht habe, dass ich blöd war aber das war nach einer Weile vorbei   .
Und es ist heute der 12.03.2007, Leute, und ich habe weder einen Cent bezahlt, noch ist es zu einem Prozess gekommen, noch sitze ich im Gefängis!!!! :roll: 


Diese Leute wollen uns nur [ edit] !!! Sie werden NIE Anklage erstatten, weil ihr Tun (ich rede jetzt von ****-heute.com) nicht legal ist und das wissen sie ganz genau. Bei einem Prozess hätten sie deshalb NIE eine Chance. Sie machen Geschäfte indem sie die Unwissenheit und Angst der Leute ausnutzen.

Eine IP-Adresse indentifizziert NIE einen Menschen!!!!!

Also, bitte beruhigt euch!!! 

[ edit ].

Liebe Grüße.

diviana


----------



## Immo (12 März 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com WICHTIG*



diviana schrieb:


> Eine IP-Adresse indentifizziert NIE einen Menschen!!!!!


ein aktueller Bericht 
http://www.wdr.de/tv/markt/20070312/b_4.phtml


> Internetabos: IP-Adresse kein Beweis


----------



## kleinC (15 März 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

hier meins



> Bei Zahlung bitte immer angeben
> 
> Kunden-Nr.    Rechnungs-Nr.
> P2P-1298441   *****                                                 14.03.2007
> ...


---------------------------------

wenn man mal aud die seiter der kanzlei geht sind da angebliche bescheide von staatsanwälten, richtern etc...kann ich mir aber nich vorstellen. man möchte fast meinen die kanzlei hat nur diesen einen kunden denn es geht auf der seite nur um die firma p2p-heute


----------



## Reducal (15 März 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

p2p-heute ist keine Firma sondern eines von vielen Projekten der Büttelborner Firma - siehe Zahlungserinnerung. UNd was den Anwalt betrifft, so mache dir um den keine Sorgen. Besser einen guten Mandanten als gar keinen!


----------



## Werkselfe (16 März 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hatte mich damals schon an Euch gewendet nachdem ich die 1. "Rate" bezahlt hatte... ich dachte das Thema wäre damit durch doch leider habe ich heute eine 2. Rechnung bekommen.



> bezugnehmend auf Ihre Anmeldung im vergangenen Jahr stellen
> wir Ihnen nachfolgende Beträge für das 2. Jahr in Rechnung:
> 
> Leistung: Jahreszugang zu vornamen-heute.com
> ...




Meine Kündigung haben die weder Bestätigt noch sonst etwas... ich werde wohl nicht übeweisen - was meint Ihr???

*[Virenscanner: Kontodaten entfernt]*


----------



## Reducal (16 März 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



Werkselfe schrieb:


> > bezugnehmend auf Ihre Anmeldung im vergangenen Jahr stellen
> > wir Ihnen nachfolgende Beträge für das 2. Jahr in Rechnung: ...


Das werden jetzt viele bekommen. Es war ein 2-Jahres-Vertrag, der da eingesetzt hatte. Aber, in deinem Fall lohnt sich dies hier zu lesen: http://www.computerbetrug.de/newsanzeige.php?id=060330_01, da es sich dabei wohl noch um das alte, sehr umstrittene Layout gehandelt haben könnte, das mMn keine gerichtlichen Prüfung stand gehalten hätte.


----------



## leverdusoleil (18 März 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mit großem Interesse dieses Forum durchgelesen. Schade, dass kein konkreter Rat gegeben werden darf. Aber verständlich.

Ich habe mich im letzten März auf vornamen-heute.com angemeldet. Und damals war definitiv noch das alte Layout mit dem Gratis-Angebot, auf das auch ich reingefallen bin wegen meiner Faulheit, die AGB's gründlich durchzulesen. Aber ich verlies mich dummerweise wirklich auf das große GRATIS. 

Ca. 1. Monat später kam die Rechnung per Mail. Ich war total sauer, weil die 14 Tage Widerrufsrecht schon vorbei waren und ich hab eine Mail geschrieben, in der ich nicht grade nett meine Meinung über diese [.......] Handlungsweise kundgetan habe. Keine Reaktion von denen! Einen weiteren Monat später kam die Mahnung, in der auf meine Mail keinerlei Bezug genommen wurde. Es hieß, ich hätte nicht reagiert und nicht gezahlt. Ihr kennt das ja. Die übliche Drohung. Und ich war so dumm, zu zahlen. Ich hab dann gleich noch meine Kündigung geschrieben. Aber auch darauf keine Reaktion.

Heute ging mir mal wieder durch den Kopf, dass es ja bald zu einer weiteren Rechnung kommen könnte. Ich habe mir die Seite heute nochmal geladen ... und was soll ich sagen??? Jetzt sieht die Seite so aus, wie ich sie mir damals gewünscht hätte. Mit diesem Layout hätte ich mich nie dort angemeldet.

Kurz und gut: Nach all dem, was ich hier gelesen habe, werde ich auf die zweite Rechnung, die wohl bald kommen wird, nicht reagieren und auch nicht zahlen. Ich sehe es nicht ein, noch mehr Geld für nichts und wieder nichts rauszuhauen. Und dann werde ich einfach mal hoffen, dass ich es nicht nötig haben werde, doch noch einen Anwalt dafür einzuschalten, um aus dieser unangenehmen Geschichte rauszukommen.

Danke für alle eure Erfahrungsberichte. Ohne Internet-Foren würde man doch einiges Wissen niemals bekommen.

Ciao. Andrea

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## rosalie (19 März 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Auch von mir ein trauriges Hallo, 
hast du die "2.Rate" bezahlt? Ich bin auch von der 2. Rate betroffen, will aber nicht mehr mitmachen. Hab mich leider bei der ersten Zahlung einschüchtern lassen von deren Drohungen und gezahlt. Hast du reagiert oder einfach ignoriert? Was ist passiert? 




Werkselfe schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich hatte mich damals schon an Euch gewendet nachdem ich die 1. "Rate" bezahlt hatte... ich dachte das Thema wäre damit durch doch leider habe ich heute eine 2. Rechnung bekommen.
> 
> ...


----------



## leverdusoleil (20 März 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo 

Ich habe die 2. Rechnung noch nicht bekommen, aber ich weiß, dass es von der Zeit her bald soweit ist. Ich hab mit meinem Freund drüber gesprochen und er wird mir helfen, so gut er kann. Ich ärgere mich halt, weil ich nicht auf ihn gehört habe. Er hat bei der ersten Zahlung scho gesagt, ich soll es nicht tun. Die könnten mir nix, weil der Vertrag nicht gültig wäre. Naja. Ich hab gezahlt. Und jetzt muss ich schauen, wie ich um die 2. Zahlung komme. Geld kriegen DIE von mir jedenfalls nicht mehr, die [...] :fg2: 

Ich halte dich auf dem Laufenden, ob und wann was von denen kommt und was ich für Schritte dagegen einleite. Vielleicht werde ich auch gar nicht drauf reagieren. Ich weiß noch nicht. Aber wenn die mich wieder nerven sollten, werde ich vielleicht auch mal zum Verbraucherschutz gehen. Verkehrt scheint das nie zu sein.

Sei ganz lieb gegrüßt...
leverdusoleil

_[Ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (20 März 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

OK, du hast beszahlt, obwohl du damals von einem ordentlichen Vertrag nicht überzeugt warst. Wenn die Laufzeit nun noch um ein weiteres Jahr weiter geht, warum sollte der Vertrag nun wirksam geworden sein, was eine Zahlung der 2. Rate rechtfertigt? :wall:


----------



## leverdusoleil (20 März 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

ich habe grad noch bissel geforscht und jetzt einen Brief aufgesetzt, um mich abzusichern. Denn wenn man gezahlt hat, hat man laut Aussage einiger Internetbeiträge den Vertrag letztendlich doch anerkannt. Darauf hin habe ich nach einem anderen Ausweg gesucht und vielleicht einen gefunden, die sogenannte 1-Jahres-Klausel. Hier der Brief, denn ich an die besagten Leute geschrieben habe... hab da auch das Gesetz mit angeführt.




> Anfechtung des durch Täuschung und Betrug ihrerseits geschlossenen ungültigen Vertrages
> 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht, ob das wirklich was bringt. Aber wenn ich jetzt bis zur nächsten Rechnung warte, ist das Jahr vorbei und mir entgeht auch noch diese letzte Möglichkeit, dort wieder rauszukommen. Halte euch auf dem laufenden, obs was genützt hat. Kann aber auch gut möglich sein bei denen ihren Geschäftspraktiken, dass sie mir trotzdem ne Rechnung schicken. Aber aufgrund dieses Gesetzes denke ich doch, dass ich ne Chance habe, wenn ich dann zum Anwalt gehe oder beim Verbraucherschutz Hilfe suche. Mal schaun. Wird echt spannend.


----------



## cocktail (20 März 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo liebe "Leidensgenossen"!
Ich bin leider auch ein solcher Geschädigter der vornamen-heute.com S. -Brüder! Ich habe gestern vor einem Jahr dieses Häkchens gesetzt. Habe dann unter Vorbehalt 84 EURO bezahlt. Gestern kam die 2. Rechnung. Heute habe ich es meinem Anwalt gegeben. Mein Rechtsschutz bezahlt den Anwalt.
Eine Frage jetzt an Alle:
Sollten wir eine Gemeinschaftsklage wegen Erpressung gegen die S. -Brüder einleiten?


----------



## Captain Picard (20 März 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



cocktail schrieb:


> Eine Frage jetzt an Alle:
> Sollten wir eine Gemeinschaftsklage wegen E....  gegen die S. -Brüder einleiten?


schrei hier nicht so rum, eine kleinere  Schriftgröße tut´s auch 

eine "Gemeinschaftklage"  hatten wir noch nicht, falls Sammelklage  gemeint ist:  
die  gibt es nicht in Deutschland 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882
falls Strafrecht gemeint ist, du bewegst  dich auf verdammt dünnem Eis


----------



## Unregistriert (21 März 2007)

*Häkchen rein bei AGB*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ein Einzelurteil, ein kleines Licht am Ende des Tunnels, gesetzt durch eine Richterin! Ermutigung für viele ihren Weg weiter zu gehen!
> 
> 
> Das Recht ist flexibel!



Ich hätte  auch mal  eine Frage. Ich wollte bei Gedichte-server.com und bei Gedichte-heute mal nach  schauen was sie für Gedichte haben. Gleich als die Seite auf ging mußte man sich als E - Mail anmelden . Unten stand Gedichte Archiv. Als ich da drauf wollte ging es nicht weiter , ohne auf das AGB zu klicken. Und das in beiden Fällen. Ich übersah leider das klein gedruckte daneben. Von Gedichte- Server.com bekam  ich Kennwort und  PW  zugesandt. Vom anderen  Gedichte Anbieter nichts dergleichen. Ich war höchstens 3  x auf der Seite , und habe mir 2 x ein Gedicht kopiert. Ich löschte das ganze , weil es für mich zu blööd erschien die Seite zu nutzen. Vom Gedichte heute weiß ich nichts. Und trotzdem sind meine Daten bei denen. Auf einmal kamen per E- Mail im Yahoo  Zahlungsanweisungen. Ich klickte sie weg , mit meiner Meinung ich bezahle nichts was ich nicht nütze.
Auf einmal kam nach ca. 3x eine Mahnung ins Haus. Ich rief da an und man sagte mir das sei eine 1 x Zahlung und der Vertrag würde am 8. April automatisch enden. Wers  glaubt. Bei Gedichte - heute kam gleich eine Mahnung vom Rechtsanwalt ins Haus . Mit einer Aufforderung von 123  Euro.
Ich rief dort an . weil ich dachte das wäre daselbe. Die Dame meinte nein sie wären was anderes. Also  ich weiß zu 1000 % daß ich nur 1x Zugangsdaten zum einloggen erhalten habe. Und das von Gedichte -server.com. Bei  Server com hatte ich im Januar  das gemacht  ,  das andere angeblich auch. Bei dem Rechtsanwalt ist meine IP  Nr. mit drauf. Was raten Sie mir`???  Danke im voraus

_Beitrag in den passenden Thread verschoben. Für weitere Diskussionen bitte anmelden. MOD/BR_


----------



## rosalie (21 März 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ich danke Euch für die Antworten. Ich werde mich heute mit jemandem zusammen setzen, der bei der Polizei arbeitet. Habe auch einen Anwalt angeschrieben, aber er hat noch nicht geantwortet. Muss ja erst einmal wissen, was für Kosten auf mich zukommen. Ich werde Euch berichten, was heute bei dem Gespräch rausgekommen ist ( wenn ihr es lesen wollt). Das Schreiben von leverdusoleil nehme ich mit, ich hoffe, alles wird gut ausgehen. Gestern hat mir meine Tochter gebeichtet, dass auch sie so ein Schreiben bekommen hat. Sie wusste zwar von nichts, hat aber aus Angst bezahlt, weil in dem Schreiben was von einem Inkassobüro stand. Das Geld ist futsch. Dabei hat sie noch nicht einmal einen PC. Oh man!! 





leverdusoleil schrieb:


> ich habe grad noch bissel geforscht und jetzt einen Brief aufgesetzt, um mich abzusichern. Denn wenn man gezahlt hat, hat man laut Aussage einiger Internetbeiträge den Vertrag letztendlich doch anerkannt. Darauf hin habe ich nach einem anderen Ausweg gesucht und vielleicht einen gefunden, die sogenannte 1-Jahres-Klausel. Hier der Brief, denn ich an die besagten Leute geschrieben habe... hab da auch das Gesetz mit angeführt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## leverdusoleil (21 März 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hab vorhin eine Mail von den "liebenswerten" Brüdern bekommen.



> Sehr geehrte(r) Kund(e)in,
> 
> Informationen hierzu erhalten Sie auf unserer Homepage vornamen-heute.com
> unter AGBs und Kundeninfos.
> ...


Mehr schreiben die nicht dazu. ich hab geantwortet:


> Sehr geehrte Herren,
> 
> die Angaben auf Ihrer Internetseite interessieren mich nicht, da Ihre Seite damals, als ich mich dort angemeldet habe, noch ganz anders aussah. Damals warben Sie noch mit GRATIS-Zugang. So wie die Seite jetzt gestaltet ist, würde ich mich niemals bei Ihnen anmelden. Aber Sie mussten sie ja nun endlich so gestalten, da die Gerichte Ihnen diese Auflage gemacht haben. Für mich ist ihr Fax gegenstandslos, da ich mit Ihnen in keinem gültigen Vertragsverhältnis stehe. Jede Verbraucherzentrale und jeder anständige Anwalt sagen das. Und das ist für mich gültig. Sie haben mich betrogen und bedroht. Dadurch ist der Vertrag ungültig. Mein Fax und Einschreiben von gestern sind weiterhin gültig und ich werde sie nicht zurücknehmen. Wie gesagt: Mein Anwalt wird sich nötigenfalls gern um diese Angelegenheit kümmern.
> 
> ...





Sicher, ich hab möglichweise übertrieben und vielleicht würden einige Anwälte und Richter was ganz anderes sagen :-D  Aber ich bin auf Prass und bräuchte mal wieder einen Sandsack zum schlagen:wall: 

Wenn die Rechnung Anfang April trotzdem kommen sollte, geh ich wirklich zum Anwalt. Jetzt will ich das noch nicht, da ich wenn möglich, keine weiteren Kosten haben möchte. auch nicht fürn Anwalt. Na mal schauen.


----------



## leverdusoleil (21 März 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Danke an technofreak. Jetzt hab ich doch glatt vergessen, meinen Namen wegzulöschen :-D  aber gut dass es euch admins gibt


----------



## leverdusoleil (21 März 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Diese Mail hab ich grad bekommen. Das heißt, die werden mir dieses Jahr noch ne Rechnung schicken. Ich warte jetzt noch auf Rosalias nächste Meldungen und dann gehe ich wohl auch zum Anwalt. Die wollen tatsächliches dieses Jahr noch Geld von mir!!!! :wall:  [........] gibts ... 


Sehr geehrte Frau .....,

wir bestätigen die fristgerechte Kündigung Ihres Vertrags zum 06.03.2008.
Ihre persönlichen Daten werden danach automatisch aus unserem
System gelöscht und Ihnen entstehen keine weiteren Kosten mehr.

Kunden-Nr.: VOR-xxxxxxx


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr vornamen-heute.com - Team

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Captain Picard (21 März 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



leverdusoleil schrieb:


> Ich warte jetzt noch auf Rosalias nächste Meldungen und dann gehe ich wohl auch zum Anwalt.


Warum, was soll der machen?  Man will etwas  von dir. Warum willst du in "Vorleistung" gehen? 
Wer was von mir wollte, müßte das beweisen.  Vorher mach ich gar nichts. 
(Ich hab das Problem nicht, das ist meine grundsätzliche Einstellung)


----------



## leverdusoleil (21 März 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

mein Problem ist ja, dass ich letztes Jahr gezahlt habe. und laut irgendsoeinem Gesetz ist dadurch ein Vertrag zustande gekommen, weil ich mit der Zahlung den Vertrag anerkannt habe. Aber da der Vertrag widerum durch [.........] zustande kam, ist er vielleicht widerum nicht zustande gekommen. Ich weiß halt nicht genau, wie die Rechtslage in meinem Fall ist :cry:

_Teil wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (21 März 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Dazu hatte ich > HIER < meinen Gedankengang schon mal dargelegt. Es stellt sich in der Tat die Frage, ob die Annahme eines womöglich unwirksamen Vertrages nicht auch nachträglich angefochten werden kann. 

Dass man sein Geld nicht wieder sieht, dürfte ohne Gericht kaum bezweifelt werden können. Dass man aber dann noch eine weitere Rate berappen muss, weil der Gesetzgeber das womöglich so definiert hat, halte ich für unrichtig. Was ist denn mit den vermeintlichen Verträgen, die sich immer wieder um eine gewisse Laufzeit verlängern?

Ein kleines Schmankerl zur Überlegung hätte ich dazu noch, nämlich "_das Hineintreiben in einen unwirksamen Vertrag_" - das ist schlicht Betrug!


----------



## leverdusoleil (21 März 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Diesen Beitrag von dir hab ich auch gelesen. Aber daraufhin hab ich nochmal nachgeforscht. Finde die Seite grad nicht, aber da schreibt jemand, der sich mit Gesetzen echt auskennt (ist so ne Fach-Seite), dass man nach Bezahlen den Vertrag eingegangen ist, auch wenn er vorher nicht gültig war. Und damit hätte dir Firma vorm Gesetz ein Recht auf ihr Geld.
Was das andere betrifft, dass man hineingetrieben wird in den Vertrag, das sehe ich auch so wie du. Nur das muss man doch auch erst beweisen können, oder? Dass die Firma vorbelastet ist, was das Gesetz betrifft, kommt mir da vielleicht noch zugute.
Naja, jetzt werd ich erstmal auf die Rechnung warten, die sicher Anfang April kommt und dann seh ich weiter. Vielleicht hat sich bis dahin ja noch jemand gmeldet, der die 2. Rate nicht gezahlt hat und nen guten Tip hat, wie er damit umgegangen ist. Ich hoffe es sehr!!!


----------



## leverdusoleil (22 März 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ich hab noch einen Link gefunden, der mir wieder bissel mehr Mut gemacht hat. Hab auch noch mal ein Schreiben formuliert, das ich heute rausschicke. Definitiv das letzte und dann werde ich auch erstmal auf Ignoranz schalten, wie die Anwältin das schreibt.

http://www.frag-einen-anwalt.de/hausaufgaben-heute__f23701.html


----------



## rosalie (22 März 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Genauso wurde mir bei meinem ersten Gespräch der Rat gegeben. Auf die Mails von den [ edit] erst einmal nicht antworten. Ich soll alles aufschreiben, wei es zu dem [ edit ]kam (besser gesagt wie die uns reingelegt haben und immer noch tun) und der wird an die Staatsanwaltschaft geschickt. Zeitgleich soll ich DIE bei der Polizei anzeigen (wird sicher nicht viel bringen, da ja schon so viele Anzeigen laufen und DIE immer noch [ edit]  können). Na mal sehen. 
Bis bald  
Kopf hoch, wir schaffen das!!



leverdusoleil schrieb:


> Ich hab noch einen Link gefunden, der mir wieder bissel mehr Mut gemacht hat. Hab auch noch mal ein Schreiben formuliert, das ich heute rausschicke. Definitiv das letzte und dann werde ich auch erstmal auf Ignoranz schalten, wie die Anwältin das schreibt.
> 
> http://www.frag-einen-anwalt.de/hausaufgaben-heute__f23701.html


----------



## webwatcher (22 März 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



rosalie schrieb:


> und der wird an die Staatsanwaltschaft geschickt. Zeitgleich soll ich DIE bei der Polizei anzeigen (wird sicher nicht viel bringen, da ja schon so viele Anzeigen laufen und DIE immer noch [edit]  können). !


Auch wenn es euch schwerfällt und ich eure verständliche Verärgerung 
verstehe, ihr müßt endlich kapieren, was der Unterschied zwischen  
Strafrecht und Zivilrecht ist. 


sascha schrieb:


> Und was soll das genau bringen? Ihr müsst mal kapieren, dass man Straf- und Zivilrecht trennen muss. Heißt: Es kann durchaus passieren, dass Internetangebote strafrechtlich nicht zu beanstanden sind, aber zivilrechtlich einfach kein Zahlungsanspruch besteht.


----------



## rosalie (22 März 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Auch wenn es euch schwerfällt und ich eure verständliche Verärgerung
> verstehe, ihr müßt endlich kapieren, was der Unterschied zwischen
> Strafrecht und Zivilrecht ist.



Und das heisst? Kann ich mir das Schreiben an die Staatsanwaltschaft sparen? Ich hatte mit sowas noch nie zu tun, hab also keinerlei Erfahrungen damit. Was kann man tun? Man kann doch DENEN nicht das Geld in den Rachen werfen? :wall: 
Strafrechtlich....Zivilrechtlich....mir brummt der Schädel


----------



## Penelope Poe (22 März 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Rosalie, so schwer ist das nicht:  Wenn jemand von dir Geld will und versucht es auf dem Gerichtsweg zu bekommen - dann muss er das zivilrechtlich machen. Wenn du jemanden bei der Polizei anzeigst - wegen z. B. Betrug, Wucher o.ä. dann wird der strafrechtlich verfolgt. Wenn eine Firma dann z. B. im Ausland sitzt, ist das eine schwierige Sache - wobei auch Betrug nachzuweisen immer eine heikle Sache ist. Wenn man jemanden aber strafrechtlich nicht in die Pfanne hauen kann, heißt dass noch lange nicht, dass er zivilrechtlich seine Forderungen an dich geltend machen kann. 
Ob du jemanden anzeigst oder nicht - das ist dir überlassen hat aber mit der zivilrechtlichen Forderung erstmal nix zu tun. 
Ich hoffe ich habs richtig erklärt. Lass dich nicht bange machen, wir sitzen hier (fast) alle irgendwie im gleichen Boot


----------



## webwatcher (22 März 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



rosalie schrieb:


> Und das heisst? Kann ich mir das Schreiben an die Staatsanwaltschaft sparen?


Der Staatsanwalt wird dir  weder helfen, die Forderungen abzuwehren, noch 
denjenigen, die verängstigt gezahlt haben, ihr Geld wiederzukriegen. 
Entweder man steht es selber durch ( mit den Informationen, die im Forum stehen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935 )

oder mal holt sich Hilfe von einer Verbraucherzentrale oder einem  Anwalt 

das Rechtsberatungsgesetz verbietet  nun mal direkte Ratschläge.


Penelope Poe schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich habs richtig erklärt. Lass dich nicht bange machen, wir sitzen hier (fast) alle irgendwie im gleichen Boot


ja und  ja


----------



## Lernender (22 März 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Auch wenn es euch schwerfällt und ich eure verständliche Verärgerung
> verstehe, ihr müßt endlich kapieren, was der Unterschied zwischen
> Strafrecht und Zivilrecht ist.


DANKE. So langsam verstehe ich den Unterschied zwischen Strafrecht und Zivilrecht. Dem Laien fehlen oft die Grundvoraussetzungen.
Ich erhielt folgendes Schreiben von der Verbraucherschutzzentrale:



> Sehr geehrter Verbraucher,
> 
> sehr geehrte Verbraucherin,
> 
> ...


_
Namen aus rechtlichen Gründen gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## kimey02 (23 März 2007)

*Songtexte-heute.com*

Hallo,  mich hat es letztes Jahr erwischt.
Auf der Seite songtexte*.com.
Eingeschüchtert und nichts ahnend von der ersten ziemlich bedrohlichen Mail, habe ich bezahlt, schön blöd.

Nun bekam ich die 2. Rechnung, für folge Jahr auch eine sehr nette Mail :




> bezugnehmend auf Ihre Anmeldung im vergangenen Jahr stellen
> wir Ihnen nachfolgende Beträge für das 2. Jahr in Rechnung:
> 
> Leistung: Jahreszugang zu w*w.songtexte-heute.com[
> ...



Habe schon in vielen Beiträgen gelesen, das man gar nicht auf die Mail reagieren soll und sich die ganze sache dann meist von selbst erledigt, nun habe ich aber bereits einmal bezahlt und somit doch wohl die Vorderungen einmal anerkannt.

Was sagt ihr, bezahlen oder nicht, ich bin zeimlich verunsichert.
Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.
Ach ja, und nein, ich bin nicht mninderjährig, war aber trotzdem blöd

Liebe Grüße Kirsten

_Namen aus rechtlichen Gründen deaktiviert. Diverse Daten gelöscht. MOD/BR_


----------



## sascha (23 März 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



> Auf der Seite songtexte*.com.
> Eingeschüchtert und nichts ahnend von der ersten ziemlich bedrohlichen Mail, habe ich bezahlt, schön blöd.



Ein Kollege von mir, ebenfalls Redakteur bei einer großen deutschen Tageszeitung, hat sich vor einem Jahr ebenfalls auf der Seite songtexte-heute.com angemeldet - weil er übersah, dass diese angeblich kostenpflichtig sei. Als damals die Rechnung kam, hat er sich *nicht *einschüchtern lassen und die Zahlung verweigert. Wohl wissend, dass ihn ein Rechtsstreit selbst bei Unterliegen höchstens 300 bis 400 Euro kosten würde. Er hat sich stattdessen schriftlich "kampfbereit" erklärt und seine Anwälte in Marschbereitschaft versetzt. Die Reaktion der Rechnungssteller war: null. Bis heute hat er nichts mehr von denen gehört.

Der Kollege hat daraus geschlossen, dass die ganz genau wissen, mit wem sie sich anlegen können und mit wem nicht. Wer sich einschüchtern lässt, wird gejagt und weiter unter Druck gesetzt. Alle anderen werden ohne großes Aufhebens ausgebucht. Man will ja kein Exempel statuieren durch einen verlorenen Prozess.



> Was sagt ihr, bezahlen oder nicht, ich bin zeimlich verunsichert.



Wir sagen gar nichts, weil Rechtsberatung für uns verboten ist. Andere dürfen dir mehr sagen - und tun es auch.


----------



## Lernender (24 März 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

DANKE für die guten Tipps. Letztes Jahr hielt ich dem Druck nicht stand (ich kannte dieses Forum nicht) und bezahlte. Das habe ich ein ganzes Jahr bereut. Dieses Mal wandte ich mich an den Verbraucherschutz um Hilfe und werde nicht bezahlen. 

Ich finde keine passende Ruprik für meine Frage: 

Heute Nacht gegen 23 Uhr bekam ich einen Anruf von der Nummer 08004141 mit dem Hinweis, dass ich einen kostenpflichtigen Anruf von einem Handy übernehmen soll. Ich legte sofort auf. 
Meine Frage: Ist das eine neue Masche?? Ich bekam noch nie vorher einen "RR-Anruf". Kann und soll ich was unternehmen?


----------



## jupp11 (24 März 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



Lernender schrieb:


> Meine Frage: Ist das eine neue Masche??


Denke nicht, das ist eher eine  alte Masche, die aber nicht damit zusammenhängen dürfte.
Googeln mit 08004141  bringt jede Menge Treffer u.A hier im Forum
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=34479

Es handelt handelt sich um sogenannte R-Gespräche, bei denen der Anrufer bei Annahme 
unverschämt hohe Telefongebühren zahlt. 
der Anrufer selber hat finanziell nichts davon, außer ggf. Telefonterror zu veranstalten


----------



## dvill (24 März 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



jupp11 schrieb:


> der Anrufer selber hat finanziell nichts davon


Theoretisch ist das so ...


----------



## Lernender (24 März 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Denke nicht, das ist eher eine  alte Masche, die aber nicht damit zusammenhängen dürfte.
> Googeln mit 08004141  bringt jede Menge Treffer u.A hier im Forum
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=34479
> 
> ...


DANKE für die beruhigende Antwort. Ich habe mir die angegebene Forumseite durchgelesen, einige Male geschmunzelt und gelernt, dass ich mir noch die Information über den Namen des Anrufers hätte geben lassen dürfen, ohne zur Kasse gebeten zu werden.


----------



## jupp11 (24 März 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



dvill schrieb:


> Theoretisch ist das so ...


Das würde aber schon einiges Aufsehen erregen, wenn nachgewiesen werden könnte,
 dass   Außenstehende   an den Erlösen partizipieren könnten...
Das müßte dann doch die BNetzA interessieren. Wäre da vorsichtig mit Spekulationen.  

http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2006/kw27/s22208.html
http://www.r-call-by-call.de/08004141/agb.php


----------



## dvill (24 März 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Das würde aber schon einiges Aufsehen erregen, wenn nachgewiesen werden könnte,
> dass   Außenstehende   an den Erlösen partizipieren könnten...


Gegen Werbekostenzuschüsse hat niemand etwas einzuwenden.


----------



## jupp11 (24 März 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Seh den Zusammenhang nicht. Was haben illegale 01805 Dialer  mit 0800 R-call zu tun?  
außerdem  wird das m.E  etwas OT


----------



## SteDanie (25 März 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Servuzz,
tja hier ein weiteres Opfer von unseren seriösen Brüdern. Auch ich habe im letzten Jahr das Abo für Vornamen abgeschlossen.:unzufrieden:  Sehr nützlich war es, wenn man bedenkt das ich studiere, eh nie Kohle habe. Aber hauptsache nen Abo für Vornamen:wall: . Muss zugeben, ich habe mich auch einschüchtern lassen von den vielen Drohemails und habe gezahlt. Heute kam die die zweite Zahlungsaufforderung für's 2.Jahr! Leider hab ich auch heute erst dieses Forum entdeckt. Ein ganzes Jahr hab ich mich schwarz geärgert und dachte nur mir geht es so.Nur was jetzt tun? Einfach nicht zahlen? Das Problem dabei ist ja, dass ich so gut wie nix mehr schriftliches habe vom letzten Jahr (emails von den Brüdern etc die ich vielleicht noch gebrauchen könnte). Meint ihr man ich soll einfach zum Rechtsanwalt? Nur sagt der mir nicht dann auch, das ich ja schonmal gezahlt habe und mich somit zur 2. Zahlung verpflichtet habe?
Toll fand ich ja auch den Satz



> Durch das Bezahlen der Rechnung für das letzte Jahr ohne Einwendung haben Sie
> die Forderung anerkannt und sind zur Zahlung des Rechnungsbetrages für
> das 2. Vertragsjahr verpflichtet (vgl. Entscheidung des Amtsgerichts
> Düsseldorf, veröffentlicht in der "Neuen Juristischen Wochenschrift",
> Rechtsprechungsreport aus dem Jahre 1998, Seite 376).



ohne Einwendungen, dass ich nicht lache.
Also falls jemand im selben Boot sitzt wie ich, wäre es nett nen paar Tips zu bekommen, wie man die Sache jetzt weiter behandelt.


----------



## rolf76 (25 März 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



leverdusoleil schrieb:


> Finde die Seite grad nicht, aber da schreibt jemand, der sich mit Gesetzen echt auskennt (ist so ne Fach-Seite), dass man nach Bezahlen den Vertrag eingegangen ist, auch wenn er vorher nicht gültig war. Und damit hätte dir Firma vorm Gesetz ein Recht auf ihr Geld.



Das stimmt nicht. Ein unwirksamer Vertrag wird nicht dadurch wirksam, dass man trotz Unwirksamkeit seine Gegenleistung erbringt. In solchen Fällen leistet man ohne Rechtspflicht/ohne Rechtsgrund und kann sein Geld zurückverlangen. Eine Ausnahme gilt nur dann, wenn man trotz Kenntnis der Nichtschuld zahlt.


----------



## SteDanie (27 März 2007)

*AW: Songtexte-heute.com*



kimey02 schrieb:


> Hallo,  mich hat es letztes Jahr erwischt.
> Auf der Seite songtexte*.com.
> Eingeschüchtert und nichts ahnend von der ersten ziemlich bedrohlichen Mail, habe ich bezahlt, schön blöd.
> Nun bekam ich die 2. Rechnung, für folge Jahr auch eine sehr nette Mail :
> ...


Servuzz,
Mir ging es genauso wie dir. Hab beim ersten mal bezahlt. Vor nen paar Tagen hab ich dann die zweite Aufforderung zu zahlen bekommen, für das 2.Jahr. Mit der Rechnung bin ich zu einem Anwalt. Der schickt jetzt erstmal nen Brief an die Gebrüder S. , in dem er denen erklärt das ich keine weiteren Zahlungen tätigen werde. Auch wenn ich schon einmal die ersten 84 € bezahlt habe, ist das noch lange keine Anerkennung des Vertrags. Dieser war ja von Anfang an nichtig. Das ich mich damit abfinden muss, dass ich die ersten 84 € nie wieder sehe, ist eigentlich klar. 
Ich kann dir also nur den Tipp geben, sitz das nicht aus, damit hast du nur unnötigen Ärger. Geh zu nem Rechtsanwalt, der wird das regeln. Meiner meinte, dass die wohl kaum auf ne Klage aus sind, noch auf ein Gerichtsverfahren. Da verzichten die lieber auf die weiteren 84 €, als die Gefahr zu laufen ihre Machenschaften werden vor Gericht verhandelt.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## rolf76 (27 März 2007)

*AW: Songtexte-heute.com*



SteDanie schrieb:


> Geh zu nem Rechtsanwalt, der wird das regeln. Meiner meinte, dass die wohl kaum auf ne Klage aus sind, noch auf ein Gerichtsverfahren.



Angesichts der Fülle der hier im Forum gegebenen Hinweise auf Informationsquellen und Musterschreiben kann man solche Angelegenheiten aus Kostengründen natürlich auch ohne Anwalt regeln.


----------



## Lernender (29 März 2007)

*AW: Songtexte-heute.com*



rolf76 schrieb:


> Angesichts der Fülle der hier im Forum gegebenen Hinweise auf Informationsquellen und Musterschreiben kann man solche Angelegenheiten aus Kostengründen natürlich auch ohne Anwalt regeln.


Diese Seite ist sehr interessant:
http://www.vis.bayern.de/recht/handel/vertragsarten/abo-fallen.htm


----------



## cricket (29 März 2007)

*www.sogtexte-heute.com*

Achtung Achtung Leute!!!
Vielen Dank für diese Seite.............auch ich bin reingefallen.:wall: 
Habe heute eine Rechnung von songtexte-heute per Mail bekommen und war total erschrocken.Wenn ich dieses Forum nicht gefunden hätte............wäre ich jetzt auch um 84€ leichter.Ich sitze das jetzt auch aus.
Habe trodz Rechnung per Mail Widerspruch eingelegt.:-D 
Per Einschreiben gehts Morgen weiter.


----------



## Latinachica79 (3 April 2007)

*AW: oha*



Anonymous schrieb:


> Also Leute mein problem ist folgendes ich habe sehr viel streß mit meinen eltern und mich halt mal bei w*w.sms-heute.de angemeldet... Ich habe daraufhin eine email bekommen mit folgendem Inhalt:


Hallo!
als gelernte Rechtsanwaltsfachangestellte kann ich dich erst einmal beruhigen, es wird nix passieren. Als erstes gehst du in einen Zeitungsladen und kaufst die neue Ausgabe von PC go, dort steht diese Woche ein Bericht von diesen Brüdern drin, wie sie [.......]. Es handelt sich hier um die Version für 1,99 €! Dann gehst du zu Deinen Eltern und erzählst ihnen, was Sache ist. Ehrlich. Warum, du es getan hast, es ist sogar für mich nachvollziehbar. Dann zeigst du ihnen den Bericht. Der ist im vorderen Teil 14 oder 15. Seite. Du findest ihn garantiert!  [........] (Sorry die Frage ob du volljährig bist, aber auch das ist entscheidend! Siehe Beitrag!) Auch mir ist das passiert, vor einem Jahr...da war es noch nicht so bekannt. Aber bei mir liegen die Umstände noch breiter auseinander. War im Internetcafe mit meinem Lappy, dort hat wohl jemand meine Daten ausspioniert. Habe auch eine Mail bekommen, mit dem selben Worten wie du sie erhalten hast. Habe dann aber gleich einen Widerspruch zurückgeschrieben und wohlweislich meinen Widerspruch gespeichert. Dann vier Wochen später der Brief vom Anwalt [.........] Habe Anwalt angerufen, der so [........] war, wie die Brüder. [.........].So denn ging ich zur Polizei erstattete Anzeige gegen Unbekannt wegen Betrug. Habe seitdem nie wieder was erhalten, (wohlgemerkt, ich habe mehrfach Widerspruch eingelegt bei den Brüdern). Aber solltest du noch Fragen haben, schreib ruhig zurück. Gilt auch für andere. [........]Viele Grüße Sally

_Zitierten Text gekürzt und Teile wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Latinachica79 (3 April 2007)

*AW: Songtexte-heute.com*



SteDanie schrieb:


> Servuzz,
> Mir ging es genauso wie dir. Hab beim ersten mal bezahlt. Vor nen paar Tagen hab ich dann die zweite Aufforderung zu zahlen bekommen, für das 2.Jahr. Mit der Rechnung bin ich zu einem Anwalt. Der schickt jetzt erstmal nen Brief an die Gebrüder S. , in dem er denen erklärt das ich keine weiteren Zahlungen tätigen werde. Auch wenn ich schon einmal die ersten 84 € bezahlt habe, ist das noch lange keine Anerkennung des Vertrags. Dieser war ja von Anfang an nichtig. Das ich mich damit abfinden muss, dass ich die ersten 84 € nie wieder sehe, ist eigentlich klar.
> Ich kann dir also nur den Tipp geben, sitz das nicht aus, damit hast du nur unnötigen Ärger. Geh zu nem Rechtsanwalt, der wird das regeln. Meiner meinte, dass die wohl kaum auf ne Klage aus sind, noch auf ein Gerichtsverfahren. Da verzichten die lieber auf die weiteren 84 €, als die Gefahr zu laufen ihre Machenschaften werden vor Gericht verhandelt.
> Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.


[........] Siehe mein Beitrag, und kauf die Computerzeitschrift PC go für 1.99 € da steht ein 2-seitiger Bericht von den Brüdern drin! Ist erst rausgekommen! [......]

_Aufforderung wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Latinachica79 (3 April 2007)

*AW: www.sogtexte-heute.com*



cricket schrieb:


> Achtung Achtung Leute!!!
> Vielen Dank für diese Seite.............auch ich bin reingefallen.:wall:
> Habe heute eine Rechnung von songtexte-heute per Mail bekommen und war total erschrocken.Wenn ich dieses Forum nicht gefunden hätte............wäre ich jetzt auch um 84€ leichter.Ich sitze das jetzt auch aus.
> Habe trodz Rechnung per Mail Widerspruch eingelegt.:-D
> Per Einschreiben gehts Morgen weiter.


[.......] Und du wirst sehen, alles wird gut. Habe ich auch vor einem Jahr gemacht, und habe seitdem nie wieder was gehört. In PC go für 1.99 € steht ein 2-seitiger Bericht drin, und auch wohin du dich wenden kannst!

_Satz wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## The|Gamer (8 April 2007)

*www.p2p-heute.com*

hallo wie ich sehe bin ich hier richtig,

ich habe mich vor ner woche umgesehen nach einer seite auf der ich mir musik herunterlaen kann, welche ich auch gefunden hab aber ich sollte mich erst regestrieren wass anscheinend mein fehler war da ich wie schon einige von euch in eine falle getappt bin.
ich habe durch dass"explizite" setzten eines häkchens dazu bereit erklährt ein abo abzuschließen.....:wall: schlecht.
ok bisher dürftet ihr dass märchen schon zu gut bekannt sein wobei ich noch ein zweites problem hab...also zu der 84€ rechnung.
das wäre das ich falsche angaben bei der registration gemacht hab (falscher name alter ect.), ich hab mir einfach nichts dabei gedacht und jetzt haben sie mich rein theoretisch wegen uhrkunden fälschung.

leute ich habe im momment echt schiss bitte helft mir
Grüße ein trottel

_Anm.: Beitrag in den schon bestehenden Thread dieses Thema betreffend verschoben. MOD/BR_


----------



## Wembley (8 April 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Was deutsches Recht angeht, wenn die Frage auftaucht, ob man, wenn man für das erste Jahr die Abogebühr entrichtet hat, auch für das zweite Jahr bezahlen muss, gibt es hier schon eine Informationsquelle:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=189571#post189571

Für Österreicher gilt Ähnliches: http://help.orf.at/?story=6065



			
				help.orf.at schrieb:
			
		

> Unfreiwillige Kunden, denen ein Zweijahresabo aufgezwungen wurde und die, von den massiven Zahlungsaufforderungen eingeschüchtert, tatsächlich gezahlt hatten, sollen nun nochmals zahlen. So wie die ursprünglichen Forderungen, sind aber auch die neuen nicht haltbar.



Noch etwas, was für beide (Österreicher und Deutsche) interessant ist:


			
				help.orf.at schrieb:
			
		

> In den jetzigen Forderungsschreiben wird die Rechtmäßigkeit mit einer Gerichtsentscheidung begründet, die im Jahr 1998 in der "Neuen Juristischen Wochenschrift" veröffentlicht worden sein soll.
> 
> Wir haben nachgefragt: Die erwähnte Entscheidung hat mit der S. _(Anm. Nachname der Brüder vom mir gekürzt_)-Argumentation absolut nichts zu tun, sondern betraf Ratenzahlungen einer Baurechts-Geschichte.


Gruß
Wembley


----------



## The|Gamer (9 April 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

kann mir niemand helfen?


----------



## Wembley (9 April 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-heute.com*



The|Gamer schrieb:


> jetzt haben sie mich rein theoretisch wegen uhrkunden fälschung.


"Urkundenfälschung"? Ich denke, du meinst den gängigen Betrugsvorwurf. Nun, die Meinung vieler Juristen ist: Wenn ein Kunde von einem kostenlosen Angebot ausgegangen ist, dann hatte er wohl nicht vor zu betrügen und dachte nicht an einen Vertragsabschluss. Anders könnte es aussehen, wenn einem der Preis bei der Anmeldung bewusst war. 
Hier in Allgemeines landen fast nur Leute, die die Preise nicht gesehen haben, weil man sie nicht allzu deutlich dargestellt hat. Alles Betrüger?  Nein.

Auf diese Problematik kam man hier schon vor einem Jahr zu sprechen: Sieh dir diese Diskussion an (und bitte auch die Folgepostings lesen)
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=129329#post129329

Hier eine hervorragene allgemeine Informationsquelle:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/
Auch das ist interessant: Sieh dir Punkt 5 an.

Ja und lies vor allem in diesem Thread. Da ist das schon x-Mal durchgekaut worden.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Reducal (10 April 2007)

*AW: www.p2p-heute.com*



The|Gamer schrieb:


> .... jetzt haben sie mich rein theoretisch wegen Urkundenfälschung.


Theoretisch, das ist richtig und heißt tatsächlich Fälschen beweiserheblicher Daten nach § 269 StGB - ein nicht zu unterschätzender §. Die Frage ist dabei nur, ob dich der Anbieter deshalb anzeigt und ob du recherchierbar bist. Von ersterem habe ich zumindest noch nix gelesen und das zweite liegt an der Anmeldung von dir (Zeitpunkt der Verbindungsdaten) und Recherchierbarkeit deiner verwendeten E-Mailadresse oder Handynummer.
Solltest du nur Nonsensdaten eingegeben haben, also keine echten von jmd. anderem, dann würde ich die üblichen Drohungen in den Mahnungen nicht sonderlich Ernst nehmen. Anders ist es, wenn jmd. die Daten eines existierenden Rechnungsempfängers genutzt hat - die nämlich rennen scharenweise zur Polizei, weil die Anbieter und deren Inkassounternehmen denen das so einreden. Passend dazu auch das hier: 





Captain Picard schrieb:


> Sie spekulieren darauf, dass der überwiegende Teil der Bevölkerung die Zusammenhänge nicht kennt und bauen auf Verängstigung und Einschüchterung.


----------



## KatzenHai (10 April 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



The|Gamer schrieb:


> kann mir niemand helfen?


Hierzu verweise ich *auf eine Standardantwort eines Mod zu dieser Frage mit der Bitte um Beachtung.*


----------



## technofreak (10 April 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hinweis: es hat den Anschein, als ob in großem Stil Rechnungen/Mahnungen versandt/gespammt  werden, die angeblich vom Anwalt der Betreiber der -heute.com Seiten  stammen.

Besondere Kennzeichen: 
Abenteuerlich hohe Mahnbeträge von 700-800€ 
Rechnungsdatum *31.04*.2007 
und nach Stand der Dinge  einen Wurm oder Trojaner   im Anhang, daher auf keinen Fall den Anhang öffnen.

Mehr dazu bei Antispam 
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=107930#post107930


----------



## ralfi (11 April 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Jepp, hier gestern gleich mehrfach aufgeschlagen. Anhang heißt "Rechnung.zip". 

Mehr Info: http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2007/04/11/als-schmidtlein-rechnung-getarnte-trojaner-mails/


----------



## peanuts (11 April 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



ralfi schrieb:


> Jepp, hier gestern gleich mehrfach aufgeschlagen. Anhang heißt "Rechnung.zip".
> 
> Mehr Info: http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2007/04/11/als-schmidtlein-rechnung-getarnte-trojaner-mails/



Wenn man sich die Dateiendung wie unter Windows leider üblich, nicht anzeigen lässt. In Wirklichkeit dürfte es sich um eine .exe handeln, d.h. vollständiger Dateiname ist "Rechnung.zip.exe". Oder?

Üüübrigens: das vielgescholtene Outlook erlaubt es nicht, E-Mail-Anhänge, die ausführbar sind, zu öffnen oder zu speichern.


----------



## Mcmunich (11 April 2007)

*Jetzt wirds aber dreist*

Hallo zusammen, 
u.g. Mail habe ich gerade erhalten. In der Anlage ein "PDF" mit "exe" Endung, das wohl ein Trojaner o.ä. sein wird. Obwohl durch viele Formfehler (Datum der Mail in der Zukunft, keine direkte Anrede etc) diese Mail relativ leicht als Fake zu enttarnen ist, wollte ich sie einfach mal hier einstellen - just in case dass jemand in Panik verfällt und in die Versuchung kommt wild zu klicken  
[......]

_Inhalt der Mail gelöscht. Hinweise zu dieser Mail siehe hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=191176#post191176 MOD/BR_


----------



## Wembley (11 April 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Heise zu diesem Trojaner-Brief:


			
				heise.de schrieb:
			
		

> Vermeintliche Anwaltspost enthält Trojaner
> 
> Seit dem gestrigen Abend verschicken Unbekannte per E-Mail Zahlungsforderungen, die den Namen der Anwaltskanzlei O. T. _(Anm.: Name von mir gekürzt)_ tragen. Das angehängte Archiv enthält statt der vorgeblichen Originalrechnung jedoch lediglich Schadsoftware, die die meisten aktuellen Virenscanner als Trojan-Downloader erkennen. Empfänger der E-Mails mit dem gefäschten Absender xxxx @ xxxx.de . _(Anm.: Mailadresse von mir gelöscht)_ , deren Betreff (......) ein offizielles Aktenzeichen vortäuschen soll, sollten die Nachrichten ungelesen löschen.


http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/88091/from/rss09

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## The|Gamer (11 April 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ok also erstmal vielen dank für die hilfe und entschuldigung für mein überstürztes geposte aber ich war etwas in panik.
Aber ok ich weiß jetzt dass meine IP ihnen vermutlich nichts bringen wird, meine falschen angaben als irrtum der er ja war angesehen wird,
also kurz gesagt kann ich die mail löschen und die sache vergessen oder?.
aber ich bräuchte noch eure hilfe in zwei sachen die da wären:
Ich habe noch am selben tag als ich die rechnung bekommen habe zurückgeschrieben das ich das abo kündigen möchte, gestern bekomme ich die antwort per mail " Sehr geehrte(r) Kund(e)in,

Informationen hierzu erhalten Sie auf unserer Homepage p2p-heute.com unter
AGBs und Kundeninfos.

------------------------------------
Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Customer Support

Wass wollen sie damit bezwecken warum sollte ich mich auf der seite einloggen und ihre antwort dort nachlesen?

und heute bekomme ich eine drohung dass wiederrufsrecht wäre abgelaufen, anwalt, noch mehr kosten, "Sie haben den Aktivierungslink in der E-Mail bestätigt und sich auch in den
Mitgliederbereich eingeloggt"(wass absolut nicht stimmt), ect.
sollte ich diese einfach ignorieren und die sache vergessen?

_Url deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Franzi1102 (12 April 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auch auf die Seite w*w.vornamen-heute.de reingefallen :wall: 

Ich hatte mich da ganz normal angemeldet und dann die Zugangsdaten bekommen. Nun circa drei Wochen später habe ich dann eine Rechnung über 84 Euro erhalten. Ich habe sie vor lauter Angst und Schreck gelöscht :-? 

Wenn man auf die Seite w*w.vornamen-heute.de geht, gibt es die Seite nicht mehr, da kommt nur eine Anzeige: hier entsteht eine neue Seite!?

Was soll ich eurer Meinung nach jetzt tun!? Auf die Mahnung warten und dann widerspruch einlegen!? Bringt das überhaupt was oder ist es das beste die 84 Euro einmalig zu bezahlen und dann halt eine ganz normale Kündigung zu machen!? Geht das überhaupt so einfach....

Ich bin grad echt überfordert und weiß überhaput nicht was ich machen soll.  :unzufrieden: 

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe.

Franzi


----------



## The|Gamer (12 April 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Willkommen im Clup:roll: 
ich bin zwar genauso reingefallen aber versuche dir mal den ersten guten raht zu geben:
blättere eine seite zurück und lese die rahtschläge die ich gekriegt habe, dass dürfte einige fragen beseitigen und keine panik

also viel glück see yaa


----------



## Bambi (12 April 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

In der "Neuen Osnabrücker Zeitung" von heute habe ich interessante Artikel zu den Heute-Seiten-Brüdern und ihrem Anwalt gefunden. Auch die angeblich von ihm stammende Mail findet Erwähnung. 
Für Interessierte: Schock-Rechnung im Posteingang


----------



## Franzi1102 (13 April 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Also erstmal danke für die Antworten! 

Hab dann als ich nach Hause gekommen bin bei der Verbraucherzentrale angerufen. Da waren die schon bekannt (das sagt ja schon alles) :-? 
Naja die hat mich dann ausführlich beraten und gesagt das sie raten das nicht zu bezahlen. Es ist zwar so das die seit letztem jahr auch auf der ersten Seite stehen haben das es was kostet und ein bindender Vertrag ist (ich vollidiot habs natürlich nicht gesehen :wall:  ) aber sie hat gemeint das ich mich halt darauf beziehen soll das der zu zahlende Betrag für die Leistung die ich dafür bekomme in keinem Verhältniss steht (Sittenwidrigkeit heißt das glaub ich)! Naja und die sind bis jetzt noch nie vor Gericht gezogen (haben da anscheinend angst vor). Also bis zum Amtsgericht also Mahnbescheid gehts auf jeden Fall und dann soll ich da Widerspruch einlegen und in den bisherigen fällen wars immer so das sies dann gelassen haben.. also hoffe ich mal aufs beste!


----------



## Captain Picard (13 April 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



Franzi1102 schrieb:


> Also bis zum Amtsgericht also Mahnbescheid gehts auf jeden Fall


Dieser Fall  ist bisher nicht bekannt. Stammt diese Aussage wirklich von der VZ?


----------



## Franzi1102 (13 April 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Dieser Fall  ist bisher nicht bekannt. Stammt diese Aussage wirklich von der VZ?



Vielleicht hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. Der Mahnbescheid kommt doch vom Anwalt oder!? Und da muss ich halt Widerspruch gegen einlegen und dann können die ja entscheiden ob sie das Gerichtsverfahren eröffen oder nicht.... hoffe ich hab das richtig verstanden was die mir da alles erzählt hat :-?


----------



## Captain Picard (13 April 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



Franzi1102 schrieb:


> Der Mahnbescheid kommt doch vom Anwalt oder!?


Nope, lies  dir das mal durch 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338

eine  Mahnung kann jeder verfassen, der schreiben kann 
ein Mahnbescheid kommt immer vom Gericht, kann von jedermann  beantragt werden

Mahnungen gibt es soviele, dass  sie  niemand mehr zählen kann 
gerichtliche Mahnbescheide in Sachen -heute.com sind bisher nicht bekannt

Anwälte sind dabei  nicht notwendig


----------



## guido-burkhard (18 April 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hier hätte ich mal eine nette Neuigkeit aus Osnabrück:
http://www.neue-oz.de/information/n...167.html?SID=55d75389b46217c6d8f754b663b593ec

*Die Anwaltskammer Oldenburg beobachtet "mit Sorge" die Machenschaften des 
Osnabrücker Anwalts O. T.*

_Name wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## johinos (18 April 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Neue Osnabrücker Zeitung (ungefähr) schrieb:
			
		

> "H. empfiehlt Betroffenen, die die Zahlungsaufforderung der Kanzlei T. erhalten haben, Anzeige zu erstatten. H. sagte, es müsste dem Juristen T. klar sein, dass die Sch. in betrügerischer Absicht handelten."



Dürfte so nicht haltbar sein.

Wenn dem so wäre, müsste das auch der Staatsanwaltschaft Darmstadt und der Anwaltskammer Oldenburg klar sein.


----------



## Immo (18 April 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Staatsanwaltschaften haben  teilweise für Laien kaum nachvollziehbare Beurteilungen, z.B die STA Fulda in Sachen MCM


----------



## trojaner (24 April 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Guten Abend,

folgender Tatbestand bei mir. Bin/war auf Wohnungssuche. Habe bei Google nach 
Wohnunggssuchseiten geschaut und wohnung-heute.com gefunden. Habe mich angemeldet, 
aber nie Zugangsdaten erhalten. Bzw. ich finde keine und ich achte penibel auf sowas. 
Wenn es welche gäbe, dann hätte ich Sie. Fakt ist, dass es was kostet steht in den AGBs. 
Die hab ich offensichtlich nicht gelesen, da ich mich sonst nie angemeldet hätte. 
Habe mich noch nie auf der Seite eingeloggt, weil ich deren Dienste nicht benötige/nutzte. 
Habe geschrieben, dass ich mich da nie angemeldet habe. Sofort drohten Sie mir mit IP Prüfung und so 
weiter. Jetzt habe ich nach der Rechnung schon die Mahnung. Es ergeben sich daher mehrere Fragen:

1) Soll ich bezahlen?
2) Soll ich bei der Polizei/Staatsanwaltschaft Anzeige erstatten? (Begründung: Kein gesetzteskonformer Hinweis auf mein Widerrufsrecht - da ich keine Bestätigungsmail erhalten habe, habe ich auch keine Belehrung über das Widerrrufsrecht - das ist meines Wissens nach gesetzteswidrig)
3) Was genau soll ich Eurer Meinung nach tun, wenn weitere Briefe kommen?
4) Soll ich unverzüglich kündigen, oder gehe ich damit den Vertrag ein und muss zahlen?

Abgesehen davon habe ich die Idee, diese Seiten alle bei mister-wong.de oder delicious zu bookmarken unter "Be****", "Ab****e" usw.

Über einen Hinweis zu meinem speziellen Fall, wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Einen schönen Abend noch wünscht,
der trojaner

_URL deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## dvill (24 April 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

In dieser Angelegenheit gibt es seit Monaten keine neuen Fragen. Warum sollen neue Antworten geschrieben werden, wenn die bereits vorhandenen nicht gelesen werden?


----------



## Captain Picard (24 April 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Dieser Thread beginnt am 17.02.2006,  d.h seit weit über einem Jahr  werden in bisher über  1400 Postings die nahezu identischen Fragen zu  den *-heute.com Seiten diskutiert.  Deswegen an dieser Stelle zum x-ten Mal die Standardantwort  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
und die  dringende Empfehlung das Forum Recht und Gesetz >  Infos und Grundsatzartikel zu studieren, dort werden alle Fragen beantwortet. Lesen muß schon jeder selber 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/forumdisplay.php?f=37


----------



## vega182000 (2 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo Jahnsi (und alle anderen User),

habe deine Beiträge hier im Forum gespannt gelesen und verfolgt...habe nämlich genau dasselbe Problem...war auch so dumm und habe mir alle AGBs nicht genau durchgelesen und mich registriert auf vornamen-heute.com. Aus Angst vor Konsequenzen habe ich die erste RE von 84 € einfach bezahlt letztes Jahr, aber leider meine Kündigung nach Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist eingereicht. Jetzt habe ich schon wieder eine RE von 84 € für dieses Jahr bekommen und mich geweigert diesen Betrag zu bezahlen und hab noch mal ein gepfeffertes Schreiben mit geschickt...sowohl per Mail als auch per Post.
Mittlerweile ist schon eine Mahnung von dieser ominösen S. GbR an mich gegangen, aber ich möchte diese RE einfach nicht bezahlen, weils dann sicher im Nachhinein wieder heißt "durch Bezahlen der Rechnung so und so haben Sie sich bereit erklärt...ein Abo einzugehen...und so weiter blabla...!". Das will ich natürlich vermeiden.
Kann mir also biiiiiiiiiiiitte jemand helfen und nen Tip geben, was ich noch tun kann? Die haben mir schon mit Rechtsanwalt gedroht und so ne Scheiße...

Gruß
Vega


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



vega182000 schrieb:


> weils dann sicher im Nachhinein wieder heißt "durch Bezahlen der Rechnung so und so haben Sie sich bereit erklärt...ein Abo einzugehen...und so weiter blabla


lesen: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46964


> Bei Abo: Einmal bezahlt, immer bezahlen?


----------



## rosalie (2 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

...die Registrierung ist hier über einen Herrn .... erfolgt. Bitte
übersenden Sie uns einen geeigneten Nachweis (Geburtsurkunde etc.) über
die
Minderjährigkeit von ..., damit der Vorgang hier geprüft werden
kann.
Muss ich wirklich diesen Nachweis erbringen? :cry: 
LG Rosalie


----------



## Reducal (2 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

@ rosalie, siehe > HIER <!


----------



## Nordferkel (3 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



vega182000 schrieb:


> Hallo Jahnsi (und alle anderen User),
> 
> habe deine Beiträge hier im Forum gespannt gelesen und verfolgt...habe nämlich genau dasselbe Problem...war auch so dumm und habe mir alle AGBs nicht genau durchgelesen und mich registriert auf vornamen-heute.com. Aus Angst vor Konsequenzen habe ich die erste RE von 84 € einfach bezahlt letztes Jahr, aber leider meine Kündigung nach Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist eingereicht. Jetzt habe ich schon wieder eine RE von 84 € für dieses Jahr bekommen und mich geweigert diesen Betrag zu bezahlen und hab noch mal ein gepfeffertes Schreiben mit geschickt...sowohl per Mail als auch per Post.
> Mittlerweile ist schon eine Mahnung von dieser ominösen S. GbR an mich gegangen, aber ich möchte diese RE einfach nicht bezahlen, weils dann sicher im Nachhinein wieder heißt "durch Bezahlen der Rechnung so und so haben Sie sich bereit erklärt...ein Abo einzugehen...und so weiter blabla...!". Das will ich natürlich vermeiden.
> ...



Hallo erstmal!

Das gleiche Problem habe ich auch. Ich hänge mal das Schreiben an; ist das rechtlich hieb- und stichfest?

Anhang:

Sehr geehrte(r) Kund(e)in,

durch das Bezahlen der Rechnung für das letzte Jahr ohne Einwendung haben Sie
die Forderung anerkannt und sind zur Zahlung des Rechnungsbetrages für das 2.
Vertragsjahr verpflichtet (vgl. Entscheidung des Amtsgerichts Düsseldorf,
veröffentlicht in der "Neuen Juristischen Wochenschrift" -
Rechtsprechungsreport aus dem Jahre 1998, Seite 376).

Auf der Internetseite haben Sie durch das explizite Setzen eines Hakens unsere
Teilnahmebedingungen akzeptiert. Aus diesen geht hervor, dass Sie ein
kostenpflichtiges Abonnement mit der Laufzeit von 2 Jahren (zahlbar jeweils 1
Jahr im Voraus) abschließen, wenn nicht innerhalb der gesetzlichen
Widerrufsfrist von 14 Tagen ein Widerruf erfolgt. 

Auf dieses Widerrufsrecht gem. § 312d BGB haben wir Sie ausdrücklich
hingewiesen. Damit ist Ihr Zugang in ein kostenpflichtiges Abonnement
übergegangen. Sollten Sie uns eine Kündigung zugesandt haben, wurde Ihre
Anmeldung selbstverständlich fristgemäß laut Vertrag auf 2 Jahre gekündigt.
Das Nutzungsentgelt für das 2. Jahr ist daher jetzt fällig.

Bitte begleichen Sie daher die 84¤ für das 2. Jahr innerhalb der Frist. Falls
Sie die Zahlung dennoch verweigern, müssen Sie mit einer Mahnung bzw. einem
Schreiben unseres Rechtsanwaltes rechnen. Ihnen entstehen dadurch weitere
Kosten.

Hier unsere Kontodaten:

Bankverbindung
S. GbR

Kunden aus Deutschland:
Salzburg München Bank AG
BLZ: 70120600
Konto: 31000*****

Kunden aus dem Ausland:
Salzburg München Bank AG
IBAN: DE32701206003100xxxx
SWIFT-BIC: RVSADEMXXXX

Bitte geben Sie als Verwendungszweck unbedingt Ihre Rechnungs- und
Kundennummer an, damit wir Ihre Zahlung korrekt zuordnen können.


------------------------------------
Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Customer Support

A. & M. S. GbR
vornamen-heute.com
Vor der Hube 3
64572 Büttelborn


Email: support @ vornamen-heute.com
Telefon: 0180-5060530-928 (0,14¤/min)*
Telefax: 0180-5060530-329 (0,14¤/min)*
*aus dem dt. Festnetz

_[Persönliche Daten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (3 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



Nordferkel schrieb:


> S. GbR schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Siehe dazu hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=189571#post189571



Nordferkel schrieb:


> S. GbR schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Auf der Internetseite haben Sie durch das explizite Setzen eines Hakens unsere Teilnahmebedingungen akzeptiert.


Und, hast du? Warst du damals schon 18? Informationen zum Umgang damit stehen hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935


----------



## 118xx (3 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



Nordferkel schrieb:


> ...durch das Bezahlen der Rechnung für das letzte Jahr ohne Einwendung haben Sie
> die Forderung anerkannt und sind zur Zahlung des Rechnungsbetrages für das 2.
> Vertragsjahr verpflichtet (vgl. Entscheidung des Amtsgerichts Düsseldorf,
> veröffentlicht in der "Neuen Juristischen Wochenschrift" -
> Rechtsprechungsreport aus dem Jahre 1998, Seite 376).


Hmm, ich finde in der NJW-RR 98,376 kein Urteil des AG Düsseldorf. Stattdessen gibt es da eine Entscheidung des OLG die sich mit der bauvertragsrechtlichen Frage beschäftigt, ob vorbehaltslose Zahlung nach Erteilung einer prüffähigen Schlussrechnung gem VOB (Vergabe- und Vertragsordnung für Bauleistungen) als Anerkenntnis anzusehen ist. Was dieses Urteil mit den hier strittigen Abos zu tun haben soll ist für mich nicht nachzuvollziehen.


----------



## Nordferkel (3 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

hallo!

ja, ich bin schon über 18...auch mit 36 macht man noch fehler :cry: . ist das mit dem text aus der zeitschrift sicher?

gruss


----------



## peanuts (3 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Selbst wenn nicht, es handelt sich auf jeden Fall um eine Einzelfallentscheidung. Also völlig ohne Belang...


----------



## Paul (3 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hi Mitleidende...
hab den Thread interessiert durchgelesen und habe somit auch keine neuen Fragen ( freut den Mod :-D )
Ist aber echt ne [....] Masche hab die Rechnung eben erst gesehen und am Anfang auch geschluckt....man fragt sich ob man das selbst verschuldet hat usw. Bin relativ neu im Web unterwegs und dachte nur " da hast dich ja schnell [.....] lassen "
aber wie ich seh passiert das vielen anderen Usern auch ....
also danke für die Einträge und die vielen Tipps! 
Werd die 84 Euro natürlich nicht bezahlen, da sollen die sich die Finger wund tippen...
Das Forum hat mir den ersten Schock genommen, jetzt kann man dies ein bisschen nüchterner betrachten.

Frag mich bloß wie es in einem Rechtsstaat möglich ist, dass solche Maschen immer und immer wieder laufen, obwohl man den Ursprung des Unheils längst kennt?!? 

Also

Thx

_Zwei Wörter wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## guido-burkhard (4 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



Paul schrieb:


> Frag mich bloß wie es in einem Rechtsstaat möglich ist, dass solche Maschen immer und immer wieder laufen, obwohl man den Ursprung des Unheils längst kennt?!?


Willkommen im Club. Da bist du nicht der Einzige.


----------



## johinos (4 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



johinos schrieb:


> Dürfte so nicht haltbar sein.


War anscheinend wirklich nicht haltbar. Aber trotzdem interessant: _[Unerwünschte kommerzielle Verlinkung entfernt. (bh)]_.


----------



## johinos (4 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

OK, um den Satz hier nicht so in der Luft hängen zu lassen: RA O. T. aus O. veröffentlicht auf seiner Webseite die über den RA B. S. aus M. erwirkte Unterlassungserklärung des RA und N K.-W. H. aus O., wonach nicht mehr behauptet wird, was in der 





guido-burkhard schrieb:


> ... netten Neuigkeit aus Osnabrück ...


 steht.


----------



## peanuts (4 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hab gerade die UE des H. gelesen. Sacht mal, nimmt der Drogen? So ein Geschreibsel von einem Anwalt kann doch nicht sein, oder?

Aber interessant ist das schon, dass B.S. aus M. Rechtsbeistand des O.T. aus O. ist. Ist das die Achse des Bösen?


----------



## technofreak (4 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Falls Bedarf besteht  über Ra. T zu diskutieren, trenn ich das ab und verschieb es ins OT.
Dieser Thread dient in erster Linie als Information für Betroffene. Herr T. ist dabei mehr als  nebensächlich.


----------



## nitro1488 (9 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hi Leute Habe vor ein paar tagen auch eine rechnung bekommen von routenplaner.com über 84€ habe da natürlich sofort ein e-mail zurückseschickt das ich sofort kündige worauf ich die antwort bekam das das nicht mehr ginge da die frist abgelaufen wäre habe dann da angerufen und ne ratenzahlung machen wollen! ein kumpel hatte mir dann geraten das ich mal denn namen googeln soll und so bin ich doch entsetzter weisse ihr gelandet hätte nie gedacht das mir das passieren würde kann mir jemand sagen was ich jetzt noch tun kann? habe mir schon einen anwalt gesucht habe da aber erst morgen nen termin!! dachte ihr könnt mir eventuell weiterhelfen!!!!!!!:wall:


----------



## peter1304 (9 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

kann dir nur den tip geben mal etwas weiter vorne anfangen zulesen.
wirst bestimmt einige passagen finden , die dir weiter-helfen werden.
gruß aus berlin
peter


----------



## guido-burkhard (9 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hier hätte ich mal eine sehr schöne Seite außerhalb des Forums im Angebot: www.vampir-mafia.de. Hochaktuell, mit vielen, vielen nützlichen Tips und Hinweisen. Wenn du dich daran hältst, wirst du wieder ruhiger schlafen und nicht um 84 € ärmer sein. Spende das Geld lieber UNICEF, da wird wenigstens den richtigen Menschen geholfen.


----------



## nitro1488 (9 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

erstmal danke die seite hat mir sehr geholfen!
also ich schließe daraus das egal was passiert ich bloß nicht bezahlen soll und meinen anwalt das ganze regeln soll das meist nur ein schreiben reicht und dann wäre das "erledigt".


----------



## guido-burkhard (9 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Wenn es das richtige Schreiben ist, ja. Aber beim Vampirjäger stehen so viele Tips und auch viele Links, da dürfte nichts anbrennen.

Es gibt noch ein sehr interessantes Gerichtsurteil. Da geht es zwar um Lebensprognosen, die keiner braucht, aber es hilft auch bei Vornamen, die niemand erfragt hat, bei Führerscheinfragen, die in der Prüfung nie so gestellt werden und vielen weiteren Abofallen.


----------



## oderund3 (11 Mai 2007)

*SMS-Heute, das 2. Jahr*

Hallo
Ich habe mich vor 1 Jahr bei SMS-Heute.com "angemeldet" und den Betrag leider auch gezahlt.
Nun steht das 2. Jahr bevor und die wollen meinen "Vertrag" nicht künden.
Da ich nicht nochmals 84€ bezahlen will, brauche ich eure Hilfe.
Ich habe denen bereits geschrieben und ein paar Gesetzes Artikel (z.B. Überraschende Klauseln) angegeben.
Nun haben die mir zurückgeschrieben:



> Sehr geehrte(r) Kund(e)in,
> 
> durch das Bezahlen der Rechnung für das letzte Jahr ohne Einwendung haben Sie
> die Forderung anerkannt und sind zur Zahlung des Rechnungsbetrages für das 2.
> ...



Was kann ich da jetzt machen?

Danke

MfG
oderund3


----------



## Wembley (11 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Schau mal hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46964

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## oderund3 (11 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ich möchte hierbei noch erwähnen, dass ich aus der Schweiz stamme. Ich hoffe, das lässt keine weiteren Probleme auftauchen..
Danke

MfG
oderund3


----------



## LolitaLo (14 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



snake5550 schrieb:


> Hi, hier ist Mike,
> 
> @Wembley
> 
> ...


Hallo...an alle,

es hat mal wieder jemand neues erwischt, ich bin euch so dankbar für dieses Forum...

Ich hab vor drei Stunden etwa eine dieser besagten Rechnungen erhalten!!! Ich bin so erschrocken, das ich erstmal nicht wußte was zu machen. Es müsste etwa zweueinhalb bis drei wochen her sein wo ich mich auf eine Fabrikverkauf Seite eingeloggt habe. Ich könnte schwören das da nichts stand von irgendwelchen Gebühren, aber wie es doch so ist bin ich natürlich verunsichert gewesen. Ich hab glücklicher Weise mit einem Bekannten von mir gesprochen der mich darauf hingewiesen hat das es sich hier möglicherweise um eine Sittenwidrigkeit handelt. 
Dadurch habe ich angefangen zu Recherchieren.....
Und Gott sei Dank bin ich bis zu euch durchgedrungen.

Erstmal ein riesen Kompliment 'Mike', hut ab, was Du schon alles rausbekommen hast.

Ich hab mich dummerweise bei den "Brüdern" gemeldet, und angeboten den Betrag für einen Monat zu bezahlen (7€). 
Jetzt nachdem ich das Forum hier bruchstückhaft studiert habe (bitte berücksichtigt das es Mittlerweile 1.459 Einträge sind), hab ich ein neues Schreiben aufgesetzt mit einigen von euch reingesetzten Zitate der Verbraucherzentralen. 

Ich hoffe das sich das Thema soweit dann erledigt hat!

Um so mehr ich darüber nachdenke meine ich mich daran erinnern zu können das Auch einige Reportagen im Fernsehen gesendet wurden von diesen Brüdern, oder??

Gibt es keine Möglichkeit irgendwo Hinweis -Links zu setzten? 

Es geht ja auch nicht daraus hervor dass man auf die ...-heute... Seite freiwillig draufkommt! Ich bin von einem Link "...-leicht-gemacht..." auf die "...heute..." gekommen.

Lieben Gruß

Euer neues Mitglied

Dolores


----------



## guido-burkhard (14 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo neues Mitglied Dolores,
ich hätte da speziell für dich (und natürlich auch für alle anderen Geschädigten der Brüder S. aus B.) einen schönen Link im Angebot: 

www.vampir-mafia.de

Ständig (!) aktualisiert, mehrmals in der Woche updates über den Stand der unterschiedlichen Abofallen undsoweiter.

P. S.: Ich habe den Link deaktiviert, du musst ihn in deinen Browser kopieren.


----------



## dvill (14 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



guido-burkhard schrieb:


> Ständig (!) aktualisiert, mehrmals in der Woche updates ...


Ich hätte auch mal was Spezielles:

Vor über einem Jahr geschrieben, bis heute keine Korrektur notwendig, fast 100.000 Mal gelesen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

Warum den gleichen Quark ständig neu umschreiben?


----------



## guido-burkhard (14 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



dvill schrieb:


> Warum den gleichen Quark ständig neu umschreiben?



Ich wollte hier niemandem auf den Schlips treten. Der von dir angesprochene Thread gehört unbestreitbar zu den Klassikern - ungeschlagen, oft angeklickt und nach wie vor aktuell. Aber es dürfen schon noch Hinweise auf Quark*varianten* erlaubt sein, oder? A. & M. S. aus B. sorgen über die Grenzen Deutschlands hinaus für genug Wirbel - je mehr Tips es gegen sie gibt, um so besser.

let's shake hands :-D :wave:


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



dvill schrieb:


> Warum den gleichen Quark ständig neu umschreiben?


...also ich persönlich finde vampir-mafia.de sehr informativ (man muss aber berücksichtigen, was links unter meinem Mitgliedsnamen steht). In der Sache sicher nichts Neues, aber warum nicht mehrere Stimmen hören, zumal sie so einen harmonischen Gleichklang erzeugen 
Das 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
ist eines der (vielen) Highlights dieses Forums hier, _dem ich auch in Zukunft weitere erfolgreiche Kämpfe im Dienste der Verbraucher wünsche_!


----------



## dvill (14 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass es im Umgang mit Kostenfallen im Internet nicht darum geht, sich ständig an neuesten Kreationen von Inkassoschreiben zu erregen. Das hilft niemandem.

Viele Verbraucher erschweren ihre Situation durch Geschwätzigkeit.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



dvill schrieb:


> Viele Verbraucher erschweren ihre Situation durch Geschwätzigkeit.


Das sollte man dick unterstrichen jedem Ratgeber hinzufügen!!!


----------



## Immo (15 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



dvill schrieb:


> Viele Verbraucher erschweren ihre Situation durch Geschwätzigkeit.


das gilt  hier und  in jedem der Threads: *Reden ist Silber, Schweigen ist Gold*. 
 Ein sehr erfahrener Staatsanwalt sagte  mir mal: 
Wenn die Menschen nicht soviel unaufgefordert schwätzen würden,  wäre mein  Beruf viel schwieriger.


----------



## coluche (25 Mai 2007)

*so-bekommst-du-jede-Frau-ins-bett.com*

so-bekommst-du-jede-frau-ins-bett.com/...

:-D :wall:  was die sich nicht alles sonst noch einfallen lassen.

Ich surfe manchmal bei Autoextrem.de und am Forum kleben leider lauter solche Werbungen. Bei jedem Mausklick kommt ein Popup, echt nervig. War schon alles dabei: Lebensprognose, Genealogie...
Kriegen die Betreiber dafür Geld?

Mal sehen, wer hier reinfällt :sun:


----------



## technofreak (25 Mai 2007)

*AW: so-bekommst-du-jede-Frau-ins-bett.com*

es macht wenig Sinn  jede neue Domain der Gebrüder S. als neuen  Thread zu starten,
deswegen hier angehängt 

das Grundprinzip ist immer dasselbe.


----------



## LolitaLo (27 Mai 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo,

eure Beiträge haben mir sehr geholfen...
Mittlerweile habe ich 4 Emails von den Gebrüdern bekommen,  eine davon ist von sms-heute (??!!, was hab ich denn mit denen zu tun??!!), mit dem üblichen Inhalt "...wenn Sie nicht zahlen...Rechtsanwalt...IP-Adresse..."

Mir ist klar das Ihr immer wieder das gleiche schreibt, auf gleiche Fragen...

Die Seite von Van Helsing ist natürlich spitze..:-p 

Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, sollte ich besser doch zur Verbraucherzentrale, oder es dabei belassen und die schreiben ignorieren?

Lieben Gruß


----------



## touri (1 Juni 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo!!

Ich bin auch reingefallen:wall: (anscheinend nicht der einzige).Mein Problemist, dass ich schon volljährig bin und die erste Rechnung schon bezahlt habe. 

Sie schreiben:
Sie sind zur Zahlung des Rechnungsbetrages für das 2.
Vertragsjahr verpflichtet (vgl. Entscheidung des Amtsgerichts Düsseldorf,
veröffentlicht in der "Neuen Juristischen Wochenschrift" -
Rechtsprechungsreport aus dem Jahre 1998, Seite 376).


Kann mir bitte wer helfen!!!
Danke!!


----------



## sascha (2 Juni 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Siehe hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

Sind alle Antworten drin.

Und zur Frage



> Sie sind zur Zahlung des Rechnungsbetrages für das 2.
> Vertragsjahr verpflichtet



hätten wir hier die richtige Antwort:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46964


----------



## touri (2 Juni 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

das heißt, dass ich definitiv nichts zu erwarten habe, keine Mahnung keine Gerichtskosten,- verhandlung, .....


Danke!!


----------



## fele (22 Juni 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo!

Also ich hatte mich dummerweise bei Tattoo-heute.com im letzten Jahr angemeldet und auch noch den Beitrag gezahlt. Jedoch habe ich daraufhin den Vertrag sofort gekündigt. Eine e-mail hatte ich erhalten, worin stand, das mein Vertrag bis zum 21.06.08 gekündigt wird und das keine weiteren Kosten entstehen (diese Mail hab ich natürlich gespeichert). Heute habe ich aber eine weitere mail erhalten, dass ich den Beitrag weiter zahlen muss. Muss ich den Beitrag jetzt weiterzahlen oder kann ich die Rechnung ignorieren?

Das support Team schrieb in der Mail:

"Durch Zahlung des Rechnungsbetrages für das 1. Vertragsjahr haben Sie die 
Forderung anerkannt und sind zur Zahlung des Betrags für das 2. Jahr 
verpflichtet."

Ich habe aber keine weiteren AGB's angeklickt oder sonstiges unterschrieben. Besteht da hier ein Betrug oder sind die im Recht? Wär echt verdammt nett, wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet. 

MFG,
fele


----------



## Reducal (22 Juni 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Die schreiben dir doch, wie die das sehen - von Betrug kann hier keine Rede sein. Wenn du anderer Meinung bist und nicht weiter zahlen willst (was durchaus nachvollziehbar ist), dann musst du das mit dem Forderungssteller auskaspern oder dir Rat bei autorisierter Stelle holen - hier darf keine Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall erfolgen.


----------



## peter1304 (22 Juni 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

hi reducal
ach was hast du doch recht
wie heißt es immer???????? lesen, lesen und nochmals lesen
gruß aus berlin
peter :-p :-p


----------



## fele (22 Juni 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

und an wen soll ich mich dann wenden?


----------



## Reducal (22 Juni 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



fele schrieb:


> und an wen soll ich mich dann wenden?


Suche dir > HIER < oder anderswo jemand aus oder wende dich an deine nächstgelegene Verbraucherschutzzentrale.


----------



## johinos (22 Juni 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Naja, bevor da unnötige zusätzliche Kosten entstehen, vielleicht erst nochmal den Rat von Peter1304 befolgen: Lesen, lesen, lesen.

Und zwar da:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?p=195028&postcount=1470 

Also für mich ist der Fall klar.


----------



## Philipp88 (26 Juni 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*

Hallo,
Ich hab ein Problem mit der S.  GbR und deren Anwalt.
Kann mir von euch einer helfen. Ich schildere im weiteren mal den Sachverhalt.

Ich habe im letzten Jahr 2006 ausversehen mich bei der Sch.  GbR angemeldet, jedoch muss hier erwehnt werden, dass ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt erst 17 war. Die Tatsache, das die Dienste unter gedichte-heute.de  kostenpflichtig waren nicht heraus lesbar. Mein Vater überwies aus panik letztes Jahr schon eine Mahnung, die wir von deren Anwalt O. T.  zugeschickt bekommen habe in Höhe von 123 Euro (84 Euro + 40 Euro Bearbeitungsgebühr), ohne jemals eine Dienstleistung von ihnen genutzt zu haben.
Wir habe darauf die Kündigung eingereicht und diese bestätigt bekommen.
Nun habe ich 1 Jahr später eine wieder eine Zahlungserinnerung, welche die Liquidation und das Anwaltshonorar enthält erhalten und wurde diesbezüglich aufgefordert den Betrag bis zum 01.07.2007 zu begleichen.
Aber das dumme ist jetzt, dass wir die 123 Euro letztes Jahr bezahlt haben.
Muss ich die jetzt auch bezahlen, bzw. was kann ich jetzt tun?
Brauche dringend Hilfe.

mfg Philipp


----------



## Immo (26 Juni 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*



Philipp88 schrieb:


> Muss ich die jetzt auch bezahlen, bzw. was kann ich jetzt tun?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46964

gründlich lesen, es ist alles schon x-mal durchgekaut worden


----------



## tannenbaum (26 Juni 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ich habe mich bei w*w.p2p-heute.com angemeldet und eine falsche adresse angegeben, was meint ihr, sollte ich ihnen eine E-mail/einen Brief mit richtiger Adresse schicken, oder sollte ich einfach abwarten und Tee trinken??:help:


----------



## jupp11 (26 Juni 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



tannenbaum schrieb:


> Ich habe mich bei w*w.p2p-heute.com angemeldet und eine falsche adresse angegeben, was meint ihr, sollte ich ihnen eine E-mail/einen Brief mit richtiger Adresse schicken, oder sollte ich einfach abwarten und Tee trinken??:help:


Nachdem du schon das Forum und den Thread gefunden hast, lies  doch einfach mal das Posting vor deinem.

wär das machbar bzw zuzumuten??


----------



## King W. (27 Juni 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



tannenbaum schrieb:


> _[...] oder sollte ich einfach abwarten und Tee trinken??:help:_


Wäre ich an deiner Stelle, würde ich es einfach aussitzen. Es würde mich interessieren, wie die denn deine richtige Anschrift ermitteln wollen ...


----------



## tannenbaum (27 Juni 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Über meine IP Adresse (die sie leider nur erhalten, wenn ein prozess gewonnen wurde)


----------



## Immo (27 Juni 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



tannenbaum schrieb:


> Über meine IP Adresse (die sie leider nur erhalten, wenn ein prozess gewonnen wurde)


Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Mit gewonnenem Prozess hat das nichts zu tun  
Würden die Herschaften Strafanzeige erstatten und die Strafermittlungsbehörden sähen den
*begründeten *Anfangsverdacht einer strafbaren Handlung, könnten diese vom  Provider  
die Zugangsdaten fordern. Ob sie sie bekämen, steht zudem noch auf einem ganz anderen Blatt, 
da die Speicherung der IP über einen längeren Zeitraum ungewiß ist. 
Ob eine  IP als Beweis für einen Vertragsabschluß taugt, ist ohnehin mehr als  fraglich 

Da man aber bereits den Gang zur STA  vermeidet wie der Teufel das Weihwasser 
ist das Ganze nicht mehr als lauwarme Luft


----------



## tannenbaum (27 Juni 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Und ich glaube nicht dass die sich den aufwand antun :-p 
Ich wohne in österreich und weiß nicht wie lange der Provider die daten speichert


----------



## blowfish (27 Juni 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



Immo schrieb:


> Ob sie sie bekämen, steht zudem noch auf einem ganz anderen Blatt,
> da die Speicherung der IP über einen längeren Zeitraum ungewiß ist.



Ich habe es schriftlich von der T-Com. Hier wird seit dem 17.04.07 nur noch 7Tage gespeichert. :roll:


----------



## Trockenwasser (29 Juni 2007)

*AW: [.Was ist denn daraus geworden ??? ..]*



Anonymous schrieb:


> Ich habe selber schlimme Erfahrungen mit dieser Firma! Ich habe mich auf sms-heute angemeldet und den Link der AGBS nicht gesehen. Jetzt bekam ich eine Rechnung über 84 € für ein Jahr. Und der Vertrag kann nciht gekündigt werden, er läuft 2 Jahre! Ich habe jetzt meine Tante, arbeitet beim Notar, eingeschaltet. Sie versucht mich jetzt irgendwie raus zu holen aus der ....


Was und wie lief es denn weiter ???


----------



## Immo (29 Juni 2007)

*AW: [.Was ist denn daraus geworden ??? ..]*



Trockenwasser schrieb:


> Was und wie lief es denn weiter ???


 selber  betroffen oder pure Neugierde? 

Das Posting stammt von einem Gast am 27.03.2006 geschrieben, also weit über ein Jahr alt.
Er müßte es zufällig lesen und  sich anmelden um antworten zu können.


----------



## cris44 (29 Juni 2007)

*noch mal www.fabrik-heute.com*

Da surfe ich kürzlich im Internet, weil ich eine Café / Bistro aufmachen will, und lande auf der genannten Seite [fabrikverkauf-heute.com] und habe prompt ein 24 monatiges Abo am Hals, welches mich jährlich 84 Euro kosten soll. Wie ich jetzt gelesen habe, ist die Firma S[...] GbR bekannt für dubiose Internetgeschäfte. Leider muß ich mir den Leichtsinn vorwerfen lassen, die AGB'S nicht so gründlich gelesen zu haben, wie es wohl vonnöten gewesen wäre. . Nun kam nach Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist die Rechnung, und für mich der Schock.
Was soll ich machen?
Muss  ich bezalen?
habe auch Post von Anwalt bekommen und soll 139,00 € überweisen.
Diese Firma ist von  jemanden name A. H. Ausburg.


Gibt es hier jemanden, der sich mit dieser Materie auskennt und mit der o.g. Firma vielleicht schon selbst Erfahrungen sammeln konnte? Gibt es für mich eine Chance, da rauszukommen?

_Name aus rechtlichen Gründen gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## blowfish (29 Juni 2007)

*AW: noch mal www.fabrik-heute.com*



cris44 schrieb:


> Was soll ich machen?
> Muss  ich bezalen?



Hier wirst du keine Rechtsberatung bekommen.
Vorschlag: In diesem Thread lesen und dann entscheiden ob du bezahlst oder nicht


----------



## Trockenwasser (30 Juni 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

bitte um rückmeldung - wie es weitergeht - für alle info´s bin ich dankbar 
habe auch ein schreiben vom Anwald O. T. - 139.- €
_
Name aus rechtlichen Gründe gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Wembley (30 Juni 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



Trockenwasser schrieb:


> bitte um rückmeldung - wie es weitergeht - für alle info´s bin ich dankbar
> habe auch ein schreiben vom Anwald O. T. - 139.- €


Wie soll es denn großartig weitergehen? Lies dir den Thread durch und du wirst um vieles ruhiger werden.  

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## jedi111111 (4 Juli 2007)

Hallo
Ich bekam am 3.07.2007 eine Rechnung. Ich wusste zuerst nicht um was es sich da dreht.
Habe nachgedacht und bin dann zu dem Schluss gekommen das ich da nie bewusst auf der Seite war. Vielleicht das sie in einer Werbung war und ich sie weg geklickt hatte. 
Ich bin nur bereit eine Anzeige gegen diese Firma zu machen Wer kennt diese Firma und weiß was drüber was sie machen und welche Erfahrungen ihr mit dieser Firma hatten.
Ach wenn jemand eine Anzeige machen möchte könnte man einen so gnannte Sammel-Anzeige machen. Ich habe natürlich mein IP-Adresse konntroliert und sie stimmte nicht über ein.


> A.  & M. S.  GbR
> Vor der Hube 3
> 64572 Büttelborn
> E-Mail: kunden @ p2p-heute.com
> ...


----------



## datenbetrug (4 Juli 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo, 

ich hatte mich da auch angemeldet und einen Brief von deren Anwalt bekommen. [ edit]  Die Betreiber der Homepage wurden bereits zu einer Vertragsstrafe von 24000 Euro verurteilt in darmstadt und in Wien hat der Verbraucherschutz gegen diese eine Klage eingereicht. 
Lass dich nicht einschüchtern
Unter diesem Link findest du Antworten eines Juristen zu diesem Thema.

<http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/inhalt/5/0,4070,4361925-6,00.html

Bleib standhaft.


----------



## datenbetrug (4 Juli 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



Trockenwasser schrieb:


> bitte um rückmeldung - wie es weitergeht - für alle info´s bin ich dankbar
> habe auch ein schreiben vom Anwald O. T. - 139.- €
> _
> Name aus rechtlichen Gründe gekürzt. MOD/BR_


Den Awalt kenne ich und auch die dahinerstehende Firma. [ edit] 

Unter der Adresse gibt es mehr infos. 
<http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/inhal...1925-6,00.html

[ edit ]


----------



## Reducal (4 Juli 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Tschuldigung aber nach 150 Seiten des Threads kommt da ein neuer daher und erfindet das Rad erneut? Was soll das?


----------



## lupo-power (5 Juli 2007)

*schlechter Scherz oder ?  (S.....?)*

Hallo ich bin neu hier,
wie ich von euch gelesen habe, kommt die Firma S.  GbR doch schon des öftern in eurem Forum vor!!!

Ich habe auch eine Rechnung bekommen, ich hätte mich auf der Internet-Seite [noparse]www.so-bekommst-du-jede-frau-ins-bett.com[/noparse] angemeldet....
Ich habe diese Seite noch nie besucht, ich kenn Sie auch garnicht!  

Kann mir von euch jemand weiterhelfen, wegen IP-Adressen Ermittlung, kennt sich da jemand aus??
Weil bei der Anmeldung hätte ich laut denen eine gewisse IP-Adresse gehabt!!!

Entweder es ist BETRUG oder jemand hat sich nen gewaltigen Scherz erlaubt, wobei ich eher an Betrug denke!  
Evtl. hat jemand von euch auch schon was von dieser Seite gehört, oder so?!
:help:


----------



## sascha (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



> Kann mir von euch jemand weiterhelfen, wegen IP-Adressen Ermittlung, kennt sich da jemand aus??
> Weil bei der Anmeldung hätte ich laut denen eine gewisse IP-Adresse gehabt!!!



hätte man sehr einfach ergoogeln können:

http://www.augsblog.de/2006/12/10/ip-adresse-nur-und-nur-fuer-strafverfolger/
http://www.augsblog.de/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/


----------



## rudi-der-ratlose (6 Juli 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo Leute!
Ich lese diesen Thread jetzt schon lange mit, da ich selbst betroffen war und bin!   
[noparse]www.lebenserwartung.de[/noparse], so heißt diese "Super Seite", bei der ich aufgelaufen bin! Solche Threads, genau über dieses Thema gibt es massig! Angegebene und genannte Firmen werden verklagt und müssen Strafen im 5-stelligen Bereich zahlen! Trotzdem kann diesen " [edit] " niemand das Handwerk legen! Das verstehe wer will! Ich nicht! Unsereins, als kleiner Bürger, wehe unsereins macht einen kleinen Fehler! Sei es im Internethandel, bei der Steuererklärung ........! Solche " edit] ", die sich durch unsere Dummheit bereichern treiben ihr Spielchen weiter und nichts passiert! Das gibts doch nur bei uns in Deutschland! Oder sehe cih das falsch? Entschuldigt, wenn dieser Beitrag nicht gerade hier in dieses Forum paßt, aber mir "raucht" das so, das ich mir manchmal wünsche, solch einen Kammeraden in einem Ring zu begegnen! Euro rudi-der-ratlose! Macht weiter so!:wall: :scherzkeks:


----------



## rudi-der-ratlose (6 Juli 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ach so, noch zur Entwarnung:

Den Link, den ich oben angegeben habe ist mittlerweile von der Betreiberfirma stillgelegt worden! 
Also ruhig mal ansehen! Vielleicht kommt er dem einen oder anderen bekannt vor!
Die "MACHER" habe ihn umgetauft und machen weiter gute Geschäfte! 
Mfg:wall: :scherzkeks:


----------



## blowfish (6 Juli 2007)

*AW: schlechter Scherz oder ?  (S.....?)*



lupo-power schrieb:


> Kann mir von euch jemand weiterhelfen, wegen IP-Adressen Ermittlung, kennt sich da jemand aus??
> Weil bei der Anmeldung hätte ich laut denen eine gewisse IP-Adresse gehabt!!!
> 
> Entweder es ist BETRUG oder jemand hat sich nen gewaltigen Scherz erlaubt, wobei ich eher an Betrug denke!
> ...


Wurdest du auch zur Polizei rennen und Anzeige machen wollen, wenn der Pizzabote die ne Pizza ausliefern wollte die du nicht bgestellt hast. Oder würdest du ihn nur zum :devil2: jagen?
Und das mit der IP kannste vergessen. In D werden keine IP mehr länger wie 7 Tage gespeichert.
Oder hat da jehmand eine andere Info?


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Juli 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Es ist völlig wurscht wielange die gespeichert werden. Gerade die Gebrüder 
werden sich hüten damit zur  STA zu rennen. 

Anders kämen sie nicht an  Daten. Außerdem ist eine IP noch lange kein Beweis für einen
Vertragsabschluß/Leistungserbringung und soweit ich das verfolge, sind sie meist wohl auch falsch


----------



## Bambi (6 Juli 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo!
Ich habe eine wahrscheinlich ziemlich blöde Frage und bitte daher vorab um Entschuldigung, falls ich einem oder mehreren hier auf den Wecker gehen sollte. Ich habe schon herumgesucht, aber nicht wirklich eine Antwort gefunden.
Meine Frage lautet: Wie kann es sein, daß Leute, die sich nie auf einer der o.g. Seiten angemeldet haben, trotzdem Rechnungen/Mahnungen bekommen? Ich bin technisch nicht so bewandert. Hoffe daher auf Antwort oder Verweis, wo ich fündig werden kann.
Vielen Dank im voraus
Bambi


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Juli 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



Bambi schrieb:


> Meine Frage lautet: Wie kann es sein, daß Leute, die sich nie auf einer der o.g. Seiten angemeldet haben, trotzdem Rechnungen/Mahnungen bekommen?


Das ist in der Tat eine sehr gute Frage. Es gibt verschiedene denkbare Szenarien, 
die aber alle mehr oder weniger illegal sind...

Den Rest kannst du dir  auch ohne  technische Kenntnisse vorstellen


----------



## Reducal (6 Juli 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Da gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten. Z. B. hat womöglich irgendwer die Daten einfach missbräuchlich eingegeben oder der Anbieter half mit bestehenden Datensätzen nach. Diese beiden Varianten sind zwar möglich aber nahezu nicht nachzuweisen.


----------



## Bambi (6 Juli 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

@ Captain Picard
@ Reducal

Habt zunächst herzlichen Dank für die schnellen Antworten! Und "sorry" schon mal, für mein neuerliches Nerven.
CP: Ich bin einfach zu blöd, dieses zu verstehen. Z.B. habe ich dieses idiotische Porno-Angebot von Van**** erhalten. Ich weiß aber ganz sicher, daß ich nie auch nur in der Nähe von denen war, weil mein Interesse an so einem  Unsinn unter dem Gefrierpunkt angesiedelt ist. Wie zum Teufel kommen die dazu, mein Einverständnis vorauszusetzen?
Reducal: Nein, niemand kann mich ohne mein Wissen irgendwo eintragen. Von meinem PC am Arbeitsplatz ist das völlig unmöglich, weil wir Mitarbeiter der größten deutschen Presseagentur absolut nichts machen dürfen, was nicht mit der Arbeit zusammen hängt.  Zu Hause sind wir zu zweit, also in durchaus überschaubarer Menge. 
Woher haben die meine Datensätze? Ich bin ja sogar beim Finanzamt ausgetreten.
Ich bin wohl wirklich zu naiv, ich fürchte es fast selbst. Ich weiß auch, daß meine Fragen hier falsch sind, habe aber keine Ahnung, wo ich sonst Antworten bekommen könnte. Also bitte nicht sauer sein!
Dank und Gruß
Bambi


----------



## Reducal (6 Juli 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



Bambi schrieb:


> ...Z.B. habe ich dieses idiotische Porno-Angebot von Van**** erhalten.


Damit sind wir hier dann im falschen Thread.



Bambi schrieb:


> ...niemand kann mich ohne mein Wissen irgendwo eintragen.


Aber ja doch, gib mir deine Daten (oder ich nehme sie einfach aus irgend einem Verzeichnis) und erledige das. Vergleiche das dann mit der alten Pizzabestellung an den sehr geehrten Nachbar.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Juli 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Es besteht z.B  die Möglichkeit, dass sich jemand mit fremden Daten anmeldet,
 um sich "einen Spass zu" erlauben. Das Risko liegt eindeutig  bei  den Betreibern,
 ob die Daten gültig und legitim sind,  nicht bei den unfreiwillig angemeldeten Usern.


----------



## Bambi (6 Juli 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

@ Reducal:
Das "Angebot" war doch nur ein Beispiel und hatte nichts mit dem Thema zu tun. Aus welchem Verzeichnis würdest Du denn z. B. meine Daten beziehen können?
LG 
Bambi


----------



## blowfish (7 Juli 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



Bambi schrieb:


> Das "Angebot" war doch nur ein Beispiel und hatte nichts mit dem Thema zu tun. Aus welchem Verzeichnis würdest Du denn z. B. meine Daten beziehen können?
> LG
> Bambi



Na sagen wir mal aus einer Telefon CD. Oder schon mal an einem Gewinnspielrätsel in der Zeitung teilgenommen? Der Möglichkeiten gäbe es da viele. 

Gruß
Günter


----------



## Bambi (7 Juli 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Eine Telefon-CD würde Dir (hoffentlich!) nicht sehr weiterhelfen, da ich in keinem Verzeichnis eingetragen bin (äh, denke ich mal!). Und Gewinnspiele verabscheue ich.
LG Bambii


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (9 Juli 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



Bambi schrieb:


> ...da ich in keinem Verzeichnis eingetragen bin... Und Gewinnspiele verabscheue ich.


Das kann auch ein Lieblingsfeind oder ein(e) Ex gewesen sein, da sind der Phantasie keine Grenzen gesetzt.

Normalerweise bekommt man den Übelwicht nicht leicht heraus.

Wuschel


----------



## flowster25 (15 Juli 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

hallo leute!

im mai war auch ich so trottelich, dass ich aus versehen solch ein abo beim routenplaner abgeschlossen hab. in der eile hab ich gar nicht überlegt, warum ich jetzt meine adress-details angeben muss etc.

is auch egal.

passiert ist, dass ich al email lycos angab, wo ich nur registrierungsmails bunkere, aber deshalb auch nicht auf die mahnungsmail reagierte, weil ich dachte: spam.

jetzt hab ich den eersten schrieb vom meister t. bekommen mit der jahresforderung von 84öre plus seiner gebühr. das kennt ihr ja alle. ich hab mir hier alle beispiele, alle links, alle medien- und verbraucherzentralenberichte durchgelesen und auch das musterschreiben selbst als ein schreiben geschickt. da ich erst im november in die schweiz zog, hab ich erst im mai eine neue rechtsschutz abgeschlossen, die also erst ab august gilt. trotzdem hab ich die rechtsauskunft angerufen.
in der schweiz nimmt der kram auch erheblich zu!!

geraten hat man mir definitiv zum wiederspruch, ganz klar.

was jetzt aber etwas tückisch ist, dass es in D wohl erste verurteilungen gegeben hat, bei dem der richter sagte: die AGB´s waren eindeutig zu erkennen, sie müssen zaheln. diese urteile sind auf forderungseinzug.de (t.s homepage?) zu lesen. ich hab mich gefragt: sind die echt? oder faked der die, um noch mehr druck und verunsicherung zu lancieren?

ich bleibe auf jeden fall dabei und zahle erst, wenn vom gericht eine forderungsklage ansteht. aber auch das erst nach prüfung der sachlage.
bisher sind ja die verurteilungs/gerichtsentscheid-beispiele recht gering entgegen den fällen, die ausstehen.

meine frage: gibt es unter uns hier bereits fälle, wo einer klage statt gegeben wurde? wie ist also der trend im moment? welche entwicklungen pro -heute.com gibt es? wie steht ihr heute zur strategie "auf jeden fall nicht zahlen! die geben auf!"?

ausserdem...wie hoch stehen die chancen, dass ich sage, ich hab mich gar nicht angemeldet? die email-addi läuft auf eine fakenamen, die ip-adresse wird wohl nicht herausgegeben und meine adresse kann ja sonst wer eingetippt haben. (sicher ist die ausrede wackelig...jetzt, da ich den schrieb des wiederufs schon geschickt habe.) was wäre, wenn ich dieses abo gekündigt habe? also angenommen, ich hab noch die kündigungsemail und 2zeugen, die gesehen haben, wie ich die abschickte, in der kündigungszeit?


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Juli 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



flowster25 schrieb:


> was jetzt aber etwas tückisch ist, dass es in D wohl erste verurteilungen gegeben hat, bei dem der richter sagte: die AGB´s waren eindeutig zu erkennen, sie müssen zaheln. diese urteile sind auf forderungseinzug.de (t.s homepage?) zu lesen. ich hab mich gefragt: sind die echt? oder faked der die, um noch mehr druck und verunsicherung zu lancieren?


Es gibt keine einzige "Verurteilung"  von  jemandem, der richtig und angemessen reagiert hat.  

Tückisch ist lediglich die irreführende Darstellung. (wen wundert´s )


----------



## flowster25 (15 Juli 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

ok, dann bin ich einigermassen beruhigt.
also...ich bin eh´ruhig, aber es hat mich n bissl 
verunsichert.

andere frage: wenn es zu einem prozess käme und der findet
bspw. im september statt, jedoch war der auslöser ein schreiben vom
juli (rechtsschutz noch in vorlaufphase/inaktiv)..springt dir RSV dann ein oder nicht? weiss das wer? danke!


----------



## dvill (15 Juli 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Es gibt keine einzige "Verurteilung"  von  jemandem, der richtig und angemessen reagiert hat.


Bei angemessenen Reaktionen ist man doch auch ganz nett.


----------



## flowster25 (15 Juli 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



dvill schrieb:


> Bei angemessenen Reaktionen ist man doch auch ganz nett.



anonymous:

Ich hab´s immer noch nicht begriffen.

(versuchter) Betrug durch die Angebotsseite?

Täuschung ?

Es wird der Eindruck erweckt, das Angebot sei kostenfrei. Tatsächlich ist das Angebot auch kostenfrei. Ein Anspruch ist nicht entstanden.

Täuschung daher (-)

(versuchter) Betrug durch Übermittlung einer Zahlungsaufforderung?

Täuschung?

Es wird der Eindruck erweckt, die Forderung bestünde. Tatsächlich besteht sie nicht. Getäuscht wird hier aber nicht über Tatsachen, sondern über die Rechtsfolgen der ursprünglichen Anmeldung.

Daher m.E. Täuschung (-)

*Mein Fazit: Nicht strafbare Sauerei.*

wen oder was meint der?

also was da so verklausuliert geschrieben wird, blick ich nicht?
polizei...anfangsverdacht...subsummiert oder was...hä?
ich kann keinen tenor rauslesen ausser das man sich über dumme polizisten lustig macht, die selber auf den scheiss reingefallen sind?!


----------



## dvill (16 Juli 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Verklausulierte Ausdrucksweisen und ungewöhnliche Argumentationen gehören zu den Grundlagen dieser besonderen Geschäftsmodelle.

In einem anderen Fall besteht eine "abstrakte Gefahr" des Missbrauchs, wenn Betroffene in Internetforen die konkreten Bankdaten lesen können.

Im normalen Leben völlig absurd. Bankdaten stehen bei Kaufleuten auf jedem Geschäftsbogen. Mit den Rechnungen und Inkassoschreiben werden sie ohnehin an Betroffene geschickt. Was soll sich ändern, wenn Betroffene neben ihren eigenen Schreiben gleiche Daten noch in Internetforen finden?

Trotzdem scheint das Thema für die guten Geschäfte wichtig zu sein.

Vergleicht man mal einige Schreiben über einen gewissen Zeitraum, wie sie in Internetforen bekannt werden, so bemerkt man mehrfach wechselnde Bankverbindungen bei einigen Anbietern.

Die mehrfach wechselnden Bankverbindungen geben dann doch zu denken. Ich kann mir also gut vorstellen, warum diese Firmen die Bankverbindungen in Internetforen nicht dokumentiert haben wollen, aber der Grund wäre ein völlig anderer als der vor Gericht vorgetragene.

Es wäre natürlich auch mal nett, wenn der Richter erläutern würde, wie er sich vorstellt, dass die Firma im Forum der Verbraucherzentrale "wohl regelmäßig negativ" dargestellt werde.

Kunden dieser Firma scheinen undankbar zu sein.


----------



## EIleen (25 Juli 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

hallo hab ma ne frage, wegen p2p, ich benutze diese seite nicht habe mich dort aber angemeldet, du sagtest, du wärst da schon ma herausgekommen, wenn ich fragen darf, wie hast ud das gemacht? Weil ich es nicht einsehe zu bezahlen.


----------



## EIleen (25 Juli 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

das war an harti gerichtet, aber wenn jemand noch dazu einen rat hat bitte so schnell wie möglich antworten

danke


----------



## sascha (25 Juli 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



> das war an harti gerichtet, aber wenn jemand noch dazu einen rat hat bitte so schnell wie möglich antworten



1. Immer erst nachdenken, dann persönliche Daten herausgeben. Gilt im Internet, im Leben, bei Kaffeefahrten, Gewinnspielen, Abo- und Vertragfallen, bei Hausdurchsuchungen, bei Hochzeiten. Gilt immer.
2. In Foren immer erst mal lesen, dann Postings abschicken 
3. Vor dem Stellen von Fragen erst mal prüfen, ob diese Frage nicht schon zig-fach beantwortet wurde

Mehr Antworten oder Ratschläge habe ich jetzt erstmal nicht...


----------



## Lernender (27 Juli 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



EIleen schrieb:


> hallo hab ma ne frage, wegen p2p, ich benutze diese seite nicht habe mich dort aber angemeldet, du sagtest, du wärst da schon ma herausgekommen, wenn ich fragen darf, wie hast ud das gemacht? Weil ich es nicht einsehe zu bezahlen.


Ich bin Anfang des Jahres 2006 in eine ........HEUTE.....com Seite geraten. Habe wegen mangelnder Information und Angst vor Folgen die erste Rate bezahlt. Das habe ich bereut, versuchte mich im Nachhinein zu informieren. Als dann die Aufforderung zur zweiten Jahresrate kam, wandte ich mich hierher und an die Verbraucherzentrale. Ein Angestellter der Verbraucherzentrale überprüfte den gesamten Schriftverkehr, auch die angegebenen Gerichtsurteile, die zugunsten der Fa. XXXXX gefallen sein sollen. 
Anschließend schrieb ich einen Einschreibebrief (Rückschein) mit einer kurzen Begründung, dass ich die zweite Rate nicht begleichen werde.

Der Rückschein kam zwar zurück - aber von der Fa. XXXXX habe ich bis HEUTE keine Antwort erhalten.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Juli 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



Lernender schrieb:


> . Ein Angestellter der Verbraucherzentrale überprüfte den gesamten Schriftverkehr, auch die angegebenen Gerichtsurteile, die zugunsten der Fa. XXXXX gefallen sein sollen.
> .


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=199379#post199379
Einige Links mit  klaren und deutlichen Worten  und  auch zu der berüchtigten 
"Urteilssammlung"


----------



## Lernender (27 Juli 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=199379#post199379
> Einige Links mit  klaren und deutlichen Worten  und  auch zu der berüchtigten
> "Urteilssammlung"


Ich habe die deutlichen Worte gelesen.
Mein Urteil: "EINFACH GUT".


----------



## johinos (27 Juli 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



Lernender schrieb:


> Ein Angestellter der Verbraucherzentrale überprüfte den gesamten Schriftverkehr, auch die angegebenen Gerichtsurteile, die zugunsten der Fa. XXXXX gefallen sein sollen.


Hat das was gekostet? Nicht dass ich bezahle, damit ich nicht etwas bezahlen muss, was ich überhaupt nicht bezahlen brauche. Oder so.


----------



## akhuna (27 Juli 2007)

*...-heute.com - Neuerliche Mahnung nach 1 Jahr - rechtsgültig?*

Hallo!
Ich habe mich heute hier angemeldet, weil ich ein Problem mit der wohlbekannten Firma S. habe. Falls ich diesen Thread im falschen Unterforum gepostet habe, tut es mir leid.

 Ich habe mich damals dummerweise auf Tattoo-heute.de angemeldet und wurde auch prompt, trotz unzureichender Aufklärung über die kosten, gemahnt - 84 Euro. 

Damals habe ich nach einigen E-mails hin und her dann doch gezahlt. Dummer Fehler wie ich jetzt weiß.

Heute, nach 1 Jahr, trifft mich der Schlag, weil ich eine neuerliche E-mail von der Firma erhalte: 


am 15.07.2006 haben Sie sich auf unserer Internetseite tattoo-heute.com angemeldet und damit einen rechtsgültigen Vertrag abgeschlossen.

Da Sie auf unsere Rechnung vom 15.07.2007 nicht reagiert haben, fordern wir Sie nun letztmalig auf, den offenen Betrag in Höhe von 84,00 Euro bis zum

31.07.2007

auf unser unten genanntes Konto zu überweisen. Bitte geben Sie dabei als Verwendungszweck unbedingt Ihre Rechnungs- und Kundennummer an, damit wir Ihre Zahlung korrekt zuordnen können.

Sollte der oben genannte Betrag nicht innerhalb der angegebenen Zahlungsfrist auf unserem Konto eingegangen sein, sehen wir uns gezwungen, unseren Rechtsanwalt mit dem Einzug der gegen Sie geltend gemachten Forderung zu beauftragen. Die zusätzlich entstehenden Gebühren und Auslagen gehen zu Ihren Lasten.

Daraufhin schrieb ich zurück, und dann kam:

 Sehr geehrte(r) Kund(e)in,

durch das Bezahlen der Rechnung für das letzte Jahr ohne Einwendung haben Sie die Forderung anerkannt und sind zur Zahlung des Rechnungsbetrages für das 2. Vertragsjahr verpflichtet (vgl. Entscheidung des Amtsgerichts Düsseldorf, veröffentlicht in der "Neuen Juristischen Wochenschrift" - Rechtsprechungsreport aus dem Jahre 1998, Seite 376).

Auf der Internetseite haben Sie durch das explizite Setzen eines Hakens unsere Teilnahmebedingungen akzeptiert. Aus diesen geht hervor, dass Sie ein kostenpflichtiges Abonnement mit der Laufzeit von 2 Jahren (zahlbar jeweils 1 Jahr im Voraus) abschließen, wenn nicht innerhalb der gesetzlichen Widerrufsfrist von 14 Tagen ein Widerruf erfolgt. 

Auf dieses Widerrufsrecht gem. § 312d BGB haben wir Sie ausdrücklich hingewiesen. Damit ist Ihr Zugang in ein kostenpflichtiges Abonnement übergegangen. Sollten Sie uns eine Kündigung zugesandt haben, wurde Ihre Anmeldung selbstverständlich fristgemäß laut Vertrag auf 2 Jahre gekündigt. Das Nutzungsentgelt für das 2. Jahr ist daher jetzt fällig.

Bitte begleichen Sie daher die 84€ für das 2. Jahr innerhalb der Frist. Falls Sie die Zahlung dennoch verweigern, müssen Sie mit einer Mahnung bzw. einem Schreiben unseres Rechtsanwaltes rechnen. Ihnen entstehen dadurch weitere Kosten. 

Was soll ich tun? Ich bin arbeitslos und habe das Geld momentan nicht.. ich habe die Seite Tatoo-heute seit dem ersten mal NIE WIEDER besucht, udn keinerlei Dienste in Anspruch genommen. Muss ich das Geld bezahlen?

Liebe Grüße
Akhuna


----------



## webwatcher (27 Juli 2007)

*AW: ...-heute.com - Neuerliche Mahnung nach 1 Jahr - rechtsgültig?*



akhuna schrieb:


> Was soll ich tun? Ich bin arbeitslos und habe das Geld momentan nicht.. ich habe die Seite Tatoo-heute seit dem ersten mal NIE WIEDER besucht, udn keinerlei Dienste in Anspruch genommen. Muss ich das Geld bezahlen?



 Posting aus thematischen Gründen verschoben 
ansonsten 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46964


----------



## Ro87 (22 August 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



Anonymous schrieb:


> Captain, ich gebe Dir da ja vollkommen recht. Ich könnte mich ja selbst ohrfeigen, daß mir sowas passiert ist. Seit Jahren bin ich im Web präsent, war immer vorsichtig, und nun ist es doch passiert. Aber wie auch immer die Sache ausgehen wird: aus Schaden werde ich (noch) klüger.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Jahnsi


Hallo miteinander.
Bin auf Vornamen Heute reingefallen und habe das erste Jahr gezahlt.
Was soll ich nun tun wo ich das zweite bezahlen muss?
Kann mir jemand helfen?
Währe echt nett.
mfg Ro87


----------



## Immo (22 August 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



Ro87 schrieb:


> Bin auf Vornamen Heute reingefallen und habe das erste Jahr gezahlt.
> Was soll ich nun tun wo ich das zweite bezahlen muss?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46964


> Bei Abo: Einmal bezahlt, immer bezahlen?


----------



## leuch10 (24 August 2007)

*www.routenplanung-*****.com MAhnung*

Hallo,

im letzten Jahr habe ich eine Route gesucht und bin durch Google auf diese Abzockerseite geraten. Nunja, ich habe mich dort angemeldet und leider das kleinegedruckte vergessen zu lesen und diese "bestätigt". Ein paar Tage später kam eine Mahnung über einen offenen Betrag von 84€. Da sie mit gerichtlichen Folgen drohten, sah ich mich, so dumm wie ich bin, gezwungen zu zahlen, verfasste jedoch vor der Zahlung eine Email in der in unmissverständlich zu verstehen gegeben habe, dass ich von einer weiteren in Anspruchnahme dieser Dienste abstand nehme und ich darauf bestehe, dass meine Daten sofort gelöscht werden sollen!

Nun....vor ein paar Tagen kam erneut eine Mahnung über den selben Betrag. Durch nachfragen meinerseits schreiben sie mir, dass ich ein 2Jahres Abo eingegangen bin und durch das Zahlen des ersten Betrages in dieses ABo eingewilligt habe. Wie gewöhnlich drohen sie mir nun wieder mit gerichtlichen Schritten ihres Anwalts.

Was soll ich nun tun? Es wäre toll, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

mfg Leuch10


----------



## jupp11 (24 August 2007)

*AW: www.routenplanung-*****.com MAhnung*



leuch10 schrieb:


> Durch nachfragen meinerseits schreiben sie mir, dass ich ein 2Jahres Abo eingegangen bin und durch das Zahlen des ersten Betrages in dieses ABo eingewilligt habe.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46964


			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Abo: Einmal bezahlt, immer bezahlen?


----------



## Konfuzius (21 September 2007)

*Bräuchte dringend Hilfe*

Mein Bruder (Behinderungsgrad 80%, manisch depressiv) hat sich angeblich bei einer Seite der Gebrüder Schmidtlein angemeldet und wir haben nun Post von einem Rechtsanwalt aus Osnabrück bekommen.

Bei der Anmeldung ist ja die Angabe einer Emailadresse von Nöten. Mein Bruder besitzt laut eigener Aussage allerdings keine und hat auch keinen Zugriff auf eine meiner Adressen. 

Er war sich laut eigener Aussage auch bei vorherigen Anbietern nie im Klaren darüber, dass so ein Dienst etwas kostet.

Eine solche Anmeldung ist ihm jetzt schon zum 3. Mal "passiert".

Die ersten zwei mal sollte er aus Abschreckungsgründen und dem Lerneffekt halber bezahlen. (lebenstest und ahnenforschung).

Nun wollen wir aber gegen diesen Bescheid und vor allem die Rechtsanwaltskosten angehen.

Bei den vorherigen Sachen war jeweils nur ein Mahnbetrag i.H.v. zusätzlich bis zu 10€ fällig. Wie gesagt sollte er dies des Lerneffekts halber bezahlen.

Allerdings war ich mir auch da nicht im Klaren ob eine Mahngebühr rechtens war.

Jetzt bei den Anwaltskosten stellt sich mir wieder die Frage, ob Schmidtleins berechtigt sind eine solche Gebühr ohne vorherige Mahnung in Briefform erheben zu können.

Des weiteren frage ich mich ob der Behinderungsgrad meines Bruders ein Grund für die Abweisung dieses Mahnbescheids sein könnte.

Zu guter Letzt würde mich interessieren wie lange Provider IPs speichern, bzw speichern dürfen.

Da in dem Schreiben auf eine IP hingewiesen wird, wäre dies sicher von Bedeutung.

Zu den Daten unseres Providers:

Wir haben eine 1&1 Surf &phone flatrate.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Konfuzius


----------



## sascha (21 September 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



> Des weiteren frage ich mich ob der Behinderungsgrad meines Bruders ein Grund für die Abweisung dieses Mahnbescheids sein könnte.
> 
> Zu guter Letzt würde mich interessieren wie lange Provider IPs speichern, bzw speichern dürfen.



Das war kein Mahnbescheid. Ein Mahnbescheid ist das da.

Zur IP-Adresse siehe hier.

Im Übrigen: Kein Panik, keine Hektik, nicht einschüchtern lassen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


----------



## maikäfer (22 September 2007)

*so-bekommst-du-jede-frau-ins-bett*

Hallöchen,

Mein Vater 71 Jahre alt (er hat keinen Pc) bekam eine Rechnung von einem Osnabrücker Anwalt , er soll seine Rechnung über 89 euro begleichen:wall:
Langsam werden sie immer dreister, bin dann auf die Internetseite 
so-bekommst-du-jede-frau-ins-bett.com und hab mir die Sache mal angeschaut.
In der Mahnung steht noch die ip Adresse, auf der angeblich gesurft wurde.
Also die haben doch eine Meise, glauben die wirklich die Leute bezahlen?
hat von Euch schon jemand so eine Mahnung erhalten?
Naja mein old daddy war dann bei der Polizei und hat Strafanzeige wegen Betrug
gestellt.
achja, ich bin weiblich , brauch keine Frau im Bett...:-p


----------



## technofreak (22 September 2007)

*AW: so-bekommst-du-jede-Frau-ins-bett.com*

Das Thema hatten wir schon 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=194735#post194735

 und  daher auch  hier angehängt. 
Es gilt nach wie vor, dass nicht für jede  Gebr S. Domain  ein neuer Thread  aufgemacht wird.


----------



## Reducal (22 September 2007)

*AW: so-bekommst-du-jede-frau-ins-bett*



maikäfer schrieb:


> Mein Vater 71 Jahre alt (er hat keinen Pc) bekam eine Rechnung von einem Osnabrücker Anwalt...
> 
> Langsam werden sie immer dreister....
> 
> ...


Wen meinst du mit "sie", die da immer dreister werden? Der Fall deines Vaters ist doch ziemlich klar. Betrug ist das nicht sonder ein Fälschen beweiserheblicher Daten nach § 269 StGB, ein aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach nicht zu klärender Fall, zum Nachteil sowohl deines Vaters, als auch womöglich des Anbieters. Dein Vater hat die Mahnung schriftlich bekommen. Zuvor aber erhielt eine eMailadresse die Rechnung. Man kann annehmen, das ein Scherzkeks schlichtweg die Daten deines Vaters bei der Anmeldung missbraucht hatte.


----------



## maikäfer (24 September 2007)

*AW: so-bekommst-du-jede-frau-ins-bett*

Naja wenn das alles so einfach wäre, könnte doch jeder den anderen reinlegen. Ich bestell was bei  "beate uhse" und nehme die Adresse von meinem Schwager als Rechnung!
Beweisspflichtig ist auf alle Fälle erstmal die Adresse "so bekomm ich jede Frau ins bett!!
Außerdem habe ich mich schlau gemacht, die haben eh [...].
Wurde auch schon in den Medien darüber geschrieben bzw einiges hier im Internet.
Weiter Adressen sind :
wer kann sich noch daran erinnern? lebensprognose - wie alt wirst
du? 
Anbieter ist so ein [...] aus Büttelborn;
[...]
hier kann man auch einiges nachlesen
Nun wie es weitergeht werde ich hier im Forum reinstellen
danke für deine Antwort Reducal
Gruss maikäfer

_[Einige Ausdrücke und die kommerzielle Verlinkung entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (24 September 2007)

*AW: so-bekommst-du-jede-frau-ins-bett*



maikäfer schrieb:


> Naja wenn das alles so einfach wäre, könnte doch jeder den anderen reinlegen.


Genau das ist ja der Knackpunkt! Vor allem wenn ein Rechnungsempfänger gar keinen PC/Internetzugang hat, drängt sich die Vermutung dringend auf.


----------



## maikäfer (24 September 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

lach :-p,  da hast Du Recht!!
müsste sich unsere Rechtsreform echt mal Gedanken machen!


----------



## Lernender (1 Oktober 2007)

*AW: so-bekommst-du-jede-frau-ins-bett*



Reducal schrieb:


> Genau das ist ja der Knackpunkt! Vor allem wenn ein Rechnungsempfänger gar keinen PC/Internetzugang hat, drängt sich die Vermutung dringend auf.


Da ich im Forum auf meine Suche "Lehrstellenparadies" keinen Treffer bekam, hänge ich mich hier an. 

Auf der Suche nach einem Ausbildungsplatz gab ich bei Google folgende Suchanfrage ein: 
"Arbeitsamt xxxxxxx(meine Heimatstadt) und wurde auch fündig - 
ABER
unten erfolgte ein Linkverweis auf !!!Arbeitsamt Ausbildung!!!

Auf einen Klick darauf kam ich auf eine Seite, die mir aufmachungsmäßig sehr wohl bekannt war. 
http://xxx.lehrstellenxxxxparadies.de/

Hat es einen Sinn, das Arbeitsamt meines Heimatortes darauf aufmerksam zu machen?
An wen kann ich mich wenden, dass dieser Link verschwinden muss?
Beste Grüße
Lernender


----------



## dvill (1 Oktober 2007)

*AW: so-bekommst-du-jede-frau-ins-bett*



Lernender schrieb:


> An wen kann ich mich wenden, dass dieser Link verschwinden muss?


Die Möglichkeiten sind leider sehr beschränkt.

Man sollte auf jeden Fall solche Seiten bei

http://www.google.de/webmasters/spamreport.html

melden. Da passiert nichts direkt, aber solche Meldungen werden mittelfristig Verbesserungen erzielen. Das eben nur, wenn Meldungen eintreffen.

Suchmaschinen mögen Nepper, Schlepper und Bauernfänger eigentlich nicht. Viele ältere Abonepp-Seiten hat Google ausgekehrt. Aber es wird immer neuer Suchmüll reingekippt.


----------



## Lernender (1 Oktober 2007)

*AW: so-bekommst-du-jede-frau-ins-bett*

Danke für die Auskunft und vor allem für den Link, den ich sofort verwendete (verwandte?) um Meldung zu erstatten.


----------



## dvill (1 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Danke für eine kleine, aber feine Tat gegen Abofallen. Das Ergebnis wird nicht sofort sichtbar, aber ich bin von der Wirksamkeit überzeugt.


----------



## dvill (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ich verweise ganz allgemein, also ohne konkreten Bezug auf dieses Threadthema, auf eine weitere gute Möglichkeit, die Welt ein kleines Stückchen sicherer zu machen. Nicht nur Suchmaschinenanbieter mögen Nepper, Schlepper und Bauernfänger nicht, Banken im allgemeinen auch nicht.

Es gibt viele Beispiele, dass Banken Kontobeziehungen beenden, wenn sie Kenntnisse über die Geschäftsmethoden ihrer Kunden erhalten. Insofern wäre es eine Möglichkeit, Rechnungen und Inkassodrückereien in Kopie sowie Auszüge aus diesem Forum oder Informationen der Verbraucherzentrale an die einziehende Bank zu senden. Hierbei kommt es natürlich extrem darauf an, nur reine überprüfbare Sachinformationen an die Bank zu übergeben.

Banken achten sehr auf ein positives Kundenverhältnis, auch gegenüber Einzahlern usw.. Sie wollen aus guten Gründen nicht gemeinsam mit miesen Geschäftemachern in Erscheinung treten.


----------



## danip85 (20 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo an alle !!! 
bin auch zum ersten mal hier und habe d gleich ein riesen problem, hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen !!!
also...
ich habe mich an geblich bei www.......heute-.com angemeldet und somit auch eine rechnung erhalten die ich nicht bezahlt habe, alerdinsg kann ich mich nicht erinnern das ich mich da je angemeldet oder regestriert habe. 
ps. das ich ein brief von dene ihrem anwalt ... was soll ich tuen bitte um hilfe !


----------



## physicus (20 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



danip85 schrieb:


> was soll ich tuen bitte um hilfe !


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## sternbiene83 (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ich bin auch auf die Vornamen Seite reingefallen. Habe mich letztes Jahr dort angemeldet. DIe Rechnung von 84 Euro hab ich ignoriert, war aber leider so doof und habe die 123€ vom ANwaltsschreiben bezahlt. Jetzt kam wieder eine Rechnung und Mahnung über 84€. Was kann ich jetzt noch tun ??? MUß ich jetzt bezahlen?????:unzufrieden:


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



sternbiene83 schrieb:


> Was kann ich jetzt noch tun ???


lesen: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## sternbiene83 (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ja das ist ja alles richtig. Aber habe ich noch eine Möglichkeit aus der Sache raus zu kommen, wenn ich schon einmal für das ganze gezahlt habe oder muß ich dann die zweite Rechnung einfach so hinnehmen? Helft mir bitte!:crys:


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



sternbiene83 schrieb:


> Aber habe ich noch eine Möglichkeit aus der Sache raus zu kommen, wenn ich schon einmal für das ganze gezahlt habe oder muß ich dann die zweite Rechnung einfach so hinnehmen?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46964


----------



## spessarter (3 November 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hi Leute,

ich brauche mal eure Hilfe zu den sehr bekannten Brüder S......
Meine Eltern haben am 23.10 eine dubiose E-Mail von den genannten Brüder bekommen zur Aufforderung zur Zahlung von 84 €. Für irgendwelche Downloaddienste.
Angeblich soll dieser Vertrag am Sonntag 23.09.2007 um 15:09 Uhr abgeschlossen worden sein.
Zu diesem Zeitpunkt befand sich mein Vater auf Arbeit und ich mich in München auf der Wiesen. Die einzigste wo zuhause war, war meine Mutter und diese Versicherte uns das sie nie so einen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat und desweiteren kennt sie sich mit Computern sowieso nicht so gut aus.
Jetzt meine Frage ist es überhaupt zulässig wenn man angeblich einen Vertrag am 23.09 abgeschlossen hat aber die Rechnung erst am 23.10??
Müssen wir in diesem Fall bezahlen oder doch wie wir uns schon überlegt haben einen Rechtsanwalt einzuschalten?? Was natürlich auch wieder mit Kosten verbunden ist.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Captain Picard (3 November 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



spessarter schrieb:


> Müssen wir in diesem Fall bezahlen oder doch wie wir uns schon überlegt haben einen Rechtsanwalt einzuschalten??


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## flowster25 (24 November 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

ich war zu anfang skeptisch ob das klappt, mit dem schreiben der verbraucherschutz-leute. ich habs im juli abgeschickt und es kam kein piep mehr von den leuten. [edit ] * per einschreiben den widerspruch schicken und fertig!!!* 100%!


----------



## Karl-Heinz (30 November 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



spessarter schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> _Fullquote gelöscht_


[ edit] . Die drohen nur. Ausserdem ist die Staatsanwaltschaft schon auf die aufmerksam geworden.


----------



## Reducal (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



Karl-Heinz schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist die Staatsanwaltschaft schon auf die aufmerksam geworden.


Man kennt sich schon seit Jahren und die Aufmerksamkeit ist zwischenzeitlich in Gleichgültigkeit übergetreten.


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



Reducal schrieb:


> Man kennt sich schon seit Jahren und die Aufmerksamkeit ist zwischenzeitlich in Gleichgültigkeit übergetreten.


Es hat nie ein ernstgemeintes Interesse bestanden, jedenfalls  nicht von der "Chefin"...


----------



## STARSCrazy (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Meine Freundin hat das gleiche Problem wie viele andere hier.

Hab mir http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511 durchgelesen und noch eine ergänzende Frage:

Gilt dieser Hilfetext auch für die neu gestaltete Webseite dieser [ edit] ?

So blöd es auch ist... wenn man sich's genau anschaut, sollte einem klar sein, dass es sich hier um einen Abo-Vertragsabschluss handelt. Es steht "relativ" klar auf der Startseite um was es geht und es steht nirgendwo was von "gratis".

Zumal man AGB, Datenschutzerklärung und Widerrufsrecht per Häkchen akzeptieren muss um sich anzumelden.

Naja... reingefallen ist meine Freundin trotzdem bei der Anmeldung... es war ihr einfach nicht bewusst, dass sie einen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat, weshalb sie das Widerrufsrecht auch nicht in Anspruch nehmen konnte. Genutzt hat sie das Angebot nach der Anmeldung eh nicht.

Sollen wir dennoch so vorgehen, wie es auf http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511 geschildert ist, oder was empfehlt ihr?

Danke


----------



## Tom-computerbetrug (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

Hallo,

mir ist auch der besagte Lapsus mit dem Schmidtlein-Abo passiert. Aber auf ganz merkwürdige Weise. Ein Bekannter sagt mir, mit IrfanView kannst du noch bessere Kompressionsraten erzielen. Ich suche die Seite: irfanview.de heisst sie. Als ich aber auf Download klicke, lande ich bei p2p-heute.de, trage mich dort ahnungslos ein, weil ich denke, ich bin nur auf einem anderen Server gelandet, wo ich dieses freeware-Produkt erhalte und melde mich an.
Ich habe mich natürlich gewundert, warum ich irfanview dort nirgends finde, vergesse die Sache aber bald wieder - merkwürdig nur, dass ich nur 14 Tage als Teilnehmer zugelassen werde. Und dann kommt der bekannte Teil mit der Schmidtleinrechnung aus Büttelborn.

Habe bei irfanview mal nachgefragt, ob ihre Homepage am 19.12.07 defekt war - bin gespannt auf die Antwort.

vg
Tom-computerbetrug


----------



## Reducal (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*



Tom-computerbetrug schrieb:


> ....trage mich dort ahnungslos ein...


Dass du bitte nicht annimmst, dass habe irgendwas mit Computerbetrug zu tun! Mir ist bislang noch nie eine Seite für Freeware untergekommen, die mich nach Namen, Geburtstag usw. fragt. Aber trotzdem, wie konnte dir nur entgehen, dass da ein Preis neben den Datenfeldern steht und das AGB explizit zu bestätigen sind? :scherzkeks:
Überlege dir mal, was es mit dem Begriff "Irrtum" auf sich haben könnte. Alles weitere zum Hilfethema bei einem vermeintlichen Vertrag findest du hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Die Gebrüder änderten die Gesellschaftsform:

Aus der GbR wurde inzwischen eine oHG.


----------



## Buzebär (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



Harti schrieb:


> Hi an alle p2p.com Betroffene wenn ihr fragen habt hier meinE-Mail Adresse
> [.......]
> Ich bin raus aus der Nummer aber vielleicht kann ich helfen.
> Gruß Harti
> ...


hey. Ich hab n problem mit diesem p2p.hab ne mahnung bekommen über 84 euro, dass ich bis zum 9.ten zeit habe.bitte hilf mir, weil ich sonst von mehreren seiten probleme kriege.


----------



## Wembley (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

"Prix Blamage für G***-Brüder"
http://www.beobachter.ch/artikel.asp?&category_id=100&DocumentID=3825&AssetID=12188
(via BC)


----------



## sascha (13 Januar 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> "Prix Blamage für G***-Brüder"
> http://www.beobachter.ch/artikel.asp?&category_id=100&DocumentID=3825&AssetID=12188
> (via BC)



Gut geschrieben, da hat einer Mühe reingesteckt. Aber das kennt man von den Schweizer Kollegen


----------



## Nizzi2 (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo

ich hab auch ein Problem mit "Vornamen heute". Ich hab mich damals sehr schnell angemeldet und mir wie immer gedacht, eine Seite, bei der man was bezahlen muss, die warnt einen vorher. Meistens muss man ja auch seine Bankverbindung angeben oder wie man bezahlen möchte (rechnung, Kreditkarte...) Tja, ich war halt zu naiv. Und weil ich die Schnauze voll davon hatte ständig meinen richtigen Namen anzugeben, hab ich mir einfach einen ausgedacht. Ich wusste ja nicht, dass es falsch ist das zu tun, weil ich ja eben so wenig wusste, dass man den Schund dann bezahlen muss. Nach nem Monat kam die Rechnung und ich war stinkesauer, weil es total die Abzocke war mit der Probezeit und man kann sofort kündigen. Sie haben aber nicht auf meine Mails geantwortet, als ich mein Problem erklären wollte und so hab ich das Geld bezahlt, damit ich nicht auffliege mit den falschen Angaben. Mein Abo hab ich gekündigt, aber ein Jahresbetrag steht noch aus. Was ist aus der Seite geworden und muss ich wirklich bezahlen?? Wie schlimm ist es mit den falschen Angaben vor allen Dingen unter den Gesichtspunkten, wie sie hier viele beschreiben??


----------



## jupp11 (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## Nizzi2 (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Gut und was mach ich mit meinen falschen Angaben??


----------



## katzenjens (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

nix!


----------



## KatzenHai (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



Nizzi2 schrieb:


> Gut und was mach ich mit meinen falschen Angaben??


Anschauen?
Bei ebay vertickern?
Vergolden?

... vergessen?? :scherzkeks:


----------



## blowfish (17 Januar 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



Nizzi2 schrieb:


> ...mit meinen falschen Angaben??



Ich würde sagen, einrahmen und zu Hause an die Wand tackern.


----------



## Nizzi2 (17 Januar 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ja sehr schön! Seid mal nett, ich hoff hier echt auf einen Rat und Hilfe und nich auf Sarkasmus!


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Januar 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



Nizzi2 schrieb:


> Seid mal nett, ich hoff hier echt auf einen Rat und Hilfe und nich auf Sarkasmus!


Mit Sarkasmus hat das nichts zu tun. Wenn dir  das aber nicht reicht


SEP schrieb:


> Allerdings dabei beachten: *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird
> hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsberatungsgesetz).* Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen , bzw. die Überlegungen zu angeblich abgeschlossenen Internet-Verträgen nicht ausreicht, *wird geraten, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen. *


----------



## Jahnsi (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo zusammen !

Es ist jetzt schon fast zwei Jahre her, daß ich diesen Threat mit meinem Problem eröffnet habe, und ich bin wirklich überrascht, daß es immer noch Leute gibt, die den Schm...leins auf den Leim gehen. Seitdem habe ich sehr viele PNs bekommen und konnte  - so hoffe ich - einigen Leuten mit meinen Erfahrungen von damals weiterhelfen. Ich denke, daß dieser Threat mit seinen vielen Antoworten jedem, der wie ich damals in die Falle getappt ist, eine Hilfestellung sein dürfte.
Lob auf jeden FAll an die Moderatoren für ihre Geduld mit den "Was soll ich jetzt bloß tun"-Leuten ))

Jahnsi


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Februar 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Großes lob auch an Dich, dass Du Dich hier wieder meldest. Das tun die wenigsten derer, die hier Hilfe bekommen haben
:thumb:


----------



## webwatcher (12 Februar 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



Jahnsi schrieb:


> Lob auf jeden FAll an die Moderatoren für ihre Geduld mit den "Was soll ich jetzt bloß tun"-Leuten ))
> 
> Jahnsi


Danke, man tut was man kann


----------



## Rena (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo !

Es geht mir genauso wie Jahnsi . Bei meiner Tochter ist es jetzt auch schon zwei Jahre her, das wir Bekanntschaft mit den netten Brüdern gemacht haben. Von Zeit zu Zeit schaue ich hier vorbei  und kann mich nur wundern. Das Thema wurde schon so oft in den Medien behandelt und es dürfte eigentlich niemand mehr auf die Masche reinfallen.

LG Rena


----------



## kiowan (17 Februar 2008)

*[...] Und Kein Ende*

iCH HABE VOR EINEM JAHR UM ALLEM AUS DEM WEG ZUGEHEN LEIDER BEI [...] BEZAHLT. Ich wollte mir , so dachte ich jedenfalls, über meinen Anwalt das Geld zurückholen. Dann sah ich akte 07 über die Brüder...und da wußte ich....das eld ist weg. Nun ist ein Jahr vorbei, und die nächste Rechnung kommt ins aus, da ich ja einen 2 Jahresvertag abgeschlossen hätte. Um wiederum Druck auszuüben, werde ich daran erinnert, das ich mit meiner ersten Zahlung mein Einverständnis zu dem Vertrag gegeben hätte. Es werden auch Hinweise auf Urteile gegeben.
Muß ich wirklich bezahlen, oder ist das nur wieder ein Windei um Nutzer mürbe zu machen.
Kann mir jemand einen Rat geben??????

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## dvill (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Entweder hier lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46964

oder bei einer Verbraucherzentrale nachfragen.


----------



## TITZL (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ich bin 14 Jahre alt, ich komme aus der Schweiz und habe mich bei der Seite [noparse]www.p2p.com[/noparse] angemeldet um Mp3 dateien kostenlos herunter zu laden. jetzt habe ich aber eine rechnung auf meine email-adresse bekommen, die 84 Euro gross ist. Allerdings hat die Firma weder meine Adresse, weder meinen richtigen Namen und auch nicht meine Ip-Adresse da diese bei uns immer ändert. Sie haben nur meine Email Adresse, bei der ich aber auch unter falschem Namen angemeldet bin...

Soll ich das Schreiben ignorieren
Ich denke nämlich diese [ edit] -Ag will einfach einschüchtern, damit man einfach irgendwann einzahlt oder?

Denn gegen einen Minderjährigen kann man gar nichts machen, denn ich habe es ohne die Einwilligung meiner Eltern gemacht?

Muss ich Angst haben?

Ganz liebe Grüsse und danke schon im Voraus..


----------



## jupp11 (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



TITZL schrieb:


> Muss ich Angst haben?


Hängt davon ab, ob dir deine Eltern den Hosenboden versohlen


----------



## Antiscammer (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



TITZL schrieb:


> Allerdings hat die Firma weder meine Adresse, weder meinen richtigen Namen und auch nicht meine Ip-Adresse da diese bei uns immer ändert. Sie haben nur meine Email Adresse, bei der ich aber auch unter falschem Namen angemeldet bin...



Dann bietet es sich an, dafür zu sorgen, dass das auch so bleibt. :-p
Deine Daten werden die von Deinem Provider nicht bekommen, auch in der Schweiz gelten strenge Datenschutzrichtlinien.


----------



## Sangumo (7 Mai 2008)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=202321#post202321
Hallo, Herr Kunz,

Sie scheinen p2p-heute (Schmidtlein OHG) zu kennen. Ich habe heute ein Schreiben von einem Anwalt namens [ edit]  mit einer Mahnung über einen Betrag von 123.-€ bekommen. Mein 16jähriger Sohn hatte sich auf der Seite eingeloggt, ohne zu verstehen, dass er damit einen Vertrag abschließt. Das kann nicht rechtens sein. Einloggen muss man sich können, ohne sich zu verpflichten, oder bin ich da falsch informiert? Er ist doch noch gar nicht geschäftsfähig und ich wurde zu keinem Zeitpunkt um Unterschrift gebeten. Bei dem Versuch herauszufinden, ob es in Büttelborn eine Kripo gibt, um Anzeige zu erstatten, bin ich über diese Seite gestolpert. Gibt es Erfahrungswerte, was ich machen kann? Vielen Dank für einen Tipp.
[ edit ]


----------



## Sangumo (7 Mai 2008)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*

Tsch-tschuldigung,

war so aufgeregt. 
Habe jetzt die Erläuterungen auf der Seite gelesen. Herzlichen Dank dafür, dass sich jemand die Mühe gemacht hat, das ins Netz zu stellen!!! In Zukunft erst lesen, dann fragen.....

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Mai 2008)

*AW: Schmidtleins und die Kripo Bamberg*



Sangumo schrieb:


> [ Gibt es Erfahrungswerte, was ich machen kann?


1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen


----------



## Sangumo (7 Mai 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Herzlichen Dank! Hab alles schon gelesen. Was mich am meisten aufregt, ist der seelische stress, den die Kids aushalten müssen. Das grenzt ja schon an Nötigung!

Habe bereits eine Email an eine Verbraucherzentrale in Frankfurt gesandt.

Falls das hier Kids lesen: 

Erklärt euren Eltern, dass ihr einem [......] aufgelaufen seid und verweist sie auf diese Seite. Wenn sie keine Internetprofis sind, dann druckt ihnen die Infos einfach aus!!! 
Habt keine Angst - selbst wenn Eltern schimpfen sollten, was aber nicht zwingend der Fall sein muss.... (Ich hab auch nicht geschimpft. Mir tat der arme Junge nur leid, weil er sich so aufgeregt hat und gedacht hat, er hätte Gott weiß was ausgefressen) ...die meisten Erwachsenen haben auch schon mal irgend ein dummes Abo an der Haustüre oder sonst wo unterschrieben - oder blöde Ansichtskarten für ein Heidengeld gekauft, weil sie der Meinung waren, damit einem Blindenverein zu helfen.:wall:[........] sind nunmal erfolgreich, weil viele Menschen gutmütig oder blauäugig sind. Das kann jedem passieren - aber meist nur ein oder zwei mal

Und wenn sie doch schimpfen: ruhig weiter atmen! Es geht vorbei! Traut euch trotzdem, ihnen Bescheid zu sagen!!

Ich drück euch die Daumen!!


----------



## Frankie (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ich bin vor ungefähr einen halben Jahr auch in die Abofalle der Gebrüder S. getappt. 

Ich habe damals alle Schreiben ignoriert und hin und wieder mal ein Wiederrufungschreiben zurückgeschickt. 

Nach ungefähr 3 Monaten haben sie es aufgegeben mich um Geld zu fordern.

Mein Tipp an euch alle: Einfach alle Mahnschreiben und Anwaltsschreiben ignorieren.


----------



## trixipeter (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo
Habe heute die zweite Mahnung peer mail bekommen. meine antwort
 ( Steckt Euch Die Mahnung Sonstwohin Ihr drei [.......] )
 Mal schaun ob jetzt ruhe ist


----------



## darklady (28 Mai 2008)

*gebr.schmidtlein/ p2p-heute./ 2 jahresabo*

hallo erstmal..
habe heute einen netten brief von einem rechtsanwalt herrn o.t. aus osnabrück erhalten.es handelt sich dabei um eine mahnung. 
84,00 + 32,50 geschäftspauschale + 6,50 auslagenpauschale. ich dachte ich lese nicht richtig. 
zu meiner geschichte:
mein sohn wollte letztes jahr irgendein krempel von meinem pc runter laden. er erzählte mir das die seite kostenlos ist. nachdem er meine persönlichen daten, sprich: name, adresse angegeben hat (immer noch in den glauben es handelt sich um eine kostenfreie seite und eine normale registrierung) hat er aber den vorgang, weil es komisch war abgebrochen. wir haben dann zwar von p2p-heute com eine registrierungsbestätigung bekommen, die habe ich aber nicht wahr genommen und gelöscht...als wochen später die rechnung ins haus flattert (per email) habe ich richtig angst gekriegt habe, mit was die alles drohen, und habe ich den jahresbeitrag in höhe von 84 euro bezahlt..*grrr* ich habe versucht per email dem zu wiedersprechen und auch zu kündigen..aber keine mail ist angekommen..beim verschicken kam immer gleich eine fehlermeldung..mail nicht gesendet...ich dachte die firma gibt es nicht mehr und so habe ich nichts weiter unternommen außer mich über das bezahlte geld zu ärgern..habe jetzt mal ein bißchen gegoogelt und bin total sauer..ich hatte keine ahnung das es sich um eine [......] firma handelt..nun meine frage: muss ich obwohl die seiten nie besucht wurden und ich keine möglichkeit hatte wiederspruch einzulegen und zu kündigen den betrag zahlen..? ( ich habe mir leider nicht die nicht gesendeten mails aufgehoben) was kann ich jetzt tun..? muss ich bezahlen oder kann ich mich wehren...danke fürs lesen und für eure antworten..l.g darklady


----------



## darklady (28 Mai 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

toll das es solche seiten gibt..!! ich will nicht nerven und ich habe mich auch schon ziemlich gut hier durchgelesen, aber irgendwie ist meine frage noch nicht beantwortet..muss ich denen jetzt nochmal fürs zweite jahr überweisen..? oder ignorieren..? ich habe ja schon 1 mal gezahlt und das abo somit ja auch bestätigt..sorry..mir qualmt der kopf..


----------



## blowfish (28 Mai 2008)

*AW: gebr.schmidtlein/ p2p-heute./ 2 jahresabo*



darklady schrieb:


> was kann ich jetzt tun..? muss ich bezahlen oder kann ich mich wehren...danke fürs lesen und für eure antworten..l.g darklady



Also richtig schlau bin ich aus deinem Schreiben nicht geworden. Hast du nun schon bezahlt oder nicht?
Dein eigentliches Vorgehen können wir dir hier nicht schreiben. 
Du musst schon etwas dich hier durchlesen und die richtigen Schlüsse selbst daraus ziehen.
Rechtsberatung ist leider verboten.
Wenn dir die allgemeinen Hinweise nicht reichen, kannst du ja zur Verbraucherzentrale gehen und dir Rat holen.


----------



## bernhard (28 Mai 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Siehe auch: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## Reducal (28 Mai 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



darklady schrieb:


> mein sohn wollte letztes jahr irgendein krempel von meinem pc runter laden. er erzählte mir das die seite kostenlos ist. nachdem er meine persönlichen daten, sprich: name, adresse angegeben hat
> 
> nun meine frage: muss ich obwohl die seiten nie besucht wurden


Dein Geschreibe widerspricht sich etwas. Ich nehme an, dein Sohn ist minderjährig und somit nicht geschäftsfähig und hatte (weil er sein Geb.-Datum nicht eingeben konnte) kurzer Hand deine Daten verwendet - war je eh für dich. Bei dieser Konstellation würde kein gültiger Vertrag mit dir zu Stande gekommen sein, für den du bezahlen müsstest sondern dein Sohn. Da der aber minderjährig ist, ist auch das Essig!

Darüber hinaus lese ich deinen ersten Text so, dass du die erste Jahresrate bezahlt hast und nun die zweite Rate für den vermeintlichen Vertrag eingetrudelt ist. Viele Leute, die es so oder so ähnlich erging machen da einfach gar nix mehr und da der Panzer aus Osnabrück lediglich zwei Mal mahnt, lässt sich das eigentlich auch gut aushalten - danach kommt erfahrungsgemäß eh nichts mehr, die Hessen buchen solche Kunden schlichtweg aus!


----------



## darklady (28 Mai 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

entschuldigung für das wirre schreiben...ich bin immernoch total durch den wind..
also, mein sohn ist nicht minderjährig und er wollte sich letztes jahr mal eben schnell "kostenlos" musik runterladen...was aber letztendlich nicht geklappt hat..dann pause...dann eine rechnung mit üblen drohungen...ich habe den ersten jahresbeitrag (aus angst) bezahlt..und als ich denen keine email senden konnte, habe ich angefangen zu googeln...hätte ich vorher machen sollen....aber jetzt ist halt ohne vorwarnung gleich ein brief von deren anwalt gekommen...und ich kriege schon wieder angst..gerade weil da geschrieben wurde, " durch zahlung des ersten rechnungsbetrag für das 1. vertragsjahr haben sie die forderung anerkannt und sind zur zahlung des 2. jahres verpflichtet.." 
das beunruhigt mich schon...


----------



## Wembley (28 Mai 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



darklady schrieb:


> durch zahlung des ersten rechnungsbetrag für das 1. vertragsjahr haben sie die forderung anerkannt und sind zur zahlung des 2. jahres verpflichtet.."
> das beunruhigt mich schon...


Was die schreiben ist eine Sache. Wie das aber das Gesetz sieht eine andere.
Ich zitiere noch einmal bernhards Posting:


bernhard schrieb:


> Siehe auch: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


Diesen Link anklicken und lesen. Wird deinem Seelenfrieden gut tun.


----------



## Reducal (28 Mai 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



darklady schrieb:


> nachdem er meine persönlichen daten angegeben hat


Wieso macht der das denn? Ist jetzt auch egal, da der Anbieter mit ihm einen Vertrag unter deinen Daten hat, also einen ungültigen, da beim Anbieter ein Irrtum vorliegt.



darklady schrieb:


> ...mein sohn ist nicht minderjährig und er wollte sich letztes jahr mal eben schnell "kostenlos" musik runterladen...


...das kann er scih ruhig auch allmählich abgewöhnen, zumindest würde ich als Vater dem erwachsenen Sohn sowas verbieten, bevor es noch ganz andere Schwierigkeiten gibt.



darklady schrieb:


> weil da geschrieben wurde
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist deren Meinung, nicht aber die des Gesetzgebers. Lies dir nochmal den zuvor vom Bernhard geposteten Link durch, einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken.


----------



## trixipeter (28 Mai 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hi Frage, ist sms heute com, und P2P heute com das gleiche?


----------



## HUmax (28 Mai 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ist die Frage ernst gemeint? Ruf Sie auf und Du weißt es.


----------



## Honsig (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

auch mich hat diese Firma abgezockt. ich bin beim surfen zufällig auf diese Seite gestoßen und habe heruntergeladen, da das Anbot auf gratis lautete.durch das anklicken der Bedingungen muss man sich anscheinend auf 2 Jahre mit € 84 verpflichten - das sind [......].ich rate jedenfalls jeden ab, diese Programm zu beziehen. es gibt genug billige oder gar kostenlose
Grüße
Markus


----------



## trixipeter (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo leidgenosse
Bin auch auf diese [.......] reingefallen, das erste Jahr hab ich
leider Bezahlt, jetzt wollen sie wieder 84euro, mit mahnung, habe
zurück gemailt steckt euch die mahnung sonst wo hin ich zahle nicht mehr. mal schaun was jetzt kommt


----------



## kornii (15 Juli 2008)

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen!
Ich habe mich vor einigen Wochen auf "w.w.Tattoo-heute.com angemeldet ohne zu wissen das man durch diese Anmeldung auf der Startseite gleich einen Vertag über € 84.- abschliesst.
Noch dazu haben Kunden aus Österreich keine Testzeit.
Dieses Thema wurde hier schon mal behandelt aber da dürfte diese Internetseite noch anders ausgeschaut haben.
Bitte nicht auf den alten Bericht verweisen!

Ist der Vertrag der aktuellen Seite jetzt gültig oder ist das wieder Abzocke ????
mfg Rainer:unzufrieden:


----------



## kornii (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

wann warst du auf der Seite?
mfg Rainer


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Die Gebrüder sind hier in letzter Zeit nicht mehr so oft vertreten, dennoch gelten  auch für sie  diese Infos.

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Thread lesen 

PS: leider verbietet das deutsche Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz  persönliche Ratschläge auch an Österreicher


----------



## Reducal (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: Internetabzocke!*



kornii schrieb:


> Ist der Vertrag der aktuellen Seite jetzt gültig oder .......


Das ist bislang unklar. Solange kein Gericht die Kostenpflicht bzw. den Vertragsschluss in ziviler Hinsicht entsprechend untersucht und ein Urteil gefällt hat, ist das nicht geregelt. Der Anbieter hält sich an die subjektive Umsetzung der Vorgaben des BGB und wenn dem einer widerspricht, muss eben entscheiden werden, wer im Recht ist.


----------



## drachen08 (26 Juli 2008)

*AW: Re: Abo bei www.vornamen-heute.com*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Mal ganz direkt gefragt, warum läßt eine solche Seite bei der angeblich alles gratis ist, nicht sofort
> die  Alarmglocken schrillen? Es gibt nichts "gratis",  alles hat irgendwo einen Haken und kostet.
> Warum um Himmels willen soll jemand seine kompletten Daten eingeben, wenn es für lau ist?
> Schon die Möglichkeit mit den Daten Mißbrauch zu treiben, würde mich zurückschrecken lassen




*Vorsicht* ist schon richtig, wenn bei gratis Angeboten und Daten-Eingabe die Alarmlampen leuchten sollten.:dafuer:
Würde man jedoch nur Abzockerei vermuten, dürfte man fast auf keine Internetseiten gehen oder?
Es gibt z.B. im Bereich Software massen/teilweise Testversionen oder Freeware u.a. auch bei einigen (*Betonung liegt bei einigen*) Smiley und Gifseiten usw...
Auch bei Recherchen/irgendeiner Suche, können im Netz Tücken lauern, aber nicht nur hier. 100% Sicherheit findet man selbst im realen Leben nicht und dies evtl. sogar bei aller Vorsicht.

Normalerweise bin ich ein vorsichtiger Mensch, dennoch habe ich Spam-Mail mit einer dubiosen Forderung erhalten, obwohl keine Daten an den Abzocker übermittelt wurden.


----------



## sandra w (21 September 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo, ich muss ehrlich sagen das es mich erleichtert  Leute gefunden zu haben denen das selbe passiert ist wie meiner Tochter, es währe sehr hilfreich alle die’ die mit heute com zu tun hatten und keinen Ausweg gefunden haben, sich mit mir in Verbindung zu setzen, ich bin heute dran dagegen anzugehen weil ich über einige  Urteile nachgelesen habe und das schon merkwürdig finde das die mit allem auch noch im recht liegen. Da gibt es nur eine Sache die die Sache sprängen könnte dafür benötige ich natürlich von geschädigten Auskünfte. Ich hoffe das ich helfen kann mir auf jeden fall das ist garantiert.
Ganz lieben Gruß von Sandra


----------



## dvill (21 September 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ich warne dringend davor, persönliche Daten und Informationen an Erstposter zu liefern, die sich hier als wenig vertrauenswürdig vorstellen.


----------



## webwatcher (21 September 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Der Aufruf ist nicht mit  den Betreibern  abgestimmt, denen auch keine 
Identifikation des/der Poster/in  vorliegt.

Empfehle daher ebenfalls Zurückhaltung bei  der Herausgabe persönlicher Daten.


----------



## reike (14 November 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

moin,
ich bin vor einem jahr auch in die tattoo falle getappt und habe auch über das forum bereits informationen erhalten die mich schon wieder beruhigt haben. nur leider habe ich die 84,00 € letztes jahr bezahlt und bekomme nun wieder die berühmte zahlungsaufforderung. ich habe denen bereits zurück geschrieben das ich nicht zahlen werde, da ich letztes jahr bereits wiedersprochen habe (die frist von 14 tagen habe ich auch eingehalten (letztes jahr) nur weil ich von der rechnung so geschockt war habe ich dummerweise bezahlt...). leider habe ich zu diesem fall auch keine hilfe im forum gefunden...oder nicht verstanden. ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen!!!

lieber gruß, reike


----------



## webwatcher (14 November 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



reike schrieb:


> . leider habe ich zu diesem fall auch keine hilfe im forum gefunden..


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## reike (15 November 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



webwatcher schrieb:


> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


 
ist das ne fertige aussage, oder einfach nur ne rethorische frage, oder... ???


----------



## Captain Picard (15 November 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



reike schrieb:


> ist das ne fertige aussage, oder einfach nur ne rethorische frage, oder... ???


schon mal versucht draufzuklicken? In Worten: das ist ein  Link auf einen Thread/Posting, 
der die  Frage beantwortet.


----------



## drachen08 (15 November 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



dvill schrieb:


> Ich warne dringend davor, persönliche Daten und Informationen an Erstposter zu liefern, die sich hier als wenig vertrauenswürdig vorstellen.




Man sollte persönliche Daten nicht nur an Erstposter, sondern grundsätzlich hüten.


----------



## dvill (15 November 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Der konkrete Bezug der zitierten Äußerung war ein anderer, aber so einfach kann man die beste Schutzmaßnahme gegen mafiöse Mahnbedrohungen zur Zahlungserpressung beschreiben: Persönliche Daten dürfen niemals in zufällig und überflüssig aufschlagende Formulare eingetippt werden - *niemals.*


----------



## drachen08 (15 November 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



dvill schrieb:


> aber so einfach kann man die beste Schutzmaßnahme gegen mafiöse Mahnbedrohungen zur Zahlungserpressung beschreiben: Persönliche Daten dürfen niemals in zufällig und überflüssig aufschlagende Formulare eingetippt werden - *niemals.*



So ist es, *man kann nie vorsichtig genug sein*, dennoch hat es so manchen User bei aller Vorsicht erwischt, hat Rechnungen und Mahnungen bekommen.
Wird kein Einzelfall sein, doch wer sich kundig macht, die einschlägigen Tipps beherzigt, der sollte wissen, dass er/sie sein Geld nicht irgendwelchen dubiosen Geschäftemacher in den Rachen wirft.


----------



## reike (15 November 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

uppps  sorry, war schon spät gestern nach nem langen tag... 
vielen dank für die hilfe, jetzt kann ich endlich wieder beruhigt schlafen!!! arty:


----------



## jupp11 (21 November 2008)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Fundstück aus einem anderen Verbraucherforum 


> ich bin auch auf hausaufgaben-heute.de reingefallen
> ich bin vor nicht ganz* zwei jahren *auch in die falle getappt und habe nicht gewusst,dass es so viele foren gibt und sehr viele leute,die auch abgezockt wurden. :roll:
> 
> nun stehe ich kurz vor ablauf der mindestvertagslaufzeit und möchte mein recht nutzen und den vertrag kündigen...!
> ...


kann man eigentlich kaum glauben


----------



## pitmaxel (24 März 2009)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo, wenn Du auf die "xyzabc123" hereingefallen bist und  alles  lieb bezahlt hast, dann kannst Du versuchen, dort eine Kündigung los zu werden oder anzurufen....  beides  wird  dir  sicher nicht gelingen ! Also sperr Deinen Dauerauftrag bei Deiner Bank zu den Abzockern und bezahle NICHTS mehr ...  was   dann vielleicht kommt , lass es an  deinem A..sch vorbei in  die Hölle fallen... nicht mehr  reagieren... jedes Porto u irgend  welchen Briefen mit Rückantwortschreiben ist rausgeschmissenes Geld !


----------



## webwatcher (24 März 2009)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

An wen ist das Posting gerichtet?  Das letzte  Userposting mit einer  Frage zum 
Thema ist *vier Monate alt* und zur Zufriedenheit beantwortet.

Wir sind hier üblicherweise schneller in der Beantwortung von Postings.


----------



## pitmaxel (24 März 2009)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo, danke, war nicht zu sehen, wie "jung" die Frage  war, mir  wurde nur mitgeteilt, dass eine neue Frage aufgetaucht ist.... Danke für Euere Dienste !


----------



## Captain Picard (24 März 2009)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Nach zwei Jahren Pause wieder beruhigt? 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/39103-abo-bei-www-heute-com-131.html#post177682

PS: Was die Preisangaben  betrifft:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## SEP (29 April 2009)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

OT-Zwischendebatte ausgelagert: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/57855-diskussion-ueber-effiziente-effektivitaet.html


_modaction.sep_


----------



## schnippewippe (3 Juli 2009)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



SEP schrieb:


> OT-Zwischendebatte ausgelagert: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/57855-diskussion-ueber-effiziente-effektivitaet.html
> 
> 
> _modaction.sep_



Versuch

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 00:06:54 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 00:03:31 ----------

Wollte nur mal sehen ob es noch geht. Wollte den Post wieder löschen . Geht leider nicht.


----------



## Juri (3 Juli 2009)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Geht noch.Warum auch nicht?
Was eigentlich?


----------



## dvill (12 Mai 2013)

http://www.vzbv.de/cps/rde/xbcr/vzbv/Kostenfallen_im_Internet.pdf


> Stand 3. Stufe:
> Am 12.03.2013 hat das LG Darmstadt die Brüder S. und deren
> OHG nach einem knapp sieben Jahre andauernden Gerichtsverfahren zur Zahlung von
> 12.324,25 EUR nebst Zinsen verurteilt. Das Urteil ist noch nicht rechtskräftig.


Sieben Jahre und kein Ergebnis.

Unser Rechtswesen ermuntert Banditen im Internet.


----------



## drachen08 (12 Mai 2013)

Sieben Jahre , demgegenüber ist der Betrag gering, damit wird das Problem von Abofallen nicht beseitigt, solange es User gibt, 
die  weiterhin leichtsinnig mit Ihren sensiblen Daten umgehen. Vieles wollen sie umsonst haben, bedenken nicht die Risiken.

VG. und noch schönen Sonntagabend.


----------



## jupp11 (13 Mai 2013)

drachen08 schrieb:


> damit wird das Problem von Abofallen nicht beseitigt,


Abofallen sind de facto tot, seitdem Google keine Adsensewerbung für angeblich kostenlose Software oder Dienstleistungen mehr schaltete, also lange vor der albernen Buttonlösung. Seit geraumer Zeit meldeten sich nur noch Betroffene von Abzockernachlesen. Neue Abofallen gibt es keine mehr.


----------



## drachen08 (13 Mai 2013)

Wenn keinerlei Hinweise auf ein Abo vorhanden waren/sind, muss man auch keinen Anwalt beauftragen.
Wichtig wäre die Seite, besonders die AGB zu sichern. 
Wenn nur ein paar User immer wieder bezahlen, haben die ihr Ziel mit der Einschüchterungstaktik erreicht, nämlich euer Geld und werden damit reicher und reicher.

Vielleicht wissen ein paar von euch, dass ich selbst mal von einem anderen Anbieter aufgefordert wurde zu zahlen, drohten mit Gericht, beauftragten sogar ein Inkassobüro, dies ging über einen längeren Zeitraum so, doch erreicht haben die nichts.
Laßt euch von Abzocker nicht einschüchtern!


----------



## BenTigger (13 Mai 2013)

Hi drachen08, dass was du schreibst, ist unser Reden seit 82 Seiten zum Thema.

Aber es erfreut uns, wenn es wenigstens bei einigen Usern ankommt


----------



## Hippo (13 Mai 2013)

BenTigger schrieb:


> ... ist unser Reden seit 82 Seiten ...


... nur in DIESEM Thread ...
Die anderen noch gar nicht gezählt ...


----------



## drachen08 (13 Mai 2013)

Hallo Ben Tiger u. Hippo,

so ist es, es ist ein immer wiederkehrendes Problem der Arglosig und Oberflächlichkeit einiger User, damals ging es mir wie schon erwähnt nicht anders. 
Kostenlos, hier setze ich inzwischen ein großes Fragezeichen hinter und erweckt doppelte Aufmerksamkeit.
Kaufen ist letztendlich sicherer.


----------



## Hippo (13 Mai 2013)

Du, ich frag mich beim Verhalten einiger User immer häufiger wie die ohne Blindenhund den Schalter für den PC oder Smartphone finden ...
Irgendwo mal reintappen kann jeder, aber dann hier in einem Thread wie dem ein "Ich brauch hilfe, aber flott"-Posting abzusetzen und die Lösung steht ein oder zwei Posts vorher schon in epischer Breite da ...
Du hast ha hier gelesen und auch Dir wird das aufgefallen sein, oder?


----------



## drachen08 (13 Mai 2013)

Hippo und ob mir das aufgefallen ist.
Es ist reine Bequemlichkeit von User mal etwas zu scrollen, aber nicht nur in diesem Forum.
Irgendwann muss man doch ausgeschlafen haben, aber....
Würde ich flott lesen, jemand benötigt Hilfe, kann er/sie lange darauf warten.
Selbst das -Wort DANKE kennen viele User nicht, wenn er/sie Hilfe bekommen, ein Problem gelöst wurde.
Es wird vergessen, dass man zwar gerne hilft, kostenlos seine Zeit einsetzt, da ist das kleine Wort "DANKE" doch nicht zu viel.


----------



## jupp11 (13 Mai 2013)

Die wohl mit Abstand "aktivste" Abofalle ( zumindest nach der Anzahl der Postings/Threads/Hits)
in diesem Forum war opendownload/softwaresammler mit über einem dutzend Threads,
von denen zwei besonders beeindruckend sind.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/opendownload-de-neu-softwaresammler-de.25210/
*1232* Postings mit *1.318.382* Hits
und
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/opendownload-de-softwaresammler-de-me-too-postings.26576/
*1490* Postings


----------



## drachen08 (13 Mai 2013)

Doch auch Streamarchiv steht denen in nichts nach, auch - wenn man im Moment nicht mehr so häufig davon liest.


----------



## bernhard (13 September 2013)

Kein Witz:

http://www.witze-heute.com/


> Inside Heute GmbH
> Geschwister-Scholl-Straße 4
> 65428 Rüsselsheim
> 
> Amtsgericht Darmstadt · HRB 91728





> Wenn Sie in den letzten Tagen Post von der Inside Heute GmbH erhalten haben, dann liegt das daran, dass Sie sich für die Nutzung des kostenpflichtigen Internetportals www.witze-heute.com angemeldet, aber die vertraglich vereinbarte Nutzungsgebühr nicht oder nicht vollständig bezahlt haben. Bitte seien Sie fair und bezahlen Sie die vertraglich geschuldete Vergütung! Denn Sie hatten weit über die Vertragslaufzeit hinaus die Möglichkeit, das Angebot unter www.witze-heute.com zu nutzen.


Lohnt sich da das Nachpressen für den letzten Tropfen Angstschweiß bei den Betroffenen?


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (13 September 2013)

Hammer, vor allem der Satz: "bitte seien Sie fair und bezahlen Sie die vertraglich geschuldete Vergütung! Denn Sie hatten weit über die Vertragslaufzeit hinaus die Möglichkeit, das Angebot unter www.witze-heute.com zu nutzen." Lieber A...... Sch........, ich will mal so fair sein und Deine Bank anschreiben, was die davon hält, dass Du für verjährte und eigentlich nie zustande gekommene Forderungen immer noch das Konto bei denen nutzen möchtest, um für Deine Bettelbriefe Geld einzutreiben.


----------



## Antiscammer (13 September 2013)

Man kann den tapferen Gebrüderlein ja das Geld per Fax nach Büttelborn schicken.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/upload/thumb/8/8e/Geld_per_Fax.jpg/409px-Geld_per_Fax.jpg


----------



## dvill (20 Oktober 2013)

http://www.vzth.de/abofallenbetreiber-gehen-mit-mahnungen-erneut-auf-beutezug


> 16.10.2013
> 
> Abofallenbetreiber gehen mit Mahnungen erneut auf Beutezug
> 
> ...





> Nun ist offensichtlich eine neue Mahnrunde eröffnet. Doch egal, ob unter Namen wie Content Services Ltd. (Betreiber des Onlineportals opendownload.de), Tropmi Payment GmbH oder Inside Heute GmbH - den Drahtzieher geht es immer nur darum, das Geld eintreiben.
> 
> Die Verbraucherzentrale rät, nicht aus Angst oder Unkenntnis zu zahlen.


----------



## dvill (20 Oktober 2013)

Hier mit Beispiel für ein Mahndrohschreiben:

http://www.radziwill.info/Die-Tropm...eute-GmbH-die-Schmidtleins-sind-immer-noch-da


> 14.10.2013 – In den letzten Tagen wurden in großem Umfang E-Mails verschickt. Das Betreff lautete so oder so ähnlich:
> 
> „Letzte Mahnung opendownload.de“.
> 
> Eine Tropmi Payment GmbH treibt jetzt Rechnungen ein, deren Ursprung lange zurück liegt. Viele Jahre weit. Gezahlt werden soll auf ein Konto einer Inside Heute GmbH. Die Firmen sitzen sinnvoller Weise alle unter einem Dach: in der Geschwister-Scholl-Straße 4 in 65428 Rüsselsheim.


http://www.harzkurier.de/lokales/osterode/warnung-vor-dubioser-forderung-id1192971.html


> Forderung unberechtigt
> 
> „Selbst wenn der Verbraucher aus Unsicherheit und in Unkenntnis für ein erstes Vertragsjahr Geld bezahlt hat, wird die Forderung für das zweite Vertragsjahr dadurch nicht berechtigter.


----------



## dvill (20 Oktober 2013)

http://www.123recht.net/Zahlungserinnerung-lexikon-heutecom-nach-7-Jahren-__f444036.html


> Zahlungserinnerung lexikon-heute.com nach 7 Jahren


Welchen Sinn kann das haben, verjährtes Zeuch vom Mahnkasperle auswürgen zu lassen?


----------



## dvill (20 Oktober 2013)

Das passt auch hier:

http://www.internet-law.de/2013/10/unzulaessige-zahlungsaufforderung-per-e-mail.html


> 17.10.13
> Unzulässige Zahlungsaufforderung per E-Mail
> 
> Zahlungsaufforderungen per E-Mail, verbunden mit einer “Schufa-Warnung”, sind als unaufgeforderte Zusendung von Werbung zu qualifizieren, wenn der Versender das Bestehen eines Vertrages nicht nachweisen kann. Das hat das OLG Frankfurt mit Urteil vom 30.09.2013 (Az.: 1 U 314/12) entschieden.


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Oktober 2013)

Der Otto-Normalbürger kennt alle Trainer der Bundesliga bzw. weiß die Namen der Schauspieler/innen aller Seifenopern, aber er weiß nichts von Verjährung. 

Ein gewisser Teil informiert sich dann wenigstens über die Verjährung, so schwer ist das ja auch nicht.

Der Rest informiert sich nicht und lässt sich einschüchtern. Und denkt sich: wenn ein Inkassobüro fordert, dann muss das ja man rechtens sein. Denn sonst dürften die das ja nicht.

Und schwupps, haben die Gebrüderlein wieder einen Zahler im Sack. Nur um diese wenigen geht es. Immer wieder dasselbe.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (20 Oktober 2013)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Der Rest informiert sich nicht und lässt sich einschüchtern. Und denkt sich: wenn ein Inkassobüro fordert, dann muss das ja man rechtens sein. Denn sonst dürften die das ja nicht.


Richtig. Vor langer Zeit mal in einem ZDF-Bericht über Abofallen sagte wirklich eine Betroffene, dass dort stand man müsse zahlen und dies hat sie auch gemacht.

Ob diese Person sich von einer Brücke stürzt wenn das wo in einem Brief mit irgendwelchen Geblubbere steht? Denke nicht.


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Oktober 2013)

Hier spielt die typisch deutsche Obrigkeitsgläubigkeit mit. Gepaart mit dem mystischen Nimbus, den die Inkassowirtschaft seit Jahrzehnten beim Normalbürger aufrechtzuerhalten geschafft hat. Dazu werden gezielt die bekannten Ammenmärchen von "Hausbesuchen", "Pfändungen" etc. lanciert, es wird gezielt verschwiegen, dass Inkassobüros keine Behörden sind und überhaupt keine Sondervollmachten haben.

In der nebulösen Vorstellungswelt vieler Normalbürger gibt es kaum eine Unterscheidung zwischen Inkassobüros und Gerichtsvollziehern. Die Inkassowirtschaft selbst arbeitet nach Kräften mit an der Aufrechterhaltung dieses nebulösen Nimbus, branchenüblich sind die bekannten textbausteinmässigen Drohungen mit "Pfändung, auch ALG-II" (Quatsch, beim P-Schutz-Konto kann auch kein Gerichtsvollzieher an diese Bezüge dran...), "Schufa-Eintrag" und am besten noch Meldung bei der Vatikanischen Glaubenskongregation. In der bewussten Weglassung wichtiger Informationen (z.B. Pfändung geht überhaupt nur nach Titulierung, und vorher gibt es Einspruchsmöglichkeit gegen MB...) gegenüber blutigen Rechtslaien liegt die Wirkung dieser drohenden Textbausteine, die uns informierten Verbraucherschützern nicht mehr entlocken als ein müdes [email protected], die aber beim total unkundigen und desorientierten, hilflosen Normalbürger ihre Wirkung leider oft nicht verfehlen.

Auf den Schulen lernen die Leute ja auch nur etwas über die genetische Erbfolge der Weinbergschnecken, aber nix über Verbraucherrecht oder Vertragsrecht. Das ist nämlich am Ende noch dem zügellosen Konsum abträglich, damit schädlich gegen den Wirtschaftsstandort, und kommt daher nicht auf den Lehrplan.


----------



## dvill (20 Oktober 2013)

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/zahlungserinnerung-wwwp2p-heutecom


> Das kommische ist die Mail kam über [email protected] über mail.expressnewsletter.de.


Das ist wohl die neue Bescheidenheit.

Kein echter Anwaltsdrohkasper, kein Einsatz von Industriedruckern für Papiermahnungen mit echten Portokosten, nur Selbstgewürgtes im Mailmüllversand auf fremden Servern. Das Imperium scheint geschrumpft zu sein.


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Oktober 2013)

Möglicherweise rechnen die Gebrüderlein nur mit sehr wenigen Zahlungsergebnissen, da lohnt sich die ganze Druckerstraße inklusive Eintüterei und Frankiererei nicht mehr. Außerdem waren die Gebrüderlein jetzt jahrelang total inaktiv, die werden daher ihre ganze Mimikry bereits abgestoßen haben. Für die Spätlese lohnt jetzt keine Neuanschaffung und wahrscheinlich nicht mal ein externer Dienstleister.


----------



## jupp11 (21 Oktober 2013)

http://verbraucherschutz.de/wer-hat-erfahrung-mit-der-firma-inside-heute-gmbh-p2p-heute-co/
Der eine von  den beiden Schmidtleinbrüdern  versucht "das letzte  rauszuholen"


> Inside Heute GmbH
> Geschwister-Scholl-Straße 4
> D-65428 Rüsselsheim
> AG Darmstadt, HRB 91564
> Geschäftsführer: Andreas Schmidtlein


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (21 Oktober 2013)

Irgendwie ist diese Aktion aus dem Hause Schmidtlein total gaga!

Bisher liess sich aus dem Gebaren unserer Abzockclans sehr viel über die Gemütslage des Gesamtkonzerns herauslesen. Defilierten beispielsweise Hauptakteure des Frankfurter Kreisels den Mittelfinger aufgereckt an ihrer Fangemeinde vorbei, so gaben sie uns klar zu verstehen, dass man hinter den stacheldrahtbewehrten Mauern mit Zuversicht der Zukunft entgegensah.

Die erste Zäsur, der Abgang der Mahnanwälte, konnte duch den Aufbau eigener Inkassostrukturen ganz gut kompensiert werden. Im Gegenteil, die erst seitdem auftretenden "Trophäenurteile", sowie deren Generierung quasi im Monatsrhythmus liessen den Schluß zu, dass auch dieser Prozess in die konzerneigene Automatisierung  mit einbezogen worden war.

Vor einigen Monaten ließ uns durch die enge Einbindung eines Paymentabwicklickers einschlielich der Skontoeinräumung aufhorchen. War hier der Marke Schmidtlein innerhalb des Konzern die Innovation zur nachhaltigen Sicherung der Zahlungabwicklungsstruktur gelungen?

Hatten sie es dadurch etwa geschafft die Kinderkrankheit "Kontoklatsche" nachhaltig zu beheben? Dagegen sahen alle burattischen Maßnahmen die Verbraucherzentralen mundtot zu machen, geradezu dilettantisch aus und das nur durch diesen eleganten Kunstgriff, die es sogar ermöglichte den "Kunden" durch die Skontogewährung einen gewissen Preisvorteil herauszugeben. 

Und was bitte, soll das jetzt darstellen? Ein paar lieblos abgesetzte E-Mails für lange versunkene Abofallen mit traditioneller Angabe der Kontodaten, quasi mit der Bitte um Kontoklatsche, keine Androhung schlechter Schufa, nur noch der Appell an unsere Fairness?

Sorry liebe Schmidtleins, das konntet Ihr schon mal besser, dafür gibt nur eine Sechs, Tadel und Schulverweis.


----------



## jupp11 (22 Oktober 2013)

http://www.goettinger-tageblatt.de/...ht/Neue-Abzock-Masche-von-Andreas-Schmidtlein


			
				  21.10.2013  schrieb:
			
		

> Mahnschreiben droht mit Schufa-Eintrag
> Neue Abzock-Masche von Andreas Schmidtlein
> ....
> Andreas Schmidtlein betreibt seit Jahren derartige Schwindelunternehmen, weiß K., früher unter „Geschick & Wissen GmbH“ und jetzt betrügerische Inkasso-Geschäfte.


http://www.internet-law.de/2011/12/olaf-tank-und-schmidtlein-bruder-angeklagt.html


			
				19.12.11 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Staatsanwaltschaft Darmstadt hat Anklage u.a. gegen Rechtsanwalt Olaf Tank und die Brüder Andreas Walter Schmidtlein und Jan Manuel Schmidtlein erhoben.


Es sind  jetzt fast zwei Jahre vergangen und geschehen ist de facto nichts....


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (22 Oktober 2013)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Es sind  jetzt fast zwei Jahre vergangen und geschehen ist de facto nichts....



Noch nicht, wobei die Betonung auf noch liegt!

Auch in Frankfurt wird der Entscheidung in einem Revisionsverfahren vor dem BGH entgegengezittert. Ein an den Abofallen nicht ganz unbeteiligter RA hatte zuvor im Gerichtssaal gejammert, dass eine solch harte Entscheidung ihn die Anwaltslizenz kosten würde. (Ein Sätzlein, dem von der Internetgemeinde mit Hohnlächeln entgegnet wird) 

Auch über Gammelsdorf hat die Sonne schon mal freundlicher geschienen.


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Oktober 2013)

Das Verfahren gegen die Lehrerin kam aber doch erst kürzlich "auf den Tisch". Bis dahin hätte das Verfahren gegen die Abzocker in fast 2 Jahren längst abgeschlossen sein können und eigentlich auch sollen.

Mein Eindruck bezüglich der sehr zaghaften Herangehensweise der hessischen Justiz an Wirtschaftskriminalität bleibt.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (24 Oktober 2013)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Mein Eindruck bezüglich der sehr zaghaften Herangehensweise der hessischen Justiz an Wirtschaftskriminalität bleibt.



Lässt sich (leider) nicht ganz von der Hand weisen...


----------



## dvill (29 November 2013)

http://www.ktipp.ch/artikel/d/aufgespiesst-achtung-abofalle/


> Eine «letzte Mahnung» erhielten kürzlich mehrere K-Tipp-Leser. Sie sollten 96 Euro plus 6 Euro Mahnspesen für einen Jahreszugang zu Opendownload.de zahlen. Das Abo hätten sie vor gut 4 Jahren gelöst. Absender ist die Tropmi Payment GmbH in Rüsselsheim (D).


Pressen bis zum letzten Tropfen.


----------



## Goblin (29 November 2013)

Sowas kann man net ernst nehmen


----------

